# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Trx2?

## BoSox

http://www.trx2.com/

Will this be an effective hairloss treatment? Does anybody else have more information about this?

----------


## Fixed by 35

I've been trying to order for days now. They insist their SHITTY website hasn't got a problem, but every time I try to proceed with the purchase it wipes all the order form entries and tells me to try again later. **** it, nothing is worth the stress of a website as shit as this.

----------


## BoSox

It doesn't come out until early 2011

----------


## KeepTheHair

Yeah, but you can preorder it and get a discount.

----------


## BoSox

I'm curious and excited about this product.. they seem confident about it, will have good results so they say. We'll see. Sometimes the best cures are ones under the radar.

crossing fingers.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I have my hopes too high for this also...

I can't wait to give it a try. But I know I am most likely being a fool.

----------


## ThinFast

I'm just curious, what is it specifically about the way this product is being marketed that alleviates the normal pessimism?

----------


## KeepTheHair

Nothing really.


We are just desperate.


I think maybe the fact that Oxford links to this guy and he is associated with them etc and the fact that he has a PhD and stuff. Meh... But I guess I might try it once it comes out.

I am really hoping for something here...

----------


## ohlife

There doesn't seem to be anything that groundbreaking about the technology that would suggest it has triumphed in the monumental task of regrowing hair due to follicle rejuvination.. I'd be happy, and probably less pessimistic, if it promised to hold existing follicles in good stead and halt hairloss. Still, it's good to see that more and more research is going in to hair loss. I just wish the whole movement started 10 years earlier!

----------


## ThinFast

> Nothing really.
> 
> 
> We are just desperate.
> 
> 
> I think maybe the fact that Oxford links to this guy and he is associated with them etc and the fact that he has a PhD and stuff. Meh... But I guess I might try it once it comes out.
> 
> I am really hoping for something here...


 I hear ya man.  I have tried everything.  Rogaine, 5&#37; propecia, Dr. Lee's shampoo, minox and *******, laser, avodart, and most recently PRP.  Not only has nothing maintained my hair, nothing has slowed it down.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

21.	You say that TRX2TMis a revolutionary product. Have you conducted 3-phase clinical trials for this product yet? If so, can you provide photographs of patients who underwent your treatment?
We have completed pre-clinical studies on TRX2TM Molecular Hair Growth Supplement and are currently in the process of conducting a long-term, randomized, placebo controlled, double blind study. The results so far have been outstanding. However, as studies are ongoing, results are not expected to be published before Q3 2011.

22.	How will I know TRX2TM will work for me?
If your hair thinning is caused by hereditary hair loss, this it is likely that you will be able to benefit from TRX2TM Molecular Hair Growth Supplement. Based on our studies performed to date, TRX2TM showed improvements for the majority of those suffering from the early stages (Norwood 1-4) of Androgenic Alopecia (AGA), which is the most common cause of hair loss. If your hair loss is not caused by AGA (e.g. scalp trauma, chemotherapy, etc.), please consult your dermatologist or physician before using TRX2TM.


this is from the Q & A part of TRX2. it sounds like they are not kidding about this product and that SOME SORT OF RESULTS is guaranteed. even frontal results.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Sounds too good to be true...but I am still gonna try it once it comes out...


I just want some hope

----------


## BoSox

whatever gives me more time until HairCloning is ready, I'm all for it.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I want more than just maintenance

----------


## TheDude

God i hope this stuff works.. i have my hopes high for this..

----------


## MarkAnthony

> God i hope this stuff works.. i have my hopes high for this..


 

Hey Guys

As much as I would like to believe that this new vitamin will work, why would the company be asking for advance purchases 3 months prior??? You all know that would mean no refund on your credit card if they didn't deliver the product, right?

They're saying that they will only start delivery in Jan 2011 and you may or may not receive it right away.!! Be very careful guys!!!

Another thing who is this kid ??? how can we actually investigate this little boy with no past credibility??? And he only began his research in 2008,there's hundreds of credible scientists that have been working on cures for decades and still have not come up with anything!!!

Who knows if this kid even exist, you can create anything you want on the internet these days!! We want to believe ( especially me) anything will help us grow hair but if this company is credible like other companies out there they would only charge your card when the product was shipped and not 3 to 4 months before hand!!

BE VERY CAREFUL!!! I would wait until the product actually came out before purchasing. That way you would at least have a chance of having your credit card company refunding your money if they don't deliver the product!!

My honest thoughts are that these kids are trying to pull a fast one on us and make a quick buck without ever delivering anything!!

Later
and good luck :Embarrassment:

----------


## BoSox

I rather think positive, regardless of what people believe.

This product is promised to have good results, so i'll stick with that until it's proven wrong.

----------


## zxc

well i dont htink you'll be recieving the product in january ofcourse if results are released until Q3 2011 ? or is it something else being released early next year ?

----------


## TheDude

Thing is, like everyone else that may think this product is good or bad some personal research has been done on it..

and first off the makeup of the product does seem to contain known "vitamins" that to some degree heed the hair loss process, the effectiveness that they're claiming, well thats another question..

Secondly this guy is in the media and does have a reputation to keep.. for instance if they (the Co) does do what your insinuating and take payment without delivering the product then that companies name won't last very long nor anything his personal name is associated with..

Now im not for one second saying that they're full proof and going to deliver what is alleged but for me this seems like a good enough reason to believe there is something to this product..

however i will be one of the people who waits for the product to come out first..

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Thing is, like everyone else that may think this product is good or bad some personal research has been done on it..
> 
> and first off the makeup of the product does seem to contain known "vitamins" that to some degree heed the hair loss process, the effectiveness that they're claiming, well thats another question..
> 
> Secondly this guy is in the media and does have a reputation to keep.. for instance if they (the Co) does do what your insinuating and take payment without delivering the product then that companies name won't last very long nor anything his personal name is associated with..
> 
> Now im not for one second saying that they're full proof and going to deliver what is alleged but for me this seems like a good enough reason to believe there is something to this product..
> 
> however i will be one of the people who waits for the product to come out first..


 if i'm not mistaken it's supposed to come out on the 10th of january, right?

----------


## Fixed by 35

Yes, that's right. I'm not sure how well it will work for me, even if it is an effective treatment, as whilst I would say I'm a Norwood III bald, I'm at least a Norwood V diffuse. I'm a bit of a borderline case! 

Still, if it thickens up what's left, along with an Acell transplant, happy days!  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheDude

Fixed by 35 any luck in pre-ordering the product?

----------


## Dutch_Dude

i know it sucks major to have to deal with this shit that we're waaaay too young voor, but if Acell is available soon, and if TRX2 is effective, en if histogen will be on the market within 5 years...then I think we will be okay. Aderans is also very promising.

In the worst case, I will live my youth in my 30's instead of my 20's  :Wink:

----------


## ThinFast

> Yes, that's right. I'm not sure how well it will work for me, even if it is an effective treatment, as whilst I would say I'm a Norwood III bald, I'm at least a Norwood V diffuse. I'm a bit of a borderline case! 
> 
> Still, if it thickens up what's left, along with an Acell transplant, happy days!


 Your hair loss sounds exactly the same as mine and I'm taking the same approach to combat it in attempting this with Acell transplant.  I can control my wealth and health right now, and that's what I'm focusing on until these treatments become established.

----------


## TheDude

> i know it sucks major to have to deal with this shit that we're waaaay too young voor, but if Acell is available soon, and if TRX2 is effective, en if histogen will be on the market within 5 years...then I think we will be okay. Aderans is also very promising.
> 
> In the worst case, I will live my youth in my 30's instead of my 20's


 I think this is my view too.. although i don't want to think about it like this..

----------


## Thinning@30

I'd like for this to be the real thing, and the company's website seems to promise the moon (regrowth even in the front and temple regions), but I remain skeptical.  Where is the photographic evidence of significant cosmetic improvement from patients who used this product and nothing else?

----------


## KeepTheHair

I can understand then not posting pictures...pictures mean nothing on the internet. Easily doctored. 

But they do promise "significant hair growth in the frontal and temple regions"

thats insane. I highly doubt it...but I do hope its true.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> I can understand then not posting pictures...pictures mean nothing on the internet. Easily doctored. 
> 
> But they do promise "significant hair growth in the frontal and temple regions"
> 
> thats insane. I highly doubt it...but I do hope its true.


 maybe it's not that insane for them, and by them i mean that guy, and oxford university...

i don't think it can guarantee a full head of hair for someone who is a nw 6 or 7 but it seems like something that could work a bit better than propecia, and can be used in combination with propecia.

----------


## TheDude

well if it works a bit better than propecia than i think most people will make the swop rather than using both..

I think if you can you would rather use something thats natural (TRX2) to keep your hair than something thats not (propecia)

Lets hope it works

----------


## ThinFast

Has anyone been able to order anything off their site yet?  I've tried multiple times and it has never worked. I tried when the preorder 20% special was working and afterwards.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I wasn't planning on ordering for awhile.


I am starting to think it's just some thought up company or something that he will use to see how easy it is to scam people and show it but not make you pay lol


loool


I will probably place an order in december. I am kinda waiting to see if they are going to answer my email and if they post more info etc.

----------


## BoSox

I highly doubt it's a scam.

We just need to accept the fact that this is good news.

I have faith in trx2

----------


## KeepTheHair

Oh I do. 


I just said maybe it's a way for that guy to prove how easy it is to sell hair loss products lol. Not actually selling them but seeing how many people try to buy it hehe

Just a random thought I had, not really anything I believe.




I believe in them a lot. Way too much though.

----------


## mavikabir85

they always say we are good, we found a treatment and it will prevent your hair loss BUT:
1-there's no evidence, there isn't any before after photo. Whyyyyy? 
2- they offer pre selling the product. OK but whyyy?
3- and i know a very credible person he says the materials in the product is available every where and Trx2 doesn't explain any new method.
I adore to Allah, to bring an end to those vampires' scam like Trx2 by a real stem cell treatment.

----------


## Gubter_87

Have just gone through the website and well... at worst it seems worth a try?
They do offer a 60-day full money back guarantee. Which probably wont be enough to see any results - but if it is then great!

I think the question is that if this is in fact such a potent potassium channel opener that it can reverse hair loss (proposing that is actually the reason for it), then as it is taken orally - will it not affect every single cell in the body?

Is hyperpolarising healthy cells really without side effects? Does it cross the blood-brain barrier?

Having said that it all just seems a bit too simple and good to be true, right? But at the same time I will probably try it, at least for the two months that the money back guarantee is valid

----------


## Gubter_87

Seems I misunderstood the money back guarantee. It is only valid for unused products and only for 60 days from purchase, which makes it totally useless.

At the moment all I see is a company charging way too much for a health supplement. Naturally I would happily be proven wrong.

----------


## youngin

FYI. I use most of the things listed in the compound quite often. These things are readily available and used by many body builders. I'm still bald as hell though. I really doubt it will work, but if I am proved wrong I will rejoice.

----------


## KeepTheHair

For the consumer, the convenience of taking all compounds at the optimum ratio in one tablet and delivered via *our proprietary potassium channel stimulating complex* is crucially important.





Not sure what that means or what it is or whatever.

----------


## BoSox

Let's say this new product is as good as they say it is.. will it turn a NW2 into a full head of healthy thick hairs, if you have thinning on top? Do you guys believe that is possible?

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Let's say this new product is as good as they say it is.. will it turn a NW2 into a full head of healthy thick hairs, if you have thinning on top? Do you guys believe that is possible?


 they said that people in the early stages show minimal regrowth...but let's say you're a norwood 1, you don't need a lot of regrowth to be back to a full norwood scale. something tells me that norwood 3 people will benefit most from this product.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Anyone order yet?

----------


## reset

Greetings. As you can see this is my first post. Ordered two bottles of TRX2 (the minimum for me since I`m living in Japan) a couple of weeks ago. I used paypal so don`t know if that made it easier to order than using a credit card. Anyhow, I`ll keep everyone posted as to progress (if any) and hope to hear from other forumers about their results.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Cool.


I'd like to give it a try as well. Will be ordering in Dec prob.

----------


## BoSox

I've read the testimonials of trx2 and it does seem to be the real deal... I just might actually pre order my own.

----------


## Gubter_87

Don't you guys think that this this whole "pre order" thing could be to build up the hype and get as many as possible to order the product before people actually try it and the same dissapointment we are all used to settles over the internet hair loss forums.

----------


## ThinFast

I think this whole thing is a joke.  I just tried to purchase this product again and it keeps giving me errors, same as before.  A brilliant man affiliated with Oxford University makes a life changing product and they can't get someone to design a decent checkout process on their website?  Seriously?

----------


## reset

You might be right about the whole "pre-order" scheme being a way to build hype. It might also be true that this product will be another disappointment. But I`m cautiously optimistic. Getting a PhD from Oxford is reassuring though no guarantee we`re not dealing with another swindler. If you look at the funding for the company developing this product (Oxford Biolabs) you can see that it is being backed by two very credible organizations (link posted below). Again that doesn`t guarantee this product will be effective but to me it seems there is plenty of room to doubt he`s just another snake-oil salesmen. In the end, the risk financially is not too high for me so gonna give it a try. 

http://www.oxbiolabs.com/investor-relations/

----------


## DallasTreado

I get the feeling that this is all part of a scientific experiment to show the effects of marketing hype on consumer behaviour. So, when it turns out that no product is forthcoming, the young phd will publish on marketing and misleading advertising in a scholarly journal

----------


## Gubter_87

I don't really know what he would be trying to prove... That hair loss sufferers are desperate and will cling to just about anything that gives them a bit of hope? Big news flash there...

----------


## KeepTheHair

lol I also thought that at first. To be honest what do you think is more likely...

him trying to prove hair loss products can be sold very easily


or


he has found a semi cure to baldness?


meh


I'm hoping it's the semi cure thing. But anything is more likely than a product that works, as we know. Kinda stupid if he is just trying to prove a point though, so I have doubts about everything. But I will give it a go.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

1. the company is not going to ask for a patent just because they are trying to prove a marketing point.

2. there are testimonials of people who participated in the trial fases.

3. False advertisement to this extent is according to European regulations even illegal.

----------


## DallasTreado

I hear you all.... I know, I know....

Just had my hopes up too many times - like all of us

----------


## Gubter_87

Naturally we all hope this will work just as good as they say it will. But in the interest of staying sane, I would advice everyone to not get their hopes up to high. I mean come on, there is absolutely nothing revolutionary about these ingredients. Nothing whatsoever...

----------


## Fixed by 35

For me, the product is moderately exciting. It sounds like a good product, but it isn't the 'big one' that the company is working on. Actually, my hunch says it's a product that will work moderately well and will finance the company's bigger projects. For that reason alone I will buy it.

----------


## Gubter_87

Fixed by 35:

In my opinion, for this not to be a scam, the products will have to follow through the statments they have made of "significant regrowth" even in the frontal region. I truly hope it does - but I am skeptical.

----------


## Fixed by 35

Sure, and it's good to be sceptical. However, please note that they say the product's usefulness declines depending on how far up the Norwood scale you are.

----------


## reset

The way I see it, the process can be broken down into three questions?

1) Is there actually a product?
2) Are there any side effects?
3) Is it effective?

Question number one will be answered next month. (There either is or isn`t a product)

Question number two I`m a little concerned about. I`ve had to quit both rogaine and propecia due to sides. Although the company says this product consists of `entirely drug-free compounds` it also mentions ` transitory gastrointestinal effects` as a possible side-effect. But at least it shouldn`t take long to see if one has this side-effect or not and lets hope there`s nothing more serious in the long term. . (Click on the link below, then click on the brochure on the right-hand side for more information)

Question number three will definitely be the hardest one to answer and will take the longest. Unless the results are dramatic it could be hard to gauge the success. The brochure states it will take at least three months before results begin to show and for others it could take up to a year. That doesn`t sound too promising and it`s easy to see how a year of these pills can run up a large bill. A year with no results is beyond my financial risk threshold so I`ll give the product six months assuming no sides. If nothing is noticeable after six months then it`s back to the HM quest. But let`s hope for the best.

http://www.trx2.com/trx2-molecular-h...th-supplement/

----------


## ThinFast

Ok, I'll ask again.  Who, in the U.S. has tried and successfully ordered these pills?  They are not effective if you cannot order them on TRX's own site.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Ok, I'll ask again.  Who, in the U.S. has tried and successfully ordered these pills?  They are not effective if you cannot order them on TRX's own site.


 if you have a credticard then you shouldn't have a problem. in europe it's not very common for everyone to have creditcards so i have to see if i can order it in another way...

----------


## Gubter_87

Dutchdude; Haha what? Not common for people to have credit cards? I do not know a single person who does not have a credit card. Even most of the 15 year olds have their own debit cards.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Dutchdude; Haha what? Not common for people to have credit cards? I do not know a single person who does not have a credit card. Even most of the 15 year olds have their own debit cards.


 i did not mean in america, but here in holland at least, its VERY uncommon for people to have creditcards. we dont have a creditcard economy.

----------


## ThinFast

> if you have a credticard then you shouldn't have a problem. in europe it's not very common for everyone to have creditcards so i have to see if i can order it in another way...


 I do have a credit card and I've tried using more than one multiple times.  It always comes back and says there's been a prolblem processing the order, please try again.  It's not my credit cards and I'm not the only one on  here that has said that there is an issue with their site.  Even the format of the billing/shipping information is sketchy.  Sometimes in billing, it will let you put your state in, sometimes it won't.  Also on the shipping side, typically when you check the "same as billing", it will autofill the info. in from the billing side where you have entered your information, on this site it does not.

----------


## Gubter_87

Dutchdude; I'm from scandinavia and here most people certainly do have credit cards. I think it's very surprising to hear that's not the case over in the netherlands... oh well....

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Dutchdude; I'm from scandinavia and here most people certainly do have credit cards. I think it's very surprising to hear that's not the case over in the netherlands... oh well....


 ah, det är ganska konstigt...

again, i do know if this is the case with everyone. maybe it has to do with my age group but i know VERY few people that have a credit card...

----------


## Gubter_87

Impressive; you even nailed the right country....

----------


## reset

@thinfast

Email customer service. I had to email them to change my shipping address from the billing address and they were prompt with their response. Tell em your situation and you should be OK.

sales@trx2.com

----------


## reset

@thinfast

If that link doesn`t work try this one.

http://www.trx2.com/contact/

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Impressive; you even nailed the right country....


 Jag har läst svensk litteratur vid universitetet  :Wink: . Men i alla fall, there must be another way to order this product right? I mean, giving it to only people with creditcards is very unreasonable...

----------


## BoSox

I really hope this new treatment is as good as they say it is.. I'm so frustrated with my thinning hair, it's almost impossible to manage. When people tell me I look better with longer hair, I get so depressed.

Trx2 restoring thin hair to healthy hair.. seems too good to be true anyways.

Wish hair cloning was REALLY coming out in 2012.. like a few predict.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> I really hope this new treatment is as good as they say it is.. I'm so frustrated with my thinning hair, it's almost impossible to manage. When people tell me I look better with longer hair, I get so depressed.
> 
> Trx2 restoring thin hair to healthy hair.. seems too good to be true anyways.
> 
> Wish hair cloning was REALLY coming out in 2012.. like a few predict.


 Well, we do have the chance that Aderans will come out this decade (between now and 2018, they say). Aderans is busy with phase-II trials now in a lot of U.S. cities, unfortunately no European ones  :Frown: . Histogen should also come out before 2015...and if Trx2 is a good drug to maintain your hair, that would give you after like 4 years of finasteride another few years to keep what you have.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Blah I doubt this Trx2 will do anything. If there really is a vitamin combo then someone else would have accidently found it not? Im not too optimistic right now


Also, anything like haircloning or whatever will just be extremely expensive also..

----------


## BoSox

uh yea, you're being too negative.. Yes, HM will be expensive at first, but it requires less medical staff.. and once it becomes popular the cost will go down.

I have my doubts about Trx2 as well, but they wouldn't make such outrageous claims if it didn't really produce results. 

We shall see soon (:

----------


## DallasTreado

> uh yea, you're being too negative.. Yes, HM will be expensive at first, but it requires less medical staff.. and once it becomes popular the cost will go down.
> 
> *I have my doubts about Trx2 as well, but they wouldn't make such outrageous claims if it didn't really produce results.* 
> 
> We shall see soon (:


 
they wouldnt make such claims unless it were true....  :Smile:  that is funny... How many times have you seen ridiculous claims without a shred of truth to them?

----------


## Gubter_87

Haha yeah by that logic baldness would be cured several times over - for instance one time back in 1924: http://blog.modernmechanix.com/mags/...4/hair_hat.jpg

However, I see where you coming from with them being somehow associated with a reputable university. But from what I can see the university does not stand behind the company in any way - they have just supported the guy who started it because of his "entrepeneurship".

----------


## BoSox

It's wishful thinking.. just desperate.

----------


## DallasTreado

Do you reckon it is too late to send away for that hair hat? It says it works, or you get your money back. So it must be true!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ThinFast

> @thinfast
> 
> If that link doesn`t work try this one.
> 
> http://www.trx2.com/contact/


 Thanks Reset.  I sent them a message, hopefully I'll hear from them.  I'll be starting a thread soon chonicling my journey through hair loss.  If there's anything left on my head by the time these pills come out, I'll try to update it and include them also.  I have tried quite the array of weapons to combat this BS ailment only to lose more hair and money, I'm betting on HM to be the ultimate "cure" (if there ever is one) but maybe this will help slow the loss.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Thanks Reset.  I sent them a message, hopefully I'll hear from them.  I'll be starting a thread soon chonicling my journey through hair loss.  If there's anything left on my head by the time these pills come out, I'll try to update it and include them also.  I have tried quite the array of weapons to combat this BS ailment only to lose more hair and money, I'm betting on HM to be the ultimate "cure" (if there ever is one) but maybe this will help slow the loss.


 Did anyone figure out how to order yet? And did anyone already order?

----------


## Dutch_Dude

so...no one tried to order it from them yet? i wonder why there is no patent yet. they even say that their phase-trial results were outstanding, this is something they would want to publish, isn't it?

----------


## ThinFast

Dutch Dude,
I did send a message to TRX2 using the link that Reset provided above, here's what I wrote...

"Hello, I have tried multiple times to order the TRX2 capsules since the presale discount and have not been able to do so. The order form which takes the credit card information and billing/shipping addresses keeps telling me there's an error on the page everytime I attempt to order the pills. Is there anyway I can order this product?"


I got a response the next day from a Luiza at TRX2.  Here's what she had to say...

"I'm sorry to hear that you were having problems ordering via our website. We could try 2 things:
Option 1) please send me info on the error message (and possibly attach a screenshot) so I can look into the error occuring. Feel free to try once more trying both payment methods (paypal OR credit card) we are offering on the website. In case you haven't got a paypal account you can easily signup for one, which usually only take 2 minutes.
Option 2) we could try our alternative payment gateway. In this case could you please let me know which product and quantity you were looking into ordering? I will then send you a pro-forma invoice via email with a link to our alternative payment gateway. 
Hope this helps,
Luiza"

I replied to that email with attached screenshots she asked and said this...

"Luiza,
I've attached some screenshots of the order page. As you can see in the first shot, checking the box for shipping address is the same as billing address does not auto populate the fields as it does with all other websites that I have ever ordered from. I must manually enter all of my info. again in the shipping fields (screenshot 2). After completing that and entering my email address and credit card info. in the bottom, I get the error that you see in red on screenshot 3. I do have a paypal account, but I really
prefer to pay using this method."

She replied the next day and said...

"Thanks for sending over the detailed workflow. Alright this looks as paypal (our credit card merchant) has a problem with your credit card for whatever reason. This doesn't mean something is wrong with it - in rare cases even genuine transactions can fail due to their (sometimes too) rigorous security filter settings. 
1) Anyway I could try sending you over a pro-forma invoice with a link to an alternative checkout interface (again where you should be able to check out either via paypal or via credit card). In this case please let me know how many supplies you would like to order + where to ship (we won't be able to do this for the hair Growth Club though as we can't setup quarterly recurring payments this way) 
2) Alternatively you could try a different card (if available).
3) Finally: we will be switching our shopping cart software/interface in the beginning of january (when the product becomes available) - this a) will improve the checkout interface b) allow checking out via your credit card through an alternative credit card processor (Sagepay), which may give better results in terms of credit card compatibility.
Sorry. This is annoying. Anyway thanks for your understanding. "

I'm not certain Luiza quite understood the issue I was having.  Both credit cards that I tried to use are verified on Paypal's webiste in my account, so I don't believe that the problem is my credit card or on my side at all as she implied.  I have yet to order anything because it just seems sketchy to me.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Dear xxxxxxxxxx,
thank you for reaching out & sorry for the utterly late response. Our scientific support team is still in the process of being built up & we've been quite overloaded lately.

Yes actually we have gotten this comment on our guarantee from a number of people. Basically our money back guarantee is meant as a way to insure you that you will be receiving a product of highest pharmaceutical quality, which at this stage promises to provide outstanding results. We are aware of snake oils being sold by some companies trying to sell a bunch of cheap vitamins, produced in India or Asia, as cure against hair loss rather than a scientifically tested and formulated product. Based on our studies so far the response on TRX2 supplementation varies among patients - in some cases first results only kick in after 5 month or more (in other cases already as early as after 2-3 month). Therefore at this stage it would be an impossible thing for our company to refund customers after let's say 6 month on treatment. The difficulty is that TRX2 is a medical product and people actually consume it.
If it wasn't a consumable and/or medical product I would be totally with you (i.e. if people were able to send back the item, in the case of a medical device for instance). 

Having said that I do think you have a valid point. I also think there is space to improve upon the guarantee to some extend. I did forward your suggestion (along with a couple of similar comments/suggestions made by other patients) to our executive team for review. We are currently pretty busy with a major research project & the preparation of the launch of our product but I hope we can improve upon this somehow soon. Anyway thanks for your honest feedback & constructive suggestions. 

Our long-term study (a detailed documentation of the the effects of TRX2 on a statistically significant number of trialists) is still ongoing and first results are only expected to be published in Q3 2011. The results achieved to date have been highly encouraging, most significantly for categories Norwood 1-4. For more detailed info on the product please refer to our website on http://www.trx2.com/the-science/.

I hope this helps!


Regards, 
Luiza
TRX2.com / Customer Services

----------


## KeepTheHair

I ordered some.


hopefully this stuff works...

----------


## Mcdickhead

Yea, hopefully it works, and if it doesn't, you should probably just kill yourself.  I mean seriously, though, I bet people probably approach you all the time and say, "hey look at that pathetic thin haired f**k."  What a douche he is!  Seriously how obsessive and pathetic does one have to be, to post almost 1000 posts in less than a year.

Are you even a Norwood 4, 5, 6?  No youre not, stop acting like you are...
Grow up man, most people bald slowly over time, even if you werent on propecia, (and all the god-awful sh** you use on your head) you wouldnt bald over night.  And acting stressed out like a little girl, is only gonna make things worse.

Im tired of visiting this forum anonymously to hear and see whiney little girls like you clog up the forums.  Stop being so vein!

Its clear that the medical community is hard at work and their will be several outlets of hair growth therapy in the works very soon.  Why even stress out and ruin a part of your life.

Concealers work great, if you dont believe me, try it, i have friends who use it and they have thinning hair, nobody can tell the difference.  And it doesnt come out and less you physically wash it out with shampoo, not even in the swimming pool does it come out.

So please, "keep the hair," and others alike stop whining and posting so many unnecessary posts.  Some people (with thinning hair) like to visit the forums for constructive information, or research updates...

toodles
Mcdickhead

----------


## Gubter_87

I'm becoming more and more confinced that this is just another snake oil... However still hoping I will be proven wrong.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

combined message to gubter and mcdickhead:

1. even for people who are a norwood 1 this is difficult. not because norwood 1 looks that bad, but because it's always the fear of it going to a norwood 4 before you know it.

2. this is wat these fora are for: exchange information/experiences/feelings

3. i don't really think trx2 is a snake oil, but i do find their pre-release sale peculiar. i don't think oxford university and a young entrepreneur like whitfield want to jeopardize their future like this. and this product IS a big deal on practically all hairloss fora.

4. has anyone tried to order via paypal?

----------


## KeepTheHair

My credit card transaction worked. Not sure if that is relevant.


Mcdickhead is just a troll. Don't give him the attention he so desperately needs.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> My credit card transaction worked. Not sure if that is relevant.
> 
> 
> Mcdickhead is just a troll. Don't give him the attention he so desperately needs.


 okay. and do you have a good feeling about the product?

----------


## DallasTreado

I love these quotes:

"Our scientific support team is still in the process of being built up & we've been quite overloaded lately."

and

"We are currently pretty busy with a major research project & the preparation of the launch of our product ..."

I, of course, hope for the best, but this makes it all seem a bit like this guy's doctoral thesis or something and he has decided that he has to "pull an all-nighter" every night for a few months in order to find the cure for baldness by January 2011 like he promised in his thesis!

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> I love these quotes:
> 
> "Our scientific support team is still in the process of being built up & we've been quite overloaded lately."
> 
> and
> 
> "We are currently pretty busy with a major research project & the preparation of the launch of our product ..."
> 
> I, of course, hope for the best, but this makes it all seem a bit like this guy's doctoral thesis or something and he has decided that he has to "pull an all-nighter" every night for a few months in order to find the cure for baldness by January 2011 like he promised in his thesis!


 I also hope for the best, but their testimonials sound very very good...and I think this guy has been working on this project for years...

----------


## Mcdickhead

> My credit card transaction worked. Not sure if that is relevant.
> 
> 
> Mcdickhead is just a troll. Don't give him the attention he so desperately needs.


 Yea maybe, but last time i checked most trolls have a thick, vivacious, full bodied head of hair..., Something you will never ever, ever have again "keep the hair."  But hey don't kill yourself, some people look good bald...

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Yea maybe, but last time i checked most trolls have a thick, vivacious, full bodied head of hair..., Something you will never ever, ever have again "keep the hair."  But hey don't kill yourself, some people look good bald...


 i'm sure you've heard of companies like adarans, histogen...you don't believe any of these have a chance?

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Yea maybe, but last time i checked most trolls have a thick, vivacious, full bodied head of hair..., Something you will never ever, ever have again "keep the hair."  But hey don't kill yourself, some people look good bald...


 nah my hair is actually extremely thick lately. I have some recession but my hair is great. No one even knows I was balding with this hair. My hair is way thicker than you would think. But it was crap few months ago and still has a lot of improvement to go. But you would be surprised if you saw my hair and the fact that I post on a baldness forum still. But my hair WAS bad at one bad.




Your obviously the mad/sad one here man. I pity you. Your one of those people who want to lift their egos by breaking others' down. Kinda pathetic really. Others choose the option of helping people to lift their ego. Your a sad case. Registering just to troll me lol? Do YOU have no life? Are you that sad/pathetic that you have to do this? You don't even know me.

Guess you think I am relevant? Thank you.


But you remain extremely pathetic. Stop being mad at your own sad life.  My hair is great, my financial situation is great. Everything is good for me. 

I don't have to take any anger out on anyone like you do. Grow up.


I am not even a norwood 3 anymore really. As for cures. There is already a cure. Just needs to be released. trx2 testimonials look pretty good. I doubt they are fabricated or whatever.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> nah my hair is actually extremely thick lately. I have some recession but my hair is great. No one even knows I was balding with this hair. My hair is way thicker than you would think. But it was crap few months ago and still has a lot of improvement to go. But you would be surprised if you saw my hair and the fact that I post on a baldness forum still. But my hair WAS bad at one bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your obviously the mad/sad one here man. I pity you. Your one of those people who want to lift their egos by breaking others' down. Kinda pathetic really. Others choose the option of helping people to lift their ego. Your a sad case. Registering just to troll me lol? Do YOU have no life? Are you that sad/pathetic that you have to do this? You don't even know me.
> 
> Guess you think I am relevant? Thank you.
> 
> ...


 Funny you say there is a cure that needs to be released...I just looked at the website of Adarans yesterday and they released their results from a first protocol or something like that. Apparently their treatment works...you should check it out.

The testimonials do look good on the website of trx2, but let's not forget that testimonials on hairmax lasercomb also looked pretty "real" and we all know how that worked out...

This is what I find curious:

1. Their final trials are not done yet. Only at the 3rd quarter of 2011 will the results be released of their last trial.

2. They say they had fantastic results before this trial, yet they don't want to release them.

3. There are no pictures of the results.

4. They do have testimonials, but it's very hard to believe 4 testimonials without concrete evidence.

5. How long does it take to get a patent on a treatment?

On the other hand, what I do think is worth mentioning is that:

1. Oxford University wouldn't put their reputation at risk if they weren't remotely sure they had a product that could work.

2. It would ruin this guy's future if this doesn't succeed.

3. Even in their e-mails to people on the convenience programme they mention advances in science of other companies. So it's not like they are saying "buy our drugs", but they are saying how science is advancing at a very fast tempo and they mention Aderans, Histogen, etc.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I agree with the points you make.

I doubt this guy would ruin himself by making up/paying or using testimonials that don't represent legitimate results and real customers. That seems more likely to be real. The results they claim are very good also.

I don't think oxford university has their name on the line that much? Though it keeps getting mentioned so maybe they don't mind that also.

Them mentioning all other products and educating the public about treatments seem really good to me and makes me respect them more also.

Hair loss solutions are always extremely slow, this has came very fast so give them that.

It seems more legit than anything else at this point, that is why I bought some.


This being the hair loss world... we know we shouldn't expect anything until we know it works. Having said that, experimenting and trying new things will one day work.


Aderans and histogen etc have all very good solutions so far. Hair loss will be a thing of the past very soon. Extremely soon in the context of how long humans have been existed etc. Few years within our lifetimes it will be...gone.

----------


## Mcdickhead

Just a few points here "keep the hair"

  Sometimes its necessary to make people realize how silly their actions really are.  Me making fun of how you and a few others act insanely obsessive on this forum, is basically me giving you a lesson in social ettiquite.  There is no way you talk about your thinning hair to any of your family and friends to this magnitude, people would send you to an insane asylum, or prescribe you an assload of zanax.

In essence I was trying to help you, and make you realize how trivial and retarded it is to be a little girl and bitch constantly everyday.  Sometimes its good to have a wake up call, receive a slap to the face (so to speak) accept things and man up.  Me making fun of you was never to build my ego, but to call somebody out on this forum will help others snap out of the pussified coma that so many guys on here seem to be in...  no offense  lol

Taking what i said on here personal, is absolutely ridiculous and somewhat funny...

Me thinking you as relevant, now thats egotistical and downright conceited, no wonder you bitch about yourself going bald, you must be a self conscious metro-sexual turd, who walks to the bathroom every half hour to make sure your tampon is inserted perfectly straight.

Again Im joking


Me spending time on this forum every once in awhile(not several times an hour), is simply my curiousity and educating myself on an interesting condition that runs in my family.  Knowledge is power, technology is increasing ever so rapidly.  Hair transplant surgeons are shitting bricks right now because they know their time is up, for over charging self conscious and shy timid men into a shit deal.  All though they will string it along even more so and claim multiple therapys are what is necessary to achieve that full head of hair...  Yea ok, ... sharks!

So to answer "Dutch Dudes," question of course there will be a solution within the (5-10) year period, its just a matter of time.  The cure if I had to guess, (which Im no expert) will come a little later than that, its just a matter of time before people will genetically modify their kids attributes, which will be firstly reserved for the rich.  HAHA 


P.S. there is no such thing as reversing a Norwood 3 inside a year, dont bull-shit yourself man.   

Dude, chill out, and stop taking everything so seriously (including your hair)...
I may just Paypal you enough for a hair transplant if you can keep your posts down to a minimum, say a few a month, I know, you may get withdraws...

McDickhead

----------


## reset

I thought this was a thread about TRX2. It seems someone would rather discuss other topics. That`s cool with me as long as its in a different thread. Is there no moderation in these forums? Please, if your going to post in this thread keep on topic.

----------


## mlao

> Just a few points here "keep the hair"
> 
>   Sometimes its necessary to make people realize how silly their actions really are.  Me making fun of how you and a few others act insanely obsessive on this forum, is basically me giving you a lesson in social ettiquite.  There is no way you talk about your thinning hair to any of your family and friends to this magnitude, people would send you to an insane asylum, or prescribe you an assload of zanax.
> 
> In essence I was trying to help you, and make you realize how trivial and retarded it is to be a little girl and bitch constantly everyday.  Sometimes its good to have a wake up call, receive a slap to the face (so to speak) accept things and man up.  Me making fun of you was never to build my ego, but to call somebody out on this forum will help others snap out of the pussified coma that so many guys on here seem to be in...  no offense  lol
> 
> Taking what i said on here personal, is absolutely ridiculous and somewhat funny...
> 
> Me thinking you as relevant, now thats egotistical and downright conceited, no wonder you bitch about yourself going bald, you must be a self conscious metro-sexual turd, who walks to the bathroom every half hour to make sure your tampon is inserted perfectly straight.
> ...


 I looked at your previous posts and if you are as smart you make yourself out to be you would know that vain, 
(as in being obsessed with your appearance) is spelled v-a-i-n as I recall a vein (v-e-i-n)  moves blood through the body. Vivacious by the way does not normally refer to a persons hair but rather to their personality. I am assuming that you have a lustrous head of hair. 
If you don't believe that someone can reverse a NW3 to a NW2 or NW1 you might want to look at some of the pictures on Dr Robert Bernstein's website. Finally we all know that KTH is opinionated and sometimes his posts can be obsessive  and one sided. Instead of tearing him down why not just ignore his posts. I am not here to get in an argument with you or anyone else. I simply wonder what pleasure  you get from viciously tearing into other posters.
If you want to be a comedian go do stand up.
Like yourself I come here for information that will help with hair loss but none of the posters expect to have the piss taken out of them.
I also doubt that any of the hair transplant surgeons especially the ones who post here regularly  are "shitting bricks"
When there is a better therapy they will be the ones who provide it.
As Doctors Cooley and Hitzig have proven advances can come quietly and unexpectedly.

I am a peaceful observer with my own opinion. Thanks.

----------


## Fixed by 35

Guys, he calls himself McDickhead. We really don't need to take anything he says seriously as he couldn't be a more obvious troll if he tried. 

He clearly doesn't understand hair loss because he thinks its vain to worry about it. Vanity, for starters, means thinking you're handsome. None of us are stupid or deluded enough to believe we're handsome despite hair loss; if we were we'd be posting with those idiots on the 'Sly' website. 

Also, I hardly think it's vain to simply not want a condition that makes you a social outcast. If it's vain, then it's also vain to not want to wear an 'I'm a C**t' t-shirt in public or to worry about having no teeth. 

I'm sure many guys suffering hair loss, especially those of us in our 20s, aren't remotely worried about looking like Brad Pitt. All we want is the means to conform with our peers instead of being the faceless 'bald' one. 

Those astute enough among us to observe social behaviour also note that rejection in all aspects of ones life are significantly increased with baldness. 

It's all about wanting conformity, not being vain.

----------


## ThinFast

Keep the Hair, I'm amazed that you were able to order this on their website using a credit card.  I have tried 4 different cards and not a single one has worked.  I still find the order form on their site to be fishy.  Sometimes it will produce a drop down box for you to select the state.  And even then, that drop down box only last for a second or two before it disappears and you are no longer able to select which state your billing address is in.

Dickhead, please stop cluttering the thread.

----------


## Fixed by 35

The science side of the operation is well managed. The business side of the operation is amateurish. This is probably in no small part because they have limited funds from their sponsors and wisely spent it all on the science. The system is now generally operable for those of us in Europe, but I'm not sure about the USA. 

Of course, this could all be a scam to get your money. However, I doubt that, not least because of the authenticity and reputations of the people behind the project. People like Whitfield, a PhD who has already proved himself to be a successful scientist and entrepreneur, doesn't need to make a living out of dodgy hair scams, especially given that he would end up in prison for doing so from the UK or the EU.

----------


## brentipold

NO PICTURES OF RESULTS = SNAKE OIL

Sorry to burst everyone's bubble, but this product is fubar, don't waste your money.

----------


## KeepTheHair

minoxidil.com = no pictures

Stuff gave me hair though.


Guess your wrong.

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

What makes you think Potassium, L-carnitine, BCAA and Nicotinic Acid will make your hair grow? These are all in your foods and already combined in most protein powders.

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

"Your order is backed by *one of the strongest guarantees in our industry.* Return unused product within 60 days and we'll refund the purchase price. Period. "

You can't be serious lol

----------


## Fixed by 35

It might be a scam, it might not be. The reputation of the people behind it suggests a lot of promise. 

Of course, it's very hard to get reliable information on the internet. No doubt Merck will have salesmen on the web trying to rubbish TRX2, because it will further threaten sales of their chancer product Propecia. Also, TRX2 doesn't seem to be particularly well run outside of the lab.

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

> It might be a scam, it might not be. The reputation of the people behind it suggests a lot of promise. 
> 
> Of course, it's very hard to get reliable information on the internet. No doubt Merck will have salesmen on the web trying to rubbish TRX2, because it will further threaten sales of their chancer product Propecia. Also, TRX2 doesn't seem to be particularly well run outside of the lab.


 I don't care if Stephen Hawking is behind it. Potassium, L-carnitine, BCAA and Nicotinic Acid will not give you regrowth.

----------


## reset

_I don't care if Stephen Hawking is behind it. Potassium, L-carnitine, BCAA and Nicotinic Acid will not give you regrowth._ 

Looks like someone didn`t do their homework. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

What you failed to mention is the key to TRX2: "Propriety Potassium channel-stimulating complex". Certainly not the same as potassium though TRX2 does also contain potassium.  Minoxidil is in fact a type of potassium channel opener.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium_channel_opener
There are also peer reviewed studies showing the correlation of potassium channels and hair growth. A few abstracts below.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15816824
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18258787

When an Oxford bio-chemist being backed by two credible organizations says he`s found an effective potassium stimulating complex we can only hope he`s not a charlatan. He may be but at least we know the basic science has scientific precedent. That`s the risk I`m willing to take. And please people, for the sake of the board do some due diligence before posting.

----------


## Fixed by 35

And just for the record, studies have also shown L-carnitine can aid hair growth.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Website updated.

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

> _I don't care if Stephen Hawking is behind it. Potassium, L-carnitine, BCAA and Nicotinic Acid will not give you regrowth._ 
> 
> Looks like someone didn`t do their homework.
> 
> What you failed to mention is the key to TRX2: "Propriety Potassium channel-stimulating complex". Certainly not the same as potassium though TRX2 does also contain potassium.  Minoxidil is in fact a type of potassium channel opener.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium_channel_opener
> There are also peer reviewed studies showing the correlation of potassium channels and hair growth. A few abstracts below.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15816824
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18258787
> ...


 Ok genius

Im dying to see what his potassium stimulating complex is, because apparently its not a drug.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## brentipold

> minoxidil.com = no pictures
> 
> Stuff gave me hair though.
> 
> 
> Guess your wrong.


 No before and after pictures from minox? Are you slow or something? 

Here you go.. Took me 3 seconds to find it on their site....

Nice try though Pal....

http://www.rogaine.com/men/real-stories


You tried to make me look like an idiot, but instead you made yourself look like one..

GUESS YOUR WRONG!? HA!!!!!

----------


## mlao

I think he means Dr. Richard Lee's site Minoxidil.com he makes custom minoxidil mixtures; http://www.minoxidil.com/index.html

----------


## BoSox

I don't care if it contains Richard Simmons uraine in it, if it works as good as they promised.. THEN WHO GIVES A **** WHAT'S IN IT! We just need to wait and see if it's the real deal.

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

> I don't care if it contains Richard Simmons uraine in it, if it works as good as they promised.. THEN WHO GIVES A **** WHAT'S IN IT! We just need to wait and see if it's the real deal.


 hahahhahahaha :Big Grin:

----------


## reset

> Im dying to see what his potassium stimulating complex is, because apparently its not a drug.


 Indeed just what is this potassium stimulating complex made of and how well does it work? These are the million (maybe billion) dollar questions. 

We know there is real science linking potassium channel activity to hair growth. We know the man behind this is a biochemist from Oxford. We know he is being backed by two reputable organizations. For me, that`s enough to offset the fact that as of yet no photos have been revealed. The testimonies don`t hurt either although testimonies could be fabricated. Still, I think it premature given what we know to call this product another scam. On the same token we cant say at present if it will work either. The point is to wait and see.

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

> Indeed just what is this potassium stimulating complex made of and how well does it work? These are the million (maybe billion) dollar questions. 
> 
> We know there is real science linking potassium channel activity to hair growth. We know the man behind this is a biochemist from Oxford. We know he is being backed by two reputable organizations. For me, that`s enough to offset the fact that as of yet no photos have been revealed. The testimonies don`t hurt either although testimonies could be fabricated. Still, I think it premature given what we know to call this product another scam. On the same token we cant say at present if it will work either. The point is to wait and see.


 Agreed, this is the claim I am highly skeptical about. I was annoyed they didn't disclose what it was on their website, but then again that might only *increase* their credibility. This product will either be something incredible or a complete bust. I am assigning a 75% probability to the later. 

Trusting KeeptheHair and others who have pre-ordered to keep us updated here...

----------


## KeepTheHair

> No before and after pictures from minox? Are you slow or something? 
> 
> Here you go.. Took me 3 seconds to find it on their site....
> 
> Nice try though Pal....
> 
> http://www.rogaine.com/men/real-stories
> 
> 
> ...


 
wow your really thick.........................


wow

----------


## BoSox

How much is 59.95 for 90 pills in US Dollars be? (3 month supply) 

around $100, is that right?

----------


## BoSox

..also will this be available at stores or is this online only?

----------


## Thinning@30

I still have a lot of reservations about this.  From what I can tell the product is a vitamin supplement, and it is hard to imagine how that alone could significantly reverse genetic hair loss.

Furthermore, where is the hard evidence that the product works?  Photographs?  Hair counts?  All they have on their website so far are four subjective patient testimonials, and even those suggest the product's benefits are more limited than what has been claimed elsewhere.

I agree photographs can be easily manipulated, and even some of the well-known scam products have convincing before and after pictures on their websites.  Still, it is possible to take pictures under controlled conditions to show whether the product yields a significant cosmetic result.  Some kind of objective hair count would be further verification to me that the product yields actual results, as photographic improvements can always be the results of lighting, hair length, styling differences, etc.

Another thing that bothers me is that the TRX2 website asks people to pay them for priority consideration for the clinical studies that they say they will be conducting.  That seems unscientific.  Study participants should be compensated for their participation, not the other way around.

----------


## BoSox

My card was charged twice! There is no contact number either to cancel one of these orders... I had to send them an email.. anybody have their customer support number???

----------


## Fixed by 35

Did you refresh during the transaction? That normally results in being double charged on a card. 

They're quite responsive by e-mail, I wouldn't worry about it.

----------


## brentipold

> wow your really thick.........................
> 
> 
> wow


 I dont like ignorant fools that try to make me look stupid. I apologize if I went over the top.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I was just referring to the fact that minoxidil.com (the website, not minoxidil itself) does not give any pictures of any of its products, but they all work really well.

I don't think pictures really say much online. What we need is the clinical trial info.


Sorry also for my rude response before man.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I don't see the point in reputable companies (e.g. Merck, Rogaine) posting before and after photos. They make some sense with hair transplant surgeons (you need to judge their workmanship) but overall they're so easy to fake that they can be rendered worthless. 

If I was going to set up a scam, I could just photo my head, then apply toppik or wear a wig, and then claim it as an after photo. Totally unrealiable.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Yeah I could easily fake it too. Photoshop is pretty easy to use as well.

The thing with photos also...just the angle, the lighting...even if they don't mean to fake anything or whatever it can still screw up judgement pretty bad.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

in 10 days!!!

----------


## Thinning@30

I think it is fair to say that extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.  TRX2 says it will not only stop hair loss, but reverse it, resulting in significant hair regrowth even in the front and temple regions, something even Propecia and Rogaine don't claim.  They've even hinted that they will make baldness a thing of the past, and they claim you can eveb use their product safely on your pets!

I really hope they're on to something, but the whole thing strains credibility:  A young biochemist with no previous experience in hair loss research stumbles upon a baldness cure that has no side effects and can be sold over the counter.  All this at a time when the existing companies with their research teams, and millions of dollars in investment, have yet to come up with anything.

I still think they should publish photos.  Yes, photos can be doctored, but assuming they're honest, they can still make every effort to take the photos under controlled conditions.  This is what pharmaceutical and cosmetic companies do for their internal studies.  Why can't they take up-close pictures of sections of the scalp to show reversal of miniaturization and increases in the number of terminal hairs?  Histogen and Aderans have released such pictures with respect to their products that are in development.  What about hair counts?  For what TRX2 is claiming, they really should have more evidence than just four subjective patient testimonials.  Testimonials are even easier to fake than pictures.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> I think it is fair to say that extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.  TRX2 says it will not only stop hair loss, but reverse it, resulting in significant hair regrowth even in the front and temple regions, something even Propecia and Rogaine don't claim.  They've even hinted that they will make baldness a thing of the past, and they claim you can eveb use their product safely on your pets!
> 
> I really hope they're on to something, but the whole thing strains credibility:  A young biochemist with no previous experience in hair loss research stumbles upon a baldness cure that has no side effects and can be sold over the counter.  All this at a time when the existing companies with their research teams, and millions of dollars in investment, have yet to come up with anything.
> 
> I still think they should publish photos.  Yes, photos can be doctored, but assuming they're honest, they can still make every effort to take the photos under controlled conditions.  This is what pharmaceutical and cosmetic companies do for their internal studies.  Why can't they take up-close pictures of sections of the scalp to show reversal of miniaturization and increases in the number of terminal hairs?  Histogen and Aderans have released such pictures with respect to their products that are in development.  What about hair counts?  For what TRX2 is claiming, they really should have more evidence than just four subjective patient testimonials.  Testimonials are even easier to fake than pictures.


 If this treatment doesn't work...then this guy will really lose his career and future opportunities I think...

Oh yeah, another thing...propecia does help in the temple regions, only in their studies they just incorporated the crown area.

----------


## Thinning@30

> If this treatment doesn't work...then this guy will really lose his career and future opportunities I think...


 Are the consequences of peddling dubious hair loss treatments really all that dire?  The quacks can make a lot of money in the short run, until consumers eventually catch on, or they're forced by the various regulatory agencies to qualify their claims.  Even if they get successfully sued in a class action, they may still profit.  Have any of the people behind any of the well-known hair loss scams had their careers ruined because they were connected with a quack treatment?  Besides, people have short memories when it comes to these sorts of things.

As for Whitfield himself, he's not an MD, and its not like his whole career so far has been devoted to finding a baldness cure.  If Trx2 turns out to be less than what was promised, I could easily see him going on the something else completely unrelated to hair loss research.

People have also mentioned Whitfield's connection with Oxford University, but from what I can tell, the university is not backing the product in any way.

----------


## CVAZBAR

Someone needs to get Spencer to investigate more in this shit. What does he think about this??

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Someone needs to get Spencer to investigate more in this shit. What does he think about this??


 yeah we do....

i'm thinking of ordering it though, to try it out myself...but 2 things are stopping me:

1. i've been doing really well on finasteride...so actually i have no reason to try a new drug at the moment....although they do promise to also restore your temporal area.

2. it sounds almost too good to be true, and it's quite expensive..

if spencer could investigate this thomas whitfield guy...that would be really helpful.

----------


## Jcm800

I'm new on here, saw this thread, and got even more excited that this company based where i live - in Oxford UK.

Hmm it's a 'business park' where this company are, not sure it's relevant, but i have my doubt's about this product. Hope i'm wrong, but like most of you, will be watching it like a hawk all the same, finger's crossed they back up their claim's!!

----------


## Jcm800

I mean, the guy is an Entrepreneur, just seem's like a money making venture at our expense to me, hope i'm wrong.

----------


## DallasTreado

Actually, I think it is located in Germany. He attended Oxford and is capitalizing on the association that people have with Oxford.

Sorry to burst the bubble....

----------


## Jcm800

All it would take for them to make a small fortune is for all of us to order three months supply ONCE, and they'll have some nice £'s in their bank account. We'd prob only order once (cos it's probably a hype) We'd be pissed off, and they'd be laughing at us, whilst having a meal at the Randolph Hotel in Oxford.

----------


## Jcm800

Burst my bubble? They are down the road from me, bit closer than Germany, and on a 'business park'

&#169; 2010 Oxford BioLabs, Ltd
Oxford BioLabs Ltd. Robert Robinson Avenue,
The Oxford Science Park, Oxford OX4 4GA
United Kingdom

----------


## DallasTreado

I think that is what they are after... a quick buck. Why should they leave that good hair loss pill/salve scratch on the table for other frauds to claim? They got to get it now before the serious treatments come out in "about 3-5 years"...

----------


## Jcm800

Exactly, the more i think about this set up, the less i believe. My bubble wasn't there to burst in the first place, the guy's out for the cash.

----------


## DallasTreado

Guess he has a lab here too...

Oxford BioLabs Ltd.
BioPark I
Dr. Thomas Whitfield
Josef-Engert-Str. 9
D-93053 Regensburg, Germany

----------


## Jcm800

Easier for him to fleece his fellow Germans too  :Smile:

----------


## DallasTreado

My feeling is that this guy knows that most of us (like maybe 99%) are desparate enough to try anything and everything. And the more "treatments" the better. Thus, between propecia, etc, mino, etc and other stuff, we wont be able to say for sure whether these pills work or not. So, we will try them for a few months to a year before bailing out. They should be able to keep this up for a few years ... long enough to buy the yacht.

----------


## Jcm800

Exactly. He's a young man and from the school of business, he's out for the bucks - i don't begrudge him it, if it work's. But he'll have made his money by time we realise it's a hype. Ah well, we will see.

I'm new on here, and still deciding if i should try Fin, many Q's to ask..

----------


## DallasTreado

I think the vast majority here would tell you it helps a lot - maintains what you have especially.

I got on that wagon too late for it to help any, so I cant advise. But others here have had some real success and I think all would tell you to go for it.

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks, i'm 41 and still have a good amount, but i know it's thinning. Just the sides that concern me, i'm a father and have a hard time justifying potentially screwing myself up for the sake of my hair

----------


## DallasTreado

I think most here will tell you the sides are not serious; I personally have no experience with fin and the like. There are other forum topics on this you should check out.

----------


## Gubter_87

Personally I believe that this whole pre-order, it will be available by jan 2011, is a part of building a big hype around it. They declare they have a ready product that works wonders and will be available by a certain date to get the buzz going on hair loss forums.

Nobody will be available to prove the statements wrong, so the buzz will keep going and more and more people will pre-order it.

Still hoping there is something to all this though, but the way they have been marketing it makes me think otherwise.

----------


## Jcm800

> Personally I believe that this whole pre-order, it will be available by jan 2011, is a part of building a big hype around it. They declare they have a ready product that works wonders and will be available by a certain date to get the buzz going on hair loss forums.
> 
> Nobody will be available to prove the statements wrong, so the buzz will keep going and more and more people will pre-order it.
> 
> Still hoping there is something to all this though, but the way they have been marketing it makes me think otherwise.


 Exactly. Even the big bold claims they make are surely dubious?!
Granted the blurb is an exciting read, but I'd be more inclined to believe them if they just stated that it nourished existing hair perhaps with slight regrowth, would be more believable?!
What they state is mind blowing, without proof..too good to be true!

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Exactly. Even the big bold claims they make are surely dubious?!
> Granted the blurb is an exciting read, but I'd be more inclined to believe them if they just stated that it nourished existing hair perhaps with slight regrowth, would be more believable?!
> What they state is mind blowing, without proof..too good to be true!


 on their website they seem to promise the world...it really does sound too good to be true, but on the other hand, they seem very confident.

as opposed to the U.S., in europe there are very strict regulations in terms of making claims and then making millions on something that's not true. false advertisement is in some EU-states punishable.

also, they are doing experiments in bio-labs in the U.K. and in germany, which means they do occupy themselves with science that may lead to a treatment. also they said they have been conducting trials. if that really is so, it can be proven.

----------


## Jcm800

> on their website they seem to promise the world...it really does sound too good to be true, but on the other hand, they seem very confident.
> 
> as opposed to the U.S., in europe there are very strict regulations in terms of making claims and then making millions on something that's not true. false advertisement is in some EU-states punishable.
> 
> also, they are doing experiments in bio-labs in the U.K. and in germany, which means they do occupy themselves with science that may lead to a treatment. also they said they have been conducting trials. if that really is so, it can be proven.


 Fair enough, but if you want to take part in their 'trials' you have to pay them!
Doesn't quite add up to me. 

But like all of us, I really hope they have a decent product, just seems too good to be true.

----------


## Jcm800

> Fair enough, but if you want to take part in their 'trials' you have to pay them!
> Doesn't quite add up to me. 
> 
> But like all of us, I really hope they have a decent product, just seems too good to be true.


 Also, shouldn't the trial data have been announced and verified prior to release? Yes it should, seems even more dodgy the more I think of it  :Frown:

----------


## Gubter_87

Naturally we all hope their claims are going to be true. And I guess we should have a fairly good idea in a couple of months. I am trusting that everyone who tries this will keep this thread alive, and keep us updated on their progress?

Anyone using this as a stand alone treatment or to a regimen that has been unadulterated for quite some time?

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Naturally we all hope their claims are going to be true. And I guess we should have a fairly good idea in a couple of months. I am trusting that everyone who tries this will keep this thread alive, and keep us updated on their progress?
> 
> Anyone using this as a stand alone treatment or to a regimen that has been unadulterated for quite some time?


 Has anyone contacted Spencer about this?? Has he brought it up on any of his radio shows?? Maybe he can find out more since he has connects :Cool:

----------


## Jcm800

> Naturally we all hope their claims are going to be true. And I guess we should have a fairly good idea in a couple of months. I am trusting that everyone who tries this will keep this thread alive, and keep us updated on their progress?
> 
> Anyone using this as a stand alone treatment or to a regimen that has been unadulterated for quite some time?


 As much as i have my doubts, I'll be willing to give it a go, it's Trx or Fin, I haven't tried either yet, so any 'gains' I get would be down to Trx and nothing else.

----------


## ThinFast

So, I've logged into their site to purchase the pills for the first time since before the New Year, possibly before Christmas and I've noticed the site is redone.  Also, the min. order quantity. for international orders has increased from a 2 month supply to a 6 month supply.  It was roughly $180 USD to try this out before and now is $426 USD, for a 2 month versus 6 month supply.  I understand this is done to keep the shipping costs down but it is very discouraging that I have to spend an additional $250 just to try this stuff out.  The order placement functions on the site are improved from the last time I was on.  I am holding out until tomorrow evening.  I am hoping that Spencer talks about TRX2 on his show tomorrow with some general opinions on the possibility of how effective or fake this stuff can be.

The pricing with shipping for TRX2 works out to be $78.58 USD/month, which is much cheaper than the .5mg/day of Avodart I currently take, which has not helped my hair situation at all.

----------


## Jcm800

> So, I've logged into their site to purchase the pills for the first time since before the New Year, possibly before Christmas and I've noticed the site is redone.  Also, the min. order quantity. for international orders has increased from a 2 month supply to a 6 month supply.  It was roughly $180 USD to try this out before and now is $426 USD, for a 2 month versus 6 month supply.  I understand this is done to keep the shipping costs down but it is very discouraging that I have to spend an additional $250 just to try this stuff out.  The order placement functions on the site are improved from the last time I was on.  I am holding out until tomorrow evening.  I am hoping that Spencer talks about TRX2 on his show tomorrow with some general opinions on the possibility of how effective or fake this stuff can be.
> 
> The pricing with shipping for TRX2 works out to be $78.58 USD/month, which is much cheaper than the .5mg/day of Avodart I currently take, which has not helped my hair situation at all.


 That's an awful lot of money if it proves to be a scam, I feel for you taking the plunge. Let's hope it's money well spent. 
If not and we're ripped off I'll take a trip to his office and punch his lights out  :Wink:

----------


## Thinning@30

It would be great to hear from someone with medical/scientific background about the plausibility of this stuff, or to have Spencer engage Whitfield and take him to task on his claims.  I noticed all the studies cited on the TRX2 website seem concerned primarily with demonstrating how certain treatments _could_ stimulate hair growth rather than demonstrating that TRX2 actually does regrow lost hair due to pattern baldness.

I started posting on this thread because I'm desperate for a new treatment, and I was hoping someone could reassure me about this, but more and more it seems like just another scam.

If anyone is trialing this, please keep us posted.

----------


## BoSox

11k views on this topic oO


I hope this stuff works, i'm sick of thinning hair.

----------


## reset

Release date is imminent! Lets hope we clear the first phase and there`s actually a product. I`ll send picture confirmation when/if I receive the product.

----------


## reset

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/y...ct-launch.html

----------


## Jcm800

> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/y...ct-launch.html


 Thanks for that. I've just mailed them and asked if I can call by in person to purchase some. I don't expect a positive answer tho really.

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

Man, I really didn't trust trx2 but feel a lot more confident after seeing that interview.

----------


## ThinFast

> Man, I really didn't trust trx2 but feel a lot more confident after seeing that interview.


 Which interview did you watch?

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/y...ct-launch.html


 this one...

----------


## Dutch_Dude

if i'm not mistaken, thomas whitfield himself uses his own pills to retain his hair. i don't know how well merited the telegraph is but if it really is a serious paper...then i think there is a chance that we have something to be excited about. although, he did say that people of a nw1/nw2 scale expect minimal regrowth, which is also very logical because that's very mild hair loss...for those people the medicine will have a "propecia" effect (retaining what you have and making it stronger and thicker, so even thinning areas at the temples, according to him)...

plus, he seems very serious about his product and is going to have two main offices, one in the UK and one in Germany. i don't think that someone who secretly knows that there are faults in his product will be so serious and committed. but then again, anything could happen...maybe in a few days i'll order it myself...a 3 month-supply...

----------


## Jcm800

> if i'm not mistaken, thomas whitfield himself uses his own pills to retain his hair. i don't know how well merited the telegraph is but if it really is a serious paper...then i think there is a chance that we have something to be excited about. although, he did say that people of a nw1/nw2 scale expect minimal regrowth, which is also very logical because that's very mild hair loss...for those people the medicine will have a "propecia" effect (retaining what you have and making it stronger and thicker, so even thinning areas at the temples, according to him)...
> 
> plus, he seems very serious about his product and is going to have two main offices, one in the UK and one in Germany. i don't think that someone who secretly knows that there are faults in his product will be so serious and committed. but then again, anything could happen...maybe in a few days i'll order it myself...a 3 month-supply...


 Don't think I've read anywhere that he uses it himself? Guess he might, he has a mop on his head-if that's the result then I'm on board!

----------


## Jcm800

> Don't think I've read anywhere that he uses it himself? Guess he might, he has a mop on his head-if that's the result then I'm on board!


 Also, The Telegraph may be one of the more respected papers here, but why isn't it all over the national press? If it's such a big breakthrough?

Can't help thinking back handers and friends in the right places could be at play here?  Sorry just looking for possible flaws, but on a positive note it could be genuine, the guy is putting a lot of effort in if it's a scam?

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Also, The Telegraph may be one of the more respected papers here, but why isn't it all over the national press? If it's such a big breakthrough?
> 
> Can't help thinking back handers and friends in the right places could be at play here?  Sorry just looking for possible flaws, but on a positive note it could be genuine, the guy is putting a lot of effort in if it's a scam?


 to be honest, i think most men with hairloss don't care...that's why it's not on the national news...

----------


## Jcm800

> to be honest, i think most men with hairloss don't care...that's why it's not on the national news...


 On BBC Radio Two over here they often mention hairloss treatments, also in national press. I've yet to hear them talk about this treatment, bar The Telegraph paper, that's what I mean. 

Any potential treatment is actually big news, just haven't heard about this until I joined this forum.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> On BBC Radio Two over here they often mention hairloss treatments, also in national press. I've yet to hear them talk about this treatment, bar The Telegraph paper, that's what I mean. 
> 
> Any potential treatment is actually big news, just haven't heard about this until I joined this forum.


 i think bosox or fixed by 35 introduced this topic. i also didn't know anything about it, but then again, before i talked to someone i didn't even know about propecia...so there. i think we're all trying really hard to find faults in trx2. i ordered some this morning, 3 month-supply...

----------


## Jcm800

> i think bosox or fixed by 35 introduced this topic. i also didn't know anything about it, but then again, before i talked to someone i didn't even know about propecia...so there. i think we're all trying really hard to find faults in trx2. i ordered some this morning, 3 month-supply...


 Fair comments. Think I'll place an order myself later if I can't call in and collect from them personally.

----------


## ThinFast

Dutch dude, are you able to order a 3 month supply even though you'd be an international order? I know it's showing a min. of a 6 month supply for U.S. orders.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Dutch dude, are you able to order a 3 month supply even though you'd be an international order? I know it's showing a min. of a 6 month supply for U.S. orders.


 yes i was. i'm not really "international" because the Netherlands is in the European Union, as are Germany and the UK.

----------


## Jcm800

> yes i was. i'm not really "international" because the Netherlands is in the European Union, as are Germany and the UK.


 Did you receive a confirmation mail at all since you placed your order with them??

----------


## CVAZBAR

Did Spencer talk about this in his show yesterday???

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Did you receive a confirmation mail at all since you placed your order with them??


 yes, i received even two e-mails from them. they said the product would arrive within 3 days. the second e-mail was for registration.

----------


## Jcm800

> yes, i received even two e-mails from them. they said the product would arrive within 3 days. the second e-mail was for registration.


 Thats encouraging, i'd be even more happy if they'd reply to my mail and say i can call by and collect some in person  :Frown: 

Perhaps they only despatch from Germany?

----------


## CVAZBAR

Ok so i guess Spencer DIDN't talk about this yet??? Does anyone have any info?? haha.

----------


## Jcm800

This is damn expensive stuff, I expect it to grow an afro for the asking price!

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> This is damn expensive stuff, I expect it to grow an afro for the asking price!


 haha me too, although 149 euro's per 3 months is not THAT bad...especially if it really works. and let's not forget that the pill is just coming out. over a few months it may be even cheaper...wasn't finasteride in the beginning also very expensive?

i really don't know why you didn't get mails/replies from them...i really can't answer that...personally i never had problems with the customer service of theirs. every message i sent was replied to within a few days..

----------


## Jcm800

> haha me too, although 149 euro's per 3 months is not THAT bad...especially if it really works. and let's not forget that the pill is just coming out. over a few months it may be even cheaper...wasn't finasteride in the beginning also very expensive?
> 
> i really don't know why you didn't get mails/replies from them...i really can't answer that...personally i never had problems with the customer service of theirs. every message i sent was replied to within a few days..


 Yeah i've sent three mails now, no replies - guess they dont like personal caller's or some other reason. I'd be more inspired if they replied and said so, rather than leave me waiting  :Frown:

----------


## Jcm800

> Yeah i've sent three mails now, no replies - guess they dont like personal caller's or some other reason. I'd be more inspired if they replied and said so, rather than leave me waiting


 Regarding the cost - it is pricey, i can get Fin qrtly for £90 and this is approx £125..they must have good faith in the product thats what i'm hoping!

----------


## Jcm800

> Yeah i've sent three mails now, no replies - guess they dont like personal caller's or some other reason. I'd be more inspired if they replied and said so, rather than leave me waiting


 Also Dutch Dude - have they given you a tracking number yet? If not they should upon despatch, could you let me know please? Thanks.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Also Dutch Dude - have they given you a tracking number yet? If not they should upon despatch, could you let me know please? Thanks.


 i guess they do have faith in their product...but i expect the price to eventually go down...if it doesn't...well...then i'll find a way for the dutch government to pay for my proscar pills  :Big Grin: .

uhm, yes they did. that was sent in their first e-mail. the first e-mail was order conformation, tracking info, and a link to view it.

the second one was for the convenience program or something...

----------


## reset

just got a an email as well from oxford biolabs with a DHL tracking link. Cant seem to be able to track it at the moment though. Ill try again tomorrow. Dutch Dude, keep us posted when you get the product.

----------


## ThinFast

reset, which country are you in?  I'm curious how long it will take to get the product once I order it.

----------


## PayDay

> Ok so i guess Spencer DIDN't talk about this yet??? Does anyone have any info?? haha.


 Spencer was saying that new products will be lunched this year, but had nothing positive to say about them. He did warn people to be cautious and to be sure that the product was either FDA approved or recommended by The American Hair Loss Association. He also said that people who purchase these new products should see verifiable clinical data and not simply data presented about the substances used in the products. He did not refer specifically to Trx2 however.

----------


## thrive2010

26-year old male from Arizona, USA here.  I just received my email DHL notification of shipment and I am getting excited.  Yes, there is no guarantee this is going to work but I am excited!

I have yet to go on Propecia because I am scared of the side effects.  Rogaine has shown no noticeable effect on my hairloss, nor has Nizoral.

My hairloss has not been that bad to this point but over the past three months it has been thinning significantly.  It's getting to the point where it's becoming noticeable to others.

Let's all cross our fingers and hope this is the real deal!  Whitfield certainly has a strong reputation and backing behind him, and his plan to grow his company's facilities will only work is this product works.

Good luck everyone!

----------


## Dutch_Dude

what i wonder about is if the product causes a shed...

----------


## Jcm800

> what i wonder about is if the product causes a shed...


 
Well I think that's be indictive that at least it's getting to the follicles I guess

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Well I think that's be indictive that at least it's getting to the follicles I guess


 yeah but...i'm afraid it'll kill my hairline...

----------


## Jcm800

> yeah but...i'm afraid it'll kill my hairline...


 That's a valid worry, I have same worry myself, if i take this or fin, will they cause a big shed? It sucks. 

It'd be nice if Trx had reported effects as well as big promises.
Operating in "stealth" mode etc, and not releasing results isn't helpful at all  :Frown:

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> That's a valid worry, I have same worry myself, if i take this or fin, will they cause a big shed? It sucks. 
> 
> It'd be nice if Trx had reported effects as well as big promises.
> Operating in "stealth" mode etc, and not releasing results isn't helpful at all


 i think they are operating in stealth mode because of the patent-reasons. the finasteride shed was actually almost nothing...but i started out as a norwood 2, and now i'm a norwood 1...i'm worried to have to go back to a 2 for a few months...i mailed trx2 about it...wondering what they will say.

----------


## Jcm800

> i think they are operating in stealth mode because of the patent-reasons. the finasteride shed was actually almost nothing...but i started out as a norwood 2, and now i'm a norwood 1...i'm worried to have to go back to a 2 for a few months...i mailed trx2 about it...wondering what they will say.


 So you're on fin yourself? I'm pondering it, just read too much on propecia help, so it scares the life outta me somewhat, but so does losing my hair. 

This product will be a god send tho, if it does what it says on the tin, really hope it's genuine and this guy is on the case..

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> So you're on fin yourself? I'm pondering it, just read too much on propecia help, so it scares the life outta me somewhat, but so does losing my hair. 
> 
> This product will be a god send tho, if it does what it says on the tin, really hope it's genuine and this guy is on the case..


 i would definately go on finasteride. yes i've been on finasteride for 11 months now and experienced significant regrowth in the temporal areas. so i hope that area does'nt thin because of trx2. maybe it has another effect on shedding than rogaine, because rogaine is topical...

----------


## Jcm800

> i would definately go on finasteride. yes i've been on finasteride for 11 months now and experienced significant regrowth in the temporal areas. so i hope that area does'nt thin because of trx2. maybe it has another effect on shedding than rogaine, because rogaine is topical...


 That's encouraging. Any sides? I could handle watery semen, it's the depression and mind fog that's scares me the most, sounds line you've benefitted tho so thumbs up. 
I've still got a fair bit so hope I'd benefit also..

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> That's encouraging. Any sides? I could handle watery semen, it's the depression and mind fog that's scares me the most, sounds line you've benefitted tho so thumbs up. 
> I've still got a fair bit so hope I'd benefit also..


 wouldn't you be depressed without hair?

----------


## Jcm800

> wouldn't you be depressed without hair?


 You bet I would, always had good hair til now, but hairloss depression I could deal with. Medical depression and manic thoughts like have been reported I'm not keen to deal with at all

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> You bet I would, always had good hair til now, but hairloss depression I could deal with. Medical depression and manic thoughts like have been reported I'm not keen to deal with at all


 they also say that diet coke (cola light here) is linked with depression...that never made me stop drinking it...i had (still have) good experiences with finasteride, but i'm hoping to restore everything with trx2...i really think you should try finasteride. proscar 5mg and then divide into 4 pieces.

----------


## Jcm800

> they also say that diet coke (cola light here) is linked with depression...that never made me stop drinking it...i had (still have) good experiences with finasteride, but i'm hoping to restore everything with trx2...i really think you should try finasteride. proscar 5mg and then divide into 4 pieces.


 So you never had back ache, man breasts, libido issues at all? Not doubting you, just asking, i'm keen to try something, it'll be fin or Trx, need to take action..

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> So you never had back ache, man breasts, libido issues at all? Not doubting you, just asking, i'm keen to try something, it'll be fin or Trx, need to take action..


 none of the above.

----------


## Jcm800

> none of the above.


 
Sounds good. If it wasnt for this new product i'd be getting some Fin/Proscar, but shall hold fire - as this promises some pretty good results - will wait a while and see what result's are to be had from Trx.

----------


## reset

> reset, which country are you in?  I'm curious how long it will take to get the product once I order it.


 I`m in Japan. The tracking link is working now btw. According to the link the package is in stage 1 of 5 in the process of reaching my apartment.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> So you never had back ache, man breasts, libido issues at all? Not doubting you, just asking, i'm keen to try something, it'll be fin or Trx, need to take action..


 You need to buy Finasteride not Trx2. Finasteride works. Trx2 most likely doesn't, though it might.

You can't give trx2 as much credit as finasteride. Maybe soon though.

Get on Finasteride asap. Everyday you wait is a worse hair day.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Mine is also in stage 1/5 of shipping.


Spencer input here won't happen. He can't say, "don't use that" he can only say general things. He can also never say use it since there is no proof yet. It's useless to ask him. He can't really comment and quite frankly... he doesn't know anything more than us about this product.

----------


## ThinFast

Is everyone using paypal to purchase these pills?  I just tried to purchase them using 2 different credit cards, and neither worked on the site.  My concern is that if this is some sort of scam and I use paypal, I won't be able to recover my funds.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I used mastercard. Not paypal.

----------


## Jcm800

> You need to buy Finasteride not Trx2. Finasteride works. Trx2 most likely doesn't, though it might.
> 
> You can't give trx2 as much credit as finasteride. Maybe soon though.
> 
> Get on Finasteride asap. Everyday you wait is a worse hair day.


 Thanks. You're on it yourself? Guess you know my concerns. I am losing but am able to get away with it at present. I know it's going down the plug hole tho. Hair isn't as thick as it was 5 yrs ago  :Frown: 

I guess taking either of these is a lottery, just don't know til we try it, but as you say, fin is proven, Trx isn't..

I also don't like the fact that after several mails requesting I collect direct from their Oxford address to save time & postage that they don't reply to my polite mails

----------


## Fixed by 35

I've made an order and will advise on this products suitability within 6 months (although don't ask me to scientifically assess it, I'm not a scientist and I could never bring myself to start counting hairs in a sink).

----------


## Jcm800

Another thought crossed my mind about this treatment-
If DHT is a a factor in male hairloss, it's still going to be a factor even if we take Trx?
Because Trx is going down the potassium route and won't tackle DHT?

----------


## KeepTheHair

Exactly. We don't know if it actually works at all. If it wokrs like minoxidil it will only make your hair better but not counter DHT or whatever causes hair loss in the first place.

Get on finasteride, asap. Don't make the mistake I made and a lot of others, your already doing it.

I'd have almost perfect hair if I took finasteride earlier.

----------


## ThinFast

> I used mastercard. Not paypal.


 Hmmmph, I also tried my mastercard and my visa, the visa is now frozen due to suspicious activity. Curious also that the 3 month supply became an option again on international orders.

----------


## Jcm800

Hmm makes me wonder why they accept pay-pal as well? Any eBay users already know that's not cost effective when receiving payment, if many users opt to pay that way they'll lose out on potential profit?

----------


## Turkman

Received mine today. Looks like an expensive vitamin. Very careful wording about promoting hair growth. Says 'may' promote hair growth. Not as boisterous as their claims on their website. I'm very sceptical. This is no cure and just seems to be an expensive hair supplement.

----------


## Jcm800

Hmm well it arrived, so that's one worry out the way on a positive note. 

Bit concerned that they've toned down the claims tho on the packaging!

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Hmm well it arrived, so that's one worry out the way on a positive note. 
> 
> Bit concerned that they've toned down the claims tho on the packaging!


 it's just like it looks like the one on the website, right? when you go to trx2.com?

----------


## Jcm800

> it's just like it looks like the one on the website, right? when you go to trx2.com?


 Sorry i should have quoted Turkman, I was responding to him about the arrival of his order

----------


## Jcm800

> Received mine today. Looks like an expensive vitamin. Very careful wording about promoting hair growth. Says 'may' promote hair growth. Not as boisterous as their claims on their website. I'm very sceptical. This is no cure and just seems to be an expensive hair supplement.


 Hi, So the wording on the packaging is different to on the website? What are the directions for taking it also please?

----------


## Jcm800

STILL havent had any reply to polite mails whatsoever regarding calling in to purchase some direct from their Oxford base. Whats the problem?, can't they deal with seeing face to face who they may be fleecing?

----------


## Zoidberg

Received my 3 month supply today  :Smile: 
Might I say customer services have been good in my experience... when I made my order on 11/12/10 I forgot to add the 10% discount code at the checkout. 
After emailing customer services "Luiza" refunded the 10% back to my Paypal account within a few days - bonus!
Found the free ebook useful too. Although it is stuff I was mostly aware of it's prompted me to pay more attention to my diet and take a vitamin supplement.
So for the past 4 weeks I've been eating packets of walnuts, taking omega 3, a multi-vitamin and getting more exercise - lol.
Seems obvious, but it's definitely improved the condition of my hair before starting TRX2!

----------


## Jcm800

Thats good, least they're delivering the good's! Guess they don't want me on their doorstep - i can live with that. Think i'll give the diet an overhaul myself, thanks for the tip  :Wink:

----------


## Gryffindor

Just sent this email to Mr. Whitfield:

Tom,

I am a 21 year old who has experienced accelerated hair loss for the last few years.  I've been on Propecia and Rogaine for over a year with seemingly little or no results ( I understand that if I took neither my situation would be much worse).

My question is this: what additional information can you supply, without violating your "stealh mode" modus operendi, that will convince me to make such a large investment.  Simply listing "the cessation of hair loss," "the regrowth of hair follicles," and "visibly stronger & thicker hair shafts," is asking for a lot of faith on the part of your prospective clients given the history of fraud in the hairloss industry.  Furthermore, your claims sound too good to be true.  How is TRX2 that different from a vitamin?  Couldn't I simply take a combination of the active ingredients you've listed, such as BCAA, to achieve the same result?  What is different about the way the BCAA and other supplements are absorbed in YOUR compound versus the BCAA I can buy over the counter?  Quite frankly, I'm concerned that you've done some prudent research and put together a compound that should, in theory, combat hair loss.  How can you know if theory translates into actuality unless you've conducted clinical trials?  Compounding this worry is your need for funding.  You've said yourself that you've more or less spurned traditional VC funding.  I honestly and wholeheartedly believe that you've stumbled upon a breakthrough in hair loss treatment, that you're well qualified in your field, and that you're working diligently to synthesize a medicine based upon your research.  I'm just not convinced that TRX2 is it, and I'm concerned that you're rushing out a theoretical vitamin to supplement funding for further research.  Nobel as your intentions are, I'm just not capable of bearing the financial burden of the TRX2 treatment unless it will make a significant impact.

Secondly, how long does one need to take TRX2 before its effects are noticed?  I vaguely remember reading this information somewhere, but cannot remember where, and cannot find any mention of it on your website.

Finally, despite my skepticism, you and your company seem different from the average snakeskin oil salesman.  The hair loss community is putting a lot of faith and hope in you and your claims.  Hair loss at such a young age has been devastating for me as I'm sure its been for everyone else of all ages; don't capitalize on our misfortune with misleading claims and shady business practices.  I don't believe in God, but I do believe in Karma, and Karma is a bitch.

----------


## HairRobinHood

> Seems obvious, but it's definitely improved the condition of my hair before starting TRX2!


 Wow - cool! Look guys, look! You just have to buy TRX2 and just that act will improve your hair condidition immediately!! Cool! You now guess what happens if you start to take TRX2: This will - and without any doubts - double or even triple the improvement.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jcm800

Gryffindor - great email, I sent a similar one last night asking him how Trx2 will possibly work if it doesn't tackle DHT as well as Potassium channels?
Frankly I don't expect a reply.

----------


## Jcm800

This company is on to a winner, the orders are flying in from around the globe. And with at least three months before any significant gains may kick in, the orders will keep flying in, until time passes and we report negative results and word gets around.
Thats the worst scenario I suppose, it's the tags that this guy is an 'entrepreneur' that bug me as well  :Frown:  but then again if he comes up trumps he can reap the benefits and that's fine by all of us I'm sure  :Smile:

----------


## Fixed by 35

DHT alone does not kill hair follicles. All men produce DHT, about half never go bald. The reason we do is because our follicles are more susceptible to it. 

We don't actually know much about the long term effects of DHT suppression. Finasteride has only been widely used by young men with hair loss for about 12 years. We certainly don't understand enough to know whether we need DHT. 

Reducing DHT to fight baldness is a similar approach to the fighting cancer by cutting it out. It's unrefined and messy with mixed results. The treatments of the future need to work on the faulty stem cells themselves rather than a hormone they are susceptible to. 

I believe that if such a cure could be found, the suppression of DHT would be unnecessary.

----------


## Jcm800

I would prefer they just stated it improved existing hair and possible re growth. 
To say it works on the temple area, which is a tough area to crack is such a big claim, sigh, we live in hope.

----------


## Fixed by 35

As I've said before, I'm cautiously optimistic despite the bottles only stating that the product 'may' aid hair growth. 

EU and UK law are quite good when it comes to people making claims about their products, even if they try to use words like 'may' to cover themselves. The UK, where one of Whitfield's companies is registered, has some of the strictest advertising rules in the world. 

One thing I'm fairly certain you can't do here (although I am by no means an expert) is make claims about your product that aren't in any way true. For example, if you say 'may promote hair regrowth' then you have to make damn sure you can prove that sometimes it does, because otherwise it is false advertising. 

It is my understanding that the wording was probably chosen because in those with more advanced hair loss, it is not known to be very effective. If the bottle just said "will promote hair growth" then in the UK, a 70 year old Norwood VII man (for example) could successfully sue them and have their advertising taken down (quite an expense to re-label all those bottles too, I'm sure you can appreciate).

----------


## Jcm800

Valid points 'Fixed', hoping they will become active and respond to our concerns tho, instead of dishing out the orders and remaining tight lipped. 
Sone valid Q and A's would be appreciated from them.

----------


## Jcm800

Valid points 'Fixed', hoping they will become active and respond to our concerns tho, instead of dishing out the orders and remaining tight lipped. 
Sone valid Q and A's would be appreciated from them.

----------


## Fixed by 35

You need to remember that this is a small company that is dependent on sponsorship from organisations that fund research. TRX2 has been unwilling to work with a big pharmaceutical company, according to Whitfield, because they want to retain independence and don't want their research undermined or marginalised. As such, there is very little funding outside of the lab for things like customer care. This will continue, as research is still ongoing at the company. 

Also, the company has to remain tight lipped because patent protection for a number of pharmaceutical products doesn't really exist in the UK. 

As a result of TRX2's position, I would be surprised if big pharmaceutical companies didn't try to undermine them in their marketing literature and through forum plants.

----------


## Jcm800

Yep all that makes sense, I agree with your points, people are taking the product now, fingers crossed for positive reports of progress  :Smile:

----------


## Dutch_Dude

So I ordered my product on Sunday. Today I get an e-mail from Jenna or Jenny and they said that my payment was skipped. So I call the credit-card company and my mother (because we both hold the same credit card because I'm still a student) and she said that everything is in order and that the payment was made. Has this happened to anyone else? They even asked me to pay again using another card...also, on their website, when I log in, I can see that my order is "complete". Any thoughts?

----------


## Jcm800

> So I ordered my product on Sunday. Today I get an e-mail from Jenna or Jenny and they said that my payment was skipped. So I call the credit-card company and my mother (because we both hold the same credit card because I'm still a student) and she said that everything is in order and that the payment was made. Has this happened to anyone else? They even asked me to pay again using another card...also, on their website, when I log in, I can see that my order is "complete". Any thoughts?


 If I was you I'd get them to re check their accounts and mail them proof of a bank statement showing the payment has indeed been made. And they've made an error. Certainly wouldnt pay again tho

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> If I was you I'd get them to re check their accounts and mail them proof of a bank statement showing the payment has indeed been made. And they've made an error. Certainly wouldnt pay again tho


 I already told them to check again, and i told them that on the website everything is in order. this happened this morning by the way. why does it take them so long to reply to a message? :S

----------


## Jcm800

I have sent them three e-mails since Sunday and haven't had a reply to any of them, some say their customer service is good. I havent seen any evidence of that personally.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> I have sent them three e-mails since Sunday and haven't had a reply to any of them, some say their customer service is good. I havent seen any evidence of that personally.


 maybe it's because of what fixed by 35 said: they have money but use it for the science, and not for the customer service...

----------


## Jcm800

Fair enough, then they shouldnt welcome customer contact then?
I expect they are rushed of their feet with the product launch etc, small team, so will give them benefit of the doubt.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Fair enough, then they shouldnt welcome customer contact then?
> I expect they are rushed of their feet with the product launch etc, small team, so will give them benefit of the doubt.


 exactly...i'm very excited to take it actually...if it works and if i retain all my hair and regrow hair in my temple area...i will never complain about my body again!

----------


## Jcm800

> exactly...i'm very excited to take it actually...if it works and if i retain all my hair and regrow hair in my temple area...i will never complain about my body again!


 If it has that effect I'll run down the road naked shouting out how happy I am lol

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> If it has that effect I'll run down the road naked shouting out how happy I am lol


 And he said that as long as you keep using it, it doesn't lose its effect. If that can hold me until Aderans or Trichoscience or Histogen are ready, I'll be happy. By the time they come out (in 2014 or 2015) I'll already be a lawyer, so money won't be a question.

----------


## BoSox

> And he said that as long as you keep using it, it doesn't lose its effect. If that can hold me until Aderans or Trichoscience or Histogen are ready, I'll be happy. By the time they come out (in 2014 or 2015) I'll already be a lawyer, so money won't be a question.


 Hi Dutch, my bestest friend (:


lol, I'll be a Respiratory Therapist myself, obviously I won't be making as much money as you  :Wink:  .. but I should afford any form of treatment.

But from what I've heard, they have toned down the claims on their product.. so I'm not sure if I'm going to buy some just yet.. and how long will it take for them to post actually photos? Or have they yet?

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Hi Dutch, my bestest friend (:
> 
> 
> lol, I'll be a Respiratory Therapist myself, obviously I won't be making as much money as you  .. but I should afford any form of treatment.
> 
> But from what I've heard, they have toned down the claims on their product.. so I'm not sure if I'm going to buy some just yet.. and how long will it take for them to post actually photos? Or have they yet?


 What do you mean by toned down? When you go on their site you see an example of the bottle of the actual product, no? And as fixed by 35 said, European regulations are quite strict.

Oh all I meant by that is that we, young people suffering from this, will have jobs in a few years and will be able to afford all of these things.

----------


## BoSox

I would sell my house and car for a full head of hair.


Money will not be an issue (:

..ok, I guess it won't hurt to purchase this product.. at worse it will help maintain what I have if there is no regrowth. Just wish it wasn't so effin expensive.. oh wait, money isn't an issue.

bring on trx2 (:

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> I would sell my house and car for a full head of hair.
> 
> 
> Money will not be an issue (:
> 
> ..ok, I guess it won't hurt to purchase this product.. at worse it will help maintain what I have if there is no regrowth. Just wish it wasn't so effin expensive.. oh wait, money isn't an issue.
> 
> bring on trx2 (:


 149 Eur every 3 months isn't that bad...maybe I can get the Dutch government to pay for my finasteride  :Smile: .

----------


## Jcm800

How many of you guy's out there have started the course? What are the directions for taking the treatment?

----------


## ThinFast

Alright, just ordered my 3 month supply.  I had to go through paypal to do it.  Rationally speaking, my concern was that nothing would show up.  Since you guys are already receiving product, I couldn't build an argument against ordering it anymore than I can buying anymore avodart which is not helping me at all.  As expensive as this stuff is, it's still cheaper than the ineffective avodart I've been using.  I'll try to document my results with trx2 the best I can, but I do not keep my hopes up high.  I have tried every product that seems to work on everyone else, and it doesn't help me at all.  If this product works, I'll start believing in God again... kidding, but you get the magnitude of what an accomplishment it would be.

Bosox, I've seen your pics and I'd eat shit to have hair like yours.  I'm assuming you're a New England guy, so to quote the ever eloquent Antonio Cromartie, "You're an asshole".   :Smile:

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Received my 3 month supply today 
> Might I say customer services have been good in my experience... when I made my order on 11/12/10 I forgot to add the 10% discount code at the checkout. 
> After emailing customer services "Luiza" refunded the 10% back to my Paypal account within a few days - bonus!
> Found the free ebook useful too. Although it is stuff I was mostly aware of it's prompted me to pay more attention to my diet and take a vitamin supplement.
> So for the past 4 weeks I've been eating packets of walnuts, taking omega 3, a multi-vitamin and getting more exercise - lol.
> Seems obvious, but it's definitely improved the condition of my hair before starting TRX2!


 Where do people buy OMEGA 3??? Can you get it at wallgreen's?

----------


## CVAZBAR

> And he said that as long as you keep using it, it doesn't lose its effect. If that can hold me until Aderans or Trichoscience or Histogen are ready, I'll be happy. By the time they come out (in 2014 or 2015) I'll already be a lawyer, so money won't be a question.


 Never heard of Trichoscience dawg. What is it and when will it be available??

----------


## CVAZBAR

> And he said that as long as you keep using it, it doesn't lose its effect. If that can hold me until Aderans or Trichoscience or Histogen are ready, I'll be happy. By the time they come out (in 2014 or 2015) I'll already be a lawyer, so money won't be a question.


 You will be a Lawyer by that time?? **** yeah, that way we can sue all the mother****ers for lying to us, starting with TRX2 haha

----------


## ThinFast

CVAZBAR, you can buy Omega 3's at drug stores, grocery stores, GNC, wal mart, all kinds of places carry them.  There are a lot of different brands out there, I'd just do some research as to which are supposed to be good.  I also researched what the Omega 3's are and which are the best for us to have in our nutrition.  

Trichoscience has a link on this site in the Hair Loss Treatments subforum, you can read up on it there.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> CVAZBAR, you can buy Omega 3's at drug stores, grocery stores, GNC, wal mart, all kinds of places carry them.  There are a lot of different brands out there, I'd just do some research as to which are supposed to be good.  I also researched what the Omega 3's are and which are the best for us to have in our nutrition.  
> 
> Trichoscience has a link on this site in the Hair Loss Treatments subforum, you can read up on it there.


 So did you buy the Omega 3 and which one you recommend?

----------


## Thinning@30

> Spencer was saying that new products will be lunched this year, but had nothing positive to say about them. He did warn people to be cautious and to be sure that the product was either FDA approved or recommended by The American Hair Loss Association. He also said that people who purchase these new products should see verifiable clinical data and not simply data presented about the substances used in the products. He did not refer specifically to Trx2 however.


 I'm pretty sure Spencer was alluding to TRX2 when he said this.  He probably just didn't want to name them for legal reasons.  Remember: TRX2's website talks about all the ingredients in the pills and how they _may_ help regrow hair, but shows no clinical data indicating the product actually regrows hair on people who use it.  There are no clinical trials showing TRX2's effectiveness, and it is not endorsed by the American Hair Loss Association.  TRX2 is an unproven product, and the whole "stealth mode" thing sounds like a convenient excuse.  Let's not give Whitfield the benefit of every doubt.  If he really is onto something he should be trying to prove it with data and evidence.

----------


## reset

Hey look, I found a journal! Actually found this posted on another hair loss site. 
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...21686/abstract

This could all be one big elaborate scam----speculation

This could be the cure for hair loss---speculation

This could be a crappy/decent/effective treatment---speculation

The reason Thomas Whitfield is in stealth mode is....speculation.

I have no idea if these pills are going to work or not. But when I come across a Journal like the one posted above, I can`t help but give Thomas Whitfield the benefit of the doubt.
Time will tell.

Update: stage 3 of 5 on the DHL tracker

----------


## Dutch_Dude

let's not forget that european regulations are very strict. he gives the impression on the site that this product is the real deal. i think most people uphold him to that as well.

i think the reason why it's in stealth mode is that they still didn't receive their patent. they are going to publish everything in the 3rd quarter of 2011 they said...also, if i may quote the FAQ part: "our trial results have been outstanding".

CVAZBAR: trichoscience is a bit similar to aderans. i think it's a UK based research company. and yes, if all goes as planed i will be a lawyer by 2013. and then we can sue the bastards, if necessary  :Wink:

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> So did you buy the Omega 3 and which one you recommend?


 eat fish 3 times a week and you're fine.

----------


## Jcm800

To say their trial results have been "outstanding" in their FAQs is a big damn statement for them to make!! It's exciting for sure, and I agree that they could be keeping quiet due to pending patents-so that tends to make sense. It's this postassium ion delivery stuff that is intriguing, apart from that, far as I can see it's all just regular aminos and vits. 
But they say they've optimized everything, so who knows, hopefully you guys on it will see some changes over the next few weeks. Fingers crossed  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> Just sent this email to Mr. Whitfield:
> 
> Tom,
> 
> I am a 21 year old who has experienced accelerated hair loss for the last few years.  I've been on Propecia and Rogaine for over a year with seemingly little or no results ( I understand that if I took neither my situation would be much worse).
> 
> My question is this: what additional information can you supply, without violating your "stealh mode" modus operendi, that will convince me to make such a large investment.  Simply listing "the cessation of hair loss," "the regrowth of hair follicles," and "visibly stronger & thicker hair shafts," is asking for a lot of faith on the part of your prospective clients given the history of fraud in the hairloss industry.  Furthermore, your claims sound too good to be true.  How is TRX2 that different from a vitamin?  Couldn't I simply take a combination of the active ingredients you've listed, such as BCAA, to achieve the same result?  What is different about the way the BCAA and other supplements are absorbed in YOUR compound versus the BCAA I can buy over the counter?  Quite frankly, I'm concerned that you've done some prudent research and put together a compound that should, in theory, combat hair loss.  How can you know if theory translates into actuality unless you've conducted clinical trials?  Compounding this worry is your need for funding.  You've said yourself that you've more or less spurned traditional VC funding.  I honestly and wholeheartedly believe that you've stumbled upon a breakthrough in hair loss treatment, that you're well qualified in your field, and that you're working diligently to synthesize a medicine based upon your research.  I'm just not convinced that TRX2 is it, and I'm concerned that you're rushing out a theoretical vitamin to supplement funding for further research.  Nobel as your intentions are, I'm just not capable of bearing the financial burden of the TRX2 treatment unless it will make a significant impact.
> 
> Secondly, how long does one need to take TRX2 before its effects are noticed?  I vaguely remember reading this information somewhere, but cannot remember where, and cannot find any mention of it on your website.
> ...


 Hi, did you get a reply to this?

----------


## Jcm800

> I already told them to check again, and i told them that on the website everything is in order. this happened this morning by the way. why does it take them so long to reply to a message? :S


 Did you manage to resolve this yet Dutch Dude?

----------


## Jcm800

Did/Is anyone seeing a row of 5 white boxes that have broken icon's when they've gone to order on the billing page? It says 'includes' and then a row of five broken boxes. I'd like to know what it actually says in those boxes before i order?!?

Also, if we go on the three month plan, is there an option to discontinue it if we deem it necessary? As i understand it, they will keep automatically sending every three months otherwise?

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

Lol all this waiting is driving me insane  :Mad:   :Big Grin:

----------


## BoSox

> Bosox, I've seen your pics and I'd eat shit to have hair like yours.  I'm assuming you're a New England guy, so to quote the ever eloquent Antonio Cromartie, "You're an asshole".


 
Hahah.. well thank you. 


This "asshole" just ordered his 3month supply.. chea.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Hahah.. well thank you. 
> 
> 
> This "asshole" just ordered his 3month supply.. chea.


 i hope all of these medicines will keep us going until aderans comes out, hopefully in 2014-2015....or histogen.

----------


## Jcm800

> Did you manage to resolve this yet Dutch Dude?


 I take it you did then  :Wink:

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> I take it you did then


 oh yeah, it was a spelling mistake :P. i still don't understand why they are being so difficult.

----------


## Jcm800

No idea, I given up hope of receiving answers to my mails lol

----------


## zxc

i dont get why people keep throwing their money at 'solutions' with no photographic evidence.

if we restrained from buying then Whitfield would be forced to come out further, provide photos and explain how this stuff works.

you're all making this guy very rich for nothing claims !

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> i get why people keep throwing their money at 'solutions' with no photographic evidence.
> 
> if we restrained from buying then Whitfield would be forced to come out further, provide photos and explain how this stuff works.
> 
> you're all making this guy very rich for nothing claims !


 i disagree. i really think he's on to something. he's been making very serious claims on his website, and if his product turns out to be a scam, he could find himself in a lot of lawsuits.

also, they can't put photos on if their product hasn't been patented yet. that's more of a legal matter.

----------


## zxc

anyone can make claims on a website, form the other posters it seems as thought hes toned down the language significantly on the actual packaging, thus defending himself from lawsuits whatever.

i hope it works but i certianly wont be wasting my money until some of you guys show some pics of improvement.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> anyone can make claims on a website, form the other posters it seems as thought hes toned down the language significantly on the actual packaging, thus defending himself from lawsuits whatever.
> 
> i hope it works but i certianly wont be wasting my money until some of you guys show some pics of improvement.


 toning down the language on the packaging will not protect him from lawsuits.

----------


## Jcm800

But realistically who's going to challenge him by law? Most will try it for a few months and if no results mail him some abuse and leave it. By then he's got his money. 
But then again, his name and face would be associated forever more with a scam, so I'm hoping he is genuinely aiming to help and believes in his product.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Photos anyone?

----------


## Jcm800

> Photos anyone?


 Photos lol?! Best we can hope for after a few days of release are reports of indigestion?

----------


## Winston

> toning down the language on the packaging will not protect him from lawsuits.


 It’s extremely naive to think that this product will be effective in the first place and just as naive to think that this company if concerned about being sued.  Hair loss scams have been around since the beginning of time and just about every product sold today is bogus. If this product proves to be ineffective this company will simply collect their money and perhaps change the name of their product, or add “new and improved, more effective” and you guys will be ordering some more. I’m not saying that this product is a scam, even though I have my concerns, but I am saying that unless there are people out there that can prove damages, like being harmed by the product it is very unlikely that any attorney will take on a case to sue this company because some individuals feel ripped off. Just look at companies like Provillus.

If TRX2 works as they claim there would be much more hoopla about it. Anyone can send out a press release and get an article written about a new product. That’s what PR is for, it means nothing.

----------


## Jcm800

Yep i think that's about right. I mentioned before that only The Telegraph paper has done an article about Whitfield, no one else has in the UK. I Google Trx2 for new's, hardly anything comes up. They've hardly got anyone on Facebook/Twitter, and the guy is an Entrepreneur, can't help feeling he's released a bunch of Vitamins, i dearly hope i'm wrong tho.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Yep i think that's about right. I mentioned before that only The Telegraph paper has done an article about Whitfield, no one else has in the UK. I Google Trx2 for new's, hardly anything comes up. They've hardly got anyone on Facebook/Twitter, and the guy is an Entrepreneur, can't help feeling he's released a bunch of Vitamins, i dearly hope i'm wrong tho.


 i really do think that there are a few people who will take him to court. there is always that stubborn client. also, that hairmax laser comb had a lot of commotion even though it was (and still is) a big scam.

maybe i'm too optimistic, but i really believe that oxford biolabs are up to something...i would make a screen shot of all the claims they make on their website just in case. if all of us who are trying this can prove otherwise, then we have material against him.

----------


## seraphix

I looked at it initially and thought it looked credible as it came from Telegraph. However upon careful consideration, scam alarm bells begin to ring:
First of all, no side effects - how can we tell there are no clinical studies.
No indication of effectiveness - how much regrowth can we expect?
Natural doesn't mean safe
Just a few testimonials like the usual hair-loss scam products (procerin, nissim, etc.)

The best part that made me laugh - their money back guarantee.

"Your order is backed by one of the strongest guarantees in our industry. Return unused product within 60 days and we'll refund the purchase price. Period."

What guarantee is that? unused product..... So if you buy it, use it and it doesn't work, you will NOT get your money back. Expensive scam please everyone steer clear of it.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> I looked at it initially and thought it looked credible as it came from Telegraph. However upon careful consideration, scam alarm bells begin to ring:
> First of all, no side effects - how can we tell there are no clinical studies.
> No indication of effectiveness - how much regrowth can we expect?
> Natural doesn't mean safe
> Just a few testimonials like the usual hair-loss scam products (procerin, nissim, etc.)
> 
> The best part that made me laugh - their money back guarantee.
> 
> "Your order is backed by one of the strongest guarantees in our industry. Return unused product within 60 days and we'll refund the purchase price. Period."
> ...


 read the FAQ part.

----------


## Jcm800

In fairness to them, it says return 'unsed' product, so if you've used one bottle and have two sealed, they will refund the two un-opened bottles?

That seem's as good as one could hope for, it is a 'food' item afterall?

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> In fairness to them, it says return 'unsed' product, so if you've used one bottle and have two sealed, they will refund the two un-opened bottles?
> 
> That seem's as good as one could hope for, it is a 'food' item afterall?


 yes. you can't possibly get results from only 1 bottle. you have to wait at least 3 months...

----------


## KeepTheHair

Right guys. Stay pessimistic for sure. I am still very doubtful.

But I still think the probability of this working is greater than another random scam because he actually does know what he is talking about. 


Still though, most likely ineffective vitamins. But I do believe there might be something.

----------


## Jcm800

It'd actually be nice if Whitfield popped up on here and enlightened us, the people paying him. It'd be a nice touch, and give us some faith in his product. I've got money to send to him, but not yet - and it'd be nice if they sent replies to mails, i've been waiting a week, i know they're busy, but they'd find time to mail if my cheque bounced..

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> It'd actually be nice if Whitfield popped up on here and enlightened us, the people paying him. It'd be a nice touch, and give us some faith in his product. I've got money to send to him, but not yet - and it'd be nice if they sent replies to mails, i've been waiting a week, i know they're busy, but they'd find time to mail if my cheque bounced..


 you think whitfield knows this forum exists?

well, i think any company would do the same...if there is a mistake in their fiscus they could have a lot of problems.

on the other hand i do think it's very generous that they are offering this before they finished all the trials. aderans isn't doing it, histogen isn't either...

----------


## Jcm800

> you think whitfield knows this forum exists?
> 
> well, i think any company would do the same...if there is a mistake in their fiscus they could have a lot of problems.
> 
> on the other hand i do think it's very generous that they are offering this before they finished all the trials. aderans isn't doing it, histogen isn't either...


 C'mon, they know about forum's, know the vibe, even if not on this one. If he appeared it'd spread like wildfire. And as for releasing before the trials are completed - we could BE the trial!

----------


## Gubter_87

Dutch_dude; Come on now.... Histogen and Aderans do not use "natural products" and therefore have to go through trials before they can legally offer it to people.

Whitfield is not being generous by offering this to the public now - he is offering it because he wants to make money and because he can. Simple as that...

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> C'mon, they know about forum's, know the vibe, even if not on this one. If he appeared it'd spread like wildfire. And as for releasing before the trials are completed - we could BE the trial!


 yeah i don't know. you have a point as well. you could look at it any way you want really...truth is that we are all looking for something to keep us going until aderans or something like that comes out. this MAY be one of those oppurtunities.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Dutch_dude; Come on now.... Histogen and Aderans do not use "natural products" and therefore have to go through trials before they can legally offer it to people.
> 
> Whitfield is not being generous by offering this to the public now - he is offering it because he wants to make money and because he can. Simple as that...


 you are right, but i was just using it as an example. maybe it's a good product, we don't know yet. if we see the testimonials and everything they say on their FAQ page...then it can't look that bad.

----------


## Jcm800

..and those 'testimonials', some of the 'users' have already been using it for eight month's odd. That means he knocked the product out very fast for them to have been giving it out for his 'trials' months ago?! He must be some kinda Bio whizz kid indeed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> ..and those 'testimonials', some of the 'users' have already been using it for eight month's odd. That means he knocked the product out very fast for them to have been giving it out for his 'trials' months ago?! He must be some kinda Bio whizz kid indeed


 it seems logical that if a pill works for someone, and you need to keep using it in order to maintain results, that that someone would be able to keep using it?

----------


## Jcm800

> it seems logical that if a pill works for someone, and you need to keep using it in order to maintain results, that that someone would be able to keep using it?


 Agreed, but that's not the point i was making. I meant he produced the product nearly a year ago, and gave it to user's to try. The company hadnt even been set up long at that point?

----------


## Jcm800

There's a sayin "Bullshit Baffles Brains" And he's doing that quite well  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

And the only pic i've ever seen of him is head back laughing his arse off with a full head of hair, doesnt inspire me to believe in him lol

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> There's a sayin "Bullshit Baffles Brains" And he's doing that quite well


 i agree, it seems suspicious. but it could be that they are setting up now because now business is about to start, or has already started...

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> And the only pic i've ever seen of him is head back laughing his arse off with a full head of hair, doesnt inspire me to believe in him lol


 he uses it himself!

----------


## Jcm800

> he uses it himself!


 Alledgedly

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Alledgedly


 i guess all of this is too new to prove...it still didn't stop some of us from buying these pills...there has to be something that is true about what he is saying.

----------


## Jcm800

> i guess all of this is too new to prove...it still didn't stop some of us from buying these pills...there has to be something that is true about what he is saying.


 Hopefully, i've read some literature connected to him regarding this Potassium ion channel malarky, and he seems to talk it well. Means nothing to us, plus he's German, hate to bring up the war, but the German's had brillaint mind's when developing/engineering thing's

----------


## Jcm800

Who know's? In six months time, some/most of you guy's taking it could be sporting new hair cut's, i really hope thats the case, would be fantastic

----------


## Dutch_Dude

isn't that a bit racist? i mean, we were also occupied, but still. his father is english by the way  :Wink: .

maybe it's an improved version of rogaine, only oral...

----------


## Jcm800

Didn't mean to offend. Just saying they had intelligent scientist's. Didnt see it as rascist, apols
 nonetheless

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Didn't mean to offend. Just saying they had intelligent scientist's. Didnt see it as rascist, apols
>  nonetheless


 i understand. i was also joking :P. but i don't think it has to do with him being german, it has to do with him being a very brilliant student in the past and maybe him being on to something...

----------


## Jcm800

> i understand. i was also joking :P. but i don't think it has to do with him being german, it has to do with him being a very brilliant student in the past and maybe him being on to something...


 For sure, he's bright it would seem, just hope he isnt using it to fleece unfortunate men of hard earned money. His office is five mins away from me, i'm tempted to go there lol

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> For sure, he's bright it would seem, just hope he isnt using it to fleece unfortunate men of hard earned money. His office is five mins away from me, i'm tempted to go there lol


 why not? day trip  :Wink:  you have the luxury of living in england!

----------


## Jcm800

> why not? day trip  you have the luxury of living in england!


 Curious to see the set-up, it's a nice business park they're on, so hopefully that's a good sign. I'd be very very sceptical if he ran it from his garage  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Curious to see the set-up, it's a nice business park they're on, so hopefully that's a good sign. I'd be very very sceptical if he ran it from his garage


 the best ideas were invented in a garage :P. like msn-messenger for instance  :Wink: .

----------


## Jcm800

> the best ideas were invented in a garage :P. like msn-messenger for instance .


 Haha fair enough, but if he was sat their with test tubes bubbling away,in his garage it wouldnt inspire confidence at all for me somehow

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Haha fair enough, but if he was sat their with test tubes bubbling away,in his garage it wouldnt inspire confidence at all for me somehow


 oxford biolabs aren't a joke...i think...i hope...

----------


## Jcm800

> oxford biolabs aren't a joke...i think...i hope...


 The rent on that place must be sky high, we can look at this from all angles, and we do - it's good to pick the pro's and con's, who know's, we can only speculate - i'd like to know if any one taking it has got an upset stomach or anything yet?

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> The rent on that place must be sky high, we can look at this from all angles, and we do - it's good to pick the pro's and con's, who know's, we can only speculate - i'd like to know if any one taking it has got an upset stomach or anything yet?


 mine didn't arrive yet  :Frown:

----------


## Jcm800

> mine didn't arrive yet


 Guess it will anyday..

----------


## Jcm800

Our mission is to tackle Androgenetic Alopecia (AGA) through high-performance, cutting-edge science that delivers noticeable, honest results

So he claim's to be honest, we'll see  :Smile:

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Our mission is to tackle Androgenetic Alopecia (AGA) through high-performance, cutting-edge science that delivers noticeable, honest results
> 
> So he claim's to be honest, we'll see


 i hope he's honest. i noticed that luiza for example e-mails people after "hours", so like after 18u and even 19u in the evening...

----------


## Jcm800

> i hope he's honest. i noticed that luiza for example e-mails people after "hours", so like after 18u and even 19u in the evening...


 After hour's? Bizarre

----------


## Jcm800

Your credit card (or paypal account) will be charged every 75 days on a quarterly, recurring basis. There is no minimum time commitment. To cancel or suspend shipments, simply contact Customer Service via customerservice@trx2.com. Please keep your credit card and/or paypal account information current. If your information changes, including card expirations, please contact Customer Service to submit the updated information.

Not sure i like having to contact them to cancel further orders either. It should be up to us to order every three months at our on disgression? Given their customer service (so far in my exp) would they even cancel the re-ocurring order anyway if we wanted to cancel?!

----------


## Winston

If you have to start making accuses as to why the company doesnt get back to you, or why they write emails in the middle of the night or whatever this is not a good sign.  Auto reorder is also not a good sign and typical of the bogus products being sold on the internet. Dont mean to be a downer, but so far things dont look good. I hope I am wrong!

----------


## Jcm800

Hmm he aint getting my money yet, i'm sitting tight, maybe i'll go for Fin, not sure, but this set up seems dodgy to me. Looking forward hopefully to hearing of good result's tho, finger's crossed

----------


## reset

I`ve been trying to find a connection with Oxford University aside from Thomas Whitfield being an alumnus of Oxford. The wording for the patents on the link posted below seems too general. Any thoughts?

Update: still on stage 3 of 5 on the DHL tracker. Over two days on stage 3 :Confused: 

http://www.bioregio-regensburg.de/in...id=1210&fid=80

----------


## Jcm800

> I`ve been trying to find a connection with Oxford University aside from Thomas Whitfield being an alumnus of Oxford. The wording for the patents on the link posted below seems too general. Any thoughts?
> 
> Update: still on stage 3 of 5 on the DHL tracker. Over two days on stage 3
> 
> http://www.bioregio-regensburg.de/in...id=1210&fid=80


 God knows, looks like youve found an Oxford phone number there tho, haven't seen that before personally. So a potential point of contact other than mail.

----------


## CVAZBAR

Buried deep in the small print of TRX2's "full 60-day money-back guarantee"

is the below terms. Please DO NOT give this swarmy company your money. It follows the business model of getting whatever short gains in can swindle by marketing techniques that fool the buyer into thinking a legitimate company, institution, person, or science supports it!

Please do not respond saying that this dishonest practice does not mean the product doesn't work. Please!


Details of TRX2's Return Policy

Please note: For our physical products we can only refund you for unused packs! Packs that have been opened and used are excluded from our refund policy.

Hilarious!!! 


GOT THIS FROM ANOTHER FORUM. NOT SURE IF THIS IS LEGIT BUT SOMEONE POSTED THIS ON "HAIR LOSS HELP FORUM".

----------


## KeepTheHair

^ -_- so what?


read the thread.

----------


## Jcm800

> ^ -_- so what?
> 
> 
> read the thread.


 Exactly, this has already been discussed. 

Just watching the clock now and awaiting user reports, the jury is out, hope he lives up to his claims, or I'll be wishing a mighty Karmic attack on him daily.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Exactly, this has already been discussed. 
> 
> Just watching the clock now and awaiting user reports, the jury is out, hope he lives up to his claims, or I'll be wishing a mighty Karmic attack on him daily.


 i still didn't get mine...

----------


## gutted

i recieved mine last week. although i have been on each of the trx2 ingedients indvidually for the past 3 months and i have to say that my hair loss has drastically reduced. im still waiting for regrowth though but i can see tiny hairs all over my scalp, my hair is about 4 inches long and i can see 1 inch hairs growing everywhere, but no hair in the temple region as of yet.

----------


## Jcm800

> i recieved mine last week. although i have been on each of the trx2 ingedients indvidually for the past 3 months and i have to say that my hair loss has drastically reduced. im still waiting for regrowth though but i can see tiny hairs all over my scalp, my hair is about 4 inches long and i can see 1 inch hairs growing everywhere, but no hair in the temple region as of yet.


 Wow that's a good sign. Are you on fin or anything else too?
What exactly have you been taking individually for thenlast three months please?

----------


## gutted

> Wow that's a good sign. Are you on fin or anything else too?
> What exactly have you been taking individually for thenlast three months please?


 ive been on

saw palmetto 320mg 1pill x day
provillus 1pill x a day ( stopped this after 60 days, i know its considered a scam but when i first took this i regrew one thick terminal hair way below my hairline, which was DEFINETELEY grown due to taking provillus but now nothing has grown from taking it)
inneov hommme product 2pills x a day

trx2 ingredients - 
potassium 1 x a day 100mg
l cartinine - 500 mg 1 x a day
nicain - 500 mg the flush kind
bcaa - 1500mg 1 x a day

after starting these my hair loss reduced drastically i was losing loads of hair everyday while running my hands through my hair as well as after shampooing, now i merley lose 10-20 hairs, i can see areas where my hair has become diffuse, starting to fill in.

i also introdcued grape seed extract on 29th november 2010 to try and see if i can boost regrowth after reading of an experince on another hair loss forum i take 100mg pill 5x a day.

but wholeheartedly my hair loss is under control, and hopefully another 3 or 4 months on this i would like to see some regowth in the hairline.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> ive been on
> 
> saw palmetto 320mg 1pill x day
> provillus 1pill x a day ( stopped this after 60 days, i know its considered a scam but when i first took this i regrew one thick terminal hair way below my hairline, which was DEFINETELEY grown due to taking provillus but now nothing has grown from taking it)
> inneov hommme product 2pills x a day
> 
> trx2 ingredients - 
> potassium 1 x a day 100mg
> l cartinine - 500 mg 1 x a day
> ...


 well, assuming you are telling us the truth, finasteride, saw palmetto, nizaoral and TRX2 should do the trick  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

> well, assuming you are telling us the truth, finasteride, saw palmetto, nizaoral and TRX2 should do the trick


 And assuming Whitfield is  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gutted

> And assuming Whitfield is


 i hope he is, i think these ingredients synthesise another key molecule that the body normally produces by itself, however to use tht molecule by itself in pill form would require fda trials etc? 
we wont know what this ingredient combo actually doee until his patents are published septmeber of this year.

and i was speaking with trx2 a couple of months back and they did state that photos will be released after the trials on this treatment conclude, i think they said q3 of this year.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> i hope he is, i think these ingredients synthesise another key molecule that the body normally produces by itself, however to use tht molecule by itself in pill form would require fda trials etc? 
> we wont know what this ingredient combo actually doee until his patents are published septmeber of this year.
> 
> and i was speaking with trx2 a couple of months back and they did state that photos will be released after the trials on this treatment conclude, i think they said q3 of this year.


 i think the fda is only american...so he has nothing to do with the fda.

if you look at the FAQ section, some patients did notice side effects, but not many.

----------


## gutted

> i think the fda is only american...so he has nothing to do with the fda.
> 
> if you look at the FAQ section, some patients did notice side effects, but not many.


 i meant the uk/eu equivalent of the fda.

----------


## Jcm800

I think they state it's the way they've prepared the ingredients after exhaustive research that's one of the keys as to why they are claiming big things. I remain optimistic, still won't order any just yet, but if Gutted has had some results trying hit n miss with the ingredients, let's hope Whitfields scientific approach has really nailed a good formula.

----------


## gutted

> I think they state it's the way they've prepared the ingredients after exhaustive research that's one of the keys as to why they are claiming big things. I remain optimistic, still won't order any just yet, but if Gutted has had some results trying hit n miss with the ingredients, let's hope Whitfields scientific approach has really nailed a good formula.


 
do you think the amount of each specific ingredient in this formula is important?

----------


## Jcm800

> do you think the amount of each specific ingredient in this formula is important?


 It is if you read about it on the Trx2 site, he said it was a big task getting it right, words to the effect anyway

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> It is if you read about it on the Trx2 site, he said it was a big task getting it right, words to the effect anyway


 it's about the right proportions i think, right?

----------


## gutted

heres an article in the times about a product that prodtects stem cells from damage and degradation, i think this is referring to ONE of thomas whitfileds products. 

Stem cells and hair

Every hair on our head grows from a follicle and every follicle originates from a stem cell in our scalp. Scientists will next year unveil a new product that protects these stem cells against damage and degradation, acting as an insurance policy against future hair loss. Unfortunately, it won't treat existing hair loss. 

http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/l...cle5390279.ece


he even uses the phrase "damage and degradation" somehwere on his trx2 site

----------


## Jcm800

> it's about the right proportions i think, right?


 Well thats what I've read, who knows lol, I'm just wishful thinking Whitfield is on the case

----------


## Jcm800

> Well thats what I've read, who knows lol, I'm just wishful thinking Whitfield is on the case


 And the thing that seems to make Trx2 different to stand alone vits is his Ion Channel malarky, anyway if i hear reports of guys sprouting hairs I'll be content  :Wink:

----------


## gutted

> And the thing that seems to make Trx2 different to stand alone vits is his Ion Channel malarky, anyway if i hear reports of guys sprouting hairs I'll be content


 thats the thing...

17. What is the benefit of taking TRX2TM Molecular Hair Growth Supplement rather than buying the ingredients separately?

The benefit of taking TRX2TM Molecular Hair Growth Supplement singularly, as opposed to buying each ingredient separately, is based on several facts:
The precise amount and ratio of ingredients in our supplement are carefully chosen and engineered based on credible scientific studies. The ingredients in our capsule were specifically formulated to work in concert with one another and are manufactured in accordance with strict European quality controls. For the consumer, the convenience of taking all compounds at the optimum ratio in one capsule and *delivered via our proprietary potassium channel stimulating complex is crucially important.*

i asked them what is this- proprietary potassium channel stimulating complex? a drug etc?? i never got a response from them.

i thought this was the name given to the combination of ingredients rather than a new drug or whatever?

----------


## Jcm800

> thats the thing...
> 
> 17. What is the benefit of taking TRX2TM Molecular Hair Growth Supplement rather than buying the ingredients separately?
> 
> The benefit of taking TRX2TM Molecular Hair Growth Supplement singularly, as opposed to buying each ingredient separately, is based on several facts:
> The precise amount and ratio of ingredients in our supplement are carefully chosen and engineered based on credible scientific studies. The ingredients in our capsule were specifically formulated to work in concert with one another and are manufactured in accordance with strict European quality controls. For the consumer, the convenience of taking all compounds at the optimum ratio in one capsule and *delivered via our proprietary potassium channel stimulating complex is crucially important.*
> 
> i asked them what is this- proprietary potassium channel stimulating complex? a drug etc?? i never got a response from them
> 
> i thought this was the name given to the combination of ingredients rather than a new drug or whatever?


 
You didn't get a response? Now there's a surprise, i'm waiting two weeks for answers to my mails to them, they issue 'tickets' when you mail, looks pro, but the customer response sucks, yeah they're busy, but two weeks? Nah thats crap service in my book. Customer is alway's king i was led to believe years ago..

----------


## gutted

> You didn't get a response? Now there's a surprise, i'm waiting two weeks for answers to my mails to them, they issue 'tickets' when you mail, looks pro, but the customer response sucks, yeah they're busy, but two weeks? Nah thats crap service in my book. Customer is alway's king i was led to believe years ago..


 it wasnt always like this i used to get swift responses before they unvieled the product. so its understandbale but now it takes a few weeks for them to get back to me.

----------


## Jcm800

Still poor service, and also, their 'trials' and 'and patents pendin' surely they should have sorted these out before release? If i had more option's i'd steer well clear of Whitfield frankly, but like the rest of you i'd no doubt pour piss on my head if someone told me i'd spring a bushy head from it.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> ^ -_- so what?
> 
> 
> read the thread.


 I thought everyone wanted money back guaranteed but i guess you guys knew this already. I thought you would get it if you were not satisfied or it didn't work. Just wanted to inform people. Not a big deal.

----------


## Jcm800

> I thought everyone wanted money back guaranteed but i guess you guys knew this already. I thought you would get it if you were not satisfied or it didn't work. Just wanted to inform people. Not a big deal.


 Nah, it's a pretty common return policy i think, return un-used product and get a refund on that, seems fair enough to me - providing they honour it that is.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Nah, it's a pretty common return policy i think, return un-used product and get a refund on that, seems fair enough to me - providing they honour it that is.


 Yeah its fair. I was just trying to look out for everyone and for people that didn't know about this. I sure hope this shit works. I think that if this can stop the progress of hair loss, its a good enough reason to be very happy. WHY? Well you wont have to worry over going completely bald and you can always get some hairtransplants or better yet, it will give you time to wait for HM or Histogen. I think the first BIG step is getting something to STOP the progression, ya dig?

----------


## Jcm800

> Yeah its fair. I was just trying to look out for everyone and for people that didn't know about this. I sure hope this shit works. I think that if this can stop the progress of hair loss, its a good enough reason to be very happy. WHY? Well you wont have to worry over going completely bald and you can always get some hairtransplants or better yet, it will give you time to wait for HM or Histogen. I think the first BIG step is getting something to STOP the progression, ya dig?


 Yep i 'dig'. If it caused 'cessation of hairloss' alone i'd certainly dig, that'd be worthy of praise for those of us lucky enough to have some hair. Just hope it does the trick, then i'd happily sign up for it, ya dig? ;p

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

Poor customer service = sign of a shitty product

----------


## gutted

heres an article with trx2 being discussed

http://www.bnet.com/blog/drug-busine...-baldness/7047

----------


## ThinFast

> heres an article with trx2 being discussed
> 
> http://www.bnet.com/blog/drug-busine...-baldness/7047


 Yeah, someone posted this in another thread on here.  The guy who wrote the article seems to know less than we do about each of the products.  I don't believe he has any credibility at all just based off of his "information" on Histogen.

Update for me:  I ordered mine last Thursday the 13th, got the confirmation email and nothing since, what the hell!?!

----------


## AgainstThis

Guys, I am sick and tired of reading your uneducated, hate-mongering, Propecia-praising rants.

I have no financial stake here, I'm just another prettyboy who started losing hair and is pretty desperate to get it back. Desperate but not an idiot.

TRX2 has been stellar in their responses to me and my order arrived within exactly one week (I'm in the EU). Attached are picture links of both my starting condition (to be updated on the 3, 6, 9 and 12 month marks) and the contents of the package.

The quality is tops, excellent packaging and a letter that obviously states that this will exceed my expectations.

If it's bullshit, it's the biggest hair scam this side of Provillus.

Since there are no better alternatives and HM and Follica are years in the future, this is all we get. So stop whining. It never did anyone any good.

Goddamn teenagers.

TRX2 Unpacking : http://img688.imageshack.us/g/dsc01494o.jpg/

(The capsules have a pearly irridescent hue to them and actually smell like vanilla and milk biscuits, straight out of our greatest bald-o-phobic dreams :Big Grin: )

My problem, Day 0: http://img211.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc01470w.jpg

(The hair in the pictures is unwashed, real greasy and at it's worst, under bright bathroom lights. I took pictures like this so that if any improvement occurs, it will be ****ing irrefutable. If not, the joke's on me.)

----------


## gmonasco

> The quality is tops, excellent packaging and a letter that obviously states that this will exceed my expectations.


 And obviously no product that comes attractively packaged and is accompanied by  self-promoting documents could possibly be less than spectacularly effective.

----------


## gmonasco

> i really think he's on to something. he's been making very serious claims on his website, and if his product turns out to be a scam, he could find himself in a lot of lawsuits.


 I have yet to find any statements on the TRX2 web site about anything the product will actually do.  The site mentions what TRX2 is "designed" to do, and it describes "benefits reported by those who regularly take" it, but I don't see anything alone the lines of "If you use this product, you will experience the following results ..."

Heck, I could throw together a product by mixing up random substances from my kitchen pantry and sell it using the same verbiage.

----------


## AgainstThis

Heck yeah, there is no hope, let's all stuff our faces full of Propecia, Viagra and by the way, my uncle is this GREAT hair transplant surgeon, special rates for you clever forum members!

I mentioned the quality of the packaging because through the years I've taken pretty much EVERY major hair supplement SUPPOSED to have results (Including Inneov Homme, Sea Buckthorn Seed Oil, Beta Sis, Provillus, Eclipta Alba) and they all did jack shit. They also came in cheap plastic bottles and the Provillus capsules were falling apart at the seams.

So I ain't sayin' this is proof, but it's a step in the right direction.

Now go mope and chomp on some more Propecia because hey, all new stuff are cons and nothing works and we just have to sit tight and take it, right smart guy?

----------


## AgainstThis

Also, in order for any further arguments from TRX2 users/TRX2 doubters to have any merit, I want to see pictures and proof.

Otherwise you might as well be a little trained spam parrot by the name of Merck.

----------


## gmonasco

> Now go mope and chomp on some more Propecia because hey, all new stuff are cons and nothing works and we just have to sit tight and take it, right smart guy?


 See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_dilemma

----------


## AgainstThis

I forgot about lasers, didn't I, space-boy?

----------


## reset

@againstthis

Thanks for posting the pics. I was gonna post some pics when I got the package but you beat me to the punch :Frown: 

Anyways, at least now we have picture proof there is a product. Whether it works or not remains to be seen. 

update: still will waiting for the frikin package and the DHL site is temporarily inaccessible.  :Mad:

----------


## AgainstThis

Are you in the EU or outside? Also, this is a direct at home DHL delivery so if no one was home, maybe you should call the local office and inquire.

----------


## Jcm800

Hey 'AgainstThis' cheer's for taking the time to upload some pic's, get those milky sweets down your throat, and looking forward to some up-dates, good luck and fingers crossed.

----------


## hogy

So i have a question, and it's probably extremely stupid but i figure its worth asking. If Someone with greater knowledge of hair / hair loss can answer it that would be greatly appreciated.

My question is, if they claim that TRX2 can stop loss and promote 'the re-growth of miniaturized hair follicles including the frontal region and temple area', why wouldn't the product also promote the growth of thick terminal hairs??

----------


## reset

> Are you in the EU or outside? Also, this is a direct at home DHL delivery so if no one was home, maybe you should call the local office and inquire.


 I`m in Japan so that may be the reason it`s taking so long. The DHL site is back up and it says the package has cleared customs and is being processed at the local depot. Hopefully, the package will arrive tomorrow.

----------


## ThinFast

> So i have a question, and it's probably extremely stupid but i figure its worth asking. If Someone with greater knowledge of hair / hair loss can answer it that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> My question is, if they claim that TRX2 can stop loss and promote 'the re-growth of miniaturized hair follicles including the frontal region and temple area', why wouldn't the product also promote the growth of thick terminal hairs??


 Who says it doesn't?  I think what they're trying to say when speaking of limited benefits for those in NW1 and NW2 is that since you basically haven't lost a whole lot, don't expect to regain much.  Seems logical to me.

----------


## AgainstThis

To get it this soon in Japan, you are lucky indeed. You are truly at world's ****ing end, my friend.

Also hogy, this is essentially what they are saying with one caveat. It will not restore the long dead follicles of a NW5 and up. 

Bold promise? Sure.

Sometimes it pays off to gamble  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

If it restores even my crown I'd be happy, in fact if it restored two follicles I'd be amazed right now lol

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> So i have a question, and it's probably extremely stupid but i figure its worth asking. If Someone with greater knowledge of hair / hair loss can answer it that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> My question is, if they claim that TRX2 can stop loss and promote 'the re-growth of miniaturized hair follicles including the frontal region and temple area', why wouldn't the product also promote the growth of thick terminal hairs??


 it will. but the product is designed to promote hairgrowth in patients who are not at a very advanced stage of hairloss. has to do with the fact that the more you wait, the less chance you have to SAVE follicles...

if you take propecia for example, it will restore most of the hairs you lost the past 5 years i think, but not everything. trx2 attempts to do something similar, but even at the frontal regions, because it works in a different mechanism than propecia...

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> If it restores even my crown I'd be happy, in fact if it restored two follicles I'd be amazed right now lol


 frontal region is cosmetically much more important than the crown. you could always cover the crown with toppik.

----------


## Gryffindor

Can someone who's gotten their shipment in list the precise amounts of each ingredient listed on the bottle?  Until I hear otherwise, or until Whitfield releases peer reviewed clinical data, I am going to assume he is just another scumbag trying to sell us a vitamin, albeit one that has a marginally beneficial impact upon the overall health of your hair, for about 10X the cost of buying each ingredient alone.  The crux of his "treatment" seems to revolve around the "proprietary potassium stipulating complex," but the problem is, no one knows what the **** this is.  It doesn't help his cause that in the "science" section of his website, he explains ambiguous, over-our-head, pseudo scientific terms with other ambiguous, over-our-head, pseudo scientific terms.

Anyhow, if the the amounts of the ingredients are listed, someone please share them with the community so all of us can head to our local GNC and pay a fraction of the price to stimulate our potassium channels.

----------


## ThinFast

What's the point in buying any supplements from anywhere if you don't think it will work and is just all B.S.?

----------


## Dutch_Dude

let's just hope whitfield knows what he's doing/selling. i still didn't get mine yet. luiza keeps saying there is a problem with my order :S

----------


## Jcm800

> frontal region is cosmetically much more important than the crown. you could always cover the crown with toppik.


 True, at current stage i'm lucky, crown is only starting to show, and still have a fair amount everywhere else. I'd embark on Fin, but i'm concerned a shed would kick in and expose me even more  :Frown:  so am in two minds at present.

----------


## Jcm800

> Can someone who's gotten their shipment in list the precise amounts of each ingredient listed on the bottle?  Until I hear otherwise, or until Whitfield releases peer reviewed clinical data, I am going to assume he is just another scumbag trying to sell us a vitamin, albeit one that has a marginally beneficial impact upon the overall health of your hair, for about 10X the cost of buying each ingredient alone.  The crux of his "treatment" seems to revolve around the "proprietary potassium stipulating complex," but the problem is, no one knows what the **** this is.  It doesn't help his cause that in the "science" section of his website, he explains ambiguous, over-our-head, pseudo scientific terms with other ambiguous, over-our-head, pseudo scientific terms.
> 
> Anyhow, if the the amounts of the ingredients are listed, someone please share them with the community so all of us can head to our local GNC and pay a fraction of the price to stimulate our potassium channels.


 Well said, i totally agree. Did he reply to your mail? No? Didnt think so...he hasnt to mine either.

----------


## Gryffindor

I think it probably does support healthy hair growth, just not to the extent that Whitfield is claiming.  I DO want to add these supplements to my regiment, just not at the price he is asking.  Why should we pay a premium for this supplement (lets be clear, this is not a treatment or a cure) when we can achieve the same results on our own for much less.  The only argument I see thus far for buying Trx2 is the convenience of not having to ingest bunches of pills every day.  Beyond that, there is absolutely no evidence whatsoever (at least that I can find) that demonstrates why or how Trx2 is superior to taking each of the active ingredients alone.  Could it be the proprietary potassium stimulating delivery system?  Who knows?  I don't know what the **** that is, or if it's unique to Trx2.  Perhaps each of the active ingredients alone, or perhaps in unison, utilize the same delivery system naturally.  The fact that Whitfield uses such ridiculously complex scientific terminology--which may be made up for all I know--screams at me; it tells me he is trying to cover up the fact that he is merely selling a convenient combination of vitamin supplements that have been shown to support healthy hair growth.  This doesn't mean I don't want to take those supplements, just not for the hundreds of dollars a month that he is charging.

----------


## Gryffindor

Nah, he didn't reply to my first email yet.  I really want to give him the benefit of the doubt, but when it comes to the hairloss industry, I just have to assume the worst in people until proven wrong.

----------


## Jcm800

> What's the point in buying any supplements from anywhere if you don't think it will work and is just all B.S.?


 Because we can try them at a fraction of the cost?

----------


## Jcm800

> Nah, he didn't reply to my first email yet.  I really want to give him the benefit of the doubt, but when it comes to the hairloss industry, I just have to assume the worst in people until proven wrong.


 It was a very well composed mail you sent to him, deserved a reply - i have a similar outlook to you on this, dying to see some positive result's, but fear we won't get them..

----------


## KeepTheHair

> True, at current stage i'm lucky, crown is only starting to show, and still have a fair amount everywhere else. I'd embark on Fin, but i'm concerned a shed would kick in and expose me even more  so am in two minds at present.


 terrrrrible logic

You WILL lose hair off fin.

You have a sliiight chance of TEMPORARILY losing hair on finasteride and then def growing it back and maybe more?


NOT a tough choice. Sheds last a few months at the worst. Hair lost off fin lasts forever.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> True, at current stage i'm lucky, crown is only starting to show, and still have a fair amount everywhere else. I'd embark on Fin, but i'm concerned a shed would kick in and expose me even more  so am in two minds at present.


 without fin you have no prospects of regrowing hair, and the rest of your hair WILL fall out. with fin, you get a shed that's almost invisable with prospects of getting a significant amount back. the choice is yours.

----------


## Zoidberg

> Can someone who's gotten their shipment in list the precise amounts of each ingredient listed on the bottle?


 Taken exactly from the bottle.......

----------


## KeepTheHair

I shed a shitload like twice now. IT really doesn't make you look that much diff. No one notices but YOU.

Stop wasting time/hair

----------


## Jcm800

And i dont realise that?! I also run the risk of man boobs, depression, and the other shit possibly, i'm in two minds as i'm a father to a child and cant afford to **** myself over hair, so to me i have to weigh up the pros n cons, not terrible logic at all.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> I shed a shitload like twice now. IT really doesn't make you look that much diff. No one notices but YOU.
> 
> Stop wasting time/hair


 shed because of finasteride or trx2?

----------


## ThinFast

There's only 2 ways to go about this.

1. You understand the fact that Whitfield will not supply you with patent pending information for his proprietary potassium channel stimulating complex

or

2. He's full of shit and it doesn't do anything.

It's easy to say the 2nd since there's no pictures which the majority of people on this site would shoot down anyway (it happens in every thread regarding any type of treatment) and because everything in there is a natural supplement.  I personally don't expect much.  Nothing has worked for me and I could rightfully believe that Fin., Dut., and Minoxidil are as much B.S. as anyone could about TRX2.  Until it's tried out by members here and some results can be posted, there's no point in shooting this stuff down or promoting it.  I await my order and hope you other guys that ordered this stuff get yours soon also and then we can all see what happens.

----------


## Jcm800

Fair comment, he's not even supplying me with a courteous e-mail reply never mind whats in his product. Never mind - folks are trying this stuff now, the cat will be out of the bag soon enough.

----------


## AgainstThis

People have you never worked a job where it was NOT OK to recount your entire family history to the first John Dick who happened along?

To ask about the patent information at this point is tantamount to saying "Yo man, give it up to me, cause you know I'm a cool internet guy and everything."

It's wait and see and all the bitching in the world will not change that.

----------


## Jcm800

> People have you never worked a job where it was NOT OK to recount your entire family history to the first John Dick who happened along?
> 
> To ask about the patent information at this point is tantamount to saying "Yo man, give it up to me, cause you know I'm a cool internet guy and everything."
> 
> It's wait and see and all the bitching in the world will not change that.


 I wasnt even asking him that, was asking him where DHT fits in with his scheme of thing's.

And also if i could collect some from his Oxford site, as i live nearby - hardly state secret Q's that he has to ignore, nevermind.

----------


## Deluxe

> Taken exactly from the bottle.......


 Why don't we take these ingredients to a compounding pharmacy and have them put it together for us?

I don't see how it wouldn't work the same way? I've actually contacted a pharmacy to see how much it would cost.. they will get back to me tomm.  A lot of these ingredients are very easy to find and are not that expensive.

Thoughts?

----------


## Gryffindor

I'm not questioning whether the product works or not, I don't care as much about that at this point, I'm questioning whether I should spend SO MUCH for a product that at least appears to be nothing more than the sum of its parts.  If I can get each of the parts separately for much less, which I believe I can, then why do I need to pay extra for someone to put them together?  This is my logic and the impetus for my earlier posts.

Now, it's certainly possible that I'm violating the fallacy of composition -- a philosophical objection to the notion that things are merely the sum of their parts.  Is there is something unique about the way these ingredients are combined/synthesized that enhances their effectiveness, increases their absorption rate, etc.?  This possibility is as valid as any other.  My point is that as of yet, I have not been able to discover precisely WHAT this additional benefit is or how it comes to be.

Like the rest of you, I've accepted the fact that I'm just going to have to wait on this one; as the old adage goes, "the truth will out."  That being said, until I get answers to my questions, or feel impulsive enough to take the plunge, I'm withholding my both judgment and my credit card.

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

> Taken exactly from the bottle.......


 looooooool

Unless there is something else going on here this will not provide dramatic regrowth.

----------


## Zoidberg

> looooooool
> 
> Unless there is something else going on here this will not provide dramatic regrowth.


 Maybe, but I think it's a little too early to say just yet so I'm trying the supplement route. 
The full list of what I've been taking is: H&B L-Carnitine 500mg, H&B N-Acetyl Cystein (NAC) Capsules 600mg,  7C's Cod Liver Oil + Garlic, Timed Release Super One Formula multi vitamin + minerals, an extra banana and 2 oranges every day for the last month! 
TRX2 for the last week. 
Don't know if the NAC is helpful at all, but I figure it probably can't hurt.
Day off tomorrow so might add some hair pics and update as I go (if I get the courage!)

----------


## AgainstThis

Here's a great challenge for the sceptics.

Go to the pharmacy and mix your custom TRX2. Take pictures at 0, 30, 90, 270 days. If you have the same or better results than myself, I'm a donkey  :Big Grin:

----------


## reset

Package received! :Smile: 
I`m starting the pills today. Over the next two weeks i`ll be on the look out for any immediate/short-term side effects (gastrointestinal pain,etc). I had sides with saw palmetto, propecia, and minoxidil so maybe i got a sensitive chemical make up. Anyways, hope to hear from other posters taking TRX2 pills about their experience.

----------


## AgainstThis

It's only natural that you got sides with SP/P/M since they are very common for all three, it has nothing to do with you being sensitive. I also got sides with SP and immediately stopped taking it.

The **** will always and forever be above the hair  :Wink: 

That being said, it's my 9th pill today and no side effects or discomfort whatsoever. If nothing else, the Carnipure along with my workout has me feeling top notch  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

> Package received!
> I`m starting the pills today. Over the next two weeks i`ll be on the look out for any immediate/short-term side effects (gastrointestinal pain,etc). I had sides with saw palmetto, propecia, and minoxidil so maybe i got a sensitive chemical make up. Anyways, hope to hear from other posters taking TRX2 pills about their experience.


 Go for it, for once I'm wanting time to pass quickly, to see any reported results from this stuff. 
And another thing; what's the point of Trx2 being on Facebook and Twitter?!
Far as I can see there's zero fkn activity-closed book communication once again...

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

> Maybe, but I think it's a little too early to say just yet so I'm trying the supplement route. 
> The full list of what I've been taking is: H&B L-Carnitine 500mg, H&B N-Acetyl Cystein (NAC) Capsules 600mg,  7C's Cod Liver Oil + Garlic, Timed Release Super One Formula multi vitamin + minerals, an extra banana and 2 oranges every day for the last month! 
> TRX2 for the last week. 
> Don't know if the NAC is helpful at all, but I figure it probably can't hurt.
> Day off tomorrow so might add some hair pics and update as I go (if I get the courage!)


 Didn't mean to be a dick with that comment, I really hope it works.

The crux of this lies with the potassium channel complex

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

> Go for it, for once I'm wanting time to pass quickly, to see any reported results from this stuff. 
> And another thing; what's the point of Trx2 being on Facebook and Twitter?!
> Far as I can see there's zero fkn activity-closed book communication once again...


 Yeah, their science looks "ok" on the website but I think the terrible response to emails/facebook/twitter is indicative of a scam  :Frown:

----------


## AgainstThis

Dude have you tried looking up Propecia on FB and Twitter? How about minoxidil? What is this I hear? 10 fans? 3 likes?

There is a reason people want to be DISCRETE about taking anti-hairloss products. Imagine if Former Stallion-Now-Hollow-Balding-Human-Shell "liked" Propecia or TRX2. It practically begs for cruel photomontages to be made and posted onto www.facebookfail.com .

Think before you cry scam.

----------


## AgainstThis

All this shit is our vain, dirty little secret as it should be.

Period.

I have a bunch of balding/bald friends who don't even know what minox is because they never got a period when their pretty temples/corners started showing through. Me? I threw a hussy fit.

Vanity is a bitch.

----------


## Jcm800

> All this shit is our vain, dirty little secret as it should be.
> 
> Period.
> 
> I have a bunch of balding/bald friends who don't even know what minox is because they never got a period when their pretty temples/corners started showing through. Me? I threw a hussy fit.
> 
> Vanity is a bitch.


 I hear you, I retract that comment, I didn't join their Facebook for exactly the same reason. I don't want to broadcast I'm a vain fkr mourning my fading looks, yep you're both right. I stand corrected on that one  :Smile:

----------


## AgainstThis

The one thing I love about internet hairloss forums is that I can finally share the burden without appearing a whiney bitch to peers.

Fingers crossed*

----------


## Jcm800

> The one thing I love about internet hairloss forums is that I can finally share the burden without appearing a whiney bitch to peers.
> 
> Fingers crossed*


 I know, it's nice to be on the same level, all going thru the same shitty experience, let's hope one day soon we can all rejoice and have an online party, drinks are on on Whitfiled if he isn't bullshitting  :Wink:

----------


## Zoidberg

> Maybe, but I think it's a little too early to say just yet so I'm trying the supplement route. 
> The full list of what I've been taking is: H&B L-Carnitine 500mg, H&B N-Acetyl Cystein (NAC) Capsules 600mg,  7C's Cod Liver Oil + Garlic, Timed Release Super One Formula multi vitamin + minerals, an extra banana and 2 oranges every day for the last month! 
> TRX2 for the last week. 
> Don't know if the NAC is helpful at all, but I figure it probably can't hurt.
> Day off tomorrow so might add some hair pics and update as I go (if I get the courage!)


 A couple of pics after having a shower - day 6 with 3 caps of Trx2 a day.
One pic with wet hair one with dry hair.
Will do the same again in a month  :Smile:

----------


## Zoidberg

> Didn't mean to be a dick with that comment, I really hope it works.
> 
> The crux of this lies with the potassium channel complex


 No worries, I really hope it works too! 
Think you are right about the potassium channel complex being the main factor... just thinking I might try and give it as much help along the way as I can  :Smile:

----------


## Dutch_Dude

jesus christ, luiza tells me i have MORE problems with my orders... :S i really don't get it...did you guys also have a lot of trouble ordering???

----------


## Zoidberg

No problem ordering for me, but I used paypal. However I've asked a question on the 08/01/11 and I'm still without a reply ...ticket number 12424.

----------


## Jcm800

> No problem ordering for me, but I used paypal. However I've asked a question on the 08/01/11 and I'm still without a reply ...ticket number 12424.


 You have more chance of hair growth from the product than you have of getting an email reply.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> You have more chance of hair growth from the product than you have of getting an email reply.


 i agree :P

----------


## Zoidberg

> You have more chance of hair growth from the product than you have of getting an email reply.


 hmm, maybe some people will get replies in the first 3 months... for others it might take up to 9 months?  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

> hmm, maybe some people will get replies in the first 3 months... for others it might take up to 9 months?


 Haha and some never  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

> Haha and some never


 In fact the lack of mail replies is real shite customer service, whatever way you look at it, ignoring potential customer's, really isnt savvy business practice (if you intend to stick around!)

----------


## Zoidberg

> In fact the lack of mail replies is real shite customer service, whatever way you look at it, ignoring potential customer's, really isnt savvy business practice (if you intend to stick around!)


 True, for the price we are paying and for something we're buying on trust you would expect them to be friendly in the beginning at least!

----------


## Jcm800

> A couple of pics after having a shower - day 6 with 3 caps of Trx2 a day.
> One pic with wet hair one with dry hair.
> Will do the same again in a month


 Thanks for taking the time to upload pics, will be a good reference point for us

----------


## Jcm800

> True, for the price we are paying and for something we're buying on trust you would expect them to be friendly in the beginning at least!


 Exactly, i couldnt care less now about answer's i was seeking, i just want acknowledgement from them, and it's not happening. It really put's me off, it seem's no one is getting replies, pant's!

----------


## Jcm800

I've mailed him again and asked that he visits this thread, and pops on to chat, it wont happen, but if he see's what we think he might buck his idea's up about contacting us. Worth a try anyway.

----------


## Zoidberg

> Thanks for taking the time to upload pics, will be a good reference point for us


 No problem, hopefully there will be something meaningful to show in 3 months.
Anybody else going to do the same?

----------


## Zoidberg

> I've mailed him again and asked that he visits this thread, and pops on to chat, it wont happen, but if he see's what we think he might buck his idea's up about contacting us. Worth a try anyway.


 I suppose if he does chat it is a great opportunity to answer a lot of questions in one fell swoop

----------


## Jcm800

> I suppose if he does chat it is a great opportunity to answer a lot of questions in one fell swoop


 That's what i was thinking, worth a shot

----------


## Jcm800

Didnt notice this video on the Trx site before, but here's the guy taking your money in action..

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...0697948441004#

----------


## CVAZBAR

SO you take 3 PILLS A DAY???? How many pills in a bottle??

----------


## Jcm800

> SO you take 3 PILLS A DAY???? How many pills in a bottle??


 90 far as i know. Think they say dosh em down your throat all at once or through out the day? Really scientific lol

----------


## CVAZBAR

> 90 far as i know. Think they say dosh em down your throat all at once or through out the day? Really scientific lol


 So a bottle would be for roughly a month and how much is a bottle??

----------


## Jcm800

> So a bottle would be for roughly a month and how much is a bottle??


 Go look on the site lol, dont know it's in Euro's, about £125 for three month's worth.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Go look on the site lol, dont know it's in Euro's, about £125 for three month's worth.


 That's exactly why I'm asking hahaha. Its in Euro's. HAHA

----------


## Jcm800

> That's exactly why I'm asking hahaha. Its in Euro's. HAHA


 Haha get a currency translator  :Smile:

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Haha get a currency translator


 Rather hear it from someone that bought it. Makes me feel more secure hahaha.

----------


## Jcm800

> Rather hear it from someone that bought it. Makes me feel more secure hahaha.


 I havent bought it, so better look up yourself haha

----------


## AgainstThis

Jesus ****ing Christ.

Are you being willfully ignorant and petty now?

It is 50E a bottle plus shipping for the EU. International orders are charged with extra shipping. That is cheaper than my previous ineffective regimen of Inneov Homme and Sea Buckthorn Seed Oil/Beta Sitosterole regimen so I'm happy.

It is 90 pills in a bottle for one month. The serving size is 3 pills per day that can be taken all at once or separately. But hey it can't be scientific "cuz you just throw them down your throat" as opposed to AIDS medication that you have to get blessed by Druids and then melted in a chocolate pot for 3 and a half minutes before "dossing down".

Honestly you people...

As for customer service ALL you have a right to complain about is queries concerning your orders. Separate emails that are trying to wax philosophical over TRX2 will OBVIOUSLY be ignored. What are 10 people going to do? Answer 2000 emails personally? Copy/Paste the same thing to everyone?

No.

They will publish results in Q3 2011, available to everyone. Their customer service is limited to the handling of orders and as far as I'm concerned, worked out just fine for me. I used a pre-paid Visa through PayPal, no hitch whatsoever.

Get a grip people and stop posting for the sake of posting.

You wanna do something constructive? Go get a custom made compound and keep a photo diary to see if it works. Or get on TRX2 and see if it works. Or just write "I think you are all being conned but in my dark secret heart I desperately need this to be true" and be silent till the 3 month mark.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Jesus ****ing Christ.
> 
> Are you being willfully ignorant and petty now?
> 
> It is 50E a bottle plus shipping for the EU. International orders are charged with extra shipping. That is cheaper than my previous ineffective regimen of Inneov Homme and Sea Buckthorn Seed Oil/Beta Sitosterole regimen so I'm happy.
> 
> It is 90 pills in a bottle for one month. The serving size is 3 pills per day that can be taken all at once or separately. But hey it can't be scientific "cuz you just throw them down your throat" as opposed to AIDS medication that you have to get blessed by Druids and then melted in a chocolate pot for 3 and a half minutes before "dossing down".
> 
> Honestly you people...
> ...


 Why don't you shut the **** up instead. Mind your own business and worry about yourself. If i want your opinion, than i will ask you. Do you own the forum or what? I can post whatever the **** I want. I was being serious with the questions. He replied to me, trying to help and it's all good. I don't see him having a problem with it, so stay the **** out of it, unless you have something positive to reply. Its very easy to talk crap behind your computer huh bitch?

----------


## AgainstThis

It's even easier to do it in person, especially with little punks such as yourself.

That is beside the point however.

Do inform us of Mr. Whitfields' reply, I am sure it will be of great interest.

Also, something to consider: Oxford Biolabs has been working on TRX2 for three years, renting expensive office space and paying the wages for it's small team of employees. It's funding comes from national grants as well as private investments. These investments and grants are made/given after very careful consideration of the propsective profits. If this was a scam, it would appear out of someones' ass, like most of the Provillus clones and just quietly exist on spam sites. That is clearly not the case here.

Again, think before posting ignorant whines and why on earth is there no moderator on board?

----------


## CVAZBAR

[QUOTE=AgainstThis;20832]It's even easier to do it in person, especially with little punks such as yourself.

That is beside the point however.

Do inform us of Mr. Whitfields' reply, I am sure it will be of great interest.

Also, something to consider: Oxford Biolabs has been working on TRX2 for three years, renting expensive office space and paying the wages for it's small team of employees. It's funding comes from national grants as well as private investments. These investments and grants are made/given after very careful consideration of the propsective profits. If this was a scam, it would appear out of someones' ass, like most of the Provillus clones and just quietly exist on spam sites. That is clearly not the case here.

Again, think before posting ignorant whines and why on earth is there no moderator on board?[/QUOTE

Like i said before, instead of worrying about what people write, why don't you just get of my dick instead. You don't have to read shit. You complain about people but the only person I see whining is YOU. You're always posting your negative sarcastic comments, trying to prove to people that you are a hair loss expert. Stop being a complaining already and mind your business. If attention is what you're craving than go strip and slide on a pole you bitch.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> It's even easier to do it in person, especially with little punks such as yourself.
> 
> That is beside the point however.
> 
> Do inform us of Mr. Whitfields' reply, I am sure it will be of great interest.
> 
> Also, something to consider: Oxford Biolabs has been working on TRX2 for three years, renting expensive office space and paying the wages for it's small team of employees. It's funding comes from national grants as well as private investments. These investments and grants are made/given after very careful consideration of the propsective profits. If this was a scam, it would appear out of someones' ass, like most of the Provillus clones and just quietly exist on spam sites. That is clearly not the case here.
> 
> Again, think before posting ignorant whines and why on earth is there no moderator on board?


 Like i said before, instead of worrying about what people write, why don't you just get of my dick instead. You don't have to read shit. You complain about people but the only person I see whining is YOU. You're always posting your negative sarcastic comments, trying to prove to people that you are a hair loss expert. Stop being a complaining already and mind your business. If attention is what you're craving than go strip and slide on a pole you bitch.

----------


## AgainstThis

I understand that you are worried about attending high school with hair loss -judging by your writing you must not be over 14 or 15 years of age and probably a Call of Duty addict- but there are worse things in life.

What I have done and what any sane, impartial person will see is provided simple facts, backed by pictures.

You just *claim* things and make multiple posts about nothing at all.

I wish there was a troll hunting moderator on this forum.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> I understand that you are worried about attending high school with hair loss -judging by your writing you must not be over 14 or 15 years of age and probably a Call of Duty addict- but there are worse things in life.
> 
> What I have done and what any sane, impartial person will see is provided simple facts, backed by pictures.
> 
> You just *claim* things and make multiple posts about nothing at all.
> 
> I wish there was a troll hunting moderator on this forum.


 So I owe you something because you posted your ****en pics?? What you need to do is show more respect and STOP complaining. You are desperately trying to prove that you are so mature and intelligent but your actions prove the opposite. You are the only dude here always complaining about shit and its annoying. Honestly, if you're that OLD then just stop, because you're the one acting like a teenager. Act your age and stop talking your shit behind your computer. You must feel so manly behind the computer but 100% of the time, you know It's a bitch.

----------


## AgainstThis

Young troll, from now on I am going to ignore your posts since they have nothing useful to contribute to a vital thread. 

UPDATE***

Guys, this is VERY tentative and only my first week on TRX2 but I just washed my hair and I lost about 10 hairs compared to the 30-40 I was regularly shedding last week and the weeks before. I also noticed pinhole sized red marks on one miniaturized temple. 

Again, **this may just be a coincidence** but it sure as hell made my night  :Wink:

----------


## CVAZBAR

[QUOTE=AgainstThis;20839]Young troll, from now on I am going to ignore your posts since they have nothing useful to contribute to a vital thread. 

UPDATE***

Guys, this is VERY tentative and only my first week on TRX2 but I just washed my hair and I lost about 10 hairs compared to the 30-40 I was regularly shedding last week and the weeks before. I also noticed pinhole sized red marks on one miniaturized temple. 

Again, **this may just be a coincidence** but it sure as hell made my night  :Wink: [/QUOTE

Took some time but **** it, finally got you off my dick. By the way, great news on your hair darling. Hopefully this shit does work for all of us.

----------


## Jcm800

> Young troll, from now on I am going to ignore your posts since they have nothing useful to contribute to a vital thread. 
> 
> UPDATE***
> 
> Guys, this is VERY tentative and only my first week on TRX2 but I just washed my hair and I lost about 10 hairs compared to the 30-40 I was regularly shedding last week and the weeks before. I also noticed pinhole sized red marks on one miniaturized temple. 
> 
> Again, **this may just be a coincidence** but it sure as hell made my night


 Hey that's very good to hear, let's hope it's a sign the pills are doing there thing  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> Hey that's very good to hear, let's hope it's a sign the pills are doing there thing


 Their*

How many red marks, one or two, or quite a few? Have you had a rash or any irritation there before, or is it totally out of the ordinary for you?

And a lessened shedding sounds positive, good luck  :Smile:

----------


## AgainstThis

Ok the red marks were probably coincidental...there were six of them in all, irregular in shape, spread across my left temple. No history of skin conditions or any sensitivity before and it didn't hurt or feel irritated in any kind of way. They're gone now.

I'll see how the shedding pans out. I could have either gotten a lucky day or *Requiem notes playing* running out of hair to lose  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

> Ok the red marks were probably coincidental...there were six of them in all, irregular in shape, spread across my left temple. No history of skin conditions or any sensitivity before and it didn't hurt or feel irritated in any kind of way. They're gone now.
> 
> I'll see how the shedding pans out. I could have either gotten a lucky day or *Requiem notes playing* running out of hair to lose


 
Fingers crossed, even less shedding is an optimistic sign, hope thing's improve as time goes by for you.

----------


## Gryffindor

Could the red marks have been flushing from the niacin?  

Or, given that TRX2 is supposed to work in a similar fashion as Minoxidil, stimulating potassium channels and whatnot, is it possible that the red marks were pimples?  I remember when I first started on Minoxidil a bunch of pimples sprung up on my scalp, which I guess is indicative of new hair growth.  Just a thought.  Anyway, sounds very promising.  Please keep us updated.

----------


## Zoidberg

> Could the red marks have been flushing from the niacin?


 Seems very unlikely with a dose of 40mg. I seem to remember reading somewhere that you need something like 2-6g of niacin to cause flushing ie. x100 the amount found in Trx2. However a warning must be put on anything containing niacin? I might be wrong.

Might be a little premature to say this but I seem to be shedding less too.

----------


## Deluxe

So I'm creating a formulation of my own with the ingredients and the dosage listed on the bottle of TRX2:

NOTE:  This serving of tablets below are for 1 full day (do not triple the amount).  You should only be taking a total of 7 capsules for 1 day.

Potassium Chloride: 99mg - 2 capsules (Required per bottle is 191mg)

Biotin: 1mg - 1 capsule (Required per bottle is 900mcg)

L-Carnitine Tartrate - 500mg - 2 capsules (Required per bottle is 800mg)

BCAA* - 1 capsule (Required per bottle is 150mg-L-Leucine, 75mg-Isoleucine, and 75mg-Valine)

_*includes L-Leucine, Isoleucine, and Valine_ 

Nicotinic Acid (A.K.A. Niacin or Vitamin B3) - 50mg - 1 capsule (Required per bottle is 40mg)

Although these aren't the exact measurement found on the bottle, it is close enough to what is available individually on the market. Note that different brands will vary in different dosages, so you will have to calculate the dosages on your own to get a close to accurate serving size.  I have spoken to a professional and she says that this would not be a harmful combination.  Anyone else should feel free to try this on their own and see what type of results you get.

I will keep you guys posted on any growth or improvement that I notice.  For some reason, I believe that the Potassium Chloride is being delivered to the scalp via the other supplements, but this is just my opinion.

----------


## Jcm800

This sounds promising. Could it be that Whitfield is letting results speak for themselves and not feeling the need to reply to countless mails? Trying to be optimistic here, he knows positive reports would spread like wildfire? :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

> So I'm creating a formulation of my own with the ingredients and the dosage listed on the bottle of TRX2:
> 
> NOTE:  This serving of tablets below are for 1 full day (do not triple the amount).  You should only be taking a total of 7 capsules for 1 day.
> 
> Potassium Chloride: 99mg - 2 capsules (Required per bottle is 191mg)
> 
> Biotin: 1mg - 1 capsule (Required per bottle is 900mcg)
> 
> L-Carnitine Tartrate - 500mg - 2 capsules (Required per bottle is 800mg)
> ...


 Hey well done for looking into this - i do wonder tho, what's the point of the 'Patent Pending' Status, if anyone can got to a store and purchase this stuff?

Maybe he's not revealing everything? But then again i think you have to if it's a food item?

Who know's, seem's worth a go tho

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Ok the red marks were probably coincidental...there were six of them in all, irregular in shape, spread across my left temple. No history of skin conditions or any sensitivity before and it didn't hurt or feel irritated in any kind of way. They're gone now.
> 
> I'll see how the shedding pans out. I could have either gotten a lucky day or *Requiem notes playing* running out of hair to lose


 Againstthis, I have a question on a serious note. Did you ever try Finasteride or Dutasteride? And did it work for you? I remember you stating that you tried many things before. I know people that tried EVERYTHING possible and NOTHING has worked for them but if TRX2 is possibly working, than maybe there is hope for every situation.

----------


## Jcm800

> Seems very unlikely with a dose of 40mg. I seem to remember reading somewhere that you need something like 2-6g of niacin to cause flushing ie. x100 the amount found in Trx2. However a warning must be put on anything containing niacin? I might be wrong.
> 
> Might be a little premature to say this but I seem to be shedding less too.


 I like the sound of you guy's shedding less, this is really promising, please keep us informed regarding your next hair wash.

----------


## Zoidberg

> please keep us informed regarding your next hair wash.


 The enthusiasm is understood and shared, but that cracked me up a little  :Stick Out Tongue: 
You don't mind if I go with... maybe weekly updates on this?

----------


## Jcm800

> The enthusiasm is understood and shared, but that cracked me up a little 
> You don't mind if I go with... maybe weekly updates on this?


 Lol, thats fine by me  :Smile:

----------


## gutted

dramatically reduced shedding is also what i experienced, when i was taking the ingredients individually and this was in such a short period of time, say 2 weeks.

----------


## AgainstThis

The Shed Watch- Officially Started  :Wink:

----------


## AgainstThis

And yeah, they were like tiny red pimples, really noticeable with my hair wet, but a day later the inflammation is completely gone. I was never on minoxidil before but your theory sounds valid.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> And yeah, they were like tiny red pimples, really noticeable with my hair wet, but a day later the inflammation is completely gone. I was never on minoxidil before but your theory sounds valid.


 Wow, guess It really got to you. My bad, I apologize.

----------


## AgainstThis

Apology accepted. 

No, never on fin/dut. If a product had a 1&#37; chance of ****ing up my sex life, it was out of the question from the onset. Even the relatively "harmless" saw palmetto gave me sexual side effects after a week of use, so I immediately flushed it down the toilet.

Plus, the chance of regrowing a full frontal hairline on that stuff is pretty damn abysmal and the risk of side effects, far outweighs it.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Apology accepted. 
> 
> No, never on fin/dut. If a product had a 1% chance of ****ing up my sex life, it was out of the question from the onset. Even the relatively "harmless" saw palmetto gave me sexual side effects after a week of use, so I immediately flushed it down the toilet.
> 
> Plus, the chance of regrowing a full frontal hairline on that stuff is pretty damn abysmal and the risk of side effects, far outweighs it.


 Thanks bro, I appreciate it.

----------


## Jcm800

> dramatically reduced shedding is also what i experienced, when i was taking the ingredients individually and this was in such a short period of time, say 2 weeks.


 Did you carry on taking the ingredients?

----------


## Jcm800

> Thanks bro, I appreciate it.


 I just went to see my GP about Fin, asked his advice, he's well aware of the drug, and said yes, of course there's possible side effects, there are with any drug. He precribes it for Prostate issues, and as far as he's aware none of his patients are suffering serious sides at all.
He said if it losing hair concern's you "go for it"

Not sure i wanted to hear that, but he didnt see much of an issue.

----------


## reset

Update---Day 3

So on the third day of TRX2 and no side-effects...kind of.
Hair grows on my neck down to the adam`s apple but no lower that that. Today, there was this long hair that sprouted on the lower part of my neck where there is no hair. It looked odd, definitely out of place. I used to get the same thing when I used minoxidil, that is hairs growing in strange places like the neck, back, and chest. And since TRX2 uses potassium channels like minoxidil does i can only conclude it was the result of TRX2. (Though it is possible the hair just happened to come out of nowhere at the same time i started taking TRX2).
And sorry guys, it looked pretty hideous so I plucked it, which means no picture. If anyone is interested, I`ll take a picture when/if it happens again.

----------


## Jcm800

> Update---Day 3
> 
> So on the third day of TRX2 and no side-effects...kind of.
> Hair grows on my neck down to the adam`s apple but no lower that that. Today, there was this long hair that sprouted on the lower part of my neck where there is no hair. It looked odd, definitely out of place. I used to get the same thing when I used minoxidil, that is hairs growing in strange places like the neck, back, and chest. And since TRX2 uses potassium channels like minoxidil does i can only conclude it was the result of TRX2. (Though it is possible the hair just happened to come out of nowhere at the same time i started taking TRX2).
> And sorry guys, it looked pretty hideous so I plucked it, which means no picture. If anyone is interested, I`ll take a picture when/if it happens again.


 Interesting, even more promising, hey if i had hair on the palms of my hands AND my head, i could handle that  :Smile:

----------


## reset

> Interesting, even more promising, hey if i had hair on the palms of my hands AND my head, i could handle that


 Yeah, I don`t really mind if a few hairs grow on my neck, back or whatever as long as it grows on my head. Gonna have to wait and see. The reason i quit minoxidil was because of a rapid heart beat every time i applied it. Thus far no heart problems with TRX2.

----------


## gutted

> Did you carry on taking the ingredients?


 yes im continuing taking the individual ingredients as well as trx2.

----------


## Jcm800

> yes im continuing taking the individual ingredients as well as trx2.


 So all in all you'd say you're better off with these ingredients than without?

----------


## gutted

> So all in all you'd say you're better off with these ingredients than without?


 definiteley, i was losing loads of hair before coming on my regimen outlined previously in the thread. i cant stress how drastically it has reduced.

----------


## Zoidberg

> definiteley, i was losing loads of hair before coming on my regimen outlined previously in the thread. i cant stress how drastically it has reduced.


 I must concur! 
However, I started my regimen (which is similar and also noted in the thread) from the beginning of December which i think was 2 months after gutted started his.

----------


## Jcm800

> I must concur! 
> However, I started my regimen (which is similar and also noted in the thread) from the beginning of December which i think was 2 months after gutted started his.


 No worries, still a good time frame, shall look into it myself  :Smile:

----------


## LOLOLOL

Againstthis, gutted, jcm800................

How come you only joined this site this month??????
And you are posting a vast amount of posts on TRX2???
Have you ever joined in discussion's on other hair loss issues or possible remedies?????
It concerns me that you only post on TRX2, so far giving generally favourable reviews!!!!
Someone say's they have a long new hair growing after 10 day's of TRX2 supplement??????.........hair doesn't grow long after 10 days............

I have seen Gutted on another hair loss site plugging this product..........saying we must give whitfield the benefit of the doubt!!!!

I would prefer to listen to people who have been registered on this site a lot longer than one month!!!!!!

It would appear those mentioned above have an agenda!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mlao

I am sure a few other people on this forum are thinking the same thing.
However I believe both Fixed by 35 and KeepTheHair have purchased the product.
Both of them have never been shy about their point of view so we should wait for their opinion/review.

----------


## rapunzal

> Againstthis, gutted, jcm800................
> 
> How come you only joined this site this month??????
> And you are posting a vast amount of posts on TRX2???
> Have you ever joined in discussion's on other hair loss issues or possible remedies?????
> It concerns me that you only post on TRX2, so far giving generally favourable reviews!!!!
> Someone say's they have a long new hair growing after 10 day's of TRX2 supplement??????.........hair doesn't grow long after 10 days............
> 
> I have seen Gutted on another hair loss site plugging this product..........saying we must give whitfield the benefit of the doubt!!!!
> ...


 perhaps you are right .. .. but your comments are a bit rich considering you only registered today and this is your first and only post. i will give you the benefit of the doubt in saying that you have been "listening to people who have been registered on this site longer than one month" as an anonymous user

----------


## Jcm800

No his comments are not right. Hes posted once, and can take his paranoia somewhere else. I'm in the same boat as everyone else, look at the thread, I'm hardly pro Whitfield. 

And I've been looking into taking Fin, look around the site.  If you don't like my input, don't read it, simple as that.

----------


## rapunzal

how do you know its a he ? screams like a "bitch" if you ask me .. 

i just love the ???????? and !!!!!!!!!! kind of like hands of hips while stomping foot on ground

----------


## gutted

check my posts out on the other hair loss forums under same id. no other forum is currently interested in thomas whitfield apart from this one so i decided to join and share my experience after finding this thread on google. but anyway, will keep you guys updated.

----------


## Hairlicious

Not bad! TRX2 showing progress on facebook too.  They're growing, anyone here cares to be friend with them?  :Smile: 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/TRX2/109399653358

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

> Againstthis, gutted, jcm800................
> 
> How come you only joined this site this month??????
> And you are posting a vast amount of posts on TRX2???
> Have you ever joined in discussion's on other hair loss issues or possible remedies?????
> It concerns me that you only post on TRX2, so far giving generally favourable reviews!!!!
> Someone say's they have a long new hair growing after 10 day's of TRX2 supplement??????.........hair doesn't grow long after 10 days............
> 
> I have seen Gutted on another hair loss site plugging this product..........saying we must give whitfield the benefit of the doubt!!!!
> ...


 How about this is the only massive thread on the internet where TRX2 is being discussed? Makes sense for a lot of new members to start posting here.

Againstthis' rants are too hilarious to be made up lol

And JCM has been neutral for the whole thread

----------


## Jcm800

> Againstthis, gutted, jcm800................
> 
> How come you only joined this site this month??????
> And you are posting a vast amount of posts on TRX2???
> Have you ever joined in discussion's on other hair loss issues or possible remedies?????
> It concerns me that you only post on TRX2, so far giving generally favourable reviews!!!!
> Someone say's they have a long new hair growing after 10 day's of TRX2 supplement??????.........hair doesn't grow long after 10 days............
> 
> I have seen Gutted on another hair loss site plugging this product..........saying we must give whitfield the benefit of the doubt!!!!
> ...


 And frankly mate it's none of your fkn business what i choose to post about, if i choose to post numerous Q's about one topic, it's because i'm interested in it - And you question us?, When you've only just joined?! Skip along pal..

----------


## Jcm800

> how do you know its a he ? screams like a "bitch" if you ask me .. 
> 
> i just love the ???????? and !!!!!!!!!! kind of like hands of hips while stomping foot on ground


 Yeah, not hard to envisage that lol

----------


## reset

> Someone say's they have a long new hair growing after 10 day's of TRX2 supplement??????.........hair doesn't grow long after 10 days............


 Update---Day 4

Two more hairs. One in middle of neck and one near the bottom of my neck. This time I`ve added some pictures. As for body hair, it`s a common side effect of minoxidil which a quick google check can show. As for why it comes in as a full hair right away i don`t know but that`s the way it was with minoxidil for me. Sometimes the hairs would be dark and other times they would be white which looked strange. One thing for sure is i wouldn`t let a hair slowly grow on the middle of my neck cause it looks strange. In addition, if i wanted to promote TRX2 i wouldn`t talk about a hair growing on my neck but rather hair growing on my head, which has not happened yet. First pic shows two hairs out of place. The second pic shows me pulling the hair in the middle of my neck. 
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/1...0121182809.jpg
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4...0121183701.jpg

----------


## hogy

> Update---Day 4


 GREAT updates... thanks guys. keep them coming..

----------


## Jcm800

Good stuff, hair, or body hair can be bizzare, eyebrows can shoot out overnight, one day you havent got any long 'stray' one's, day later it's there. Beard's grow rapidly, my hair grow's fast - if i had it shaved - after ten days it's be relatively grown out so  LOLOLOL you're talking out of your crack.

Reset - thanks for the update

----------


## CVAZBAR

What's all this talk about Renokin? Is that shit any good or is it BULL? When you see pics of their trial results and you find out it don't work, it makes me think everything is a ****en scam. Does anyone know what anything on that product?

----------


## Thinning@30

> Update---Day 4
> 
> Two more hairs. One in middle of neck and one near the bottom of my neck. This time I`ve added some pictures. As for body hair, it`s a common side effect of minoxidil which a quick google check can show. As for why it comes in as a full hair right away i don`t know but that`s the way it was with minoxidil for me. Sometimes the hairs would be dark and other times they would be white which looked strange. One thing for sure is i wouldn`t let a hair slowly grow on the middle of my neck cause it looks strange. In addition, if i wanted to promote TRX2 i wouldn`t talk about a hair growing on my neck but rather hair growing on my head, which has not happened yet. First pic shows two hairs out of place. The second pic shows me pulling the hair in the middle of my neck. 
> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/1...0121182809.jpg
> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4...0121183701.jpg


 Based on the photos it looks like the "new" hairs are about an inch long.  I don't see how any hair loss treatment could be responsible for growing hair that long in just a few days.  Yes, minoxidil and some other treatments can speed up growth of body hairs, but they don't make anyone sprout one-inch hairs overnight.  It seems more likely that these are hairs you simply never noticed before.

I have a few scraggly hairs at the top of my chest/base of my neck that I shave off periodically.  Because they are isolated and there are so few of them, I tend not to notice them for months until they get pretty long and I decide to shave them off again.  I wonder if this is what you have as well.

Why don't you take some pictures of the bald/thinning areas on your head now that you're just starting TRX2 and the photograph the same areas as the weeks go by?  That way we can see if there is noticeable improvement.

----------


## reset

> Based on the photos it looks like the "new" hairs are about an inch long.  I don't see how any hair loss treatment could be responsible for growing hair that long in just a few days.  Yes, minoxidil and some other treatments can speed up growth of body hairs, but they don't make anyone sprout one-inch hairs overnight.  It seems more likely that these are hairs you simply never noticed before.
> 
> I have a few scraggly hairs at the top of my chest/base of my neck that I shave off periodically.  Because they are isolated and there are so few of them, I tend not to notice them for months until they get pretty long and I decide to shave them off again.  I wonder if this is what you have as well.
> 
> Why don't you take some pictures of the bald/thinning areas on your head now that you're just starting TRX2 and the photograph the same areas as the weeks go by?  That way we can see if there is noticeable improvement.


 I know what you mean about scraggly hairs on the chest that go unnoticed but when one appears in the middle of my neck it wont take long to find. Especially a hair as long as that one.   When I used minoxidil, hairs indeed sprouted out an inch or even longer, sometimes white (colorless) and sometimes dark. 
You bring up a good idea about the head photos. I`ve already taken some from day 0 and the date is in orange on the corner of the pictures. If any growth is seen on the top of the head, i`ll post both day 0 pictures and regrowth pictures. I`m at a later stage of hair loss, NW5 by my own estimate, so this product isn`t supposed to work for guys with my stage of hair loss but i`m optimistic. Time will tell.

----------


## AgainstThis

Exactly.

This is the only active, international thread on TRX2 on the net. I was a lurker for quite a while, till I saw no one else actually trying this, so I figured, what the ****, might as well make it public.

There is no point in posting about fin/minox/nizoral anyway since they've all been used for over a decade and you can just dig through the older posts for any guidelines you need. This time, we're at the vanguard of despair and glittering hope  :Big Grin: 

PS Reduced shedding continues...promising stuff  :Smile:

----------


## Bakez

Can't believe Oxford University would want their name on a scam.

----------


## DallasTreado

> Can't believe Oxford University would want their name on a scam.


 What makes you think they are endorsing this product?

----------


## AgainstThis

Ok, third hair wash, about a week after starting TRX2.

Shedding was almost nonexistent, just enough for me not to -positively- completely freak out.

Again, *this may all be coincidence* but **** me if things aren't looking good right now ;D

----------


## AgainstThis

DTreado is right, Oxford University does not in any way endorse or disapprove of this product.

Whitfield is an alumnus and he can use that status as he sees fit, but the university is not necessarily behind him. The national grants he  procured however, are something none of his peers can boast of. 

Food for thought.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Ok, third hair wash, about a week after starting TRX2.
> 
> Shedding was almost nonexistent, just enough for me not to -positively- completely freak out.
> 
> Again, *this may all be coincidence* but **** me if things aren't looking good right now ;D


 Againstthis, you are getting me excited. Hopefully everyone that is taking this starts posting their progress, if any. Approximately how many hair's would you lose a day, compared to now?

----------


## AgainstThis

For the past 4 months it was around 40-50 per wash at a conservative estimate, could have been more but by the time I got to 50 I was too disheartened to count any more.

This past week started with 12-15, contiuned like that and tonight it was like maybe 10 hairs and really thin ones at that, nothing compared to the actual thick hair falling out in the past.

*The reason I'm saying this could be a coincidence* is that in the past, following no regime at all, my hairloss would stop for three or four months, minimal shedding and a certain thickening of the hair would occur and some time later -apparently when some inner biological clock triggered- I would go through a hardcore shedding stretch which no regimen could contain.

So now this could be a coincidence but it does look quite promising, yes  :Smile:

----------


## CVAZBAR

> For the past 4 months it was around 40-50 per wash at a conservative estimate, could have been more but by the time I got to 50 I was too disheartened to count any more.
> 
> This past week started with 12-15, contiuned like that and tonight it was like maybe 10 hairs and really thin ones at that, nothing compared to the actual thick hair falling out in the past.
> 
> *The reason I'm saying this could be a coincidence* is that in the past, following no regime at all, my hairloss would stop for three or four months, minimal shedding and a certain thickening of the hair would occur and some time later -apparently when some inner biological clock triggered- I would go through a hardcore shedding stretch which no regimen could contain.
> 
> So now this could be a coincidence but it does look quite promising, yes


 Hmmmm, so your shedding would actually stop for no apparent reason? Even without taking anything? Craap, hopefully it's not that and it's TRX2!

----------


## Bakez

Have you taken any photos?

If we are honest, this guy sounds like a conman. I think if Oxford University (probably the most respected University in the world) had one of their students find the cure for hairloss they would be on it straight away. At the moment this guy is just using the name to get credibility

----------


## Jcm800

> Hmmmm, so your shedding would actually stop for no apparent reason? Even without taking anything? Craap, hopefully it's not that and it's TRX2!


 Shit yeah hope its the Trx kicking in and not a resting phase that you usually experience-this is exciting news nonetheless  :Smile:

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Shit yeah hope its the Trx kicking in and not a resting phase that you usually experience-this is exciting news nonetheless


 Shit i wish i had a resting phase haha. My hair has been shedding for years and has not stopped.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Shit yeah hope its the Trx kicking in and not a resting phase that you usually experience-this is exciting news nonetheless


 Seems like many people don't believe in Againsthis huh? I never really thought about it but i will admit that they make me feel a bit skeptical. Seems honest though.

----------


## Jcm800

> Shit i wish i had a resting phase haha. My hair has been shedding for years and has not stopped.


 Guess I'm 'lucky', i only ever see 6 or 7 hairs in the shower but its deffo departing, and if i hear more reports of lessened shedding i think ill be placing an order  :Smile:

----------


## AgainstThis

I *have* taken pictures, go a bit back in the thread!

And I will keep posting pics at pre-determined marks.

----------


## Zoidberg

Received an email reply to my question!  :EEK!: 
Thought might be worth sharing if anyone like myself is taking extra supplements... 





> Andy, Jan-22 12:02 (GMT):
> Hello *Zoidberg*,
> My name is Andy (scientific support). Sorry for the late response. 
> Your current regimen looks strong, and I hope that you are both looking and feeling healthier as a result.
> I would recommend eliminating the elements of your regimen that coincide with the active ingredients in TRX2 (for example, L-Carnitine). Taking too much of any one ingredient can be unhealthy, and the added cost of purchasing separate supplements in addition to TRX2 is probably not justified. TRX2 will not have any adverse reactions with the other elements of your regimen, and given that your metabolism is probably quite healthy, you can expect very satisfying results.
> Please keep us updated on your progress! Thanks,
> Andy


 what I have been taking since Dec '10

500mg L-Carnitine
600mg n-acetyl cysteine
high strength multivitamins + minerals tablet 
omega 3 /cod liver oil
lots of extra fruit
lots of extra nuts

----------


## LOLOLOL

Has anybody tried it on any of there pet's yet??????..........Whitfield did say at one point in his Q & A's it's safe for animals too!!!!!!!!!............lolololololol
Somebody must have advised them to remove it from the site, why on earth would they have printed that????????............FFS...........i had faith until then
I had ordered my tablets before i read that.........but instantly cancelled when i saw it!!!!
And they did refund me straight away!!!!!.......that was back in November...........

----------


## Jcm800

> Has anybody tried it on any of there pet's yet??????..........Whitfield did say at one point in his Q & A's it's safe for animals too!!!!!!!!!............lolololololol
> Somebody must have advised them to remove it from the site, why on earth would they have printed that????????............FFS...........i had faith until then
> I had ordered my tablets before i read that.........but instantly cancelled when i saw it!!!!
> And they did refund me straight away!!!!!.......that was back in November...........


 Should have persevered, if it works on dogs too, you'd be sorted  :Smile:

----------


## Architect

I've been following this thread in silence for quite some time and now I've decided to join the forum. So first of all, hi to everyone.  :Smile: 

I really want to try TRX2 but it is not even possible to order it. I would prefer to pay via PayPal but everytime I try to order it and checkout I'm getting an error stating I should get back and choose another payment method because PayPal does not work at the moment. Does anybody have the same problem? 

I've contacted TRX2's support about it but haven't received an answer from them yet. This is really not-so-serious.

----------


## PayDay

I just find it so interesting that so many of you are scrambling to get your hands on a product with no proven track record and that is being sold by someone whos only claim to fame is being alumni of a certain institution. I understand how desperate we all are but come on!

----------


## Jcm800

> I just find it so interesting that so many of you are scrambling to get your hands on a product with no proven track record and that is being sold by someone whos only claim to fame is being alumni of a certain institution. I understand how desperate we all are but come on!


 Exactly, ppl are desperate, and as potential scam's go, this Whitfield fellow is putting up a good front - and going to quite some length to possibly fleece everyone? I have my doubt's about it, but a glimmer of hope too..

----------


## Zoidberg

> Has anybody tried it on any of there pet's yet??????..........Whitfield did say at one point in his Q & A's it's safe for animals too!!!!!!!!!............lolololololol
> Somebody must have advised them to remove it from the site, why on earth would they have printed that????????............FFS...........i had faith until then
> I had ordered my tablets before i read that.........but instantly cancelled when i saw it!!!!
> And they did refund me straight away!!!!!.......that was back in November...........


 My initial reaction -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWdd6_ZxX8c

Basically the only thing we can do is give it some time and see what the majority of people who are using it report.
I might be being ripped off... then again this time next year I might be a hairy "Dude"  :Smile:

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Exactly, ppl are desperate, and as potential scam's go, this Whitfield fellow is putting up a good front - and going to quite some length to possibly fleece everyone? I have my doubt's about it, but a glimmer of hope too..


 Don't understand why people make it seem as if you will spend every cent you will make in your life on this? This will only be temporary and most people end up spending money on other dumb shit anyways. If people report positive results, than why not try it?

----------


## AgainstThis

I have to go with CVBAZAR here.

50 Euros a month is really not that much compared to what other idiotic uses you can -and probably will- put your money to. And at least I'll know that I tried, instead of buying let's say World of Warcraft and some fake time to just rot in apathy.

----------


## Jcm800

> Don't understand why people make it seem as if you will spend every cent you will make in your life on this? This will only be temporary and most people end up spending money on other dumb shit anyways. If people report positive results, than why not try it?


 Think you misunderstood me. I said theres a glimmer of hope, a few more positive reports and i will be trying it  :Wink:

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Think you misunderstood me. I said theres a glimmer of hope, a few more positive reports and i will be trying it


 I'm actually agreeing with YOU. That was meant for the rest of the people.

----------


## Jcm800

> I'm actually agreeing with YOU. That was meant for the rest of the people.


 Ok cool, with reports of potential less shedding already, I'm
pretty optimistic - more than i was month ago anyway.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Ok cool, with reports of potential less shedding already, I'm
> pretty optimistic - more than i was month ago anyway.


 Yes, plus I know other heads that will take this, who I know for a fact aren't bullshitting and will post honest results.

----------


## Jcm800

> Yes, plus I know other heads that will take this, who I know for a fact aren't bullshitting and will post honest results.


 For sure, theres some decent ppl on here, no reason to doubt any reports, i know they'll say if its not working as much as if it is, so time will tell.

----------


## Gryffindor

Guys, its time for an update.  

After doing some more research, I am CONVINCED that Whitfield is trying to scam us.  The ingredients he's listed in TRX2 ARE beneficial to hair growth and the cessation of hair loss, but probably only on a small scale.  They are EXCELLENT to take in addition to your existing regiments, but they by no means can replace finasteride, minoxidil, etc.  I think they will enhance these treatments by providing the optimum environment for hair growth, and may somewhat combat hair loss, but do not be fooled; this is NOT a revolutionary treatment that will grow all your hair back.  These supplements have been around for ages, and other "entrepreneurs" have been including them in hair loss "cures" for a long time.  There is nothing novel about Whitfield's discovery of potassium channels, nor is TRX2 based on years of groundbreaking research.  The research and evidence to support the benefits of these supplements on hair loss PREDATED his interest in "making baldness a thing of the past."  Of course, I cannot know whether he conducted his own research, but given the existing literature that's publicly available, it's just as likely that he lifted his information from other sources and chose which supplements to include based on these scientific findings.

Now it's time to get practical.  Given that the supplements included in TRX2 have been correlated with increased hair function, you might be thinking, "WHY THE HELL SHOULDN'T I BUY IT THEN!?"  The answer is simple... cost.  Listed below is what I just purchased last night.  I ended up buying them from several different sites, so my shipping costs were slightly higher, but assuming you can get them all from the same site, lets conservatively guess that shipping is $10.  Here is the breakdown: 

100 servings of Niacin (Nicotinic acid) 500 mg: $12.99
100 servings of L-Carnitine Tartrate 1000 mg: $40.00
100 servings of Potassium Chloride & Silica 183 mg: $10.15
120 servings of Biotin 5000 mcg: $16.10
100 servings of Leucine 500 mg + Isoleucine 250 mg + Valine 250 mg: $10.99
Total + $10 shipping & handling = approximately $100

Now, lets examine both the cost and value of TRX2:

90 servings of Niacin (Nicotinic acid) 40 mg
90 servings of L-Carnitine Tartrate 800 mg
90 servings of Potassium Chloride 191 mg
90 servings of Biotin 150 mcg
90 servings of Leucine 150 mg + Isoleucine 75 mg + Valine 75 mg
Total + $47.62 for international shipping & handling = $252.23

NOW, you may be thinking, "but TRX2 has engineered their supplement with the perfect amounts of each ingredient, and if you mess up the balance, all the effects will be lost!!!"  Though Mr. Whitfield has hinted as much on his website, no doubt to incept us into coming up with this very argument on our own,  I don't need a P.H.D to point out the ridiculousness of this claim.  It's absurd to think that somehow the precise combination and balance of ingredients yields a revolutionary, heretofore unseen benefit.  This is a sentiment that plays upon our desperate hopes and dreams.  Do not be fooled.   If I've discovered anything in my research, it's that taking large, borderline excessive amounts of these ingredients is what's truly beneficial for hair loss.  For example, its been shown that taking high doses of Vitamin B complex (which includes Niacin), helps to combat hair loss.  The same is true of virtually every ingredient in TRX2.  Why then, you might ask, didn't Whitfield include higher doses in his supplement?  Two reasons; cost and regulation.  Not only is it cheaper to include less, but there are EU regulations regarding recommended daily dose that he was forced to adhere to.

Conclusions:

1) Trx2 is not a revolutionary treatment, but a combination of supplements that have been independently correlated with increased hair function
2) Trx2 is 150% MORE EXPENSIVE
3) Buying the supplements separately yields more servings for less money
4)Trx2 is a MUCH LESS POTENT version 
5) You can buy MUCH MORE POTENT versions of the ingredients separately
6) At best, Whitfield is an ambitious P.H.D. that is conducting potentially important research and needs funding.
7) At worst, Whitfield is a conniving, manipulative, greedy snake oil salesman that is capitalizing on the desperation and suffering of others.

----------


## ThinFast

Gryfindor, we know you are against TRX2, that's no update. Furthermore, your costs for TRX2 are misleading. They reflect a 3 month supply. I haven't gotten my trx2 yet, but I'm assuming you consume 3 servings/day, so you are actually getting 270 servings for that price.

I'm not certain how you're breaking down the supplement's servings you purchased so I can't comment about pricing there.

----------


## ThinFast

Can't edit my above post for some reason, but I noticed on a previous post that trx2 says 30 sevings/bottle. So I stand corrected, the price for 90 servings is accurate. I don't necessarily believe that more is better though. I think it would be wise to wait for users to report back with results.

----------


## AgainstThis

Some Gryf is mighty iffed methinks.

No one here is proclaiming this to be the Sainted Graal Cure Of The Ages.

It's some new shit that is not all that expensive if you order within the EU. So far my shedding has been dramatically reduced but that could be blind chance.

Tell you what.

You keep taking the separate ingredients and I keep on popping TRX2. If in 6-8 months time I haven't grown my frontal corners back, the joke's on me and I'll buy you a limited edition Thomas Whitfield Bobblehead, holding a cool "AgainstThis is An Idiot" placard, ok?  :Smile:

----------


## Gryffindor

ThinFast, you're absolutely correct about me being against Trx2, which is obvious from my posts and requires no update.  The update is in regards to the research I've done and what I've learned from ordering the ingredients separately.  

That being said, the rest of your comment is wrong and is predicated on a misunderstanding of my terms.  I appologize if I wasn't exactly clear, but considering the amount I had to write, I hope you'll forgive me =)

First of all, when I used the word "servings," what I really meant was "days worth" or "daily servings," NOT "pills."  So, for example, when I stated that the $250 shipment of Trx2 contains 90 servings, what I really meant was that you get 90 days worth of Trx2 for $250.  I took into account the fact that the daily serving size for Trx2 is 3 pills and shortened that into the word "servings" (which is a pretty standard usage in my experience).  I could have equivalently stated that Trx2 contains 270 pills (three bottles of 90 pills) for $250, where each bottle translates into 30 days worth.  Thus, my intention was not to be misleading, but to share some objective facts about the pricing of Trx2 versus the pricing of individual supplements.

With respect to the data I listed for buying the ingredients separately, the same system applies, though there was no need to do any translations since the serving size for each individual supplement is 1 pill (in large part because the potency is so much higher).  Actually, the only discrepancy is that the serving size for BCAA is 2 pills, but this is accounted for since the bottle contains 200 pills, meaning that there are still 100 "servings" in the bottle.

I hope this clears up my earlier post.  I don't write this stuff to be a negative nancy or to make you feel bad about ordering Trx2, I'm just trying to help the members of this forum avoid paying 150% more than they need to.  None of us want to believe that this guy is just another scam artist, myself included, but if you do the research, the truth is undeniable.  It's been staring us in the face the entire time, but because we're all desperate, we're able to look past the obvious and rest on hopes and dreams.  This is precisely what Whitfield is counting on to sell Trx2.

----------


## Gryffindor

Haha fair enough fellas.  It's your money, and if you live in the EU, it definitely makes more sense than it does for me.  I just don't have that kind of money to blow, especially when I can get a better product for so much less.  

And yes, if you do some research, you'll find that many of the ingredients in Trx2 work better when you take them in large doses.  Worst comes to worst you'll just piss out any extra that your body can't process.

Good luck with Trx2, I hope it fills in those temples for ya.  Keep us posted.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> ThinFast, you're absolutely correct about me being against Trx2, which is obvious from my posts and requires no update.  The update is in regards to the research I've done and what I've learned from ordering the ingredients separately.  
> 
> That being said, the rest of your comment is wrong and is predicated on a misunderstanding of my terms.  I appologize if I wasn't exactly clear, but considering the amount I had to write, I hope you'll forgive me =)
> 
> First of all, when I used the word "servings," what I really meant was "days worth" or "daily servings," NOT "pills."  So, for example, when I stated that the $250 shipment of Trx2 contains 90 servings, what I really meant was that you get 90 days worth of Trx2 for $250.  I took into account the fact that the daily serving size for Trx2 is 3 pills and shortened that into the word "servings" (which is a pretty standard usage in my experience).  I could have equivalently stated that Trx2 contains 270 pills (three bottles of 90 pills) for $250, where each bottle translates into 30 days worth.  Thus, my intention was not to be misleading, but to share some objective facts about the pricing of Trx2 versus the pricing of individual supplements.
> 
> With respect to the data I listed for buying the ingredients separately, the same system applies, though there was no need to do any translations since the serving size for each individual supplement is 1 pill (in large part because the potency is so much higher).  Actually, the only discrepancy is that the serving size for BCAA is 2 pills, but this is accounted for since the bottle contains 200 pills, meaning that there are still 100 "servings" in the bottle.
> 
> I hope this clears up my earlier post.  I don't write this stuff to be a negative nancy or to make you feel bad about ordering Trx2, I'm just trying to help the members of this forum avoid paying 150% more than they need to.  None of us want to believe that this guy is just another scam artist, myself included, but if you do the research, the truth is undeniable.  It's been staring us in the face the entire time, but because we're all desperate, we're able to look past the obvious and rest on hopes and dreams.  This is precisely what Whitfield is counting on to sell Trx2.


 I think the main thing here is that people are trying this to see how much it works. If TRX2 works well and people are satisfied then, you can always switch and get everything individually like yourself. I don't see what the big deal is but i do appreciate your help. Now can you help me even more and give me the sites where you bought all these supplements hahaha. I wan't to do my own research and since your total seemed cheap, i might try that sooner or later.

----------


## Jcm800

> Haha fair enough fellas.  It's your money, and if you live in the EU, it definitely makes more sense than it does for me.  I just don't have that kind of money to blow, especially when I can get a better product for so much less.  
> 
> And yes, if you do some research, you'll find that many of the ingredients in Trx2 work better when you take them in large doses.  Worst comes to worst you'll just piss out any extra that your body can't process.
> 
> Good luck with Trx2, I hope it fills in those temples for ya.  Keep us posted.


 But with your independent ingredients regime - won't you be rattling when you get up and walk somewhere? With TRX2 one takes three cap's, how many would we have to take if we go for your method?! Not knocking it, might even try it myself, but knocking back bucket loads of capsules/tablet's daily doesnt appeal to me, three isnt so bad  :Smile:

----------


## CVAZBAR

> But with your independent ingredients regime - won't you be rattling when you get up and walk somewhere? With TRX2 one takes three cap's, how many would we have to take if we go for your method?! Not knocking it, might even try it myself, but knocking back bucket loads of capsules/tablet's daily doesnt appeal to me, three isnt so bad


 It seems that he is done helping us hahaha.

----------


## Deluxe

> So I'm creating a formulation of my own with the ingredients and the dosage listed on the bottle of TRX2:
> 
> NOTE:  This serving of tablets below are for 1 full day (do not triple the amount).  You should only be taking a total of 7 capsules for 1 day.
> 
> Potassium Chloride: 99mg - 2 capsules (Required per bottle is 191mg)
> 
> Biotin: 1mg - 1 capsule (Required per bottle is 900mcg)
> 
> L-Carnitine Tartrate - 500mg - 2 capsules (Required per bottle is 800mg)
> ...


 As I stated above guys, you would have to take 7 tablets if you take the ingredients individually.  I wouldn't mind taking 7 tablets a day vs. 3 TRX2...if I could save money.  But who cares, you guys already bought them and now at least we can compare since Gyff and I are taking homemade supps while you guys are on TRX2.

Lets just hope that there is something to this madness. 

Againsthis, how is your treatment coming along? Anything extraordinary?

----------


## DallasTreado

For me, what is missing in this discussion is: "how will you know it is working?" When you grow hair on your palms? When you notice some peach fuzz on your temples? When the density of terminal hairs increases by 50%, with a 95% confidence interval compared to the control group that you convinced to take the risk of having no treatment at all?

One point is: most of us are taking many things at once and we really would not be able to say whether we would have obtained the same results without TRX2. Another point: the product has not been on the market for more than 2 weeks and we (me too) are already obsessively checking this site to see if anyone has grown hair overnight like Homer Simpson in the Dimoxinil episode from the early 90s.

Dont get me wrong, I might smear cow poo on my head if enough people claimed it worked (and some guy with thick hair came on TV to sell me his specially formulated cow dung cream called "Excretical" for 129.99 for a 2 month's supply when I could just go to a feedlot and formulate my own).

We also need to be wary of our own high expectations. Even seasoned hairloss sufferers are quick to jump on a bandwagon that we come to find out is occupied only by a toothless banjo player....

----------


## AgainstThis

Toothless banjo players are going to save the world one day, just you wait and see  :Big Grin: 

Seriously though, you can have me as your blind study subject. I only take TRX2 and wash my hair with Nizoral shampoo twice a week (Any ketoconazole containing shampoo is the same, really). So if dramatic changes occur, it'll be due to this regimen particularly and nothing else.

The shedding has completely stopped these past 10 days which is a big plus for me, but that could be coincidence.

The TRUE test will be whether I see some DEFINITE new fuzz on the 3 month mark, to grow into real hair by 6 months, to grow into "Hey, 'd you do something to your hair?" by months 8-10. 

If that doesn't happen, Whitfiled can enjoy my ~300 Euro total and I'll go make the aforementioned bobblehead  :Big Grin:

----------


## DallasTreado

I really hope it works man... I really, really do...

And if it doesnt, we can market Excretical to old, balding former snake oil salesmen named Whitfield....

Enjoyed your bobblehead challenge, by the way... made me laugh

----------


## Gryffindor

I agree with Deluxe.  In my opinion, the difference between taking 3 pills and taking 6 or 7 is negligible, especially if the latter option is drastically less expensive and potentially more effective.

CVAZBAR, sorry but you're on your own for that.  I don't remember which sites I used and it would be a pain for me to track them down again.  Moreover, you really don't need my help to find these supplements online.  There are literally dozens of sites that sell these vitamins super cheap.  Just search "buy xyz supplement" in Google and you'll see what I'm talking about.  After that, it's just a matter of picking the potency that you want and finding a company that seems reputable.

One other thing for anyone that is reassembling the Trx2 ingredients--make sure you order your niacin as "Nicotinic Acid" and not "Niacinamide," as the latter isn't a vasodilator (which I believe is the purpose of taking niacin in the first place).  Unfortunately, Nicotinic Acid is also the form of niacin that causes flushing, which is going to be annoying to deal with, but worth it if it reverses hair loss.  Anyway, good luck to everyone!

----------


## Jcm800

Finding Potassium Chloride supplements in the UK isn't proving easy, any one else had any luck?

Could always eat a couple of banana's per day lol

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Toothless banjo players are going to save the world one day, just you wait and see 
> 
> Seriously though, you can have me as your blind study subject. I only take TRX2 and wash my hair with Nizoral shampoo twice a week (Any ketoconazole containing shampoo is the same, really). So if dramatic changes occur, it'll be due to this regimen particularly and nothing else.
> 
> The shedding has completely stopped these past 10 days which is a big plus for me, but that could be coincidence.
> 
> The TRUE test will be whether I see some DEFINITE new fuzz on the 3 month mark, to grow into real hair by 6 months, to grow into "Hey, 'd you do something to your hair?" by months 8-10. 
> 
> If that doesn't happen, Whitfiled can enjoy my ~300 Euro total and I'll go make the aforementioned bobblehead


 So it stopped your hair loss completely?? NO hairs at all?? That was fast. That's already a big plus i think. I would be extremely satisfied if it at least stopped my hair loss.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> I agree with Deluxe.  In my opinion, the difference between taking 3 pills and taking 6 or 7 is negligible, especially if the latter option is drastically less expensive and potentially more effective.
> 
> CVAZBAR, sorry but you're on your own for that.  I don't remember which sites I used and it would be a pain for me to track them down again.  Moreover, you really don't need my help to find these supplements online.  There are literally dozens of sites that sell these vitamins super cheap.  Just search "buy xyz supplement" in Google and you'll see what I'm talking about.  After that, it's just a matter of picking the potency that you want and finding a company that seems reputable.
> 
> One other thing for anyone that is reassembling the Trx2 ingredients--make sure you order your niacin as "Nicotinic Acid" and not "Niacinamide," as the latter isn't a vasodilator (which I believe is the purpose of taking niacin in the first place).  Unfortunately, Nicotinic Acid is also the form of niacin that causes flushing, which is going to be annoying to deal with, but worth it if it reverses hair loss.  Anyway, good luck to everyone!


 I actually did do a little search on the net for supplements but didn't really see anything as cheap as what you posted. Guess I need to look for more. Thanks

----------


## Jcm800

> I actually did do a little search on the net for supplements but didn't really see anything as cheap as what you posted. Guess I need to look for more. Thanks


 No neither have i. Also Gryffindor - having done all your research are you going to try the supplements yourself after looking into it in depth?

----------


## CVAZBAR

> No neither have i. Also Gryffindor - having done all your research are you going to try the supplements yourself after looking into it in depth?


 Yeah, that's the only reason why I asked him. Obviously it's not too hard finding supplements but the prices he posted was what caught my eye. Plus I would really need to make sure how I would take them anyways. My dumb ass would probably overdose hahaha.

----------


## Jcm800

> Yeah, that's the only reason why I asked him. Obviously it's not too hard finding supplements but the prices he posted was what caught my eye. Plus I would really need to make sure how I would take them anyways. My dumb ass would probably overdose hahaha.


 Doesnt seem all that cheap(er) to me, but, i'm looking in the UK, and prob not that hard, will look again later. Lol@overdose

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Doesnt seem all that cheap to me, but, i'm looking in the UK, and prob not that hard, will look again later. Lol@overdose


 Well I meant CHEAPER haha.

----------


## Jcm800

And me too  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> Toothless banjo players are going to save the world one day, just you wait and see 
> 
> Seriously though, you can have me as your blind study subject. I only take TRX2 and wash my hair with Nizoral shampoo twice a week (Any ketoconazole containing shampoo is the same, really). So if dramatic changes occur, it'll be due to this regimen particularly and nothing else.
> 
> The shedding has completely stopped these past 10 days which is a big plus for me, but that could be coincidence.
> 
> The TRUE test will be whether I see some DEFINITE new fuzz on the 3 month mark, to grow into real hair by 6 months, to grow into "Hey, 'd you do something to your hair?" by months 8-10. 
> 
> If that doesn't happen, Whitfiled can enjoy my ~300 Euro total and I'll go make the aforementioned bobblehead


 Out of interest - how are you taking your Trx? - all three caps at once, or thru the day?

----------


## Gryffindor

JCM, yes I am going to try the supplements.  The ones that I listed in my original post are what I purchased last night.  When they get here in a day or two and I begin taking them, I'll keep u guys updated.

As far as not being able to find the supplements online... that really surprises me.  If you're using Google, when you search for one of the supplements, click the "Shopping results" page and a whole list of vendors will come up.  Then it is just a matter of finding the right specification.  The fact of the matter is that you can probably get these supplements for MUCH LESS than I listed.  I chose to buy the supplements in a much higher potency than Trx2, which you may not want.  I'm betting that if you choose a lower potency, more akin to what is found in Trx2, you could probably do this all for around $50-$75 including shipping.

I'm not sure if its b/c you guys are from the EU or what, but it was an absolute cinch to find and purchase these supplements.  Look again using my advice, and if you still cant find anything, I'll dig through my history and provide you the links.

Finally, I'm not sure if it was a joke or not, but just to clear things up, it is EXTREMELY difficult to overdose on any of these supplements, or for that matter supplements in general.  For the most part, if you take more of a vitamin or supplement than your body can handle, you just piss it out.  You have to be ingesting multiple GRAMS, if not OUNCES of some of these supplements to overdose.  If you're concerned, simply Google "xyz supplement overdose."  I did for each one and decided upon the potency I wanted accordingly.

----------


## AgainstThis

For the past four months, every time I combed my hair, 10 or 15 would come out and washing it was plain depressing in terms of what came out (Around 50 every time). 

For the past ten days, there's MAYBE a single hair on the comb and around 10-12 during a wash...it's a noticeable, significant difference.

It may just be the natural progression of my hairloss but the timing is suspiciously good  :Big Grin:

----------


## CVAZBAR

> JCM, yes I am going to try the supplements.  The ones that I listed in my original post are what I purchased last night.  When they get here in a day or two and I begin taking them, I'll keep u guys updated.
> 
> As far as not being able to find the supplements online... that really surprises me.  If you're using Google, when you search for one of the supplements, click the "Shopping results" page and a whole list of vendors will come up.  Then it is just a matter of finding the right specification.  The fact of the matter is that you can probably get these supplements for MUCH LESS than I listed.  I chose to buy the supplements in a much higher potency than Trx2, which you may not want.  I'm betting that if you choose a lower potency, more akin to what is found in Trx2, you could probably do this all for around $50-$75 including shipping.
> 
> I'm not sure if its b/c you guys are from the EU or what, but it was an absolute cinch to find and purchase these supplements.  Look again using my advice, and if you still cant find anything, I'll dig through my history and provide you the links.
> 
> Finally, I'm not sure if it was a joke or not, but just to clear things up, it is EXTREMELY difficult to overdose on any of these supplements, or for that matter supplements in general.  For the most part, if you take more of a vitamin or supplement than your body can handle, you just piss it out.  You have to be ingesting multiple GRAMS, if not OUNCES of some of these supplements to overdose.  If you're concerned, simply Google "xyz supplement overdose."  I did for each one and decided upon the potency I wanted accordingly.


 HAHA Of course I was joking bro.

----------


## Gryffindor

Word son, just making sure

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks Gryffindor shall look more in depth. Potassium seems to be elusive for sure tho. 
Also, with Trx could there be something in it that isn't listed on the bottle? I'm thinking every ingredient needs to be listed by law tho?
But then again, Coca Cola has a magical ingredient allegedly thats kept secret?!
Just wondering if we are being told EVERYTHING that's in Trx by Biolabs??

----------


## AgainstThis

Short answer:

There is no telling.

Hold on till summer. If the results are as extravagant as they claim, I'll be the first to roll in the sun, happy as a pig in shit. A very hairy pig at that.

However, the fact that they INSIST on the temple/frontal regrowth thing makes me hopeful. Nobody has dared claim something like that before, not even Regain itself. Also, the lack of heavy advertising is not necessarily a bad thing. Look at Provillus and other scams around that even get on late night TV. They get a lot of exposure. Does it mean they work?

**** no  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

Lol, yep you're right, time will tell, good luck tho, the fact you've quit shedding as much is great, let's hope its not coincidental, fingers crossed.

----------


## Jcm800

Finally got some replies from them. They have had technical hitches apparently. 
Whitfield by all accounts has been made aware of this forum and possibly may jump in and answer some concerns, take that with a pinch of salt, but i did get two personal replies eventually.

----------


## KeepTheHair

They need to answer the question "Why not take the ingredients individually?" more in depth.

Does TRX2 only contain the exact amount of ingredients? or does it contain something extra that you don't get if you take the ingredients separately?

Mine not arrived yet.

----------


## Gryffindor

Well, they finally got back to me too.  He touches upon the question that is central in many of our minds--what is special about the way these ingredients are combined--but provides nothing further than what can be found on the website.  I am more hopeful now that they've gotten back to me, but I think I'll still take my own regiment until we get more data back from users here and from Trx2's supposed clinical trials.  I've included the email below.  Those of you that are taking Trx2, keep the feedback coming!


My name is Andy, and I'm a member of TRX2's customer support team. I'm sorry that we were not able to reply earlier.

All of the concerns you raised about our company and our industry are valid. We are trying earnestly to shed the negative stigma associated with hair loss treatments such as ours. I will do my best to answer all of your questions (although there are a lot of them) as thoroughly as possible.

TRX2 uses natural supplements to stimulate potassium ion channel formation within hair follicles (although a drug could potentially be used for this purpose, it would be very expensive and time-consuming to develop and side-effects would be more likely). Many of the ingredients found in TRX2 can be bought separately, but our patent-pending formula contains a specific combination that is synthesized by the body in such a way as to affect hair growth.

We are currently conducting a large-scale research study that will quantitatively assess the efficacy of our product over time. This study will be concluded during the third quarter of this year, at which time all pertinent documentation (including pictures) will be published. Unfortunately, we cannot provide any more detailed information until that time. Of course, if you decide that the financial burden of purchasing TRX2 is too much to bear at the current juncture, you can always wait a few months (and I encourage you to do so!) to decide whether or not our product is right for you.

According to previous studies and depending on the individual, results of TRX2 supplementation become visible between 3-8 months.

As you are already aware - the precise physiological mechanism that TRX2 is targeting is a complicated one. We are continuing our studies and are developing even more rigorous treatments based on this science. Of course, our final goal is to completely cure hair loss.

Will the TRX2 supplement achieve this goal? No. Will it have very positive effects for individuals with NW1-4 hair loss patterns? Absolutely.

I hope this helps ameliorate your concerns to some extent. We value your patronage and your inquisitive reaction to our research.

Andy

----------


## thechamp

my story is i still have alot of hair but im on propecia now ive orderd trx2,now i hope it works i have some faith on one hand but this does remind me of a product called zenagen,they said they would have pitcures published at a certin time it was a shampoo that supposed to block dht for the first few months it work then stopped,but it was a scam now i mean trx2 say they will 
publish photos with results just like zenagen did and zenagen still has there site up withno new results always avoiding how the science works etc now i hope im wrong and trx2 works but there pages ar set up similar cheak for your self www.zenagen.com

----------


## thechamp

also the follow me on facebook and twitter is a worry both zenagen and trx2 have this it does scream scam in a way lets just hope it works

----------


## Bakez

> Well, they finally got back to me too.  He touches upon the question that is central in many of our minds--what is special about the way these ingredients are combined--but provides nothing further than what can be found on the website.  I am more hopeful now that they've gotten back to me, but I think I'll still take my own regiment until we get more data back from users here and from Trx2's supposed clinical trials.  I've included the email below.  Those of you that are taking Trx2, keep the feedback coming!
> 
> 
> My name is Andy, and I'm a member of TRX2's customer support team. I'm sorry that we were not able to reply earlier.
> 
> All of the concerns you raised about our company and our industry are valid. We are trying earnestly to shed the negative stigma associated with hair loss treatments such as ours. I will do my best to answer all of your questions (although there are a lot of them) as thoroughly as possible.
> 
> TRX2 uses natural supplements to stimulate potassium ion channel formation within hair follicles (although a drug could potentially be used for this purpose, it would be very expensive and time-consuming to develop and side-effects would be more likely). Many of the ingredients found in TRX2 can be bought separately, but our patent-pending formula contains a specific combination that is synthesized by the body in such a way as to affect hair growth.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a scam

----------


## Jcm800

Heres my first reply i got from them today..


I will view the website and ask Dr. Whitfield if he would be willing to participate in such a discussion. Please understand that this may or may not be possible, given his extremely busy schedule.

I would like to say thanks for your keen interest in our company, however. We are doing our best to keep customers as informed as possible, and we are continually experimenting with the most effective communication mediums.

Andy

----------


## Jcm800

And the second..



Hi,

My name is Andy (TRX2 Scientific Support). Sorry we were not able to reply earlier.

You are right that TRX2 does not inhibit DHT production in the same way that Propecia does. To read more about the proposed mechanism of action of TRX2 refer to http://www.trx2.com/store/the-science.

Our product has been shown to prevent hair loss and help re-grow miniaturized hair follicles in studies conducted to date. A more exhaustive research study is currently ongoing, and when it concludes (Q3 2011) more documentation about the efficacy of our supplement will be provided to the public.

Hope this helps,

Andy

----------


## ThinFast

> Haha fair enough fellas.  It's your money, and if you live in the EU, it definitely makes more sense than it does for me.  I just don't have that kind of money to blow, especially when I can get a better product for so much less.  
> 
> And yes, if you do some research, you'll find that many of the ingredients in Trx2 work better when you take them in large doses.  Worst comes to worst you'll just piss out any extra that your body can't process.
> 
> Good luck with Trx2, I hope it fills in those temples for ya.  Keep us posted.


 I think it will be interesting to see what happens between those of us taking TRX2 and those taking the individual supplements.  Much like AgainstThis, this will be the only supplement that I will be taking for hair growth.  I finished my last Avodart pill a few weeks ago, and after a recent sexual experience, I realize that DHT inhibitors definitely do have some side effects on me... though I did not realize it until last week.  Now, if my damned TRX2 would just get here quickly, I'm getting tired of looking at my thinning hair!

----------


## Jcm800

> Doesnt seem all that cheap(er) to me, but, i'm looking in the UK, and prob not that hard, will look again later. Lol@overdose


 And potassium chloride tabs are as rare as rocking horse shit in the UK, given up looking, anyone had any luck??

----------


## Jcm800

> i agree :P


 Hey - did you ever receive your supply Dutch Dude?

----------


## Jcm800

> Received mine today. Looks like an expensive vitamin. Very careful wording about promoting hair growth. Says 'may' promote hair growth. Not as boisterous as their claims on their website. I'm very sceptical. This is no cure and just seems to be an expensive hair supplement.


 Turkman, any progress yet? Be great to hear more reports positive/negative  :Smile:

----------


## AgainstThis

"Follow us on Facebook" has become an industry standard for web sites, from anyone selling socks to helicopter engines. It is indicative of NOTHING except a well run online presence.

Furthermore, there are a lot of shampoos like Zenagen, mostly based on Saw Palmetto extracts to do their work. It is proven that no shampoo alone will help reverse your hair loss, since it is something that has to be tackled on a molecular level. If you want a shampoo that compliments your regimen, use something with 2% ketoconazole, proven to greatly boost any regimen, at no side effects and it's sold dirt cheap.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Hey - did you ever receive your supply Dutch Dude?


 no  :Frown:  not yet at least...maybe i should try via paypal...does anyone have complains about the product so far?

----------


## Jcm800

I'm going the individual ingredients route - sourced some Potassium Chloride in the UK finally, so getting my shit together and will hopefully start next week sometime, if nothing else, it's cheaper - i'm put off by Trx's auto order system amongst other thing's, personally i don't think they should implement the auto-order, going by their communications i don't trust them to cancel further order's if requested - just my concern's tho, maybe it's unfounded.

----------


## Zoidberg

Good luck with that route Jcm, will you be taking any before after pics for too?
I'll try to update my pics every month.  
At the moment there is nothing meaningful to report for me other than minimal shedding still. Not seen more than 3 hairs down each time when washing my hair over the last week.

----------


## Jcm800

> Good luck with that route Jcm, will you be taking any before after pics for too?
> I'll try to update my pics every month.  
> At the moment there is nothing meaningful to report for me other than minimal shedding still. Not seen more than 3 hairs down each time when washing my hair over the last week.


 Thanks Zoidberg. Ill prob take a few shots for reference and if i see a worthwhile improvement will deffo share.

I know my hair like we all do and will spot Improvements easily. Plus if my shed reduces as much as yours it'll prob cease, as i only lose six or seven in the shower as it is with no meds or supps luckily.

----------


## Jcm800

I should add 'hopefully cease' - wishful thinking  :Wink:

----------


## HairRobinHood

> I should add 'hopefully cease' - *wishful thinking*


 That's why companies like "Merck" or Whitfield or the whole HT industry is living a nice life.

----------


## thechamp

lets hope they post pictures in Q3 and not say sorry we are still not ready etc and make excuses so lets see

----------


## Winston

I really hope that I am wrong, but my hunch is that this will all amount to some very disappointed people. There are many products that make all sorts of claims and some of them are promoted by PhDs, dermatologists and other people in the medical profession. If this product really worked the owners of it would not be taking the route they are taking to market it. It would be very easy for them to sell it in stores and websites across the world. They would not have to worry about customer service and such and would not be tweeting.

----------


## Jcm800

> I really hope that I am wrong, but my hunch is that this will all amount to some very disappointed people. There are many products that make all sorts of claims and some of them are promoted by PhDs, dermatologists and other people in the medical profession. If this product really worked the owners of it would not be taking the route they are taking to market it. It would be very easy for them to sell it in stores and websites across the world. They would not have to worry about customer service and such and would not be tweeting.


 Which is one good reason i'm not giving Whitfield my money and am getting the ingredients separately, if however Trx2 user reports come in positively and i'm not having similar result's i'll happily help him buy a yacht.

----------


## Winston

Well if this stuff works Id be happy to eat my words and start ordering it too :Smile:

----------


## BoSox

30k views and counting.. I'm glad I started this post about Trx2.. didn't think anybody was going to.

I have yet to order my 3month supply.. I want to see what people post about the product, and not just rely on fabricated testimonials off their site.

----------


## Jcm800

> 30k views and counting.. I'm glad I started this post about Trx2.. didn't think anybody was going to.
> 
> I have yet to order my 3month supply.. I want to see what people post about the product, and not just rely on fabricated testimonials off their site.


 Whitfield should give you a free supply, because scouting around on the net i hardly see any post's about his product, he must be getting quite a bit of business thanks to this thread!

----------


## Laserhead

I was scammed by the laser crap, Ill be dammed if I fall for this. But like Winston said, if it works Ill probably get some. Lol! I would not buy it now though and a few positive posts will not make it real for me. If after a year many people are saying it has worked them Ill try some.

----------


## Jcm800

Well their response to mail's is up to speed now - i mailed this morning and asked about the auto re-ordering, and how to go about cancelling if i wished too, and got this reply just now (23:15 tho, working late?)...

> Hi,
> thanks for reaching out on this.
> 
> Definitely, you can cancel the quarterly convenience program any time - simply by dropping us a line. You won't be locked into any strange subscription/payment scheme.
> 
> The program is purely designed for you to not having to worry about re-ordering and getting the supplies to your door every 3 month.
> 
> Hope this helps & thanks for your interest,
> 
> Jenny

Also got another reply saying that later this year Trx will be available 'through other channels' as well as from their site.

----------


## Bakez

Quite frankly its 99.9999999999999&#37; utter crap. I wouldnt be expecting any 'photos' in Q3...

----------


## Zoidberg

On a slightly more positive note I've noticed a slight increase in a Minoxidil style fuzz at the front, along with the reduced shedding previously mentioned.  AgainstThis have you noticed any new fuzz or is it just me seeing things?

----------


## AgainstThis

I did, but I'm telling myself it's my mind playing tricks, or maybe the Nizoral or previously miniaturized hair follicles I'm seeing now because I pay such close and extreme attention. 

The true test is going to be whether that fuzz (you can see some in the pictures that I've posted and more of it that goes near my original hairline that is way too fine for the lens to pick up) will develop into thick terminal growth.

That's why I'm holding out for the 3 month mark, at least then we'll be able to have some conclusive, irrefutable proof on this.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> I did, but I'm telling myself it's my mind playing tricks, or maybe the Nizoral or previously miniaturized hair follicles I'm seeing now because I pay such close and extreme attention. 
> 
> The true test is going to be whether that fuzz (you can see some in the pictures that I've posted and more of it that goes near my original hairline that is way too fine for the lens to pick up) will develop into thick terminal growth.
> 
> That's why I'm holding out for the 3 month mark, at least then we'll be able to have some conclusive, irrefutable proof on this.


 Hopefully it's not our mind's playing tricks on us.

----------


## AgainstThis

Man that video takes me back centuries. 

In a good sense  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

> On a slightly more positive note I've noticed a slight increase in a Minoxidil style fuzz at the front, along with the reduced shedding previously mentioned.  AgainstThis have you noticed any new fuzz or is it just me seeing things?


 Zoidberg when your shedding has taken a break in the past, how long before it usually start's again, did you ever notice a pattern? Just wondering if the pattern will break and the shedding cessation will last longer since taking Trx? - i guess only time will answer that one tho.

----------


## Zoidberg

Jcm, my hair loss has been fairly slow and steady over the last 4 years (now at what I would guess to be a NW3 Vertex stage). 
I've never observed particularly heavy shedding (been aware of shedding more than 20 hairs when washing my hair) and never been aware of a patten to it either.
Over the last year I would loose about 5-10 hairs daily when washing my hair, which has noticeably reduced to less than 5 recently. 
It may be because I'm taking trx and actively checking for shedding much more precisely now, so maybe this is just an observation of my normal hair loss cycle.
Like you say, we'll find out given more time.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Man that video takes me back centuries. 
> 
> In a good sense


 Me too haha! Old school classics. I am from that era as well.

----------


## thechamp

ive been googleing trx2 alot her sites trying to say that thomas whitfield is just a scammer not a good sign

----------


## Jcm800

> ive been googleing trx2 alot her sites trying to say that thomas whitfield is just a scammer not a good sign


 Yep he prob is a scammer, theres a faint chance he isn't tho, so all we can do is hope eh?

----------


## thechamp

well i might just stick with propecia then i started using trx2 yesterday see what happens if he scams me i will personaly find him and get alll my money back even if im from australia i dont care ill fly over and pay him a visit and get more than my money back

----------


## Jcm800

> well i might just stick with propecia then i started using trx2 yesterday see what happens if he scams me i will personaly find him and get alll my money back even if im from australia i dont care ill fly over and pay him a visit and get more than my money back


 Haha hes in my city, ill let the tyres down on his new Bmw and give him a black eye too lol

----------


## ohlife

> Haha hes in my city, ill let the tyres down on his new Bmw and give him a black eye too lol


 Maybe you should just do it now and leave a note saying 'next time will be 100x worse if you don't tell me the honest truth about your product'.. gotta get down to the nitty gritty if you want results.

----------


## AgainstThis

Cyber-bullying Whitfield is beyond pathetic and counter-productive to him ever coming on this or any other online thread.

As with all untested treatments, this is a gamble. No one forced us to take it. A prudent, patient person waits on our results and sees about ordering in a year from now. We took a leap of faith, if it works, great, we're at the vanguard of new hair. If it doesn't, we're chumps. Not for the first, neither the last time in our lives. 

Whining about money lost gambling is bad form. So work on your poker skills if you want to do something productive, take pictures, keep a TRX2 diary -so if it doesn't work, it'll be Whitfield's tombstone, imagine hundreds of users with pictures proving it's inefficacy- or hell, experiment with your own ingredients.

Keep it real, keep it together. Be ****ing mature. Grow some hair. See some hope.

And so on and so forth  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

how come hair loss web sites like regrowth.com popular ones dont have anything about trx2

----------


## thechamp

does any one get a slaty taste in there mouth after taking trx2

----------


## Jcm800

Fair enough Against, was said tongue in cheek anyway, I'm as keen as you for results and am quite optimistic, soon as my own ingredients arrive ill be trying them and if i don't see results with that and you do with Trx ill happily make him richer like i said before.

----------


## ohlife

> Cyber-bullying Whitfield is beyond pathetic and counter-productive to him ever coming on this or any other online thread.
> 
> As with all untested treatments, this is a gamble. No one forced us to take it. A prudent, patient person waits on our results and sees about ordering in a year from now. We took a leap of faith, if it works, great, we're at the vanguard of new hair. If it doesn't, we're chumps. Not for the first, neither the last time in our lives. 
> 
> Whining about money lost gambling is bad form. So work on your poker skills if you want to do something productive, take pictures, keep a TRX2 diary -so if it doesn't work, it'll be Whitfield's tombstone, imagine hundreds of users with pictures proving it's inefficacy- or hell, experiment with your own ingredients.
> 
> Keep it real, keep it together. Be ****ing mature. Grow some hair. See some hope.
> 
> And so on and so forth


 Ah yeah.. pretty sure it was all jokes. sorry Whitfieeeeld.

----------


## reset

> does any one get a slaty taste in there mouth after taking trx2


 Yes, very much so. The salty aftertaste tends to linger for hours for me.
Also seeing a lot of fuzz on top but like other posters not sure if this was always there or my mind is tricking me.

----------


## thechamp

well then your mind is not tiircking you at all it must be results its the anixety of always cheaking ya hair hows your shedding going

----------


## Jcm800

Well the fuzz was there before or it wasn't?! I'm sure id know if there was fuzz on my head that wasn't there two weeks ago. Sounds to me like you guys are getting some gains here?

----------


## gutted

> Yes, very much so. The salty aftertaste tends to linger for hours for me.
> Also seeing a lot of fuzz on top but like other posters not sure if this was always there or my mind is tricking me.


 
my hair is pretty long, about 4/5 inches and i do see loads of 1 inch hairs all over my head though, this could new growth. and still my shedding is down to a minimum.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

maybe whitfield's company isn't fake after all...

----------


## Jcm800

Dont think they're fake as such, email responses are up to speed now, have been offered a 10&#37; discount as well today, might take the plunge myself. Have half of my separate ingredients already but think just maybe the ratio of ingriedients may be a factor in this working, hmm..

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Dont think they're fake as such, email responses are up to speed now, have been offered a 10% discount as well today, might take the plunge myself. Have half of my separate ingredients already but think just maybe the ratio of ingriedients may be a factor in this working, hmm..


 some people even experience regrowth...ALREADY! this product is supposed to be good against miniaturization...

----------


## Winston

Now theyre offering you discounts? You guys need to take a step back and look at all of this logically. You are purchasing nothing more then nutritional supplements. There is no clinical evidence that their nutritional products stop hair loss. In fact you dont even now where these products are being manufactured. Do they do it themselves or do they have a white label company who makes products for countless companies manufacturing it?

----------


## Jcm800

> Now theyre offering you discounts? You guys need to take a step back and look at all of this logically. You are purchasing nothing more then nutritional supplements. There is no clinical evidence that their nutritional products stop hair loss. In fact you dont even now where these products are being manufactured. Do they do it themselves or do they have a white label company who makes products for countless companies manufacturing it?


 They told me it's being manufactured and shipped from Germany

----------


## Jcm800

At least two guys on here are seeing fuzz, if this stuff even just feeds my existing hair and keeps it healthy its a good start  in my opinion, ok if i sign up for six months i may stand to lose a couple of hundred quid, so be it, I'll have tried at least.

----------


## Winston

Its a very common phenomenon for people to think they feel fuzz when they first start a product. What they are actually feeling is miniaturizing hair. Hey, I hope Im wrong and if I am I will be in line with the rest of you guys to purchase this product :Smile:

----------


## mlao

> Its a very common phenomenon for people to think they feel fuzz when they first start a product. What they are actually feeling is miniaturizing hair. Hey, I hope Im wrong and if I am I will be in line with the rest of you guys to purchase this product


 Finally a voice of reason. I will be right behind Winston if you guys are right.
Good Luck, and thanks for trying it out on yourselves.

----------


## Jcm800

> Its a very common phenomenon for people to think they feel fuzz when they first start a product. What they are actually feeling is miniaturizing hair. Hey, I hope Im wrong and if I am I will be in line with the rest of you guys to purchase this product


 But they are seeing, not feeling the fuzz?
It just isn't clear whether the fuzz is from regrowth, or hairloss miniaturization thats always been ocurring as far as i can tell.

----------


## depressed17

can anyone post the pictures of the fuzz(maybe regrowth) please

----------


## thechamp

seeing fuzz is good and its not feeling fuzz, its more of a bubbling sensation when your lossing hair

----------


## Jcm800

Feeling your hair fall out? Thats new to me, it just falls out in my experience, don't feel a thing

----------


## thechamp

just looking at there facebookpage they post some fake guy saying santa is going to look hairy for xmas now **** that looks like a scam big time

----------


## thechamp

http://www.************.com/FORUMS/m...ighlight_key=y this was posted last year some guy recans we could go in to hypotensive shock and die taking this shit

----------


## Bakez

what site is that?

----------


## thechamp

hair loss help     http://www.************.com/forums/m...VIEWTMP=Branch

----------


## Jcm800

> http://www.************.com/FORUMS/m...ighlight_key=y this was posted last year some guy recans we could go in to hypotensive shock and die taking this shit


 Link isn't working?

----------


## Bakez

He is just basing that on the fact that if you decide to drink minoxodil you will probably die, which is pretty obvious. But stupid when you realise that TRX2 (even if it is likely a scam) isn't minoxodil.

----------


## Jcm800

> He is just basing that on the fact that if you decide to drink minoxodil you will probably die, which is pretty obvious. But stupid when you realise that TRX2 (even if it is likely a scam) isn't minoxodil.


 And no one (as far as i know) has keeled over taking TRX2 so wouldnt worry about it

----------


## thechamp

or we just have to sit and wait and wait lol

----------


## LOLOLOL

Minoxidil, the drug is apparently a "Vasilodator"........something that expands the size of blood vessel's to allow a greater flow???!!!???.......i ain't sure

BUT.........Minoxidil was originally administered orally!!!!!!!!.........so that guy was talking crap, I told him so on the original forum thread..............lolol

----------


## thechamp

so any more info on trx2 so hard to wait lol ive stoped propecia for 5 days now on trx2 for that time so far so good see what happens soon

----------


## AgainstThis

Shedding down to an absolute minimum, no side effects, things looking good. Not much to report till the 3rd month milestone when we'll know if the fuzz is turning terminal.

----------


## thechamp

so whats your opinion on this do you think it will be a treatment that works or are we being scammed not many othr hair loss forums talk about this product

----------


## AgainstThis

It is way early to tell, really.

TRX2 makes an extremely bold claim and it'll rise or sink by it.

It IS exciting to be riding the latest in anti-hairloss medication but there's also a fairly great element of risk involved. For the time being it is pretty much off-limits to anyone outside of Europe, which includes most people who read this board.

Has it dramatically reduced my shedding? Yes.

Will it regrow the corners of my frontal hairline so I can worship at Whitfield's evil altar? I can only hope.

All I can say is, so far so good.

----------


## Jcm800

Exactly Against, way too early, but things are actually looking better already given less shedding-hope things continue this way and blossom into decent gains for you

----------


## CVAZBAR

> It is way early to tell, really.
> 
> TRX2 makes an extremely bold claim and it'll rise or sink by it.
> 
> It IS exciting to be riding the latest in anti-hairloss medication but there's also a fairly great element of risk involved. For the time being it is pretty much off-limits to anyone outside of Europe, which includes most people who read this board.
> 
> Has it dramatically reduced my shedding? Yes.
> 
> Will it regrow the corners of my frontal hairline so I can worship at Whitfield's evil altar? I can only hope.
> ...


 Maybe the next step is NO SHED AT ALL. Complete HALT. Then growth little by little. ****, I hate waiting.

----------


## thechamp

What are you on about I'm in Australia and I'm on trx2 I'm not in Europe sure u don't work for trx2 againstthis

----------


## AgainstThis

Thechamp- You caught me, I'm a hideous marketer, paid gross overhead to trick you all into buying TRX2. Damn son, you should start your very own sleuth enterprise. Might be the answer to the recession.

Wrong.

I said "Pretty much off limits" due to the great shipping cost anywhere OUTSIDE of the EU. Obviously, if you can afford it, you'll get it, but you think twice about it since it costs that much more.

For us EU residents it's pretty much the same price as already existing -and ineffective- hair loss supplements, so we figure why the hell not, let's give it a shot.

Good mornin' all  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

I have not cheaked my credit card yet to see how much it is will do

----------


## Jcm800

Well i've started my home brew ingredients today, let the ball start rolling..

----------


## Jcm800

> On a slightly more positive note I've noticed a slight increase in a Minoxidil style fuzz at the front, along with the reduced shedding previously mentioned.  AgainstThis have you noticed any new fuzz or is it just me seeing things?


 Hows the fuzz looking Zoidberg? Any improvements of note?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Hows the fuzz looking Zoidberg? Any improvements of note?


 Some of the fuzz has progressed into fine, slightly blond 0.5cm hairs which look much more promising than my previous results with minoxidil. 
It might be possible to see them by the time I update my pictures when I finish the first bottle in just over a week. It's a small increase but I think it is significant.  :Smile: 
Still minimal shedding too.
How to describe this next observation though?
My hair is quite fine and it usually flops down quite a bit. 
At the moment however, it's standing more perpendicular to my scalp than it would normally. This has had the effect of lifting my hair up slightly and accentuating the fact that I don't have much hair on top, as you can see right through it to my scalp now.  :Frown: 
So for me it's a swings and roundabouts moment, but on the whole I'm feeling like it is having some positive effects.

----------


## Jcm800

Well there are definitely changes going on there Zoidberg from the sounds of it  :Smile:  if those little hairs continue to flourish its very positive indeed!
Not sure about your remaining hair standing up more, maybe its being nourished well and is also responding? Who knows but all sounds exciting, good luck and looking forward to more updates, thanks.

----------


## hogy

Zoidberg: When you say minimal shedding, can you describe how much you were losing at your worst before you started on anything(or Trx2 more importantly)??

I am currently not taking anything and have been buzzing whats left for 12 months (number one) but when I did have longer hair, I could simply rub my head with the palm of my hand and each and everytime I did this I would lose close to 10 hairs. Not to mention how much I was losing in the shower!

Sorry if you have described this before! I have read through the entire thread as it has progressed but now going back to the start and reading all over again seems daunting as we are currently at page 62!

----------


## AgainstThis

Jcm800, make sure to take pictures of your day one condition, so we can draw comparisons and figure out whether or not there IS an actual 'hidden' medical device or it's all poppy****.

Also, in regards to the ingredients, I was speaking to a chemist friend of mine and he said that anything is possible because TRX2 consists of compounds -rather than elements- that all have a separate effect/behavior when they are bound to certain receptors. So that *also* looks kinda sorta promising.

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis, will do. Sounds promising eh? How's it looking for yourself? Any fuzz improvements?

----------


## AgainstThis

It's too early to tell, I only want to post conclusive, solid stuff.

The shedding is halted, my hair feels strong and good, but I need to get to the 3 month mark to tell if the fuzz will be turning into terminal growth or if it's just the miniaturizing hairline.

----------


## Jcm800

> It's too early to tell, I only want to post conclusive, solid stuff.
> 
> The shedding is halted, my hair feels strong and good, but I need to get to the 3 month mark to tell if the fuzz will be turning into terminal growth or if it's just the miniaturizing hairline.


 Yeah thats the thing, hopefully it's not a miniaturizing hairline, just have to anxiously sit tight, looking good tho.

----------


## Jcm800

> So I'm creating a formulation of my own with the ingredients and the dosage listed on the bottle of TRX2:
> 
> NOTE:  This serving of tablets below are for 1 full day (do not triple the amount).  You should only be taking a total of 7 capsules for 1 day.
> 
> Potassium Chloride: 99mg - 2 capsules (Required per bottle is 191mg)
> 
> Biotin: 1mg - 1 capsule (Required per bottle is 900mcg)
> 
> L-Carnitine Tartrate - 500mg - 2 capsules (Required per bottle is 800mg)
> ...


 Hi Deluxe, hows it going with the home brew formula?

----------


## Deluxe

> Hi Deluxe, hows it going with the home brew formula?


 Jcm, I've been a bit slow about getting these supps, but hopefully I should get started on then pretty soon...hopefully over the weekened.  Haven't been as aggressive in starting this regimen as I have a HT procedure with Dr. Konior earlier next month.  Kind of excited. Maybe I'll hold off this thing until after the procedure...

I must say that what Againstthis says also makes sense...that the supplements in a compound form could be the trick to this whole thing, which we can't obviously duplicate on our own...

Anyway, I'll keep yall posted.

----------


## Jcm800

Good luck with the HT dude. Ive just started my home brew formula today, will post any changes pronto. If i don't see any slow down of shedding like Against and Zoidberg have after a month, ill jump on the Trx train, as it could be the compound/formula is indeed the key, we shall see!

----------


## thechamp

Stopes shedding is like propecia don't worry we will see regrowth I gave stope propecia for a week and half been on trx2 for a good week and two days and stoped shedding it's all good trx2 will be better than propecia

----------


## Jcm800

> Stopes shedding is like propecia don't worry we will see regrowth I gave stope propecia for a week and half been on trx2 for a good week and two days and stoped shedding it's all good trx2 will be better than propecia


 Well done, sounds good, nice to see you're having results too champ  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

So is my brother

----------


## Jcm800

> So is my brother


 Even better!

----------


## thechamp

Only treatment stop my hair loss was. Propecia now trx2 has a week and two days I'm enough said we could be on to a winner

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Only treatment stop my hair loss was. Propecia now trx2 has a week and two days I'm enough said we could be on to a winner


 So this shit is stopping everyones shed? Thats awesome. Did you say that Propecia also stopped your hairloss CHAMP?? I would like to know a case where propecia didn't but trx2 did. That would be news!

----------


## thechamp

Propecia stoped it so many sides weight gain sexual feeling as good

----------


## DaveintheUK

Hi all.

Been watching this thread closely for a while now so I thought I'd register and chime in.
I've been taking Trx2 since 19th Jan, so just over 2 weeks, had no problems with ordering etc, it arrived in a few days.
  Now, I'm sure I'm not imagining this, but my shedding seems to have at least halved, which I first noticed after about a full week and has since continued. When I wash my hair I'm seeing perhaps 7-8 hairs in the bath as opposed to a previously consistent 20 plus.
   There definetly seems to be something afoot, time will tell I suppose...
I should note also that I was on Propecia until July last year for about 18 months, the usual shedding from coming off that had definetly long since stopped though. 
It worked for my hair but gave me the classic sides people seem to experience (Absolutely not in my head I should add!) fatigue, lowered libido, brain fog etc so that went in the bin when it became unbearable.

 Another thought, if Trx2 is a scam, wouldn't they be trying to milk it for all it's worth while they can? There seems to be zero advertising, which surely would be in their budget, it can't cost much to fling a few ads up on the net?
  My _hope_ is that if they know it works, then they're biding their time until people will be beating a path to there door in about 6 months when results filter in. Wishful thinking?!
   Otherwise I really don't see what they're going to get out of this excercise.

----------


## AgainstThis

Dave, exactly.

All other scams flood google with sites/ads when you type their names in. TRX2 only has their site, this forum, a couple of dead threads from other sites and my photo post for the Greek hairloss forum.

And we're either all mass hallucinating or this is indeed working. Big money's on the regrowth though. Fingers crossed.

----------


## reset

For the past week I`ve been getting itchy, prickly sensations down my back and stomach. Apparently it`s a well documented side effect of Nicotinic Acid, otherwise known as Niacin. Went to the gym today and noticed a rash on my forearm. Rashes are also a known side-effect. From what I read it`s nothing serious but I`ve cut down to two pills a day to lessen the intake of Niacin. Has anyone else experienced something similar? I posted a few links describing the phenomenon. I suppose on the up-side it shows these compounds are getting into my system so theoretically I should be growing some hair over the next few months.


http://www.nutritional-supplements-h...e-effects.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niacin

----------


## thechamp

finally somthing that works for every one fingers crossed thats all i can say partying tonight cose i have a good feeling still with out propecia only two hairs shed in the shower loving it

----------


## Jcm800

Good points, re advertising or lack of, as they say "a barking dog doesn't bite"-maybe Whitfield is confident that word of mouth is going to reap him rewards on a product he genuinely believes to help hairloss. Hope so.

----------


## thechamp

98 propecia was introduced 2011 trx2 baby all the way

----------


## Jcm800

> For the past week I`ve been getting itchy, prickly sensations down my back and stomach. Apparently it`s a well documented side effect of Nicotinic Acid, otherwise known as Niacin. Went to the gym today and noticed a rash on my forearm. Rashes are also a known side-effect. From what I read it`s nothing serious but I`ve cut down to two pills a day to lessen the intake of Niacin. Has anyone else experienced something similar? I posted a few links describing the phenomenon. I suppose on the up-side it shows these compounds are getting into my system so theoretically I should be growing some hair over the next few months.
> 
> 
> http://www.nutritional-supplements-h...e-effects.html
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niacin


 Jeez, i can relate to the flushing - my head feels like its on fire, face gone red, hand tingling, hmm, well shall see if it subsides, guess it's working, apparently it subsides after 15-20 mins, shall see!

----------


## Jcm800

> Jeez, i can relate to the flushing - my head feels like its on fire, face gone red, hand tingling, hmm, well shall see if it subsides, guess it's working, apparently it subsides after 15-20 mins, shall see!


 Took about one hour to regain normal face/neck/chest colour- took 100mg tab, shall half that next time.

----------


## AgainstThis

No flushing and/or rashes here, all normal, minimal shed, also something else:

Now the only hairs being shed are really thin ones, as opposed to thick terminal ones that used to be shed before TRX2. Now, very few are lost and these are the really weak ones.

Shit, it's working  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

> No flushing and/or rashes here, all normal, minimal shed, also something else:
> 
> Now the only hairs being shed are really thin ones, as opposed to thick terminal ones that used to be shed before TRX2. Now, very few are lost and these are the really weak ones.
> 
> Shit, it's working


 Excellent! My flush was a shock, face went very red and my neck and chest! Anyway shall half my dosage. Brilliant news tho Against, looking good  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

my brother now on trx2 and propecia has noticed less shedding than propecia alone trx2 keeps getting better is this just a dream :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> my brother now on trx2 and propecia has noticed less shedding than propecia alone trx2 keeps getting better is this just a dream


 How long has your brother been on it?

----------


## thechamp

same as me our hair feels stronger everything mate this has to be the shit we a nearing two weeks amazing results

----------


## Jcm800

> same as me our hair feels stronger everything mate this has to be the shit we a nearing two weeks amazing results


 Well considering how you were screaming scam before lol, i'm impressed, you seem real happy now  :Smile: 
Any fine hairs popping up at all?

----------


## depressed17

is there any way of getting it cheaper £50 is quite expensive for a student :/

----------


## Jcm800

> is there any way of getting it cheaper £50 is quite expensive for a student :/


 Mail them and they may offer you a 10% discount if you state it's a bit pricey, they did for me.

----------


## thechamp

the thing is i started lossing hair 7 years ago but kept most of it with propecia and minxol lazer revita shampoo but now it will just be trx2 and head and shoulders who cares what shampoo lol just trx2 will keep all i have as far as growing hair my hair is pretty much full head of hair, im just happy to of propecia and have somthing that acutaly works for every one not just me :Smile:  and no sides im 29 and born again watch out girls im back hehehe well i always was back but hey trx2 :Smile:

----------


## CVAZBAR

> the thing is i started lossing hair 7 years ago but kept most of it with propecia and minxol lazer revita shampoo but now it will just be trx2 and head and shoulders who cares what shampoo lol just trx2 will keep all i have as far as growing hair my hair is pretty much full head of hair, im just happy to of propecia and have somthing that acutaly works for every one not just me and no sides im 29 and born again watch out girls im back hehehe well i always was back but hey trx2


 Who else is on TRx2 but in the US? Thinfast? Fixed? Can't remember who else.

----------


## thechamp

If it keeps working like this hair transplanters are gonna be looking for jobs

----------


## DaveintheUK

Another article discussing Trx2:  
http://www.belgraviacentre.com/blog/...r-loss-remedy/

----------


## Jcm800

> If it keeps working like this hair transplanters are gonna be looking for jobs


 The rate you're going you'll have an affro in a month  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

god bless you thomas whitfeild

----------


## Jcm800

> god bless you thomas whitfeild


 
Champ- you've been on Trx nine or ten days yeah?

----------


## thechamp

roughly my hair feels so much thicker im amazed

----------


## Jcm800

> roughly my hair feels so much thicker im amazed


 Have you taken pictures champ? Would be good to keep a photographic record of your progress?

----------


## Jcm800

> roughly my hair feels so much thicker im amazed


 Whitfield will be using your quotes on his website soon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tr0jan

guys , this thing is literally like viviscal , it's doing the same for me , my chest hair , my eyebrows and my legs hair seem to get longer and longer with zero benefit to my scalp hair, experience is 9 days now.Should i carry on ?

----------


## Gubter_87

thechamp;
I don't know if you're trying to take the piss - but too be claiming the kind of results after less than two weeks, that you do after seems very suspicious.
I mean fuller hair already? That is not even physiologically possible...

Then again if you've experienced less shedding, congratulations - hopefully more gains will come...

----------


## Jcm800

> guys , this thing is literally like viviscal , it's doing the same for me , my chest hair , my eyebrows and my legs hair seem to get longer and longer with zero benefit to my scalp hair, experience is 9 days now.Should i carry on ?


 Its only been nine days, carry on i say, look what its doing for champ  :Smile:

----------


## tr0jan

yes the champ is very suspicious , he joined only for trx2 , doesnt that look suspicious ???? plus reporting results too early is a lie

----------


## Jcm800

> thechamp;
> I don't know if you're trying to take the piss - but too be claiming the kind of results after less than two weeks, that you do after seems very suspicious.
> I mean fuller hair already? That is not even physiologically possible...
> 
> Then again if you've experienced less shedding, congratulations - hopefully more gains will come...


 Lol I'm wondering if champ is working for Whitfield now? Hes gone from negative to unbelievably positive in a very short time span, but who knows he may really be a happy camper after all  :Smile:

----------


## OnTheBrink

Champ, I don't want to rain on your parade, but to see such results after about 2 weeks is really not possible. Just in terms of metabolism and the time it actually takes hair to grow. Im glad that you are feeling positive about TRX2, but lets just give it some time before we all go shouting to the mountain tops 'THOMAS WHITFIELD IS GOOOOOoooooD!!'. Im hoping for something good here too, but we need to remain realistic to reduce the chance of a whole bunch of people being scammed...

----------


## johnnyboots

until i see photos this means nothing,i hope it works,i have been scammed so often.

----------


## Gubter_87

Exactly. The fact that people are reporting less shedding already is a good sign. But it might as well just be wishful thinking at this point. It is way to early to be experiencing fuller hair already, and that makes me think that people here might be having some kind of placebo effect.

But then again, lets all hope this turns out for the best. All you guys who are giving this a trial - keep going and don't forget to take pictures!

----------


## DaveintheUK

Yep, the only thing we can conceivably expect at this very early stage is less shedding. Anything else is just insane, your hair will not be thicker in a few days/weeks.
     I never noticed anything visible on Propecia until perhaps month 3-4 and that was questionable at best. I did however notice less shedding straight away though, after say 1-2 weeks. I have noticed something similar with Trx2 which is what gives me hope.

----------


## Jcm800

There are some guy's on here that i really do believe are experiencing lessened shedding, so i'm going along with that, no reason to doubt them. Champ goes way over the top tho, almost like he is takin the piss, heck even his brother is onboard now, uncle next?!

Anyway, dont want to start a witch hunt, maybe he's just genuinely happy with his result's and is expressing his feeling's  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

i can assure you somthing is happening my hair is thicker in 2 weeks see hat happens sheddings down i sa this is a good sign maybe we cant belive theres somthing that acutaly works

----------


## thechamp

well i was shouting scam before i tried it i spose depend on how bad your hair loss is my hair feels so much stronger and thicker seriously see what happens normlly when i stop propecia for a week i start shedding heaps so trx2 is not imagination its working

----------


## johnnyboots

> well i was shouting scam before i tried it i spose depend on how bad your hair loss is my hair feels so much stronger and thicker seriously see what happens normlly when i stop propecia for a week i start shedding heaps so trx2 is not imagination its working


 what norwood stage r u ?

----------


## Jcm800

I generally have reservations simply because i was led to believe that vitamins take a couple of month's to take effect in one's system. But then again, these are 'compound's', so that rule may not apply?

----------


## Jcm800

I've got loads of miniturized hairs on my temples, if only this would kick start them into terminal hairs, we'd all be sorted - if it's going to happen - think champ will experience it first tho!

----------


## BoSox

So are you guys able to see actual results? Like visibly thicker hair?

I wonder if anybody from Trx2 has noticed this forum, because his buisness has definetly improved.


Like one said, I deserve a free 3 month supply (:
I could really use the help also, money is tight at the moment, and I'm anxious to order my own.. I had to cancel my previous order.

Keep us posted guys! This is exciting.

----------


## Jcm800

Hey Bosox, yeah man, i suggested you get a free run of this stuff - Whitfield is deffo getting some business from this thread! I did actually make BioLabs aware of this thread, and was informed that Whitfiled would be told about it.

I'm in a similar situ to yourself, fund's are a bit tight - so i'm trying out separate ingredients first and seeing if i get any lessened shedding from that..

----------


## BoSox

I would love to hear what Spencer has to say about Trx2.

----------


## Jcm800

> So are you guys able to see actual results? Like visibly thicker hair?
> 
> I wonder if anybody from Trx2 has noticed this forum, because his buisness has definetly improved.
> 
> 
> Like one said, I deserve a free 3 month supply (:
> I could really use the help also, money is tight at the moment, and I'm anxious to order my own.. I had to cancel my previous order.
> 
> Keep us posted guys! This is exciting.


 BoSox, when you're ready to order some, mail them and plead poverty, they offered me a 10% discount, not much but it does bring the cost down  :Smile:

----------


## Thebaldone1

I'm sorry but I think you guys are over exaggerating a bit. It takes roughly over a week for any kind of pills to actually kick into your system. You guys are saying yall are seeing results already, well "fuzz". The human hair only grows 1/2 an inch in one month. I would like to believe in this, but its still too early for anyone to say it is working. If this was truly working like people on this forum are saying, then I think Spencer would already be talking about this product. I still have my fingers crossed on this, but I won't purchase this until i get some proof from some of these pictures.

----------


## thechamp

As I have said I still have most of my hair now I wanna know I stoped taking propecia and I'm taking trx2 why the fick foes my hair feel thicker and I'm not shedding

----------


## gutted

update -

approx 3 weeks into trx2 pills (as well as other pills)

hair feels much stronger and thicker, and fuller
shedding is still at a reduced level
i have noticed new hairs growing on my shoulders which definiteley werent there before
i have also noticed 2 hairs growing slightly below my right hairline/temple, which have popped out of nowhere!

----------


## Jcm800

Gutted-cant remember if you said before that you take your own Trx2 ingredients or the official ones? Thanks for the update, looking good.

----------


## thechamp

so we will just have to wait and see

----------


## Jcm800

> Gutted-cant remember if you said before that you take your own Trx2 ingredients or the official ones? Thanks for the update, looking good.


 Scratch that, just re-read your previous posts  :Smile:

----------


## KeepTheHair

Glad u guys are so confident. Hope this works.

Still waiting on my pills.

----------


## Relentless

Has anyone else noticed that the only people reporting positive effects have under 50 posts, all in this thread? ....yeah

----------


## johnnyboots

> Has anyone else noticed that the only people reporting positive effects have under 50 posts, all in this thread? ....yeah


 agree,smells like scammers.

----------


## AgainstThis

This argument again?

This is the ONLY active thread on the internet on TRX2, it makes sense that those of us interested rally here. I mean otherwise, there's no point in ever posting in a hairloss forum. You just read all about Big3 and that's about that. No new knowledge in the past 10 years or so.

This shit is new and gives us the despairing masses some hope. This is why we post. Guys like "thechamp" are quite fishy and don't make sense, obviously.

If you wish to be taken seriously, take pictures and write like you are actually of age. No TANGIBLE results can be seen before the 3 month mark, and even then it'll probably be more an indication that anything else. The 6-8 month mark is where we'll know whether we're onto something or we've been scammed out of approximately 400E's.

Love + peace, shit still looks good on my end.

----------


## AgainstThis

Also, it's super ****ing ironic that you guys have 1 and 3 posts respectively  :Big Grin:

----------


## johnnyboots

> Also, it's super ****ing ironic that you guys have 1 and 3 posts respectively


 if i was spamming that would makes sense,unfortunately i am not convinced.i hope to hell this shit works ,but i have been burned to many times.

----------


## Jcm800

> if i was spamming that would makes sense,unfortunately i am not convinced.i hope to hell this shit works ,but i have been burned to many times.


 No reason to doubt Against or any of the other guys taking this. They post legible updates, hell they may be scammers, but I don't think so. Champ raises some alarms, but the guy seems to be enthusiastic by nature so heck I'm giving him benefit of the doubt as well.

We need hope, fck it - this is a possible one, so as much as I'm picking holes in it, I'm pleased to be reading these forum postings giving me hope.

----------


## thechamp

All I can say I am real if u guys wanna msg me private I'll give u my Facebook look at my old pics think I have some where my hair mite be thinner but honestly go for trx2 what u got to loose your hair

----------


## Jcm800

> All I can say I am real if u guys wanna msg me private I'll give u my Facebook look at my old pics think I have some where my hair mite be thinner but honestly go for trx2 what u got to loose your hair


 Got to lose a few hundred Euros actually lol, but fair enough Champ, keep us updated in your unique way  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

But email me your facebooks I'll add use as mates just don't post anything on my Facebook about trx2 I don't want my mates to know that I'm treating it and there's pics of my bro too

----------


## Gubter_87

thechamp; So you're actually saying that the difference in your hair after two weeks is so extensive that it can actually be viewed in photographs?

Then why not post them in this thread so that we can view the progress?

----------


## thechamp

Just send me ya emails u be the judge Facebook I'm not gonna bother before and after

----------


## thechamp

Code I have not taken any but up to use

----------


## Jcm800

> All I can say I am real if u guys wanna msg me private I'll give u my Facebook look at my old pics think I have some where my hair mite be thinner but honestly go for trx2 what u got to loose your hair


 So champ - are you saying the amount of hair has increased, or the actual remaining hair's have gotten thicker for you?

----------


## thechamp

Hair has got thicker regrowth to early to say mum told me to get a hair cut lol

----------


## cannonball

Hey, i think its time for my story too... especially because I ordered TRX2 after seeing the posts in this thread. 

So i ordered it back in November. I started taking the pills around the 14th of January. A week and half later I started noticing occasional headaches and dizziness. This is the only effect that it has so far. Till now there is no sign of regrowth, no fuzz, not more body hair and neither less shedding than before.

I think, that there might be more guys like me, who just don't bother writing a negative feedback and like this leaving the public in the opinion, that TRX2 has just positive effects... 

Anyways I'll try to stick with it for three months (as long as the headaches don't get more frequent or bothering). But afterwards I will wait till there is more proof to see if I actually order more.

----------


## reset

> Hey, i think its time for my story too... especially because I ordered TRX2 after seeing the posts in this thread. 
> 
> So i ordered it back in November. I started taking the pills around the 14th of January. A week and half later I started noticing occasional headaches and dizziness. This is the only effect that it has so far. Till now there is no sign of regrowth, no fuzz, not more body hair and neither less shedding than before.
> 
> I think, that there might be more guys like me, who just don't bother writing a negative feedback and like this leaving the public in the opinion, that TRX2 has just positive effects... 
> 
> Anyways I'll try to stick with it for three months (as long as the headaches don't get more frequent or bothering). But afterwards I will wait till there is more proof to see if I actually order more.


 If you think the pills are causing the headaches you should cut down to two pills (assuming your taking three a day now). If headaches/dizziness persist even one pill a day might work. 

Excerpt from FAQ page on TRX2 website.

_15. How did you determine the dose of TRX2 Molecular Hair Growth Supplement? Is one dose appropriate for everyone?

TRX2 scientists have studied dozens of scientific publications as well as clinical studies carried out in Europe as well as the United States over the past 40 years, looking at each of our key ingredients separately over a wide range of doses. Once we had determined the levels at which the ingredients are well tolerated, we evaluated efficacy paramaters, such as new hair growth, the reduction of hair loss and increased hair weight. Uncovering the right formula of natural ingredients was a massive undertaking. Our dedicated team of scientists needed to design a variety of new research methods specifically for this purpose.

We recommend taking 3 capsules/day with food. You may take all 3 capsules together or at separate times. Our recommendation is based on a number of human studies, in which the customers responses and clinical outcome were examined over a range of doses. Our experience is that 3/day is the optimum dosage for more than 75% of people.

However, our human body is unique in terms of its metabolism and genetic variability. Some individuals experience more pronounced effects with a slightly higher dose (up to 4 or even 5/day) and others prefer as little as 1-2/day.

_
Anyone else experiencing side-effects?

----------


## cannonball

> If you think the pills are causing the headaches you should cut down to two pills (assuming your taking three a day now). If headaches/dizziness persist even one pill a day might work. 
> 
> Excerpt from FAQ page on TRX2 website.
> 
> _15. How did you determine the dose of TRX2 Molecular Hair Growth Supplement? Is one dose appropriate for everyone?
> 
> TRX2 scientists have studied dozens of scientific publications as well as clinical studies carried out in Europe as well as the United States over the past 40 years, looking at each of our key ingredients separately over a wide range of doses. Once we had determined the levels at which the ingredients are well tolerated, we evaluated efficacy paramaters, such as new hair growth, the reduction of hair loss and increased hair weight. Uncovering the right formula of natural ingredients was a massive undertaking. Our dedicated team of scientists needed to design a variety of new research methods specifically for this purpose.
> 
> We recommend taking 3 capsules/day with food. You may take all 3 capsules together or at separate times. Our recommendation is based on a number of human studies, in which the customers responses and clinical outcome were examined over a range of doses. Our experience is that 3/day is the optimum dosage for more than 75% of people.
> ...


 
Intresting, yeah I will try with two or even one pill a day. I had the fixed idea if I want it to work, I need to stick with 3 pills a day... 

Oh and I'm sure it's a TRX2 side-effect because I don't take any other medication and never have headaches or feel dizzy (if its not a Sunday after two or three days party weekend;-).

----------


## Jcm800

cannonball - do you take your three pills all at the same time, or space them out throughout the day?

----------


## SW2

hey Guys,

I'm in-line with Cannonball as well.  I know this is my first post, but i have been reading and watching this forum since it was started.  I ordered my trx2 supply in October last year and i received it 2 weeks ago on January 24th.  I have been taking the recommended 3 pills/day all at once, in the morning before breakfast.  Are others also taking all of the pills at once? 

I too have not noticed any change.  

I have been a member of regrowth.com and hairlossfight.com for years under the same name.  Trying almost the entire gambit of proclaimed hair loss products, i'm again on the front looking for a anything that might help my reduce shedding and promote regrowth.  I'm currently losing about 40-50 hairs/day, more on some days and slightly less on others.  IF Trx2 works, i know it will take time to have any effect.  I will keep this community updated with any progress.  I do have high hopes in this product, but time will be necessary for all of us to make any accurate assessment of the product.  

Good luck to everyone using this product, i hope this is what we've been looking for..

----------


## cannonball

> cannonball - do you take your three pills all at the same time, or space them out throughout the day?


 I took one every eight hours.

----------


## lothar

Just got in my first bottle of TRX2 and took my first pill.  Lets hope it does something good!

----------


## Jcm800

One of the TRX2 testimonial's -

 “I’m 24 years old, suffering from severe MPB, and I came across TRX2™ in an article of the Daily Telegraph. After trying out different hair loss treatments in the past without success, I participated in a trial consuming 3 capsules  of TRX2™ per day. Initially I was skeptical that the product would work for me – none of the others, including Propecia and Rogaine, ever did. I started using TRX2™ 8 months ago and I can say that I’m totally blown away by the results. My hair loss stopped (almost), but more importantly, I notice the re-growth of hair follicles covering the temple area of my scalp. This product promises to be the real deal!” 
A.S. (male), 24 years, Norwood 4, Kaiserslautern, Germany

Do they sell the Daily Telegraph in Germany then?! Guess he could have been in the UK on a visit?!

----------


## AgainstThis

He's obviously talking about an Online version of the Telegraph.

The "testimonials" still look dead fake though, but what testimonials don't?

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah - they look far too polished, could do with one of Champ's appraisals in there "This is the Shit". They all look like they are composed by the same person to me.

----------


## ThinFast

> Who else is on TRx2 but in the US? Thinfast? Fixed? Can't remember who else.


 Yes I am in the US.  My trx2 finallly showed up today, took about 3 weeks to get here. Anyway, I will begin taking it this evening when I get home.  I just got my hair cut this past Saturday and will be taking before pics. Let's see what this stuff can do.

----------


## thechamp

So sw2 how long u been using trx2 my shedding has stopped your saying u have not noticed anything

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Yes I am in the US.  My trx2 finallly showed up today, took about 3 weeks to get here. Anyway, I will begin taking it this evening when I get home.  I just got my hair cut this past Saturday and will be taking before pics. Let's see what this stuff can do.


 Cool Thinfast. I know i can believe you. How much was the total? Was this for 3 months?

----------


## SW2

i've been using trx2 for 2 weeks, well 15 days.  I haven't noticed anything positive as of yet, but i am optimistic and my hopes are high for this, as it is the first internal supplement i've tried aside from propecia a few years ago (which i quite after 6 months).

----------


## thechamp

Regrowth.com just try sell products I used to be on there on trx2 I have results, so does my bro now unless your near bald u should be getting results or I'm dreaming about mine

----------


## Jcm800

Champ do you see 'fuzz'?

----------


## thechamp

Like I said my hair is so much thicker seriously I have noticed headaches like some one else said

----------


## stripey

I just received my order today. I'll also keep you guys posted on any reduced shedding, side effects etc. I'm cautiously optimistic. If the product has not stopped my hair loss over the next six months I guess it's time to bite the bullet and get on the propecia.

----------


## Jcm800

> I just received my order today. I'll also keep you guys posted on any reduced shedding, side effects etc. I'm cautiously optimistic. If the product has not stopped my hair loss over the next six months I guess it's time to bite the bullet and get on the propecia.


 Welcome Stripey, good luck, that's my outlook I think too, rather try this before fin.

----------


## thechamp

well for **** sake it stoped mine my hair feels so thick im 100 percent honest im in australia other side of the ****ing world im not a spammer or anything im being honest im pinching myself every time i shower

----------


## AgainstThis

Champ, if you are serious about not being a spammer, stop posting incoherent idiocy. 

If you want to help this thread, take some pictures and post them now, not Sunday football game pictures either, hairline pictures and update them every three months.

Until that time, one post stating "This is working for me, I have this to report" is more than enough.

I understand the excitement and the need to post every three minutes like some kind of goddamn impressionable jitterbug, but you are doing the thread a disservice. We are the world's lab rats in this thread and I'd rather we be ****ing RELIABLE lab rats.

Shedding still to a minimum, no side effects whatsoever.

So far, so good.

----------


## thechamp

But I never took any before and after my hair loss was not so noticeably to people but I said on my Facebook u can see some of my pics when I was on holiday my hair looked bit thinner and now thicker

----------


## johnnyboots

why can't you post the pictures here?your full of shit, imo.

----------


## thechamp

Add me to Facebook private msg me

----------


## ThinFast

> Cool Thinfast. I know i can believe you. How much was the total? Was this for 3 months?


 It ran me $273.95 USD for a 3 month supply.  That includes shipping.  It is definitely steep, but about $20 cheaper than what I could get a one month supply of .5 mg/day of Avodart.  If it works, I will be absolutely amazed.  I am the guy that has had seemingly 0 success with everything, so my expectations are low.  The best thing that has happened to me in regards to hair loss is that when I came off Avodart, sexual side effects which I didn't even realize I was experiencing went away.  I guess they just built up over the last couple of years that I've been taking it, but I (and my girlfriend) definitely have noticed a difference.   :Big Grin: 

Anyway, I took all 3 capsules at once last night for my first day.  Today, I spread them out about 3 hours apart starting with breakfast.  I haven't experienced any headaches, noticeable rashes, random hairs growing out of my eyeballs or 3rd nipples starting to form.  I also took a bunch of pictures last night.  I may even take some shots with my proscope of my follicles up close if I get a chance this week.  I'll keep everyone posted.

----------


## johnnyboots

> It ran me $273.95 USD for a 3 month supply.  That includes shipping.  It is definitely steep, but about $20 cheaper than what I could get a one month supply of .5 mg/day of Avodart.  If it works, I will be absolutely amazed.  I am the guy that has had seemingly 0 success with everything, so my expectations are low.  The best thing that has happened to me in regards to hair loss is that when I came off Avodart, sexual side effects which I didn't even realize I was experiencing went away.  I guess they just built up over the last couple of years that I've been taking it, but I (and my girlfriend) definitely have noticed a difference.  
> 
> Anyway, I took all 3 capsules at once last night for my first day.  Today, I spread them out about 3 hours apart starting with breakfast.  I haven't experienced any headaches, noticeable rashes, random hairs growing out of my eyeballs or 3rd nipples starting to form.  I also took a bunch of pictures last night.  I may even take some shots with my proscope of my follicles up close if I get a chance this week.  I'll keep everyone posted.


 thank you,i want to see some evidence before i take a shot.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> It ran me $273.95 USD for a 3 month supply.  That includes shipping.  It is definitely steep, but about $20 cheaper than what I could get a one month supply of .5 mg/day of Avodart.  If it works, I will be absolutely amazed.  I am the guy that has had seemingly 0 success with everything, so my expectations are low.  The best thing that has happened to me in regards to hair loss is that when I came off Avodart, sexual side effects which I didn't even realize I was experiencing went away.  I guess they just built up over the last couple of years that I've been taking it, but I (and my girlfriend) definitely have noticed a difference.  
> 
> Anyway, I took all 3 capsules at once last night for my first day.  Today, I spread them out about 3 hours apart starting with breakfast.  I haven't experienced any headaches, noticeable rashes, random hairs growing out of my eyeballs or 3rd nipples starting to form.  I also took a bunch of pictures last night.  I may even take some shots with my proscope of my follicles up close if I get a chance this week.  I'll keep everyone posted.


 Damn that is expensive. Hopefully it works, then it will be worth it.

----------


## Deluxe

So, I know I've discussed how I'd start my own regimen of TRX2 taking the ingredients individually, however, I've decided to go for it and purchase a 3-month supply today.   :Big Grin: 

As 'Against' previously stated, if the treatment doesn't work, well...we'll look like donkeys for getting fooled once again...but for some reason, I feel like there may be something to this. 

I still have a lot of hair left, however, most of it is miniaturized all on top.  IF this works, it will be a complete life saver, and I know that this supplement is supposed to re-grow miniaturized hairs.

Also, I am having a 2,000 graft FUT in the beginning of March (for the frontal third).  I'm not sure if this treatment will have any impact with my newly transplanted hairs...Any ideas?  I will send an e-mail to see what the consequence will be, if any.

Good luck guys, and I will be keeping you all posted as well...

----------


## Jcm800

Hey Deluxe - i'm planning to jump on the Trx train myself - if my own ingredients haven't achieved anything by the end of the month. Only been on them a few days so can't say yet obv. Just have a niggling doubt that there may be something i'm missing that's in Trx and i'm not getting. Anyway will see soon enough, good luck with your FUT.

----------


## thechamp

whats the longest a person has been on trx2 in this hair loss thread update

----------


## AgainstThis

Zoidberg and I, I believe.

I started on January 17th, earliest POSSIBLE date would be January 11th but it's probably more like January 15th for most people. A bit less than a month.

Too early to tell.

PS On a sidenote, the Carnipure is working wonders for me. Maybe it's working out more but the metabolic boost it provides has me feeling real good and energized all throughout the day. A lot more stamina too, there's a welcome side effect for you right there  :Wink:

----------


## tlr89

Hi all,

I'm a 21 year old with aggressive diffuse hairloss, been following this thread since it started, all input's been really helpful so thought I'd chip in. (Though I'm trying not to spend much too time on these forums, they tend to put me into a whirl and obsessing about hair ain't gonna make it come back. Think AgainstThis's advice to not be a ***** about hairloss is bang on. I've got friends that don't give a crap about it.)

I've been on TRX2 for about three weeks now. My hair does feel stronger and healthier, especially after a wash. I've noticed more spring in it, and as Zoidberg mentioned, fine hair "standinng up" more. (I havent got any pictures to share, tend to delete them after I take them to see what's up. Doubt there'd be any evidence of improvement anyway, my loss is happening so fast it would probably be a decline instead.)

However, I still have significant concerns about the product that the company haven't gotten back to me about.
In the FAQ: they don't promise pictures even when they ask the questions themselves. And at first it was a "double-blind, placebo controlled" experiment they were undertaking, now its just "long term". 

The testimonials seem incredibly contrived: (the following point is remarkably pedantic and demonstrates my own sad obsession with TRX2)
3 of the 4 say something like "I am TOTALLY blown away / TOTALLY traumatised / TOTALLY recommend". It's simply not that common an adjective, especially if we consider some are supposed to be English, some German. 

This leads me to another point: why oh why did they get no scientific proof before the product launches? If many are feeling positive about it (and I am!, just still inherently sceptical) surely there original trial would have produced some kind of worthwile data?

Anyway, thanks for all your earlier input. Like everyone else, I hope my fears are proved wrong.

----------


## tlr89

Oh, just a bit of treatment history. Tried Propecia about two years ago, worked real good but exacerbated some teenage gyno, so stopped. If this doesn't work, thinking about getting gyno surgery and going back on it. Or just cutting losses and shaving head.

Only other thing using is minox and niz.

----------


## KeepTheHair

To be honest... The ingredients are so common... I just don't see how this is going to work.

Hope it does... but I just don't see how.

----------


## thechamp

My hair feels thicker and stronger and looks it on the other hand all you guys with negative comments make me think twice so why we bother trying it then

----------


## KeepTheHair

lol

How long u been on this stuff?

----------


## thechamp

Bit over two weeks

----------


## Jcm800

The home brew ingredients are doing jack shit for my shedding, been only a week i guess tho.

----------


## johnnyboots

i went against my better judgement and ordered 3 bottles,problem is paypal did not go through.how long did it take to be delivered to the states?

----------


## thechamp

Well how is your home brew gonna work if this is not a scam and there is some stimulating complex why try

----------


## Jcm800

> Well how is your home brew gonna work if this is not a scam and there is some stimulating complex why try


 And why not try? I'm not so quick off the mark to get fleeced

----------


## thechamp

So  yOu basically saying we are wasting our time ether way you are gonna pay for the ingredients ethier way and we are being scammed straight of the bat

----------


## Jcm800

I'm trying the ingredients out, it's cheaper, read my other previous post, I'm trying this for a month, ok?

And if you stop and think for a moment, if i don't get results, and you do - then you're onto something and it shows you guys are indeed getting the real deal, grasp that?

----------


## thechamp

Fair enough so what's ya gut feeling real deal or not

----------


## reset

> We are the world's lab rats in this thread


 I`m not sure whether to laugh or cry. :Embarrassment: 

Nothing new in the way of regrowth. Was able to stop the Niacin flushing though. 

@Jcm800
Were you able to stop the flushing?

----------


## ALLISWELL

hey guys i have been reading the posts from a long time, i have been studing and finding more about trx2 and found this: Trx2 contains L-carnitine which increases testosterone levels and more conversion of dht and can lead to increasing hair loss....

----------


## Jcm800

> I`m not sure whether to laugh or cry.
> 
> Nothing new in the way of regrowth. Was able to stop the Niacin flushing though. 
> 
> @Jcm800
> Were you able to stop the flushing?


 Yes, I was taking 100mg, cut that down to 50mg and now get a manageable 'buzz' - no sunburnt looking face. 

Oddly enough if I drink milk to wash the tabs down it seems to really calm it down.

----------


## Jcm800

> Fair enough so what's ya gut feeling real deal or not


 Still think it's too good to be true really.

----------


## Jcm800

> hey guys i have been reading the posts from a long time, i have been studing and finding more about trx2 and found this: Trx2 contains L-carnitine which increases testosterone levels and more conversion of dht and can lead to increasing hair loss....


 Yeah, I did wonder about that  as well - no wonder the L-Carnitine can be found in the bodybuilding section in my local health food store.

God knows, maybe if combined with other compounds it has a different effect? Only Whitfield knows that  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

my bro and i noticed we do not have as many greys ethier from propecia or trx2 which is only two weeks in and the thing is every one is negative but if trx2 continues stopping the shedding and my hair loss i will be happy enough

----------


## Jcm800

Less grey as well now?!

----------


## thechamp

can propecia do this cose he is still on it ??? cose this sounds so far fectched i know but he had alot of grey of them are dark now  i dunno way to early to say about trx2

----------


## thechamp

add me to face book ok so we caN CHAT i sent u my email private

----------


## ALLISWELL

hey champ how can i find you on facebook?

----------


## thechamp

ALLISWELL i sent you a private msg add my email

----------


## Jcm800

Tks for the Facebook invite champ but we would like then and now pics on here. I've got shitloads of hair in my Facebook pics, it doesn't prove anything except I had nice hair.
Post time stamped pics on here if you want ppl to take you seriously.

----------


## thechamp

im posting postive things about trx2 tthicker hair and no shedding in the shower and ill stick to my word s far

----------


## AgainstThis

Goddamnit, this is the first time in my life I've wished for a forum moderator.

Stop being ****ing old ladies trading the same lines back and forth for three pages. We get it. Now we need pictures and results or lack of results thereof.

Also, increased testosterone levels do not necessarily mean an increase in DHT. And even if one was to have higher levels of DHT than normal, his follicles could very well resist it. Propecia works by lowering DHT so your body over-produces testosterone but you still grow lady parts, you know?

It's way, way more complicated than chumps outside of lab coats like us can ever figure out and honestly, I'm here to tend to my massive ****ing vanity, not understand biochemistry.

The three month mark is the milestone, initial signs are encouraging and that's that.

----------


## Jcm800

Perhaps you could apply for the forum moderator position? 
You do make a lot of sense, I think champ is here to wind us up frankly.

----------


## AgainstThis

I don't want to moderate a thing, I want to be left alone in a cabin in the woods till I regrow my temples  :Big Grin: 

But yeah, Champ screams TROLL and I'd be surprised if he's more than fourteen years of age, with a super full head of hair. Apparently somebody showed him how to sign up in fora and he's fully abusing his new-found skill. Also, it's hard to imagine that an Australian would have such a tenuous grasp on English.

----------


## thechamp

For one I'm 29 and I'm no geek who cares about what I type quickly all I want in life is to work hard make money and **** hot sluts sorry geeks u don't have this lifestyle

----------


## KeepTheHair

^loool


Listen folks. You need to calm down in here. There is no way you can see results after 2 weeks. Let alone a month. 

Let's wait at least 2 months. Report back and reevaluate after the third. Then whoever carries on will report back month after month.

I will take my 3 months. I will decide end of the 2nd month if I am ordering again.

----------


## Jcm800

Fck it i've placed an order. &#163;115, with discount. Order went thru swiflty.

For me, i feel i may just be missing out on a key ingredient with my home brew plus i've had my eye on a new Gibson guitar, which i could not afford - so purchasing this has taken it out of my reach, and i'm happy it has.

Shall keep taking home tabs until it arrives.

----------


## AgainstThis

Listen to KeepTheHair lil' champ. And sure you're 29. And I'm John Travolta incognito.

If ANYONE wants to contribute positively to this thread, post some more pictures. So far we've only got Zoidberg and I. 

And go do shit until the 3 months are up, don't spend it all looking in the mirror. Jcm800 practice that old cheap guitar of yours. When you DO get the Gibson, the playing will match the look. It'll make a world of difference  :Wink:

----------


## Gryffindor

Just to give an update on my regiment (I'm taking the ingredients separately, and some of them in larger doses), thing seem to be going extremely well.  In fact, despite my initial skepticism, it seems that shedding has all but stopped.  Granted, I've only been taking the ingredients together for about a week (the potassium took a long ass time to get here), but the difference is pretty significant.  I just took a shower and lost maybe 2-5 hairs (that I saw), as opposed to the standard 20-30.  I've also started washing my hair with organic biotin shampoo and conditioner and added saw palmetto, beta sitosterol, and borage oil.  Unfortunately, this means I'm taking literally a fistful of pills every day, but as long as I take them with food, so far I've experienced no side effects or discomfort (besides some pretty intense niacin flushes, which were expected).  I'm not sure which of the ingredients are helping, but I know that they are DEFINITELY helping.  Obviously it would be ridiculous to see new growth at this stage, but the cessation of shedding is good enough for me right now.  I'm going to stick with it and will give another update in 2 weeks with pics.

----------


## Jcm800

Nice one, can't say after around a week Ive had any changes whatsoever taking separate ingredients, still shedding as usual but maybe my nails grow faster. Oh and the initial Niacin flushing, ah well placed my order today so shall see what benefits that brings during my three months worth!

----------


## thechamp

I don't care how bad my grammar is I left school when I was 17 ever scince I have been a barista one of top coffee shops in Perth and I'm 29 and I own it that's how I can afford trx2 and ps I'm better looking than John travolta so kiss my Greek aussie ass

----------


## johnnyboots

the champ is a chump.

----------


## thechamp

The best pick up artist in the world is bald so grab ya balks men

----------


## Zoidberg

Can I block posts, emails and messages from specific users?

If there are particular members that bother you and you do not want to see their posts or receive Private Messages and Emails from them, then you can add these members to your 'Ignore List'. There are several ways to do this:

Through your User Control Panel: User CP, Settings & Options, Edit Ignore List. Then, type their name into the empty text box and click 'Okay'.

----------


## AgainstThis

Zoidberg, THANK YOU  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis - Apart from TRX2 then, you are only taking extra L-Carnitine?

----------


## AgainstThis

Nope, just TRX2 and Nizoral.

The brand of L-carnitine in TRX2, Carnipure, manufactured by Lonza is a very pure, concentrated high-grade brand of Carnitine. Probably the cause of some of the positive side-effects I'm seeing.

----------


## Jcm800

So BioLabs actually use Carnipure in TRX2 then?

----------


## johnnyboots

e-mailed them 2 days ago about paypal not accepting order,no reply.for the second time has anyone in the states ordered it?how long did it take?what payment method did you use?funny thing i e-mailed them about a discount,took a hour for a reply{no more discounts}.

----------


## Deluxe

> e-mailed them 2 days ago about paypal not accepting order,no reply.for the second time has anyone in the states ordered it?how long did it take?what payment method did you use?funny thing i e-mailed them about a discount,took a hour for a reply{no more discounts}.


 Johnnyboots,

I live in the States and my payment went through smoothly, however, I used Mastercard not paypal.  BTW, I'm not sure if you're ordering correctly, but on the left side of the 'Homepage', there should be a tab for 'International Orders'...It will allow you to order a min. of 3 bottles or up to 4, 5, 6 bottles which is nice.  After about 2 days, I got an e-mail from DHL with a confirmation that my order was in transit.  I think it will take another 8-15 days before it arrives (that is what it states on the form).  

By the way Johnny, check your inbox.  :Smile:

----------


## johnnyboots

> Johnnyboots,
> 
> I live in the States and my payment went through smoothly, however, I used Mastercard not paypal.  BTW, I'm not sure if you're ordering correctly, but on the left side of the 'Homepage', there should be a tab for 'International Orders'...It will allow you to order a min. of 3 bottles or up to 4, 5, 6 bottles which is nice.  After about 2 days, I got an e-mail from DHL with a confirmation that my order was in transit.  I think it will take another 8-15 days before it arrives (that is what it states on the form).  
> 
> By the way Johnny, check your inbox.


 much thanks

----------


## Jcm800

Hmm one week on home brew tabs, and not sure about lessened shedding, just had shower and found less than usual, but I dont find much anyway. 
What I do know is my hair that isn't in the mpb regions is blossoming, it's grown, seems to have had a growth spurt , I know my hair and it's quite surprising,not sure what to make of it. Also my nails, I've trimmed them twice this week, again unusual, but far as I'm concerned, out of the ordinary for me.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> I don't care how bad my grammar is I left school when I was 17 ever scince I have been a barista one of top coffee shops in Perth and I'm 29 and I own it that's how I can afford trx2 and ps I'm better looking than John travolta so kiss my Greek aussie ass


 Who cares how you write as long as people understand what you're trying to say. What peep's want is for you not to post all day, unless it's something new and real. Don't worry about the grammar Champ. It's all good.

----------


## thechamp

What annoys me I have been 100 percent honest and you guys say I'm a spammer etc I'm no spammer heck come down under and see where I work and what I do check my ip addy etc so choice is yours

----------


## Zoidberg

> Who cares how you write as long as people understand what you're trying to say. *What peep's want is for you not to post all day, unless it's something new and rea*l. Don't worry about the grammar Champ. It's all good.


 Agreed, and I'd like to believe it is working for you champ

----------


## ThinFast

> e-mailed them 2 days ago about paypal not accepting order,no reply.for the second time has anyone in the states ordered it?how long did it take?what payment method did you use?funny thing i e-mailed them about a discount,took a hour for a reply{no more discounts}.


 johnny, just a few pages before you asked the first time, I went over my experience and the time it took for the order to finally get to me.  I'm in D.C. and also experience a slight issue with paypal.  For whatever reason, they used my bank account instead of my credit card.  It took an extra 7 business days for the e-cheque to clear.  Overall, it took my order approximately 4 weeks to get to my door after I submitted payment via paypal.  I hope the wait and cost was worth it.  I have not seen any reduction in shedding in my hair as other have claimed.  I started this past Monday, February 6th.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Nope, just TRX2 and Nizoral.


 

No finasteride?

You better hope TRX2 works.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Also, who gives a crap. Let TheChamp post as much as he wants. It's therapeutic to post on here I guess. I know it was for me when I first came here and thought the world was going to end.


Good luck guys.

----------


## Jcm800

> No finasteride?
> 
> You better hope TRX2 works.


 We do hope it works.

As you've posted elsewhere, you had 'mental sides' with Finasteride?, so, let's all hope this works, and we do live in hope!!

----------


## Jcm800

> Also, who gives a crap. Let TheChamp post as much as he wants. It's therapeutic to post on here I guess. I know it was for me when I first came here and thought the world was going to end.
> 
> 
> Good luck guys.


 Live and let live, if champ is getting it off his chest it's cool, we can block his posts if we choose- personally I don't mind, he's happy  :Smile:

----------


## KeepTheHair

> We do hope it works.
> 
> As you've posted elsewhere, you had 'mental sides' with Finasteride?, so, let's all hope this works, and we do live in hope!!


 Wrong. I had mental sides with FLURIDIL.

No finasteride sides.

----------


## Jcm800

> Wrong. I had mental sides with FLURIDIL.
> 
> No finasteride sides.


 Sorry, i mis-read the post, i stand corrected.

----------


## KeepTheHair

:Smile:  NP

Guys, go look in the mirror. Take photos etc too. I am making sure I know what my hair looks like.

----------


## Jcm800

> NP
> 
> Guys, go look in the mirror. Take photos etc too. I am making sure I know what my hair looks like.


 Cool  :Smile:  I took pics when i started my home brew tabs just over a week ago.

Already feel like i'm having a growth spurt, this may just be natural, but existing hair seems to have grown, no new hair obviously, but feel this is doing some good - had a social encounter last night too - and went for ages, if that's an added side effect, i'm carrying on with this even if it's no good for my hair lol.

----------


## SilverSurfer

I don't get it. So this is supposed to be what? A super complete hair supplement that helps you keep your hair, or helps the regrowth or what exactly is the claim of this product? Where is it manufactured? Who made up the formula? How are we supposed t know it is not a scam? I've seen some of the artciles in their website and they look very 'fishy'...
Can someone with moe information on this subject enlighten me please, thanks.

----------


## Jcm800

> I don't get it. So this is supposed to be what? A super complete hair supplement that helps you keep your hair, or helps the regrowth or what exactly is the claim of this product? Where is it manufactured? Who made up the formula? How are we supposed t know it is not a scam? I've seen some of the artciles in their website and they look very 'fishy'...
> Can someone with moe information on this subject enlighten me please, thanks.


 Just read this thread from the beginning, we're all asking the same questions - just hoping it's going to be beneficial, initial report's are promising, but could be coincidental, time will tell.

----------


## SilverSurfer

I agree, we should wait for results. As of now I rather stay with my regimen eventhough most of the ingredients have to be taken separately.

----------


## fontanajul

I just took the plunge guys, we'll see how this works out. It was damn hard pressing that "finish order" button, but then again I guess I've wasted 150 euros on worse things in my life. I just hope this works... *sigh* =/

-Max

----------


## fontanajul

I also have a question. On the Trx2 site it mentions that they'll most likely be releasing their studies which include pictures before "Q3." Around which month(s) would this be?

----------


## thechamp

the thing is none of us know if it`s a scam or real,im just about on the third week my shedding has pretty much stoped and my existing hair is thicker so hopefully this will be better than propecia  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Funny thing happened today, my regular hairdresser actually commented that my hair is more bushy than usual, so there's a positive comment already, and I've only been on my home supps just over a week. Make of that what you will, just seems to have had a growth spurt, existing hair I must stress.

----------


## thechamp

well i think it depends how fast your metabolism is last night the local bar i go to all my mates are like mike you need a hair cut im thinking **** yeh

----------


## thechamp

my brother says his hair is still shedding and hes beenof propecia a weekand the same amount of time on trx2

----------


## CVAZBAR

> my brother says his hair is still shedding and hes beenof propecia a weekand the same amount of time on trx2


 So your saying your brother started propecia and trx2 at the same time?

----------


## thechamp

no sorry my key board is ****ed im saying he quit propecia a week ago but has been on trx2 same amount of time as me but hist still shedding and im not but his hair still looks thick so dunno

----------


## jtn

Please explain how quitting propecia and starting trx2 at the same time will give you a definitive answer to a gain or loss in your hair?

You've just stopped a proven treatment, and started an unproven one. In the event that more hair is lost, how will you conclude what change caused it?

I'm glad you took the plunge to try trx2, I'm excited for your results, but please start taking propecia again to eliminate variables.

If you stopped taking propecia because of side effects that's understandable. But I'd rather be patient and wait for you to see how stopping propecia affects your hair before starting another one.

Either way I'm behind you 100%

----------


## thechamp

lifes a risk way to many sides with propecia especially weight gain so trx2 might be a risk early signs suggest trx2 is not a scam

----------


## AgainstThis

Also, on the non-scam side of the argument, most hairloss scams never get any publicity prior to hitting the market, they just sort of *appear* on various sites and are basically generic ****tails of pre-existing vitamins or whatever.

TRX2 received much publicity whilst still "Under Development" and even took longer than expected to hit the market. It doesn't prove anything, but it definitely is a cut and a step above some of the crap going 'round.

PS I have never and will never be on finasteride if it means I end up a cue ball. I'll be a cueball with a dick, which is more than propecia users will be able to claim in a few years time. It still boggles my mind how a drug made by a company with multiple convictions for hazardous drugs on the market and obvious side-effects as well as organized reactions against it, manages to find it's way into the homes of everyday folks. Then again, despair works in strange ways.

But seriously, if you can do something about your hairloss without sacrificing a ****load of other shit, do it. Otherwise, it's just not worth it.

----------


## fontanajul

So does no one know what they mean by "Q3" on their website in regard to release date of their research? (Pictures, more detailed info, etc?). I'm just curious to when Q3 refers to. 

-Max

----------


## johnnyboots

> So does no one know what they mean by "Q3" on their website in regard to release date of their research? (Pictures, more detailed info, etc?). I'm just curious to when Q3 refers to. 
> 
> -Max


 possibly 3rd quarter of the year,end of sept?

----------


## mlao

> So does no one know what they mean by "Q3" on their website in regard to release date of their research? (Pictures, more detailed info, etc?). I'm just curious to when Q3 refers to. 
> 
> -Max


 Q3 usually refers to the third quarter of the year. So, it would mean 
July to September.

----------


## fontanajul

Thanks guys I appreciate the responses. By that point I'll have been taking it for around 5-6 months (That is if I continue after the 3 month mark)... Hopefully I'll have reason to ride it past that. I'm real happy so many people are posting on this thing. I would hate having to go through this alone, it ****ing blows. 

-Max

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis -as you said before, the **** comes before the hair, I've been weighing Finasteride up for ages, just seems tooo risky, trying TRX2 before I even consider Fin, but ultimately I don't think I could pop those Fin tabs, hope this product at least manages to produce half of what it leads us to believe it will, and so far it seems it's looking good.

----------


## Thebaldone1

i've been on fin since october and I havent had one bad side effect. It is the only pill that I trust for my hair lose right now. Hopefully trx2 isnt a scam and does help the balding world

----------


## ThinFast

There has been a lot of talk back and forth about this being a possible scam.  I think what needs to be determined first though is what would qualify TRX2 as a "scam"?  Everyone has different expectations as to the efficacy of this product, so where is the bar set to say, "Hey, this stuff was all bull shit."  or "TRX2 is the real deal."?

----------


## AgainstThis

The LOW bar is that it halts hair loss and lets you keep your hair for an indefinite period of time.

The HIGH/**** ME, WHITFILED IS A SAINT bar is that it actually regrows your hairline, disappearing corners and everything down in the corner which is it's main outrageous claim.

One month down, two to go.

----------


## fontanajul

I just help it hopes to thicken the remaining hair I have left. I look at pictures of me from a year ago and my hair looks so much thinner now. blahhhhhh.... =(

----------


## Jcm800

> The LOW bar is that it halts hair loss and lets you keep your hair for an indefinite period of time.
> 
> The HIGH/**** ME, WHITFILED IS A SAINT bar is that it actually regrows your hairline, disappearing corners and everything down in the corner which is it's main outrageous claim.
> 
> One month down, two to go.


 Mines just been despatched  :Smile: 

So Against, after one months usage, whats your general feeling regarding progress?

----------


## thechamp

Hitting 3 week I'm amazed how much thicker my hair is but my hair loss was not major

----------


## gutted

been on trx2 a month on the 12th.

so far my hair definiteley is more bushier, like its got some volume.
i can see loads of 1 inch hairs, all over the scalp.
ive noticed some itching on the crown as well, over the last few days.

----------


## gutted

> Hitting 3 week I'm amazed how much thicker my hair is but my hair loss was not major


 i agree with this, i dont have much hair loss, but i do have some slight diffused areas that are starting to fade away.

----------


## Jcm800

And I've had an itchy head of late, it's been said that an itchy head indicates follicles letting hair go.

What the ****, it could also mean they are responding? :Smile:

----------


## KeepTheHair

Hope this shit is the real deal =/

----------


## Deluxe

I was listening to the bald truth show yesterday and Spencer was talking about this thread and how he was considering closing it down because of how many visitors it gets and thinks that this supplement is BS in his opinion.  But then he stated that he decided to leave the thread open since feedback from all of us will either support or discredit the claims that TRX2 is making and also prevent a bunch of other people from going out and buying it and getting scammed. 

But it was funny that he didn't seem very aware of this product either calling it "TRX squared or 2"...........  He also clearly stated that he doesn't know  whether this stuff will work, mostly discounting it simply because its a supplement.  

Like ourselves, it's funny how even an insider such as Spencer hasn't a clue.

Maybe we are fools.  Being that this industry is filled with so many scammers and snake-oils, I just find it hard to believe that if Whitfield has created a miracle drug such as TRX2 and it really did work, why they wouldn't show some type of proof, pictures, figures.....  We are desperate, yes, but even ethics should come in to play when their mission states "honest results".

In the end, we will always be the "b*tch" in this relationship.

----------


## Jcm800

Well no one put a gun to my head and made me order some. It was my choice, I like others are willing to try this out for three months. 

Why pull the plug on a thread just because it has a lot of interest?
Probably better off pulling the plug on threads advocating propecia, given it's track record. 

I'd rather try this stuff and lose a few quid, and say well I had a go.

----------


## Winston

I watched last nights show and heard Spencer talking about this thread. Being the most prominent figure in the world of hair loss, Im positive he has a clue about this product. Lets face it, if it was worth anything Kobren would be interviewing Whitfield and endorsing it. He said he only considered closing this thread because he feared it could give this unproven product undeserved credibility and that many unsuspecting people would pin their hopes on it. I dont think he ever seriously considered closing it and made the point of saying that he does think it's best to let things play out.

When he said that he doesn't know if the product works or not, I think he was merely being diplomatic. Its my take that he puts no stock in this product otherwise he would be all over it.

----------


## DaveintheUK

Surely it's about time Dr Whitfield himself posted on this thread?

----------


## Jcm800

> Surely it's about time Dr Whitfield himself posted on this thread?


 Well I informed Oxford Biolabs about this thread, and was told he would be made aware of it. 

Anyway, would we believe it's him even if he did appear on here?

----------


## DaveintheUK

Well hopefully he'll chime in, but yeah, see what you mean.

----------


## AgainstThis

After a month of use, hair definitely feels more alive. The shedding has also greatly subsided.

What *IS NEW* is that I now see 1cm long,  thin hairs covering the entire empty temple-frontal corner regions of my scalp. If these GROW beyond the fuzz they currently are, we're in the money. I waited a full month to be sure that I was actually seeing new hairs there and not just the remnants of my previous hairline.

Again, if these remain fuzz, there's nothing to it. If however by the end of the second month they have grown/darkened/thickened, we'll be on to something.

Spencer can never, due to his position, endorse, truly, fully endorse, something that is NOT FDA approved and not somehow related to hair restoration surgery. It's not that he runs the evil empire or anything, it's just the way the cards are laid out. 

Two more months to go. If those young, budding hairs show signs of actual growth, Whitfield is the real deal. If not, he's another two-bit vitamin peddler who'll go down in the blink of an eye.

My euros say I hope for the former.

----------


## gmonasco

> Everyone has different expectations as to the efficacy of this product, so where is the bar set to say, "Hey, this stuff was all bull shit."  or "TRX2 is the real deal."?


 Plus, with nothing but anecdotal reports (rather than controlled studies) to go by, it would be rather difficult to determine whether TRX2 was actually causing the reported results.

----------


## BoSox

I honestly had no intention of increasing TRX2's sales by posting this thread. When I came across TRX2 and the claims stated on their website, I was shocked to see nobody talking about it. I hope this doesn't get closed, it's great to see people posting their results and opinions about a certain product. This could be exactly what they promised, an effective hairloss treatment (:

----------


## thechamp

I think hair transplant sergents are shitting there pants if this works

----------


## Jcm800

At the end of the day, we can sit on the fence and laugh at it, while our hair fall's out, or we pop Propecia pills, **** it, i'm wiling to get off the fence and try this stuff.

If it does **** all, we'll have tried and will bring Whitfield's name down, simple as that.

----------


## Winston

Spencer Kobren can endorse anything he wants to endorse if it is proven to work. He talks about anecdotal reports all the time and seems to be reporting a lot on PRP and Acell which are not FDA approved treatments for hair loss.  I don't think the hair transplant doctors are too worried about this product and if by chance it does works it will only enhance their business like Propecia has.

----------


## thechamp

Dr Spencer is scared if this works what else is he going to talk about

----------


## thechamp

They always endorse the products they get paid for

----------


## gutted

> Plus, with nothing but anecdotal reports (rather than controlled studies) to go by, it would be rather difficult to determine whether TRX2 was actually causing the reported results.


 i agree with this even if some people are getting results on this thread, they are going to be classed as anecdotal, i think until controlled studies are performed either by trx2 themselves (which even then i doubt people will take thier word) or a independant regulatory body no one will feel confident in this product.

----------


## AgainstThis

Winston you are actually wrong.

PRP and ACell are *universally* endorsed by the ISHRS surgeons, exactly because they augment their procedure,they do not detract from it. Propecia is what they give you a year prior and the rest of your life, if you decide to go the HT route. 

TRX2 is something that, IF effective -and that's a HUGE if, right there- will kill all low level 1200-2000 graft procedures dead in their tracks. Especially the prettyboy "Oh shit, I don't wanna have a widow's peak at 30" easy work they get. TRX2 is something that is being funded outside the circuit and that also bothers them greatly.

Ultimately, the proof will be in the pictures. In two months time this will either be a fiasco and a cautionary-tale thread or a revolution. 

60 days people.

----------


## Winston

Thats a ridiculous notion. Spencer owns this forum, why would he allow this thread to go on for over 84 pages if he was scared of this product? If it were not for him we would not be talking about this product here. I highly doubt hes concerned. That's just silly!

----------


## thechamp

3 weeks in and it stoped my hair shedding and it's thicker this is more than propecia did in 3 weeks

----------


## Jcm800

And if i'm not imagining things, my fuzzy temples, seem just that bit more fuzzy, i might be seeing thing's, but that fuzz looks slightly, just slightly longer than it used too.

**** knows, looks that way to me.

----------


## Winston

> Winston you are actually wrong.
> 
> PRP and ACell are *universally* endorsed by the ISHRS surgeons, exactly because they augment their procedure,they do not detract from it. Propecia is what they give you a year prior and the rest of your life, if you decide to go the HT route. 
> 
> TRX2 is something that, IF effective -and that's a HUGE if, right there- will kill all low level 1200-2000 graft procedures dead in their tracks. Especially the prettyboy "Oh shit, I don't wanna have a widow's peak at 30" easy work they get. TRX2 is something that is being funded outside the circuit and that also bothers them greatly.
> 
> Ultimately, the proof will be in the pictures. In two months time this will either be a fiasco and a cautionary-tale thread or a revolution. 
> 
> 60 days people.


 Actually Propecia is probably going to prove to be much more effective then TRX2 and most people get if from their family doctors not hair transplant surgeons. Propecia has made it possible for countless men to avoid having hair transplants so that theory is a little skewed. From what I have read  the ISHRS doesn't universally endorse PRP or Acell and neither do all of the doctors in the IAHRS. Yes these things do augment hair transplants, but some doctors are claiming that they might eventually eradicate them all together.
TRX2 is basically like taking vitamins,  I highly doubt that any serious person in the hair world is concerned about it hurting their business.

Look I said it before, if it works for you people Ill be standing in line to get some myself, but we all know that you can not see results from any product in less then a month so we will all have to just wait and see.

----------


## Jcm800

> And if i'm not imagining things, my fuzzy temples, seem just that bit more fuzzy, i might be seeing thing's, but that fuzz looks slightly, just slightly longer than it used too.
> 
> **** knows, looks that way to me.


 
And i'll also add, the nape of my neck is sprouting wiry hairs, i've never had a hairy neck before, bizarre.

----------


## thechamp

Your a dumb ass I have been getting compliments obiut my hair all week u saying it's just vitamins **** off it's working I can assure you

----------


## Winston

> Your a dumb ass I have been getting compliments obiut my hair all week u saying it's just vitamins **** off it's working I can assure you


 Sounds like you got it all under control champ. Very compelling argument by the way. Nice chatting with you :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

I'm telling u I'm having results

----------


## AgainstThis

Granted, it IS wait and see and all speculation will be pointless until we can all show irrefutable photographic evidence.

At the end of the day, all we want is our vanity restored to pre-hairloss levels, without losing what Propecia takes away.

So...on to life and let's see what the second month brings.

----------


## Jcm800

> Granted, it IS wait and see and all speculation will be pointless until we can all show irrefutable photographic evidence.
> 
> At the end of the day, all we want is our vanity restored to pre-hairloss levels, without losing what Propecia takes away.
> 
> So...on to life and let's see what the second month brings.


 
Yep on to life, i'm awaiting my TRX2, and i'm getting the guitar i wanted afterall, rock on  :Smile:

----------


## Deluxe

Hey Winston,

Dont mind some of these guys...I've read a lot of your helpful threads and I understand that you're being cautiously optimistic.  

Everyone just relax.  It's a waiting game.

----------


## thechamp

What do you want me to lie and say I'm not getting results

----------


## KeepTheHair

I personally don't think this will work. But I really hope it does. Worst case we got ourselfs a really expensive "ok" supplement.

Why I don't think this will work:

I already take:
-more biotin.
-much more L-Leacine Isoleucine and Valine
-more Nicontinic Acid(Niacin)

That only leaves potassium chloride and L-Carnitine. I don't see how those grow hair?


All these things are quite well known and common supplements. I do NOT see how this works to grow our hair.

I hope it does though. Perhaps the potassium chloride holds the key and the rest is there to help it or something like that because the combination and delivery matters? Most likely though, we are getting scammed.

Really hoping this works, but you just can't expect it to.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I forgot to add:

Doesn't it say most people see results after 5 months? Why are some of you saying that we will have a definite answer after 3? We won't...?

Sigh

----------


## SilverSurfer

And the veridict is in. This sounds, looks and smells like a SCAM!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just because a certain Johnny X says something doesn't mean it is true. Certain people in this thread cheerleading this product make it even harder to believe. Results in 1 month or less? Get the f*ck outta here. NO WAY!!!!
From Oxford, that reminds of a charlatan 6 or 7 years ago claiming hair multiplication and that he was working with an ivy league school(yeah right). And guess what, it was all bull Sh%t!!!!!!!!
REMEMBER THE OLD SAYING, IF IT SOUNDS TO GOOD TO BE TRUE...
Let's not rush into anything, if someone is in the lookout for meds, stick for a while longer with propecia or saw palmetto, or biotin, or vitamin B complex, proven results guys!!!!

----------


## thechamp

How the he'll I'm I getting results no shedding and my hair is much thicker how can that be a scam 3 weeks in

----------


## thechamp

my verdeict is it is working im still comming to terms with it so many things in the past have not worked the way this could work im no smart **** but i think its putting your body back to the way it was before you got mpb

----------


## SilverSurfer

One: You can be lying to us and be part of this whole new product merchandising scheme

Two: You were so eager to take the product and had so much faith it would work, you could be going through a placebo effect

Until more data is available, this is still an unknown. If you truly care for other balding people you will understand this statement and agree we should all be careful for scams. If it works for you great, keep taking pictures and we'll compare them to others in a couple of months, once the veridict is officially in. Until then, yours is only an opinion, and as so, you shouldn't be pushing it into other people's minds.

----------


## thechamp

well fair enough but like i said im just righting postive things ive offerd to add people to my face book acutaly i might go to the hair loss place where they took photos of my hair loss 7 years ago to see if they have them on file all im saying is 3 weeks im amazed at how thick my hair is and it dont shed i, stoped propecia 3 weeks ago and in the 3 weeks exactly when i started taking trx2 im a barista i make coffee every day and people tell me to get a hair cut so man im excited cheak my ip do what u want add me to face book your gonna find out im just a normal guy like you that got mpb and is happy that somthing acutaly might work with out sides

----------


## Jcm800

> And the veridict is in. This sounds, looks and smells like a SCAM!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Just because a certain Johnny X says something doesn't mean it is true. Certain people in this thread cheerleading this product make it even harder to believe. Results in 1 month or less? Get the f*ck outta here. NO WAY!!!!
> From Oxford, that reminds of a charlatan 6 or 7 years ago claiming hair multiplication and that he was working with an ivy league school(yeah right). And guess what, it was all bull Sh%t!!!!!!!!
> REMEMBER THE OLD SAYING, IF IT SOUNDS TO GOOD TO BE TRUE...
> Let's not rush into anything, if someone is in the lookout for meds, stick for a while longer with propecia or saw palmetto, or biotin, or vitamin B complex, proven results guys!!!!


 Well don't take it yourself. Let myself and the other 'Johnny X's do it for you, if you think it's a scam, don't read the thread- get a HT or pop Propecia.

I'm not going to try either of those things, and prob never will, so if trying this is worth a punt in my own opinion, I will give it a go, it may well be a pointless trial, but it's my choice, if you don't want to try it, and potentially be scammed, don't.

----------


## thechamp

but he says hes still shedding in the shower so who knows

----------


## AgainstThis

Also, don't forget that shedding is a natural part of our hair cycle.

You could be shedding 100 hairs a day and still not thin, if MPB was not present.

The 3 months mark is not final, but would be a good indication. If by month 5-6 we are supposed to see the actual new hair in a noticeable way -not fuzz or other bullshit- then it only makes sense that by the end of the third month, more thickness will be present along with possible new hairs coming out.

Either way, personally I don't have any other options right now, so it's either this or nothing.

Again, this ain't no gospel, ultra-solution or whatever and speculation running on empty isn't gonna help things either.

----------


## SilverSurfer

> Well don't take it yourself. Let myself and the other 'Johnny X's do it for you, if you think it's a scam, don't read the thread- get a HT or pop Propecia.
> 
> I'm not going to try either of those things, and prob never will, so if trying this is worth a punt in my own opinion, I will give it a go, it may well be a pointless trial, but it's my choice, if you don't want to try it, and potentially be scammed, don't.


 Again if you say it is working for you, good. Hope the results are consistent with everybody else's. Personally I won't buy it until I know it works in a safely, consistent manner. Until then, I cannot afford to be wasting my money and hope.

----------


## thechamp

How the he'll  I not shedding andy hairs much thicker

----------


## Winston

> Hey Winston,
> 
> Dont mind some of these guys...I've read a lot of your helpful threads and I understand that you're being cautiously optimistic.  
> 
> Everyone just relax.  It's a waiting game.


 Thanks Deluxe! One thing that I like about this particular forum is that it is run very professionally. You see much less of the useless nasty posting that is so prevalent on other forums. I dont think thachamp is used to posting in a civilized manner. Im sure he will get it eventually. :Smile:

----------


## ThinFast

> And the veridict is in. This sounds, looks and smells like a SCAM!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Just because a certain Johnny X says something doesn't mean it is true. Certain people in this thread cheerleading this product make it even harder to believe. Results in 1 month or less? Get the f*ck outta here. NO WAY!!!!
> From Oxford, that reminds of a charlatan 6 or 7 years ago claiming hair multiplication and that he was working with an ivy league school(yeah right). And guess what, it was all bull Sh%t!!!!!!!!
> REMEMBER THE OLD SAYING, IF IT SOUNDS TO GOOD TO BE TRUE...
> Let's not rush into anything, if someone is in the lookout for meds, stick for a while longer with propecia or saw palmetto, or biotin, or vitamin B complex, proven results guys!!!!


 First off, your opinion of TRX2 being a scam is less concrete than those saying that it isn't through the method of actually taking the product and seeing perceived results.

Second, I've alluded to it before, but what constitues a "scam"? The definition could be different for everyone. Should I call, propecia, rogaine, minox solutions, avodart, biotin, and PRP scams because they didn't work for me? Afterall, they're on your proven results list above.

There are a lot opinions going back and forth and I suppose that's fine.  Still, a valid, unbiased opinion should be based off some combination of intelligence and in this specific case, experience. It's easy for the naysayers of any product to doubt it while belittling the hopes of those trying it. I would ask the naysayers who doubt the results due to their "experience" in identifying scams or having taken a combination of the supplements in TRX2, silence themselves unless irrefutable factual evidence can be provided that it is a scam. For the purpose of this thread, it'd be nice to read more results (if/when they occur) and less unsubstantiated opinions.

----------


## SilverSurfer

What kind of question is how do you identify one? Should I even attempt to answer such a simplistic remark? No, I won't. 

My warning goes to those a bit skeptical and whose luck hasn't yet turned against them, unless others. If you are yet to defy life's lessons, o ahead. I surely will wait, as I hope others do until safe and consistent results are proven. In the meantime some information from the company and more information of the product would be useful as well. Three baldies cheering for a product does not count as it.

----------


## ThinFast

> What kind of question is how do you identify one? Should I even attempt to answer such a idiotic remark? No, I won't. 
> 
> My warning goes to those a bit skeptical and whose luck hasn't yet turned against them, unless others. If you are yet to defy life's lessons, o ahead. I surely will wait, as I hope others do until safe and consistent results are proven. In the meantime some information from the company and more information of the product would be useful as well. Three baldies cheering for a product does not count as it.


 Idiotic? A medication like propecia works for some people, but not all and certainly not me. Therefore, shall I deem it a scam? While there is visual evidence that can be applied, a lot of it is perspective.  

It is easy to be judgemental and opinionated. However, having a valid opinion cannot come from someone who bears no financial burden, nor possible health risks from not taking the product at all... if not an expert in the particular field.  Every scam that has been identified up to this point has been founded mainly by those trying it.  A lot of people are skeptical, due to "life's lessons" as you have said. That doesn't make them or you right, let us "cheerleading baldies" do the work and provide the facts by means of results or a lack thereof.  Alsom it is highly doubtful the naysayers would be any less skeptical if more information was provided or if Whitfield himself came to this thread to answer questions.

----------


## SilverSurfer

Whitfield participating in this discussion would give things a different perspective since it would allow us 'naysayers' and you 'cheerleaders' the opportunity to clear our doubts on topics such as his research, credentials, production facilities, product, effects, ingredients, side effects, etc etc

They(manufacturer) could start by posting some of this info you know. If it was me in charge of the launch of this new product, it is the first thing I would have done.

----------


## hogy

> After a month of use, hair definitely feels more alive. The shedding has also greatly subsided.


 AgainstThis: Can you please give details on how much hair you were shedding each day?

At my worst I would easily lose between 50 and 100 (maybe more, i was too scared to count) hairs in the shower each day. And every single time a ran my hand over the top of my head back and forth i would lose anywhere between 5 - 20 hairs..

Just wondering what you were experiencing before TRX2.

----------


## AgainstThis

Read back on the thread, I've already answered the shedding question and it was about as much as yourself, now down to 10-15 strands of hair per wash.

Also, Whitfield HAS answered all the questions about his credentials, productions facilities and process, absence of side effects and ingredients/agents used.

Stop being lazy and reading the last page on the thread, then posting like my ignorant uncle. Read up on this shit and then come back.

And no, the bottom line is, this either works or it doesn't and no amount of arguments can change that. Whitfield can come here and say whatever, doctors can say whatever, but until we've tried this for another 2-3 months, we simply cannot know.

It isn't such a long time, if it's a scam, it's a scam and I highly doubt that Whitfield will even make what he spent on this. And what kind of idiot spends more than he can make, anyway?

----------


## Jcm800

> What kind of question is how do you identify one? Should I even attempt to answer such a simplistic remark? No, I won't. 
> 
> My warning goes to those a bit skeptical and whose luck hasn't yet turned against them, unless others. If you are yet to defy life's lessons, o ahead. I surely will wait, as I hope others do until safe and consistent results are proven. In the meantime some information from the company and more information of the product would be useful as well. Three baldies cheering for a product does not count as it.


 Excuse me, im not actually bald, Norwood one, which is why I feel some benefit taking these most likely. 
Hair is thick still just slightly thinning, I think because of this I may benefit from this product just as champ claims as well, who knows, I'm optimistic...

----------


## hogy

> Read back on the thread, I've already answered the shedding question and it was about as much as yourself, now down to 10-15 strands of hair per wash.


 I have been following this thread from the beginning and have been reading it as new replies are posted and because of this I had forgotten how much you were shedding. I didn't just come to the last page of the thread. I appreciate that you had described your experience before and I apologise.

I just discovered the "Find more posts by" link... Will come in handy in the future.

Your results so far do sound promising.

EDIT: typo

----------


## SilverSurfer

> Read back on the thread, I've already answered the shedding question and it was about as much as yourself, now down to 10-15 strands of hair per wash.
> 
> Also, Whitfield HAS answered all the questions about his credentials, productions facilities and process, absence of side effects and ingredients/agents used.
> 
> Stop being lazy and reading the last page on the thread, then posting like my ignorant uncle. Read up on this shit and then come back.
> 
> And no, the bottom line is, this either works or it doesn't and no amount of arguments can change that. Whitfield can come here and say whatever, doctors can say whatever, but until we've tried this for another 2-3 months, we simply cannot know.
> 
> It isn't such a long time, if it's a scam, it's a scam and I highly doubt that Whitfield will even make what he spent on this. And what kind of idiot spends more than he can make, anyway?


 Why don't you let others decide by themselves!!!!!!what is the deal with you and pushing this product that people are so skeptical of?If it is effective people will see results sooner or later. Until then relax and stop trying to manipulate people!!!!

----------


## AgainstThis

I ain't manipulating nobody.

I post pictures, I clearly state that I *HOPE* this works but don't know *ANYTHING* for sure and present a logical, concise argument in as few words as possible.

Not my fault if it sounds convincing in the face of Propecia babies, R0xxx0r Chump Spammers and God knows what other Internet abominations.

I call for logic, patience and time. I just hope this works for my sake, first and foremost. If it doesn't, you'll see a ****ing WALL of flames against Whitfield, spearheaded by yours truly. 

How's that for convincing?

----------


## Jcm800

Sounds fine to me. At the end of the day we're paying to try this out, those that are not, well, why don't you just shut up and just see if we get results? The scam debate is boring now, lets wait - and let those of us trying it out discuss pros n cons as and when is nesassary. Let the scam theme raise it's ugly fkn head again when we feel we've been had?

----------


## AgainstThis

Couldn't agree more Jcm.

----------


## ThinFast

> Why don't you let others decide by themselves!!!!!!what is the deal with you and pushing this product that people are so skeptical of?If it is effective people will see results sooner or later. Until then relax and stop trying to manipulate people!!!!


 He is not pushing the product at all. You and thechamp are the only ones pushing in either general direction, although I believe thechamp's persistence is more of an overzealous enthusiasm (and if he is seeing the results he claims, who can blame him?).

 You come in, read this thread which has maybe 2 pages worth of early results from actual TRX2 users, and 85 pages worth of anticipation, questions, and doubts, which leads you to conclude and state, "The verdict is in, TRX2 is a SCAM!". That sure sounds like someone trying to push people's opinions one way or the other.  You demand science, manufacturer's studies and results; evidence to support their claims, yet you passively provide none of this to counter in support of your argument.  That's manipulative to me.  You don't want it, fine, don't buy it, no one's holding a gun to your head. It ultimately is one's choice.

  Againstthis, jcm, myself, and a few others are doing this as unbiased and scientifically as practically possible. We're not clinics and not "professionals" in the hair restoration world. We have taken before pics and we are experts are own heads of hair in regards to appearance and other aesthetics. Other than thechamp, no one has made any prolific claims.  I think those of us that are taking the supplement will report back when we see progress or if we don't. I really have nothing else to say other than what Againstthis has repeatedly said, time will tell.

----------


## thechamp

Like I said no shedding excisting hair thicker that's results to me

----------


## johnnyboots

will this shit work on a norwood 3?shit, the guys using it here  are norwood 1's.

----------


## ThinFast

> will this shit work on a norwood 3?shit, the guys using it here  are norwood 1's.


 I'm a little further along than NW 1.  I have diffuse thinning on top, I'm probably a NW3 vertex.  I've only been on the supplement for a week though.

----------


## thechamp

As I've said I'm early stages like Norwood 1

----------


## DaveintheUK

Norwood 1 is'nt considered to be mpb, it's just an adult hairline, unless thinning is present. 
   I do wonder how many people think there balding because there naturally proggressing to an adult hairline, then happily hop on hormone altering drugs for the next ten years.
   I'm guessing a lot!

----------


## reset

Well, I`m an NW5 so if this stuff works on me it should work on most MPB sufferers. A month in and nothing noticeable to report. 
`This is a scam` has been repeated ad nauseam as some other posters have pointed out. And as also pointed out earlier, there is little point to argue scam or effective treatment when results or lack of are in waiting (unless someone is really seeing improvement). Results (negative or positive) will speak for themselves. Also, reports of effective treatment will require photographic evidence to be taken seriously. I hope I have reason to post before/after photos.

----------


## DaveintheUK

Yep, I think you've hit the nail on the head there reset.
I wish everybody luck with this, and hope it works.

----------


## mlao

Quote from reset,

"Well, I`m an NW5 so if this stuff works on me it should work on most MPB sufferers. A month in and nothing noticeable to report. 
`This is a scam` has been repeated ad nauseam as some other posters have pointed out. And as also pointed out earlier, there is little point to argue scam or effective treatment when results or lack of are in waiting (unless someone is really seeing improvement). Results (negative or positive) will speak for themselves. Also, reports of effective treatment will require photographic evidence to be taken seriously. I hope I have reason to post before/after photos."

Finally a voice of reason!

----------


## thechamp

My brother and I have the same stage hair loss thinning hair mines stoped shedding from trx2 and his has not on trx2

----------


## Bakez

> Norwood 1 is'nt considered to be mpb, it's just an adult hairline, unless thinning is present. 
>    I do wonder how many people think there balding because there naturally proggressing to an adult hairline, then happily hop on hormone altering drugs for the next ten years.
>    I'm guessing a lot!


 Pretty much all men have a receeding hairline, when was the last time you saw a 55 year old with an NW1? For example my Dad is going bald, but he is 50 now and I've only started to notice it because I've began losing my hair myself, but for the past 25 years there isn't a person on earth who would have considered him 'bald' - he had that classic slightly receeding brushed back hair, a bit like Arnold Schwazzenger did I suppose in Terminator 2.

----------


## thechamp

But of I did no treat my hair with laser minoxil propecia spectral Dnc revita shampoo 7 years ago I would be Norwood 5 or 6 today

----------


## DaveintheUK

> Pretty much all men have a receeding hairline, when was the last time you saw a 55 year old with an NW1? For example my Dad is going bald, but he is 50 now and I've only started to notice it because I've began losing my hair myself, but for the past 25 years there isn't a person on earth who would have considered him 'bald' - he had that classic slightly receeding brushed back hair, a bit like Arnold Schwazzenger did I suppose in Terminator 2.


 
Yep, I'm talking about young guys of 18 plus who observe their hairline going from juvenile to adult and think it means they are losing it, then get on drugs when their is really no need (although of course some will have mpb)
  Arnie in T2 looks like a normal non balding adult hairline to me, unless he had work done.

----------


## Deluxe

I haven't received my product yet, but I'd like to state I am a Norwood 3 with diffuse thinning all over on the top, so hopefully something happens.

----------


## SilverSurfer

Trust me, I want this to work as well. I am just a bit more cynical. Personally I will wait a little bit longer to commit to something like this.

----------


## thechamp

so its just a waiting game for now

----------


## Octopus

Hey guys, just checking in. 

I recently ordered about 6 months worth of TRX2 and I started using it yesterday. 

I honestly have no faith in this product whatsoever, but I'm desperate and I had some money to spend. I am taking pictures, and if I see any *real* changes I'll keep everyone updated. Other than that, I probably won't post much. 

Good luck to everyone experimenting with this thing.

----------


## thechamp

your an idiot have faith my hair is ****ing thick as in a few weeks like 3 my bro even said to me today hes amazed cose hes on it as well same amount of time my results are better

----------


## Jcm800

Octopus - welcome, and good luck with your six months worth.

Just been informed mine is going to be delivered tomorrow, so off the home brew and onto TRX2 as of tomorrow night for me.

----------


## thechamp

3 week mark my hair is much thicker my dad said why is yor bros hair thinner both on trx2 same amount if time and had same amount of hair loss ?

----------


## Jcm800

> 3 week mark my hair is much thicker my dad said why is his hair thinner both on trx2 same amount if time and had same amount if hair loss ?


 And i'm worried that your brother isnt getting the same results as you champ. What on earth is going on?!

----------


## thechamp

Maybe might take longer?

----------


## thechamp

Who else is not having results like me why I get them so early

----------


## Jcm800

Who knows champ - but i think we all get the message.

----------


## thechamp

Maybe every one will experience results like 3 month mark and im just lucky

----------


## Jcm800

Champ post some pics of your TRX bottles?! I think you're very lucky, or on the wind up to be honest.

----------


## thechamp

Ok when I get home from work

----------


## hollywoodkid

New here fellas, though I've been following tbd for months.  
This TRX2, while intriguing, feels fishy.  I want it to work just as well as the next guy: I'm 23, a nw3 with diffuse pattern destined for a 6 or 7, been on fin for 6 months with no results or stabilization, still holding out hope tho.  Oh yea and I just moved to Hollywood with hopes of making it in the biz, so ya, I need my hair.

2 things, one for TRX2, one against:

First, maybe the reason Whitfield hasn't released any of the successful trial data, and the same reason it won't be scientifically tested by a 3rd party, is because as soon as it is proven effective (IF it is proven effective) it loses its competitive edge.  Potassium, L-carnitine, BCAA and Nicotinic Acid are all micro-nutrients and thus any company will be able to ever so slightly alter what they have made for profit.
Think along the lines of why saw palmetto has never been scientifically tested for prostate or hairloss.
I know this is a long shot but it is the only valid reason I can think of as to why they have held things close to their chest- Whitfield knows he needs to make as much profit as he can now before the cat's out of the bag and everyone can compete with him.

Or, he knows he has to profit now before the cat is out of the bag that it doesn't work at all.

Second, thechamp, no disrespect sir, but being message board savvy I have seen countless companies send writers to pimp products on public message boards.  In fact, I have a friend whose only job is to rate products, write reviews (only positive of course) and talk up her clients on message boards.  The usual give away is the join date of the forum, and coincidentally he joined in January.  If you are a real person, I'm happy for you, and when I see pictures and hear accounts from 100's or 1000's of people I'll jump in.  
Also, most of the people on here tend to be supportive/skeptical/understanding.  I have yet to find any other posters so ecstatic about a product.  The "IT WORKS! IT REALLY REALLY WORKS! AND IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE ME THEN **** YOU!" type.

I hope you are real.  And save me the "I'm real! fb me! check my ip or go **** yourself" I'll believe you when I see it with my eyes.

Cheers.

----------


## Jcm800

Err, I only found out about it in Jan, and I'm hardly promoting Whitfield yet mate.

And as for champ, well ive just asked him for pics of his fkn bottles because his rantings are getting tiresome, but he may be experiencing results afterall.

----------


## thechamp

I'll post pics when I get home red lids on trx2 bottles and show u pics if my hair how thick it looks

----------


## hogy

> Hey guys, just checking in. 
> 
> I recently ordered about 6 months worth of TRX2 and I started using it yesterday. 
> 
> I honestly have no faith in this product whatsoever, but I'm desperate and I had some money to spend. I am taking pictures, and if I see any *real* changes I'll keep everyone updated. Other than that, I probably won't post much. 
> 
> Good luck to everyone experimenting with this thing.


 Octopus: Perhaps you can give us some info on what current state of loss you have? What other medication you are or are not taking in regards to your hair and perhaps how much you are losing per day or in the shower etc...

Just to give us a bit of background so if / when you do post some updates, we know exactly how its helping.. or not at all..

Thanks.. We all appreciate everyones contribution to this thread and to help understand TRX2 better.

----------


## thechamp

ok i uploaded picsof my wet hair so u can see the hair loss and have a look when its dry ok http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/newatta...anageattach&p=

----------


## Jcm800

Great champ, now if you can hold a bottle of TRX2 by your head and take a pic, your claims may be taken more seriously?

----------


## thechamp

now you happy http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/newatta...anageattach&p=

----------


## Jcm800

Great, so now we have some pics to compare in the coming months, will be helpful to back up your enthusiasm  :Smile:  tks.

----------


## thechamp

good to see what people think i mean i dont have any before or after photos so thats the best i could do

----------


## Jcm800

Fair enough champ. I've literally just opened my delivery and shall start taking them tonight.

----------


## hogy

> now you happy http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/newatta...anageattach&p=


 Champ... you have great hair, if TRX2 only keeps what you have, then you should be VERY happy.

----------


## Jcm800

> good to see what people think i mean i dont have any before or after photos so thats the best i could do


 Looks like you've still got quite a mop so good luck hanging onto it  :Smile:

----------


## fontanajul

Just got my bottle today and started taking it. We'll see where this goes. It would really be nice if Whitfield posted on here. I just hope this helps give me back some density in the front. =(

----------


## Jcm800

> Just got my bottle today and started taking it. We'll see where this goes. It would really be nice if Whitfield posted on here. I just hope this helps give me back some density in the front. =(


 Hey good luck. My three bottles arrived today, and shall be starting them tonight as well  :Smile:

----------


## AgainstThis

Ok, it's exactly one month today and I decided to post some more pictures.

The shedding has all but halted and the fuzz is definitely growing.

This is what I wanted to show in the pictures, hence the extreme closeups. Last month is on *PAGE 35* I would get these wispy little hairs around my hairline before but they would never grow in length or pigment properly. The new fuzz is all turning dark, slowly but steadily.

I'm cautiously optimistic. No real proof of anything except the vastly reduced shedding.

http://img543.imageshack.us/g/dsc01581n.jpg/

----------


## AgainstThis

Also the hair in these pictures is all wet and fresh out of the shower, compared to the previous set. Again, cautious optimism.

----------


## AgainstThis

And to be fair, here's my hair dry:

http://img121.imageshack.us/g/dsc01592s.jpg/

Uncanny, the illusion of density a good wash will give ya.

----------


## Bakez

he isnt even balding

----------


## thechamp

See good results too trx2 think it might be working

----------


## Jcm800

> And to be fair, here's my hair dry:
> 
> http://img121.imageshack.us/g/dsc01592s.jpg/
> 
> Uncanny, the illusion of density a good wash will give ya.


 Hey Against, things are looking good for you I reckon. Cheers for the updates, it's quite inspiring actually as my hairline is similar to yours, shall get popping my caps right now  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> he isnt even balding


 Are you tapping a white stick? Granted he's still got a fair bit.

----------


## AgainstThis

I am CLEARLY balding, not bald yet, hence the go round with TRX2.

That's the whole point really, to get it at NW2 or NW3 so you can actually do something about it. If I was a NW5, I would have shaved and sacrificed virgins at the altar of lab mice a long LONG time ago.

I can still cover it up decently but everyone who knows me, knows that shit ain't what it used to be, say, 5 years ago.

----------


## Thinning@30

Just a thought, but TRX2 is supposed to work on animals as well as people, and their website says you can even give it to your pets.

I wonder if TRX2 could be given to those bald mice that were used in that UCLA study that has been all over the news recently.  From what I understand, the mice were specifically bred to have pattern baldness, so if they regrow hair on TRX2 it would be a convincing demonstration of the pills' efficacy (at least in mice).

----------


## Jcm800

> Just a thought, but TRX2 is supposed to work on animals as well as people, and their website says you can even give it to your pets.
> 
> I wonder if TRX2 could be given to those bald mice that were used in that UCLA study that has been all over the news recently.  From what I understand, the mice were specifically bred to have pattern baldness, so if they regrow hair on TRX2 it would be a convincing demonstration of the pills' efficacy (at least in mice).


 I never did find that line that said it works on pets on the TRX2 website?! Someone else said about that too, I must have overlooked it. 

In any case, looks like we are the lab mice so what's the point? :Wink:

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Ok, it's exactly one month today and I decided to post some more pictures.
> 
> The shedding has all but halted and the fuzz is definitely growing.
> 
> This is what I wanted to show in the pictures, hence the extreme closeups. Last month is on *PAGE 35* I would get these wispy little hairs around my hairline before but they would never grow in length or pigment properly. The new fuzz is all turning dark, slowly but steadily.
> 
> I'm cautiously optimistic. No real proof of anything except the vastly reduced shedding.
> 
> http://img543.imageshack.us/g/dsc01581n.jpg/


 Wauw, even i notice the difference. Your hair is indeed much much thicker...

----------


## Jcm800

I agree, in those dry shots it's looking like there's more volume, sure washed hair helps, but there's deffo some volume there I'd say  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

i have the best results im telling you guysin the shortest time

----------


## Jcm800

> i have the best results im telling you guysin the shortest time


 Champ maybe you do. But your brother doesn't. 

Please, stop ramming it down our throats every post. All of us taking it will make our own minds up  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

true but every one is diffrent some people will just take longer than others

----------


## Bakez

thechamp u arent even balding

----------


## reset

> I am CLEARLY balding, not bald yet, hence the go round with TRX2.
> 
> That's the whole point really, to get it at NW2 or NW3 so you can actually do something about it. If I was a NW5, I would have shaved and sacrificed virgins at the altar of lab mice a long LONG time ago.


 Agree with the shaving part, not so much the giving up part. If you come on a site like this at an NW2/3 you`ll most likely still be checking in at NW5/6 or even 7. The reason is hope. I`ve been shaving my head every week for the last three years and it suits me. Yet, I still want my hair back.

Looking at your pics, the focus is maintenance. As an NW5, maintenance is not the issue. It`s all about REGROWTH. Granted, that`s a tall order. But something about TRX2 has got my hopes high.

BTW, Thanks for posting the pics. There does appear to be improvement.

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis - what time of the day are you taking your three caps?

I took mine at around 9pm last night and had trouble sleeping. 
Are you taking them a.m or p.m? Ta.

----------


## thechamp

Bakers I have had hair loss 7 years so been treating it with propecia minoxil that's why I'm not bald

----------


## Bishop

Hey guys, I've been following this forum for a couple weeks now, never even heard of Trx2 before then.

Anyways, some interesting stuff.

I'm 25yrs old and have been losing my hair for at least 3-4yrs now, if not more. I've never used anything yet, no propecia, rogaine, or anything for that matter.

However, my hair continues to thin, my hairline is receding and the top is getting thinner by the day due to the constant shredding. Although I'm not happy about my hairloss (and who is) I've been accepting of it thus far. However, after doing some more research on the internet about hairloss, I stumbled across this forum and all the writings about Trx2. I'm really curious to see how everyone does with it, as I'd be more than willing to spend the money if it is a proven product.

A couple questions though. Is Trx2 supposed to simply stop hairloss, or is supposed to help re-grow hair? Should I expect most if not all of my hair back in months time if this were to be a success?

Also, to AgainstThis, I'll be honest. I don't really notice much of a difference in your pics from one month ago. Perhaps it's because I'm quite pessimisitic and do realize that your original pics were of you with 'greasy hair' as you said so yourself, and these ones are of you with both wet, and dry hair. Either way, it's tough to tell, but I do wish you all the best, as I really do hope this stuff works.

I hope to hear more from you all about your progress, it's great to see a board like this with several members. Can't help but feel a little excited about Trx2!

----------


## Thinning@30

> Originally Posted by Thinning@30  
> Just a thought, but TRX2 is supposed to work on animals as well as people, and their website says you can even give it to your pets.
> 
> I wonder if TRX2 could be given to those bald mice that were used in that UCLA study that has been all over the news recently. From what I understand, the mice were specifically bred to have pattern baldness, so if they regrow hair on TRX2 it would be a convincing demonstration of the pills' efficacy (at least in mice).
> 			
> 		
> 
>  I never did find that line that said it works on pets on the TRX2 website?! Someone else said about that too, I must have overlooked it. 
> 
> In any case, looks like we are the lab mice so what's the point?


 My thinking was that mice have a shorter lifespan, and probably a faster metabolism than humans.  If TRX2 does what it says it does, the mice would show results in a matter of weeks rather than months.  That would give all of us some reassurance that TRX2 is not just another scam.

As for the part about TRX2 working on pets, it is in the FAQ.

----------


## gmonasco

> I wonder if TRX2 could be given to those bald mice that were used in that UCLA study that has been all over the news recently.  From what I understand, the mice were specifically bred to have pattern baldness


 The mice used in the study were not "specifically bred to have pattern baldness."  The mice had been genetically altered to overproduce a stress hormone, and a side effect of that overproduction was that the mice lost hair.

----------


## Jcm800

> My thinking was that mice have a shorter lifespan, and probably a faster metabolism than humans.  If TRX2 does what it says it does, the mice would show results in a matter of weeks rather than months.  That would give all of us some reassurance that TRX2 is not just another scam.
> 
> As for the part about TRX2 working on pets, it is in the FAQ.


 Sorry, would you mind copy and pasting that one? I can't find it anywhere in the FAQ?

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Hey guys, I've been following this forum for a couple weeks now, never even heard of Trx2 before then.
> 
> Anyways, some interesting stuff.
> 
> I'm 25yrs old and have been losing my hair for at least 3-4yrs now, if not more. I've never used anything yet, no propecia, rogaine, or anything for that matter.
> 
> However, my hair continues to thin, my hairline is receding and the top is getting thinner by the day due to the constant shredding. Although I'm not happy about my hairloss (and who is) I've been accepting of it thus far. However, after doing some more research on the internet about hairloss, I stumbled across this forum and all the writings about Trx2. I'm really curious to see how everyone does with it, as I'd be more than willing to spend the money if it is a proven product.
> 
> A couple questions though. Is Trx2 supposed to simply stop hairloss, or is supposed to help re-grow hair? Should I expect most if not all of my hair back in months time if this were to be a success?
> ...


 Propecia works. Trx2 does not, until proven otherwise.

----------


## AgainstThis

Visible results by TRX2 are not until 3 to 6 months in, with a peak at 8 months, pretty much the same as minoxidil.

I only posted a 1 month update (where not much of a difference is seen, precisely) to show how the tiny fuzz is turning into real, pigmented hair. Where it goes from there, remains to be seen.

Finally, I take all three tabs at various times of the day, near the 24hr mark. No side effects whatsoever  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

I'm still getting the good old Niacin flush, but it's not intense so don't mind that.

----------


## Thinning@30

> Originally Posted by Thinning@30  
> I wonder if TRX2 could be given to those bald mice that were used in that UCLA study that has been all over the news recently. From what I understand, the mice were specifically bred to have pattern baldness
> 			
> 		
> 
>  The mice used in the study were not "specifically bred to have pattern baldness." The mice had been genetically altered to overproduce a stress hormone, and a side effect of that overproduction was that the mice lost hair.


 OK, so the mice were genetically altered to overproduce a stress hormone that causes baldness.  That sounds similar enough to the causal mechanism behind AGA.  I still think TRX2 should be tested on animals to demonstrate its efficacy.    




> Originally Posted by Thinning@30  
> My thinking was that mice have a shorter lifespan, and probably a faster metabolism than humans. If TRX2 does what it says it does, the mice would show results in a matter of weeks rather than months. That would give all of us some reassurance that TRX2 is not just another scam. 
> 
> As for the part about TRX2 working on pets, it is in the FAQ.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Sorry, would you mind copy and pasting that one? I can't find it anywhere in the FAQ?


 I went back to the website and couldn't find it this itime, but I noticed the website has been updated since the previous time that I viewed it.  They must have realized how incredibly hokey that part sounded and deleted it.

----------


## Bishop

> Propecia works. Trx2 does not, until proven otherwise.


 Never said it didn't. I'm just not too excited about the side-effects of propecia, not to mention that my family doctor recommended I stay away from it.

----------


## Jcm800

> Never said it didn't. I'm just not too excited about the side-effects of propecia, not to mention that my family doctor recommended I stay away from it.


 My GP said "Go for it" - but when i asked him if he'd prescribe some a while back whilst i was looking into it, he politely said, "No, i'm not willing to get involved with that"

Propciahelp.com put's me off everytime.

----------


## BoSox

I tried to order some, but it said something about missing tokens.

I'm afraid to try again because last time they double charged my account, the page isn't even loading correctly either.

Anybody else having the same issue? I might just wait a little longer to order some anyways.

----------


## UK_

> I tried to order some, but it said something about missing tokens.
> 
> I'm afraid to try again because last time they double charged my account, the page isn't even loading correctly either.
> 
> Anybody else having the same issue? I might just wait a little longer to order some anyways.


 I don't ser what the big hype is... Its just a multivitamin some Oxford grad proved supports the development of hair... It does not prevent or treat hairloss due to androgens..... Waste your money at your own expense.

----------


## Jcm800

> I don't ser what the big hype is... Its just a multivitamin some Oxford grad proved supports the development of hair... It does not prevent or treat hairloss due to androgens..... Waste your money at your own expense.


 We are, possibly  :Smile:

----------


## AgainstThis

Read back on the thread.

"Just another multivitamin" is a gross over-generalization. The components in TRX2 are bio-active, which, in layman's terms means they have unique reactions when coupled to the proper receptors. They are not just passive things, sitting in your system.

Anyhow, a few more months and the joke will either be on us or EVERYBODY'S gonna have reason to party.

It's a win-win situation for you doubters, you know?

----------


## Jcm800

> Read back on the thread.
> 
> "Just another multivitamin" is a gross over-generalization. The components in TRX2 are bio-active, which, in layman's terms means they have unique reactions when coupled to the proper receptors. They are not just passive things, sitting in your system.
> 
> Anyhow, a few more months and the joke will either be on us or EVERYBODY'S gonna have reason to party.
> 
> It's a win-win situation for you doubters, you know?


 Exactly, well said.  They've got **** to all lose, so shut up and let us get on with it nay-sayers.

----------


## thechamp

What a idiot vitamin pill that has stoped my hair loss and made my hair thick

----------


## UK_

> Read back on the thread.
> 
> "Just another multivitamin" is a gross over-generalization. The components in TRX2 are bio-active, which, in layman's terms means they have unique reactions when coupled to the proper receptors. They are not just passive things, sitting in your system.
> 
> Anyhow, a few more months and the joke will either be on us or EVERYBODY'S gonna have reason to party.
> 
> It's a win-win situation for you doubters, you know?


 BIOACTIVE - WOW!  Incredible, might buy me a 12 month supply in that case!  In three months time quote my post because I GUARANTEE YOU 100&#37; it will be another WASTE of a product, utterly useless - please quote my post and show me how wrong I was.

Anyway why waste good money on HT/wnt research when the cure has always been here:

http://www.bioactivenutrients.com/

LMFAO - Go ahead, spill ye money an prove me wrong - im waiting.

Nothing to lose?  How about my damn money & time n the dissatisfaction of being scammed ONCE AGAIN by YET ANOTHER lie of a product with NO proof of concept whatsoever - but go ahead!  There is a reason why these scams never die, there is a constant demand for them in the form of hoards of RETARDED CONSUMERS.

----------


## DaveintheUK

> BIOACTIVE - WOW!  Incredible, might buy me a 12 month supply in that case!  In three months time quote my post because I GUARANTEE YOU 100% it will be another WASTE of a product, utterly useless - please quote my post and show me how wrong I was.
> 
> Anyway why waste good money on HT/wnt research when the cure has always been here:
> 
> http://www.bioactivenutrients.com/
> 
> LMFAO - Go ahead, spill ye money an prove me wrong - im waiting.
> 
> Nothing to lose?  How about my damn money & time n the dissatisfaction of being scammed ONCE AGAIN by YET ANOTHER lie of a product with NO proof of concept whatsoever - but go ahead!  There is a reason why these scams never die, there is a constant demand for them in the form of hoards of RETARDED CONSUMERS.


 
Remarkable...

----------


## thechamp

So your telling me my hair loss completely stopping and my hair is thicker a scam

----------


## Jcm800

> BIOACTIVE - WOW!  Incredible, might buy me a 12 month supply in that case!  In three months time quote my post because I GUARANTEE YOU 100% it will be another WASTE of a product, utterly useless - please quote my post and show me how wrong I was.
> 
> Anyway why waste good money on HT/wnt research when the cure has always been here:
> 
> http://www.bioactivenutrients.com/
> 
> LMFAO - Go ahead, spill ye money an prove me wrong - im waiting.
> 
> Nothing to lose?  How about my damn money & time n the dissatisfaction of being scammed ONCE AGAIN by YET ANOTHER lie of a product with NO proof of concept whatsoever - but go ahead!  There is a reason why these scams never die, there is a constant demand for them in the form of hoards of RETARDED CONSUMERS.


 Yep you've got **** all to lose because you aren't taking it. 

We've already agreed if it doesn't work, the jokes on us. 

You've obviously been a retard quite a few times yourself , as you've been scammed a few times before eh?

----------


## AgainstThis

You know, the hostility in threads like this ****ing amazes me.

Despair is our common bond here.

Despair and vanity.

The sole purpose of sites like this is to compare info, check facts and work out possible solutions. To so fiercely attack something EITHER WAY unproven so far can only suggest you're a Propecia baby, which is fine for you -if not your old lady, eh, see how the flaming can go on forever?- but not us.

So we're trying it. If it works, it works. If it doesn't, it doesn't.

Better than doing **** all or growing tits, in my opinion.

----------


## AgainstThis

If it doesn't work, I've wasted 300 Euros. 

Woo ****ing hoo, big deal. I've had evil women, gambling and cheap liquor take a lot more of my income than Whitfield. So if he was capable enough to scam me, props to him and I'll be a tad wiser.

If I do grow all this sweet baby hairs I'm seeing into an actual new hairline, I want a picture of you with "DONKEY" perma-marked on your forehead, okay?  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

[QUOTE=AgainstThis;23073]If it doesn't work, I've wasted 300 Euros. 

Woo ****ing hoo, big deal. I've had evil women, gambling and cheap liquor take a lot more of my income than Whitfield. So if he was capable enough to scam me, props to him and I'll be a tad wiser.

If I do grow all this sweet baby hairs I'm seeing into an actual new hairline, I want a picture of you with "DONKEY" perma-marked on your forehead, okay?  :Smile: [/QUOTE

Pmsl  :Smile:

----------


## AgainstThis

ALSO, the cheap site you linked as part of your academic attack doesn't have anything to do with combatting hairloss. It's merely a vitamin store. 

Whitfield has made very specific -and extravagant- claims as to what his product does. He's either for real or the All Time Snake King. And All Time Snake Kings simply don't have the money to rent facilities like the ones he does, let alone hire and maintain a team for a period of 5 years.

----------


## UK_

Okay - Okay - All of you will see in 3 months time - You are gonna be the ones that look like fools - fair enough if 300 euros is nothing to you - but in my opinion even if they were selling these multivitamins for &#163;10 a can id better douse my scalp in BIOACTIVE goat urine and expect better results.

You're right - I have NOTHING to lose b/c I wont be divulging in this garbage unproven joke of a product - but please - be my guest in perpetuating the "retard market" I have no problem with the conmen that sell these vitamins with the flash label - its the retarded goons that buy into them I cant stand.  I also challenge ALL of you who disagree with me to do the hair count, the research and show me that this product works in treating MPB.

I dont even take Propecia - wouldn't touch the stuff - God knows what 15 years of ****ing with your hormones in that fashion does.

Who cares what the damn intentions behind the products of that site I showed you entail - my point was that there is NOTHING special in the term "bioactive" when related to a set of cheap vitamin ingredients - you can get the same "BIOACTIVE" garbage from the bladder of a dead camel for all I care there is no damn difference.

----------


## UK_

*Just pulled this from their small print:

"Please note: For our physical products we can only refund you for unused packs.  Packs that have been opened and used are excluded from our refund policy."   <<Basically flog whatever gets sent back to some other poor retard.

BAHAHAHAHAAAAAA CONMEN - Go place your order, have fun chewin' up vitamin pills all day n night waiting for those hairs to sprout lol

KEEP DREAMING PAL*

----------


## mlao

You guys have got to relax. Stop insulting one another and let the guys who are willing to try TRX2 see what happens. If it's a scam everyone will know within the year and Whitfield will be exposed as a fraud.

----------


## UK_

> You guys have got to relax. Stop insulting one another and let the guys who are willing to try TRX2 see what happens. If it's a scam everyone will know within the year and Whitfield will be exposed as a fraud.


 Fair enough - lets see - *three months* I wanna see before/after pics and possibly a hair count LOL.

LMFAO they also sell minox on their website haha talk about hardcore affiliate marketing conmen - but please!  Carry on!  Make your purchase - 3 months  :Wink:

----------


## johnnyboots

for what it's worth,none of the other hair loss forums bother to discuss it.all agree it is a pile of bullshit.

----------


## UK_

> for what it's worth,none of the other hair loss forums bother to discuss it.all agree it is a pile of bullshit.


 I say:  let the goons learn the tough way... AGAIN!

----------


## Jcm800

> for what it's worth,none of the other hair loss forums bother to discuss it.all agree it is a pile of bullshit.


 Frankly if it's a rip off so be it.  I'm happy to try this, it may well be a fleece, I'm trying it-couldn't give a fck about the opinions of ppl that ain't  :Smile:

----------


## AgainstThis

They actually don't sell minoxidil on their site, they merely say TRX2 boosts it's efficacy and you just got on the ignore list, for being such a fascinating conversationalist.

----------


## thechamp

It's not. Scam how can it be my results have been better than propecia in 3 weeks

----------


## johnnyboots

> Frankly if it's a rip off so be it.  I'm happy to try this, it may well be a fleece, I'm trying it-couldn't give a fck about the opinions of ppl that ain't


 i am not judging,just was stating a fact.i hope it works but i am not optimistic.

----------


## thechamp

My bro reacans I look 19 again

----------


## UK_

> They actually don't sell minoxidil on their site, they merely say TRX2 boosts it's efficacy and you just got on the ignore list, for being such a fascinating conversationalist.


 OH NO!  Not the dreaded ignore list!  My heart bleeds for the now missed opportunity to converse with a backward mental dwarf as yourself!

Do you not understand the bare basics of the term I used?: (affiliate marketing) must I sit here for a damn day an go through the entire marketing behind this vitamin supplement?  Like I said, grab your wallet and order order order like theres no tommorrow, stuff your face full of B vitamins (bioactive ones might i add LOL) and come back here in 3 months time and lets see if you cured baldness.


Dunno whudyarekon people?  Who would you put your money on? LOL :Big Grin: 

...seriously... i'm willing to put money that this garbage product will slowly fade away with the rest of the saw palmetto concoctions n vitamin/protein piss anal fart products you've probably all made 3 month purchases for. :Wink:

----------


## UK_

> It's not. Scam how can it be my results have been better than propecia in 3 weeks


 What?  How can you judge the efficacy of a vitamin supplement in terms of hair growth after a period of 21 days?  Have you failed to grasp the utter basics of hair growth(?), anyone informed you of its utmost 'CYCLICAL' nature? LMFAO  Since when did propecia provide its "incredible hair growth abilities" (bah!) within the same period you have just outlined?  Taking this idiocy into context, how on earth can you draw a viable comparison between the two?

THIS WILL NOT WORK - IN THREE MONTHS I WILL BE LAUGHING AT YOU ALL.

----------


## thechamp

I'm amazed my hair loss has stopped go back in the thread pics stops shedding to me is not a scam

----------


## AgainstThis

All I know is that before TRX2 I was shedding like a mother****er.

A month in, I'm losing 7-10 hairs a day MAX (Compared to 50-60 before). I don't know what you call that, but a mental dwarf such as myself calls it a good ****ing deal.

----------


## thechamp

Well said that's results

----------


## SilverSurfer

Why would a poster bother so much in arguing through this whole ****ing thread everyday how awesome this product is??
Ahemmmm maybe, personal interest. Tell us chump, are you in any way related to this product? Is this your job, to cheerlead this sh*t until it is proven to be a *****ng scam?
No really, at first I was polite but seeing you debate this without proof is just too much? Who are you, what are your connections to this product? If you are 'just a happy consumer' fine!!!!LET OTHERS SPEAK THEIR MINDS!!!!

----------


## Jcm800

UK go apply your wrath to propecia users, save them from potential doom.

As we have said over and over, we are happy to take this shit, if it don't work that's that.

Just because you've been taken for a ride many times and are bitter. Let us get the **** on with it. If it's a pile of shit, I'll be back reporting as such.

Chill the hell out man, drop the insults, no need for it.

----------


## Jcm800

> It's not. Scam how can it be my results have been better than propecia in 3 weeks


 Champ looking at your pics you've a got a fkn mop on your head anyway. How the **** can you even tell any changes have happened in three weeks?

JeeZ fair play, but it's getting a bit much reading your one liners praising this stuff in broken English.

----------


## Jcm800

> I say:  let the goons learn the tough way... AGAIN!


 Again? This will be my first attempt at trying to stem the flow of hairfall. 

Speak for yourself.  I've never been fleeced on a hair product in my life.

First time for everything tho, and im willing to try this, it's my choice son.

----------


## UK_

> Again? This will be my first attempt at trying to stem the flow of hairfall. 
> 
> Speak for yourself.  I've never been fleeced on a hair product in my life.
> 
> First time for everything tho, and im willing to try this, it's my choice son.


 Congratulations!  Believe me, it won't be your last, but all the best I seriously hope this product works for you, I am merely trying to convey WHY this product is a worthless pile of donkey vomit.  You people are acting as if I don't want a better treatment than a sticky mess of a liquid vasodilator and a hormone breast growing perpetual sex drive assassin of a drug we have today.  The only reason i joined bald truth was for the opportunity to share a platform with an indulividual representing the only plausible 'possible' treatment in the industry.

Anyway best of luck.

----------


## ThinFast

Much more of this back and forth "bitching" is just going to get this thread locked down. Then NO ONE will know results/lack of results. I sure as hell won't go through the trouble of posting any after having to read some of this.

Scams will always be around and new ones will still be created in this industry. UK, Instead of attacking the few who are willing to try out an alledged scam and can provide actual feedback/proof, why don't you take the comedy show (LMFAO) to the head of the problem and go after someone like Whitfield instead?  Attacking the source will truly be the best method to stop a scam which you clearly abhor (sarcasm). That is of course assuming that you derive as much personal satisfaction from a righteous act as you do ridculing strangers.

UK, you have a lot of hostility and have not contributed anything to this thread or topic. You have your doubts, you're not the first and believe it or not, you're not the first to compare TRX2 to some sort of multivitamin.  You have spent 0 money on TRX2 and have no interest in this other than to belittle others. Much as you cannot stand the "retards" who buy into these things. I find it amusing when people get their jollies off other's misfortunes behind the veil of anonymity... internet bullying is so played out. Bottom line is you have NOTHING to contrbute. Trolling is frowned upon all forums including this one.

I'll say it again, let us guinea pigs bear the burden and put everyone else's mind at ease, one way or the other.

----------


## UK_

> Much more of this back and forth "bitching" is just going to get this thread locked down. Then NO ONE will know results/lack of results. I sure as hell won't go through the trouble of posting any after having to read some of this.
> 
> Scams will always be around and new ones will still be created in this industry. UK, Instead of attacking the few who are willing to try out an alledged scam and can provide actual feedback/proof, why don't you take the comedy show (LMFAO) to the head of the problem and go after someone like Whitfield instead?  Attacking the source will truly be the best method to stop a scam which you clearly abhor (sarcasm). That is of course assuming that you derive as much personal satisfaction from a righteous act as you do ridculing strangers.
> 
> UK, you have a lot of hostility and have not contributed anything to this thread or topic. You have your doubts, you're not the first and believe it or not, you're not the first to compare TRX2 to some sort of multivitamin.  You have spent 0 money on TRX2 and have no interest in this other than to belittle others. Much as you cannot stand the "retards" who buy into these things. I find it amusing when people get their jollies off other's misfortunes behind the veil of anonymity... internet bullying is so played out. Bottom line is you have NOTHING to contrbute. Trolling is frowned upon all forums including this one.
> 
> I'll say it again, let us guinea pigs bear the burden and put everyone else's mind at ease, one way or the other.


 Didn't you read my last post or does your boring verbatim platitudinous nature dictate you lapse behind the general flow of this constructive critique?  I have contributed not through the ad hominem mechanisms deployed by the pro affiliate marketers of this product I have had the misfortune of conversing with but by merely recommending you simply analyse the vacant background behind this joke of a product.  Lets be honest here, me criticizing the creator of this product shall not cause that individual to crawl up into a shrill figure an fade away into the books of hairloss history, as might I add, this product shall eventually do.  I would prefer to see a concerted effort from consumers to question this bucket of monkey piss for themselves and make an informed decision.... Change can only occur on the consumption side.  

PS sorry about the grammer im typing off my phone  :Wink:

----------


## AgainstThis

With UK_ and thechamp on Ignore, this thread is much more bearable  :Smile: 

Anyhow, further in and I am not imagining this, things are slowly filling in, in the front. More time will yield concrete proof -or not- but I still have a good feeling about this. 

Any of the other TRX2 users experience reduced shedding and a slight, yet noticeable thickening down the front?

----------


## Jcm800

> With UK_ and thechamp on Ignore, this thread is much more bearable 
> 
> Anyhow, further in and I am not imagining this, things are slowly filling in, in the front. More time will yield concrete proof -or not- but I still have a good feeling about this. 
> 
> Any of the other TRX2 users experience reduced shedding and a slight, yet noticeable thickening down the front?


 Yep I'm with you Against, sounds positive. I've actually found just slight fresh fuzz, not sure about lessened shedding (as I don't shed much anyway)
But, I am seeing slightly more fuzz, early days, but it wasn't there before.

----------


## ThinFast

> Didn't you read my last post or does your boring verbatim platitudinous nature dictate you lapse behind the general flow of this constructive critique?  I have contributed not through the ad hominem mechanisms deployed by the pro affiliate marketers of this product I have had the misfortune of conversing with but by merely recommending you simply analyse the vacant background behind this joke of a product.  Lets be honest here, me criticizing the creator of this product shall not cause that individual to crawl up into a shrill figure an fade away into the books of hairloss history, as might I add, this product shall eventually do.  I would prefer to see a concerted effort from consumers to question this bucket of monkey piss for themselves and make an informed decision.... Change can only occur on the consumption side.  
> 
> PS sorry about the grammer im typing off my phone


 I read all of the posts here. One mature post does not undo multiple irrelevant posts with misguided animosity.  I don't see how calling people "retards" can in anyway be construed as a constructive criticism. 

It is easier to stop one person from scamming than stopping 10 million (for example) from trying it.  A few of us are trying it and will provide results. Those results will be known to everyone that follows this thread and any who are wise enough to google TRX2 will also find this information.  If negative, it still won't completely stop people from buying it, but it will help limit sales of TRX2. Again, the most efficient way to stop any scammer is to confront them head on and ruin their reputation.

Also, I apologize if *this* retard's choice of words somehow did not measure up to your lofty standard.

----------


## fontanajul

I'm curious, are most of you guys taking your three capsules all at once or spacing them out? I know on the site it's stated that both ways are fine, but seeing as how they're supplements, I was always under the impression that it's best to space them out. (Kind of like how taking too many vitamins just makes you absorb a small amount, then you pee the rest out lol)... I wish I could fast forward three months already. It's barely been a week...

-Max

----------


## ThinFast

> With UK_ and thechamp on Ignore, this thread is much more bearable 
> 
> Anyhow, further in and I am not imagining this, things are slowly filling in, in the front. More time will yield concrete proof -or not- but I still have a good feeling about this. 
> 
> Any of the other TRX2 users experience reduced shedding and a slight, yet noticeable thickening down the front?


 Week 3 starts today for me and I have not noticed a difference yet. Still shedding roughly 40-50 hairs in the shower. I also believe that I am experiencing some of the flushing jcm has talked about. Had an irritation on my hand that is still lingering, although it's not bad. Not much else to report at this time but I will keep everyone posted with updates.

----------


## ThinFast

Max, I'm spreading them out for the reason you stated, although not all vitamins are water soluable. I am not certain whether the supplements in trx2 are, and even if so, at what dose does your body dispose of them as excess waste? There's no harm in spreading them out and time will tell in regards to the results. Good luck!

----------


## AgainstThis

I take them all at the same time, no averse reactions whatsoever. As long as you get all three within the 24 hour cycle, it's fine.

----------


## Jcm800

Zoidberg are you out there? Things were looking up the last time you posted a while back I think too? :Smile:

----------


## UK_

LOL like I said, show me 3 months' results people ill be waiting... lets see this product wash away all the research into MPB aswel LMFAO

----------


## UK_

> All I know is that before TRX2 I was shedding like a mother****er.
> 
> A month in, I'm losing 7-10 hairs a day MAX (Compared to 50-60 before). I don't know what you call that, but a mental dwarf such as myself calls it a good ****ing deal.


 bahahahahahaahaaaaaaaaa

Only a true retard (sorry but it just has to be said!) would fail to spot the pure idiocy in this post, but for your aid, I have highlighted the key area.

The lesson here is people will literally TELL THEMSELVES a product works for fear of admitting the fact that they were wrong, seriously, this is why NO SCIENCE will back up the wild claims made by this piss poor product - it is also why there is a larger market for ineffective products than there is for effective products (seriously) it is a reflection of how retarded the general public are -  a PHD student? OH YEAH LETS ORDER A FULL 3 MONTHS SUPPLY!

I mean does this "against" guy not comprehend the possibility that the reason he is shedding less is because his hair may have cycled out of that particular stage? NO!  It is the herbs and bioactive b vitamins literally HALTING his Hairloss - c'mon people!  You are disagreeing with me for the sake of disagreeing!

----------


## Jcm800

UK if you take the time to look back through the thread AgainstThis did indeed say he had quiet periods with his hair shedding. He also said this may be what he's currently experiencing with lessened shedding. 

You're a hostile fella, whys that? Everything you blab on about has already been said anyway - but in a friendlier less aggressive manner  :Smile: .

----------


## UK_

> UK if you take the time to look back through the thread AgainstThis did indeed say he had quiet periods with his hair shedding. He also said this may be what he's currently experiencing with lessened shedding. 
> 
> You're a hostile fella, whys that? Everything you blab on about has already been said anyway - but in a friendlier less aggressive manner .


 I dont know?  Maybe I'm pissed off about the prospect of going bald?  Maybe im pissed off with the amount of sharks in this industry, the unsightly array of conmen selling the snake oil saw palmetto laced garbage treatments that people love to buy into - maybe im pissed off with the lack of progress generally; Hitzig charges $3000 for a procedure that hasn't even proven efficacy at all - ye think plucking and Acell will be a big hit? LOL think again, maybe im pissed off with the fact that its been nearly 30 years and all we have are these age-old garbage "stumbled upon" treatments that do sod all but grow your a pair of breasts and destroy your libido while on them and even potentially when you wean off them, maybe im pissed off with the fact that they can grow new lungs, organs and reverse engineer most of the human brain but they cant even grow a single hair follicle - maybe im pissed off with the whole attitude of people when it comes to hair loss (i.e. "be a man and deal with it) maybe im pissed off with the short sighted idiocy of these people that dont realise the fruits of this research could lead to better treatments in other fields - oh well, I guess things could be worse, but I hope this answers your question :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

Yep all valid concerns. We've all got similar worries too, all of us. 

It's your perogative to strike out and insult fellow sufferers I guess, but really ya know, it doesn't make us any more retarded than yourself.

Hairloss is devastating, and if popping x3 caps a day gives me a glimmer of hope I'll do it for three months. 

If I gain zero benefit, myself and all the others will join you in bringing Whitfields little empire down as best we can.

----------


## UK_

Yeah this whole process has seriously turned me into a bitter twisted depressed anxiety-ridden ****ed up individual, I never used to be like this, I know people say it could be worse "you have your health" but the depression/anxiety an trauma of losing your hair cannot simply be just turned off like a ****ing light switch, its there, and it doesnt go away.  Ive been like this for the past 3 years, these past 3 years I would not wish upon ANYONE  I dont wanna touch Propecia b/c of the sex drive sides (yeh it does happen) and choose not to spend the rest of my life screwing with a drug nobody knows the long term side effects of, especially the new consensus that DHT is not as useless a hormone as they have previously thought.

Even still, block all the DHT you want, follicles are sensitive to ALL androgens, so your best bet is going back to being the state of a 13 year old girl, an sod that for a laugh.  Sorry if I come across as a hate-filled depressed nutjob, I have more respect for you guys than you can imagine - especially the veterans, I cant imagine the experience of going bald during prior 1990's  and enduring NO PROGRESS - NOTHING for the next 20 years - only to be told again and again "it will be here in another 5 years" yadda yadda yadda -  but I still wake up everyday, tying that same scenario to my own life - wondering if I'll ever experience a happy joyous moment again for the rest of my life, wondering if i'll be back here in 20 years time telling the youngsters not to get too excited about "the latest development".

----------


## Jcm800

I can relate to all of that, it's a shitty situation-we're all in that fkd up state of mind I'm sure.

But fck it, we're trying this, I guess we know there's a big big chance we're better of pouring monkeys piss on our heads-but, I personally have to try.

----------


## johnnyboots

i think uk could be right,a placebo effect could be happening.just a thought.

----------


## johnnyboots

i am frustrated as well,hair loss has made my confidence around women at a all time low.now i find myself going for fatter girls,lowered expectations if you will.i am scared to get a transplant because of some of the horror stories.if they told me camel shit could grow hair,i would be putting it on my scalp.

----------


## AgainstThis

Stop being a gaggle of old ladies.

No one will know for SURE until we run a full 6 month cycle. By the 3rd month there should be a strong indication of where this is going anyway. And if a placebo effect has stopped my shedding, hey, fantastic, don't bust my bubble, let me float  :Big Grin:

----------


## johnnyboots

> Stop being a gaggle of old ladies.
> 
> No one will know for SURE until we run a full 6 month cycle. By the 3rd month there should be a strong indication of where this is going anyway. And if a placebo effect has stopped my shedding, hey, fantastic, don't bust my bubble, let me float


 lol, don't hate appreciate.

----------


## UK_

> i am frustrated as well,hair loss has made my confidence around women at a all time low.now i find myself going for fatter girls.


 lol.......

----------


## Jcm800

> lol.......


 Yeah, funny how standards drop - i consider porking birds i wouldnt give the time of day five years ago now lol.

----------


## UK_

Thing is an excess of T grows breasts and blocking DHT which is a few times stronger than T also grows breasts - the take-home message is that hormones must be balanced.  What I dont get is that from early ages you are exposed to Androgens, DHT - why on earth does baldness just suddenly start at the age of say.... 22? or 33? or even 45?  Something triggers its onset, if that trigger is taken out of the game, even if you are genetically predisposed maybe you wont go bald!

Even the research from the Follica camp stated the cure was "DECADES" away... DECADE(>>S<<)??? LOL

----------


## AgainstThis

Misery porking is a perma-curse of the male condition dudes, don't lose heart  :Wink: 

Truth of the matter is, if you're rolling in the money, you're also rolling in the honeys. Who of course are in it for the money. You can look all the Brad Pitt you want, but without moolah, I guarantee you, you'll MAYBE shag some ugly extra-marital ***** every other month and in the dark of night after the age of 25.

Because women -not the teenage girls at your school champ, eh  :Big Grin: - care about security,stability, security and also, stability. You can look like a ****ing monster as long as you lay their nests with gold.

Make no mistake. What we do, we do for our dark, vain heart that remains alive, despite the brutal beating of the years.

And we're damn ****ing proud of it too.

----------


## UK_

Breaking news:  Baldness drove uk national to become international drug lord.

----------


## Sogeking

@UK_
Maybe for cure, but a good treatment that might be closer. I don't know, I think there is a good treatment happening in the next 2-3 years. But that is just my gut feeling. If it turns out to be a big disappointment, to heck with it. Atleast I had some hope to push me onwards. 

When my balding really progresess I'm gonna shave my head and try to live on.

But I would at least like the possiblity of a much safer replacement for Propecia. Don't want to take risks with my hormone levels. It would be nice if Trx2 is that replacement.

----------


## UK_

> Misery porking is a perma-curse of the male condition dudes, don't lose heart 
> 
> Truth of the matter is, if you're rolling in the money, you're also rolling in the honeys. Who of course are in it for the money. You can look all the Brad Pitt you want, but without moolah, I guarantee you, you'll MAYBE shag some ugly extra-marital ***** every other month and in the dark of night after the age of 25.
> 
> Because women -not the teenage girls at your school champ, eh - care about security,stability, security and also, stability. You can look like a ****ing monster as long as you lay their nests with gold.
> 
> Make no mistake. What we do, we do for our dark, vain heart that remains alive, despite the brutal beating of the years.
> 
> And we're damn ****ing proud of it too.


 Money?  Bah!  Theres 2.5 million unemployed over here - those that arnt are usually working in dead end jobs in call centres for a few carrots, yr average 3 bed home costs nearly 25 times what it did 30 years ago n crippling taxes conflated with a national deficit in the region of 300bn (&#163 :Wink:  doesn't give much hope n opportunity for those seeking a little asylum under the leaking tent of British economic neo liberalism.

----------


## UK_

> @UK_
> Maybe for cure, but a good treatment that might be closer. I don't know, I think there is a good treatment happening in the next 2-3 years. But that is just my gut feeling. If it turns out to be a big disappointment, to heck with it. Atleast I had some hope to push me onwards. 
> 
> When my balding really progresess I'm gonna shave my head and try to live on.
> 
> But I would at least like the possiblity of a much safer replacement for Propecia. Don't want to take risks with my hormone levels. It would be nice if Trx2 is that replacement.


 Exactly - I feel ya - dont wanna screw with my hormones either, just a better treatment would suffice!

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Exactly - I feel ya - dont wanna screw with my hormones either, just a better treatment would suffice!


 UK i turned into the same depressed, bitter person. I'm still waiting on the first dude to clown, so I can knock his teeth in. I know exactly how you feel but we still have histogen, acell and aderans etc to hope for. I know you been waiting on those results as well. I'm tired of waiting but if they turn out to be a succes, it will be worth the agony because it will bring us happiness and we'll  appreciate life even more. Until then, **** the world!!! Ha

----------


## gmonasco

> What I dont get is that from early ages you are exposed to Androgens, DHT - why on earth does baldness just suddenly start at the age of say.... 22? or 33? or even 45?


 Possibly because the effects of DHT are cumulative; possibly because hair follicles become more sensitive to androgens as we get older. Or possible due to some combination of the two.

----------


## UK_

> UK i turned into the same depressed, bitter person. I'm still waiting on the first dude to clown, so I can knock his teeth in. I know exactly how you feel but we still have histogen, acell and aderans etc to hope for. I know you been waiting on those results as well. I'm tired of waiting but if they turn out to be a succes, it will be worth the agony because it will bring us happiness and we'll  appreciate life even more. Until then, **** the world!!! Ha


 You know I have a lot of love for you guys, an I find it a privilege to be able to come here and speak to people in the same boat as me... We all want the same thing.. We all understand the gut churning depression associated with MPB...

And regarding Dr Ziering.. What a guy hey?  He shared openly some great information regarding the HSC and answered all of our questions... I was shocked when he stated we will see some exploratory case study results in a months time.... Lets all wish the best to the participants and the researchers and hope they can hit the mark once again for phase I/II in spring.

----------


## DallasTreado

You all shouldnt be so hard on the "porkers" ... and have some respect for others and yourself by not assuming that going for fatter women is somehow a compromise or depressing. Women weren't placed on this earth for us to judge them only by their porkability. Getting uglier ourselves through hairloss has few positive sides, but one of them might be to learn not be so critical of others because of their appearance.

----------


## Jcm800

True, having said that my standards have lowered I do observe couples walking around town and quite often I'll see a bald guy with a cracking looking bird.

I guess baldness is our own perception of ugliness, many women don't seem to mind it.

I just can't bare the inevitable piss take that's bound to come from my family and friends as it progresses.

If I was marooned by myself on a remote island and was a completey bald guy, hey I wouldnt give a flying fck about it.

----------


## ohlife

Man, you can't really control what you do or do not find attractive.. aesthetics in general are mysterious like that... I don't generally think any less of unattractive people in any other area than their attractiveness, which is actually quite obvious - how else could we distinguish..

----------


## ThinFast

It's interesting that nearly every thread on a hair loss forum eventually turns to issues of self esteem.

----------


## ThinFast

I'd like to put a little list together that shows who all is taking TRX2, for how long and if you've had any results and/or side effects.  This will be good information for us to review.  Just add your name and results to the list.

1. Thinfast   2 weeks   No results yet/ slight irritation in the skin

----------


## Jcm800

> I'd like to put a little list together that shows who all is taking TRX2, for how long and if you've had any results and/or side effects.  This will be good information for us to review.  Just add your name and results to the list.
> 
> 1. Thinfast   2 weeks   No results yet/ slight irritation in the skin


 2. Jcm800  nearly 2 weeks on home made compounds , 5 days on Trx2 - very slight fuzz, along with mild - moderate Niacin flushes.

----------


## reset

3. reset---5 weeks, a lot of fuzz as well as niacin flushes.

----------


## fontanajul

Fontanajul- 1 week and no change/side effects (duhhhh =)...)

----------


## fontanajul

And just for fun... Maybe we should add what way we're taking it? 

... I take one pill three times at an interval of five hours throughout the day.

----------


## Jcm800

I generally take all 3 around 21:00 with a glass of milk  :Smile:

----------


## tss1967

Hi there. I've been watching this thread with interest for some time as an outsider and now decided to join the forum. I'm curious about starting on the product and wanted to raise a few points.

The multivitamin/supplement route intrigues me. A few years ago I read a book by Leonard Pountney, the U.K. hair transplant clinic founder. He had a chapter on diet and told of the daily regimen of vitamins he took and said after so many months the hair loss would stop and begin to grow thicker. I tried this for two years and nothing changed and my hair steadily got thinner. I decided to stop taking them and realise that it would have probably been the same outcome if I'd have carried on with them.

I would be willing to have a go with Trx2 in time, once the results from the company are revealed, and also results from users on this forum, but there is a niggling doubt about the long-term side-effects. Maybe, as someone said, there is a secret ingredient, like the Coca Cola recipe, that isn't included on the label, that could **** up the hormone balance and have a similar side effects to Propecia. I read that Saw Palmetto, although a natural supplement, can have the same sexual sides as Propecia. Maybe the long-term usage of using all the compounds together could be a problem. At the moment I don't want to be a Guinea Pig and in a few years be subscribing to a site called Trx2help, running alongside propeciahelp because the thing has ****ed me up due to the long-term effects not being ascertained.

Also,on the front of the bottles shown on their site there is wording about what the product is supposed to do (Promotes Hair Growth, etc). After this wording there is a dot, are these supposed to be asterisks which when you turn the bottle round has alongside them some disclaimer saying something like, 'this product is not guaranteed to do what it suggests on the front of the bottle'? I wondered if anyone already using the product has the same wording on the front.

My hair has been thinning for about 25 years and initiallly I thought it may be due to the amount of hair dye and bleach I used to use., but people who also did the same never lost theirs. My Dad still has a mop of hair, but both grandparents lost theirs. People used to say I would lose my hair, but I used to say I didn't care. But now I do. My girlfriend of 10 years would think I am wasting my money on a product like Trx2, but if it worked safely the results would mean more to me than anything.

An annoying thing is people like to point out the fact by saying, "You're going thin on top". I find that totally ****ing rude. I wouldn't say to someone you are a fat bastard or your wife is one ugly ****er, but they seem to think it is OK to say it. I have started to give as good as I get, because they are usually bald themselves.

Sorry for rambling on and going off the subject. I really hope Trx2 is the answer we are all looking for. The thought of it working has a feel-good factor and makes the future look sunny. The reality remains to be seen . Thanks to all those trying the product out. You are trail-blazers on a trip into the unknown. Exciting stuff!

----------


## UK_

*I really hope this product works for you guys, but I am sticking to my guns, just cant trust the small print lol

Taken from their site:*


_This product is specifically designed for patients suffering from the early stages of hair loss (Norwood 1-4). Some of the benefits reported by those who regularly take three TRX2™ Molecular Hair Growth capsules per day include:

•The cessation of hair loss *
•The promotion of hair growth– including the frontal region and temple area *
•Visibly stronger & thicker hair *_

_* These statements have not been evaluated by the medicines regulatory agencies. This product is not a drug or medicine, and is therefore not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease. This patent-pending food supplement contains nutrients that help promote and sustain healthy hair growth (<<<so too do several specific items in your weekly shopping basket)_

€149.95 per 3-pack (€49.98 per bottle)  <<<<< :Embarrassment:

----------


## DaveintheUK

I think it's just the fact that from a legal standpoint they have to put those disclaimers, whether they know it to work or not. Beyond that I don't think there's much we can read in to it.

----------


## AgainstThis

The wording is pure legal.

Until they have a patent for it, anyone could take them to court if the disclaimer was not present.

----------


## UK_

Well they sure do make some outlandish claims, firstly stating that their product is only good for NW 1 - 4 then stating that their product perfectly compliments the research of Follica at the beginning of January regarding the existence of stem cells in bald scalps STILL WITH *microscopic* hair - So technically you guys - even the NW7's are NOT BALD lol - we just cant see it! :Big Grin:  *Baldness never existed!*

----------


## UK_

Its not TRX2 that "supports the findings made by Follica"... anyone with two eyeballs can see that Histogen are the only company that have literally matched their process with those findings, if you check out the Gail Naughton archived interview on this website back in April 2010 with Spencer - (8 months BEFORE follicas research findings) - she states in that interview that she believes the HSC is stimulating stem cells ALREADY in the scalp of bald areas (and remember they tested the HSC on NW 4 - 6).

----------


## KeepTheHair

No Results, no sides. ~10 days.

----------


## Jcm800

I must admit - everytime i see the TRX2 claims - i'm taken aback - big bold ass claims, jeez, if they live up to them, Whity really will be a saint.

----------


## AgainstThis

36 days- Decreased shedding, stronger hair, a lot of undecided fuzz, no sides.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

TRX2 finally arrived. I'm now a Norwood 1 (I think) and will start taking the pills tonight!

----------


## Deluxe

I have ordered TRX2 and have been using it for a few days now.  In about a week, I will be having a hair transplant in the frontal region and mid-scalp.  My doctor insists that supplements of any sort should be avoided a week prior to surgery to avoid blood thinning.  

My question is, for anyone that may have an idea, when is it safe to start TRX2 again once I have my hair transplant? Will it negatively effect growth of the newly transplanted hairs in anyway?  :Confused:  

I have sent Tom (who answers scientific and technical questions) at TRX2 an e-mail with this same question, and intend on asking my Doc as well, however, if anyone could give some insight it would be appreciated.

----------


## reset

> I have ordered TRX2 and have been using it for a few days now.  In about a week, I will be having a hair transplant in the frontal region and mid-scalp.  My doctor insists that supplements of any sort should be avoided a week prior to surgery to avoid blood thinning.  
> 
> My question is, for anyone that may have an idea, when is it safe to start TRX2 again once I have my hair transplant? Will it negatively effect growth of the newly transplanted hairs in anyway?  
> 
> I have sent Tom (who answers scientific and technical questions) at TRX2 an e-mail with this same question, and intend on asking my Doc as well, however, if anyone could give some insight it would be appreciated.


 We`re still waiting to see if this product is legit or not so I don`t think any one is qualified at this point to state what, if any, impact this would have on a hair transplant. 

Good luck on the hair transplant and keep us posted in the HT forum.

----------


## Jcm800

Testing testing. Sorry just seeing if this thread is still alive? :Smile:

----------


## UK_

lol I think we are all waiting on the 3 month update tbh.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah guess so, exactly one week for me now on TRX2, nothing much going on. To be expected tho.

----------


## UK_

> We`re still waiting to see if this product is legit or not so I don`t think any one is qualified at this point to state what, if any, impact this would have on a hair transplant. 
> 
> Good luck on the hair transplant and keep us posted in the HT forum.


 I'd follow the doctors orders.

----------


## UK_

> Yeah guess so, exactly one week for me now, nothing much going on. To be expected tho.


 Well give it time, I really wanna see this work for people - especially how the science the company proposes suggests that the compound in this product is waking up those dormant stem cells.... but if this is the case, why on earth do they not recommend it for NW 5 onward?  Some things about the marketing of this product do not stack up.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah god knows, including separate ingriedients it's my third week, still shedding usual minimal amount. Do think I'm seeing extra fuzz tho, can't be sure 100&#37;.

----------


## Deluxe

> I'd follow the doctors orders.


 UK, I heard back from Dr. Konior (actually Tom, who is his patient educator) and he said that I should wait about a week, until I have finished my post op meds before returning to TRX2.

It's funny, I got a prompt e-mail response when I asked about purchasing the product, however, have not heard back yet regarding taking TRX2 subsequent to a HT question.........

----------


## Jcm800

> UK, I heard back from Dr. Konior (actually Tom, who is his patient educator) and he said that I should wait about a week, until I have finished my post op meds before returning to TRX2.
> 
> It's funny, I got a prompt e-mail response when I asked about purchasing the product, however, have not heard back yet regarding taking TRX2 subsequent to a HT question.........


 Thats no surprise, they take ages usually to answer casual mails. 
Ask them about purchasing and they wake up lol.

----------


## Deluxe

> Well give it time, I really wanna see this work for people - especially how the science the company proposes suggests that the compound in this product is waking up those dormant stem cells.... but if this is the case, why on earth do they not recommend it for NW 5 onward?  Some things about the marketing of this product do not stack up.


 UK, I don't think that TRX2 is intended to waking up dormant stem cells.  It is just somehow "fixing" the potassium channel so that the proper food source can get through and the hair is properly nourished.  

This is why I dont think it works for NW5+ because the hair follicle has shrunk to beyond the point of return and TRX2 becomes ineffective in that situation.

Just my opinion for what I get from the website.

----------


## Jcm800

I'm stood in a bar right now, watching a bald headed guy in a t-shirt chat up a cracking blonde-it gives me hope for the future  :Smile:

----------


## UK_

> UK, I don't think that TRX2 is intended to waking up dormant stem cells.  It is just somehow "fixing" the potassium channel so that the proper food source can get through and the hair is properly nourished.  
> 
> This is why I dont think it works for NW5+ because the hair follicle has shrunk to beyond the point of return and TRX2 becomes ineffective in that situation.
> 
> Just my opinion for what I get from the website.


 Fair enough, but the way I read the press release, is that Whitfield believes that potassium ion channels offer the answer to the deactivated stem cells.


Taken from their site:

_Only last week, the US Journal of Clinical Investigation published research findings from the University of Pennsylvania that made the case that bald heads had the same number of hair-making stem cells as a full head of hair, but just too many of the wrong type. 

New hairs created by these cells are microscopic and the researchers are now turning their attention to finding ways to reactivate the cells. Whitfield believes potassium ion channels  small protein structures that are essential for hair growth  provide the answer. Two years ago, researchers discovered there is a specific type of potassium ion channel in hair follicles and he has been busy since._

Also.... is it true that even NW7 men have microscopic hairs?  So technically they still have hair it is just microscopic....?  So these men are not actually bald you just need a microscope to see their hair?

----------


## UK_

If we still have the stem cells and they are still producing invisible microscopic hairs - then we are not bald.... right?

Even if the hairs are a few thousand nanometres in length! LOL

And how on earth did Histogen grow 85 hairs in a 1.47cm2 area of NW 6 scalp if there exists a point of no return? I'm not challenging your idea, I really believe hairs NEVER DIE they just miniaturize albiet to the level of near nonexistence, baldness isnt the loss of something, it is a transition, your hair turns into the type of hair you have on your hands and feet - i.e.. invisible microscopic hairs - BUT STILL HAIRS! LOL....

----------


## Jcm800

I tend to agree with that. If I'm sat on a bus and a bald old age pensioner is sat in front of me, on close inspection I still usually can see minute fuzz, even in the old age. 
Just need to kickstart it back to life perhaps? If only someone had the key to do it.

----------


## UK_

> If only someone had the key to do it.


 85 hairs in a 1.47cm2 area of NW 6 scalp? lol

----------


## Jcm800

Nah im just saying, even in old age I can see minute fuzz on old fellas sat in from of me usually lol

----------


## UK_

Yeah I think when it hits the "shiny bald" NW7 stage the hairs are so small you're talking the size of some cells, you dont see individual skin cells with the naked eye, so you wouldnt see those hairs.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> I'm stood in a bar right now, watching a bald headed guy in a t-shirt chat up a cracking blonde-it gives me hope for the future


 Why does everyone act surprised when they see bald guys picking up broads? That shit is played out already, and people need to realize that its much more than just hair. Believe it or not, your personality and confidence matters a lot. You also have to consider if you are not an ugly dude and maybe your body might help out if you have a solid physique. I seen so many bald dudes here in LA get so many hot chicks. You also have to consider than women are more insecure than anyone. Plus, not every person thinks of baldness the way we do at times. I remember before i started losing my hair, how i never ever ever looked down on bald guys. I Still don't but i guess when it happens to you, you might change a bit. I didnt really think much of it before. In LA it's actually part of the culture and you see a grip of bald guys. They shave or cut their hair so short even when they are not going bald. Many chicks dig it believe it or not. If girls are the reason you are stressing, you probably never had much experience picking up girls.

----------


## KeepTheHair

^I agree. Mentioning a bald guy with a chick is fking retarded. That shit is lame as **** and pathetic. I am sick of seeing it. 

Give me my god damn hair. lol

----------


## CVAZBAR

> ^I agree. Mentioning a bald guy with a chick is fking retarded. That shit is lame as **** and pathetic. I am sick of seeing it. 
> 
> Give me my god damn hair. lol


 What you mean sick of seeing it? Sick of seeing a bald guy with a chick? Or reading crap about bald guys with girls? haha

----------


## CVAZBAR

Regardless i still want my hair back hahaha. Then maybe i can do both. Grow my hair or buzz it bald ya dig.

----------


## Sogeking

I believe it is a matter of choice. Would you take cut it short, take it long, or shave it completely. With healthy growing hair you have a choice, but with baldness that choice is taken away. 

Hmm I really do wonder what will the results be for trx2, but we have to wait for another 3 or 4 months, at least, to hear the verdict.

----------


## gmonasco

> Also.... is it true that even NW7 men have microscopic hairs?


 Certainly many NW7 men still have a crop of tiny vellus hairs on their heads, some seemingly more than others.

----------


## gmonasco

> And how on earth did Histogen grow 85 hairs in a 1.47cm2 area of NW 6 scalp if there exists a point of no return?


 Perhaps through the formation of new follicles rather than through the resuscitation of miniaturized follicles?




> I really believe hairs NEVER DIE they just miniaturize albiet to the level of near nonexistence, baldness isnt the loss of something, it is a transition, your hair turns into the type of hair you have on your hands and feet


 Perhaps so.  Or maybe some take longer to completely "die" than others.

----------


## UK_

> Perhaps through the formation of new follicles rather than through the resuscitation of miniaturized follicles?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps so.  Or maybe some take longer to completely "die" than others.


 Would 85 hairs in an area like that provide adequate density?

----------


## gmonasco

> Would 85 hairs in an area like that provide adequate density?


 Depends on factors such as which part of the head you're talking about, the hair characteristics of the person in question, whether all of those 85 hairs are normal terminal hairs, etc.

----------


## Flowers

Hey, new here but I've been following the thread since like page 11 lol.  I heard of TRX2 from that Pharma list and then found this.  I'm 20 and have a receding hairline (although its always been a high hairline kinda like Daniel Craig or Thom Yorke since I was even like 14) but lately I've noticed more shedding and thinning at the hairline and sides of my head.  Still thick at the crown but idk if my cowlick is thinning- can't really tell.  I'm seriously considering getting TRX2 to hopefully hold me over until the next big thing (or a HT).  If I order I'll be willing to post pics for you guys so you know I'm not BSing.  (And although I'm optimistic because this doesn't really seem to be a typical scam, I'm not going to try to sell the product like some posters on here...)

----------


## Dutch_Dude

I was wondering if anyone here experienced shedding (or increased shedding) in general while on the product? If you look at what the product contains, none of the components can actually DAMAGE your hair, right?

----------


## Jcm800

> Hey, new here but I've been following the thread since like page 11 lol.  I heard of TRX2 from that Pharma list and then found this.  I'm 20 and have a receding hairline (although its always been a high hairline kinda like Daniel Craig or Thom Yorke since I was even like 14) but lately I've noticed more shedding and thinning at the hairline and sides of my head.  Still thick at the crown but idk if my cowlick is thinning- can't really tell.  I'm seriously considering getting TRX2 to hopefully hold me over until the next big thing (or a HT).  If I order I'll be willing to post pics for you guys so you know I'm not BSing.  (And although I'm optimistic because this doesn't really seem to be a typical scam, I'm not going to try to sell the product like some posters on here...)


 'some posters on here'? I think you mean one, thechamp?

Anyway good luck trying it out.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I highly doubt this is going to work TBH.

HIGHLY

----------


## tlr89

Just a quick update: it's been 5 weeks. 

My hairloss is in its most aggressive stage. Trx2 hasn't halted loss, though I don't want to bring the axe down overhastily. Less on the crown than when I started, less on the fringe too, hair quality poor, plenty plenty shedding. I can't give pics, but I'm using more concealer than when I started product, as an indication that hair has gotten worse. 
I know they say 3 months is the minimum to see results, but it would have to be a gradual process (hair not just going to spring up on the day of the 3rd month), and at the moment all I'm noticing is rapid loss. 
I'll keep taking for the next two months, of course (and this is no indication that the product doesn't work, simply that I haven't noticed any positive effects myself, and am in a stage of pretty rapid loss anyway)

Given that now is the time to try and hold onto hair, easier to maintain than regrow, I'm going to give RU58841 a shot. Anti-androgens seem a safer bet. 

Don't want to get involved in the scam/no-scam debate.

----------


## Jcm800

Hmm I'd think twice about that..

http://m.topix.com/forum/health/hair...9BFAV25TJ0ABIK

----------


## johnnyboots

> Hmm I'd think twice about that..
> 
> http://m.topix.com/forum/health/hair...9BFAV25TJ0ABIK


 androvex was a know scam,so why are you showing that link?other reputable ru manufacturers.

----------


## Jcm800

> androvex was a know scam,so why are you showing that link?other reputable ru manufacturers.


 I'm showing it because I'd never heard of it and tlr89 said he was thinking of trying it, and having looked it up yeah it looks like a scam, alright?

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> 36 days- Decreased shedding, stronger hair, a lot of undecided fuzz, no sides.


 Did you experience any (extra) shedding while on the product?

----------


## Jcm800

Im still shedding after 8 days, it's bizarre because my hair is longish, I can run my fingers thru it after a wash, and certain strands kind of 'stretch' as if elastic, and easily pull out. Anyone else experience this?

----------


## johnnyboots

> I'm showing it because I'd never heard of it and tlr89 said he was thinking of trying it, and having looked it up yeah it looks like a scam, alright?


 well,ru has been around awhile and can be found on many other hair loss forums.alright?

----------


## UK_

I am telling you lol this won't work a damn bit... The whole marketing behind this product was built at gaining the same type of excitement and anticipation from consumers as they show for real treatments that may actually offer a glimpse of hope.  Fair play to Whitfield and his team they know how to make the moolah congrats have fun with it.

----------


## mlao

I only read thru it quickly but that's not the source where most of the regular RU users buy their's from. They all buy it from some company in China and mix it for themselves daily. Still I would be suspicious of going that route unless I saw in person results.
This product was originally made by a legitimate drug company who took it off the market. Before I used it I would research why they did that.

----------


## Jcm800

> I am telling you lol this won't work a damn bit... The whole marketing behind this product was built at gaining the same type of excitement and anticipation from consumers as they show for real treatments that may actually offer a glimpse of hope.  Fair play to Whitfield and his team they know how to make the moolah congrats have fun with it.


 My gut feeling is you're bang on UK.

The fact that Whitfield is an entrepeneur always rang alarm bells. Arthur Daley springs to mind. 

But, I've paid for three months and shall take it religiously and hope for something to show for it.

----------


## tlr89

Yea, I agree with UK and JCM, my disillusion (following lack of results) was really increased when I sent them an email asking difficult questions. They didn't reply for a month, then forged a response to make it look like they had done (really amateur stuff, simply typed in a date on the "copied" email a few days earlier). Apparently it takes longer to get a response from the scientific team. There was no science whatsoever in the email, and "Andy" doesn't seem any more scientifically involved than others at the company. No promise of study, or photographs (trying to "address concerns" - classically evasive and vague), instead there'll be an "anecdotal" report soon on the website. 
Internet anecdotes simply aren't evidence (and I don't want people to think that just because I'm not seeing results, my "anecdote" proves the product is therefore a sham. May work for others. My loss is not the slow-moving sort that might respond better).
My feeling that the testimony's are forged was simply answered by "the testimonies are real". Again, I find it very unlikely that three people used the phrase "totally" in brief memo on product. Unless they're all californian chicks. 

Just look at the difference between Whitfield and Craig Ziering. One really is giving info (on this forum), other really isnt. 

I said I didn't want to get into scam argument... cripes. 

On the RU, thanks for the headsup, I'm going via Ontariochem, going to make it myself.

----------


## UK_

> Just look at the difference between Whitfield and Craig Ziering. One really is giving info (on this forum), other really isnt.


 Histogen vs Whitfield?..lol.. One is a sophisticated process based upon the induction of follicular neogenesis through the application of gene therapy,  a concept supported and approved by over a decade of worldwide scientific study and literature... the other is a food supplement.

----------


## Thinning@30

I wonder, who exactly is on the scientific team, besides Whitfield.  Are there any reputable hair loss researchers or other PhDs behind this product?

I too am disappointed that the company has offered nothing but a few anecdotes so far as evidence that the product works.  Are any of the customers who wrote these anecdotes available to meet so we could verify for ourselves that the testimonials are real?  Have they ever offered an explanation for the lack of photographic evidence?  If they trialed the product as they said they did, and it worked for the trialists, why isn't there a single photograph to document the improvement.

As others have said, anecdotes are not really evidence.  We need double-blind placebo-controlled studies, with pictures and objective measures like hair counts.

----------


## UK_

lol  :Embarrassment:  Whitfield will make his fair share on this one, I gotta hand it to the guy.

----------


## Jcm800

> lol  Whitfield will make his fair share on this one, I gotta hand it to the guy.


 Would be interesting to know how many have actually ordered some TRX2?

Prob not that many? The main clientle are probably on this thread?!

----------


## UK_

> would be interesting to know how many have actually ordered some trx2?
> 
> Prob not that many? The main clientle are probably on this thread?!


 ....lol...

----------


## DaveintheUK

Well if it does'nt work then I highly doubt he'll make any kind of meaningful money. The company will eventually lose it's funding (respectable organisations will not won't to be associated with a scam) and he'll go bankrupt. Simple as that. The only way he could possibly make money if it is a scam is to aggressively market it, which at the moment is simply is not happening. 
The whole thing is very odd indeed.
  The question is, if it's a scam then what exactly is he going to get out of this exercise?

----------


## Winston

> Well if it does'nt work then I highly doubt he'll make any kind of meaningful money. The company will eventually lose it's funding (respectable organisations will not won't to be associated with a scam) and he'll go bankrupt. Simple as that. The only way he could possibly make money if it is a scam is to aggressively market it, which at the moment is simply is not happening. 
> The whole thing is very odd indeed.
>   The question is, if it's a scam then what exactly is he going to get out of this exercise?


 Products that are not really proven to work like  Revivogen for example have been around for a long time and they dont seem to spend much on marketing. The internet makes it easy for anyone to market a hair loss product and you dont have to spend a lot or be too aggressive to have success. All these companies need is a steady flow of desperate people and they will do just fine. Keeping their marketing costs down is what helps with the margins and allows them to make more money. This thread is a perfect example of how easy it is to sell hair loss products.

----------


## ThinFast

> Would be interesting to know how many have actually ordered some TRX2?
> 
> Prob not that many? The main clientle are probably on this thread?!


 That is why I asked everyone that bought it to post it up.  I will combine all of us that did buy in one post tomorrow... too tired right now.  I also figured that a good portion that bought it were people in this thread.

Also, I believe it was you who mentioned the thin, elastic feeling to your hairs.  I also have noticed that about mine, especially in the temple regions.  I don't know what it means and I'm certainly not viewing it as a positive.  For what it's worth, I have not seen any decreased shedding at all and feel that I have lost ground since starting trx2 (no more or no less ground than if I wasn't taking TRX2).  Much like tlr89, my hair loss has been very rapid which is why I will not call this product a scam if it is not successful on me.   Nothing I have tried has worked including the approved solutions that have worked for many others.  I am also less than hopeful that it will work based on what I've seen so far.  Even though I'm just under 3 weeks in, I'd imagine it would be progressive, and not just magic that happens on Day 90 where all shedding ceases and hair has grown back.

----------


## Jcm800

I'd like to clarify that the thin elastic hairs were present before taking TRX2, I've never heard anyone else mention this effect in a forum before.

And it's in the temple area, especially apparent after a wash-they almost stretch and then twang out of my scalp when I run my hand thru my hair, scarey and quite bizarre. 

Taking this supplement hasn't helped it either way so far.

----------


## Flowers

Jcm didn't you say you were seeing fuzz? Wasn't sure and hey against + champ how's it coming for you guys? Its kinda tiring hearing people just put this down and speculate. Until we see results (which i don't realistically expect til month 6 or so) let's just talk about what's actually happening cuz people seem to be already experiencing some changes.

----------


## AgainstThis

Shedding still at an all time low, hair feels stronger and thicker, the fuzz is DEFINITELY growing, it's about an inch long now.

I'm quite positive about the way this is going. If it's a placebo effect, it's sure lasting a hell of a long time. I'm also busy living life and not worrying about hair one bit, maybe that is helping too, eh?  :Smile:

----------


## Flowers

Well that sounds great if you have these results now and you're not BSing us then imagine what it'll be like by the 8 month mark the TRX2 site says to look for

----------


## AgainstThis

Indeed, that's the very knowledge that's lighting the fire under my ass so to speak.

If these initial three months are as promising as this, I can only imagine the smile on my face on months 3-6 and the POSSIBLE wonderment at 6-onwards.

Anything goes...except my hair.

And that makes me happy for now  :Wink:

----------


## SilverSurfer

This product is one of the classiest scams I have ever seen. Gotta hand it to this clown Whitfield, what he doesn't realize is that after this his name will be so washed he won't be able to get a ****ing car loan.
Its funny though how some people still try to convince themselves and others how a simple food supplement can make miracles.

----------


## Jcm800

Can't say I feel as positive as AgainstThis, but then again I've only been on it a qtr of the time he has.

I can def see short fuzz in the gap in the centre of my hairline, can't be sure it's not a fading hairline yet tho.

Plus my shedding is same as always. 

Oh yeah, perhaps out bodies were lacking in these nutrients, hence some positive reports?

I dunno, my verdict is still out on this.

----------


## KeepTheHair

To be honest I have some fuzz at my temples too, not sure how much of it was there prior to the start. 

But I do now on the right temple the fuzz increased for sure, and also some of them turned slightly pigmented. 100&#37; sure about that. (coincidence maybe? dno)

It's not a lot at all, can't even be seem on my camera but I'ts there for sure.

As for my hair overall though, same as ever.


Will keep obsessively checking lol

I still don't believe in this, but hope it works.

----------


## Flowers

> This product is one of the classiest scams I have ever seen. Gotta hand it to this clown Whitfield, what he doesn't realize is that after this his name will be so washed he won't be able to get a ****ing car loan.
> Its funny though how some people still try to convince themselves and others how a simple food supplement can make miracles.


 Have you been taking trx2 long enough without any results to back up your claims?  Why are you putting this down so hard when there are people saying they see positive changes?

----------


## Jcm800

At the end of the day, even if any of us do claim decent gains, and show pics, there's always going to be people that will not believe the pics.

Ultimately it's up to anyone interested to bite the bullet and try it themselves, or forever be in doubt.

I'm trying it, and that's that, not sure it'll be worth it, and even if I think it is-plenty of ppl won't believe me  :Smile:

----------


## Flowers

> At the end of the day, even if any of us do claim decent gains, and show pics, there's always going to be people that will not believe the pics.
> 
> Ultimately it's up to anyone interested to bite the bullet and try it themselves, or forever be in doubt.
> 
> I'm trying it, and that's that, not sure it'll be worth it, and even if I think it is-plenty of ppl won't believe me


 Yeah exactly. Whatever I'm gonna try it and post pics when I do. And concerning the people who are taking it with no results; its only been a month so that's not too discouraging yet

----------


## thejack

I would enjoy this thread more so if I felt I could trust everyone's word..

----------


## Flowers

Yeah some people do seem like salesmen. Its funny though I'll watch this thread go through a dry spell til someone breaks the ice then it's back on lol

----------


## KeepTheHair

I still highly doubt it will work

----------


## Jcm800

> I still highly doubt it will work


 I highly doubt it too, still shedding, but fck it I paid the money, so I'm taking it, perhaps like a mug..

----------


## Jcm800

> I would enjoy this thread more so if I felt I could trust everyone's word..


 Try it yourself then, I'm having trouble believing a lot of stuff on here; but as I'm taking it I can weigh it up personally. 

As it stands I'm not as impressed as AgainstThis-he is the only one generally praising this treatment thus far.

Bar champ, thankfully he seems to have lost Internet connection.

----------


## Deluxe

So, I have my HT tommorrow.  Kind of excited and a little nervous, but this is my second one.  Wish me luck.

I know a lot of you are feeling negative about TRX2, but I don't think that it's going to work right away (if it is for real).  I believe what 'Againsthis' is experiencing, and though a lot of you may not be experiencing the same thing, remember that everyone could react differently to it.  

Think of it like pouring water and fertilizer on a dying plant.  You can watch it everyday, but it will seem like nothing is happening.  Also, a lot of your are still experiencing shedding...well, it is true that when you start any type of new regimen, in most cases, you will expeireince even more shedding, which is a good sign of the treatment working.

I've taken only 3 days of the treatment but had to stop Feb 21st, since I have my procedure coming up.  But I can't wait to get back on it a week from now to see if this is the real deal.  

Another thing guys, if this TRX2 works, imagine all your miniturized hairs thickening up...and then a couple years down the line (hopefully 2013) Histogen will be available and we can drop this product.  There is a lot to look forward to fellas.

----------


## Jcm800

> So, I have my HT tommorrow.  Kind of excited and a little nervous, but this is my second one.  Wish me luck.
> 
> I know a lot of you are feeling negative about TRX2, but I don't think that it's going to work right away (if it is for real).  I believe what 'Againsthis' is experiencing, and though a lot of you may not be experiencing the same thing, remember that everyone could react differently to it.  
> 
> Think of it like pouring water and fertilizer on a dying plant.  You can watch it everyday, but it will seem like nothing is happening.  Also, a lot of your are still experiencing shedding...well, it is true that when you start any type of new regimen, in most cases, you will expeireince even more shedding, which is a good sign of the treatment working.
> 
> I've taken only 3 days of the treatment but had to stop Feb 21st, since I have my procedure coming up.  But I can't wait to get back on it a week from now to see if this is the real deal.  
> 
> Another thing guys, if this TRX2 works, imagine all your miniturized hairs thickening up...and then a couple years down the line (hopefully 2013) Histogen will be available and we can drop this product.  There is a lot to look forward to fellas.


 Good luck with your HT. For sure it's differing metabolisms and states of loss perhaps. Early days, I can't possibly give a concrete opinion on TRX2 yet, I do think things are afoot ever so slightly, just can't be sure so far.

----------


## Flowers

> So, I have my HT tommorrow.  Kind of excited and a little nervous, but this is my second one.  Wish me luck.
> 
> I know a lot of you are feeling negative about TRX2, but I don't think that it's going to work right away (if it is for real).  I believe what 'Againsthis' is experiencing, and though a lot of you may not be experiencing the same thing, remember that everyone could react differently to it.  
> 
> Think of it like pouring water and fertilizer on a dying plant.  You can watch it everyday, but it will seem like nothing is happening.  Also, a lot of your are still experiencing shedding...well, it is true that when you start any type of new regimen, in most cases, you will expeireince even more shedding, which is a good sign of the treatment working.
> 
> I've taken only 3 days of the treatment but had to stop Feb 21st, since I have my procedure coming up.  But I can't wait to get back on it a week from now to see if this is the real deal.  
> 
> Another thing guys, if this TRX2 works, imagine all your miniturized hairs thickening up...and then a couple years down the line (hopefully 2013) Histogen will be available and we can drop this product.  There is a lot to look forward to fellas.


 Out of curiosity who's your doc?

----------


## AgainstThis

A good, positive anecdote for you all.

I generally discuss my hairloss with no one. If it is brought up in conversation, I readily admit it so I don't take any flak, but I don't go around chumming with the Norwood Spotters Anonymous, if you catch my drift.

There's one other lifelong friend that I'll occassionally openly discuss hairloss, despair and possible treatment with. I only see him every six months or so, due to us living so far apart. Last time we had met (<6 months ago) I had mentioned jokingly that an English witch doctor is brewing a magic hair-pill and we shouldn't worry, shit would be taken care of.

I saw him again this week and though by now ALL the fuzz is growing beyond the 1cm mark and pigmenting, didn't mention anything. My friend had a VERY good idea about the true extent of my hairloss. So, when I was least expecting it, he looks at me and goes "The English dude's pill is working, isn't it?"

And I told him what I'll tell you: I'm not sure yet. Maybe it's my natural hair cycle. But if this keeps up past month 4 where new growth can be clearly visible and LONG, I'm recommending this from the rooftops.

*Also note, I am a very "light" case, being a NW2-2.5 and destined for NW3 -no long history of NW7 or anything in my family. Also 29 years old. This could have a lot to do with the results I am experiencing.*

Anyhow, to have someone OUTSIDE the circle come up to me and be like "You did something for your hair" was the best ****ing encouragement I could have at this point.

Shedding still down to a minimum and existing hair visibly thicker. I can go with my hair unwashed for at least 8 more hours now before it starts looking see-through in places and ratty. That is a MAJOR improvement over what I was experiencing, say, 6 months ago.

Keep up the fight brothers, wait for the one month mark and tell me what you observe. If things go as I hope, I'll have some pretty ****ing sweet comparison pictures in a month and a half  :Wink:

----------


## ODB

Just started.  Got 2 months of TRX2 sent to the USA.  I'm noticibly thin but not receding.  Hopeful yet cautious.

Can't lie, I was quite skeptical about the product and the glad-handing certain members of this forum gave TRX2.  I was even more skeptical when he offered an early discount.  When he was publicized as an entrepreneur, I shit canned him.  Then I was lolled in, because **** it, the only thing to lose is hair (and some chedda).  

And I ain't takin no pharmaceuticals either.  Although their very effective at what they purport to accomplish, they always seem to carry crazy side effects.  About propecia My dermatologist said, "they tested the he'll out of this on mice, and nothing happened."  Ha, thanks doc, this overpriced petro based chemical never introduced into the human body for centuries of evolution  will never enter my body.  I'll take an overpriced food supplement from some 
British guy instead.  

Will keep y'all posted.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Well, my hair sucks=\

----------


## AgainstThis

KeepTheHair, 

How old are you and at what NW? Also, how long have you been taking TRX2?

----------


## KeepTheHair

Since Feb 11 ish


I am 21, crown thinning, bad temple recession. Prob N3 or so

----------


## AgainstThis

You didn't tell me how long you've been on TRX2 though.

Still, sounds like you're the target demographic, even though you have aggressive hair loss. Don't despair and see what the first month or so does for you  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis - sounds like you're getting good gains? Mind if we have a look at some pics now at all? Should be detectable on pics if your mate saw the difference?

----------


## fontanajul

How many of you are taking finasteride and trx2?

----------


## Jcm800

> How many of you are taking finasteride and trx2?


 
Just TRX2 for me

----------


## KeepTheHair

If I stop using either of the following my hair would DIE instanly. I KNOW this for a fact:

minox
ketoconazole shampoo - especially this... my hair ITCHES crazy etc if not use it. I KNOW it works
finasteride





trx2?? mehh dno if it does anything, why would it? Common ingredients

----------


## KeepTheHair

> You didn't tell me how long you've been on TRX2 though.


 ~20 Days (since Feb ~11 as I said)

----------


## Flowers

I'm gonna order some in about 2 weeks I think. I want maintenance more than anything and if I see reduced shedding then I don't see a reason to stop taking it (if the side effects are as non-existent as they've been claimed to be) unless I notice shedding/ loss again. I do have some confidence (and hope) that it'll do that for me. I guess because Whitfield uses his name and companies investing are listed on the site it just doesn't scream scam like provillus, procerin, etc.

----------


## depressed17

KeepTheHair where do you get your fin from as dr lees stores shut now ? 
Do you use the generic version ?
You might not remember but you advised me to use dr lees store couple of months back now.

----------


## Jcm800

Interesting - i just took a shower, usually i see around 4 or 5 hairs in the plug hole after. I didnt see one this time. Could be pure coincidence, or whatever, dunno, but thats what i saw.

And if i tilt my head back and catch the light a certain way - i can see a fair few fuzzies there, esp in a sparse area at the front of my hairline. Once again, is my mind playing trick's? I can't be sure, but the shower thing was for real.

Will also add i've started using a new herbal shampoo that's been recommended on this forum, tho i doubt that has had an effect, only second time i've used it, but worth mentioning.

----------


## Deluxe

> Out of curiosity who's your doc?


 Hey Flowers, I just had my HT today and it was with Dr. Raymond Konior (he is one of the recommended surgeons on here and also part of the elite coalition members).  

I have to say, it went by fast and smoothly, and the graft placements look remarkable.  Started at 6am and finished at 2pm (with stick and place method, which he placed majority of the grafts himself).  The graft area is very very clean as well.  Not only that, instead of making a new scar, he removed my old donor scar (which was not the nicest from the previous Doc) and closed it up again.  I can't wait to see the results.

And I'm waiting 5 days to begin my TRX2 treatment as well.

----------


## Jcm800

Hey Deluxe, congrats re your HT, not something i could afford to have done, but sounds like you've had a good exp  :Smile:

----------


## KeepTheHair

> KeepTheHair where do you get your fin from as dr lees stores shut now ? 
> Do you use the generic version ?
> You might not remember but you advised me to use dr lees store couple of months back now.


 I always buy a big supply. I have a lot left(4-7 months). Big concern for me is the shampoo... where the hell to get that...

I might try genhair.com for finas and minox

----------


## Flowers

> Hey Flowers, I just had my HT today and it was with Dr. Raymond Konior (he is one of the recommended surgeons on here and also part of the elite coalition members).  
> 
> I have to say, it went by fast and smoothly, and the graft placements look remarkable.  Started at 6am and finished at 2pm (with stick and place method, which he placed majority of the grafts himself).  The graft area is very very clean as well.  Not only that, instead of making a new scar, he removed my old donor scar (which was not the nicest from the previous Doc) and closed it up again.  I can't wait to see the results.
> 
> And I'm waiting 5 days to begin my TRX2 treatment as well.


 That's awesome man I'm really happy for you I can't wait to hear how it looks after it starts growing

----------


## AgainstThis

I promise you pics on March 17th, the second month mark. I'm also under the crazy impression that the miniaturization of my temples is reversing, but I'm keeping my mouth shut till you guys comment on the pictures. Everything seems to be filling in, starting from the center and now spreading to the temples.

Also, the only shampoo you're ever gonna need against hairloss is Nizoral/Fungoral 2%. Everything else is just overpriced ketoconazole or things that may make the hair shiny but will not have an impact on the hairloss itself.

For a day-to-day use a brand-name anti-dandruff shampoo and you should be fine.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Dr.Lee made better shampoo.


They don't sell Nizoral here. I don't know where to buy it...

----------


## AgainstThis

If you're in Europe, it's called Fungoral 2%, it's the same shampoo.

If that is unavailable, look for a 2% ketoconazole (the active substance) shampoo, regardless of brand. Dr. Lee made some turbo versions of it, but that's your baseline. Now that BigPharma shut him down, you have to make do with the next best thing, unfortunately.

----------


## AgainstThis

http://img688.imageshack.us/g/lefttemple.jpg/

I think these speak for themselves. Day 0 is on page 35.

This is after a month and a half on TRX2, when I shouldn't be seeing anything.

In the extreme closeup of the temple, notice the new prickly growth all over the place. The same is happening on the other temple.

It's...working.

I'll be damned  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

> http://img688.imageshack.us/g/lefttemple.jpg/
> 
> I think these speak for themselves. Day 0 is on page 35.
> 
> This is after a month and a half on TRX2, when I shouldn't be seeing anything.
> 
> In the extreme closeup of the temple, notice the new prickly growth all over the place. The same is happening on the other temple.
> 
> It's...working.
> ...


 Fck me, esp in the second pic in, can deffo see some growth goin on - loads of tiny hairs, now unless this is some camera trickery or toppick use at play, i'd say you're onto a winner there!  :Smile: 

Overall volume looks denser too - i hope it's genuine, if i make those gains i'll be shouting from the rooftop's myself, lol.

----------


## AgainstThis

No Toppik, no nothing.

The top down pic is edited in the background to make the whereabouts less recognizable, but the hairline is unaffected.

It's like my ongoing miniaturization of two years is slowly, yet steadily, reversing.

I like where this is going  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> No Toppik, no nothing.
> 
> The top down pic is edited in the background to make the whereabouts less recognizable, but the hairline is unaffected.
> 
> It's like my ongoing miniaturization of two years is slowly, yet steadily, reversing.
> 
> I like where this is going


 Nice one, i'm impressed, looks very promising - hope it continues for you, and mine kicks in lol,

----------


## Flowers

> No Toppik, no nothing.
> 
> The top down pic is edited in the background to make the whereabouts less recognizable, but the hairline is unaffected.
> 
> It's like my ongoing miniaturization of two years is slowly, yet steadily, reversing.
> 
> I like where this is going


 Ok you're making this seem pretty promising, hope you're not a salesman

----------


## DaveintheUK

Your hair definetly looks improved to me AgainstThis. I'm glad it seems to be working for you.

----------


## thechamp

im back told you ****ers this shit was working

----------


## Jcm800

Shit, you got your Internet re-connected ;p

----------


## KeepTheHair

Link both imageshack hostings. I use different page set up than u.


Very bad lighting in recent pics....

----------


## Flowers

Haha nice entrance. Is it still working for you? (champ)

----------


## Jcm800

> Haha nice entrance. Is it still working for you? (champ)


 Fck - silly question to ask him lol

----------


## UK_

> No Toppik, no nothing.
> 
> The top down pic is edited in the background to make the whereabouts less recognizable, but the hairline is unaffected.
> 
> It's like my ongoing miniaturization of two years is slowly, yet steadily, reversing.
> 
> I like where this is going


 Great to hear that the product is working for you, hope the results keep up! :Cool:

----------


## KeepTheHair

Some1 link previous images plz

----------


## Jcm800

> Some1 link previous images plz


 Do you mean like this? - http://img688.imageshack.us/g/lefttemple.jpg/

Probably not as its same as link already posted..

----------


## KeepTheHair

.....................................lol, previous

----------


## Jcm800

http://img211.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc01470w.jpg  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

Do you dye your hair at all AgainstThis? Quite unbelievable looking at the comparisons quickly from one link the other, certainly changes going on there.

----------


## Flowers

Agreed. The second set of pics didnt really mean anything to me until I looked at the first ones again. Let's hope it does this for all of us

----------


## KeepTheHair

Thanks. So hard to see. Lighting is very different.

----------


## Jcm800

> Thanks. So hard to see. Lighting is very different.


 But look closely at the 2nd pic in, on the latest link, loads of small dark hairs..

----------


## AgainstThis

I'm too lazy to dye.

What I wanted to demonstrate was EXACTLY those tiny black buds sprouting everywhere. These DEFINITELY were not there a month ago. Right now it's to the point where I feel a lot more volume when I comb after a shower and my hair actually stays in place when I comb it, instead of ridiculously flopping, revealing bald spots in the front.

If these are the "very early" results, I can only hope for full restoration on the year mark. 

And honest to ****, don't buy this until I have pics from 6 and 8 months up, that even blind people can see are improved. So far, this works for me. It may not work for a lot of other people.

I have nothing to gain and I can only share my hair-fairy (Doesn't that sound nasty?  :Big Grin: ) joy with you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

Fair play - looks very promising from what i can see. It's two weeks today since i've been on it, nothing major to report as yet, i live in hope tho  :Smile: 

And also i guess for doubters, when you look to the right of the pictures, theres a tab that displays the cam, time and date and loads of info about the pic. These do indeed look like real time pics  :Smile:

----------


## KeepTheHair

I could easily doctor a picture. I can't really judge from pics of other people.

I will know if it works for me.

----------


## Jcm800

> I could easily doctor a picture. I can't really judge from pics of other people.
> 
> I will know if it works for me.


 Guess so, just trying to remain optimistic.

----------


## Jcm800

> Just to give an update on my regiment (I'm taking the ingredients separately, and some of them in larger doses), thing seem to be going extremely well.  In fact, despite my initial skepticism, it seems that shedding has all but stopped.  Granted, I've only been taking the ingredients together for about a week (the potassium took a long ass time to get here), but the difference is pretty significant.  I just took a shower and lost maybe 2-5 hairs (that I saw), as opposed to the standard 20-30.  I've also started washing my hair with organic biotin shampoo and conditioner and added saw palmetto, beta sitosterol, and borage oil.  Unfortunately, this means I'm taking literally a fistful of pills every day, but as long as I take them with food, so far I've experienced no side effects or discomfort (besides some pretty intense niacin flushes, which were expected).  I'm not sure which of the ingredients are helping, but I know that they are DEFINITELY helping.  Obviously it would be ridiculous to see new growth at this stage, but the cessation of shedding is good enough for me right now.  I'm going to stick with it and will give another update in 2 weeks with pics.


 Hey, how's it going for you with your separate supps?

----------


## Jcm800

> I'm too lazy to dye.
> 
> What I wanted to demonstrate was EXACTLY those tiny black buds sprouting everywhere. These DEFINITELY were not there a month ago. Right now it's to the point where I feel a lot more volume when I comb after a shower and my hair actually stays in place when I comb it, instead of ridiculously flopping, revealing bald spots in the front.
> 
> If these are the "very early" results, I can only hope for full restoration on the year mark. 
> 
> And honest to ****, don't buy this until I have pics from 6 and 8 months up, that even blind people can see are improved. So far, this works for me. It may not work for a lot of other people.
> 
> I have nothing to gain and I can only share my hair-fairy (Doesn't that sound nasty? ) joy with you


 Just wondering - if you can be assed, could you re-take some pics in the same setting that the first pics were taken, so comparison pics have same lighting?

----------


## thechamp

well thats why i have been waiting my hair has never looked better so im going to wait say two months, then up load some pics and my brothers hair has reduce shedding and is looking much thicker

----------


## Flowers

This is really interesting and I hope the guys posting pics aren't bullshitting. I mean could this really be the next big thing and will the TRX2 people post pics in Q3? I guess only time will tell but I am a bit excited

And also other than champ and against is anyone experiencing positive results? I know JCM you said you see some fuzz but what you're unsure if it was there before or not?

----------


## KeepTheHair

I am not having results.

----------


## Flowers

> I am not having results.


 How long have you been on it? And how long will you wait for results

----------


## Jcm800

Just washed my hair again, granted didn't shed much at all but that's the best I can say after two weeks, temples still smooth as a babies backside.

I'll go the whole three months myself, looks like AgainstThis is the prime candidate for this treatment so far. Cant count champ because he has a shitload of hair anyway looking at his pictures?

----------


## Jcm800

> This is really interesting and I hope the guys posting pics aren't bullshitting. I mean could this really be the next big thing and will the TRX2 people post pics in Q3? I guess only time will tell but I am a bit excited
> 
> And also other than champ and against is anyone experiencing positive results? I know JCM you said you see some fuzz but what you're unsure if it was there before or not?


 I can't be 100% sure about the slight fuzz I see. Less shedding is about all I can say is happening-but I don't shed much anyway.

----------


## Flowers

Does the fact that my sudden shedding (I've just in the past few months noticed my hair thinning) is also accompanied by the first time I've ever had dandruff mean anything? I mean I've been stressing alot lately but I'm not trying to say I don't have mpb. I definetely have a receding hairline but I've always been a norwood 2 with no real temple hair my whole life (kinda like Daniel Craig's hairline) so idk exactly what I'm trying to say but everyone here seems to be pretty knowledgable so some insight would be awesome

----------


## Flowers

> I can't be 100% sure about the slight fuzz I see. Less shedding is about all I can say is happening-but I don't shed much anyway.


 Cool, same here though I'll notice some on the pillow case (10 tops) but nothing really in the shower or throughout the day

----------


## Jcm800

> Cool, same here though I'll notice some on the pillow case (10 tops) but nothing really in the shower or throughout the day


 I mean naturally we all shed hairs even without mpb. And I can run my fingers thru my hair throughout the day and take one hair out even now still.  

But, based on the shower 'shed watch' I am seeing a decrease in the plug hole kicking in. Whether it's a coincidence I don't know. 

Regarding dandruff/itchy scalp- have you tried Nizoral shampoo yet?
Many on here use it, myself included, not everyday, but two or three times a week seems to be a recommended amount.

----------


## Jcm800

I always remember a certain day around 12 yrs ago, my head started itching like crazy, I'd scratch my head to try and get relief, I still had masses of hair then, and since that day I reckon I can pinpoint the start of my decline  :Frown:

----------


## Sogeking

@Jcm800
The same happened to me few months ago. First noticed thin top, and then i cut my hair short. Ever since then though I've expereinced greasy hair and itching scalp. And my hair was always hay like, you know  :Big Grin: . 

Started using Nizoral, helped to alleviate the itching a bit, and slowed shedding.
I'll just wait and hope a good treatment comes soon as possible. 
Trx2 shows some promise as to replace Propecia which would be a good thing. 
I'm gonna observe it for next 6-10 months and then decide.

----------


## Jcm800

> @Jcm800
> The same happened to me few months ago. First noticed thin top, and then i cut my hair short. Ever since then though I've expereinced greasy hair and itching scalp. And my hair was always hay like, you know . 
> 
> Started using Nizoral, helped to alleviate the itching a bit, and slowed shedding.
> I'll just wait and hope a good treatment comes soon as possible. 
> Trx2 shows some promise as to replace Propecia which would be a good thing. 
> I'm gonna observe it for next 6-10 months and then decide.


 Yep, my hair was like straw, barbers used to dread it blunting their scissors. 
And these days, goes greasy quickly, but I'm using Nizoral & a really good herbal shampoo I found on here that really is nice.

----------


## ThinFast

TRX2 start date: 2/7/11  NW3 Vertex w/diffuse thinning

Alright, so an update based on my observations of mine.  My hair shed has not slowed at all based on what I'm seeing in the shower.  I have noticed a change in what is shedding.  Before I was on TRX2 and on avodart, all the hairs that would fall out would be extremely miniaturized or you in the process of miniaturization.  What I mean by that is that the hair would be thick and pigmented and within 2 inches you could see it thin and eventually be unpigmented down to the white bulb.  My hairs that are falling out now are mostly thick pigmented hairs with little to no signs of any miniaturization, the white bulbs are still attached at the end.  I'd say that about 90-95&#37; of what is falling out now is in this category.  

Does that mean that my hairs have stopped miniaturizing?  I don't know and I don't know if this is a good or a bad thing.  I will continue to take TRX2 cause like everyone else I have a few months of supply and will let it run its course.  

I still don't get how some of you lose less than 10 hairs in the shower.  People who aren't balding normally shed around 80-100 hairs day, it has to come out sometime and washing your hair would be the most physically stressing time there is for that to happen.

----------


## Jcm800

@ThinFast, the hairs i shed are thick fully pigmented ones. Just had a close careful look at my left temple, and i can see a couple of almost white looking fuzz/baby hairs that look out of place, might always have been there but i dont think so..

----------


## ThinFast

JCM, did you shed the thick pigmented hairs before you began TRX2 as well?  And is the bulb attached?  

I've read a lot of guys saying that if the bulb is attached, that is a sign of hair loss.  I don't know how many people have hair that is so weak, it always breaks off instead, but I would think that the majority of hair that falls out has the bulb attached, hair loss sufferer or not.

----------


## Jcm800

> JCM, did you shed the thick pigmented hairs before you began TRX2 as well?  And is the bulb attached?  
> 
> I've read a lot of guys saying that if the bulb is attached, that is a sign of hair loss.  I don't know how many people have hair that is so weak, it always breaks off instead, but I would think that the majority of hair that falls out has the bulb attached, hair loss sufferer or not.


 Yeah i did shed thick hairs before also, i also had twangy elasticated hairs after i washed it that ive mentioned before that would almost stretch outta my wet hair if i pulled them, real strange, but - last two washes this hasnt been as noticeable.

Regarding the twangy hair tho - i'd like to add that i had hi-lites in my hair which are growing out - my ex, who is also my hairdresser pointed out to me that it could well be stretching when wet because its been bleached before, and out of condition.

 Bulb is always attached tho on hairs i shed.

----------


## ThinFast

> Yeah i did shed thick hairs before also, i also had twangy elasticated hairs after i washed it that ive mentioned before that would almost stretch outta my wet hair if i pulled them, real strange, but - last two washes this hasnt been as noticable. Bulb is always attached tho on hairs i shed.


 Hmm.  Well, my hair loss has either accelerated or is slowing down.  I've been spending a lot more time at the gym in the past month and eating much more healthy as well.  We'll see results sooner one way or the other with my increasing metabolism.

----------


## Jcm800

Time will tell - i have noticed another benefit to taking this stuff tho - i get eczema outbreaks on my face as regular as clockwork, every week or so, since taking this i've had less, so thats a bonus i'm sure.

----------


## Flowers

Hey JCM you mentioned something about an herbal shampoo that helped you. What'd you use?

----------


## Jcm800

Hi, yeah i use this stuff now (as well as Nizoral) and i really really like it -

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4421

I am in the UK, and have found loads of suppliers on eBay  :Smile: 

In fact, since using this my shed lessened during hair washes, so i'm not really sure if it's due to this or TRX2 really.

----------


## Flowers

> Hi, yeah i use this stuff now (as well as Nizoral) and i really really like it -
> 
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4421
> 
> I am in the UK, and have found loads of suppliers on eBay 
> 
> In fact, since using this my shed lessened during hair washes, so i'm not really sure if it's due to this or TRX2 really.


 Oh ok cool I'll definetely give it a try then

----------


## Jcm800

Deffo worth a try - i have just washed my hair again for the third night on the trot, and only found one hair when i looked down in the shower - either my hair is in some sort of rest state, or something is happening.

----------


## Flowers

> Deffo worth a try - i have just washed my hair again for the third night on the trot, and only found one hair when i looked down in the shower - either my hair is in some sort of rest state, or something is happening.


 Well that's great but even if the shampoo makes your hair feel better I doubt it'd be stopping any loss. I mean I don't wanna praise the product or seem too enthused but I mean it's gotta be the trx doing it

----------


## Jcm800

It's prob neither of those things but hopefully it's the TRX2. I'm not saying every hair on my hair is locked in place now. Just shower plug hole findings compared to maybe three weeks ago are looking very good.

----------


## Jcm800

Surprising what effect lighting has on hair. In some mirrors up close I can't even see any fuzz, I think so far if it wasn't for lessened shedding I'd have to honestly say I'm hardly seeing a difference.

----------


## Flowers

Yeah well we'll see. I think the fact that some people on here are already claiming to see notable results it's pressuring other people to also see results way earlier than the company even claims

----------


## Jcm800

The only person apparently getting results is AgainstThis (just can't include thechamp,sorry dude) hope AgainstThis is being honest.

But lessened shedding seems to be ocurring in people, myself included so fingers crossed.

----------


## Flowers

Well if champ is faking it then it's just to **** with us cuz there's no way he's working for a company with the things he says. I mean I've been kinda suspicious of againstthis too though. For a while there anytime someone doubted trx2 he would jump on with some professional sounding argument as to why they're wrong and why it's gonna work

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah im not convinced yet, I'll eat my words happily if I'm wrong tho.

----------


## AgainstThis

The white bulb you're seeing at the tip of the hair is actually a sign of HEALTH.

It's sebum gathered in the follicle, meaning that your hair gets at least SOME nourishment and is therefore very much alive. So be glad it's there.

Also, the most noticeable change I've gotten -and I promise you more pics under the exact same light + state of grease is a thickening in the center/front of the hairline. Before starting TRX2 it was only just beginning to thin to a noticeable degree, moving to a solid NW3. THAT is definitely halted. 

Will keep you posted on the temples and whether or not they properly reverse...or not.

Again, if this was a poker game, I'd wait till 6 months in before buying in.

----------


## Deluxe

Hey guys,

I know this is not the HT forum, however, my regimen also consists of the potential TRX2 treatment.

I've attached pics of my 2,000 graft HT in the frontal third.  I will commence my TRX2 once my HT related meds are completed so my liver isn't working overdrive.  Anyway, what do you guys think of the results from the HT anyway?  If you are interested in the whole story, visit hairxxxx.com (replace xxxx with 'site' and search under user Spider.  I will probably post the same thread here on the bald truth as well.

Let me know of your comments.

Thanks.

----------


## Jcm800

I'm not experienced with HT's but looks like a job well done to me, good luck with that  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> Yeah well we'll see. I think the fact that some people on here are already claiming to see notable results it's pressuring other people to also see results way earlier than the company even claims


 It's a good point you've made there, Whitfield doesn't even claim that people should see anything below three months anyway. 

I guess I'm looking in mirrors analyzing every chance I get. Just looked again and in different light there's definitely small clear baby hairs on a usually fairly sparse centre parting area, so I remain hopeful. 

Need to play my guitar more and forget about it.

Bloody difficult tho.

----------


## BoSox

> Need to play my guitar more and forget about it.
> 
> Bloody difficult tho.


 Yes, this way you will be able to spot any sort of change easier

----------


## AgainstThis

No, Jcm is right.

If we obsess over The State Of Baldness, it ain't gonna go away any faster, or get worse any faster either. We got this possible treatment, we're giving it a go. Substantial results won't be till 6 months in, so we can very well live life instead of psychotically checking every trace of vellous on our scalps.

**** it, I hope you all had a great carnival time (Those of you in Europe) and the American brethren kicked it proper with Mardi Gras a while back  :Smile:

----------


## Flowers

Is there any way this thread could get shut down for going on too long? Like is there a limit cuz I looked around and this thread is waaay longer than any others I saw. That would suck but I guess we could just start a new one?

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Is there any way this thread could get shut down for going on too long? Like is there a limit cuz I looked around and this thread is waaay longer than any others I saw. That would suck but I guess we could just start a new one?


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

----------


## BoSox

Oops? (:



Fyi, I did start a new thread for people to post results.. if anybody cares.

----------


## Flowers

> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


 Am I missing something? I only come to this site for this thread so I'm not too savvy with it

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis - dont forget to update your pics with same light setting/location pls, will be good to have a look.

----------


## Deluxe

Ok guys day 6 of HT...still no growth, however, I've taken some TRX2 and it looks like my transplanted hairs may have grown .0001mm.  Things are looking good.

Ok. Jk. Waiting sucks.

----------


## Flowers

> Ok guys day 6 of HT...still no growth, however, I've taken some TRX2 and it looks like my transplanted hairs may have grown .0001mm.  Things are looking good.
> 
> Ok. Jk. Waiting sucks.


 Lol that was funny. You said this was your 4th HT? How many grafts have you gotten total and in what regions/ how bad was your loss?

----------


## UK_

This really is an amusing thread, I am just waiting for the 3 month follow-up tbh lol.

Hmm.. I wonder.. If this stuff is good at getting follicles into growth, then perhaps they can grow new limbs, livers and kidneys with it being as though the complex molecular chemistry that tells hair to grow belongs to the same family of molecular chemistry that tells those such organs to grow.

 :Big Grin: LOL

I bet Whitfield is reading this an laughing his ass off right now.  Asshole.

----------


## AgainstThis

Ok I posted NEW pictures, under the exact same light/grease as Day 0.

It's hard to miss the improvement. I'm a happy mother****ing camper right now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deluxe

> Lol that was funny. You said this was your 4th HT? How many grafts have you gotten total and in what regions/ how bad was your loss?


 Flowers,

This is my second HT.  If you search, I have my HT story on here, just search my posts.  In summary, I had my first HT in 2006 of about 1,200 grafts, but did not obtain the result I was looking for and I also think that my existing hairs in the front have fallen and made the area look more bare.  I believe I am a Norwood III (slight vertex) and all of my new 2,000 grafts have been placed in the frontal third and rebuilding the hairline. (pics have been posted above in this thread).  By the way I style my hair, no one knows I am balding whatsoever.  Most of my hair on top is miniaturizing and I am hoping TRX2 will help.

----------


## Flowers

> Ok I posted NEW pictures, under the exact same light/grease as Day 0.
> 
> It's hard to miss the improvement. I'm a happy mother****ing camper right now


 Can you post the pics? Or can I find them in the link you posted before

----------


## Deluxe

> Can you post the pics? Or can I find them in the link you posted before


 Flowers, BoSox started a new thread just below this one called 'TRX2 Results ONLY"

----------


## Flowers

> Flowers,
> 
> This is my second HT.  If you search, I have my HT story on here, just search my posts.  In summary, I had my first HT in 2006 of about 1,200 grafts, but did not obtain the result I was looking for and I also think that my existing hairs in the front have fallen and made the area look more bare.  I believe I am a Norwood III (slight vertex) and all of my new 2,000 grafts have been placed in the frontal third and rebuilding the hairline. (pics have been posted above in this thread).  By the way I style my hair, no one knows I am balding whatsoever.  Most of my hair on top is miniaturizing and I am hoping TRX2 will help.


 Yeah. I'm about a 2 or 3 with my hairline thinning and my hair is thickest in the top/back area but like the sides of my head have thinning which is weird I have no idea how it will progress. I've always had a high hairline so that's not my concern. I've figured if I do get a HT (which I anticipate I'll need) I can get a receded hairline restored so not only is it what I'm used to but I can save grafts for the rest of my head. HOPEFULLY trx2 will prolong progression and help maintain, which is really what I want

----------


## ThinFast

> the sides of my head have thinning which is weird I have no idea how it will progress.


 I also have this going one.  Like the hairline above my sideburns has thinning and moved down to in front of my ears.

----------


## aska

I ordered one bottle 4 days ago. Since now, i had no information about my order and they are not answering my emails. I'm starting to worry.

----------


## Jcm800

I wouldn't worry too much just yet. They can be slow to reply to mails at times, keep trying tho. Have they taken your funds from your account?

----------


## aska

Yes JMC. I payed via paypal. Just waiting, will give them 1 more week.

----------


## Flowers

So how's it going for the people using it? No ones been posting on either threads and I know that "no news is good news" but not in this case lol

----------


## kphilly

Just introducing myself.  This is my very first post on this site.  45-year old female with diffuse thinning all over.  Allergic to EVERYTHING (i.e. minox, spiro) so I've ordered TRX2.  Decided to save myself money on the shipping costs to the U.S. and had the product delivered to my employer's European office so it could be sent via interoffice mail.  Now it's delayed in Customs.  Anxiously awaiting its arrival!  I will post pictures and results on the new results thread.  I ordered the product but was a little leery after discovering that TRX changed the wording on one of the customer testimonials.  Initially, the only female testimonial stated that she experienced thinning for 3 years and her hair was almost fully restored.  Now the testimonial reads that her hair appears much thicker.  I sent an email to TRX customer service but have yet to receive a reply.

----------


## Jcm800

Hi kphilly, good luck with your order! Will be interesting to see how a female gets on with this stuff! These people cam be slack replying to mails, so hang in there  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

> So how's it going for the people using it? No ones been posting on either threads and I know that "no news is good news" but not in this case lol


 Nothing worth reporting, no news certainly isn't good news in this thread-starting to wonder if I've been taken for a ride and am imagining things, not that there's much to even imagine.

----------


## Flowers

> Nothing worth reporting, no news certainly isn't good news in this thread-starting to wonder if I've been taken for a ride and am imagining things, not that there's much to even imagine.


 So you're not sure about the fuzz you see? I thought that was promising

----------


## Jcm800

Nope not even sure about that. Nearly finished my first bottle and the fuzz ain't changing.
Certainly not at the rate AgainstThis appears to be. What I'm seeing isn't major, never claimed it was, it isn't changing in a way that I'd expect a big 'whooa' this shit is working after three months.

I do maintain a lessened shedding still tho, but that could just be coincidence, as I don't tend to shed much anyway. 

Will carry on tho, just having doubts. No one else is reporting changes either, AgainstThis is the only one far as I can tell, and his changes occurred pretty early?

----------


## Flowers

> Nope not even sure about that. Nearly finished my first bottle and the fuzz ain't changing.
> Certainly not at the rate AgainstThis appears to be. What I'm seeing isn't major, never claimed it was, it isn't changing in a way that I'd expect a big 'whooa' this shit is working after three months.
> 
> I do maintain a lessened shedding still tho, but that could just be coincidence, as I don't tend to shed much anyway. 
> 
> Will carry on tho, just having doubts. No one else is reporting changes either, AgainstThis is the only one far as I can tell, and his changes occurred pretty early?


 I know... And come on he really seemed to be fake. As I said before, everytime someone doubted the product he would give a long, professional counter-argument. Seemed really fishy but I guess his pics seemed legit...

----------


## Jcm800

I do know if I applied Toppik to the fuzz, it'd definatley show up, maybe I should do that?  :Wink:

----------


## KeepTheHair

> I know... And come on he really seemed to be fake. As I said before, everytime someone doubted the product he would give a long, professional counter-argument. Seemed really fishy but I guess his pics seemed legit...


 NO pictures are or can be legit.

----------


## AgainstThis

Right, pictures are lies.

All pictures are lies.

Hair transplant pictures are fakes, propecia/Big3 results pictures are fakes, woo-****ing-hoo, why don't we all just go hang ourselves right now?

Stop being ridiculous.

I came on here, stated my NW, posted before and after pictures, something that only Zoidberg has done on here and his problem has progressed more than my own.

*What IS suspicious, is that TRX2.com has gone dark for the past two weeks. They don't reply to ANYTHING and even though I see good results, the changed testimonials alongside their complete lack of marketing worries me as well.* If my improvement is all make believe, I should go start a ****ing cult.

I'll keep going till the 6 month mark but I have a gut feeling the company is going to go belly up in the next couple months or so...

It just makes NO sense at all for them to be completely AWOL, not even having a proper launch for their product.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah agreed, WTF is going on with their site? It's static, nothing is
Moving on-and folks ain't getting replies, very strange.

----------


## Flowers

> Right, pictures are lies.
> 
> All pictures are lies.
> 
> Hair transplant pictures are fakes, propecia/Big3 results pictures are fakes, woo-****ing-hoo, why don't we all just go hang ourselves right now?
> 
> Stop being ridiculous.
> 
> I came on here, stated my NW, posted before and after pictures, something that only Zoidberg has done on here and his problem has progressed more than my own.
> ...


 Yeah we have to wait for the people on here taking it to see their results in about 6 months unless they quit early and for trx2 to post their trial pics in September or whenever in Q3

----------


## Jcm800

> Right, pictures are lies.
> 
> All pictures are lies.
> 
> Hair transplant pictures are fakes, propecia/Big3 results pictures are fakes, woo-****ing-hoo, why don't we all just go hang ourselves right now?
> 
> Stop being ridiculous.
> 
> I came on here, stated my NW, posted before and after pictures, something that only Zoidberg has done on here and his problem has progressed more than my own.
> ...


 So have you mailed them yourself, perhaps to inform them
of your progress-and haven't had a reply?

----------


## AgainstThis

And again, I'm worried about the general status of TRX2 as a company. This doesn't make sense.

If they were snake oil salesmen they'd be all over the place with advertising and fake websites (see Provillus). If they were for real, they'd be giving interviews everywhere, showing results and generally BEING out there, pushing the product.

Instead, they're in ****ing limbo. Not even shuffling their feet. Nothing.

The fun thing is that I'm actually seeing results on this, way more than the placebo-effect factor could allow. I read that someone on here just placed an order. Has it been confirmed to be in the mail? The two times I've ordered, they shipped IMMEDIATELY (I'm in the EU mind you), as in, I got a PayPal receipt and an e-mail from DHL stating that my packaged was underway.

If they don't even send product out, this raises MORE questions as to how little they made for the initial batch and if there's anyone left manning their offices.

*Something else. I don't know how many of you are aware of Dr.Lee, but for years he sold the very best minoxidil/topical antiandrogen solutions on the market, with 5 star testimonials from just about everybody. He was shut down by the FDA for putting a dent into their business about two weeks ago. The whole industry stinks and confuses things with TRX2 even more. Whitfield's rep, give us a shout out here. Or an apology. At this point, we'll take either.*

----------


## AgainstThis

I emailed them three times in the past three weeks about an issue pertaining to my site account status. In the past, I had a similar issue and it was resolved within 4 days. 

This time, nada, nothing, just the automated reply and nobody doing anything.

PS It's ridiculous to email them about my progress, my dog's progress or anyone else's progress. They are a business and only handle money issues. This whole "email us your questions" bit is a PR luxury that they can scarcely afford right now, with their very existence in question.

----------


## Jcm800

Looks possible I'll be back on my home made compounds in two months. This isn't adding up at all.

----------


## DallasTreado

I ordered TRX2 last week. It came within 4 days (I am in the EU) and I got an email almost immediately after sending my order. So, that end of the biz seems fine.

On the other hand, the whole product seems a bit funny to me. Like someone ground up some pills into powder with a pestle and shoved it into plastic beads. The appearance does not boost confidence of quality control or that it really contains what it says it does. What if it is all just baking soda and baking powder??

As far as results go.... come on guys, seriously? If this thing works at all.... (possibly, but I really doubt it), it wont work after 1 week or even 1 month. AgainstThis probably is an outlier. If we are really serious about testing this on ourselves (because we are testing this on ourselves... we have no idea if Dr Whitfield even did trials), we have to give it at least 6 months.

But the company could go belly up... his internet venture is toast, for example

----------


## Jcm800

I must admit. When taking similar quantities of home compounds I was knocking back six large pills/caps per day. And TRX2 is only three regular sized caps,one of my pottasium caps alone is the same size as one TRX2 cap.

----------


## Jcm800

And again Oxford Biolabs are fully aware of this thread, now whether they think we'd believe it's them or not-why the hell are they not contributing to our questions/doubts/progress on here?

----------


## DallasTreado

I think they may figure - what is the point.... When shills come on these sites with 1 post claiming that there product is great, they are shouted down with severity.

But you are right in that they could come on and say something like "thanks for your support, we are working on solving the ordering issues some have brought up as well as addressing our email response times"

I suppose they are swamped with requests and people wanting exhaustive details on their product. Anyway, it is an interesting contrast... their website does not look like a snakeoil site (and most of them really do), but at the same time we have all heard these promises before

----------


## Flowers

I'd say that if we're gonna give them the benefit of the doubt, let's wait til they post the results they were talking about in Q3. They did launch the site abruptly so MAYBE they're busy setting it up and doing trials. Who knows. Like it was said before, it doesn't seem like a snake oil site- with all the companies and partners and Whitfield's name being all over it. I'm just really hoping it'll work for maintenance so we'll see.

----------


## DaveintheUK

I've said it before and I'll say it again, the whole thing is bizzare, truly bizzare.
If it's a scam then it's the most poorly executed half-arsed scam in the history of hairloss products.

----------


## Zoidberg

> I came on here, stated my NW, posted before and after pictures, something that only Zoidberg has done on here and his problem has progressed more than my own.


 Agreed, I would like to see some more before and after pics in the results section from everyone taking this, especially from those who seem most cynical.
So please - KeepTheHair, ThinFast and BoSox, since you have been members on this forum for longer than most who are commenting on this thread it would be great if you could add pictures and update them as you go along. I'm sure this would add a little more credibility to the results.

KeepTheHair, if I would trust anybody to put up genuine photos it would be you (though I would expect some kind of reminder that photos can easily be edited right underneath them  :Smile: ). 

Maybe I came across a little underwhelmed in my last update on the results page, but I'm still feeling fairly upbeat about this. I'm sure I'm not delusional and can see a difference close up. 
Anyway, I've got enough to keep me going to the six months point and have just taken the first cap of my third bottle a few hours ago.
I've added Nizoral into my regimen at the beginning of March and Avalon thickening shampoo for the days inbetween.

----------


## AgainstThis

Nizoral/Fungoral should be in EVERY man's bathroom supplies. Pretty cheap and works better than any and all of those "hair growth" shampoos out there.

And I second the motion. 

Pictures or you're just hate filled thechamps  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flowers

Zoidberg- you said you're still optimistic; so you are seeing some results?

----------


## thechamp

I just revived a email I said it was a SOS lol

----------


## thechamp

Attachments, pictures and links in this message have been blocked for your safety. Show content
Hi,
here again Mara's response from 12.03.2011.

There may have been a problem with the email you have provided for this ticket (see below).
Anyway, hope this helps,

Andy

Hi Michael,*
your parcel has been dispatched already on 28.02.2011 and you should have received an automated notification email including tracking link.*
Anyway you can track online the delivery status of your shipment with shipment number 960714069625 using the following link:*
http://nolp.dhl.de/nextt-online-publ...c=960714069625
Hope this helps,
Luiza*


Begin forwarded message:

From: Michael Theodosiades <michaeltheoi@hotmail.com>
Date: 14 March 2011 00:57:02 GMT
To: support@trx2.com
Subject: SOS
Reply-To: michaeltheoi@hotmail.com

To: TRX2 Support Team

From:
First Name: Michael
Last Name: Theodosiades
michaeltheoi@hotmail.com

Zip / Postal Code:
6052

Contact Telephone
0892713722

Message:
I am writing you emails about my order why no response I hope the FDA
are not trying to stop use producing this product get back to me ASAP
where is my order

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Agreed, I would like to see some more before and after pics in the results section from everyone taking this, especially from those who seem most cynical.
> So please - KeepTheHair, ThinFast and BoSox, since you have been members on this forum for longer than most who are commenting on this thread it would be great if you could add pictures and update them as you go along. I'm sure this would add a little more credibility to the results.
> 
> KeepTheHair, if I would trust anybody to put up genuine photos it would be you (though I would expect some kind of reminder that photos can easily be edited right underneath them ). 
> 
> Maybe I came across a little underwhelmed in my last update on the results page, but I'm still feeling fairly upbeat about this. I'm sure I'm not delusional and can see a difference close up. 
> Anyway, I've got enough to keep me going to the six months point and have just taken the first cap of my third bottle a few hours ago.
> I've added Nizoral into my regimen at the beginning of March and Avalon thickening shampoo for the days inbetween.


 *Old post of mine:* 

_Nizoral 1% Study over 6 months 2-3 weekly:

Hair diameter increase: +8.46% 
Hair shed over 24-hour period: -16.46%
Hair in anagen phase: +6.4%



Nizoral shampoo is really good for your hair, as you can see. It will probably increase the number of hairs on your head by decreasing shedding and keeping them in the anagen phase. It also creates a much better environment for potential regrowth and also helps with inflammation.

I have looking into the cream version...but only a little bit. I already use my keto a lot so I don't think I need to add more. It is also a light anti androgen. It is really a completely all round product man. It is essential for any hair loss regimen if you ask me.

I use a 2% keto shampoo._





If you get any results, it's going to be nizoral/ketoconazole. As you can see, it is extremely foolish not to use it.


I might not post pics, but I know my hair well and will post if anything happens that I KNOW is results.

----------


## Zoidberg

> Zoidberg- you said you're still optimistic; so you are seeing some results?


 I'm sure I'm seeing new fine hair at the front within my existing hairline (more than standard new growth). It is noticeable to me as my hair density on top is quite low. Most new hair growth on my head is a little too fine to capture on my camera, which is quite frustrating. 
If I can get some density back within my existing hairline I'll be well pleased - that is what is making me feel upbeat.

There is no question about the increase in fuzz in and around my hairline - that is definitely not imaginary.
I'm also sure that there is some new fine very blond / almost colourless hair around my temples, maybe if I can get the light to shine on it next time when I add some pictures it may be possible to see it.

----------


## Zoidberg

> I might not post pics, but I know my hair well and will post if anything happens that I KNOW is results.


 Bah - fair enough I suppose  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AgainstThis

No it's not actually.

KeepTheHair knows his hair but WE don't.

So if he just throws around some AFTER pics, there's no point of comparison to a fixed point in time and vice versa.

Which doesn't really mean much of anything, except that he can't be in this conversation seriously.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I have about 100000000000000000000000 pictures on my computer.



I CHOOSE not to post them, privacy. 

I don't care what you think anyway. You just registered. Trust is something *I* have earned, not you.

----------


## AgainstThis

Newsflash: This is not the popularity contest you lost all these years ago, you poor shell of a man. This is a self-help forum for the insanely vain.

That being said, this shit works, great, I share my story with the community so it's there for anyone interested. This shit doesn't work, boo-hoo, what terrible sorrow, live to try another scam. 

All things considered, I'm using this platform for it's intended purpose instead of e-whining about all my e-problems and e-superiority.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I said I don't share my pictures, which is a personal choice.

I am not bashing you, like you are me.


Lets hope this is that 0.0000001&#37; and it works. Good luck and thanks for posting progress so far.

----------


## AgainstThis

Admit it.

You're only being nice to me because you are celebrating your 1000th post and whole new dimensions of BALD BOARD CREDIBILITY. Nerdgasms optional.

 :Big Grin: 

(In all seriousness though, yes, let's remain civil and come on, I know you're Jason Statham and your hairline is imminently recognisable but I don't see how you give your privacy away by posting closeups of it.)

----------


## ohlife

Remember guys, eat healthy, drink lots of water etc etc.. Could make all the difference, give that very little is known about how Trx2 and its components actually work.

----------


## Jcm800

I personally have four pics (quite crap ones) that I took on day one. 

I'll certainly post them when or if I can show anyone interested changes. 

As of yet, nothing is capturing on my iPhone. Oddly enough, as much as I'm negative lately, when I slick my hair back AgainstThis stlye-I am actually seeing fine colorless hairs showing in the centre of my hairline, clearly new shoots as it's short.

Optimistic once again, just wish I could say yep, that is definatley new growth there.

----------


## KeepTheHair

If this works as well as minox for me it will satisfy me... but minox works best of everything so doubt it, highly.

I just need 1 more minoxidil lol

----------


## Jcm800

> If this works as well as minox for me it will satisfy me... but minox works best of everything so doubt it, highly.
> 
> I just need 1 more minoxidil lol


 You rate Minox then I take it? Get much re-growth with it? Was thinking of trying the foam myself.

----------


## KeepTheHair

..............? Serious?

Minox is the best we got for regrowth. Finasteride for maintenance. 


Minox worked ****ing extremely good for me.

----------


## Jcm800

> ..............? Serious?
> 
> Minox is the best we got for regrowth. Finasteride for maintenance. 
> 
> 
> Minox worked ****ing extremely good for me.


 So what about shedding on it that I've read about? in your case any exp?
You say 'worked' not 'works', so it stopped working?

Not interested in Propecia. But Minox I'd consider.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Read the forums

----------


## Jcm800

> Read the forums


 I was asking you personally, nevermind.

----------


## KeepTheHair

http://www.hairtransplantation.com/a...matherapy.html

----------


## KeepTheHair

> I was asking you personally, nevermind.


 I know. I have posted many times about it. IT WORKS. 1 month meh ish shed, 2nd month you have it back etc 3rd your looking way better. etc

~12 weeks for full results.


Shed is not that bad.

----------


## Jcm800

Ok tks. Browsing this forum on iPhone isn't always easy, so I asked you direct. 

Might try that stuff out.

----------


## TheDude

Hay KeepTheHair..

Do you think it matters if you apply minox twice a day, morning and night or just once a day.. how do you use it?

----------


## Jcm800

Plus have have you had gains in the hairline/temple regions?

----------


## AgainstThis

Minox DOES work and if you're an early NW, you'll possibly see a few gains in the front and the temples.

What is an absolute bitch about it, is the twice daily appplication and the greasy, horrid hair it leaves you with. Even the foam -the most expensive form of minox available- will leave some residue and is best suited to short hairstyles.

Add to that the fact that the minute you stop applying it, you start losing what you grew AND the fact that it loses efficacy over the years and the end package is much ado about nothing. If we lived in dark caves and never had to go out, it'd be a viable solution.

But imagine dates. Girlfriends running their fingers through greasy minoxidiled hair. It's just inconvenient.

----------


## Jcm800

Any idea if your crown area is filling out AgainstThis?

----------


## AgainstThis

My crown has always been solid as ****, I can extract a toupee for someone from there  :Wink: 

I'm taking TRX2 for my hereditary frontal balding, I take after my father and his father, both perfect NW3 Widow Peakers. That's what I'm trying to avoid. 

Plus, TRX2 isn't supposed to work on the vertex, or at least, so Whitfield says.

----------


## AgainstThis

And in case you were asking about minox & the crown, yes, it works really good for the crown area. 

Generally speaking, the easiest areas to achieve regrowth are the crown/vertex and the hardest, the front/temples.

----------


## ThinFast

Zoidberg, I will post up my before pics in the results thread.  I don't have anything positive to report though.  I'm getting my hair cut this weekend, which will be the first time since I started taking TRX2, we'll see if the person that cuts my hair notices anything.  

A bit off track, but I remember just a few years ago that I loved to get haircuts, now I have to say that it is an absolutely awful experience as I can usually see more visible loss within the 5-6 weeks that I go between cuts.

----------


## Flowers

How does nizoral compare to minoxidil?  Is it a good enough substitute? My scalp has been itchy anyway so maybe (if it works for loss) I'll get 2 birds with 1 stone

----------


## AgainstThis

There is no comparison, they work synergistically.

ANY man with hairloss should use nizoral shampoo twice a week. Even if he doesn't follow any other regimen, it'll somewhat halt the progress of the hairloss. Some apply Nizoral/Fungoral cream to the scalp (2%) as a substitute for minox, and they say the results are pretty much the same. 

Again though, greasy hair, can't really go anywhere, benefits disappear once you stop using. 

But there's no reason for you not to have it in your bathroom supplies, it's the cheapest anti-hairloss thing you'll ever come across and it WORKS  :Smile:

----------


## Flowers

> There is no comparison, they work synergistically.
> 
> ANY man with hairloss should use nizoral shampoo twice a week. Even if he doesn't follow any other regimen, it'll somewhat halt the progress of the hairloss. Some apply Nizoral/Fungoral cream to the scalp (2%) as a substitute for minox, and they say the results are pretty much the same. 
> 
> Again though, greasy hair, can't really go anywhere, benefits disappear once you stop using. 
> 
> But there's no reason for you not to have it in your bathroom supplies, it's the cheapest anti-hairloss thing you'll ever come across and it WORKS


 Is the 1% nizoral fine?  Or should I go with the 2% which I think is prescription only

----------


## ohlife

Well, if you have - like me - a sensitive scalp, then the prolonged usage of minoxidil becomes untenable, both due to the irritation and resulting lack of regrowth from the shed/lack of continued maintenance. Also, the short-term shed that occurs before you become to this realisation can be horrific (I was losing around 300 hairs a wash for a week at least). Different people can react in different ways to different products (which is a much more realistic tenet than the one that states that 'everyone reacts to things differently', which is stupid and false).

----------


## Flowers

My biggest fear is NW7.. I mean even with NW5 I know that especially since I have thick hair in the back and on the back of my neck that I could restore to a receded NW2 or 3 hairline, which I don't mind since I've had that my whole life.  I wanna do everything I can to prevent + maintain until Histogen or whoever releases something monumental.

----------


## KeepTheHair

This is the TRX2 thread.

----------


## AgainstThis

Indeed it is. So we'll stick to TRX2.

But as a footnote, use 2%, it is commercially available and does not require a prescription. It alone will have little effect on your problem though.

I might as well cash in my corporate troll reputation on this board and suggest you jump on TRX2 while the going is good and they still ship product  :Big Grin:

----------


## ohlife

So for what reasons, in dot points if you don't mind, do you think they'll go under? If they believe the product works (which, if you believe so, they must), surely the cost of manufacturing according to demand and the minuscule cost of running a website would be the most feasible outcome whilst they try to prove with tests that the product indeed works? you're opinion alone would be much appreciated. Cheers dude.

----------


## AgainstThis

Your arguments are quite sound, actually.

What worries me, is that they've given up even on their minimal customer support. No site updates, no answering email, literally NOTHING. It's a good thing they still ship, but from a business standpoint, it makes no sense at all.

They have this wonder-pill on their hands, they tell no one, they don't advertise, hell, they don't even update their site.

It's almost as if they are trying hard NOT to sell this.

----------


## ohlife

Point taken, but if they truly believe it works, they won't simply 'give up' - the most likely explanation is that they're waiting for some kind of patent etc. in order to market it properly, or for someone to promote/sell it for them.

On the other hand, if the pill doesn't work, and they've discovered this fact, that could obviously be another reason...although it'd be a pretty half ass'd attempt at a scam.

Your results are certainly one of the most pivotal factors in what makes this so confusing though... Mine's on its way, so I'm hoping for the best.

----------


## Jcm800

Perhaps Whitfield has taken all his staff to St.Tropez for a fortnights break?

----------


## mlao

> My crown has always been solid as ****, I can extract a toupee for someone from there 
> 
> I'm taking TRX2 for my hereditary frontal balding, I take after my father and his father, both perfect NW3 Widow Peakers. That's what I'm trying to avoid. 
> 
> Plus, TRX2 isn't supposed to work on the vertex, or at least, so Whitfield says.


 Show me where he says it won't work on the vertex. If it works along the same principle as minoxidil it will work anywhere. All it says on the website is that it works for people who are in the early stages of hair loss NW 1-4. An NW1-4 does not mean you are only receding there is also thinning involved.
As a matter of fact the Norwood scale refers to the level that you will end up
as.

----------


## thechamp

Important: If youve not heard from us within 72 hours then odds are were having difficulty getting emails through to you. Check your spam folder if you have one. 

Thank you, 
Luiza / General Support Group 
TRX2.com 


BUY NOW - FREE Hair Journal - FREE Ebook 
Follow: Facebook - Twitter
Update
Your request (#12691) has been updated.
Simply get back to us by replying to this email. Alternatively can review the status of your request and add additional comments by following this link: support.trx2.com/tickets/12691

Luiza, Mar-15 12:00 (GMT):
Hi Michael,
I'm glad to hear that your finally received your supplies. Sorry for the package (obviously this seems to have been the fault of the shipping company). 
We are currently in the process of updating various aspects of our website and will publish soon an ongoing customer study with a vast knowledge base and all sorts of other useful info. Furthermore we will soon launch our new blog to built upon a 360 degree reflection of what is going on in the field. Please stay tuned - it may take another couple of weeks until things are fully established in this respect. Thanks again for your interest & please don't hesitate to letting us know how your progress is developing.
Best,
Luiza

michael, Mar-15 09:49 (GMT):
To: TRX2 Support Team
From:
First Name: michael
Last Name: theodosiades
michaeltheoo@hotmail.com
Zip / Postal Code:
6052
Contact Telephone:
0892713722
Message:
recived my order today the box was badly damaged thank god the bottels
where ok now what i want to know is why your webpage is so static
nothings happening well i know you guys are on to somthing but i hope
all is well on your business end

----------


## Jcm800

Anyone blocking thechamps posts, take a look he's actually posting some useful info regarding the TRX2 site.

----------


## KeepTheHair

You guys are REALLLLLLLLLLLLY paranoid/crazy.


I guess they mean MONTHS for the study etc though. I really want to see these updates...

----------


## Jcm800

> You guys are REALLLLLLLLLLLLY paranoid/crazy.
> 
> 
> I guess they mean MONTHS for the study etc though. I really want to see these updates...


 Yep, I guess impending baldness is making me have those tendencies.

Might even affect you if youre not careful.

----------


## AgainstThis

Woe is me, TRX2 is responding to thechamp and not me.

I'll go silently contemplate and possibly hang myself in the closet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

> Woe is me, TRX2 is responding to thechamp and not me.
> 
> I'll go silently contemplate and possibly hang myself in the closet


 Was only giving you a head's up because i thought you blocked him. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thechamp

Skill it's not what you say it's how you say it tease me about my grammar but I still have the brains

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Skill it's not what you say it's how you say it tease me about my grammar but I still have the brains


 



..................................................  .-_-

----------


## Jcm800

> Skill it's not what you say it's how you say it tease me about my grammar but I still have the brains


 Sure man, in abundance  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

You should change your b
Nick name to againstme

----------


## AgainstThis

I have.

If I visit anonymously I can still see his posts. Amazingly TRX2 DID get back to me this time and claimed to be working on my issue.

Will see how it goes. Second bottle down, getting started on the third tomorrow.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I am at the start of second bottle. I won't order more unless I see results or a very good scientific update or good reason to buy more.

I will just take 1 pill of the third bottle to make it last etc.

----------


## tlr89

Quick update: 7 weeks, no signs its working at all. Sort of got over the disappointment of that a while ago, thought it was a scam from week 2 or so.

Word of warning for potential buyers, if its not just users on this forum, the only "evidence" TRX2 shows is 4 customer testimonials. I've already raised doubts about their truth ("totally" yada yada yada). Another poster on this forum mentioned that they completely changed the female report from "restored hair" to "increased thickness". Now, you simply cannot do that. Customer testimonials cannot be manipulated in any way, or the whole trust thing goes down the drain. That's a big change "restored hair" great, "increased thickness" may not even be verifiable.

Slimey practice from a company that looks ever slimier. 

Pretty happy to say now, avoid TRX2.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah after a month i'm scratching my head wondering where the gains that AgainstThis is claiming are?

Funny how he's the ONLY one seeing these great strides. Anything i  can see could just be a result of my constant close scrutiny (& would have been there naturally) and after a month i ain't seeing that much at all.

I'll carry on for the remaining two months naturally, but as time goes by and no one else is coming forward claiming improvements, i'll be seriously thinking of cancelling my order re-newal.

Sure, the site doesn't claim we'll see anything before 12 wks, but it's hard to imagine i'm going to see anything significant at this rate.

----------


## Flowers

> Quick update: 7 weeks, no signs its working at all. Sort of got over the disappointment of that a while ago, thought it was a scam from week 2 or so.
> 
> Word of warning for potential buyers, if its not just users on this forum, the only "evidence" TRX2 shows is 4 customer testimonials. I've already raised doubts about their truth ("totally" yada yada yada). Another poster on this forum mentioned that they completely changed the female report from "restored hair" to "increased thickness". Now, you simply cannot do that. Customer testimonials cannot be manipulated in any way, or the whole trust thing goes down the drain. That's a big change "restored hair" great, "increased thickness" may not even be verifiable.
> 
> Slimey practice from a company that looks ever slimier. 
> 
> Pretty happy to say now, avoid TRX2.


 The stuff about the testimonials is pretty sketchy but no results after 7 weeks doesn't scare me. No one said anyone would see results by then.

And to JCM- same thing, I'm trying to be optimistic so don't be disappointed by not having (very) early results. And you said you'll ride out the 3 months but if no one comes forth with results in that time you'll stop, and in the same post said you know it shouldn't take less than 12 weeks. ...what do you wanna see before you see results?

----------


## Jcm800

> The stuff about the testimonials is pretty sketchy but no results after 7 weeks doesn't scare me. No one said anyone would see results by then.
> 
> And to JCM- same thing, I'm trying to be optimistic so don't be disappointed by not having (very) early results. And you said you'll ride out the 3 months but if no one comes forth with results in that time you'll stop, and in the same post said you know it shouldn't take less than 12 weeks. ...what do you wanna see before you see results?


 Well, my shedding has picked up again, which could be natures way, and the fuzz is stagnant. In comparison to AgainstThis, i aint gaining. And no-one else is either at this stage. I didn't say i'd stop either, i said i'd seriously be thinking of cancelling my order.

What makes AgainstThis unique? I do wonder..but, i'm optimistic, just really in two minds about this stuff.

----------


## Flowers

> Well, my shedding has picked up again, which could be natures way, and the fuzz is stagnant. In comparison to AgainstThis, i aint gaining. And no-one else is either at this stage. I didn't say i'd stop either, i said i'd seriously be thinking of cancelling my order.
> 
> What makes AgainstThis unique? I do wonder..but, i'm optimistic, just really in two minds about this stuff.


 AgainstThis either responded to it well or is bullshitting. Who knows. Didn't zoidberg say he has less shedding too though?

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah Zoidberg did also say that, AgainstThis may well be a responder, like you say - early day's, so we'll ride it out.

Got some weird fkn lumps on my scalp tho that have apperared, no idea what that's about.

----------


## Flowers

[QUOTE=Got some weird fkn lumps on my scalp tho that have apperared, no idea what that's about.[/QUOTE]

Yeah that's weird.. That's gotta mean it's doing SOMETHING. What that something is is anybody's guess

----------


## Jcm800

> Yeah that's weird.. That's gotta mean it's doing SOMETHING. What that something is is anybody's guess


 Hmm yeah, there's about three inflamed slightly raised lumps, almost like spots, but flatter, and a bit painful to touch, no idea whats going on there!

----------


## stripey

> Hmm yeah, there's about three inflamed slightly raised lumps, almost like spots, but flatter, and a bit painful to touch, no idea whats going on there!


 I've have had no reduction in shedding but I experienced something similar in my first week or so. When I touched the lumps they felt similar to the tenderness you feels when you bump your head. They have dissapeared now but the product is yet to reduce shedding. 

I don't know if I'm being more attentive to the hair I so shed, but it seems to have a white bulb connected to the bottom of the shaft. I think someone else may have also mentioned this. Only time will tell if this works. I'm in my fifth week and certainly not too pessimistic yet.

----------


## AgainstThis

I had slight irritation/minor lumps in the first two weeks of use, if you go way back in the thread, you'll find it there.

Also, there are days when I shed more than others, but still nowhere near close to what I was losing before. Again, check your Norwood scale. If someone who is a NW1 is taking this, I don't know what they expect to see...hair down their noses? Be realistic people.

One possible explanation as to why I'm responding well to this is that my frontal hairline/temples are literally only just miniaturizing so I caught it in the exact moment, giving the agents a much 'easier' time than heavily miniaturized follicles.

Either that or I'm a ****ing master of self suggestion, in which case I'll start plugging my seminars all over the place  :Big Grin:

----------


## AgainstThis

They finally did respond and update my on-site account as well. That end of the business seems alive and well at the very least.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah my original order is still showing as 'pending' in my account! But it does also show that I placed an order and it was despatched, weird.

I paid by Visa myself. Think Pay Pal buyers have had the most grief?

They really need to get their act together, things like this don't inspire confidence at all.

----------


## AgainstThis

No, your order history is fine. It lists the completed order on top and then, under "Order History" the immediate previous status of the order, which naturally was, "pending". It's the same with both of mine.

And no grief whatsoever on Paypal, my problems were caused by me not having money in my account at the time of the charge. They still handled it pretty well and extended the payment deadline handsomely. I have no complaints whatsoever on the business side of things.

----------


## Jcm800

Splendid. Did you get discount on your second order? Or even on your first for that matter? Did you use the 10&#37; code?

----------


## AgainstThis

Actually yes, on both. I pay 127 Euros per order as long as I'm in the program.

----------


## Deluxe

It's been 15 days post-op and have been on my TRX2 treatment for about 8 days now.  See pics of my HT below.

----------


## Flowers

> It's been 15 days post-op and have been on my TRX2 treatment for about 8 days now.  See pics of my HT below.


 Looks pretty good that should fill in nicely, congratulations dude it's gonna look great!

----------


## Jcm800

> Looks pretty good that should fill in nicely, congratulations dude it's gonna look great!


 Yes congrats, looks like it's going to fill in very well indeed.

----------


## Deluxe

> Yes congrats, looks like it's going to fill in very well indeed.


 I really appreciate it guys, I'll try an keep y'all posted with the results.  Dr. Konior is a great surgeon.  I just hope I get the front to fill in enough, and hopefully the TRX2 (if it works) will support the rest of it.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

No offense but I can't believe how many people actually fell for this stuff. Those who bought in to this are warriors, I have nothing but respect for you. I mean yeah, it's early, it can take even up to a year to see the best results. But if you don't see any results, and you spent all that $ throughout the year, waiting for something to happen, then was it worth it? This stuff has nothing to do with new discoveries of stem cell research, it's some potassium channel stuff. I checked out their site, where can I see their before and after pictures, if they even have any? Did the guys who made this just say it's gonna work and that's it? No proof that it does actually work? It's pitiful man, this is abuse. What has Kobren said about this TRX2 stuff?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Look at the price on that stuff man. Damn. That better grow hair like a chia pet.

----------


## Flowers

> No offense but I can't believe how many people actually fell for this stuff. Those who bought in to this are warriors, I have nothing but respect for you. I mean yeah, it's early, it can take even up to a year to see the best results. But if you don't see any results, and you spent all that $ throughout the year, waiting for something to happen, then was it worth it? This stuff has nothing to do with new discoveries of stem cell research, it's some potassium channel stuff. I checked out their site, where can I see their before and after pictures, if they even have any? Did the guys who made this just say it's gonna work and that's it? No proof that it does actually work? It's pitiful man, this is abuse. What has Kobren said about this TRX2 stuff?


 Word is they opened the site early cuz they had the product ready and they're finishing up tests now, with pictures coming in "Q3 2011".

----------


## AgainstThis

It's a long story. If you read through the entire site, you'll get it.

Otherwise, if you're in the EU it's really not that much compared to other "similar" treatments. Plus, I don't think anybody will go past the 6 month mark without some kind of results. A year max.

Even if it IS a scam, it was worth a shot.

Gut feeling says that it isn't.

I know you're all hung up on stem cells and the rest of that state-of-the-art business but it may not be the ONLY way to hair. TRX2 is aimed at the early stages of hairloss and we're just getting to the juicy part. Once the third bottle runs out, we'll start having a pretty good indication of whether it's working wonders or not.

----------


## Jcm800

That's the thing-much as I have doubts about this, it's all ive got. 

I ain't losing my **** to Finasteride and can't afford a HT. 

So, I'm trying this max six months. And after that, looking at a new Jason Statham hairdo.

----------


## Flowers

> That's the thing-much as I have doubts about this, it's all ive got. 
> 
> I ain't losing my **** to Finasteride and can't afford a HT. 
> 
> So, I'm trying this max six months. And after that, looking at a new Jason Statham hairdo.


 Did you ever post pics of your current state?

----------


## Jcm800

Nope, got some crappy ones i took on day dot, when and if i see an improvement that captures with my iPhone i'll post comparisons.

----------


## Fixed by 35

No results to report to date (I'm something like 25 days in) but I am confident; I will take this for 1 year and if it doesn't work I'll make sure Whitfield can't find a job anywhere in the western world.

----------


## Flowers

> No results to report to date (I'm something like 25 days in) but I am confident; I will take this for 1 year and if it doesn't work I'll make sure Whitfield can't find a job anywhere in the western world.


 Finally someone with some sense! I think although it seems long, a year would be the best bet to get an answer on whether or not it works. Not "I'll give it 3 months and I'm done..." I'm gonna order probably in 2 or 3 weeks and I'll post pics and keep everyone posted.

Btw fixed what NW are you?

----------


## AgainstThis

On a further positive note, more and more I look in the mirror to see my hair stronger and fuller. It's a slow, almost imperceptible process, much like losing the hair was. You'd be looking in the mirror and ignoring that new naked milimetre of skin, attributing it to the way the hair was parted.

This time, the millimetre is covered (so to speak) and again I find myself wondering. It's like a very slow, yet real, reversal of the process of miniaturization and loss.

*Very* optimistic about this. Looking in the mirror is actually making me happy for a change  :Smile:

----------


## KeepTheHair

> No results to report to date (I'm something like 25 days in) but I am confident; I will take this for 1 year and if it doesn't work I'll make sure Whitfield can't find a job anywhere in the western world.


 Thanks for reporting fixed, def trust you.

I will report back on TRX2 on month 2.

----------


## Jcm800

> Hmm yeah, there's about three inflamed slightly raised lumps, almost like spots, but flatter, and a bit painful to touch, no idea whats going on there!


 The mysterious bumps cleared up after around three days thankfully.

----------


## Fixed by 35

May have been unrelated too of course. 

If you want to waste your money, buy this product and give up after three months. If you don't want to waste your money, don't buy it at all. 

Or, if like me you want to gamble, buy this product for at least a year before giving up. Results take time.

----------


## Jcm800

> May have been unrelated too of course. 
> 
> If you want to waste your money, buy this product and give up after three months. If you don't want to waste your money, don't buy it at all. 
> 
> Or, if like me you want to gamble, buy this product for at least a year before giving up. Results take time.


 Could have been, never had them before. 

I'll make my own decision about wasting my money, but thanks anyway. 

Never been one to gamble as such, and I'll draw the line at six months, I figure that's long enough to know how I'm reacting to this personally. 
Three months is a tad too hasty  :Smile:

----------


## LOLOLOL

I posted "TRX2 Scientific Support" a question on the 1st of November 2010 and received a reply yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...........i had forgotten all about it!!!

here it is - 

Question - 


Hi Tom, In the page, "The science behind TRX2 molecular hair growth supplement" you say -"The TRX2 complex, similar to the FDA approved treatment minoxidil (Rogaine, Regaine or RIUP), has several properties of known potassium channel openers"

Oral Minoxidil had the following side effects - 

1) Salt and water retention - It is important to monitor your body weight closely while on Loniten. If Loniten is used without a diuretic, rapid weight gain by means of water and salt retention can happen within a few days, leading to increased plasma and interstitial fluid volume and local or generalized edema. Diuretic treatment alone or in conjunction with restricted salt intake will usually reduce the likelihood of water retention. You should consult your doctor immediately if you quickly gain weight of five or more pounds or if there is any swelling or puffiness in teh face, hands, ankles or stomach area. These are signs that you are retaining water.

2) Rapid heart rate - Loniten increases heart rate and it is not uncommon that your doctor would suggest taking another medication to reduce heart rate. To test if you have increased heart rate, you should count your pulse rate while you are resting. If you notice an increase of 20 beats or more over your normal pulse rate, contact your doctor immediately.

3) Interaction with Guanethidine - Administering Loniten to patients already taking Guanethidine can result in serious orthostatic effects. If possible, discontinue guanethidine well before using Loniten.

4) Other side effects include increased difficulty in breathing, new or aggravating pain the the chest, shoulder or arm, severe indigestion, dizziness, lightheadedness or fainting, breast tenderness, nausea and vomiting.

I was wondering how have you overcome this with the TRX2 molecular hair growth supplement?

Many thanks, Dave

Answer -

Hi Dave,
This is Andy (TRX2 Scientific Support). Thanks a lot for your question.
Because TRX2 uses natural ingredients to stimulate potassium-ion channels, most of the side-effects attributed to oral minoxidil do not manifest in patients using our products. In trials conducted to date, there have been no serious side-effects (except for skin flushing in individuals sensitive to Niacin). More information and results will be released soon as part of our ongoing customer study & knowledge-base. 
Of course, we always recommend that patients check with their doctors before adding any new treatment to their hair loss regimens.
Please continue to keep in touch!

Andy


Regards, 
Andy
TRX2.com / Scientific Support

----------


## Flowers

I see digital tumbleweeds rolling through this thread

----------


## Jcm800

> I see digital tumbleweeds rolling through this thread


 Lol. Well in my case there's not much else to say right now. 


And as you have pointed out to me before - results ain't going to show before three months  :Wink:  so, guess there's little to say?

Other than harp on about scams, yawn.

----------


## Flowers

> Lol. Well in my case there's not much else to say right now. 
> 
> 
> And as you have pointed out to me before - results ain't going to show before three months  so, guess there's little to say?
> 
> Other than harp on about scams, yawn.


 Very true lol

----------


## ThinFast

I have a question for the guys that say you should not be discouraged if not seeing results after just 8 or even 12 weeks.  While I completely agree, should a person be discouraged if they see no change in loss rate and continued loss/thinning on their scalp after 8-12 weeks?   I guess this question can be asked of TRX2 and any other supplement.  Anyway, I will be adding Nizoral 2&#37; (unless there is something better) to my regimen.  The only supplement I will continue to take is TRX2.

----------


## Jcm800

> I have a question for the guys that say you should not be discouraged if not seeing results after just 8 or even 12 weeks.  While I completely agree, should a person be discouraged if they see no change in loss rate and continued loss/thinning on their scalp after 8-12 weeks?   I guess this question can be asked of TRX2 and any other supplement.  Anyway, I will be adding Nizoral 2&#37; (unless there is something better) to my regimen.  The only supplement I will continue to take is TRX2.


 I'm going to say, after one bottle my shedding did decrease-and for one wash last week I did see more than usual,(no idea why just one wash tho) but the last two washes shedding is back down to a minimum.

Using Nizoral just feels 'right', maybe it's helping and not TRX2, can't be sure, but it is a great shampoo IMO.

I do alternate with Avalon thickening shampoo, but I do find that's drying my scalp a bit.

----------


## Zoidberg

> Using Nizoral just feels 'right', maybe it's helping and not TRX2, can't be sure, but it is a great shampoo IMO.
> 
> I do alternate with Avalon thickening shampoo, but I do find that's drying my scalp a bit.


 I very much agree on this. 
I've not been using it for long but it is very apparent that with Nizoral my hair is in better condition and very manageable after a wash, but the Avalon stuff really isn't working out for me. 
The Avalon shampoo is making my hair really frizzy almost as soon as it's dry, it seems to get static charge on it really easily after combing and also seems to leave my hair heavy / oily.
Back VO5 Elixir for the days inbetween Nizoral.

----------


## Jcm800

> I very much agree on this. 
> I've not been using it for long but it is very apparent that with Nizoral my hair is in better condition and very manageable after a wash, but the Avalon stuff really isn't working out for me. 
> The Avalon shampoo is making my hair really frizzy almost as soon as it's dry, it seems to get static charge on it really easily after combing and also seems to leave my hair heavy / oily.
> Back VO5 Elixir for the days inbetween Nizoral.


 Yep I'm with you on that, the Avalon shampoo initially seemed good, but repeated use it is giving me a straw effect too, think I'll try some of the VO5 Elixir myself, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

So apart from having experienced weird lumps on my scalp, I've now got two random red pinprick dots on my temple area. 

Havent read back on the thread but AgainstThis I'm sure you had six random red spots as well a while back?

Kinda hoping it's the same as your experience and it's a sign of something going down, wishful thinking on my part but who knows? 

There's definitely some colourless hairs still looking lost amongst my old standing hairs, particularly centre hairline, they've been hanging in there some time and haven't fallen out yet.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I've had one or two red pinprick dots on my temples before, not from taking TRX2 but when I began using shampoo with ketokonazole. I don't know what they were, or if the occurrence soon after using ketokonazole was a coincidence, but I do know they were harmless. 

Nothing further to report on TRX2, but considering I've been dealing with hair loss for nearly 8 years I didn't expect much in four weeks! I certainly hope the stuff works, though I'm well aware members of this forum probably just read this thread to laugh at my gullability! Fair play, I do the same to users of innumerable treatments I won't mention on this site for fear of either myself or Spencer Kobren getting sued!  

Unfortunately, if it doesn't work then I fully expect to be a Norwood V within the next five years and the cost of the treatment required for re-admittance to the human race will be immeasurable!

----------


## thechamp

My first reAl shed since starting the treatment don't know if it's good or bad?

----------


## Jcm800

> My first reAl shed since starting the treatment don't know if it's good or bad?


 Well my shed has been up and down nothing major, how much do you call a real shed? A shitload?

----------


## thechamp

In the shower 15 20 hairs putting my hands threw after I shampoo

----------


## Jcm800

> In the shower 15 20 hairs putting my hands threw after I shampoo


 Cant really expect constant non-shedding anyway - even non MPB sufferer's experience shedding as do cat's and dog's, see how it goes

----------


## ohlife

I should be starting TRX within the next few days... At the moment, im shedding a fair bit.. probably notice 50+ a day when im sitting at my desk... Thing is, my scalp is in really poor condition at the moment.. It's itchy, with red lumps at the back... When I scratch is when I notice the hairs fall (they vary from medium thick, to fine in nature); similarly, when my scalp feels normal and healthy, I rarely notice any shedding, even going by the same methods. I went to the doc and he said I shampoo too much.. Instead of shampooing everyday, I should just cut it out altogether... Now he was eccentric, and I will continue to shampoo, but still think hes right in one respect: shampooing every day is probably removing all the natural oils, making my hair dry, whilst also causing my scalp to produce more sebum (which although gets cleaned off, might be bad for the roots of the hair in its excess). Does anyone else have this problem from washing every day or am I just over-sensitive to it?

In any case, I don't think TRX2 will do much unless my scalp is healthy first. Also, if cutting down on the shampoo doesn't help, does anyone know much about PRP and if that can fix this kind of scalp related issue?

*I should say that I will cut down shampooing to 4 days (hopefully) and see if that gradually helps.. to start off with, it should make it worse, seeing as I'll have to actually deal with the excess sebum that i'd usually just wash off, until my scalp stops over-producing it.. then hopefully cut down to 3 days a week. The problem really is, that I only starting shampooing so much, not because of itchiness, but because it makes my hair more manageable. Im half-tempted to just cut my hair short and cut down 3 days, cold-turkey.

----------


## Jcm800

> I should be starting TRX within the next few days... At the moment, im shedding a fair bit.. probably notice 50+ a day when im sitting at my desk... Thing is, my scalp is in really poor condition at the moment.. It's itchy, with red lumps at the back... When I scratch is when I notice the hairs fall (they vary from medium thick, to fine in nature); similarly, when my scalp feels normal and healthy, I rarely notice any shedding, even going by the same methods. I went to the doc and he said I shampoo too much.. Instead of shampooing everyday, I should just cut it out altogether... Now he was eccentric, and I will continue to shampoo, but still think hes right in one respect: shampooing every day is probably removing all the natural oils, making my hair dry, whilst also causing my scalp to produce more sebum (which although gets cleaned off, might be bad for the roots of the hair in its excess). Does anyone else have this problem from washing every day or am I just over-sensitive to it?
> 
> In any case, I don't think TRX2 will do much unless my scalp is healthy first. Also, if cutting down on the shampoo doesn't help, does anyone know much about PRP and if that can fix this kind of scalp related issue?


 Sounds like you haven't used Nizoral before? Unless i'm mistaken? I'm sure that would help get your scalp back into tip-top condition used two/three time per week, it helps me a great deal.

----------


## ohlife

Yeah I have been using it about 2-3 times a week, and it seemed to help for a while, but my scalps just too dry to handle it now. Like I said, I dont think the problem is from fungal issues related to DHT, but just washing it in general too often, cleaning the natural oils off the scalp. I may just cut down to 3 washes a week full stop, with Nizoral as my only shampoo, which would probably be the best of both worlds.  JCM, how many times a week do you actually wash your hair?

*Also, I should note that not only is it true that when I scratch is when my hair falls out, but if i do this at the very back of my head (the so called donor area), even at the very bottom of the back, hairs fall out - even thick ones.

----------


## Jcm800

> Yeah I have been using it about 2-3 times a week, and it seemed to help for a while, but my scalps just too dry to handle it now. Like I said, I dont think the problem is from fungal issues related to DHT, but just washing it in general too often, cleaning the natural oils off the scalp. I may just cut down to 3 washes a week full stop, with Nizoral as my only shampoo, which would probably be the best of both worlds.  JCM, how many times a week do you actually wash your hair?


 I wash my hair quite regularly, every other day usually. I certainly wouldnt over do it with Nizoral - i have been using a herbal shampoo called Avalon as well, but that actually does dry my scalp too much, so wouldn't recommend that.

I do also use Johnsons baby shampoo, thats very mild and might be of use to you?

----------


## ohlife

Yeah, I mean like I said, every other day day isn't too bad, at least compared to every day. I think I'd do well to cut down on overall shampooing to at least 4 times a week (hopefully at least 3), to prevent my scalp from drying out, and when I do shampoo to use something like nizoral/baby shampoo. It's a catch22 though, because in doing so I sacrifice the short-term benefits of washing every day (i.e. being able to manage my hair so it doesn't look like its thinning), for the chance that it may help in the long run (giving it a chance to hang around for a bit longer). It's just really hard for me to embrace my hair loss and put it on display for every one to see, which is what would actually result from cutting down on the washing

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah it's tricky, I like to wash frequently simply because it gives me more volume.
Not really looking forward to the summer either, damn rays of sun penetrate and expose me like nothing else.

----------


## Fixed by 35

Okay, an update. This stuff is working, without a shadow of a doubt. Don't put the champagne on ice just yet, because I've only been taking TRX2 for four weeks and the results are minimal, but there are a handful of darkening, small hairs at the front and my hair is less dry and straw like. Whether this develops into anything more substantial remains to be seen but this product has already done what eight years of minoxidil, propecia, avodart, Revivogen, Procerin, Thymuskin (yeah, I really was stupid enough to use this stuff), saw palmetto, nettle root and ketokonazole couldn't. 

For the record, I am not taking any other product at the moment (not even ketokonazole shampoo). The only other possibility is that the half life of dutasteride is incomplete, although I am doubtful of this as it was never effective at regrowth before anyway.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Okay, an update. This stuff is working, without a shadow of a doubt. Don't put the champagne on ice just yet, because I've only been taking TRX2 for four weeks and the results are minimal, but there are a handful of darkening, small hairs at the front and my hair is less dry and straw like. Whether this develops into anything more substantial remains to be seen but this product has already done what eight years of minoxidil, propecia, avodart, Revivogen, Procerin, Thymuskin (yeah, I really was stupid enough to use this stuff), saw palmetto, nettle root and ketokonazole couldn't. 
> 
> For the record, I am not taking any other product at the moment (not even ketokonazole shampoo). The only other possibility is that the half life of dutasteride is incomplete, although I am doubtful of this as it was never effective at regrowth before anyway.


 Did Dut stop your hairloss at least? Why you stop taking it? I know this isn't the thread but I'm trying it now and was considering trx2. Did you experience any testicle pain? My right nut hurts ha. For almost a week, goes and comes back. If you want to reply on another thread, it's cool, I just wanted to take advantage right here since you brought it up. Maybe you can help me out with your experience. Thanks

----------


## Fixed by 35

I stopped taking dutasteride because: 

1) It's expensive; 
2) It didn't work at all after taking it for two years; 
3) It's apparently bad for the liver (no idea if this is true); 
4) Because it isn't sold as a hair loss drug, it's hard to get hold of and difficult to ascertain whether the product received is real or not.

'Nut pain' is a symptom I've heard of. If you're prepared to have 'nut pain' to save your hair, you might as well castrate yourself! 

I also thought long and hard about the benefits of taking anti-androgens and decided I was treating a symptom rather than a cause. I take the view that taking anti-androgens for hair loss is, in the long term, about as effective as putting a plaster (bandaid for the yanks) on a haemophiliac. 

I base this theory on the idea that all men produce DHT and most hair is not susceptible to it. After all, we don't all become Pierluigi Collina because of DHT. The problem is not DHT; it's our scalp hair's reaction to it. 

Thus, any cure for hair loss will treat our scalp hair's problem, not the DHT itself. Now, I'm no scientist, but I base my theory on experience. Blocking androgens never worked for me.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> I stopped taking dutasteride because: 
> 
> 1) It's expensive; 
> 2) It didn't work at all after taking it for two years; 
> 3) It's apparently bad for the liver (no idea if this is true); 
> 4) Because it isn't sold as a hair loss drug, it's hard to get hold of and difficult to ascertain whether the product received is real or not.
> 
> 'Nut pain' is a symptom I've heard of. If you're prepared to have 'nut pain' to save your hair, you might as well castrate yourself! 
> 
> ...


 I completely agree. Dht has always been with us. It is our hair that has the problem. I just wanted to try it since my doc told me about it. I will take it step by step. Thanks

----------


## AgainstThis

Right there with you on the DHT/AA theory.

Also, the occassional shed is quite normal, I have days when I'll lose 25-30 hairs, then not even 10 for two-three washes straight. 

Good things are afoot  :Wink:

----------


## Fixed by 35

I just wish this product had come out early in 2003. I'm increasingly confident in it's use to prevent baldness and also in its ability to regrow some hair. I just don't know how much.

----------


## AgainstThis

Also PRP (Platelet Rich Plasma), expensive as it may be, is yet to be proven effective on a large scale. Some doctors (Up in the six digits) offer this service to speed up healing/growth after an HT. Again, there is no long-term data on it's effectiveness, making it a desperate rich man's ACell so to speak.

----------


## Jcm800

> Okay, an update. This stuff is working, without a shadow of a doubt. Don't put the champagne on ice just yet, because I've only been taking TRX2 for four weeks and the results are minimal, but there are a handful of darkening, small hairs at the front and my hair is less dry and straw like. Whether this develops into anything more substantial remains to be seen but this product has already done what eight years of minoxidil, propecia, avodart, Revivogen, Procerin, Thymuskin (yeah, I really was stupid enough to use this stuff), saw palmetto, nettle root and ketokonazole couldn't. 
> 
> For the record, I am not taking any other product at the moment (not even ketokonazole shampoo). The only other possibility is that the half life of dutasteride is incomplete, although I am doubtful of this as it was never effective at regrowth before anyway.


 Interesting. If you're seeing slight changes and are an experienced user of past 'scams' and are rightfully jaded, I'm starting to feel more upbeat about this.

----------


## Flowers

Most exciting news yet

----------


## KeepTheHair

Those that are claiming results, how sure are you?

AgainstThis
Fixed35
TheChamp 

Anyone else?

----------


## Jcm800

Well I'm not sure at all, sure lessened shedding-and some fuzz, still not sure about the fuzz tho, would it be there if I hadn't taken TRX2? Can't be sure.

----------


## AgainstThis

Check the pictures mate.

100% sure, shedding remains minimal, definite regrowth and more and more friends are asking me what I did for my hair. It's a slow, but definite reversal of the condition at this point.

So far it's maintaining EVERYTHING and that's good, but due to my early 2.5 pattern, I would like to see the extended -and not subtle- regrowth promised. If it remains subtle but keeps my NW 2.5 indefinitely, it's still worth it, but I won't be screaming in joy or anything.

----------


## KeepTheHair

thanks for the responses guys

----------


## ohlife

> Check the pictures mate.
> 
> 100% sure, shedding remains minimal, definite regrowth and more and more friends are asking me what I did for my hair. It's a slow, but definite reversal of the condition at this point.
> 
> So far it's maintaining EVERYTHING and that's good, but due to my early 2.5 pattern, I would like to see the extended -and not subtle- regrowth promised. If it remains subtle but keeps my NW 2.5 indefinitely, it's still worth it, but I won't be screaming in joy or anything.


 Damn I envy you - even though my hair line isn't quite as receded as yours yet, it sounds like youre making real progress whilst mine is just getting worse by the day. Still waiting on Trx to come.. been held up at delivery depot for a week. 

How long have you been on it compared to fixed and jcm do you know?

----------


## Jcm800

I started my second bottle around three days ago.

----------


## ohlife

and against is how many through? like 2?

----------


## Jcm800

And i'm getting one of those 'lumps' i reported a few days back again, this time right back in the receded area of my temple, oddly enough this is where i see some fuzz too, no idea if it signifys anything tho.

----------


## Jcm800

> and against is how many through? like 2?


 Have to wait for him to chip in, but yeah he's ahead of me taking it.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> and against is how many through? like 2?


 Think so ya

----------


## ohlife

> And i'm getting one of those 'lumps' i reported a few days back again, this time right back in the receded area of my temple, oddly enough this is where i see some fuzz too, no idea if it signifys anything tho.


 yeah, its probably better to know that it's doing 'enough' to your body to have that effect. I mean, if it were simply a bunch of dietary supplements we get in food every day, it wouldn't have that effect. So even though the effect in itself may not be good, what it represents might be a good sign: that trx2 is more than it appears to be..

----------


## Jcm800

> yeah, its probably better to know that it's doing 'enough' to your body to have that effect. I mean, if it were simply a bunch of dietary supplements we get in food every day, it wouldn't have that effect. So even though the effect in itself may not be good, what it represents might be a good sign: that trx2 is more than it appears to be..


 Well thats what im hoping - someone said it's the Nizoral, well - i havent used that for a few days, so it's not that..

----------


## AgainstThis

2 bottles and a good start on the third. 9 weeks of treatment roughly.

Nizoral actually works in your scalp for days, that's why you only need to use it twice per week. Ketoconazole gets in your hair follicles, preventing the DHT from shrinking it and boosting regrowth potential.

It's an essential supplement to any treatment.

And Life, dude, I know *exactly* what you mean, I was like that before getting on TRX2. I was receding slowly for a couple of years and then a massive shed hit me, even my mates were commenting on how more scalp was showing through in the front and center. 2 months plus something later, the worst has been avoided, no shiny scalp in the middle and front. If I regrow some temples, great. If not, I'll be glad to keep the widow's peak and wait a couple more years for 32 to go along with the look  :Big Grin:

----------


## ohlife

> 2 bottles and a good start on the third. 9 weeks of treatment roughly.
> 
> Nizoral actually works in your scalp for days, that's why you only need to use it twice per week. Ketoconazole gets in your hair follicles, preventing the DHT from shrinking it and boosting regrowth potential.
> 
> It's an essential supplement to any treatment.
> 
> And Life, dude, I know *exactly* what you mean, I was like that before getting on TRX2. I was receding slowly for a couple of years and then a massive shed hit me, even my mates were commenting on how more scalp was showing through in the front and center. 2 months plus something later, the worst has been avoided, no shiny scalp in the middle and front. If I regrow some temples, great. If not, I'll be glad to keep the widow's peak and wait a couple more years for 32 to go along with the look


 yeah, its insane how perspective works actually. A year ago, when I first discovered hairloss, and the subsequent 3 months, I remember thinking, "things couldn't be worse, if I don't regain ALL the hair I've lost lately, life will be miserable"... After the 6 month mark, I was already resigned to the fact that my hair was on the brink. Roughly a year now, since first discovering my hair loss, I'm still *just* able to maintain it - I'd actually give up a lot to have as much hair as I did 6 months ago thats for sure! If Trx or anything else can bring back the clock 6 months and hold it there for a few years, I'll be really happy and be able to move on with the comfort of knowing that something more substantial and permanent might be out in the near future.

Actually, it's funny how a little bit of difference in your hair would seem like nothing for most people, but for you its difference between feeling confident and not..

----------


## ThinFast

I'm about 1.5 weeks away from finishing my 2nd bottle and still shedding like a mofo.  I'll take pics this weekend as I just got my hair cut, which is how I took my before pics.  At the rate I'm losing hair, I may not get another 3 months after the first 3 is gone.  There really won't be much to protect and I don't see this regrowing anything if it can't even slow down my hair loss.  I am curious about the Nizorl 2%... are you guys getting prescriptions for that stuff?  I tried to buy a bottle on drugstore.com and I need to send them a prescription in order to buy it.

----------


## ohlife

Hey dude, were you shedding much before you started? i.e. has the trx2 simply failed to halt the shedding, or perhaps caused it?

----------


## ThinFast

I've always shed a lot, it's not due to me taking the TRX2, although it also is showing that TRX2 has been ineffective on me so far.  I'll lose anywhere from 45-90 hairs in the shower everytime.   I first noticed my hairloss 3 years ago, it was in it's VERY early stages. It is now difficult for me to give the illusion of coverage on my scalp.  I can actually see a difference in how much hair I've lost everytime I get my hair cut, which is about every 5 weeks. I wish this stuff would even give me the hope of it working.

----------


## ohlife

Yeah I've shed quite a lot for at least half of the time since I first noticed... Thing is, my scalp is also really irritated which I think may be behind the larger sheds... When my scalp feels good, I lose very little hair, whereas when it feels itchy and dry, I scratch, then hairs fall out. Lots of those hairs are reasonably thin, but about a third are just normal, so... 

I'm trying to take care of my scalp before I expect to see any results from anything really.. How's your scalp condition may I ask? Also, nizoral 2&#37; might be a good idea.

----------


## AgainstThis

You definitely do NOT need a prescription for Nizoral!

If you're in Europe, you can get Fungoral 2% at your corner pharmacy, 6.80 a bottle and it lasts for a good couple of months. 

Also, from the way you describe it, you may have a really aggressive form of hairloss that TRX2 is not even designed to treat. It works for NW 2-4 essentially and from what I understand works best when taken in the early stages/onset of this goddamn plague.

And yes, Life, give it time and you'll get even more perspective changes. In time, the new you emerges and you realize that nothing is paricularly wrong, you're just getting older and your previously immortal skin is feeling it, one hair at a time.

Goddamn thirties  :Big Grin:

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

Lol I cant believe this thread is still going.

Trx2 is a SCAM.

Whitfield is laughing his way to the bank...

----------


## AgainstThis

Sure and we're all imagining things PLUS on Whitfield's payroll, right?

Get back in your cave troll.

----------


## Flowers

Hey what ever happened to DutchDude? Are you still watching the thread? I know you ordered how's it coming along?

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis, any chance of seeing some more temple close ups?

If it's growing at the rate you claim I think we'd see a difference already,like all your mates- try and get those short dark hairs that can be seen in the second load of pics you posted. 

You seem to be an authority on hair loss and treatments-hope I'm wrong.

----------


## AgainstThis

*laughing* 

Not an authority, not by a long shot.

I have an academic background and I've studied obsessively everything related to MPB over the last couple of years, getting to know the enemy and the such. Also, being Greek, we have a fantastic and merciless hairlossgr.com community that has proven to be a treasure of information over the years.

It's really simple.

If you are losing hair, you start using Ketoconazole 2% shampoo. That's a no brainer. If you don't care about sexual side effects, you get on Propecia. If you don't care about greasy, shitty looking hair, you get on minoxidil. If you are desperate for something that works, without ****ing everything else up, you jump on the TRX2 bandwagon. 

Hair transplants, unless done at an age when your loss has stabilized are potentially the biggest waste of time and money you can invest in. Plus, you need to be on Propecia for life. Hair transplants are anything but the solution at the moment, unless you want to fill in some temples when you know that nothing else will recede. Even then, the transplanted hairs may just not grow.

So. TRX2.

And I'll post pics around April 10-12, close to the three month mark (The 17th). The hair is very stable right now, not losing and gaining in strength and volume. The big bet for me right now is whether or not I'll start seeing anything IMPRESSIVE.

----------


## AgainstThis

DutchDude turned into the Hair Monster and went off to destroy cities and ravish virgins  :Big Grin:

----------


## KeepTheHair

> If you don't care about greasy, shitty looking hair, you get on minoxidil.


 
This is complete bullshit.

----------


## Deluxe

> *laughing* 
> 
> Not an authority, not by a long shot.
> 
> I have an academic background and I've studied obsessively everything related to MPB over the last couple of years, getting to know the enemy and the such. Also, being Greek, we have a fantastic and merciless hairlossgr.com community that has proven to be a treasure of information over the years.
> 
> It's really simple.
> 
> If you are losing hair, you start using Ketoconazole 2% shampoo. That's a no brainer. If you don't care about sexual side effects, you get on Propecia. If you don't care about greasy, shitty looking hair, you get on minoxidil. If you are desperate for something that works, without ****ing everything else up, you jump on the TRX2 bandwagon. 
> ...


 Its funny, because I currently use/had:

*Propecia* (Past 4 years w/ mild side effects of slightly decreased libido)
*Ketoconazole 1%* (started 1.5 months ago --used only on crown)
*Minoxidil* (started 1.5 moths ago -- used ony on crown)
*HT* (2nd HT March 2, 2011 -- 2,000 grafts frontal third)
*TRX2* (Started 10 days after HT)

Looks like I'm on a mission.

Propecia
I have been on propecia for a long time now and I have to say that if it wasn't for it I would probably be very bald right now.  My hair is fine to begin with and it has definitely kept most of my hair.  However, there are side effects that I have noticed.  I have decresed libido, but not to the point where I can't get perform or anything.  Another is maybe like 5-10% gyno.  I'm not sure if it is because I've been working out, but I'm starting P90X workout program soon so we'll see what happens.

Ketoconazole
I started Ketoconazole/Minox I would say about a 1.5 months ago and it is DEFINITELY working.  I use both only on the crown region (because I've used it all over once I had a severe shed and quit like a girl).  But I'm back on now and I've been using it on the crown where I'm thinning a bit (and a smaller than a dime size balding spot at the vertex) and it seems to have improved it a lot so far.  The Keto I use 2-3 times a week, and the Minox I apply only once at night before I sleep because of the sticky factor.  I have very fine hair and it clumps it and is slightly greasy.  So far so good.  

HT
My HT was on March 2, 2011 and everything looks great so far.  2,000 grafts in the frontal third.  I had one about 3 years ago (1,200 grafts) and was disappointed with it.  This time I did it right by researching and choosing Dr. Konior who is one of the best (rated top 5% in Chicago area of all Docs).  Keep you guys posted on how the results turn out.  Its been about 22 days and a lot of the implanted grafts have stuck around and even growing...could it be due to the help of the TRX2? I know my first HT, my hairs shed relatively quickly...not sure but if they keep growing and dont shed, that would be astounding (though some grafts have shed so far). 

TRX2
Started the treatment 10 days after my HT.  Hopefully if this stuff works, it will support the hairs surrounding my HT.  Then by that time, hopefully Hisogen will make its course, but I'm just getting ahead of myself now.  :Smile:   I probably have a few more days till my bottle is done.  I began TRX2 for a couple of days before my HT, but then stopped it because of my HT approaching and you cant be on any supps due to blood thinning and bleeding during the procedure.

All of these things I feel have helped me to keep a lot of what I have today.  Who knows wher I'd be if not for the above treatments I've been committed to so far.

As far as bullshitters on here, I believe Against, JCM, Fixed, Giffen seem like reliable sources for results.  The positive comments made on TRX2 thus far are uplifting.

----------


## AgainstThis

Deluxe, I salute thee, you are one determined mother****er  :Smile: 

And KeepTheHair you cannot deny that anything but the regaine foam makes your hair sticky and/or greasy. And if it's thin in the first place, good luck going out on a date or looking presentable at work. It obviously works, BUT.

So yeah, looking at TRX2 with the sweetest eyes right now.

----------


## Jcm800

Lol, beats me how you're the only one progressing with this stuff, but hey ho I'm happy for ya  :Smile:

----------


## Flowers

> Lol, beats me how you're the only one progressing with this stuff, but hey ho I'm happy for ya


 Well Fixedby35 said he is too. I'm curious what DutchDude has to say he was one of the first to buy it

----------


## Jcm800

> Well Fixedby35 said he is too. I'm curious what DutchDude has to say he was one of the first to buy it


 True, havent seen pics yet but no reason to doubt him. 

Whatever happened to Gryffindor too? He said way back he'd post pics of his new found gains from his own supps, never to be heard of again lol.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Deluxe, I salute thee, you are one determined mother****er 
> 
> And KeepTheHair you cannot deny that anything but the regaine foam makes your hair sticky and/or greasy. And if it's thin in the first place, good luck going out on a date or looking presentable at work. It obviously works, BUT.
> 
> So yeah, looking at TRX2 with the sweetest eyes right now.


 You are ignorant when it comes to treating hair loss, sir.

----------


## ThinFast

> You definitely do NOT need a prescription for Nizoral!
> 
> If you're in Europe, you can get Fungoral 2&#37; at your corner pharmacy, 6.80 a bottle and it lasts for a good couple of months. 
> 
> Also, from the way you describe it, you may have a really aggressive form of hairloss that TRX2 is not even designed to treat. It works for NW 2-4 essentially and from what I understand works best when taken in the early stages/onset of this goddamn plague.
> 
> And yes, Life, give it time and you'll get even more perspective changes. In time, the new you emerges and you realize that nothing is paricularly wrong, you're just getting older and your previously immortal skin is feeling it, one hair at a time.
> 
> Goddamn thirties


 I'm in the states and every online solution I've tried, I need a script to get Nizoral 2% shampoo.  Also, I do believe my hairloss is aggressive, however I still believe I'm currently at a NW3 Vertex hair loss pattern.  My hair loss is diffuse which makes it somewhat frustrating.  That should still put me in the range of where TRX2 alledgedly worked.

----------


## thechamp

This stuff is working

----------


## Fixed by 35

This stuff is clearly making my existing hair strong. However, a few new hairs on the temples aside (and we're talking peach fuzz at the moment) it's not doing much in the already thin areas. 

However, it has only been a month. I wonder whether I should add minoxidil and nizoral back to my regime to give things a boost.

----------


## Flowers

> This stuff is clearly making my existing hair strong. However, a few new hairs on the temples aside (and we're talking peach fuzz at the moment) it's not doing much in the already thin areas. 
> 
> However, it has only been a month. I wonder whether I should add minoxidil and nizoral back to my regime to give things a boost.


 That's pretty promising. I'd be happy with just maintenance, anything more would be an awesome bonus. And if you're seeing peach fuzz, you too JCM, I mean what else could be causing that? I understand if maybe you guys don't wanna speak too soon but if I saw new hairs growing after a month I'd be pretty ecstatic.

----------


## AgainstThis

KeepTheHair- I just mentioned the Big3 Treatment. If that's ignorance on existing, valid hairloss treatments, please enlighten me on the truth. I'm sure everyone will be quite interested.

I have my faith in TRX2 because A) I see results and B) The Big2 is out of the question for me. If popping Propecia and applying Minox twice daily, every day for the rest of your life is compatible with your lifestyle, cool, I'm happy for you.

And I can confirm that the existing hair is much stronger now. Before I would comb it and it would lifelessly flop all over the place (Ever seen those sad, semi-long hair dudes whose scalps would show in a million places at the slightest puff of wind? That was me.) but now it has volume and body. I comb it and it stays in place. 

The true bet is whether or not there'll be new locks where the temples have given up the spirit. That'll be damn miraculous.

Finally, getting on a ketconazole 2% shampoo (It doesn't have to be Nizoral) is super-important to any treatment. TRX2 proclaims to work well with Minox, so by all means, add it in. I just could never cope with the messiness of it, as well as the fact that the minute you stop it, you start losing. 

Again, things are bound to get interesting after April 17th. The "trial" three months will be and we'll be entering the wide uncharted territory of "Frontal Regrowth". Make or break.

----------


## AgainstThis

(Before discovering that Fungoral 2% was available at the corner store, I had ordered Nizoral 2% from Amazon.com. They never asked me for a prescription or anything and it was essentially an import from USA to the EU.)

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

Peach fuzz...Hair "feels" stronger...reduced shedding...

Seems like your subconcious is trying to protect you from the inevitable let down. If mr SCAMfield had given you a sugar pill you'd be saying the same things as you are now.

Seems like theres a sucker born every day, LOL.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I love the way you leverage your general ignorance and cynicism into a form of smug superiority. You remind me of the Tea Party. 

The reality is that this stuff has already done something for me. Not a lot, but something and just in one month. Whitfield, a man infinitely more qualified than you, may well have produced a very effective product.

----------


## AgainstThis

Amen.

Trust me blahblah boy, in the past I used to take those Inneov Homme anti-hair loss capsules and then some Sea Buckthorn Seed Oil, all with high hopes. Did they produce results? No.

Did I readily admit it? Yes.

I realize that in your world people maybe buy things that don't work for the hell of it. In my world, I try things that convince me. Sometimes they are duds. Most times, they are not. With TRX2 I see results in a 2 1/2 months that I didn't see on a couple of years on all the other stuff. You can rant and bitch all you like, but I'll be the one smiling in the mirror and you'll be the one posting six months from now, asking for discount codes on your TRX2 order.

(Good things come along rarely in this life. If you are unconvinced, wait for pictures. Trolling in the in-between periods is useless and annoying.)

----------


## Jcm800

> Peach fuzz...Hair "feels" stronger...reduced shedding...
> 
> Seems like your subconcious is trying to protect you from the inevitable let down. If mr SCAMfield had given you a sugar pill you'd be saying the same things as you are now.
> 
> Seems like theres a sucker born every day, LOL.


 Go get your head tattooed - if that's not a fkn sucker, LOL

----------


## KeepTheHair

> If popping Propecia and applying Minox twice daily, every day for the rest of your life is compatible with your lifestyle, cool, I'm happy for you.


 Minox took my hair from what looked like yours to a ****ing MIRACLE in 2 - 3 ****ing months equivalent to the results of several successful FUE hair transplants or the reversal of 2 years of aggressive balding, stop badmouthing it. In fact, I apply it in the morning cuz it makes my hair even thicker(Dr.Lees solutions aren't greasy). My hair looks much better than yours and if I would have been as dumb as you, it would have still looked as bad.

YOU DREAM of these results, yet you bad mouth the SINGLE BEST hair growth stimulent we have that works great for some.

Oh and also: I apply it LAZILY, somedays I skip and I do ONCE a day. Bit easier than getting 3 big transplants if u ask me.




> Peach fuzz...Hair "feels" stronger...reduced shedding...
> 
> Seems like your subconcious is trying to protect you from the inevitable let down. If mr SCAMfield had given you a sugar pill you'd be saying the same things as you are now.
> 
> Seems like theres a sucker born every day, LOL.


 
Shut up dumb troll. I believe AgainstThis and I do actually think Trx2 to be worth it so just shut up and wait for your troll remarks.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Looked at your pics again, my hair ain't that much greater but what it was before I started was a depressing joke.

I have faith in TRX2 and I believe you guys, just don't bash my miracle treatment minox  lol

Let's hope this shit does cause "significant temple regrowth" =/

----------


## KeepTheHair

"TRX2™ increases the size of shrunken follicles – resulting in longer, thicker and significantly more hair over the course of treatment."


shesh, well I can't wait I guess...

----------


## Jcm800

> Looked at your pics again, my hair ain't that much greater but what it was before I started was a depressing joke.
> 
> I have faith in TRX2 and I believe you guys, just don't bash my miracle treatment minox  lol
> 
> Let's hope this shit does cause "significant temple regrowth" =/


 I'd actually give Minox a go, i wash my hair reg, so any possible greasy shitty residue doesn't bother me, Just think i'll ride out TRX2 a bit longer before i give it a spin.

----------


## Jcm800

And in my case, i smoke like oxygen is over-rated, i have a niggling doubt this is hampering me and will be quitting the shitty habit very shortly. Any of you lot smoke?

----------


## KeepTheHair

I don't.

Def try minox for 12 weeks.

----------


## Jcm800

> I don't.
> 
> Def try minox for 12 weeks.


 When you apply it, do you just squirt 6 cap fulls?! (or whatever the dosage is)

Or are you more random?  Do you apply to hairline & temple? Make me wonder why they dont produce a Minox shampoo? Surely that'd nail all responding area's?

----------


## KeepTheHair

Takes 30min-4hrs to absorb.... shower for 3 hours? lol

Random application temple/hairline/top/vertex

----------


## Jcm800

> Takes 30min-4hrs to absorb.... shower for 3 hours? lol
> 
> Random application temple/hairline/top/vertex


 Is there anywhere you get it on the cheap? Just found Kirkland UK, is that any good?

----------


## ThinFast

> Minox took my hair from what looked like yours to a ****ing MIRACLE in 2 - 3 ****ing months equivalent to the results of several successful FUE hair transplants or the reversal of 2 years of aggressive balding, stop badmouthing it. In fact, I apply it in the morning cuz it makes my hair even thicker(Dr.Lees solutions aren't greasy). My hair looks much better than yours and if I would have been as dumb as you, it would have still looked as bad.


 Speaking of Dr. Lee, did anyone else get the recall email for him selling potentially hazardous products?

----------


## KeepTheHair

Nope ?????????

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Is there anywhere you get it on the cheap? Just found Kirkland UK, is that any good?


 people say kirkland is greasy, dunno if it matters

----------


## Flowers

AgainstThis it's already been 2.5 months? Which supply did you buy 3 or 6?

----------


## Deluxe

> Is there anywhere you get it on the cheap? Just found Kirkland UK, is that any good?


 I believe its all the same...Kirkland in the states, you can get real cheap like $18 for 3 mo. supply at Costco.

There was a user by the name of Justin2rue or something like that on hairsite that was a member for like 10 years...he left for a long time and then came back 5-10 years later claiming that most if not all of his hair grew back due to use of minoxidil.

After he bacame frustrated, he began (by random choice) applying it 4 times a day (12&#37; solution) for like 2-3 years straight and now he looks like he could be a hair model...he posted pics as well.  Obviously these are impressive results, but I doubt anyone would be willing to put up with this type of application everyday.

My guess/and others would be that applying it constantly keeps aggressive blood flow to the scalp and also as the hair are in constant anagen phase, the follicles were fully rejuvenated and probably grew even thicker...who knows, but check it out the results were impressive and he used the Kirklands brand, nothing special.

----------


## Jcm800

Thank Deluxe, might give it a try sometime soon..

----------


## ThinFast

> Nope ?????????


 I don't want to get this TRX2 thread that far off topic, I may make a new thread about it.

----------


## AgainstThis

Yo, don't get me wrong.

Minoxidil does WORK and in cases of mild hair loss caught early, works MIRACLES.

Still, the greasiness of it -to a bigger or smaller extent- coupled with the fact that it's a lifelong commitment (obviously, skipping a couple of applications won't affect anything, but skipping twenty, will.) make it non-viable for ME, personally. 

If TRX2 hadn't come along, maybe I'd be on the Minox bandwagon as well.

Also, a useful tip for all Minox users: Consult a doctor and get a miniaturization study of your follicles. Apply minox for a month in the areas affected. Then get another. Apply minox in the new areas of miniaturization. A guy over in hairlossgr.com did that with the the help of his doctor and got even MORE impressive results than he had before, randomly spraying it everywhere.

Finally, I got two 3-month supplies, six bottles in all. And the hair keeps getting better  :Wink: 

PS Dr. Lee was taken down by the FDA for supplying something better than their stuff, cheaper. Goddamn disgrace but it's a jungle out there.

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

> I love the way you leverage your general ignorance and cynicism into a form of smug superiority. You remind me of the Tea Party. 
> 
> *The reality is that this stuff has already done something for me.* Not a lot, but something and just in one month. Whitfield, a man infinitely more qualified than you, may well have produced a very effective product.


 What, peach fuzz? Show me the pics..SHOW ME THE PICS....

If Trx2 has any kind of effect there should be some very noticable difference at 2months.




> Amen.
> 
> Trust me blahblah boy, in the past I used to take those Inneov Homme anti-hair loss capsules and then some Sea Buckthorn Seed Oil, all with high hopes. Did they produce results? No.
> 
> Did I readily admit it? Yes.
> 
> I realize that in your world people maybe buy things that don't work for the hell of it. In my world, I try things that convince me. Sometimes they are duds. Most times, they are not. With TRX2 I see results in a 2 1/2 months that I didn't see on a couple of years on all the other stuff. You can rant and bitch all you like, but I'll be the one smiling in the mirror and you'll be the one posting six months from now, asking for discount codes on your TRX2 order.
> 
> (Good things come along rarely in this life. If you are unconvinced, wait for pictures. Trolling in the in-between periods is useless and annoying.)


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Placebo






> Go get your head tattooed - if that's not a fkn sucker, LOL


 Henna is a non-permanent dye you imbecile. Ofc I didn't get my head tatooed, who the hell would do that??

----------


## Jcm800

> What, peach fuzz? Show me the pics..SHOW ME THE PICS....
> 
> If Trx2 has any kind of effect there should be some very noticable difference at 2months.
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Placebo
> 
> 
> ...


 Why look into it then? Skip along Jackass.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> DutchDude turned into the Hair Monster and went off to destroy cities and ravish virgins


 if only that were true haha. actually...the pills arrived...only...and i may sound like a chicken...i'm scared to take them.

----------


## Jcm800

> if only that were true haha. actually...the pills arrived...only...and i may sound like a chicken...i'm scared to take them.


 He was only joking -you won't really turn into the hair monster  :Wink: 

How come you're scared to take them?

----------


## thechamp

What you scared of your scared of going bald don't be a ***** your not gonna die on yrx2

----------


## Jcm800

I wish I was gonna turn into the hair monster, just had a root around my hairline and frankly it looks like it's thinning, **** knows, I'll stick at this but Im not holding my breath for a miracle.

----------


## Flowers

> I wish I was gonna turn into the hair monster, just had a root around my hairline and frankly it looks like it's thinning, **** knows, I'll stick at this but Im not holding my breath for a miracle.


 What do you mean a root around your hairline?

----------


## Jcm800

> What do you mean a root around your hairline?


 I meant a look at my hairline , and it's not promising-my opinion at present.

Sorry to seem a Negative Nancy, but I'll see the treatment out as already discussed. Who knows, maybe a shed before growth? Weird thing is I hardly see many hairs when i wash. Must be departing during everyday life.

----------


## KeepTheHair

My hairline ain't doing so great either

----------


## Jcm800

> My hairline ain't doing so great either


 I'm really thinking about starting on some Minox, but worried a shed from that will **** my hairline even more+if I do see regrowth down the line, is it Minox or TRX2 responsible?

----------


## KeepTheHair

lol if not for minox id not have a hairline

----------


## Jcm800

> lol if not for minox id not have a hairline


 Lol, **** it im looking further into it, gains are gains can't hang around waiting for this shit to kick in-i'll do both together.

----------


## KeepTheHair

1-2 months = shed 

12 weeks = 95&#37; of ppl full results

----------


## KeepTheHair

(shed aint that bad, if it is then be happy cuz its working great)

----------


## Dutch_Dude

Well, I'm scared I guess because I don't know when the effect will where off...now I'm on proscar and I'm doing well...so imagine that proscar stops working in like 4 years...then I will have TRX2 to fall back on...but if I take it simultaneously...then I don't have a back up plain in case they both stop working...

Secondly...Trx2 is expensive..I mean...I had some extra money a few weeks ago so I bought it, but it really is a commitment...buying that, proscar and nizoral shampoo once in a few months is very hard if the only money you get is from the government to pay for your law school, food and housing...

----------


## Jcm800

> (shed aint that bad, if it is then be happy cuz its working great)


 Guess the shed does indicate it's working, it's just that I've read that some ppl shed like a mofo on it and lost it permanently?!

----------


## ohlife

Yeah that happens I think, but prob most with people whose scalp can't take the inflammation that rogaine can incur. So basically it causes an unsuitable environment for hair re-growth, as well as making it shed.. tough decision

----------


## Jcm800

> Yeah that happens I think, but prob most with people whose scalp can't take the inflammation that rogaine can incur. So basically it causes an unsuitable environment for hair re-growth, as well as making it shed.. tough decision


 Yeah and my scalp is still having inflamed lumps so I think I'm fkd. 
May get some and just do one temple religiously and suck it and see.

----------


## ohlife

maybe you could try just putting some in a patch where there is no/little hair already... see how it goes lol

----------


## Jcm800

> maybe you could try just putting some in a patch where there is no/little hair already... see how it goes lol


 Yeah I'll do a sparse area and see what happens  :Smile:

----------


## Fixed by 35

@ talkingboutblahblah

I don't really care whether you think it works or not and certainly not enough for you to be the first recipient of a photograph of me since 2003 (I've avoided cameras ever since I started noticeably balding and destroy any photo I find of myself after that date). 

TRX2 is working for me, albeit to a limited extent; if you don't want to try it that's your choice. Your baldness is really no concern of mine.

----------


## DAVE52

> @ talkingboutblahblah
> 
> I don't really care whether you think it works or not and certainly not enough for you to be the first recipient of a photograph of me since 2003 (I've avoided cameras ever since I started noticeably balding and destroy any photo I find of myself after that date). 
> 
> TRX2 is working for me, albeit to a limited extent; if you don't want to try it that's your choice. Your baldness is really no concern of mine.


 Geez you come off as being very bitter

----------


## ohlife

> @ talkingboutblahblah
> 
> I don't really care whether you think it works or not and certainly not enough for you to be the first recipient of a photograph of me since 2003 (I've avoided cameras ever since I started noticeably balding and destroy any photo I find of myself after that date). 
> 
> TRX2 is working for me, albeit to a limited extent; if you don't want to try it that's your choice. Your baldness is really no concern of mine.


 Just wondering, where on the Norwood scale are you ?

----------


## Fixed by 35

> Geez you come off as being very bitter


 Yeah, maybe that was a little harsh. I'm just getting fed up of people on this site and many others who smugly reject TRX2 without trying the product. If they don't want to try the product, then fine, but don't clutter up these threads with unresearched, smug remarks. 

They treat the product as a scam when it very clearly isn't. Scams normally involve dodgy countries and bogus science. The science isn't bogus (it is similar to the science behind minoxidil) and it's domiciled in the UK and Germany where such scams are illegal. 

So, when someone makes a remark to the contrary, I don't think 'how smart you are.' I normally think 'how closed minded and stupid you must be.'

I'm a Norwood IV but with Norwood V diffuse.

----------


## AgainstThis

You'd think there was some sort of prize for being hairier than the other guys, with all the hating and trolling going on here.

Fixed said it. We're here to do ****ing something about our problem. To exchange information and learn from each other's mistakes. To share the breakthroughs.

So far, TRX2 is working. In another 3 months it may damn well be a miracle cure. Until there's proof on the table, keep your peace. Or go troll some video game board or whatever.

----------


## DallasTreado

Or, if you want to dissent, by all means do so ... but lay out clear reasons why you think it is a scam and please do not write things along the lines of "you are a dumbass for being such a gullible dumbass." It is wearisome ... strive to express yourself in ways that do not attack others who have not done anything to deserve your disdain

----------


## Jcm800

Exactly - sure I get frustrated and post negatively some times, but I'm TAKING the product, and shall carry on.

There are actially very fine clear hairs in front of my hairline, in the furthest reach of my temples that im seeing grow just a bit more, my fingers are crossed thinking this could be a change - might just be terminal hairs gasping for life and whithering away, but they are there.

----------


## Fixed by 35

That said of course, we must be careful to preserve this board's reputation for truth and accuracy. Whilst I believe the product to be working, we should be mindful to remember TRX2 has not yet been proven to work, at least not to a clinically significant extent.

----------


## ohlife

Day two of taking this stuff, obviously making my input very limited. However, I have been feeling for a few hours now, a 'tingling', almost 'burning' sensation over my scalp; this cannot be attributed to anything I've put on my hair today, as I haven't washed my hair nor put anything on it.

Nonetheless, it would be highly coincidental if trx2 were to have a side-effect that happened to target only my scalp, would it not? It would also be highly strange if a bunch of vitamins and minerals could have such an instant effect too I would've thought.

But.. just sayin.

----------


## Jcm800

> Day two of taking this stuff, obviously making my input very limited. However, I have been feeling for a few hours now, a 'tingling', almost 'burning' sensation over my scalp; this cannot be attributed to anything I've put on my hair today, as I haven't washed my hair nor put anything on it.
> 
> Nonetheless, it would be highly coincidental if trx2 were to have a side-effect that happened to target only my scalp, would it not? It would also be highly strange if a bunch of vitamins and minerals could have such an instant effect too I would've thought.
> 
> But.. just sayin.


 Can pretty safely say you are experiencing a Niacin flush?

----------


## ohlife

nice...get it, nah not really.

----------


## Jcm800

> nice...get it, nah not really.


 Try taking a 100mg Niacin tablet and see how fast you get a Niacin flush, then you will get it.

----------


## Yunaiba

Hello guys any update on TRX2?
I'ved been using it for 2 weeks more or less.
Nothing significant to report.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> That said of course, we must be careful to preserve this board's reputation for truth and accuracy. Whilst I believe the product to be working, we should be mindful to remember TRX2 has not yet been proven to work, at least not to a clinically significant extent.


 what i find very extraordinary is that he explicitly says on the trx2 website that clinical trials until now have had "outstanding results" (his own words). if someone says something like that and can't back it up, he could be threatened with a few legal processes...

----------


## SilverSurfer

Personally I can't believe this thread has been around for so long, I imagine that the guys that keep feeding it must be very anxious to see results.So by any chance has someone documented with pictures their progress? if there has been any...

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Personally I can't believe this thread has been around for so long, I imagine that the guys that keep feeding it must be very anxious to see results.So by any chance has someone documented with pictures their progress? if there has been any...


 So long???

Were not even at the minimum results period?

----------


## Flowers

> So long???
> 
> Were not even at the minimum results period?


 I guess he meant compared to other threads. But I know what you mean

----------


## Jcm800

As an aside to remind myself of the timescale personally-I quit heavy smoking on Sunday. 
I've read a lot about how this can **** up circulation to follicles depriving them of bloodflow and nutrients.  

I need to give myself a fighting chance.

----------


## AgainstThis

Surfer- Check the TRX2 Results thread, it's early, but I keep track of my progress there.

Jcm- Dude, hate to break it to you, but smoking doesn't make that big a difference. My brother smokes like a ****ing chimney and he's a perfect NW1 at 28, a goddamn werewolf. I don't smoke, I excercise and eat healthy but am fighting baldness tooth and nail. It's in our goddamn genes which makes it so much harder. If you are predisposed to lose hair AND are a heavy smoker you could potentially accelerate the loss, but no such fact has been proven.

So, don't deprive yourself of the pleasure. It doesn't really make a difference in the long term.

----------


## Jcm800

> Surfer- Check the TRX2 Results thread, it's early, but I keep track of my progress there.
> 
> Jcm- Dude, hate to break it to you, but smoking doesn't make that big a difference. My brother smokes like a ****ing chimney and he's a perfect NW1 at 28, a goddamn werewolf. I don't smoke, I excercise and eat healthy but am fighting baldness tooth and nail. It's in our goddamn genes which makes it so much harder. If you are predisposed to lose hair AND are a heavy smoker you could potentially accelerate the loss, but no such fact has been proven.
> 
> So, don't deprive yourself of the pleasure. It doesn't really make a difference in the long term.


 Yeah it was a pleasure, but a dirty stinking pleasure. 

I'm quitting for my health, whether it helps my hairloss remains to be seen but I'm happy to go down this road. 

Tho I dare say once I'm faced with my Jason Statham change over I'll fkn get back on them lol.

And hairy  brothers eh? I have an older brother that has a hairline that would make action man proud. 

Genes suck hairy arse big time.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I think that statistically if you go bald it's more likely that your brother will too. That said, my younger brother has no signs of baldness yet and my older brother is nowhere near as bad as me.

Bloody genes eh? That's what makes this fight so damn hard. I don't think there's a genetic disease in the world that has been fixed or is close to being fixed, the only thing we can do is treat the symptoms.

----------


## Jcm800

I don't think he will, hes 45 and showing no signs of it. 
My dad had a full head of hair too. 
I got the shit end of the stick somehow.
Up until 5 Years ago I had an amount of hair that Teenwolf would envy, doesn't make sense, sigh.

----------


## DallasTreado

Jcm - you should be a bit more philosophical... you've had a good run with your hair and by all accounts you still have a boatload left. I began losing hair at 15 and many others here also have. For us, you are exactly a werewolf. And talk about genes - none of my brothers have receded an inch and my dad is only now starting to thin out ... at age 75 ....Are you sure you will even advance beyond a NW2? Many of us would give anything to be in your shoes.

But I dont mean to belittle your pain - I totally understand it. But also be thankful that: it has hit you relatively late in life, you are taking action at an early stage AND ... maybe some of these meds and procedures in the pipeline over the next "5 years" will actually work.

chin up man!

----------


## Jcm800

> Jcm - you should be a bit more philosophical... you've had a good run with your hair and by all accounts you still have a boatload left. I began losing hair at 15 and many others here also have. For us, you are exactly a werewolf. And talk about genes - none of my brothers have receded an inch and my dad is only now starting to thin out ... at age 75 ....Are you sure you will even advance beyond a NW2? Many of us would give anything to be in your shoes.
> 
> But I dont mean to belittle your pain - I totally understand it. But also be thankful that: it has hit you relatively late in life, you are taking action at an early stage AND ... maybe some of these meds and procedures in the pipeline over the next "5 years" will actually work.
> 
> chin up man!


 Hey it's cool, I do appreciate what I have, and my loss had started at least to become noticeable later in life. I do read about young guys losing their hair and feel for them very much. 

But at whatever age one is at, the pain and frustration is ageless, seeing it manifest. but for younger guys it must be a really fkn hard and I feel for them.

Thanks all the same, let's hope we all get relieved of the grief one day soon  :Smile:

----------


## DallasTreado

Yeah, you are right - it probably started much sooner than you think. But at least all tools are available to you and hopefully many more to come. This site will probably charter planes to go to Asia for the first treatments of HSC

Now I dont worry so much anymore for myself. More worried about my boys ... one is also thinning at 16 (shit!!!). Watching it all over again brings the pain back with a fury.

----------


## Jcm800

> Yeah, you are right - it probably started much sooner than you think. But at least all tools are available to you and hopefully many more to come. This site will probably charter planes to go to Asia for the first treatments of HSC
> 
> Now I dont worry so much anymore for myself. More worried about my boys ... one is also thinning at 16 (shit!!!). Watching it all over again brings the pain back with a fury.


 You're right, I think I can pinpoint it to around the age of 27 for me. 
I used to have so much hair the barber hated cutting it. 

It's been a slow process tho, and I thank my
lucky stars for that.

I'm 41 now and still a vain bastard so I want my hair long as possible like us all. 

I feel the same as you, I have a young son and hate to think I've passed the gene on, but things are looking up-in yrs to come there will be viable treatments, hopefully anyway. And good old TRX2  :Wink:

----------


## ohlife

Im thinking that... I think Im fairly good looking and should be thankful for that alone... but then again seeing it slip away is maybe harder than if I wasn't good looking to begin with.. Either way, i'd give anything just for my hairloss to have started at 25, 3 years from now.. oh well.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Yeah, you are right - it probably started much sooner than you think. But at least all tools are available to you and hopefully many more to come. This site will probably charter planes to go to Asia for the first treatments of HSC
> 
> Now I dont worry so much anymore for myself. More worried about my boys ... one is also thinning at 16 (shit!!!). Watching it all over again brings the pain back with a fury.


 Don't feel like that bro. Try to instill a different mentality in him and motivate him early. It only matters what he thinks and if he doesn't care, even better. Don't expose him to anything like this because he will only feel like shit. Most people hear have only the worst to say about baldness but many people don't feel the same. Hopefully he is on the other side and doesn't give a shit. Good thing is that he can probably do something about it. I would prefer my son not giving a shit.

----------


## DallasTreado

I hear you man... I keep my frustrations with my bad genes that I passed on to myself and outwardly, I show him based on my own example that it doesnt matter and that it does not affect me.

And he doesnt seem to give a shit really... so, good for him! I have to say I admire him for that!

----------


## Fixed by 35

I'm not having any kids until a definite cure exists. I might not be able to stop baldness on my own head, but by refusing to pass the gene on I will stop it dead once and for all.

----------


## kanyon

Hey, Fixed by 35, did you know there was a story in an Australian newspaper's 'Good Weekend' liftout about baldness that quoted you? Someone else from here too but I can't remember who.

----------


## Flowers

Ok I know I don't have much to contribute yet because I haven't bought trx2 yet, but this thread is straying a bit far off topic...

----------


## Jcm800

> Ok I know I don't have much to contribute yet because I haven't bought trx2 yet, but this thread is straying a bit far off topic...


 There's always the results thread  :Wink:

----------


## Flowers

True but I don't like to post there cuz I'm not on it yet.

How's it coming Against? And whoever else

----------


## ThinFast

> Personally I can't believe this thread has been around for so long, I imagine that the guys that keep feeding it must be very anxious to see results.So by any chance has someone documented with pictures their progress? if there has been any...


 I think a lot of the guys feeding it are the ones taking it.  At least the members on here that I'm aware of that are taking it.  I haven't posted my before pics yet.  I just took pics last weekend for the first time since I began taking TRX2.  For the first time since I began losing my hair, I am feeling hopeful.  That is saying A LOT being that I have spent thousands of dollars fighting this thing with cutting edge treatments that have thus far produced 0 results.

So why am I feeling hopeful?
1.  My hair shedding everyday in the shower has decreased this past week.  Approx. 50-70 hairs/shower down to 30-40 hairs/shower.
2.  The hairs that are shedding are either already miniaturized, but not showing anymore miniaturization throughout the strand or are thick and showing 0 signs of miniaturization.
3.  While my hair in the temples recently began to show some thinning in the past couple of months, my crown appears to have more coverage to my naked eye (and very much in my before pics vs. pics from last week).
4.  Hair that was very thinned out on sides of my head that were all but done seem to be thickening up and growing out a very fast rate.

I am NOT saying anything is definitive, there could be other factors in play (although since I do not take anything else to combat hair loss, it would have to do purely with natural hair growth cycles).  This is afterall, my perception of what is happening.  My front region still seems to be thinning somewhat, but I'm less than 2 months in, so I must be patient.  However, we are all the best experts on our own heads and I'm starting to smile a bit.  In regards to posting my pics... I personally want to wait until my next haircut which will be around Easter.  The reason being that the difference was so dramatic, I do not believe it can be accurate having been on this supplement for less than 2 months at this point.  Although I took the pictures with the same camera, in the same room, with the same lighting, my hair cut the same way by the same guy both times, with my hair air dried both times, there has to be a difference.

----------


## Fixed by 35

Bastards. They're done a re-order (I still have nearly two months of the stuff left) without my consent and sent it to my old address, which quite literally couldn't be further away from where I live now, given that I now live on the other side of the world in the other hemisphere. 

Presumably they'll give me my money back, but I think this is the problem with TRX2. The stuff works but their company's infrastructure is rubbish. Whitfield likes to think of himself as an entrepreneur but really he's an academic and should leave the running of the business to someone competent in that field. Instead, I can't help thinking it's being run by some mate or other from university! 

Actually, this is another reason that I don't think it's a scam. It's too product focused; scams are normally very business focused (when you order a product that has a name like Thymucrap, Revivosodall or Procer-not it normally arrives quickly and customer service is excellent, but the product is crap; this seems to be the other way around).

----------


## ThinFast

Fixed, that sucks.  I have to log into my account on there and see if I have an auto refill setup as well.  I don't recall reading that anywhere when I was ordering my original 3 month supply.  I'm currently at about 1.25-1.5 months of pills left from my original order and I do not have an additional shipment due in to my knowledge or doing.

You make a very good point regarding TRX2 being product focused vs. the typical scam being customer service focused.  Every other method I've heard or personally had experience with that I would consider "scam-like" has always had a very strong customer service approach to the business.  The best example being the laser hair clinic I used to visit.  So very friendly to talk to and accomodating to my schedule, but never saw any sign of results.

Hope things get straightened out for you.

----------


## Flowers

Hey you know how you can go to a dermatologist to see if you're hair is miniaturizing?  Do you think after a few months on this stuff a doctor could examine your scalp and see if new hairs are growing in/loss is stopping?  I mean that could be a good way to tell if its working

----------


## ThinFast

Flowers, are you talking about miniaturization mapping?  I personally don't know of a derm. capable of that.  I went to see Dr. Bauman 2 years ago, I'm guessing he has the ability to do such a thing, but don't believe that was what was performed on me.  He basically has a Proscope and software on his computer capable of measuring the diameter of a strand of hair.  He takes a few pictures on different areas on your head and you get a comparison of what is happening and where.  Again, I'm not certain if this is what you're talking about.  From personal experience and from what I've read on here, most hair loss experts also have a difficult time figuring out whether certain hairs are miniaturizing or are coming back.

----------


## Flowers

> Flowers, are you talking about miniaturization mapping?  I personally don't know of a derm. capable of that.  I went to see Dr. Bauman 2 years ago, I'm guessing he has the ability to do such a thing, but don't believe that was what was performed on me.  He basically has a Proscope and software on his computer capable of measuring the diameter of a strand of hair.  He takes a few pictures on different areas on your head and you get a comparison of what is happening and where.  Again, I'm not certain if this is what you're talking about.  From personal experience and from what I've read on here, most hair loss experts also have a difficult time figuring out whether certain hairs are miniaturizing or are coming back.


 Oh.  I thought they could basically just get a special magnifying glass or something and tell if hairs in certain areas of the head are further apart from each other than other areas.

----------


## ThinFast

> Oh.  I thought they could basically just get a special magnifying glass or something and tell if hairs in certain areas of the head are further apart from each other than other areas.


 Most have "microscope" cameras (mine's called a Proscope) that can take pictures of different zoom levels depending on the lense you have.  It's really difficult to get an idea of how dense a region of the scalp is with the amount of hair on it.  That really only tells one part of the story.  The main thing is individual hair thickness and also how many hairs are there coming out of each follicular unit.  You can have really thick hair, but if only one strand is coming out of each follicular unit, your hair will still appear thinned out.  I've seen as many as 4-5 hairs coming out of a single follicular unit on my head.  In the areas I'm thinning, it's down to 1 or 2.  And if there is 2, one of the strands looks healthy while the other appears thin and colorless.  I use to take pictures with my proscope bi-monthly, but it just became an unhealthy obsession, especially since I could not find a way to stop or slow my loss.

----------


## Flowers

> Most have "microscope" cameras (mine's called a Proscope) that can take pictures of different zoom levels depending on the lense you have.  It's really difficult to get an idea of how dense a region of the scalp is with the amount of hair on it.  That really only tells one part of the story.  The main thing is individual hair thickness and also how many hairs are there coming out of each follicular unit.  You can have really thick hair, but if only one strand is coming out of each follicular unit, your hair will still appear thinned out.  I've seen as many as 4-5 hairs coming out of a single follicular unit on my head.  In the areas I'm thinning, it's down to 1 or 2.  And if there is 2, one of the strands looks healthy while the other appears thin and colorless.  I use to take pictures with my proscope bi-monthly, but it just became an unhealthy obsession, especially since I could not find a way to stop or slow my loss.


 True. Well yeah hopefully this helps. And I'm interested in what that capixyl stuff is. Apparently they did clinical studies and got better results than minox. Fingers crossed...

----------


## AgainstThis

A few things.

First of all, the only way a re-order was filed through TRX2 would be if you signed up for the Hair Growth Club Membership (like I did). Shipments are made every 75 days, with a start date defined as the day the payment was set up. I actually had the same problem, because I ended up paying 10 days later than the first payment was set up, but it still counted as the program's start date.

So I received a second shipment ahead of time but it's okay, since I'm going to be taking it anyway, you know?

The thing I'm curious about is whether or not the fifth shipment (the free-benefit one) will count as a 0.00 value transaction. Because if they still charge you, but send you an EXTRA three bottles, they are basically telling you to give it to your friend and there's no real benefit in being in their Quarterly Convenience Program. I am keeping my eye on this.

Also, Capixyl was presented at the Milan Cosmetics Expo and it's being marketed to various cosmetic companies -no one has officially picked it up yet- as part of a shampoo. It will NOT be a lotion/minoxidil style solution but rather, according to the hype, a super-turbo hair growing shampoo complex. Wait and see on that one.

Also, REALLY good things on TRX2. Hair density is increasing everywhere, front of my hairline no longer shows and the temples seem to be filling in and closing to pre-loss levels. Hair feels and styles much better as well.

Pictures coming on the 17th.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Fixed, that sucks.  I have to log into my account on there and see if I have an auto refill setup as well.  I don't recall reading that anywhere when I was ordering my original 3 month supply.  I'm currently at about 1.25-1.5 months of pills left from my original order and I do not have an additional shipment due in to my knowledge or doing.
> 
> You make a very good point regarding TRX2 being product focused vs. the typical scam being customer service focused.  Every other method I've heard or personally had experience with that I would consider "scam-like" has always had a very strong customer service approach to the business.  The best example being the laser hair clinic I used to visit.  So very friendly to talk to and accomodating to my schedule, but never saw any sign of results.
> 
> Hope things get straightened out for you.


 Thinfast, I'm glad to hear you are getting some positives out of trx2 and I might consider trying it also. I know you tried it all, so I wanted to ask if you ever thought of trying this new prp/ECM/acell injections? I know you tried prp but there has been much talk about acel with prp. I know this is off the subject but just thought I take advantage since your are active on this thread.

----------


## AgainstThis

Of the treatments you mentioned, only PRP is commercially available by very few practicioners at an extremely high cost. 

ACell is experimental, volunteer only and again, costs money.

It's highly unlikely he's tried those.

----------


## ThinFast

> Thinfast, I'm glad to hear you are getting some positives out of trx2 and I might consider trying it also. I know you tried it all, so I wanted to ask if you ever thought of trying this new prp/ECM/acell injections? I know you tried prp but there has been much talk about acel with prp. I know this is off the subject but just thought I take advantage since your are active on this thread.


 



> Of the treatments you mentioned, only PRP is commercially available by very few practicioners at an extremely high cost. 
> 
> ACell is experimental, volunteer only and again, costs money.
> 
> It's highly unlikely he's tried those.


 I have not tried the prp/ECM/acell combination, but given some proven results and depending on the procedure, I would definitely be up for giving it a go.  In regards to cost, it is really all relative.  The PRP+protein matrix treatment I received at Greco's was $1,000 USD.  While I'm hardly a well off individual, I do value my confidence and stress levels at a high monetary figure.

AgainstThis, do you know for certain that the experimental techniques being done with Acell are requiring an investment by the experimentee?  That's highly unusual in a clinical trial setting (I know you did not use 'clinical trials' per se, but 'experimental' and 'volunteer' seem to indicate this).

----------


## Jcm800

> Bastards. They're done a re-order (I still have nearly two months of the stuff left) without my consent and sent it to my old address, which quite literally couldn't be further away from where I live now, given that I now live on the other side of the world in the other hemisphere. 
> 
> Presumably they'll give me my money back, but I think this is the problem with TRX2. The stuff works but their company's infrastructure is rubbish. Whitfield likes to think of himself as an entrepreneur but really he's an academic and should leave the running of the business to someone competent in that field. Instead, I can't help thinking it's being run by some mate or other from university! 
> 
> Actually, this is another reason that I don't think it's a scam. It's too product focused; scams are normally very business focused (when you order a product that has a name like Thymucrap, Revivosodall or Procer-not it normally arrives quickly and customer service is excellent, but the product is crap; this seems to be the other way around).


 Thats a pile of shit - i had my doubt's about the order re-newal set up way back in the thread. This confirm's them.

If they take cash from my account half way through my plan i'll be ****ed off.

Simply because i'd naturally be expecting them to take funds around one week or so prior to the end of my original three month order, so i can budget for it.

And to not even ask you before hand, if it's ok, or if the address remains the same - is fkn rubbish. If they screw up my re-newal then sod the 'hair club' i'm gonna re-order as and when i see fit.

Never did like the sound of this auto-renwal malarky.

----------


## AgainstThis

Ah see, there's always a catch.

If it was something unheard of, admittance would be free, provided you get an in with a participating clinic. With ACell which is practically proven to be efficient -sometimes in small, sometimes to a great measure- you do pay, check for example NHI's ACell program.

Hollywood people have probably been paying for it for a long time now, but Average Joe costs have yet to be calculated. 

Furthermore, they say that they renew every 75 days. Still, the best way is to use a prepaid card and only charge it with the amount of money you want taken out of it at any given time. No one can charge you ahead of time this way. Plus, their payment scheme is set up in such a way as to allow you a 15 day period of "grace", effectively charging once every 90 days really.

Plus, since we'll be taking it for a year -or at least 6 months- I don't see any harm in this.

----------


## Sean Behnam, MD

AgainstThis, do you know for certain that the experimental techniques being done with Acell are requiring an investment by the experimentee?  That's highly unusual in a clinical trial setting (I know you did not use 'clinical trials' per se, but 'experimental' and 'volunteer' seem to indicate this).[/QUOTE]

----------


## Sean Behnam, MD

> I have not tried the prp/ECM/acell combination, but given some proven results and depending on the procedure, I would definitely be up for giving it a go.  In regards to cost, it is really all relative.  The PRP+protein matrix treatment I received at Greco's was $1,000 USD.  While I'm hardly a well off individual, I do value my confidence and stress levels at a high monetary figure.
> 
> AgainstThis, do you know for certain that the experimental techniques being done with Acell are requiring an investment by the experimentee?  That's highly unusual in a clinical trial setting (I know you did not use 'clinical trials' per se, but 'experimental' and 'volunteer' seem to indicate this).


 Dear thinfast. I started doing case studies on Acell about 3 weeks ago. The company does'nt sponsor it, so we end up sponsoring it ourselves. I have already used Acell in combination with 2,000 graft hair transplant, 1,100 FUE, cases of  "thinning hair without hair transplant" and in few patients 1 weeks after the procedure. 

There is no set protocol on how to use the Acell. This is something that about a dozen of us doctors are trying to figure out. I will have my before and after pictures on my website. I believe by the next ISHRS meeting, we will have a better idea of how to use this product with hair transplantation. 

Dr Sean Behnam

----------


## gutted

just a quick update.

will have been on trx2 for 3 months on the 12 of this month.

so far-
shedding is still reduced.
crown/mid section (not temples) is much much more thicker and fuller, no doubt about it.
not much improvement in the temple areas as of yet.

im hoping in the next 3 months, improvments in the temple areas will be noticeable.

----------


## Flowers

> just a quick update.
> 
> will have been on trx2 for 3 months on the 12 of this month.
> 
> so far-
> shedding is still reduced.
> crown/mid section (not temples) is much much more thicker and fuller, no doubt about it.
> not much improvement in the temple areas as of yet.
> 
> im hoping in the next 3 months, improvments in the temple areas will be noticeable.


 Dude thats ****ing awesome

----------


## johnnyboots

> just a quick update.
> 
> will have been on trx2 for 3 months on the 12 of this month.
> 
> so far-
> shedding is still reduced.
> crown/mid section (not temples) is much much more thicker and fuller, no doubt about it.
> not much improvement in the temple areas as of yet.
> 
> im hoping in the next 3 months, improvments in the temple areas will be noticeable.


 how bad is your hairloss?what are you on the norwood scale?

----------


## Jcm800

> just a quick update.
> 
> will have been on trx2 for 3 months on the 12 of this month.
> 
> so far-
> shedding is still reduced.
> crown/mid section (not temples) is much much more thicker and fuller, no doubt about it.
> not much improvement in the temple areas as of yet.
> 
> im hoping in the next 3 months, improvments in the temple areas will be noticeable.


 Sounds promising, but correct me if i'm wrong - are you taking individual supplement's along with TRX2 as well?

----------


## gutted

> Sounds promising, but correct me if i'm wrong - are you taking individual supplement's along with TRX2 as well?


 both trx2 and individual supplements.

im norwood 1.

----------


## Jcm800

> both trx2 and individual supplements.
> 
> im norwood 1.


 I have all the ingredients myself, but am not taking them alongside TRX2 as yet.

How many pills are you popping each day then, must be at least 9?

----------


## johnnyboots

> both trx2 and individual supplements.
> 
> im norwood 1.


 so your basically not bald,i would give my right nut for a norwood one. i am a norwood 3 vertex.i am wondering if trx2 would help.

----------


## TheDude

Hay guys 

So i just ordered some trx2 and was wondering when you guys actually take the pills..

Do you take all three pills in the morning, split them up, 2 in the morning and one at night etc

Whats the deal and does it matter?

----------


## Jcm800

> Hay guys 
> 
> So i just ordered some trx2 and was wondering when you guys actually take the pills..
> 
> Do you take all three pills in the morning, split them up, 2 in the morning and one at night etc
> 
> Whats the deal and does it matter?


 Well I take mine evening time altogether with a meal and milk. 

Don't think it really matters.

----------


## AgainstThis

3 pills a day, and timing/spacing does not matter.

----------


## PaulC

Hi  Are any of you early TRX2 trialists experiencing any Minox type early shedding prior to re-growth?  Nobody seems to be mentioning this!!   Could it be that if it works for you then it just works and you see some re-growth and conversely if it does not work then all that you have done it to lose a few dollars but no more hair!

----------


## Jcm800

> Hi  Are any of you early TRX2 trialists experiencing any Minox type early shedding prior to re-growth?  Nobody seems to be mentioning this!!   Could it be that if it works for you then it just works and you see some re-growth and conversely if it does not work then all that you have done it to lose a few dollars but no more hair!


 Well I shed throughout the day minimally if I run my fingers thru my hair, to be expected.

And in the last six weeks or so there have been two shower occasions that I shedded more than usual.

Other than that, no major sheds indicating the onset of growth I don't think for me.

I'll go with this for six months, if I do see definite growth I'll keep going indefinitely. Still not convinced yet, but I am 41 and it's early days so time will tell.

----------


## Yunaiba

Hi JCM800, how long have you been on TRX2??
Starting to have doubts about it?

----------


## Jcm800

> Hi JCM800, how long have you been on TRX2??
> Starting to have doubts about it?


 It's only been six weeks or so for me so far. 

Way too early for anything in reality but- when I read about AgainstThis and his claims of early results I then have doubts looking at my own results. 

But then again I'm ten yrs older than him so that may be against me, or , he may just be bullshitting, we'll see.

----------


## Yunaiba

6 weeks is very little time to see results, althought, I must tell you 'ved been for around 4 weeks (I'm 28 NW 2-3) .and I do feel the hair stronger. No regeneration at all, but stonger hair. Something that can be achieved with cheaper vitamin suplements. Let's hope that new hair growth is promoted.
Cessation of Hair Loss I think is more difficult to prove, as we would need more that a year to see if it really stops hair loss. 
Hope that the product does what it promesses!

----------


## Jcm800

Oh yeah for sure six weeks is no time at all for anything.

Which is also why I'm surprised at AgainstThis, he was claiming improvements in even less time.  

Anyway good luck to all and we'll know before long if it's promising or a fleece.

----------


## Jcm800

Just had my hair cut by someone that has been cutting my hair for the last ten yrs or so and she commented that my hair texture is softer and not as straw like as it used to be. 

Sounds like that's a benefit to me.

----------


## humboldt

Hi,

I stopped taking Finasteride some time ago due to strong side effects. I had taken it over several years and it helped me a lot. Complete stop of hairloss and regrowth. 
I´m now in the second month with TRX2 only and I must say for the short term, that on Fin at least the cessation of hair loss was absolute possible and also visible within some weeks. But now with TRX2 I can see the situation completely in contrast. I´m experiencing a massive shedding, nevertheless the hair looks someway stronger. A good sign? I don´t now yet. It could also be the loss of fin effect, time will tell soon. If it is really a big scam, I would be pissed off not to continue with effective options earlier. But that´s my personal risk. 

best regards

----------


## BoSox

I don't understand why one would stop Propecia. Especially if the results are good. Use both, TRX2 and Fin.


That's just me.

----------


## ohlife

"due to strong side effects" - do you not see why someone would stop taking fin to prevent the loss of function of your genitals and to prevent man boobs? I do.

That's just me.

----------


## AgainstThis

Finasteride takes your manhood away and gives you hair. It's a no-brainer really.

And no shedding on account of TRX2 for me.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I stopped using DHT inhibitors because the risk vs reward balance didn't work for me. Propecia didn't stop hair loss for me, nor did dutasteride. I also considered the long term effects and decided too little was known, especially given those without the curse also have DHT present. Presumably there's a reasonable chance that it serves a purpose and that its suppression is unhealthy. 

I have not used Propecia for three months, without excess shedding occurring. I have been using TRX2 for about a month and a half with minimal results. Increasingly, I see hair cloning as the most obvious solution though I believe TRX2 will play its part.

----------


## BoSox

Maybe it's because I have no side effects with Propecia.. never had.. but I guess I could understand it now if I were to have those side effects.


(:

----------


## Fixed by 35

I never had a problem with side effects, just don't need to pay Merck anymore!

----------


## Flowers

Any updates? Thread's been pretty slow all week

----------


## Fixed by 35

Nothing in particular to report. Two weeks ago when I pinched a clump of remaining hair in the crown and tugged loads of miniturising, kinked hair kept coming out (5 in a pull on average). Now when I pull, nothing comes out (or maybe a single hair, which is normal). 

I should clarify, my MPB has always occurred in TE phases. Not sure if this is normal. I have all the symptoms of TE (including straw like remaining hair), but sadly an MPB pattern too! 

I have some small growth elsewhere but nothing statistically significant. I do wonder whether I was just a too far gone Norwood IV to really get much out of the product though. We'll see.

----------


## Jcm800

Nothing much happening here either. Better texture I guess, possible fuzz growth but negligible.

----------


## Yunaiba

same here. Been for a month and n changes, nothing to report.
I know is early, but I'm starting to feel a bit pessimistic about this product.
 :Frown:

----------


## Jcm800

It's ok AgainstThis will be posting pics soon to inspire us all again  :Smile:

----------


## AgainstThis

Well, now we'll get to the interesting part, the promise of "countable" growth.

Hair loss and shedding have stopped altogether (80 days of use) and the hair I have definitely feels and styles much stronger. 2 out of 3 claims on the label checked out. However, the REAL reason for us taking this, is to see that fabled frontal-temporal growth, to be actually impressed.

I'll settle for maintenance, but it will not be what TRX2 originally promised.

----------


## stripey

60 days into using TRX2. So far there has been no reduction in the shedding of hair.  If the product simply maintains my hair, as others have reported, I would be over the moon. 

It seems that my hair could also be described as less 'straw like', although this may be the power of suggestion and a placebo effect. 

Here's to hoping that others on this forum start seeing the positive results that against this has reported.

----------


## Jcm800

Mines gone from being strawlike to softer texture. And that wasn't noticed by myself, but my hairdresser. 

Still early days, will carry on for six months, shit or bust, got nothing else to try except Minox possibly in near future as an experiment on one temple area.

----------


## Yunaiba

> Still early days, will carry on for six months, shit or bust, got nothing else to try except Minox possibly in near future as an experiment on one temple area.


 Well, there's a new thing coming out, very interesting, its called CB-03-01. It is a topic antiandrogen suposely twice as effective as finasteride. Presumely no side effects. There's a whole thread in 
hair loss talk.com that explains everything. It's worth checking it out.

----------


## Flowers

> Well, there's a new thing coming out, very interesting, its called CB-03-01. It is a topic antiandrogen suposely twice as effective as finasteride. Presumely no side effects. There's a whole thread in 
> hair loss talk.com that explains everything. It's worth checking it out.


 I briefly looked into it but saw more talk about positive results when applied to the skin (the study used people's forearms). There wasn't much about hair loss and that study was from 2008. They said it does aid in alopecia but they don't stress this point and who could have guessed it, not on the market (if all goes to plan) until 2014. Add it to the list...

----------


## ALLISWELL

2014 is way too far....and this hairloss is ****ing depressing me out!!

----------


## Jcm800

My expectation's of this product aren't really all that high. If it grew ONE healthy terminal hair on my temple, i'd fall over in amazement.

It ain't going to happen, i'm pretty confident of that. What i do think will happen, is already happening - my hair is feeling better, and is growing well (existing hair)

My complexion has really improved, no doubt about that - i usually get small outbreaks of psoriasis on my face, these have really cleared up, minor outbreaks now - they occur like clock work, every two wks or so - since taking TRX2 the outbreaks have hardy been noticeable.

This is just my opinion tho, maybe in six month's i'll be a long haired hippy, just don't see it somehow - and i ain't expecting big result's, only to be let down.

----------


## AgainstThis

I was over reading their website again.

It seems to be getting slyly improved/modified over time. They say that some people reported results as EARLY as 3 months, but they give 5 months as their measuring point where everyone can see if it's working for them or not.

I'm curious to see where this is going. True, nothing miraculous happened -the shedding stopped but I'm inclined to believe it may have been my hair's natural cycling taking me to the next NW- but then again two more months is two more months.

Will keep you posted on anything remarkable.

PS The ****ing mind. You start on something full of excitement and even though you KNOW it's gonna take X many months, you still need some shred of evidence that you're not being an idiot. And you're probably right too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

Here's a Q&A from Luiza today regarding Dr W appearing on this thread..

Luiza, Apr-07 18:02 (BST):
Hi,
I have dropped a note on this to Dr. Whitfield. I know for sure that he is eager to join the discussion on the forums (although his schedule usually is quite busy). Thanks for the suggestions & pointing out bald truth by the way!

Best,

Luiza


 Apr-05 23:45 (BST):

There is also a long thread on 'The Bald Truth' Internet forum, called 'Trx2'.

I know for sure that the majority of your customers come from it, as Trx2 isn't really spoken about positively anywhere else on the Internet.

Is there any chance Dr Whitfield could join in with the discussion that's ongoing there? If you have a look you will see some people are actually seeing possible early improvements, and a couple are posting pictures, might help you with your own progress studies?

----------


## Jcm800

And another one of interest..

Luiza, Apr-05 23:37 (BST):
Good point. We are currently in the final progress of publishing information about our ongoing customer study - basically meaning that we are collecting and publishing photos, results and knowledge-base of real customers willing to share their treatments progress. We have received tremendous feedback so far and early customer results are highly encouraging and congruent with our other study results to date. More info on this will be published within the next 2-3 weeks - please stay tuned.

Luiza

 Apr-05 23:32 (BST):

May I  ask when the site will be updated with pictures and trial results?

At present I can only hope this will work for me, and it could well just be vitamins, it would be nice to see some actual photos and proof, not just testimonials that could have been made up?

----------


## Flowers

Well hey I don't wanna give in but they seem pretty legit

----------


## thechamp

Well I still remain optimistic

----------


## KeepTheHair

No results for me, at about day 55.

----------


## johnnyboots

> No results for me, at about day 55.


 hey buddy,what norwood r u?not that i don't trust the other posters but i know you are no scammer.please keep us updated.thanks

----------


## Jcm800

> hey buddy,what norwood r u?not that i don't trust the other posters but i know you are no scammer.please keep us updated.thanks


 Cheers, you know him personally i take it then?  :Wink:

----------


## KeepTheHair

> hey buddy,what norwood r u?not that i don't trust the other posters but i know you are no scammer.please keep us updated.thanks


 I am a n3 vertex or so not really sure. Minox restored a TON of my hair though. No crown thinning anymore and front is strong. Thanks for trusting me lol

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Cheers, you know him personally i take it then?


 nope he doesn't

----------


## johnnyboots

> Cheers, you know him personally i take it then?


 nah, i don't know him.but ironically he has the same hairloss as me.so what success {if any}he has with trx2 will decide if i order it.

----------


## thechamp

My hair shedding still low thicker hair have faith in this stuff

----------


## Jcm800

**** it the sun is shining, I might get a buzz cut and get used to it, I don't have much faith in this stuff keeping my locks frankly, if it does all well n good and I'll grow my hair out again.

----------


## humboldt

The only question for me...is this product really effective enough to let regrow one single terminal hair like Fin!? Or at least take care for a cessation of hair loss at the current status. But it doesn´t seem so. As long as my daily hair loss rate is not at least a bit reduced, I must say I begin to doubt about it!
No change so far..the same strong shed I can see after hairwash as before. Shit! 
At this stage the decrease of hair loss rate after shower would be a good sign for being on the right way..but that´s regrettably not the case. 
It just seems to me that TRX2 isn´t such powerful as I hoped some months ago because it looks like it can´t compensate the decrease of finasteride effect after having stopped with the drug. Hmmm...the optimism begins to give way to realism.

----------


## Jcm800

The novelty is wearing off for me, it's early days but realism is indeed taking over for me. 
I'll keep taking it, but I don't expect anything spectacular.

----------


## thechamp

Well I quit propdciay shedding is less my hair is thick so **** the negative shit

----------


## Jcm800

> Well I quit propdciay shedding is less my hair is thick so **** the negative shit


 Pardon? I'll speak as I find pal, if you don't like it don't read it. 

Far as I can tell from your pics your hair is thick in the first place anyway.

----------


## ALLISWELL

*Just found this on the TRX2 site!!
*
The clinical outcome for an individual consuming TRX2TMcan vary widely (see Customer Testimonials for initial feedback on the product). For some individuals, first results appear as early as 12 weeks. For others, results are not apparent until 8-12 months after the initiation of treatment. However, in the majority of customers, first visible results are expected after 5 months.*

It should be noted that some customers, especially those in the very early stages of hair loss, experience minimal re-growth, but take the product like a vitamin pill to maintain strong, healthy hair follicles and prevent future hair loss.

***** this shit off!! They want us to keep trying their snake oil for 12 months !! Bullshit*

----------


## ThinFast

> The only question for me...is this product really effective enough to let regrow one single terminal hair like Fin!? Or at least take care for a cessation of hair loss at the current status. But it doesn´t seem so. As long as my daily hair loss rate is not at least a bit reduced, I must say I begin to doubt about it!
> No change so far..the same strong shed I can see after hairwash as before. Shit! 
> At this stage the decrease of hair loss rate after shower would be a good sign for being on the right way..but that´s regrettably not the case. 
> It just seems to me that TRX2 isn´t such powerful as I hoped some months ago because it looks like it can´t compensate the decrease of finasteride effect after having stopped with the drug. Hmmm...the optimism begins to give way to realism.


 How long have you been taking TRX2?  My shedding seems to be down a bit from where it was, but the main thing I've noticed is the the hair that is shedding doesn't all seem to be miniaturized anymore.  Sure there are still some follicles that are miniaturized, but a lot have the same diameter the whole way down to the white bulb.  I can't remember the last time I saw that and it certaininly didn't happen when I was taking propecia or Avodart.

----------


## ThinFast

> *Just found this on the TRX2 site!!
> *
> The clinical outcome for an individual consuming TRX2TMcan vary widely (see Customer Testimonials for initial feedback on the product). For some individuals, first results appear as early as 12 weeks. For others, results are not apparent until 8-12 months after the initiation of treatment. However, in the majority of customers, first visible results are expected after 5 months.*
> 
> It should be noted that some customers, especially those in the very early stages of hair loss, experience minimal re-growth, but take the product like a vitamin pill to maintain strong, healthy hair follicles and prevent future hair loss.
> 
> ***** this shit off!! They want us to keep trying their snake oil for 12 months !! Bullshit*


 While I don't like the vagueness of their statement, how is it any different than what Merck has put out for Propecia?  The only thing Merck does say about Propecia is that if you haven't seen results within 12 months, you're unlikely to see any at all.  I also think that it is only logical that those in the very early stages of hair loss experience minimum regrowth as there is little to regrow.  I'm not trying to convince anyone to purchase TRX2, but these extreme reactions crack me up.

----------


## Deluxe

> *Just found this on the TRX2 site!!
> *
> The clinical outcome for an individual consuming TRX2TMcan vary widely (see Customer Testimonials for initial feedback on the product). For some individuals, first results appear as early as 12 weeks. For others, results are not apparent until 8-12 months after the initiation of treatment. However, in the majority of customers, first visible results are expected after 5 months.*
> 
> It should be noted that some customers, especially those in the very early stages of hair loss, experience minimal re-growth, but take the product like a vitamin pill to maintain strong, healthy hair follicles and prevent future hair loss.
> 
> ***** this shit off!! They want us to keep trying their snake oil for 12 months !! Bullshit*


 That statement has been on the website for a long time now...actually, I've read that since the first time I visited their website.  The results for everyone vary like any other treatment.  Some people grow hair after an HT much quicker than others.  Even Propecia, which can take a long time before you see results...for some the results are incredible and for others not so much.  

I have a feeling that the initial lack of visible results with TRX2 maybe due to the very slow reversal of the damaged potassium channels and then actually having to produce non-miniaturized follicles (which could be a long natural process).  

I've been on it for 35 days.  I honestly can't say if I have noticed anything or not, especially considering I've just had an HT and some native hairs around the HT area are shedding.  

As mentioned time and time again, just wait it out and post any changes you notice. Period.

----------


## Flowers

> While I don't like the vagueness of their statement, how is it any different than what Merck has put out for Propecia?  The only thing Merck does say about Propecia is that if you haven't seen results within 12 months, you're unlikely to see any at all.  I also think that it is only logical that those in the very early stages of hair loss experience minimum regrowth as there is little to regrow.  I'm not trying to convince anyone to purchase TRX2, but these extreme reactions crack me up.


 Yeah amen to that, people need to settle down and stop acting like they've found the fineprint that proves it's a scam. That guys an idiot.

----------


## Weedwacker

> You all shouldnt be so hard on the "porkers" ... and have some respect for others and yourself by not assuming that going for fatter women is somehow a compromise or depressing. Women weren't placed on this earth for us to judge them only by their porkability. Getting uglier ourselves through hairloss has few positive sides, but one of them might be to learn not be so critical of others because of their appearance.


 This is a valid point. You would think that balding men (who are now ugly or uglier) would not be so critical of others. It is interesting that balding men complain about how shallow women are for not finding them attractive - when these same men do the same thing to women. Maybe men who lose their hair should realize what it's like to be judged by their appearance. Most bald men are no different than unattractive women.

I will say, though, that there is a difference between being overweight and being bald. Baldness cannot be controlled whereas weight can. I do get annoyed when the politically correct factions believe that weight is genetic or some sort of disease. In 2009, after my illness, I ate fast food three times per day for about 9 months. I take a drug which my gastroenterologist monitors by giving me blood tests. After the 9 months of junk food, my liver test showed elevated enzymes. He ordered an ultrasound which showed that I had a fatty liver. So I stopped eating junk food, my liver enzymes returned to normal, and I lost about 30 pounds. I wasn't really overweight; however, I was too heavy for my frame. Being overweight is not genetic.

----------


## Flowers

> This is a valid point. You would think that balding men (who are now ugly or uglier) would not be so critical of others. It is interesting that balding men complain about how shallow women are for not finding them attractive - when these same men do the same thing to women. Maybe men who lose their hair should realize what it's like to be judged by their appearance. Most bald men are no different than unattractive women.
> 
> I will say, though, that there is a difference between being overweight and being bald. Baldness cannot be controlled whereas weight can. I do get annoyed when the politically correct factions believe that weight is genetic or some sort of disease. In 2009, after my illness, I ate fast food three times per day for about 9 months. I take a drug which my gastroenterologist monitors by giving me blood tests. After the 9 months of junk food, my liver test showed elevated enzymes. He ordered an ultrasound which showed that I had a fatty liver. So I stopped eating junk food, my liver enzymes returned to normal, and I lost about 30 pounds. I wasn't really overweight; however, I was too heavy for my frame. Being overweight is not genetic.


 So anyway...

----------


## KeepTheHair

> And another one of interest..
> 
> Luiza, Apr-05 23:37 (BST):
> Good point. We are currently in the final progress of publishing information about our ongoing customer study - basically meaning that we are collecting and publishing photos, results and knowledge-base of real customers willing to share their treatments progress. We have received tremendous feedback so far and early customer results are highly encouraging and congruent with our other study results to date. *More info on this will be published within the next 2-3 weeks* - please stay tuned.
> 
> Luiza
> 
>  Apr-05 23:32 (BST):
> 
> ...


 
I will wait for this before ordering again.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Brand new here. Stuff seems interesting to me as I cannot use any kind of anti-androgen related product or minox related product due to sides.

I think I am in a prime position to try this product. I am about NW 2.5-3 with a strong V hairline and no bald spots anywhere. Thing is I am noticeably starting to thin out everywhere.

Only thing is I live in the US.

They are only selling inside europe correct?

----------


## Flowers

> Brand new here. Stuff seems interesting to me as I cannot use any kind of anti-androgen related product or minox related product due to sides.
> 
> I think I am in a prime position to try this product. I am about NW 2.5-3 with a strong V hairline and no bald spots anywhere. Thing is I am noticeably starting to thin out everywhere.
> 
> Only thing is I live in the US.
> 
> They are only selling inside europe correct?


 No they ship here, I live in New Jersey. Go to checkout and you can change from euro to dollar. I'm still saving up to get it figuring what's the worst that can happen. So far the only negative thing said about it is that it's not giving people results way earlier than the site says it will. The fact that most of the people on it stopped or reduced shedding is enough for me to try it.

----------


## thechamp

Well I'm getting results what's wrong with u guys just wait I'll be nearing 3 months at the end of this month give it time my hair loss has stopped exalting hair is thicker that's ****ing results

----------


## Jcm800

> Well I'm getting results what's wrong with u guys just wait I'll be nearing 3 months at the end of this month give it time my hair loss has stopped exalting hair is thicker that's ****ing results


 Its cool champ, sorry just been edgy lately, fingers crossed for all of us going into the unknown.  :Wink:

----------


## ThinFast

> No they ship here, I live in New Jersey. Go to checkout and you can change from euro to dollar. I'm still saving up to get it figuring what's the worst that can happen. *So far the only negative thing said about it is that it's not giving people results way earlier than the site says it will.* The fact that most of the people on it stopped or reduced shedding is enough for me to try it.


 And that is what has me grinning.  The site says earliest results were seen around 12 weeks in.  I think AgainstThis is the only one of us near the 12 week mark.  I just started my 3rd and final bottle this morning.  I am committed to a 6 month trial period to this stuff and am ordering my next 3 month supply today.  When you think about how long it has taken for our hair to get to the point of where it is, it's kind of funny that we're so demanding about our hair fixing itself  in a fraction of the time that it has been falling out.  Hell, even HT's take about 8-12 months for the final appearance to set in, and that's using hair that we know works!

----------


## Jcm800

Whilst I agree it's too early for me to see the promised results, I have noticed hairs vanishing from my hairline. This is why I'm being a tad negative, yes there is slight fuzz in places, but seeing my hairline continue to slowly disappear isn't inspiring.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

One thing a member did point out at ************.com is that *every* single user that is reporting results has joined in Jan. A little weird but Im not letting that deter me from giving this stuff a try.


JCM about how long have u been on it?

----------


## Jcm800

> One thing a member did point out at ************.com is that *every* single user that is reporting results has joined in Jan. A little weird but Im not letting that deter me from giving this stuff a try.
> 
> 
> JCM about how long have u been on it?


 Guess I found this forum around January myself, pure chance that i signed up then. And i saw this thread and took an immediate interest; not really bothered if people think I'm suspect-I'm hardly praising this stuff, as of yet anyway. 

I guess I've been on it around seven weeks or so.

----------


## Flowers

> One thing a member did point out at ************.com is that *every* single user that is reporting results has joined in Jan. A little weird but Im not letting that deter me from giving this stuff a try.
> 
> 
> JCM about how long have u been on it?


 Yeah I heard about trx2 on some pharma site after searching "hair loss cure" on google lol. So when I went to look further into it I saw this thread and joined a little later

----------


## KeepTheHair

> One thing a member did point out at ************.com is that *every* single user that is reporting results has joined in Jan. A little weird but Im not letting that deter me from giving this stuff a try.
> 
> 
> JCM about how long have u been on it?


 Not fixedby35

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis-we must be due a pic update now? :Wink:

----------


## ALLISWELL

yeah m an idiot cause m goin to try this product!! its April 10 today exact three months after the launch of product bt still we are waiting for the results!!

----------


## Hzi

I'm another TRX2-user; read here for a while, registered just to share my experience. 

I'm NW 3/4, my problem is the front (not much hair left). I'm on Regaine, no Fin (sides..)

After 2 months of TRX2: no problems, no miracles.
Hair maybe a little stronger, no shedding, NO RESULTS on miniaturized hair in the front..

But I'll give it more time of course ...

----------


## Jcm800

> I'm another TRX2-user; read here for a while, registered just to share my experience. 
> 
> I'm NW 3/4, my problem is the front (not much hair left). I'm on Regaine, no Fin (sides..)
> 
> After 2 months of TRX2: no problems, no miracles.
> Hair maybe a little stronger, no shedding, NO RESULTS on miniaturized hair in the front..
> 
> But I'll give it more time of course ...


 Hi, Welcome. How are you finding the Regaine on your hairline, Is it working?, I'm looking to get some foam myself and supplementing my TRX2 usage for my own hairline.

----------


## Hzi

I'm using Regaine for about 15 years now, and it surely helped me a lot, mainly in the back, by stoping or slowing down hairloss. But for several years now it doesn't stop hairloss in the front anymore (as if there was an "immunity"). But I'm sure for a new user it's worth a try, the sooner taken the better..

Some years ago I switched from Regaine liquid to foam (less side effects on scalp..)

----------


## ThinFast

> Whilst I agree it's too early for me to see the promised results, I have noticed hairs vanishing from my hairline. This is why I'm being a tad negative, yes there is slight fuzz in places, but seeing my hairline continue to slowly disappear isn't inspiring.


 I completely understand.  Recently, my hairline and frontal region seems to be thinning and losing density faster than the rest of my hair.

----------


## Jcm800

The only positive I can hope for is that it's weak hairs shedding and making way for new growth?

I hope that's not just wishful thinking.

----------


## AgainstThis

I agree with the comrades.

It's unrealistic to expect a reversal in a heartbeat, when the loss has taken several years.

I'm posting pictures from day 83 (Same conditions of grease, lightning) and I don't think there's much of a difference since the last update. I am definitely not shedding or losing hair any more, but I don't think I see any substantial regrowth.

The extreme closeups are to show you how the fuzz is actually growing. 

Make what you will of this, I'm curious as to whether there will be regrowth in another couple of months.

Here goes : http://img641.imageshack.us/g/dsc01866l.jpg/

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Are you guys all noticing a strong increase in body hair thickness? 

Im curious as I gained some very unwanted back hair and arm hair from some previous hairloss stuff named rk19 way back when.

Would be a little depressing if this got even thicker.

----------


## Jcm800

> Are you guys all noticing a strong increase in body hair thickness? 
> 
> Im curious as I gained some very unwanted back hair and arm hair from some previous hairloss stuff named rk19 way back when.
> 
> Would be a little depressing if this got even thicker.


 Funny you mention that, I did mention this back in the thread- my pubes are growing like crazy, wish my hairline was.

----------


## ThinFast

> Are you guys all noticing a strong increase in body hair thickness? 
> 
> Im curious as I gained some very unwanted back hair and arm hair from some previous hairloss stuff named rk19 way back when.
> 
> Would be a little depressing if this got even thicker.


 Did it go away after you stopped taking it?  I would think that it would if it was due to the supplement you were taking.

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis-cheers, granted it's a slow process as we are all aware of, but those small fine temple hairs appear to be growing-pretty positive for you I'd say. 

Not sure what's going on my end tho, anyway let's wait and see.

----------


## Jcm800

And also-it goes to show, I hardly notice any hairs in the shower when I'm on 'shed watch' but **** me, they're departing my scalp somewhere, must be during everyday life in general.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Thinfast, no those f*ckers never went away. Got all this damn back hair now. Im like the only one of my friends that has it. Definitely want to get it lasered when I get $.

----------


## ThinFast

> Thinfast, no those f*ckers never went away. Got all this damn back hair now. Im like the only one of my friends that has it. Definitely want to get it lasered when I get $.


 Save your money on laser hair removal.  I've tried it to remove some hair on the back of my neck.  It did not work and they don't tell you this up front, but it is extremely painful.

----------


## ThinFast

> And also-it goes to show, I hardly notice any hairs in the shower when I'm on 'shed watch' but **** me, they're departing my scalp somewhere, must be during everyday life in general.


 Like I said, my shedding in the shower has gone down to about 30-40 per shower.  Big improvement from 60-80 or so I was losing before.  But I have the same dilemma, my hairline is pulling some 'now you see me, now you don't' shit.

----------


## Jcm800

> Like I said, my shedding in the shower has gone down to about 30-40 per shower.  Big improvement from 60-80 or so I was losing before.  But I have the same dilemma, my hairline is pulling some 'now you see me, now you don't' shit.


 It's concerning. WTF is going on? Hmm.

----------


## Flowers

Hey to all the guys giving specific numbers on how much hair you lose in the shower: how can you tell? I'm not criticizing I'm actually curious like do you see the hairs in your hands? I mean I know I'm shedding but I don't nor do I think I could if I tried see hairs going down the drain. I don't get how you could see them

----------


## Jcm800

> Hey to all the guys giving specific numbers on how much hair you lose in the shower: how can you tell? I'm not criticizing I'm actually curious like do you see the hairs in your hands? I mean I know I'm shedding but I don't nor do I think I could if I tried see hairs going down the drain. I don't get how you could see them


 That's a good point actually. I count to five and assume no more came out. But they clearly are! And how the hell does someone count sixty?!

----------


## AgainstThis

It's easier to count when your hair is longish.

You comb it meticulously before the shower, counting what comes out on the brush. Then you count what stays in your hands during the shower. Finally, when you comb it post shower, you count the comb losses again. You figure an extra 10-20 hairs in, just to be glum and there you have your formula  :Smile:

----------


## ohlife

I started trx2 about 2 and a half weeks ago. Since I started taking it, I've noticed that during the week my sheddings gone from about 30 in the showers to no more than about 5.... HOWEVER, and this is the ****ed up part, which characterises my entire hairloss situation... _Every_ Sunday night and monday morning since I can remember, I get a really bad shed. The same situation has prevailed since I started trx2, only it's been worse in the last 2 weeks for sure. I'm talking a loss of at least 300 hairs on Sunday-Monday for the last 2 weeks, with about half that amount being the case before trx2. I have NO idea what it is that's making me shed all this hair after a weekend - I don't put anything different on my scalp or anything. What ALWAYS accompanies this massive shed is an insanely itchy and often sore scalp.

Im convinced that if I had a proper dematologist or if hairloss was better researched, by current situation would be a lot better. It ****ing sucks that I have to suffer knowing that there is something abnormal exacerbating my hair loss.

----------


## Jcm800

All very odd. I can safely say this is the worst my hairloss has ever been. 
And the texture improvement I'm starting to think isn't such an improvement. Because it used to be strawlike and now is softer, meaning weaker?!

Granted growth is slow and hard to notice, but small white patches appear fkn quickly on my scalp. 

Oh well shall carry on, might see gains coming from it, but right now it aint looking good.

----------


## ohlife

Funny thing is, I'd expect to see shedding at the start if it's interacting with the follicle.. However, doesn't really explain why I shed only 1-2 days a week, the same 1-2 days, and the rest im fine. Also, againsthis reported no prior shedding. I doubt whether my problem is trx2 related, seeing as it was already there to a large extent anyway, but we'll see. Would be just my luck that a hair loss product makes my hair worse - been the same with propecia, minoxidil, every shampoo i've ever tried, you name it. Talk about destined for misery.

----------


## AgainstThis

This condition sounds VERY odd, you should definitely check with a dermatologist who specializes on the scalp.

It sounds like an extreme allergic reaction but I have no way of knowing your medical history.

So. Doctor visit. Now.

----------


## ohlife

I did, and he just told me to stop using shampoo full stop, as it was obviously this causing it, despite the fact I use only a shampoo designed to help dermatitis. Anyway, I thought that laying off shampoo a bit might stop my scalp drying out but ... It doesn't seem to have done anything. So yeah, I'll force an appointment with the dermatologist.

One theory I've come up with is that although I have MPB (which I know given that there is a 'pattern' to my thinning, even though when these severe sheds come up it affects everywhere, even the back), the hairs that have already been weakened from DHT simply can't stay on the scalp when my scalp becomes inflamed. So, if I manage to somehow fix my scalp issues, I'll still have normal hair loss to deal with, but will hopefully avoid these large sheds. It's just really hard to figure out what's causing my scalp so many problems.

----------


## Jcm800

I'm still getting inflamed lumps myself on my scalp, all confusing really. 
It'd help if Biolabs mentioned possible effects of taking this stuff on their site frankly.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Ohlife,

        On those 2 days where you get extreme shedding have you tried topical hydrocortisone? Also look into a topical feverfew extract with parthenolide(active ingredient). Try throwing on some aloe as well but mainly try the first two.

       These 2 things should really halt shedding considerably.

----------


## Jcm800

sizzling - i'm not familiar with whay you have mentioned above, i take it you have used these thing's yourself? Topical Hydrocortisone - do you mean the stuff you get in a tube, H45, for dry skin etc?

----------


## Jcm800

Got some Minox foam today - jeez that might cause a shed on my hairline, but shit or bust, it's departing pretty rapidly lately anyway, least there's some chance of result's with Minox, can't rely on TRX2.

----------


## danbob

curiously there is very little talk of androgens and their preconditioned sensitivity with regards to AGA.

There is no debating the effects of hormones (DHT mostly) on sensitive androgen receptors.

k-channel inhibition through minoxidil has been shown to be successful at growing hair and maintaining on a short term basis, not in the long term.

I understand how most here are desperate but what makes people think that this product will work (if it does) 5 or 10 years down the line?? 

If its got a same 'but better' mechanism than minox why do people not start to see results earlier like minox??

Not h8ing  :Smile:

----------


## ThinFast

> Got some Minox foam today - jeez that might cause a shed on my hairline, but shit or bust, it's departing pretty rapidly lately anyway, least there's some chance of result's with Minox, can't rely on TRX2.


 
I find it very interesting that we're both losing our hairlines while taking TRX2. Are you losing only on the front line, or thinning throughout the frontal region as well?

----------


## Jcm800

> I find it very interesting that we're both losing our hairlines while taking TRX2. Are you losing only on the front line, or thinning throughout the frontal region as well?


 Yeah least i'm not sailing in the ship alone - i'm finding the centre of my hairline (which has been sparse, is getting sparser) and i'm generally finding all along my hairline hair's are departing.

Interestingly - as i've mentioned before, in the furthest reaches of my temple hairline, i do see thin hair's seemingly growing, most likely dying hair's miniaturizing, but you never know?

There is a patch of fuzz that i'm sure is growing, but hell, it may have been like that sans TRX2 anyway?

I'm hoping this is the setting for new growth - it's usual to shed on the proven med's prior to follicle activity taking place, i'm led to believe? So finger's crossed on that.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

hydrocortisone as whats in scalpicin. Its a mild topical corticosteroid.

Google feverfew extract to see if you can find a solution with the parthenolide. 

Both these things are pretty good at halting shedding but the cortisone should only be used short term.

----------


## Flowers

> curiously there is very little talk of androgens and their preconditioned sensitivity with regards to AGA.
> 
> There is no debating the effects of hormones (DHT mostly) on sensitive androgen receptors.
> 
> k-channel inhibition through minoxidil has been shown to be successful at growing hair and maintaining on a short term basis, not in the long term.
> 
> *I understand how most here are desperate but what makes people think that this product will work (if it does) 5 or 10 years down the line??* 
> 
> If its got a same 'but better' mechanism than minox why do people not start to see results earlier like minox??
> ...


 

If this stops hair loss for 10 years I'll be pretty ****in happy

----------


## Jcm800

> If this stops hair loss for 10 years I'll be pretty ****in happy


 
If this stopped my hairloss RIGHT NOW i'd be pretty ****in happy, never mind 10 yrs down the line.

----------


## thechamp

From the way you guys are carrying on maybe we should all quit now

----------


## danbob

what im implying is that even if, by some miracle, this product manages to exceed the results of minoxidil by "targeting potassium ion channels for hair growth", there is still the problem of androgen receptors becoming sensitive and therefore hair will continue to fall after the initial regrowth phase associated with this mechanism.  

Hence oral 5ar inhibitors like fin & dut or topical AAs like spiro & RU are still going to be necessary...The word supplement means "something added to complete a thing".

----------


## Jcm800

> From the way you guys are carrying on maybe we should all quit now


 Champ, it's working for you, i'm pleased for you. Right now it's appearing to be making my cause fkn worse, you've got your opinion on it, i have mine. Subject to change.

----------


## Jcm800

> what im implying is that even if, by some miracle, this product manages to exceed the results of minoxidil by "targeting potassium ion channels for hair growth", there is still the problem of androgen receptors becoming sensitive and therefore hair will continue to fall after the initial regrowth phase associated with this mechanism.  
> 
> Hence oral 5ar inhibitors like fin & dut or topical AAs like spiro & RU are still going to be necessary...The word supplement means "something added to complete a thing".


 And this has bugged me from day dot, since reading about TRX2 - where does DHT come into it in Whitfield's scheme of thing's?!

----------


## thechamp

Well it does say on the site people with early stage hair loss would see minimal growth , but people with more advance stages like u will see lots if growth give it time

----------


## Jcm800

> Well it does say on the site people with early stage hair loss would see minimal growth , but people with more advance stages like u will see lots if growth give it time


 Err, yes, my hairloss could be called advanced timewise, but i still have a healthy amount, granted not for much longer the way it's going.

----------


## thechamp

So u not gonna give it 5 months as the site says

----------


## Jcm800

> So u not gonna give it 5 months as the site says


 Follow the thread, i've said several times lately i'll give it six month's, pending result's at that point.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Champ, hows the hair doing? Any action on the hairline or did you not have any issues there?

----------


## danbob

> Well it does say on the site people with early stage hair loss would see minimal growth , but people with more advance stages like u will see lots if growth give it time


 I thought this product, like most hair loss products, claims to have more impressive results on a patient with recent loss. Where does it say what you quoted??

----------


## thechamp

Just says minimal growth

----------


## Jcm800

On a positive note, having just washed my hair and only finding ONE hair in the bath tub, how ****ing bizarre is that?

When i tilt my head and catch my temples in the light, there's load's of fine fuzz, some longer than other's, and i'm sure it's SLOWLY growing. Sure it's not my mind playing trick's, and yes i am losing my hairline, but ****, there could be re-growth on the way.

----------


## thechamp

Let's all think positive come on there is hope if my hairs not shedding

----------


## ThinFast

> what im implying is that even if, by some miracle, this product manages to exceed the results of minoxidil by "targeting potassium ion channels for hair growth", there is still the problem of androgen receptors becoming sensitive and therefore hair will continue to fall after the initial regrowth phase associated with this mechanism.  
> 
> Hence oral 5ar inhibitors like fin & dut or topical AAs like spiro & RU are still going to be necessary...The word supplement means "something added to complete a thing".


 I believe something else is in play besides DHT when it comes to hair loss.  I'm certain mine is not a popular opinion, but due to the recents findings at the cellular level linked to hair loss, plus my own Hair DX test results saying that a DHT inhibitor such as Fin/Dut having a hugely positive effect on retaining my hair and regrowing it (when it did absolutely nothing except shrink my checkbook and libido), I don't believe DHT to be the root cause of hair loss.

----------


## ThinFast

Also, a few pages back, I believe Flowers asked how we count hair lost in the shower.  My method follows that habits of a person with OCD.  While shampooing and conditioning my hair, any hair that comes off my head that is on my hands is either immediately counted or stuck to the side of the shower wall.  As I do this, I also check to see if the bulb is attached and also look to see if the shaft is showing any signs of miniaturization.  I usually just count without sticking them to the shower wall anymore, one time I forgot to wipe them down and my girlfriend went to shower, saw my mess and told me I had issues... no shit.

----------


## Jcm800

> Also, a few pages back, I believe Flowers asked how we count hair lost in the shower.  My method follows that habits of a person with OCD.  While shampooing and conditioning my hair, any hair that comes off my head that is on my hands is either immediately counted or stuck to the side of the shower wall.  As I do this, I also check to see if the bulb is attached and also look to see if the shaft is showing any signs of miniaturization.  I usually just count without sticking them to the shower wall anymore, one time I forgot to wipe them down and my girlfriend went to shower, saw my mess and told me I had issues... no shit.


 Lol, Sorry, but that did make me chukkle re your girlfriend finding your hair's pasted on the shower wall.

----------


## ohlife

> Also, a few pages back, I believe Flowers asked how we count hair lost in the shower.  My method follows that habits of a person with OCD.  While shampooing and conditioning my hair, any hair that comes off my head that is on my hands is either immediately counted or stuck to the side of the shower wall.  As I do this, I also check to see if the bulb is attached and also look to see if the shaft is showing any signs of miniaturization.  I usually just count without sticking them to the shower wall anymore, one time I forgot to wipe them down and my girlfriend went to shower, saw my mess and told me I had issues... no shit.


 The fact that I do the same thing made me laugh... oh if only I could laugh about the whole thing

----------


## Deluxe

So I've had some shockloss since my 2,000 graft ht on March 2nd, 2011, however, I've noticed that some of the fine hairs are coming back and not only that, my transplanted hairs which have shed are also growing quicker than my previous ht....

I know Docs typically want you to apply Minox on the transplanted grafts for early growth (I did not since I have massive shed when using in the front), but I wonder if the TRX2 does what it says, that if this is just as effective as using Minox-- only internally?

Any thoughts?

----------


## danbob

> I believe something else is in play besides DHT when it comes to hair loss.  I'm certain mine is not a popular opinion, but due to the recents findings at the cellular level linked to hair loss, plus my own Hair DX test results saying that a DHT inhibitor such as Fin/Dut having a hugely positive effect on retaining my hair and regrowing it (when it did absolutely nothing except shrink my checkbook and libido), I don't believe DHT to be the root cause of hair loss.


 A simpler answer ThinFast is that you may just be in the small percentile of AGA candidates that AA treatment doesnt work for! Did you ever get your thyroid levels checked? I have not yet seen a photo of yourself so am unable to comment however are you 100% sure that your hair loss follows the typical AGA pattern ie is it a possibility that you have some diffuse thinning or mild TE?? I have read on a number of posts that some people can actually have a 'mix' of both MPB and diffuse thinning which can make treating hairloss with the current treatments for hair loss very tricky indeed! Just speculation.

----------


## danbob

> So I've had some shockloss since my 2,000 graft ht on March 2nd, 2011, however, I've noticed that some of the fine hairs are coming back and not only that, my transplanted hairs which have shed are also growing quicker than my previous ht....
> 
> I know Docs typically want you to apply Minox on the transplanted grafts for early growth (I did not since I have massive shed when using in the front), but I wonder if the TRX2 does what it says, that if this is just as effective as using Minox-- only internally?
> 
> Any thoughts?


 The truth is that NOBODY can give you a solid answer to this question unfortunately as the there is no way to tell if this 'treatment' is a k-channel inhibitor. If it is then most likely the same advice as minox would be given. i wouldn't worry at all about the ht. Im sure your just over analysing. What Dr did you go with and what price range did you spend if you don't mind me asking??

----------


## Flowers

Yeah I don't think going after DHT is the way to go. To block DHT effectively you have to cut down testosterone am I right?  They've already done that, it's called propecia and it turns you into a woman. I think we just have to look past whats become the most identifiable problem and find new treatments that work around it. And it does seem like there are people out there (histogen, aderans, trx2 [possibly]) who are working on some promising stuff.

----------


## Deluxe

> The truth is that NOBODY can give you a solid answer to this question unfortunately as the there is no way to tell if this 'treatment' is a k-channel inhibitor. If it is then most likely the same advice as minox would be given. i wouldn't worry at all about the ht. Im sure your just over analysing. What Dr did you go with and what price range did you spend if you don't mind me asking??


 Hey Danbob,

For my procedure I chose Dr. Konior, who is a Coalition Member.  He is one of the finest surgeons out there (from the results that I have seen).  I consulted with him and spent about 1 1/2 hours on discussion and concerns.  The cost of the procedure was $9,800 (or some odd change) for 2,000 grafts. However, he recommended stick and place method because of my minituraized hairs (he was performing frontal third and some midscalp - non-shaven) which cost a bit extra so the total was $11,000. 

I've been on TRX2 since the transplant so hopefully nothing effs with it.

----------


## Jcm800

Dont mean to put the damper's on it Deluxe, but i'd stay off the TRX2 personally if i was in your position. It's unknown, and so far from my experience (early days i know, two month's) It's actually either doing nothing much or making my hairline worse. I wouldn't risk it.
Just my opinion.

----------


## thechamp

Jcm800 your on my Facebook and u said u have not even started trx2 yet u said u just ordered it well

----------


## Jcm800

> Jcm800 your on my Facebook and u said u have not even started trx2 yet u said u just ordered it well


 I ****ing aint on your Facebook pal, stop talking out your arse.

----------


## thechamp

One of you guys are a Indian dude added me thought it was you

----------


## Jcm800

> One of you guys are a Indian dude added me thought it was you


 Get your facts right before spreading bollock's then.

----------


## thechamp

Well buy the sounds of it you have already given up on trx2 so go cry and shave ya head

----------


## Jcm800

> Well buy the sounds of it you have already given up on trx2 so go cry and shave ya head


 Lol, Wanker.

----------


## thechamp

But true go down the hair dresser buzz the whole thing off what's stopping you

----------


## Deluxe

> Dont mean to put the damper's on it Deluxe, but i'd stay off the TRX2 personally if i was in your position. It's unknown, and so far from my experience (early days i know, two month's) It's actually either doing nothing much or making my hairline worse. I wouldn't risk it.
> Just my opinion.


 That was a concern, but I talked to the DOC and he said that he doesn't believe this will impact anything since its natural.  Furthermore, I am actually seeing growth of the grafts and I'm 1 month and 10 days out...I'm assuming this is normal?  I know post-op they were saying, "don't be surprised if you dont see any growth of the grafts for 3 months or even longer".  Everyone is different, but I think that the Docs tend to be very conservative and underplay the growth...better to give a longer timeline and surprise the patient with earlier growth than to say one month and nothing growing.  It would probably freak the patient out and make them think it was a failed HT.

JCM, I think you should stop worrying too much about your results...it has only been 2 months.  You are not even 1/2 way thru the treatment.  Hell, it may take you the 8 months they claim.  Not saying that its going to work for sure, but IF it does you'll notice.  If I were you, I would try not to look at your hair so often because you will never see a difference day to day and it will seem like its taking forever.  Just relax and enjoy the ride.  

And look, if you need a bit more comfort, there is some buzz going around about Dr. Gho recently who has published an article and won a lawsuit concerning a transplantation method in which donor hair remains infinite (a 2 for 1).  If this procedure is for real, we effectively have a CURE.  Interested?  :Cool:

----------


## Jcm800

> But true go down the hair dresser buzz the whole thing off what's stopping you


 Champ go play on the white lines in the middle of the road on your way home from school.

----------


## thechamp

Aww hit a soft spot did I didums

----------


## Jcm800

> That was a concern, but I talked to the DOC and he said that he doesn't believe this will impact anything since its natural.  Furthermore, I am actually seeing growth of the grafts and I'm 1 month and 10 days out...I'm assuming this is normal?  I know post-op they were saying, "don't be surprised if you dont see any growth of the grafts for 3 months or even longer".  Everyone is different, but I think that the Docs tend to be very conservative and underplay the growth...better to give a longer timeline and surprise the patient with earlier growth than to say one month and nothing growing.  It would probably freak the patient out and make them think it was a failed HT.
> 
> JCM, I think you should stop worrying too much about your results...it has only been 2 months.  You are not even 1/2 way thru the treatment.  Hell, it may take you the 8 months they claim.  Not saying that its going to work for sure, but IF it does you'll notice.  If I were you, I would try not to look at your hair so often because you will never see a difference day to day and it will seem like its taking forever.  Just relax and enjoy the ride.  
> 
> And look, if you need a bit more comfort, there is some buzz going around about Dr. Gho recently who has published an article and won a lawsuit concerning a transplantation method in which donor hair remains infinite (a 2 for 1).  If this procedure is for real, we effectively have a CURE.  Interested?


 You're right there, i do pay way too much attention to my hair. But seeing it vanish slowly does spark an interest! And, early day's, i am in it for a few more month's yet, so shall buckle up and enjoy the ride for better or worse  :Smile: 

Not familiar with the world of HT's really either, but shall have a look around for the treatment you mentioned.

----------


## Jcm800

> Aww hit a soft spot did I didums


 Lol, bye bye champ, gave you the benefit of the doubt once too often, jack ass.

----------


## thechamp

Dont get angry code I'm getting results

----------


## Deluxe

> You're right there, i do pay way too much attention to my hair. But seeing it vanish slowly does spark an interest! And, early day's, i am in it for a few more month's yet, so shall buckle up and enjoy the ride for better or worse 
> 
> Not familiar with the world of HT's really either, but shall have a look around for the treatment you mentioned.


 JCM

HINT: Google 'Hair Science Institute' & 'HST aka HairStemCell Transplantation' ---> you should find all your answers there

----------


## AgainstThis

Jcm, at worst, it's simply not working, there's nothing in it that would ACCELERATE hairloss. However, I agree, you're very early on in. The verdict is not out yet.

Hang in there.

----------


## Jcm800

> Jcm, at worst, it's simply not working, there's nothing in it that would ACCELERATE hairloss. However, I agree, you're very early on in. The verdict is not out yet.
> 
> Hang in there.


 Cheer's, yeah time will tell, maybe it's a natural progression of my hairloss. But plenty of fuzz around so who know's what's going to occur - into the un-known  :Smile:

----------


## Flowers

Wait a second what's with this dr. Gho thing? Am I missing something why aren't more people talking about this? I went on the site isn't this a big deal?

----------


## AgainstThis

It's the promise of ACell, an infinitely regenerating donor area or in the case of Dr. Gho an extraction technique that leaves the follicle in place and allows it to regenerate.

Either way, both of these methods have yet to be proven on a massive scale and if they are, they'll be likely much more expensive for the first 10 years or so.

Definitely a step in the right direction though.

----------


## Flowers

> It's the promise of ACell, an infinitely regenerating donor area or in the case of Dr. Gho an extraction technique that leaves the follicle in place and allows it to regenerate.
> 
> Either way, both of these methods have yet to be proven on a massive scale and if they are, they'll be likely much more expensive for the first 10 years or so.
> 
> Definitely a step in the right direction though.


 Well did you see the pics?

----------


## ThinFast

> A simpler answer ThinFast is that you may just be in the small percentile of AGA candidates that AA treatment doesnt work for! Did you ever get your thyroid levels checked? I have not yet seen a photo of yourself so am unable to comment however are you 100&#37; sure that your hair loss follows the typical AGA pattern ie is it a possibility that you have some diffuse thinning or mild TE?? I have read on a number of posts that some people can actually have a 'mix' of both MPB and diffuse thinning which can make treating hairloss with the current treatments for hair loss very tricky indeed! Just speculation.


 You are correct in your speculation of my health.  I have Hashimoto's thyroiditis (basically the auto immune version which makes me hypothyroid as my body attacks thyroid).  I do have diffuse thinning, most of it began in the crown but has since shot down the sides forming the outline for the horseshoe pattern and how is working on the thinning out the frontal region.  I am on low levels of Synthroid and am within tolerable thyroid levels while on the medication.  I will say that even on Synthroid, I have on occasion developed "crop cirlces" (what I affectionately call areas of sudden hair loss) on my arms, legs and chest.  It never seemed to really have this effect on my head though.
In regards to my opinion on DHT and its affects on hair loss, like I said, I know it's not a popular theory.  My CAG score from the HairDx test suggested I was a prime candidate for significant results and regrowth on a DHT inhibitor.  I feel that even with a controlled thyroid condition, Propecia and high levels of Avodart that I took should have at least slowed my loss.  Unfortunately they didn't.

----------


## ThinFast

JCM, hang in there buddy.  I completely understand the situation but find some comfort in knowing I'm not the only one going through this.  Not that I wish this bullshit disease/situation on anyone, but it makes me feel better knowing that I'm not the only one with this sort of a problem.

I'm getting my haircut over Easter weekend in 2 weeks.  I'll take some pics then of the what things look like.  Like I said before, my last pictures comparing before and and after roughly 1-1.5 months looked too good to be true (in terms of crown coverage), so I want to see what 2.5 months looks like before I comment on the perceived efficacy of this stuff.  I will say that the hair shedding has decreased and the appearance of the hair that is shedding is drastically different than what it was before.  I do not know if the latter is a good or bad thing.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Hey guys, Im just trying to order 1 bottle right now and will order the 2 more later but on the site under single bottle it says - 30 capsules.

Im sure its a misprint but can you guys let me know for sure that you have 90 caps in each of your bottles?

----------


## AgainstThis

It's 90 capsules for 30 days, I'm sure you are misreading something.

----------


## PaulC

> Lol, bye bye champ, gave you the benefit of the doubt once too often, jack ass.


 JCM - Please continue to keep us informed on your progress.  It really helps those of us who have not yet made a decision what treatment regime to follow in the future.
Hope you get some great results! soooon!

----------


## Jcm800

> JCM - Please continue to keep us informed on your progress.  It really helps those of us who have not yet made a decision what treatment regime to follow in the future.
> Hope you get some great results! soooon!


 Sure will do. Gonna lay low a bit now and chirp in when appropriate  :Smile:

----------


## sizzlinghairs

> It's 90 capsules for 30 days, I'm sure you are misreading something.


 Against, if you check the site and try to order 1 bottle it says 1 "30 capsule" bottle. Just re-read it. Check it out and let me know what you think.

I will probably just order anyways.

----------


## ThinFast

> Against, if you check the site and try to order 1 bottle it says 1 "30 capsule" bottle. Just re-read it. Check it out and let me know what you think.
> 
> I will probably just order anyways.


 I'm sure it's just a typo. A 30 day supply is 90 capsules, which is what comes in one bottle.

----------


## Deluxe

> It's the promise of ACell, an infinitely regenerating donor area or in the case of Dr. Gho an extraction technique that leaves the follicle in place and allows it to regenerate.
> 
> Either way, both of these methods have yet to be proven on a massive scale and if they are, they'll be likely much more expensive for the first 10 years or so.
> 
> Definitely a step in the right direction though.


 Dr. Gho has released a peer reviewed journal which discusses the procedure and how it works.  He has worked mostly with burn victims and individuals who are donor depleted (and I'm sure some rich movie stars).  The problem with this whole scenario is that other doctors have claimed to perform the same procedure with no success.  Apparently, he is claming that he and his staff are the only ones who know how to successfully perform the procedure with virtually full donor regeneration.  I believe the price is about 10,000 euros for 1,500-2000 grafts since it is very time consuming.  While he has several patents out for the procedure, note that it is not illegal to perform the procedure in the U.S. since its a surgical procedure, and in that instance the patents are not effective.  Only patents that will hold up in court are for the special devices that he uses during surgery.  

Its funny, one of the oaths that all Docs take  is to share information with eachother if it could be beneficial for all patients.  I'm sure he deserves to be paid well since he did create this technique, however, he couldn't possibly offer this procedure to everyone as the demand would outweigh his capacity.  Thus making it very expensive or whatever he wants to charge.

In any case, its nice to know that this could be a potential cure.

----------


## thechamp

http://co121w.col121.mail.live.com/m...dex=0&CP=20127

----------


## Flowers

> http://co121w.col121.mail.live.com/m...dex=0&CP=20127


 The link didn't work can you post the pics on here?

----------


## thechamp

K after work 11 hours

----------


## thechamp

Flowers I'll email it to you send me ya email

----------


## Jcm800

> The link didn't work can you post the pics on here?


 Why are you pasting a link to Hotmail on here?

----------


## thechamp

I m on my mobile if u give me ya email ill send use my pic

----------


## Jcm800

> I m on my mobile if u give me ya email ill send use my pic


 I'll pass.

----------


## Jcm800

TRX2 - Two months in.

Started applying 5&#37; Minox foam once per day at night too (started last night) to supplement any benefit's.

Also, whoever say's Minox foam is a hassle,perhap's hasn't tiried it?. It goes on well, no residue, and i quite like it actually, no worries so far.

Spose the only hassle is dabbing it on the head lol, but i can live with that.

----------


## AgainstThis

How much does the foam cost and how long does each canister last you?

Also, no greasiness, no residue, all good?

----------


## Jcm800

> How much does the foam cost and how long does each canister last you?
> 
> Also, no greasiness, no residue, all good?


 I got a can off Flea Bay for £19. I know there's more economical avenues to go down but i just wanted to try a can out for a month.

You're supposed to slap half a cap full on 2x per day, and it's a month's worth.

So it'll last me two month's as i'm going to start off once per day, to avoid possible shock to my follicle's that i've read about.

And no residue greasy shit issue's so far - i wash my hair every other day anyway, and i'm actually finding it help's me style it, so i'm quite content at the mo.

----------


## Jcm800

I guess i started taking it in the hope that it'll help kick start the fuzz i have, if that happen's i'm laughing.

There's lot's of it in varying length's, and some does seem to be growing. Just hope the Minox doesnt wipe it all out. Have to take the risk tho..

----------


## Flowers

> I guess i started taking it in the hope that it'll help kick start the fuzz i have, if that happen's i'm laughing.
> 
> There's lot's of it in varying length's, and some does seem to be growing. Just hope the Minox doesnt wipe it all out. *Have to take the risk tho..*


 Not really

----------


## Jcm800

Well I feel it is a risk, but worth taking. So Flowers, how long have you been on TRX2? What's your regime?

----------


## ThinFast

My experience with 5% Rogaine Foam is that it leaves a bit of a white residue behind in your hair and will eventually dry it out so that it feels like straw.  I tried it for around 6 months.

----------


## Flowers

> Well I feel it is a risk, but worth taking. So Flowers, how long have you been on TRX2? What's your regime?


 I don't know if that was supposed to be a jab at me but no, I'm not on anything. I'm waiting til I have some extra cash to buy trx2 but that capixyl stuff looks promising so we'll see.

----------


## Jcm800

> I don't know if that was supposed to be a jab at me but no, I'm not on anything. I'm waiting til I have some extra cash to buy trx2 but that capixyl stuff looks promising so we'll see.


 Nope,not a jab as such. You are quie opinionated tho  :Wink:  just wondered if you are talking from experience that's all? No offense meant. 

TRX2 is pricey and I'm not flush myself,  it's a good idea to check out peoples experiences beforehand that's for sure. 

I'm definatley looking at that Capixly stuff too, but info is hard to gather on it. 

If it's not snakeoil and lives up to the claims on their flyer, bring it
on eh!  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> My experience with 5% Rogaine Foam is that it leaves a bit of a white residue behind in your hair and will eventually dry it out so that it feels like straw.  I tried it for around 6 months.


 I'll second that. I do see a little bit of white residue having used it a couple of times now, but im lucky enough to have a fringe still so it can't be seen. And I like the straw feeling as it makes it easier to style. 

Was your six months on it beneficial?

AgainstThis-in your case as you have dark hair brushed back,you may find the residue a slight issue. I'm fair haired and don't really notice it personally. 

I'll continue with it, apparently it works in conjunction with TRX2 to some degree.

----------


## thechamp

my hair wet now its thicker check my older pic lets talk trx2

----------


## Jcm800

It'd help if you include the link to previous pic

----------


## thechamp

I posted my old pic a wile back and got a new iPhone so your gonna have to go back threw the threads I posted wet Nd dry about a mint or more ago

----------


## thechamp

A month or so ago I postedy first pics before against this did

----------


## AgainstThis

May I suggest we kill the RESULTS ONLY thread and bring it back when at least 2 of us have 6-month before-after comparison pictures?

Also, Jcm, to continue our discussion, here's what gives so far.

The shedding has indeed stopped but this could all be coincidental since I've experienced this sort of hair cycling before, whilst not being on any kind of product.

The fuzz, tiny hairs that have appeared -and they have- COULD be important, only if they fully develop and turn into something real. As they are now, they make no sense.

*Now for the important bit.*

I was reading their website again and the whole selling point of TRX2 seems to be frontal growth. Not maintenance, not filling in your crown, frontal ****ing growth. Three months in, I can argue maintenance, but action at the temples? No way.

If this proves a dud -and I'm not purchasing more till my 6 months are up and I've seen TANGIBLE results- it's the greatest hair scam this side of the laser comb. They could have simply stated TRX2 maintains hair. That would have been enough for the market. To make an outrageous claim and have NOTHING to back it up with is ballsy, but ultimately damning.

The fact that they've dropped off the face of the earth, news and marketing wise, does not help.

It's too bad, I started out with really high hopes about TRX2 and the reduced shedding helped make me optimistic but I really don't see how in two months time my temple fuzz is going to go through turbo growth and give me a better looking hairline till summer, I really ****ing don't.

*So if you're reading this, don't purchase TRX2. If in two months time anything much is happening, I'll gladly eat my words and invite you all to a party, but I somehow doubt it.*

----------


## Jcm800

Yep I hear you AgainstThis, I won't be recommending this stuff to anyone yet. 

I don't think there will be a party sadly, in two months turbo growth? I don't see it. 

Think it's looking like a ****ing rip off, where's their previous pictures to back up their claims eh? Why are we still waiting? Who wrote the testimonials?!

It's bollocks, we're trying it because we're desperate and won't try Finasteride, they know it and we know it. It ain't looking good my comrade.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I am shedding. Hair not looking great. Trx2 is not working for me. In my 3rd month.


Do not buy.

----------


## Flowers

> I am shedding. Hair not looking great. Trx2 is not working for me. In my 3rd month.
> 
> 
> Do not buy.


 I think you guys are right. This just isn't the right product for anyone looking to grow a full head of hair in less than 4 months.


Don't be so ****ing pessimistic!

----------


## AgainstThis

It's the weight of their promise that incites the backlash. If they hadn't marketed and just silently slid into the snake-oil, multivitamin trade, it'd be cool. Nobody screams and rages against Inneov or whatever. 

It's just documented it doesn't work.

Now with TRX2, I got my hopes up. Sure the shedding is minimal, but again, I don't see how I'm gonna turn the clock back a couple of years in the next couple of months.

----------


## AgainstThis

In their defense, the most radical solution, a hair transplant, takes 7-8 months to show but their silence is not helping any either. 

So it could still work but it's not looking good.

----------


## Jcm800

If my hair wasn't looking WORSE and was maintaining along with fuzz that I didn't have to ****in question was growing, then I'd sit back and relax safe in the knowledge things are ever so slowly going to improve  :Smile: 

As it stands my hair is looking shit and getting steadily worse!

Flowers, would you be filled with excitement?

----------


## thechamp

**** my hair is wY thicker what the **** it's doing great so far

----------


## Flowers

No I may not be filled with excitement but having new fuzz would definetely get me happy. I'd wait out the 8 months to be honest

----------


## Jcm800

It's debatable how much, if any of what I see is new fuzz or would have been there if I wasn't taking this stuff frankly. 

It's not like I'm seeing masses, just little bits here and there. But I am seeing a rapidly dwindling hairline.

Pretty sure any possible gains I make in my hairline will be Minox induced. 

My crown is thinning if that fills it'll be TRX2's doing.

----------


## thechamp

**** you guys I have results I'll post more pics look at my old ones ny hair is getting thicker and thicker

----------


## Flowers

> It's debatable how much, if any of what I see is new fuzz or would have been there if I wasn't taking this stuff frankly. 
> 
> It's not like I'm seeing masses, just little bits here and there. But I am seeing a rapidly dwindling hairline.
> 
> Pretty sure any possible gains I make in my hairline will be Minox induced. 
> 
> My crown is thinning if that fills it'll be TRX2's doing.


 Well isn't that backwards? I'm pretty sure minox isn't even intended for hairline growth; only crown. Trx2 does say they work on the hairline

----------


## thechamp

Why doesn't you guys send ya bottles back get ya money back if your certain it does not work

----------


## AgainstThis

I have no other option at the moment so I'll go the full eight months but I'm pretty sure that by month 5 I'll have a clear indication if something is going to happen or not. I really wish and hope it will but you know what they say about wishing in one hand and shitting in the other...

----------


## thechamp

Why the he'll I'm o getting such good results

----------


## Jcm800

Minox was only clinically trialled on the crown/vertex as I understand , so they can't claim results for the hairline. So what's backward? The fact I want to help try and save my hairline as best I can relying on Minox?

Better than relying on TRX2 I reckon, anyway Flowers there's nothing worse than a backseat driver  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

Well I have outstanding results from just trx2

----------


## Jcm800

> Well isn't that backwards? I'm pretty sure minox isn't even intended for hairline growth; only crown. Trx2 does say they work on the hairline


 Wow TRX2 says it works on the hairline, **** me it must then!

----------


## doke

hope its not another rk19 where is ken i wonder now? :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

It's worked wonders for my complexion tho I'll say that  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

If your so adiment it does not work send it back

----------


## Flowers

> Wow TRX2 says it works on the hairline, **** me it must then!


 All I'm saying is you're not expecting the right results from the stuff you're taking but if you're upset that trx2 hasn't given you you're hair back in 3 months you're probably gonna complain about anything. So sorry I'll shut up now

----------


## Jcm800

> All I'm saying is you're not expecting the right results from the stuff you're taking but if you're upset that trx2 hasn't given you you're hair back in 3 months you're probably gonna complain about anything. So sorry I'll shut up now


 On the contrary, I'll be the first too praise it if my hairline stops vanishing, of course it's too early - I know that, initial signs aren't that great that's all. 

But I'll run along the TRX2 road for six months, who knows I've still got four months, there may well be a turn around of results. 

I'm entitled to gob off about it, and i will for better or worse, no offence Flowers, I'm not here to offend you or anyone. 

On a brighter note the sparse area centre hairline that's thinned lately has got a few baby hairs popping up - natural progression, TRX2, or a few days Minox induced?! **** knows, no idea.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

has it really worked for your skin? lol..

----------


## Jcm800

> has it really worked for your skin? lol..


 Straight up lol, my skin is bloody great since taking this!
None to minimal flare ups! Worth taking it just for that lol.

----------


## thechamp

Yeh minoxil grows hair in a week you dick head

----------


## Jcm800

> Yeh minoxil grows hair in a week you dick head


 Champ you arsehole I said it tongue in cheek. Now **** off.

----------


## thechamp

You were speaking **** in mouth I'll be posting my pics

----------


## Jcm800

There's always a token nuisance poster on a thread. You wear that badge with pride on this one champ. 

No one gives a flying **** about your pics, didn't you notice?

----------


## CVAZBAR

You guys are hilarious hahaha.

----------


## thechamp

See the thing that annoys me is I'm seeing positive results and I'll back them up with pics all u can do is wine like a little bitch

----------


## hinata

Trx2 should actually cause an increase in hair loss.

It has l-carnitine in it which increases testosterone and if you do a search online, some have reported hair loss from taking l-carnitine, even some women.

Yes there was a study that showed l-carnitine increases hair growth, but that study lacked a lot of information...

Jcm800, I think you are confusing your softer hair for weaker lumpier hair.  :Big Grin:

----------


## thechamp

So send them back trx2 is working all I can say

----------


## ThinFast

I am really curious what the deal is with the non miniaturized hair that I see falling out during my showers.  Yesterday, one came out that was probably the thickest hair I have ever seen come my head.  If all of my hair looked that way, there's no way I would look to be thinning out.  I'm pretty much at the point where I must order my next 3 month supply to keep up with my regimen.  As of now, I have mixed feelings about this stuff.  I'm getting my hair cut this weekend, so I'll definitely have a much clearer picture of what's going on.  I'll post up pics of before, 1.5 months and 2.5 months with TRX2 and see what you guys think.  The only thing I've changed is I added Nizoral 2% to my regimen starting this past weekend.  I am also considering using some sort of minoxidil and also the hair cycle shampoo and conditioner I read about in another thread on here, but am trying to find out more research on those items first.

----------


## Jcm800

> You were speaking **** in mouth I'll be posting my pics


 Now there's a thing how - can someone talk with their mouth full?

You stupid person. **** off.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

All i can say is that I saw AgainstThis' pictures...before he was really balding, and now you can barely even notice it, it even looks like a "mature" hairline that's not balding. I don't think anyone here experienced a worsening in their hair condition, right? Also, the results of all the experiments of Whitfield will be published this year...so if you see results, you know why, and if you don't see results...well...I guess you'll also know why...

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis is my benchmark. He's the only one using it with apparently worthy gains.

If my hair was responding like his I'd be quite content. 

My hair feels softer, still pulls out easy and is kind of elastic after washing.

Only been two months, so onwards I go.

----------


## Jcm800

Also, I'm expecting the TRX2 website to be updated anytime now. 

Luiza said as much a couple of weeks back, so keep checking their site - if the update drags on and on then I'll be smelling a rat again.

----------


## ThinFast

> All i can say is that I saw AgainstThis' pictures...before he was really balding, and now you can barely even notice it, it even looks like a "mature" hairline that's not balding. I don't think anyone here experienced a worsening in their hair condition, right? Also, the results of all the experiments of Whitfield will be published this year...so if you see results, you know why, and if you don't see results...well...I guess you'll also know why...


 I don't know if I would call mine worse... I definitely have lost more in certain areas after getting on trx2.  I can't say with certainty that it is due to taking trx2.  Then again, it's supposed to be a hair loss supplment, so what gives if I'm quickly thinning in places that I wasn' previous to taking it?  

Also, I have a quick question somewhat off topic... for those of you using Nizoral 2% shampoo, does it come in a red bottle and is it red in color?  I bought some from an online pharmacy based in New Zealand.  I've always seen pics of it and it's always in a blue box.  I just want to make sure that I got the right stuff.

----------


## Jcm800

The packaging may vary worldwide but as long as the active ingredient is Ketocanazole it's legit. it's red in colour and has a kind of medical smell I find.

----------


## Deluxe

About 40 days in.  My hair feels a bit stronger.  What matters most though is how it will all look in 5-8 months.  Some of you shedding may be related to the shedding that occurs when starting any new regimen.  While I have seen some shedding, I believe its due to my transplant.  It is disheartening to hear some of the earlier users not experiencing the type of growth that they expected, but this was the risk we took when jumping in.  

Keep swallowing my friends............................no homo.

----------


## Jcm800

> About 40 days in.  My hair feels a bit stronger.  What matters most though is how it will all look in 5-8 months.  Some of you shedding may be related to the shedding that occurs when starting any new regimen.  While I have seen some shedding, I believe its due to my transplant.  It is disheartening to hear some of the earlier users not experiencing the type of growth that they expected, but this was the risk we took when jumping in.  
> 
> Keep swallowing my friends............................no homo.


 Lmao 'no homo'

It's bizarre actually these last two days I've had two independent compliments on my hair, perhaps I'm being far too damning of it. 

Maybe it's the styling of it, hiding my problem areas they couldn't see?

Nonetheless, it cheered me up  :Smile:

----------


## 30plus

Hey guys

Posted detailed 3 month update on TRX2 Results but in general things get worse everyday it seems...

Getting a general theme of shedding and thinning on this stuff...  the old hairline is zipping back much quicker than ever before. Hair on top of my head is softer, lighter and generally more elasticy. Flops down quite badly.

Am going to keep ploughing on with this but pretty desperate so far.

We really need more details from TRX2. Tom? Luiza? Can you please reply to us? Praying for the magic 5 months...

Minoxidil caused me a shed when I started before some regrowth. Hoping that TRX2 will be the same (being as it is the same mechanism??).

Speaking of minoxidil - isnt Trx2 is meant to improve it??? Er... not the way my hairline is disappearing.

----------


## Jcm800

Welcome 30plus. Guess we just have to hope for something magic to occur 5-8 months in. 

I'm still having the crazy elasticity syndrome after a wash, it's freaking me out somewhat. 

I totally agree regarding Tom, Luiza et al, where the hell are they?

I only get replies to business mails, anything else gets ignored. 

Oh well onwards we march blindly.

----------


## 30plus

Hey JCM - as you say we blindly march on...


Message to Tom / Luiza:

If you prove me wrong and the 5 - 8 month thing comes off - trust me I will be the first person shouting about it.

----------


## thechamp

this is why i have been so adiment its  working on me, the first one is when i started trx2 its wet to show you i have loss secound is dry and the third will be the  most recent one

----------


## hinata

can't tell, your first one is wet and latest one is dry.

----------


## thechamp

I posted a wet one the other dAy

----------


## Flowers

Are mpb and dandruff in any way related? Cuz I've had dandruff lately (for about as long as I've noticed hair loss) and it's not alot but if my hairs dry I can run my hands through it and a bunch of flakes come out. I'm thinking maybe the shedding and dandruff are being caused by the same thing and hopefully I can slow down the shedding if I address that problem. Sorry if this is off topic but maybe since trx2 is a vitamin it can help with that

----------


## Jcm800

> Are mpb and dandruff in any way related? Cuz I've had dandruff lately (for about as long as I've noticed hair loss) and it's not alot but if my hairs dry I can run my hands through it and a bunch of flakes come out. I'm thinking maybe the shedding and dandruff are being caused by the same thing and hopefully I can slow down the shedding if I address that problem. Sorry if this is off topic but maybe since trx2 is a vitamin it can help with that


 Have you tried Nizoral/Ketokanazole shampoo?

That's the best shampoo most would agree for helping combat MPB and flaky scalps. 

I love using it personally.

----------


## Flowers

> Have you tried Nizoral/Ketokanazole shampoo?
> 
> That's the best shampoo most would agree for helping combat MPB and flaky scalps. 
> 
> I love using it personally.


 Yeah I think I'll try that. Is the 1% good?

----------


## Jcm800

> Yeah I think I'll try that. Is the 1% good?


 Haven't seen that before, I've always used 2%

----------


## Flowers

> Haven't seen that before, I've always used 2&#37;


 Ok I'm pretty sure 2% requires a prescription in the US but I'll check it out thanks

----------


## Jcm800

> Ok I'm pretty sure 2% requires a prescription in the US


 Ah i see - i'm in the UK, can get it without a prescription from any chemist/pharmacy here.

----------


## ThinFast

> Ok I'm pretty sure 2&#37; requires a prescription in the US but I'll check it out thanks


 Flowers, I'm in Virginia and bought Nizoral 2% from an online pharmacy based in New Zealand.  The website was pharmcom.com (sorry, don't know if this is not allowed to post a website in here).  It was legit and my Nizoral did arrive within a business week.

----------


## Flowers

> Flowers, I'm in Virginia and bought Nizoral 2&#37; from an online pharmacy based in New Zealand.  The website was pharmcom.com (sorry, don't know if this is not allowed to post a website in here).  It was legit and my Nizoral did arrive within a business week.


 Oh awesome thanks and how did it work out for you?

----------


## KeepTheHair

*This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread. This is the trx2 thread.*

----------


## fontanajul

I've been on fin for about 3 1/2 months and trx2 for about two months now. My hair has gotten worse. I shed more now than before, but then again this could be the dreaded propecia shed that I hear so much about. However, for some reason, I don't think this is the case. I'm trying to be as objective about this whole experience as possible, but in all honesty I think I'm f#$ked and will just end up shaving my head (Which sucks because I have a huge head) and wearing a hat for a while. Anyway, I think I'll be biting the bullet and buying a second order just so I can say that I rode it out for six months. Wishing you guys luck. I'll post again in a couple months if there's any update.

----------


## doke

hi guys i think it would be better to use trx2 without using anything else at first,as i want to try it and have stopped taking dutas due to the sides,the same with finasteride,i do know that dutas stays in the body longer than finas so will get trx2 soon,as to the pics any more results? and jcm are you using trx if so i was told it is sent from germany as i am in uk. :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jcm800

> hi guys i think it would be better to use trx2 without using anything else at first,as i want to try it and have stopped taking dutas due to the sides,the same with finasteride,i do know that dutas stays in the body longer than finas so will get trx2 soon,as to the pics any more results? and jcm are you using trx if so i was told it is sent from germany as i am in uk.


 Oh yeah I'm using it lol for my sins, anyway I'm in the UK and actually in the same city as BioLabs and I still had to wait for it to be delivered from Germany, no personnel collections I was told.

Hey I might even see Dr Whitfield driving around in a spanking new BMW with a 'TRX2 funded' personalized number plate.

----------


## doke

hahaha he might have a car starting with f and ending e, are you going to try minox as well,as a guy at hairsite has regrown his hair with topical kirkland cheap minox,when he started using it  he had no results and became depressed, and gave up so he decided that his loss was getting real bad and started trying it 4 times a day and people started remarking that his hair was nice and thick,he took no notice thinking it was them being nice but when coming out of the shower one day noticed in the mirror that indeed it was very thick,he does say like 2% minox was too weak and thats why upjohn introduced 5% saying that a stronger dose worked better. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

I've been using 5&#37; Minox for just over a week in conjunction with TRX2 and have a gut feeling it's going to help things along.

As for residue and stuff its really not fussing me.
I'm just putting a cap full along my hairline once a day at the mo. 

Spose when I get desperate I'll do the same as the guy you mentioned, it's all I've got to help because I'm not losing my **** and sanity to Propecia.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Is everyone experiencing an increase in body hair growth like chest and arms? Maybe eyebrows? 

And is long term supplementaion with potassium and niacin safe?

----------


## Jcm800

> Is everyone experiencing an increase in body hair growth like chest and arms? Maybe eyebrows? 
> 
> And is long term supplementaion with potassium and niacin safe?


 Yep I'm getting long rogue eyebrows but they could be appearing anyway. 

Pubes are bushing up as well.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

My main concern is chest/back hair, are you seeing an increase in that?

----------


## Jcm800

Nah not really in my case.

----------


## Flowers

> Nah not really in my case.


 So how's it going
I know JCM is having mixed feelings but how are those little hairs looking? And DutchDude?

----------


## Jcm800

> So how's it going
> I know JCM is having mixed feelings but how are those little hairs looking? And DutchDude?


 I am having mixed feelings as I can't say for definate that it's helping.

Slight changes seem to be occurring but I can't be sure, have to let more time pass I'm afraid. 

It's helping my complexion tho, am sure of that!

----------


## Jcm800

I have to look at the facts in my case too-my hairloss, although 'fortunately' for myself it has been a very slow process-it's been going on for over ten years.  I just had soo much hair when younger it hasn't been noticeable until now. 

I'm not a young guy either, perhaps the oldest on this thread? (41), so IF TRX2 works it'll take at least six months minimum I'd have thought?

I do think (hope) even tho im 'old' that I consider myself in the running for benefits  due to the fact that my hairloss has been slow and I still have a fair bit.

----------


## Jcm800

Gryfinddor where are you?

Last time you posted you said you were making gains with your home brew supplements?

What's the low down? Perhaps you were taking the piss?! ;p

----------


## hinata

> So send them back trx2 is working all I can say


 quote from their site:

"Please note: For our physical products we can only refund you for unused packs! Packs that have been opened and used are excluded from our refund policy."

Seems like you can only return unopened bottles.

----------


## Flowers

Any updates?

----------


## Jcm800

All is quiet on the western front..

----------


## Dutch_Dude

jcm, you're like in your forties and most of us can't even get passed the twenties with a head of hair...you should be thankful!

----------


## Jcm800

> jcm, you're like in your forties and most of us can't even get passed the twenties with a head of hair...you should be thankful!


 Did I ever say I wasn't? If I got to 60 with a full head of hair and lost it I'd still be gutted. I am very thankful i got this far, but it's hard seeing it depart my scalp nonetheless, and yes, im also gutted for any guy I see suffering, regardless of his age, but for a guy in his 20's it must be gut wrenching-I respect that.

It doesn't say anywhere in the book of life that a guy should give up giving a shit about his appearance when he hits 40? And I still care about mine, I'm a vain bastard sadly.

----------


## AgainstThis

Whitfield just updated his Facebook profile picture to something that looks fairly pro-shot. Could be an indication of a TRX2 update coming. Plus, he still has a NW1 head of hair, mind you  :Smile: 

Things are good hair-wise. The fuzz is definitely turning into growth, no shedding, no undesired hair growing elsewhere but no outstanding results either. Definitely not getting worse but the waiting is wearing thin -mwaha- on my nerves. 

I'll keep on poppin' and a' hopin'...

----------


## Flowers

> Whitfield just updated his Facebook profile picture to something that looks fairly pro-shot. Could be an indication of a TRX2 update coming. Plus, he still has a NW1 head of hair, mind you 
> 
> Things are good hair-wise. The fuzz is definitely turning into growth, no shedding, no undesired hair growing elsewhere but no outstanding results either. Definitely not getting worse but the waiting is wearing thin -mwaha- on my nerves. 
> 
> I'll keep on poppin' and a' hopin'...


 So you're saying you have new hairs growing where there were none before you took TRX2? I just wanna be clear as that's a pretty big deal

----------


## AgainstThis

Yes and it can even be clearly seen by comparing my day 0 to day 83 pictures at the temples. Where before it was going in and opening up, now they've rounded off and are inching their way towards their previous, healthy position.

I'm curious as to how much more will grow and whether or not the new hair will be enough to actually count (regrowing 40 new hairs may be great but it doesn't qualify as fixing the problem, you know?)

Still, my optimism is back and in full swing  :Smile:

----------


## Flowers

> Yes and it can even be clearly seen by comparing my day 0 to day 83 pictures at the temples. Where before it was going in and opening up, now they've rounded off and are inching their way towards their previous, healthy position.
> 
> I'm curious as to how much more will grow and whether or not the new hair will be enough to actually count (regrowing 40 new hairs may be great but it doesn't qualify as fixing the problem, you know?)
> 
> Still, my optimism is back and in full swing


 Yeah true I'd be pretty ecstatic!

----------


## sizzlinghairs

so has everyone experienced even a mild thickening effect overall?

because Im receeding but now starting to diffuse over the entire top of my head. Waiting waiting for my trx2 to get here...

----------


## cannonball

> so has everyone experienced even a mild thickening effect overall?
> 
> because Im receeding but now starting to diffuse over the entire top of my head. Waiting waiting for my trx2 to get here...


 Take into account that there are some people like me, that dont usually post or frequent this forum and have tried TRX2 from day one. I started mid January, taking 3 pills a day during one month. Lowered the dose because of headaches to 2 pills a month during the next 2 or 3 weeks... the headaches disappeared, but came back. So i switched to one pill a day during some weeks and then i stopped completely taking it. Apart of the Headaches and occasional dizziness i did not see any other effect (more hair at the temples, thickening, more pubic hair, less hair, whatever effect on hair). 

The headaches disappeared since i stopped taking it. I bought this product because of this thread...

----------


## Jcm800

Just had a reply from them regarding taking extra supplements alongside TRX2 and they say they don't advise it but should be ok,but better to check with your Dr. 

Also, I was told that taking 3 caps in one sitting is ok, but the preferred method is splitting the caps up throughout the day as theyre time released.

----------


## AgainstThis

Strange that you got headaches...sure they were TRX2 related? Are you on any other kind of medication?

Anyhow, definitely thicker, definitely more but I want to see the miracle that was promised me  :Smile:

----------


## cannonball

> Strange that you got headaches...sure they were TRX2 related? Are you on any other kind of medication?
> 
> Anyhow, definitely thicker, definitely more but I want to see the miracle that was promised me


 Never had headaches, no other medication, no more headaches since i stopped.

----------


## measured optimism

hi guys,

been one of those lurking for a while.

I've taken TRX2 since it was available and I wanted to stop by and share / corroborate some positive hair growth with you.  if it helps or reassures, great.  

I'm a NW2/3 with prominent receding in my temple.  as others did, for the first two months with or so I experienced the fuzz growth in temple area.  and in the last week or so I've been seeing some fairly robust growth of darker, longer hair (terminal-like, but perhaps still thinner).  

anyway.  what compelled me to actually sign up today was this this morning there were a few of these hairs (approx 2 inches long) sprouting in the middle of my receding spot; where hair hasn't been growing for, say, 6 years.  fist pump!  

anyway.  I've been teased and led astray before by the hope of several new treatments.  I honestly feel that I have reason to hope that this time may be different.  

unfortunately I don't have any before/after pics.  (sorry)

along with TRX2 I'm taking the following:
- saw palmetto (DHT)
- MACA (to ensure a healthy libido)
- OMEGA-3
- keto shampoo
- multivitamin
- minoxidil (evenings)

that's reminds me.  it may not be related, but I switched to TRX2 with dinner as apposed to breakfast.  I assumed that having it in my bloodstream around the time that use minoxidil before bed would help.  so just a suggestion for anyone who's like me and doesn't like showing up to work looking like a grease-ball.  

best of luck to everyone!

----------


## AgainstThis

Also, trx2.com just updated with their Ongoing Customer Study thing.

It's a fairly complicated process but it gives you a 30% discount on future TRX2 purchases if you decide to participate. If nothing else, it shows a lot of confidence on their part.

No one ****ing knows  :Big Grin:

----------


## gutted

> Also, trx2.com just updated with their Ongoing Customer Study thing.
> 
> It's a fairly complicated process but it gives you a 30% discount on future TRX2 purchases if you decide to participate. If nothing else, it shows a lot of confidence on their part.
> 
> No one ****ing knows


 where can this be seen?

----------


## Jcm800

Click on the products/hair growth club tab and look down the left, below have a question?-**** that, bit intense even tho I could use the 30&#37; discount. 

Shows they have some faith tho it would seem?

----------


## Jcm800

> hi guys,
> 
> been one of those lurking for a while.
> 
> I've taken TRX2 since it was available and I wanted to stop by and share / corroborate some positive hair growth with you.  if it helps or reassures, great.  
> 
> I'm a NW2/3 with prominent receding in my temple.  as others did, for the first two months with or so I experienced the fuzz growth in temple area.  and in the last week or so I've been seeing some fairly robust growth of darker, longer hair (terminal-like, but perhaps still thinner).  
> 
> anyway.  what compelled me to actually sign up today was this this morning there were a few of these hairs (approx 2 inches long) sprouting in the middle of my receding spot; where hair hasn't been growing for, say, 6 years.  fist pump!  
> ...


 Hi, Good to hear from another user experiencing possible progress, other than AgainstThis-the more the better!

Seems you're following a similar regime to myself: Trx2/Nizoral/Minox once daily evenings/Multivitamins..

How long have you been on the Minox? Just curious as to whether that's what is inducing your recent gains?

Anyway, good luck!

----------


## Deluxe

So whats going on here? Everyone was pessimistic with TRX2, and all of the sudden feelings of positivity?  

From the people who have experienced anything at all (againsthis), do you have a clear idea of what is actually happening on top of your head?  You felt that you wouldn't get the results they promised by month 5, but remember on the website it did state that many wont notice initial results until after the 5 month mark or even 8-12 months.

I'm a few days short of a full 2 months and I cant say I have noticed anything significant.  I suppose I wouldn't really expect to until I'm between 5-8 months in either.  

Regardless, its nice to see that a few of you are a couple months ahead of some of us (in terms of treatment), and it gives us an idea of what to possibly expect in the coming months.

----------


## Jcm800

Hang on lol, I'm not singing it's praises yet, not at all-if anything I've got more faith in Minox doing me some good, but it's encouraging for sure to see others reporting some changes, ain't no doubt about that. 

Hell i might be a lost cause anyway, I'm the old git around here  :Wink:

----------


## AgainstThis

Thankfully, I have no losses on the top, so I'm not really monitoring it, just the front/temples.

And yes, it's like the new optimistic guy says, there is new growth that is getting stronger and is a couple of marks thinner than "real" hair, that's why I'm not shouting from the rooftops.

On to month 5 it is.

----------


## measured optimism

> Hi, Good to hear from another user experiencing possible progress, other than AgainstThis-the more the better!
> 
> Seems you're following a similar regime to myself: Trx2/Nizoral/Minox once daily evenings/Multivitamins..
> 
> How long have you been on the Minox? Just curious as to whether that's what is inducing your recent gains?
> 
> Anyway, good luck!


 
hey.  I've been on Minox for almost 10 years.  I probably should've mentioned that.  

and I know that this is for another thread, but I'm now curious about Capixyl and what potential it holds!

----------


## Samiam

you've been on minox for 10 years, did it ever lose effectiveness?

----------


## DaveintheUK

> hey.  I've been on Minox for almost 10 years.  I probably should've mentioned that.  
> 
> and I know that this is for another thread, but I'm now curious about Capixyl and what potential it holds!


 Hi there, have you experienced any sides from the minox? Thinking of trying it myself.

----------


## measured optimism

> you've been on minox for 10 years, did it ever lose effectiveness?


 it did.  I mean, I still continued using because it lessened the shed.  but for a few years I was able to hold the hairline steady.

anyway.  it could very well be that trx2 has a similar drop off in efficacy.  but for now I'm pleased.

----------


## Samiam

I'm just wondering because I am young and thinking about taking it, and my dermatologist informed me that it wouldn't lose effectiveness. :\

----------


## measured optimism

> I'm just wondering because I am young and thinking about taking it, and my dermatologist informed me that it wouldn't lose effectiveness. :\


 go for it.  the generic is really cost effective.  if you haven't already, check ebay!

----------


## AgainstThis

Also, the OCES (Survey thingie) is wonderfully ambivalent.

They COULD be super-optimistic and on the other hand, it could be a ballsy gambit. I doubt even a few lads among us would have the perseverance to go through all those lengths (Mailing in hair samples? Yessir Mr. Whitfield) for a 30% discount that they'd ultimately see after 6 months had passed, IF at all.

And whilst I'm experiencing the positive effects of TRX2 first-hand, I'm still curious as to why they are not publishing before-after shots or a conclusive study of their own. 

This is by FAR the most ****ed up marketing to ever come with a hair-growth product. But hey, as long as the magic pearls are working...

----------


## thechamp

The results so far have exceeded my expectations so now it seems trx2 is the real deal what will hair transplanters and propecia do

----------


## KeepTheHair

> you've been on minox for 10 years, did it ever lose effectiveness?


 


> it did.  I mean, I still continued using because it lessened the shed.  but for a few years I was able to hold the hairline steady.
> 
> anyway.  it could very well be that trx2 has a similar drop off in efficacy.  but for now I'm pleased.


 


> I'm just wondering because I am young and thinking about taking it, and my dermatologist informed me that it wouldn't lose effectiveness. :\


 Minoxidil never loses it's "effectiveness". It does what it does, forever. What it does not ever do, is stop hair loss. It might give you more hair, but you still keep losing it if you don't take finasteride.

 :Wink:

----------


## AgainstThis

KeepTheHair, whilst I have no personal experience with Minox, you are the first person I hear say this.

Most users report that Minox has a drop-off in efficacy after 10 years or so. Obviously, this could relate to the fact that without finasteride (and sometimes WITH) you'll keep on losing hair at a rate much faster than what the minox grows, so it all becomes pointless.

Now let's see how TRX2 fares.

----------


## tss1967

> The results so far have exceeded my expectations so now it seems trx2 is the real deal what will hair transplanters and propecia do


 I have been on TRX2 since Friday 22nd April. I have been taking the 3 tablets together in a morning with food. Yesterday I started feeling jittery in the afternoon and put this down to the TRX2, or one of its ingredients. Today I spaced the intake out throught the day and felt a bit better. 

I have seen some results - I know it is only day 5, and when I saw other posts saying there were results in a short period I thought that is bollocks, like everyone else. Today on looking in the mirror with the daylight coming through the window I saw fuzz that I am sure wasn't there on day 0. Unfortunately, I didn't take any photo's on day 0 and thought I'd leave it a few days until I did take some as I didn't expect to see anything sprouting. 

Now this may have been there before, I really haven't had the courage to look at my hair too much lately as it is a bit  depressing, but I do remember seeing fuzz a few years ago when I was on my vitamin regimen, which I thought was new growth, but ended up disappearing.

Proof that this is indeed new growth will be shown if this grows any thicker and changes colour. 

On a note referring to the jittery feeling I had, I wondered what other side effects have been reported by users on this forum. I know that this is different to finasteride, but do you think there are an sexual side effects  with TRX2? The individual ingredients themselves don't seem to have any attached to them, but I wondered if as a compound mixed together they had.

In my profile there is an album showing some photo's taken today (day 5) of the newly noticed 'peach fuzz'.

----------


## gutted

trx2 stated patents should be published 18 months after they were filled. which was january 2010, in another couple of months we should be able to see these patents.

im on month 4, and so far i have noticed that a few hairs on my right temple have sprouted, but my left temple nothing has changed. but overall my hair feels thicker and more dense, with volume. 
shedding is still at normal, reduced levels.
im thinking because the frontal region is at a more advanced stage of loss, it will take some time to realise the benefits in those areas. but no doubt about it, overall my hair (crown area) feals thicker and denser.

----------


## AgainstThis

I can confirm no sexual side effects. I' very active in that department and things have been carrying on as pre-TRX2  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

> I can confirm no sexual side effects. I' very active in that department and things have been carrying on as pre-TRX2


 I'm active too  :Wink:  and if anything I'm going at it like an Olympian lately  :Smile:

----------


## ThinFast

I have yet to suffer any sides, but also haven't seen any improvement other than what seems to be reduced shedding.  I'm puzzled though.  The front region definitely seems more sparse than when I started, I have thinned out along both sides, defining both sides of the horseshoe pattern and my temples seem to have receded further, yet my shedding is down.  I don't quite understand it, but 2.5 months in, we'll see what happens months 3-6.  I've decided to add Kirkland's 5% minox to my regimen along with TRX2 and Nizoral 2% 2-3 times/week.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Thinfast what NW are you and how diffuse is your loss??

Jcm have you seen ANY thickening whatsoever? Maybe a little @ crown?

----------


## Jcm800

> Thinfast what NW are you and how diffuse is your loss??
> 
> Jcm have you seen ANY thickening whatsoever? Maybe a little @ crown?


 My existing hair is growing full speed,that's for sure. I had it cut a couple of weeks ago and it's noticably grown longer already.

Hardly shed in shower, but do throughout the day if I run fingers through hair. 

Fine hairs getting longer in furthest temple corners still, think things are happening ever so slowly but im still not 100% sure it wouldn't have been this was anyway

As for crown, sorry as above, not sure.

----------


## SilverSurfer

Really?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!! You have had those changes already??Perfect, post
some pics showing your progress and then we'll see, otherwise it's like selling charlatan bazan to the crowd. bazan, for all of you who don't now, a 7 fingered charlatan able to fool people

----------


## Jcm800

> Really?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!! You have had those changes already??Perfect, post
> some pics showing your progress and then we'll see, otherwise it's like selling charlatan bazan to the crowd. bazan, for all of you who don't now, a 7 fingered charlatan able to fool people


 I'll post pics when and IF im 100% sure I'm actually sure I'm seeing results, read the post.

----------


## ThinFast

> Thinfast what NW are you and how diffuse is your loss??
> 
> Jcm have you seen ANY thickening whatsoever? Maybe a little @ crown?


 I still consider myself a NW3 vertex, but that seems to be evolving quickly into a NW4 pattern.  My hairloss is most diffuse around the perimeter that is forming the horse shoe.  Mostly thinning out in the frontal region and hairline, down both sides and meeting up again the crown.  I do have diffuse loss occuring in the space in the middle of the perimeter, it's just slower or happening more recently.

----------


## southeast_eu

i guys i ve just order TRX 2 and  hope next week to have it and start to take the pills ..
does someone know if could work better with Propecia( 1mg) and Minoxidil?

----------


## KeepTheHair

> i guys i ve just order TRX 2 and  hope next week to have it and start to take the pills ..
> does someone know if could work better with Propecia( 1mg) and Minoxidil?


 It most likely does not even work at all.

----------


## AgainstThis

It plays well with minox but they don't recommend Propecia.

And seriously, would you be willing to risk your sexual health for keeping a few hairs for a few years, IF at all?

PS If Propecia restored and kept a FULL head of hair, it'd be worth considering the side effects. The way it is, it's a no brainer to NOT take it.

----------


## Jcm800

Agreed. Losing my hair is bad enough, but losing my sexual function and mental health possibly for the sake of a few hairs just doesn't compute to me. 

If it turned me into Teenwolf I'd still think twice. 

Just my opinion.

----------


## humboldt

Absolutely no effect so far..the same f***ing high rate of hair loss since months, no change! The thinning gets worse..don´t waste your hard earned money in that way..TRX2 is no option in comparison to Minox and/or Finasterid.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Absolutely no effect so far..the same f***ing high rate of hair loss since months, no change! The thinning gets worse..don´t waste your hard earned money in that way..TRX2 is no option in comparison to Minox and/or Finasterid.


 Agreed....

----------


## AgainstThis

Humboldt, what's your age, NW and alopecia type? Are you a diffuse thinner?

----------


## humboldt

33 years old, AGA, Ludwig (no NW), diffuse thinning. why?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

humbolt, how many months is "months"? You are aware that for some they say it takes 5.. But who knows..

And what does "ludwig" mean when referring to NW level?

----------


## Jcm800

Exactly, 'he's' hardly given it a fair length of time to expect results, the same as I haven't. 

The jury is still out on it. 

And far as I can tell 'he's' a woman, 'he's' quoting a womans hairloss scale (Ludwig)

Humble apols if I'm wrong  :Wink:

----------


## Flowers

> Exactly, 'he's' hardly given it a fair length of time to expect results, the same as I haven't. 
> 
> The jury is still out on it. 
> 
> And far as I can tell 'he's' a woman, 'he's' quoting a womans hairloss scale (Ludwig)
> 
> Humble apols if I'm wrong


 Well he could be a man with Ludwig have you ever seen Dwight from the American (and better...) version of the office? He has/had a line of thin hair from the center of his hairline to the crown

----------


## Jcm800

> Well he could be a man with Ludwig have you ever seen Dwight from the American (and better...) version of the office? He has/had a line of thin hair from the center of his hairline to the crown


 American version of the office better?! Hmm ok  :Wink: 

And yes fair enough he could be, I'm sure he'll be back to put me straight.

----------


## Flowers

Yup. I'm not sure if these "mixed" results from people are really mixed or if the people doubting it haven't let it go long enough. 

And oh yes, the American version is waay better (and tonight is Steve carell's last episode  :Frown: 

Sorry for being off topic.

----------


## thechamp

Your talking shit my hair loss has absolutey stoped I have posted pics definitely thickening  and hair regrowth

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Your talking shit my hair loss has absolutey stoped I have posted pics definitely thickening  and hair regrowth


 Someone ban this idiot

----------


## thechamp

Your the idot been longer on trx2 than you

----------


## doke

the champ how many months have you got left of trx2 and are you going to buy more?

----------


## thechamp

I bought line 6 months supply at least 3 left

----------


## doke

thanks champ are you only using trx and would you advise anyone to buy it as im not sure?

----------


## thechamp

Well so far so good yes just trx2 I'm seeing good results what pisses me all us guys are in the same boat as soon as you say your getting results no one expects it to work I think mt Whitfield is going to be a rich man

----------


## doke

thanks the bad language at you champ like on some other sites shows low intelligence,and i think there should be some mods to stop this as its not on,anyway champ have you got any before and after pics,and any side affects apart from hair regrowth hahaha :EEK!:

----------


## thechamp

I do man I have posted wet pics and stuff I'll post them tommrow I'm going out now

----------


## doke

thanks champ are you in the us or uk as im in uk. :Cool:

----------


## thechamp

Down under add me to Facebook man private msg me

----------


## doke

Hi champ i have placed an order and will let you know when i receive,are you taking anything else with trx or on its own and are you taking it 3 caps at a time or spaced out through the day? :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

> Hi champ i have placed an order and will let you know when i receive,are you taking anything else with trx or on its own and are you taking it 3 caps at a time or spaced out through the day?


 Message him on Facebook as he requested please.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

anyone in from the US that ordered this stuff? I ordered on the 14th and still havent recieved my stuff........

----------


## Jcm800

> anyone in from the US that ordered this stuff? I ordered on the 14th and still havent recieved my stuff........


 Have you checked the tracking on your order?

They've just emailed me to say my next Qtr has been despatched and all tracking details are available to me. 

My last order only took a few days to arrive, i am in the UK mind you.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

yes I have. On the 15th it said it arrived in destination country but has been blank ever since.

----------


## Jcm800

> yes I have. On the 15th it said it arrived in destination country but has been blank ever since.


 I'd mail them personally and mark it 'order enquiry'

Anything I've mailed and marked as an 'order enquiry' usually gets a quick response.

Regular questions get put on the back-burner in my experience.

----------


## ThinFast

> anyone in from the US that ordered this stuff? I ordered on the 14th and still havent recieved my stuff........


 Sizzling, I'm in VA and mine got hung up at that stage also for about a week.  I don't know it's a customs thing or what the particular deal was.  I just order my 2nd 6 month supply a few days ago and it was shipped out yesterday.  Hopefully months 4-6 show me something.  I pledged to going at least 6 months patiently, pending positive results I will go further.

----------


## Jcm800

Yep me too-going to six months, be stupid to quit and condem it at two-three months.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

> Sizzling, I'm in VA and mine got hung up at that stage also for about a week.  I don't know it's a customs thing or what the particular deal was.  I just order my 2nd 6 month supply a few days ago and it was shipped out yesterday.  Hopefully months 4-6 show me something.  I pledged to going at least 6 months patiently, pending positive results I will go further.


 so how long in total did it take you to recieve. Its already been 2 weeks I recieved notice it was on way to destination country... Really aggravating as hairloss waits for no one.

----------


## AgainstThis

Ok quick heads up. Photo update on May 10th, but in the last week I have finally seen new REAL hair, with cosmetic value. What was fuzz in the last update is now growing into healthy long hair that nicely thickens up and rounds off the temples.

Looking good  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> Ok quick heads up. Photo update on May 10th, but in the last week I have finally seen new REAL hair, with cosmetic value. What was fuzz in the last update is now growing into healthy long hair that nicely thickens up and rounds off the temples.
> 
> Looking good


 Sounds good, be interesting to see the new update pics then  :Smile:

----------


## AgainstThis

Brothers, this is day 102.

http://img560.imageshack.us/g/dsc02141o.jpg/

Hair is wet as can be and slicked back. Compare this to day 0 and feel hope  :Big Grin: 

PS Also notice how the right temple is rapidly filling up with the kind of fuzz women always seem to have around their hairlines. I have not had this sort of thing since I was 24. ****ing yay.

----------


## ALLISWELL

Dude i can't see anything amazing in your recent pics comparing it to day 0' also what i can say is you have lost some hair in temple region and also your thinning is continuing.

----------


## thrive2010

Has anyone experienced red/bloodshot eyes from TRX2?

I ask this because I started a lot of new protocols in January, including TRX2, and my eyes have been a sore, red, mess ever since.  Not a fun thing when you're in graduate school and staring at a laptop 10 hours a day.

The doctor said it was just "dry eyes" but artificial tears aren't really helping.

Anyone get red/bloodshot eyes from TRX2?  Or is it something else in my regime?

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Has anyone experienced red/bloodshot eyes from TRX2?
> 
> I ask this because I started a lot of new protocols in January, including TRX2, and my eyes have been a sore, red, mess ever since.  Not a fun thing when you're in graduate school and staring at a laptop 10 hours a day.
> 
> The doctor said it was just "dry eyes" but artificial tears aren't really helping.
> 
> *Anyone get red/bloodshot eyes from TRX2?  Or is it something else in my regime?*


 " staring at a laptop 10 hours a day"

----------


## thrive2010

The laptop thing is nothing new, I've been doing that for years without anything like I'm experiencing lately.

After two weeks of no TRX2 my eyes still sucked so I'm not sure if TRX2 is the answer.  Anyone else notice anything?

I beginning to think it may be the green tea extract I've been taking.  Or maybe I just need to get an allergy panel.

----------


## Jcm800

> The laptop thing is nothing new, I've been doing that for years without anything like I'm experiencing lately.
> 
> After two weeks of no TRX2 my eyes still sucked so I'm not sure if TRX2 is the answer.  Anyone else notice anything?
> 
> I beginning to think it may be the green tea extract I've been taking.  Or maybe I just need to get an allergy panel.


 Maybe you just need some sleep?

----------


## Flowers

AgainstThis: I don't remember what you looked like on day 0 but I do know that it looks pretty good now and that's with wet hair, which is definetely saying something. From those pics you wouldn't really know you're thinning or whatever. Do you use nizoral or anything else like that?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Against, it is very hard to tell a difference in those photos. I think you need to get more close up with the hair line. In day one your hair was dry, in day 102 you hair was wet. I really cant see any improvement at all.

But you know your hair the best, and photos can be hard to judge, so if your'e happy then that is a good thing.


Also, thrive, do you think you wouldve have these results with just toco + rogaine?

----------


## thrive2010

Not with the rogaine, I've been using the foam off and on for about a year and I continued losing.  I believe it's just helping me maintain a little, and I'm too paranoid to quit it.

The Toco 8 is very unproven and it could be a complete scam, but I'm sticking to my regime if my hair keeps getting better.  Starting using the Toco on December 1 so it's been about five months which is the claimed regrowth time for Toco.  I still kind of think Toco 8 is a scam though.  I do believe in Whitfield.

I guess no one else is getting bloodshot/ red eyes from TRX2 so I should probably use three a day without worry as it's something else that's causing my messed-up eyes.

----------


## Jcm800

No bloodshot eyes at all for me, in fact I wish I knew someone that could analyze a TRX2 capsule because the other day I tasted one that I opened and it tasted like fizzy sherbet dip to me, anyone else think that?!

----------


## AgainstThis

I had posted dry hair a couple of months back and no one believed I was thinning -which I am. Anyhow, it definitely is thicker and getting better and I'd be the first to cry "scam" about this.

----------


## Jcm800

> I had posted dry hair a couple of months back and no one believed I was thinning -which I am. Anyhow, it definitely is thicker and getting better and I'd be the first to cry "scam" about this.


 Looking pretty good to me, and thats with wet hair, can't say fairer than that, thanks for the update and hope things continue to improve.

----------


## KeepTheHair

When are they releasing some... any damn study?

----------


## Jcm800

> When are they releasing some... any damn study?


 There most likely hasn't been a study. Or we are the study, on going. 

Why else are they asking for users to send pics etc back and progress reports on their site recently?

Doesnt add up. It's like it's an afterthought.

----------


## doke

hi guys how are you taking trx three all at once or three times in the day,:ee as i think the latter would be better. :EEK!:

----------


## ThinFast

> hi guys how are you taking trx three all at once or three times in the day,:ee as i think the latter would be better.


 I have been taking them spread out throughout the day, but I have also seen no positive results.  So take that for what it is.

----------


## ThinFast

> Brothers, this is day 102.
> 
> http://img560.imageshack.us/g/dsc02141o.jpg/
> 
> Hair is wet as can be and slicked back. Compare this to day 0 and feel hope 
> 
> PS Also notice how the right temple is rapidly filling up with the kind of fuzz women always seem to have around their hairlines. I have not had this sort of thing since I was 24. ****ing yay.


 Against, I looked at your photos from Day 0 compared to your most recent.  The angle of the photo of your right temple is slightly different, but it definitely appears that the line/gap that was present in Day 0 has closed off and filled in.  Looks like progress to me.  The only thing is, did you shampoo and condition your hair in the most recent photos?

----------


## Jcm800

I've been taking them all at once around nine pm for two months. 

Have just started them singly throughout the day this week, as advised by Biolabs in a reply to a mail I sent to them asking for advise on taking it recently.

----------


## doke

i do know that some meds taken with food are sometimes stronger thats what i was told with avodart.

----------


## AgainstThis

All pictures are with wet or really greasy slicked back hair, pasted to the skull so that no camouflaging of bald spots is present. If my hair is washed and conditioned you can't really detect the thinning, that's why I post "real" pictures of either wet or super greasy hair.

And yes, my two closest mates commented on the same thing. The holes going further in have closed and the temples have rounded off to a more acceptable pattern. I'm curious as to whether I'll see further gains.

----------


## AgainstThis

Also, taking TRX2 with food is good for better absorption, though ultimately it comes down to the same effect, it's not like as if you have to micromanage your dose, as long as it's 3 pills a day.

Currently I take mine at 4am every morning when I get back from my rounds of debauchery and it seems to be working just fine  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

If only it wasn't just AgainstThis making apparent strides with this stuff it'd be a lot more exciting, still he's prob been on it longer than most, anyway let's see what the future brings..

----------


## AgainstThis

Hang in there bro!

Keep in mind that I'm 29, my hair-loss is non-aggressive, have been on Nizoral 2% for over a year now (supposedly you get the full benefits around that time) and that when I started treatment with TRX2 most of the hair follicles were shrunken but alive. 

I get the feeling that this came at exactly the right time for me.

Curious as to what month 5 brings!

----------


## KeepTheHair

Dammit, I wish they post a study confirming it works... Then just take it for 2-3 more months and get results.

But I just don't feel optimistic... they say they have studies.. yet don't post them?

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Dammit, I wish they post a study confirming it works... Then just take it for 2-3 more months and get results.
> 
> But I just don't feel optimistic... they say they have studies.. yet don't post them?


 Which is what Hairmax did with the lasercomb

"Users report a x% growth in hair!...According to our study"


BUT... the examiners reported a loss... So they didn't post the study because they weren't technically lying. Scum.


Hard to trust people when it comes to money.

----------


## Jcm800

> Dammit, I wish they post a study confirming it works... Then just take it for 2-3 more months and get results.
> 
> But I just don't feel optimistic... they say they have studies.. yet don't post them?


 Yep it'd be helpful if they did, I agree, or chipped in on this thread-if it wasn't for AgainstThis i'd be thinking it's a load of hype, but i/we live in hope that they are true to their claims 'honest results' hope so Dr Whitfield.

Surely Against can't be the only person out of the many taking that are due some gains? Granted I may be too old! But I dunno, I'm hanging in here hoping..

----------


## Jcm800

And everytime I remember that Whitfield has been called an 'entrepreneur', I start having doubts-I see pound/euro signs in his eyes, don't begrudge any of the team money, but, I have my doubts-hope I'm wrong!

----------


## KeepTheHair

U can't be "too old" man.

Everyone has hair that almost faded etc... 

Thing is... they are doing the same thing hairmax did. "Users have reported: blah blah blah" But when the medical examination was done in the actual study there was HAIR LOSS not gain... 

So, some people obviously will THINK their hair is better. If 10 guys take Trx2 and it doesn't work...you can at least expect maybe 2 of them to wrongly think they are seeing some inprovements... placebo happens a ton.

Personally I don't know Against or anyone here but I can't tell the difference from his pictures...  I know my hair is the same.


I wish this stuff works but I mean really... why should I even have hope? This is playing out like 99&#37; of scams.

----------


## KeepTheHair

and this is just some ingredients that basically a lot of people already consume...so why should it work?


There is no reason to believe this will work and I pity anyone who orders this instead of finasteride or any other antiandrogen. At least get topical spiro or something shesh....

If trx2 is a scam you risk another 6-12 months of irreversible hairloss... not smart

----------


## Jcm800

I'm already embarking on Minox, don't have a great deal of faith in TRX2-but Fin, no I can't risk it,I have too many responsibilities to risk sides.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Taking minox as an only treatment is extremely stupid man. Your hair will get a little better then get worse then worse and worse and worse....

STOP THE HAIR LOSS FIRST.

Minox makes your hair better but it does NOT stop the damage to the follicles. 

Trx2 as of now is just another scam. If you don't want to try finasteride at least get the next best... a topical antiandrogen like spiro or something else. There are options you know.

----------


## Jcm800

> Taking minox as an only treatment is extremely stupid man. Your hair will get a little better then get worse then worse and worse and worse....
> 
> STOP THE HAIR LOSS FIRST.
> 
> Minox makes your hair better but it does NOT stop the damage to the follicles. 
> 
> Trx2 as of now is just another scam. If you don't want to try finasteride at least get the next best... a topical antiandrogen like spiro or something else. There are options you know.


 Not taking Fin is not stupid for me personally, and I won't be taking it.  

Spiro? What's the low down then? Do you use it yourself?

----------


## KeepTheHair

As for Trx2 I don't give half a **** about what "users have reported". A lot of scams do what Trx2 is doing now. Using the placebo effect to fake efficacy. 

Tell me what medical examiners and physicians report based on a scientific study with PHOTOS. Otherwise, there are no results. 

As for now I recommend anyone not order trx2 until they post such a study.


I still hope this stuff works though.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Not taking Fin is not stupid for me personally, and I won't be taking it.  
> 
> Spiro? What's the low down then? Do you use it yourself?


 I have for months yeah. I ordered Trx2 instead of spiro for my regimen this year. So far my hair is the same. Spiro is just an extra if your already taking finasteride. Maybe if you have really aggressive hairloss will spiro help finasteride. Like hairlines etc.

Spiro alone won't be enough, but it will help a ton if you ask me. At least use Ketoconazole shampoo and topical spironolactone against hair loss if you are afraid of finas. There are stronger topical anti androgens that you can try also.

I said it's stupid to do nothing, since you CAN stop hair loss, safely enough. Finasteride is just the best and most convenient way.

Your trying trx2 instead of a AA for 6 months I guess... I wish I could have taken finasteride 6 months earlier. I'd have great hair.. or even earlier.

Don't be stupid man...but i guess your not young anymore anyway

----------


## Jcm800

Well my next quarter is due any day-I'll ride this out for six months, not expecting turbo reversal frankly tho.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Any results you have will be minoxidil and not trx2

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks for the heads up, I'll look into what you've mentioned. 

No, 41 yrs old,not a spring chicken as such, but still in good shape, a vain old bastard and a fair bit of hair-so, not a lost cause physically-fck I want hair same as most guys, still would want it at 65 yrs old if I could, and lived that long.

----------


## doke

whats happened to the champ you still out there and where are you on facebook as i cannot find. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

> whats happened to the champ you still out there and where are you on facebook as i cannot find.


 Perhaps he's been banned finally?

----------


## thechamp

I'm here alright doke what's ya Facebook addy I'll add you and another thing everything it says on the front of the trx2 bottle has happened to my hair so far

----------


## Humerus

Hi hairloss suffers  :Smile: 
First of all Im from Denmark, so dont judge my spelling in English to hard. 

Im 24 years old and I have lost my hair for a long time, but did first notice it for about 3 years ago. When i look at pictures I was already a nw 2 when I was 16-17. Then suddenly fore 1,5 year ago my hairloss became extreme aggressively, and in no time I jumped to nw 3 vertex with so heavy thinning that if I hat not start on anything at that time I will probably have been a norwood 5 or 6 at this time. I did start on something, fin and minox 12,5 % - the first month I was jumping of happiness, it stopped my hairloss and gave me a lot of regrowth, but the happiness was shortly, after 5 month it began to go downhill again; and it had done that for about a year now. I was on my way op at the norwood scale again, hi speed, whit seriously thinning al over the top, so I did buzz my hair down to 6 mm (0.24 inch) and I was just about to give op when trx2 came out. I bought it, and was pretty sceptic, as all of you are.

I have been on trx2 for a little over 3 month now, for a long time I was not sure, and thought it was my mind that was playing with me, but now there are now doubt, it´s alive  :Big Grin:  there are defiantly happening things on the top.
I have follow this treed from the start, but didnt want to right anything before I was totally sure  now I am, and I think because I have this short haircut I can see things that happens underneath before people with long hair can.

Results so fare:

Vertex  before I started I could feel a gab on 5 x 5 cm (2 x 2 inches)  where there was very little hairgrowth, now it has fell the hole totally, not yet with dark terminal hairs, but they a thick enough to I can feel them.
In the temples there a fuzz, AND IT IS GROWING, the left side faster than the right, but the right is coming after it now, and you can see the fine line in the front wits it is growing down to, about 2,5 cm (1 inch) from the heist point of the exiting terminal hairline. It is also growing on the side of the temple, a place where I have never put minoxidil on, because I thought al follicles was completely dead there. 
Summery is, that the temples are filling completely in whit fuzz, in a line that looks like a Norwood scale between 0 and 0,25  yes! It sounds ridicules, I think that to, but Im not at all filling you whit shit, this is what that is happening on the top.

The front middle and the rest, where there still are terminal hairs   I have a front that looks a bit like againstthis's; when light is in the right angle, a can see loads of hairs, not fuzz, but hairs, thin not pigmented hairs, they are filling in all the small holes where there was not any hairs before, and they are growing in the same rate and length as the terminal hairs; they are just not pigmented, so I cannot see them when I look in the mirror from a longer distance - BUT I can see, that my hair is more dence then before. 

Hairloss count: before when I took my hands troth my hair many times, I could easily get around 60-100 hairs in the sink, now there are not more then 10-20, and yes I have done it more than one time.

The BIG question is now, where will it go from here, will the none pigmented hairs tone dark and thicker, will the fuzz tone in to terminal hairs, and will the terminal hairs grow thicker: I dont  now, but Im positive  :Smile: 

Sideffekts: Only some of those bumbs some of you also have mentioned. 

And to them that are already shouting SCAM, take it easy, the cowpony has not at all clamed that you will look like a monkey after only 2 month  :Smile:

----------


## AgainstThis

I hear you brother, glad this is working for someone else as well  :Smile:

----------


## doke

good luck humerous

----------


## KeepTheHair

Humerus, thank you for posting. It is just smart to think everything is a scam from the start, since that is most likely the case. I do hope it isn't here though. I hope trx2 is legit.

Thanks again for posting man, glad your hair is going better.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah thanks for taking the time to post a lengthy update Humerus, sounds good, and even better that it's not just Against improving-hopefully more will chime in as time goes by, myself included.

----------


## Flowers

Yeah congratulations man I'm really happy for you

----------


## Deluxe

Congrats humerus keep us posted buddy! I just ordered a six month supply of trx2, currently finishing my last bottle of the 3 month supply. Anyone else notice more volume in their hair? Nothing else going on...my temples have kept thinning  so hopefully this helps.

----------


## CVAZBAR

Congrats bro. I'm happy for you and I hope it continues.

----------


## Humerus

Thanks guys!!!!  Lets hope that this got the capability to take it to the next step, and make those thin not pigmented hairs to thick dark terminal ones; I am myself a little sceptic about that, but my hopes are high - only time can tell and we have to keep in mind that its a very slow process. Good lock to everybody, I really hope the best for all of you!!!

----------


## SilverSurfer

Congrats Humerus,
when do you think you can post some pictures to show your progress?

----------


## ohlife

****... why have I been shedding 10x more since starting trx2? going to a dermatologist to see if i can get my scalp fixed, then hopefully may give the trx2 a chance. Atm shedding all kinds of hair, thin and completely normal, thick ones. Only NW2 (just) as well.

----------


## Jcm800

Yes Humerus, i'd be interested to have a look myself, pics would be great please.

----------


## AgainstThis

Ohlife- you could be just going through a spring shed man! If you're a NW2 in particular, the thinning would only be visible to you and no one else. And your hairline could be just maturing. So count yourself blessed and stop worrying  :Smile:

----------


## sizzlinghairs

There is a small possibility humerus is a plant by oxford, but I doubt it.

The thing that sketches me out is they *said* there were studies but nothing has ever come of that.

Also, they never EVER reply to my emails about issues questioning their company. I asked about 60 day refund reasons, no reply, etc...

Being said, I want to maintain hope.

Btw, I just got my 1 month supply today so will update you guys if I see anything....

----------


## Jcm800

> There is a small possibility humerus is a plant by oxford, but I doubt it.
> 
> The thing that sketches me out is they *said* there were studies but nothing has ever come of that.
> 
> Also, they never EVER reply to my emails about issues questioning their company. I asked about 60 day refund reasons, no reply, etc...
> 
> Being said, I want to maintain hope.
> 
> Btw, I just got my 1 month supply today so will update you guys if I see anything....


 Funny you should say that regarding Humerus, someone else mailed me suggesting AgainstThis is actually Humerus as well-and he could be a plant posing as two people to garner further orders. Hmm, and looking at their 'writing' styles there looks to be a similarity!
Fkn hope its not the case tho and is a coincidence!

----------


## AgainstThis

Shit, I had no idea there were CIA profilers amongst us...I'm sure Humerus' broken english is a clever ruse on my part so that you don't immediately suspect the play!

I'll say it again, *DON'T BUY TRX2 UNTIL I GROW HAIR ALL THE WAY DOWN TO THE BRIDGE OF MY NOSE. OK? ARE YOU ****ING HAPPY NOW?*

Seriously, you're all missing the point. We're here to test out shit and help each other with our goddamn departing hair. We're all grown men so we each pick out a regime. I explained in detail why I was against fin/minox *FOR MYSELF* and TRX2 came out at an opportune time for me.

If it grows my hair back -and it seems to be doing just that- I'll be glad to be their only ****ing customer!

----------


## Flowers

> Funny you should say that regarding Humerus, someone else mailed me suggesting AgainstThis is actually Humerus as well-and he could be a plant posing as two people to garner further orders. Hmm, and looking at their 'writing' styles there looks to be a similarity!
> Fkn hope its not the case tho and is a coincidence!


 Well I wouldn't say there writing styles are similar but AgainstThis is definetely pushing it pretty ****in hard... I mean anytime someone has doubts he comes on and tries to convince them it's not trx2 related (he just did it to ohlife a few posts ago) but idk. And humerus if anything has a writing style more like thechamp's. But like I said we'll see and JCM aren't you gaining fuzz you didn't have before?

----------


## AgainstThis

The only reason I'm "pushing" it is because it's doing my hair good and I see no side effects. So to me, this is a good, affordable thing that will not grow me a pair of sweet titties or have me carry a mobile med-cabinet for all my little lotions and sprays every time I go camping.

Simple as this.

----------


## Flowers

> The only reason I'm "pushing" it is because it's doing my hair good and I see no side effects. So to me, this is a good, affordable thing that will not grow me a pair of sweet titties or have me carry a mobile med-cabinet for all my little lotions and sprays every time I go camping.
> 
> Simple as this.


 Alright well I'll take your word for it and we'll see what happens. You should understand we're all gonna be skeptics and I wasn't badmouthing you or anything. Just saying

----------


## SilverSurfer

> Shit, I had no idea there were CIA profilers amongst us...I'm sure Humerus' broken english is a clever ruse on my part so that you don't immediately suspect the play!
> 
> I'll say it again, *DON'T BUY TRX2 UNTIL I GROW HAIR ALL THE WAY DOWN TO THE BRIDGE OF MY NOSE. OK? ARE YOU ****ING HAPPY NOW?*
> 
> Seriously, you're all missing the point. We're here to test out shit and help each other with our goddamn departing hair. We're all grown men so we each pick out a regime. I explained in detail why I was against fin/minox *FOR MYSELF* and TRX2 came out at an opportune time for me.
> 
> If it grows my hair back -and it seems to be doing just that- I'll be glad to be their only ****ing customer!


 Againsthis,

Relax, but the other forum members have a point, it does seem you are pushing it way too much and all the humerus stunt seems suspicious. PLus he has no pictures to back his claims. If you are not him, good; no need to get all defensive and start breaking down.

----------


## AgainstThis

Breaking down in baldness fora is half the fun, c'mon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flowers

I wonder was the humerus thing a stunt or are we all just so skeptical that the only acceptable truth is nothing but negative reviews and anything positive is fake?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Man, I am the side effect KING it seems. I really thought I could get away with trx2.

     Minox,propecia,ru58841,fluridil, miconozale, etc all gave me side effects.

I took my 3 pill dose 4 hours ago with a meal and I got mild mild mild flushing, some stomach cramping, chest tightness, minor minor headache, and eye strain that is ongoing right now....

    Now I do have mild asthma as well as some GI issues Im working on but I am already taking a bunch of other supps without problems. Also have a small pre-existing eye condition but no internal supp has effected it before..

    For god's sake, BCAA carnitine and vit b3 giving me these side effects? WTF?

Maybe it is the special combination ratios that is f*ckin me up.

I will have to try to break it down throughoyut the day tommorow..

Anyone else have any experience like this? Could it be from igniting potassium channels elsewhere in the body?

----------


## Jcm800

'Humerus' or humerous as in you're takIng the piss?!- Pics would help please-cos right now your post looks suspect to me. 

Dont give a **** if anyone thinks im too suspicious in a CIA stylee-I'm paying hard earned money out on this.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Sizzlinghairs, you might want to even try 2/day(or 1) it really won't make THAT much of a difference anyway... whatever doesn't give sides.

----------


## Jcm800

> Well I wouldn't say there writing styles are similar but AgainstThis is definetely pushing it pretty ****in hard... I mean anytime someone has doubts he comes on and tries to convince them it's not trx2 related (he just did it to ohlife a few posts ago) but idk. And humerus if anything has a writing style more like thechamp's. But like I said we'll see and JCM aren't you gaining fuzz you didn't have before?


 Yes there's slight improvements, in the furthest corners of my temples-that's true, problem is I can't confirm it would be this way without TRX2, soon as it starts growing and not obviously vanishing I'll be shouting myself.

----------


## ohlife

> Man, I am the side effect KING it seems. I really thought I could get away with trx2.
> 
>      Minox,propecia,ru58841,fluridil, miconozale, etc all gave me side effects.
> 
> I took my 3 pill dose 4 hours ago with a meal and I got mild mild mild flushing, some stomach cramping, chest tightness, minor minor headache, and eye strain that is ongoing right now....
> 
>     Now I do have mild asthma as well as some GI issues Im working on but I am already taking a bunch of other supps without problems. Also have a small pre-existing eye condition but no internal supp has effected it before..
> 
>     For god's sake, BCAA carnitine and vit b3 giving me these side effects? WTF?
> ...


 So it's not just me? so far fin, minox, trx2 (possibly), and 15 thousand different shampoos have all given me side effects... sucks

----------


## doke

not the cia it could be the fbi or mi5 in uk,a new shampoo to regrow hair its called  HAIR NOW but it will be gone tomorrow hahahaha :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Humerus

It is extremely sad, that the market has make every hairloss suffer so paranoia, so if you say anything positive about a product, then you are by definition a dishonest person and a plant by the company that sells it, omg  :Frown:  I understand your skepticism, but hallo, it does not at all give you the desire to share something in here, when the first you have to here, is that it is bullshit you are saying.
Take it easy, we should support east other, not the opposite. I have not at all said that I look like a monkey at the moment, and Im skeptical myself about if this product has the capability to take it to the next step, and make real terminal hairs from all the thin fuzz and not pigmented hairs. You will get some pictures soon, not right now; I dont have the time for it. But take in mind, that I have not said that there were thick dark terminal hairs all over the place yet; most of them are still not pigmented, so it is hard to see it from distance. But still, I think that theres a good chance you will be able to see some improvements on a picture  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Great, I've had my say, apologies to yourself and Against, fingers crossed that everyone is above board and results are forthcoming to us all  :Smile:  Onwards we go..

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Ohlife, what side effects you getting???

BCAA, b3, carnitine, should NOT give side effects AT all.. 

Feels like god is playing a practical joke on me.

Anyone else feel anything at all? Maybe jittery, slight headache?

----------


## Jcm800

> Ohlife, what side effects you getting???
> 
> BCAA, b3, carnitine, should NOT give side effects AT all.. 
> 
> Feels like god is playing a practical joke on me.
> 
> Anyone else feel anything at all? Maybe jittery, slight headache?


 No sides whatsoever for me. 

If anything I'd say it's a Niacin flush you are experiencing?

----------


## Jcm800

> not the cia it could be the fbi or mi5 in uk,a new shampoo to regrow hair its called  HAIR NOW but it will be gone tomorrow hahahaha


 Erm, can you stick to private messaging champ your daft jokes?

You post similar crap on the capixyil thread as well.

----------


## Jcm800

I personally can't fault their delivery service. 

My next three months worth was despatched on 28/4 and got held up by a royal wedding and a bank holiday weekend and still arrived today!

Can't knock that for service.

----------


## southeast_eu

[QUOTE=southeast_eu;27446]i guys i ve just order TRX 2 and  hope next week to have it and start to take the pills ..

jcm800 and many of you for me are scams ,for you guys everything goes really well since the first day when you post on this forum (thats was the day when was create the topic) DELIVERY, NEW HAIR, SIDE EFFECT,ETC 
what happen with many of you who decided to give a try  onestly people i am sure they were here? 
i am really tired to see  JCM , AGAINSTTHIS, THECHAMP every day selling us  ilusions that is a miracol this Trx 2..

----------


## Jcm800

[QUOTE=southeast_eu;28027]


> i guys i ve just order TRX 2 and  hope next week to have it and start to take the pills ..
> 
> jcm800 and many of you for me are scams ,for you guys everything goes really well since the first day when you post on this forum (thats was the day when was create the topic) DELIVERY, NEW HAIR, SIDE EFFECT,ETC 
> what happen with many of you who decided to give a try  onestly people i am sure they were here? 
> i am really tired to see  JCM , AGAINSTTHIS, THECHAMP every day selling us  ilusions that is a miracol this Trx 2..


 What? I'm hardly promoting this as a Holy Grail hairloss product mate. 

If you don't like what i say about it don't ****ing read it.

----------


## AgainstThis

If we are the only ones reporting positive effects and you are sure we are scams, why the hell did you order the pills?!

Makes no sense, really.

----------


## AgainstThis

Jcm gets paid 3000 quid a month by Whitfield, I get 4000 because I agreed to pictures, you have us all figured out  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

> Jcm gets paid 3000 quid a month by Whitfield, I get 4000 because I agreed to pictures, you have us all figured out


 Haha I pulled a sly one actually and wangled 3,500 out of him for praising their post effeciancy earlier  :Wink:

----------


## southeast_eu

> Jcm gets paid 3000 quid a month by Whitfield, I get 4000 because I agreed to pictures, you have us all figured out


 good for you..wow..so quick again guys..
i paid for trx 2 before 28 and even now still received ..
i will try coz  i am no the guy to cry for 160 pounds (i saw its a german products and suposse to give a try)
us i wrote before im really tired to see your post every day since the topic was create ..

----------


## Jcm800

> good for you..wow..so quick again guys..
> i paid for trx 2 before 28 and even now still received ..
> i will try coz  i am no the guy to cry for 160 pounds (i saw its a german products and suposse to give a try)
> us i wrote before im really tired to see your post every day since the topic was create ..


 Too bad, mine came today  :Smile:  and Andy even invited me to take part in their trial for an extra £250 but I declined. 

Either put me on the coveted 'ignore' list or look forward to more daily bullshit from me  :Smile:

----------


## southeast_eu

> too bad, mine came today  and andy even invited me to take part in their trial for an extra £250 but i declined. 
> 
> Either put me on the coveted 'ignore' list or look forward to more daily bullshit from me


 you dont undestand the point: No the hair is your problem...

----------


## Jcm800

> you dont undestand the point: No the hair is your problem...


 And neither do you - being a jackass is your problem  :Smile:

----------


## southeast_eu

> and neither do you - being a jackass is your problem


 lol..i told you!! ,,its about your iq dude

----------


## Jcm800

> lol..i told you!! ,,its about your iq dude


 Sure dude, go get a spell checker. Anyway good luck on the treatment, when it finally arrives  :Wink:

----------


## southeast_eu

> sure dude, go get a spell checker. Anyway good luck on the treatment, when it finally arrives


 dont try to be smart with a smart guy ..sa iti dau muie tie si originii tale...

----------


## Jcm800

> dont try to be smart with a smart guy ..sa iti dau muie tie si originii tale...


 Sure, and you even spelt that wrong. Goodnight.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

looks like niacin can cause all the side effects Im experiencing as well as bloodshot eyes as one person experienced.. 

Most people were taking 500 mg but it is still possible.

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

4 months in now. Still no regrowth eh?

Enjoy your placebo pills folks.

Just like what I said would happen...

----------


## ThinFast

> 4 months in now. Still no regrowth eh?
> 
> Enjoy your placebo pills folks.
> 
> Just like what I said would happen...


 So you're 4 months in now with no results yet?

On another note, you guys are cracking me up.  I especially like the part that JCM is a plant for Whitfield.  The guy has been as impartial as he could possibly be, probably slightly against TRX2 (due to doubts much as myself) than for them.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Thread is a joke =/

----------


## sizzlinghairs

man this shit is killin my body. .. feeling weak, sick like feeling, tired, etc etc...

    I think there is something majorly wrong with me to get this kind of reaction to such a small dose of niacin.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I can't afford to buy the 3-6 month TRX2. I will have to wait for you guys or them to post a study or something if I am to spent that money. I can't afford it right now.

I'd love to try it so if anyone could sponsor me I'd be happy to give it another 3 months as my supply will be done soon.

----------


## Jcm800

> man this shit is killin my body. .. feeling weak, sick like feeling, tired, etc etc...
> 
>     I think there is something majorly wrong with me to get this kind of reaction to such a small dose of niacin.


 Time to go ask your Doctor's advice I think?

----------


## doke

there are some side affects from naturals and drugs as we know and even saw palmetto can make people sick,you may be allergic to some ingredient,thats why topicals are a lot better.

----------


## Humerus

Not a big difference, but there is a difference.

----------


## Humerus

And yes, they are taken in the same window whit the same camera

----------


## Deluxe

OK, I understand why everyone is sherlock holmes about Againstthis and Humerus, but I don't believe they are plants.  Hell, when we send e-mail question to TRX2 thru e-mails they barely respond...do you think they are going to have 1 guy (against) be on here who hasn't told anyone to go out and purchase the product.  

What were we all expecting, that no one should expect results because we all thought it was a scam?...and if someone does, then we call them out as a plant?  Look, I've been taking the product for 2 months so far, and will be for a total of 9 months.  I don't care if anyone believes me if I should have results. 

If you cannot afford the product, then DO NOT BUY IT.  Wait atleast until you see clinical trials and for a bunch of people on here reporting results...this is the safest way.  It sucks that this is what it has come down to.  

On another note, Humerus' pics do seem to show improvement...BTW, if there are other users of TRX2, create an account and say how many months you have been on it and if you notice anything?  If we can get a large group of people to at least give their own testimonials, it would benefit us all...Please dont be lazy!

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah that's fair enough, I said my piece and have also apologized. 

I'll be on it for six months definatley and perhaps longer. 

I'm sitting back now and waiting for own results if any, if they come I'll let you all know in due course.

Time for me to chill out and see what happens, scam or not I've paid my money and shall see what the future brings.

If im ripped off so be it, I tried. 

If I'm not, I'll be happy as a pig in shit, let's see...

----------


## measured optimism

> On another note, Humerus' pics do seem to show improvement...BTW, if there are other users of TRX2, create an account and say how many months you have been on it and if you notice anything?  If we can get a large group of people to at least give their own testimonials, it would benefit us all...Please dont be lazy!


 I posted my thoughts a few pages back.  If someone is aggregating a group of clients with positive results, please feel free to add mine.  

I feel that it is working for me.  I'll happily continue it.  My unsolicited advice for those who haven't started it yet: perhaps it would be wisest to wait for the official trial results to be released in Q4 before buying.  

Best of luck to everyone.

----------


## mack_435

Has anyone experience any sort of side effects from taking the pills?  If so could you please state them.  The money isn't really a concern to me, I will try anything that has no sides 

Thanks guys

----------


## sizzlinghairs

I have experienced quite a few but I seem to be the only one. I have a number of pre-existing conditions that the nicotinic acid in it might be effecting. Thats all I can think of. Everything else in it looks extremely benign.

----------


## Deluxe

> I posted my thoughts a few pages back.  If someone is aggregating a group of clients with positive results, please feel free to add mine.  
> 
> I feel that it is working for me.  I'll happily continue it.  My unsolicited advice for those who haven't started it yet: perhaps it would be wisest to wait for the official trial results to be released in Q4 before buying.  
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.


 Thanks measured.  Anyone else that is using the product but is only lurking?  Please post.  Yes I'm talking to YOU!

----------


## sizzlinghairs

what Im having such a hard time understanding is, it seems like we would be easily getting the amounts listed in trx2 ingredients from a normal diet. For instance, 140 mcg of biotin comes from many foods I believe. Bananas contain around 450 mgs of potassium. BCAA's are around in different foods and there is not a large amount in trx2. b3 is everywhere and 40 mg does not seem like a lot at all.

800 mg carnipure is the only thing that seems to be like a true supplement.


     Maybe its taking the combo directly all at once throughout the day that gives it it's kick.

    Whats everyone else think? Dont these ingredients seem *extremely* benign??

----------


## Fixed by 35

My theory is that the good stuff is in such small quantities that they don't have to include it on the label. I think you can do that in the EU anyway. 

It's a similar rule as when you buy a coca cola. They don't actually have to tell you how they make their unique flavourings, in the ingredients they just list the flavour number.

Actually, if we have any chemists here who could find that out, would be interesting!

----------


## Jcm800

These points/questions have all been hammered to death on this thread, **** knows what's in it, just hope it works  :Wink:

----------


## KeepTheHair

Yup... Looks completely useless and we basically hope it's not. There really is no reason to believe it works. We are desperate and retarded for ordering it.

Least I admit it lol

Still hoping though.

----------


## doke

Hi guys just received my order this morning only ordered last friday,so very good service,just hope it does something,i am not sure whether to stop avodart or keep using with trx,i think i may continue as i may lose what i have gained with dutas.
I noticed that the l-cartnitine is a trademark of a company called lonza switzerland and is called carnipure which offers the purest L-C. :Wink:

----------


## hinata

> And yes, they are taken in the same window whit the same camera


 Are you taking fin right now as well?

----------


## Jcm800

> Yup... Looks completely useless and we basically hope it's not. There really is no reason to believe it works. We are desperate and retarded for ordering it.
> 
> Least I admit it lol
> 
> Still hoping though.


 Ok man it's useless and you think it's a scam etc etc. 

But you'd be happy for someone to 'sponsor' you to carry on  :Wink:  

Please, let us carry on takin it in peace ffs, if it's a scam so be it. 

You're not buying anymore so it shouldn't concern you now, you're back on the fence, safely knowing your not being ripped off  :Smile: 

I'm desperate enough to carry on, I've said it before and I say it gain.

----------


## hinata

> Man, I am the side effect KING it seems. I really thought I could get away with trx2.
> 
>      Minox,propecia,ru58841,fluridil, miconozale, etc all gave me side effects.
> 
> I took my 3 pill dose 4 hours ago with a meal and I got mild mild mild flushing, some stomach cramping, chest tightness, minor minor headache, and eye strain that is ongoing right now....
> 
>     Now I do have mild asthma as well as some GI issues Im working on but I am already taking a bunch of other supps without problems. Also have a small pre-existing eye condition but no internal supp has effected it before..
> 
>     For god's sake, BCAA carnitine and vit b3 giving me these side effects? WTF?
> ...


 Most likely your liver is weak so having problems digesting synthetic stuff.

----------


## doke

> Ok man it's useless and you think it's a scam etc etc. 
> 
> But you'd be happy for someone to 'sponsor' you to carry on  
> 
> Please, let us carry on takin it in peace ffs, if it's a scam so be it. 
> 
> You're not buying anymore so it shouldn't concern you now, you're back on the fence, safely knowing your not being ripped off 
> 
> I'm desperate enough to carry on, I've said it before and I say it gain.


 jcm are you spreading them out through the day or all at once,and are you taking finas or dutas,minox? as i think i will keep on the avodart.

----------


## Jcm800

> jcm are you spreading them out through the day or all at once,and are you taking finas or dutas,minox? as i think i will keep on the avodart.


 I was taking them religiously at the same time every evening for nearly two months. 

However I mailed them regarding this and Andy said it's fine to do so but suggested spacing them throughout the day, as he said its preferable. 

So I'm doing that, bit of a hassle but I figure at least my body is getting nutrients through the day, the caps are apparently time release as well.

Not on anything else other than a capful of Minox on my hairline evening times. And a multivitamin daily.

----------


## doke

by the way jc and others have you seen that guy at hairsite justin2rue pics on his minoxidil success he is using 5% minox foam in the morning and walmarts kirkland in the evening 4 times a day application. :EEK!:

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Ok man it's useless and you think it's a scam etc etc. 
> 
> But you'd be happy for someone to 'sponsor' you to carry on  
> 
> Please, let us carry on takin it in peace ffs, if it's a scam so be it. 
> 
> You're not buying anymore so it shouldn't concern you now, you're back on the fence, safely knowing your not being ripped off 
> 
> I'm desperate enough to carry on, I've said it before and I say it gain.


 I got my first order late. I still am taking it and have a lot left. And I don't know how me thinking it is a scam makes any difference in buying it or trying it out. Of course we should be pessimistic with any new treatment or whatever. Your not making ANY ****ing sense. My opinion about this hasn't ever changed and I might actually still buy the 3-6 month I am still deciding I don't know yet will need to see still etc since i need minox and finas too and keto shampoo so all that shit is like 500-1500 a year...adds up.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> by the way jc and others have you seen that guy at hairsite justin2rue pics on his minoxidil success he is using 5% minox foam in the morning and walmarts kirkland in the evening 4 times a day application.


 I doubt applying it many more times has any greater effect really. I applied it 6+ times a day and used 4 months supply in 2 weeks back when I started lol

(yup....................................)


I have the same results now when I apply it ONCE a day and SKIP some days.

----------


## doke

buy the way that minox guy justin did have side effects such as swollen puffy face,more hair on cheeks and other sides but he says its been worth it to get all his hair back,i am not so sure as it may give you a good head of hair but its no good if it kills you? :Wink:

----------


## doke

going to take my first trx now i may have a full head of hair by morning hahaha but to be serious i really hope this works.

----------


## KeepTheHair

We all hope it works man... good luck. I've yet to have any results.

Don't know why JCM takes it so personally when I don't believe it will work. I can't help feeling this way about products as this is usually what happens, not so?

I still have hope for this stuff I haven't lost it all. I just thought I would have seen something by now for sure at least...

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

> Yup... Looks completely useless and we basically hope it's not. There really is no reason to believe it works. We are desperate and retarded for ordering it.
> 
> Least I admit it lol
> 
> Still hoping though.


 I commend you for atleast having the honesty to admit it.

...guys if you haven't had results in four months expecting to get regrowth from a nw4 is RETARDED.

----------


## talkingboutblahblah

> So you're 4 months in now with no results yet?
> 
> On another note, you guys are cracking me up.  I especially like the part that JCM is a plant for Whitfield.  The guy has been as impartial as he could possibly be, probably slightly against TRX2 (due to doubts much as myself) than for them.


 Halted my hair loss years ago buddy, with a REAL treatment.

----------


## Jcm800

Keepthehair-no offense intended, peace man, you weren't making sense to me that's all, anyway we're all having a go, bring on some good fortune for us all Whitfield  :Wink:

----------


## doke

Has jcm scared thechamp away?as he is in aus so is not a plant for the company at least i do not think so?

----------


## Jcm800

> Halted my hair loss years ago buddy, with a REAL treatment.


 And grew tits and lost your ****?

----------


## KeepTheHair

> And grew tits and lost your ****?


 I did grow some ..................................................  ....



....








....






























HAIR.

----------


## Jcm800

> I did grow some ..................................................  ....
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 At what price tho?

----------


## KeepTheHair

Hopefully just the $'s. I have no sides at all.

----------


## thechamp

Got a hair cut tonight noticed few thing spots I know it's a big turn around but hey I'll give it more time

----------


## Jcm800

Getting back to the ingredients mentioned earlier once again- 

If its common everyday ingredients as stated on the bottle lable, why do they have a patent pending allegedly on it?!

----------


## Deluxe

> what Im having such a hard time understanding is, it seems like we would be easily getting the amounts listed in trx2 ingredients from a normal diet. For instance, 140 mcg of biotin comes from many foods I believe. Bananas contain around 450 mgs of potassium. BCAA's are around in different foods and there is not a large amount in trx2. b3 is everywhere and 40 mg does not seem like a lot at all.
> 
> 800 mg carnipure is the only thing that seems to be like a true supplement.
> 
> 
>      Maybe its taking the combo directly all at once throughout the day that gives it it's kick.
> 
>     Whats everyone else think? Dont these ingredients seem *extremely* benign??


 While I agree with your thoughts on how simplistic the ingredients seem, the main reason we give TRX2 a chance is mostly for the third quote below.  The other quotes support.

"TRX2 Molecular Hair Growth Supplement consists of natural substances that our body normally manufactures at sufficient levels in healthy hair, but at insufficient quantities as we experience hair loss. "

AND

"The TRX2 composition contains several sources of ATP. TRX2 activates the transport of high-energy, food-derived products into the bodys mitochondria, where they are ultimately converted into ATP. This captured energy revitalizes potassium channels and is necessary for the regulation of ion transport across the cellular membranes."

AND

" the convenience of taking all compounds at the optimum ratio in one capsule and delivered *via our proprietary potassium channel stimulating complex is crucially important*."

----------


## Jcm800

There's an old saying "bullshit baffles brains" sincerely hope Biolabs are not masters of bullshit  :Smile:  I'm upbeat about this believe it or not! Even tho nothing much is happening (for me) I'm looking forward to people giving some more positive reports  :Smile:

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Champ, do you still notice your hair is thicker? Could those spots have been there previously and you just didnt notice because your hair was longer???

----------


## doke

i forgot to take my dutas today and still pondering whether to cut it out,as i have been on 0.5mgs over a year and its hard to see if it has made a difference,although when i stopped taking for 4 days i noticed hair loss when i washed it.

----------


## thechamp

But in general threw the middle and left side looks thinner

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Champ,

thinner than when you started or maybe going through a shed?


Any shedding??

----------


## Jcm800

Thing is champs not long quit propecia, his hair probably doesn't know what the ****s going on.

----------


## thechamp

Maybe I'm looking to much in to it my sister said your hair looks thicker before I got it cut yes I was on propecia so I'll give it two more months on trx2 see what happens

----------


## thechamp

Only shedding if I'm having a shave putty hands threw it like crazy novel shedding when I shampoo

----------


## sizzlinghairs

> Only shedding if I'm having a shave putty hands threw it like crazy novel shedding when I shampoo


 ? ? ? ? ? ? Cannot decipher above sentence...   . . . "shave putty hands threw it like crazy novel shedding" ???

----------


## sizzlinghairs

So it looked thicker to you before getting cut correct?

----------


## Jcm800

> ? ? ? ? ? ? Cannot decipher above sentence...   . . . "shave putty hands threw it like crazy novel shedding" ???


 pmsl  ^^^^^*

----------


## thechamp

Putting my hands threw my hair like crazy

----------


## thechamp

Yep it looked thicker before o cut it, well when reading the coustmer testimonials on there web site there not that encouraging most of them did not recive any growth

----------


## Jcm800

> Yep it looked thicker before o cut it, well when reading the coustmer testimonials on there web site there not that encouraging most of them did not recive any growth


 You changed your tune then champ, Whitfield isn't your God no
longer, and this isn't 'the shit' then?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Could be your dht levels starting to finally jump up again after propecia.. Who knows..

----------


## Jcm800

And for what it's worth I just hung my head over the bath and washed my hair, shedding plenty, far more than usual.

----------


## thechamp

I'm just riding this hair loss rollercoaster

----------


## Jcm800

> I'm just riding this hair loss rollercoaster


 Yep, we're all on it, no matter what our opinions and views on here, the ride ****ing sucks.

----------


## AgainstThis

Amen to that, JC.

Things are still good over here. No excess shedding, no hugely exciting regrowth either. Waiting and seeing.

----------


## thechamp

No before and after pics proof maybe we are all living on a pray

----------


## Thinning@30

I have to say, I'm surprised by all the attention TRX2 has gotten on this forum.  Whitfield has already been dismissed as a quack on all the other hair loss websites that I visit.  That said, I'm glad some people are trialing this product since it is the only way we'll know if it really works or not, as there are no clinical studies and Oxford Biolabs has not published before and after pictures or otherwise engaged the hair loss community in any meaningful way.  I find the testimonials on the website underwhelming, as I do the few anecdotal reports that we have so far.

Personally, I'm more optimistic about the other "cutting edge" treatments, the ones under developement by Bioregenerative Sciences, Capixyl, and Latisse (Allergan).  I have no idea whether any of these will work or not, but they do seem to at least have some solid science behind them, and I don't understand why there isn't more curiousity and discussion of them.

----------


## doke

well the second day of trx and no side effects yet i have noticed a slight tingle on some parts of the scalp,early days so keep on taking.

----------


## Flowers

> I have to say, I'm surprised by all the attention TRX2 has gotten on this forum.  Whitfield has already been dismissed as a quack on all the other hair loss websites that I visit.  That said, I'm glad some people are trialing this product since it is the only way we'll know if it really works or not, as there are no clinical studies and Oxford Biolabs has not published before and after pictures or otherwise engaged the hair loss community in any meaningful way.  I find the testimonials on the website underwhelming, as I do the few anecdotal reports that we have so far.
> 
> Personally, I'm more optimistic about the other "cutting edge" treatments, the ones under developement by Bioregenerative Sciences, Capixyl, and Latisse (Allergan).  I have no idea whether any of these will work or not, but they do seem to at least have some solid science behind them, and I don't understand why there isn't more curiousity and discussion of them.


 I'm not sticking up for him but I think Whitfield being dismissed as a quack is probably the same skepticism that makes people say any new potential treatment is a scam (rightfully so). Trx2 said that Q3 2011 is when they'll publish their pictures and results. So I guess until then I'll give them the benefit of the doubt

PS I'm also pretty excited for capixyl and latisse

----------


## Jcm800

I think the reason I'm still optimistic is the way they've worded the presentation on their site. Anyone that can put such outrageous statements on their site is either very very confident in their product, or is just a low life scammer profiteering from our of misery and wording their snake oil for maximum effect and impact.  

They've put some effort into the site all round, and their delivery service is A1 imo. 

So even tho I'm not improving as yet, I am giving them the benefit of the doubt and remain open minded, doubt will creep in if after four months **** all is growing or showing absolute definitive signs of it starting to occur. 

Tick tock, time is passing Dr Whitfield, hope you live up to your bold ass claims.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

The thing that makes me the most skeptical is him being in entrepeneur mode. He probably saw an oppurtunity through some results on rats, thought, "hey I could really capatilise on this and make it sound official." 

   It is not hard to make something sound credible when you are a scientist. It is not hard to come up with an official looking website. Most hairloss product websites also make bold claims. Their refund policy is very sketchy. 

   All that being said, hairloss makes people desperate, and if anything sounds remotely legit we will try and jump on it in minor hope of results occuring.

   Hence my decision to buy in.

    Time will tell.

----------


## Jcm800

I agree generally but I do see the logic of their return policy, afterall would you expect a refund on a half opened loaf of bread?

Seems fine to me that they only refund unused bottles.

But the fact hes described as an entrepreneur freaks me out everytime, making money is every entrepreneurs aim afterall and hairloss could be his way of making a fast buck?

----------


## doke

yeh but would a bio lab in oxford and germany not see through a scam and not produce it,there was a hype at regrowth with a&g serum which i tried and it was expensive and did not live up to the hype.
I myself am always sceptical like most with the hair loss topic but there is some strange feeling at the time i send this tingle now at the left temple,it feels as if something is going on,i just hpoe i see something sooner than later to give me some hope.

----------


## Jcm800

> yeh but would a bio lab in oxford and germany not see through a scam and not produce it,there was a hype at regrowth with a&g serum which i tried and it was expensive and did not live up to the hype.
> I myself am always sceptical like most with the hair loss topic but there is some strange feeling at the time i send this tingle now at the left temple,it feels as if something is going on,i just hpoe i see something sooner than later to give me some hope.


 Itchy hair is indicative of hairloss I've read, hairs departing the scalp. 

It's either that or a Niacin flush sensation, heck I'm no expert but just my opinion. Look up the tingle on here, folks generally say it's hairs falling out.

----------


## Jcm800

Odds are, in the world of hairloss con artists that we are indeed being ripped off. 

Only times going to confirm it, until then I'm open minded  :Smile:

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Man, has anyone even experienced even a light headache taking this stuff? 

Im trying one pill at a time and Im definitely getting a headache, slightly dizzy. 

I tried taking niacin alone to see, and I got a flush, but it was different than this...

----------


## Jcm800

> Man, has anyone even experienced even a light headache taking this stuff? 
> 
> Im trying one pill at a time and Im definitely getting a headache, slightly dizzy. 
> 
> I tried taking niacin alone to see, and I got a flush, but it was different than this...


 I was taking individual TRX ingredients for around three weeks before I took the plunge. I'm very familiar with a Niacin flush from a flushing kind Niacin tab. 

To be honest I actually miss the flush of the separate ingredients. 

I get zero effects taking TRX2 compared to what I felt with separate ingredients.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

how much niacin did you take to get a flush?

----------


## Jcm800

> how much niacin did you take to get a flush?


 I took a 100mg tab two times and it blew my head off. 

After that I halved it and still got a mild flush but I could cope with that.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Maybe the ingredients were hot/cold sensitive and got altered on the way over. The box looked like an elephant had sat on it and it appeared to have gone through 5 or 6 third world countries before it got to my doorstep.

----------


## Jcm800

> Maybe the ingredients were hot/cold sensitive and got altered on the way over. The box looked like an elephant had sat on it and it appeared to have gone through 5 or 6 third world countries before it got to my doorstep.


 Lol, dunno but all of mine arrived pristine, where are you?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

NY, USA. Took 17 days.

----------


## Jcm800

> NY, USA. Took 17 days.


 Whoa, I'm down the road from Biolabs in Oxford Uk.

----------


## thechamp

Jc why don't you walk-in to bio labs and ask them what the he'll is going on

----------


## Jcm800

> Jc why don't you walk-in to bio labs and ask them what the he'll is going on


 Don't worry champ I'll be asking some questions when and if I need to.

----------


## thechamp

Two more months I'm giving it this is similar to Zenagen they where saying they where going to post pics buy a certain time, and offering people to post results on there site exactly lime these guys

----------


## sizzlinghairs

so champ, you still dont think your hair looks thicker?>

----------


## thechamp

MaThe I'm anxious I dunnno

----------


## sizzlinghairs

th=yb ?   Mathe=maybe?

----------


## thechamp

Maybe lol what do you guys use to style your hair when you go out?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

There is definitely something in the ingredients besides what they have listed.

I have taken all these supplements before and never experienced something like this.

I get side effects from one pill, that doesnt make sense..

----------


## thechamp

Your to anxious that's all in your head anxiety causes alot of sides

----------


## sizzlinghairs

lol, i wish this was just anxiety..  If that were the case I woulndt  have gotten sides with my first dose. My mind was expecting NO reaction and I got a pretty severe one. Case closed.


Anyways, I will continue for a week to see if it goes away.

----------


## thechamp

I get a headache if I take it after food so I take them all in the mornIng on a empty stomach

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Im thinking I will take them all at night right before I sleep as I think I could tolerate them enough to go to bed.

----------


## thechamp

So we all must believe this is the best new thing on the Market since we take it orally ?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

I cant tolerate fin, minox, or any other anti androgen. I dont think trx2 is the best thing on the market at all.

----------


## thechamp

So why are we all trying it

----------


## thechamp

My brother confirmed my hair is looking thinner

----------


## sizzlinghairs

but yet he said it was looking thicker before you got it cut correct?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Hey Jcm, any chance you could stop into Biolabs to ask a question on my behalf? Since they *never* get back to my emails?  :Mad:

----------


## Jcm800

> Hey Jcm, any chance you could stop into Biolabs to ask a question on my behalf? Since they *never* get back to my emails?


 Sorry but no, the business park is out the way so not going there unless I really need to. They'll reply eventually dude.

----------


## Jcm800

> There is definitely something in the ingredients besides what they have listed.
> 
> I have taken all these supplements before and never experienced something like this.
> 
> I get side effects from one pill, that doesnt make sense..


 It doesn't help you but im a bit more reassured by the fact you're getting reactions to the caps. 

I tasted one the other day that had split and it just tastes like fizzy sherbet dip to me, perhaps you have a glucose intolerance then?

Wish someone could examine the contents of a capsule , would be interesting.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Ok, np jcm. Thought I would ask. Im just concerned about additional ingredients in the pill.

    So after all this time you dont think your hair is at least minutely thicker even one bit???

----------


## doke

i am taking mine befor meals and no sides yet and hair has not grown overnight?

----------


## Jcm800

> Ok, np jcm. Thought I would ask. Im just concerned about additional ingredients in the pill.
> 
>     So after all this time you dont think your hair is at least minutely thicker even one bit???


 No worries mate, it's a big science park & to even get in those types of building you have to buzz an intercom-I doubt they'd even let me in!

I've had a look at my hairline again, there are a couple of whispy fine rogue hairs appearing centre hairline, if they hang around remains to be seen, existing hair is growing fast, bit still a shed going on as well, bizarre.

I have been applying Minox too for around three weeks, so it could be down to that? Not likely in such short time tho. 

I wish on their site they'd say about a possible shed before growth, I mean, these people on their 'testimonials', what did they report ?!

Just doesn't add up, but I still remain open minded..

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Im talking about how thick your hair looks and feels though? No difference there, not even ever so slightly after 2 1/2 months?

----------


## doke

jcm you live near bio labs i live about 20 miles from there,got mine in 3 days and in good condition,as said only been taking a couple of days also on avodart still as well,i dont think jacob at regrowth is going to buy even though he only uses naturals,he is more interested caragens new topicals which i think are not available to the public yet,he uses dermaheal at the moment which i caragen,topicals by the way,there is a uk product topical that used niacin called hairsence i have some and might start using again with the trx,but i really wanted to see how it does on its own or with what im on at this time.

----------


## Jcm800

> Im talking about how thick your hair looks and feels though? No difference there, not even ever so slightly after 2 1/2 months?


 Not really, still pulls out easily and has a damn weird stretchy elastcated twang on some hairs after it's washed.

Someone else experiences that too on here. 

Frankly I'm no better off than I was in January, lost hair and volume if anything.

It's cleared up my compexion tho and existing hairs are growing pretty quickly.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Thanks.

      DO you guys think it matters if I take it morrning or night? It shouldnt as long as I take at least once a day right?

----------


## Jcm800

I even wonder if Biolabs know what results to expect with this stuff. 

Hence they're asking people to sign up and log any gains etc?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

So jcm you been on for 4+ months?

----------


## Jcm800

> So jcm you been on for 4+ months?


 No 2.5 months. I said January as a reference, could have said November or December, either month I was better off than I am now.

----------


## doke

So T Whitefield is the real deal in that he has a phd on the hepititis c virus 7 ion channel opener,so he was working on this vaccine for hep c and one of his test mice unexpectedly got all hairy,so he may have come across trx2 by mistake as it was meant as said for hep c.
The potassium channel works the same as minoxidil and according to  TW works better than topical minox as it gets into the blood,as we know bio labs are working to actually cure hair loss if they can so i wonder what they will come up with next? we just hope it does help.

----------


## Jcm800

> Thanks.
> 
>       DO you guys think it matters if I take it morrning or night? It shouldnt as long as I take at least once a day right?


 I was staggering it thru the day but can't be arsed, back to taking all three in the evening for me.

----------


## thechamp

My hair is getting worse my bro just took a photo of my hair looks like trx2 stops shedding but the folicals keep shrinking

----------


## thechamp

At this rate I'll be back on propecia in no time

----------


## Jcm800

> My hair is getting worse my bro just took a photo of my hair looks like trx2 stops shedding but the folicals keep shrinking


 Better buzz it off then champ

----------


## doke

i buzz all mine off  every now and then thats when you see even more how much your hair is going.

----------


## doke

the champ i thought you was saying a while back trx was helping you?

----------


## Jcm800

> the champ i thought you was saying a while back trx was helping you?


 He did. He was talking out of his arse.

----------


## thechamp

But I was on propecia before unless stopping propecia effects wore of now these past two weeks my hair seems less full and thick I respond to propecia but get sides like weight gain sore balls lol so I'll wait few more months on trx2 I'm not shedding and not talking shit

----------


## sizzlinghairs

you know, champ.. RIGHT after you got your hair cut, things dramatically changed within a period of a day. This is not possible. It was the longer hair tricking you into believing good things were happening, but in reality they might have just been stagnant or getting worse. 

   I believe you are experiencing probably a spike in dht after the propecia, therefore causing these effects..

----------


## humboldt

MY HAIRLOSS IS ALSO GETTING WORSE AND WORSE....TRX2 doesn&#180;t help me at all! The question for me now: remain on it for some further months and perhaps waste useful time or get back on finasteride again (with f***ing sides, but great effects on hair). Arrrrgh!

----------


## Jcm800

> MY HAIRLOSS IS ALSO GETTING WORSE AND WORSE....TRX2 doesn´t help me at all! The question for me now: remain on it for some further months and perhaps waste useful time or get back on finasteride again (with f***ing sides, but great effects on hair). Arrrrgh!


 I guess Fin is going to treat hairloss better than this stuff most likely ever will. 

It's the damn sides that put it out of the equation for me. 

Guess I'm facing a Jason Statham hairdo at some point, much as I'm hoping for results on TRX2, my hopes aren't high.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Champ, how is it that you were doing GREAT until right after you got your hair cut? Could you explain that please?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

humbolt, are you male or female?

----------


## doke

does trx2 say on there website that some will get results early but it may take 8 months to really see in some? :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

> Champ, how is it that you were doing GREAT until right after you got your hair cut? Could you explain that please?


 He can't explain anything. He's been talking bollocks since he signed up on here. Read back on his posts, sorry champ but you're full of shit  :Smile:

----------


## doke

Another thing about the champ maybe a delution that i get sometimes as the hair loss area on the scalp does look better or worse some days than others,i wonder thats why justin2 at hairsite (4 times a day minox guy) does say not to keep looking at your scalp in the mirror and you leave it like he did for years before he got his results.
But as i said to him its hard to not look in a mirror,although i still have a look now and then,but as everyone get paranoid about it,i still wonder if a topical is still needed with trx2 to help things along it does not have to be minox it could be a natural like spectral rs i am going to try that with the oral.

----------


## doke

> He can't explain anything. He's been talking bollocks since he signed up on here. Read back on his posts, sorry champ but you're full of shit


 say as it is jcm hahahaha

----------


## Jcm800

> say as it is jcm hahahaha


 Well he can't, he's been ****ing insulting to me without foundation in the past, so I'm telling it how I see it, full of shit!

----------


## doke

yeh i got trx2 on his success he said he was getting, although i will give it a 3 month try and then say bollocks to this shit.

----------


## doke

have any of you guys thought about using a topical with trx2 the only thing is the cost,although you can now buy minox quite cheap.

----------


## Jcm800

> have any of you guys thought about using a topical with trx2 the only thing is the cost,although you can now buy minox quite cheap.


 I've been using a capful of 5% Minox foam once per evening for the last three weeks or so.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I am very sure that this is just a scam now.

Enjoy the money, thomas

----------


## doke

hi keep its not only tw its a bio lab as well, is it really a scam i cannot say yet myself but for all of us i hope its not do not give up,as i am already on dutas which is for other than hairloss problem,i am not sure as yet to use minox with it as i want to see if any results are down to trx.
Lets try and keep positive i know its hard and some of you have been on it longer than me but time will tell.

----------


## Jcm800

> I am very sure that this is just a scam now.
> 
> Enjoy the money, thomas


 Chances are you are correct. In my case I've already paid up for another three months, so will carry on religiously, ah well still time for turbo reversal  :Wink:

----------


## humboldt

> humbolt, are you male or female?


 Male, thirty-something. I stopped Fin with fantastic results, due to severe sides.

----------


## Jcm800

> Male, thirty-something. I stopped Fin with fantastic results, due to severe sides.


 How long on the Fin may I ask? And what were the sides? Did they subside after stopping?

----------


## AgainstThis

Depending on your response to it and given that you still have a fair head of hair, finasteride can take you down a step or two on the Norwood scale. The cost is sex-related since it inhibits DHT, one of our defining male hormones. So you get your cool locks back but then have to pay for Viagra to cash in on them.

It's a ****ing pitcher plant kind of deal, I tell you  :Smile:

----------


## OnTheBrink

Hi guys,

I think that this product is losing credibility very quickly. I have been on TRX2 now for just over 3 months and have not noticed any 'results'. In my opinion, reulst such as 'hair is thicker' and 'possible fine hairs' etc. are very very subjective at this stage and hold no real ground. My hair continues to thin and shed etc. 

I don't think anyone should place orders and those that have 6 month orders (like myself) finish up and see what happens. This is so that Whitfield and Co get the msg that they need to provide some sort of independent evidence before they can sell a product of this kind.

Spencer Kobren has said it time and time again - this is a buyer beware market. As such, we need to be savvy, not desperate, and only support those products which have clinically proven/verified results. Otherwise, all we are doing is fuelling the 'snake oil' trade and putting cash in pockets of those who are looking to exploit people in a vulnerable situation.

TW is not MAKING us buy the product, this is very true. So, we should not until he provides some sort of evidence that it actually works. This whole customer survey BS is ridiculous. What kind of science is this? Scam science, that's what.

Guys, please, DO NOT BUY THIS PRODUCT. At this point in time TW is nothing but a parasite.

----------


## Jcm800

I'll say it myself as well- Please DONT buy this product until us die-hards have had six months on it and reported our results. 

Yep we could be getting ripped off, I accept that and TW gets our money. 

I'd hate for him to get richer needlessly from extra people desperate to place orders, wait!!

----------


## Jcm800

> Depending on your response to it and given that you still have a fair head of hair, finasteride can take you down a step or two on the Norwood scale. The cost is sex-related since it inhibits DHT, one of our defining male hormones. So you get your cool locks back but then have to pay for Viagra to cash in on them.
> 
> It's a ****ing pitcher plant kind of deal, I tell you


 I could probably handle popping Viagra to counter a limp **** induced by Fin (and even that's not guaranteed to get the ol boy rising by all accounts either) it's the Gyno and mental fog that could spring up as well that combined make it a ****in risky option.

----------


## thechamp

Jc I'm nit talking shit saying it how it is

----------


## Jcm800

> Jc I'm nit talking shit saying it how it is


 Whatever champ, funnily enough I do believe your hairs getting worse more than I ever believed this stuff helped it like you constantly ranted on here before. 

So, do what you advised me - shave it off  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

Your 41 accept your fate I'm 29 we need to be men it sucks

----------


## Jcm800

> Your 41 accept your fate I'm 29 we need to be men it sucks


 That's why we're on here - we're not accepting our fate.

Yep I've had a ****ing good run, wicked hairstyles, right up to age 37-8, lucky bastard I know. 

Doesn't mean I don't want it to continue. 

But, I accept I may end up looking like Jason Statham, that fkn sucks.

----------


## thechamp

Well instead if saying I have been talking shit when I have not I'm just like you saw article about trx2 around 2008  waiting and hoping for this hype to be the real deal

----------


## Jcm800

> Well instead if saying I have been talking shit when I have not I'm just like you saw article about trx2 around 2008  waiting and hoping for this hype to be the real deal


 Champ the way you praised this stuff was totally unbelievable, and was akin to 'talking shit' constantly.

----------


## Sogeking

I considered this fishy from the get go. But still hope was around. Anyway I wish to thank the guys who have been trying this, so the rest of us can know if it works or not. I guess all of us are waiting for new cutting edge, future treatments  :Big Grin: .

----------


## thechamp

Well any way what's the chances of trx2 not being a scam the only positive thing I can say is I'm not shedding much

----------


## Jcm800

I'm really baffled tho, I just had a close look at my hairline whilst applying my Minox, and I'm not seeing things, there's definatley little hairs appearing centre hairline, baby ones. 

So does Minox start to work after three weeks? No, it doesn't.

----------


## AgainstThis

Though things are not looking good in the miracle-cure department, we got roughly 2 more months to go till we pronounce this officially dead. 

Granted, not much hope but at least it may prove to be good for maintenance -I'm hardly shedding this past month-. I'm not giving up hope yet, but it's only because I'm fairly desperate.

*sighs*

----------


## AgainstThis

Jcm, I have those baby hairs everywhere along my temples and some are definitely growing, this is why I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt. Of course, If I gain 5 hairs or so, it's incosequential, the promise was to fill in those temples. Also, is it just me or have their testimonials been doctored AGAIN to say Month 9 instead of month 8?

----------


## Jcm800

> Jcm, I have those baby hairs everywhere along my temples and some are definitely growing, this is why I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt. Of course, If I gain 5 hairs or so, it's incosequential, the promise was to fill in those temples. Also, is it just me or have their testimonials been doctored AGAIN to say Month 9 instead of month 8?


 This is giving me hope, I just went back to the mirror-tiny hairs, granted not many, and one rogue one that 100&#37; hasn't wasn't that low down my scalp in the last two years.

So it's nourishment from TRX2 kicking in?, or a capful of Minox applied once per day over three weeks? **** if it's the Minox I'm stocking up  :Smile: 

Also, I've quit heavy smoking for the last six weeks, maybe my hair is getting renewed bloodflow now?

I'm on my iPhone so hard to view the site easily, have they changed it to nine months then?

----------


## thechamp

I'll just go on propecia and exercise day and night and still have spectral Dnc are there any other better topicals coming out?

----------


## Jcm800

> I considered this fishy from the get go. But still hope was around. Anyway I wish to thank the guys who have been trying this, so the rest of us can know if it works or not. I guess all of us are waiting for new cutting edge, future treatments .


 No worries, Do Not Purchase this product. 

Let myself and the others test it out, if we get **** all from it I'd rather TW got the least amount of money as possible as well.

----------


## thechamp

Jc you know of any other treatments

----------


## Jcm800

> Jc you know of any other treatments


 Nope, only 'The Big 3' and this stuff, not familiar with Spectral Dnc either, shall research that.

----------


## thechamp

Well what I found was minoxidil effects wore of spectral Dnc is minoxidil but absoberbs better

----------


## ThinFast

I was just hoping TRX2 would maintain what I had when I started on it.  Then I could use one of the cell based treatments to get myself looking how I was just a few years ago.  I'm still waiting for my second 3 month supply to come in and have rationed myself down to 1 pill/day for the last few days until the 2nd batch gets in.  I've also started applying the kirkland 5% minox.  I have no methodology to that other than to put it on as many times a day as is possible with a min. of 4 hours between applications.  Added Hair Cycle shampoo in with Nizoral 2% over 3 days.  Something has to ****ing grow out of my scalp.

----------


## Jcm800

> I was just hoping TRX2 would maintain what I had when I started on it.  Then I could use one of the cell based treatments to get myself looking how I was just a few years ago.  I'm still waiting for my second 3 month supply to come in and have rationed myself down to 1 pill/day for the last few days until the 2nd batch gets in.  I've also started applying the kirkland 5% minox.  I have no methodology to that other than to put it on as many times a day as is possible with a min. of 4 hours between applications.  Added Hair Cycle shampoo in with Nizoral 2% over 3 days.  Something has to ****ing grow out of my scalp.


 So you're splashing the Minox on in copious amounts Thinfast?, hairline and crown?

Reason I'm applying it once per day is to reduce shock to my scalp that I have read about, just hoping to avoid a heavy shed. 

It hasn't worked as I've shed worse than ever last couple of washes, but , I'm seeing baby hairs so this is pipping my hopes up somewhat.

----------


## ThinFast

JC, I have followed very strict regimented schedules before with minox solutions.  I was using Lee's 15&#37;+ ******* at night before bed and 5% minox before heading to work and saw nothing beneficial (also tried Rogaine 5% foam before I tried Lee's products).  I'm just trying an extreme as Justin2 tried.  Fortunately, the Kirkland stuff is so cheap on Amazon, I'm able to do this.  And yes, I'm going hairline, crown, vertex, and on the sides above my sideburn area as I have thinning there as well.  I get a minimum of one application per day, typically right before I go bed, which is Monday through Friday.  Weekends I will get about 3 applications on as I'm fairly active and it's extremely difficult to get a 4th on there.  I do seem to have an increase in my shedding, although I've only been on the minox for a week, so I can't say that it's definitely due to that.  The way I'm starting to look at hair loss is that this stuff is either going to work or not going to work.  I'd rather take the approach of trying a  bunch of things at the same time, then taking something out of my regimen to see if it negatively effects me.  I know that's assbackwards, but I've done it the standard way for years and time is running out for me.

----------


## Jcm800

> JC, I have followed very strict regimented schedules before with minox solutions.  I was using Lee's 15%+ ******* at night before bed and 5% minox before heading to work and saw nothing beneficial (also tried Rogaine 5% foam before I tried Lee's products).  I'm just trying an extreme as Justin2 tried.  Fortunately, the Kirkland stuff is so cheap on Amazon, I'm able to do this.  And yes, I'm going hairline, crown, vertex, and on the sides above my sideburn area as I have thinning there as well.  I get a minimum of one application per day, typically right before I go bed, which is Monday through Friday.  Weekends I will get about 3 applications on as I'm fairly active and it's extremely difficult to get a 4th on there.  I do seem to have an increase in my shedding, although I've only been on the minox for a week, so I can't say that it's definitely due to that.  The way I'm starting to look at hair loss is that this stuff is either going to work or not going to work.  I'd rather take the approach of trying a  bunch of things at the same time, then taking something out of my regimen to see if it negatively effects me.  I know that's assbackwards, but I've done it the standard way for years and time is running out for me.


 Fairplay, I'll continue as is for now myself, shall get used to the Minox and let my six months pass by on TRX2-if not much going on I'll scrap my TRX2 rolling order and adhere to a similar regime to yourself I think. 

I do read about folks getting black dark eyes and puffy faces on Minox tho, that concerns me somewhat.

----------


## thechamp

Have any if u guys got a microscopic cam to see if we have any hairs growing from trx2

----------


## sizzlinghairs

After 2 days on and many side effects later of trx2 it seems my hairline has moved down half an inch and my crown has become extremely thick. Stuff is kicking in like gangbusters. 







 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thechamp

That's what happend to me started getting thick 3  months in it's thinner

----------


## AgainstThis

Sarcasm much, champ?

----------


## thechamp

Well no I posted pics I was excited and now I'm loosing hope

----------


## sizzlinghairs

..................

----------


## AgainstThis

And hey, darlings, before we all jump on the panic wagon, let's remember these two things:

Minoxidil gives you results during months 4-6. Months 1-3 you see some fuzz, some super minor activity proving that your follicles are alive. By month 6 you'll know what grows and what doesn't but not before.

Finasteride does not give you results until month 5 or month 6 preceded by a massive shed.

A hair transplant can look like shit 5 months in, look around.

So basically we're not shit-****ed out of our money YET. Sure, the lack of evidence/date/before-after pictures is fishy but TRX2 is very much NOT a lost cause right now.

Keep it together and stop running like girls. We're all in this together.

----------


## Jcm800

> And hey, darlings, before we all jump on the panic wagon, let's remember these two things:
> 
> Minoxidil gives you results during months 4-6. Months 1-3 you see some fuzz, some super minor activity proving that your follicles are alive. By month 6 you'll know what grows and what doesn't but not before.
> 
> Finasteride does not give you results until month 5 or month 6 preceded by a massive shed.
> 
> A hair transplant can look like shit 5 months in, look around.
> 
> So basically we're not shit-****ed out of our money YET. Sure, the lack of evidence/date/before-after pictures is fishy but TRX2 is very much NOT a lost cause right now.
> ...


 I'm not flapping my skirt yet, I've got some activity, it can't be Minox after three weeks, can't be.

And the fact a rogue baby hair has popped it's head out to say hello in a region that's been dormant for ages might be a coincidence, ah **** it time will tell.

----------


## Flowers

> And hey, darlings, before we all jump on the panic wagon, let's remember these two things:
> 
> Minoxidil gives you results during months 4-6. Months 1-3 you see some fuzz, some super minor activity proving that your follicles are alive. By month 6 you'll know what grows and what doesn't but not before.
> 
> Finasteride does not give you results until month 5 or month 6 preceded by a massive shed.
> 
> A hair transplant can look like shit 5 months in, look around.
> 
> So basically we're not shit-****ed out of our money YET. Sure, the lack of evidence/date/before-after pictures is fishy but TRX2 is very much NOT a lost cause right now.
> ...


 See guys, TRX2 is better than all those things!

----------


## AgainstThis

Man, there's just NO convincing you that I ain't a plant, is there?

In fact, the current optimal way to go about it, is multiple HT's backed by a lifetime of propecia and viagra but we can't all be Hollywood stars now, can we?

Still, I was mentioning the expected response time. It took us years to lose this much hair, it's unrealistic to expect an overnight miracle. 5-6 months is early enough for ANY treatment like this.

----------


## Jcm800

It's cool, your a plant as much as I am  :Wink: 

I'm laughing actually because of all the tough arse places known to sprout a hair-I have one. I'm gonna name it Tom or Minoxy, not sure which yet.

----------


## hinata

> I'm not flapping my skirt yet, I've got some activity, it can't be Minox after three weeks, can't be.
> 
> And the fact a rogue baby hair has popped it's head out to say hello in a region that's been dormant for ages might be a coincidence, ah **** it time will tell.


 You must be new to minox... Those baby hairs on your hairline pop up from minox very quickly, every one gets them from minox. But they never grow any longer.

----------


## Jcm800

> You must be new to minox... Those baby hairs on your hairline pop up from minox very quickly, every one gets them from minox. But they never grow any longer.


 Well yes, im three weeks in, very new to Minox-strange I haven't read anyone reporting anykind of growth that fast, just have to see how it pans out.

----------


## doke

My hairloss when i washed it after two days was only about 5 hairs in the trap,it seems when i stopped taking dutasteride for 5 days the hair loss started again and now being 5 days into taking trx2 i will keep you upto date.
The champ you want to know if there is anything else out their well like jc said at the moment its finasteride oral,topical minox,topical naturals im not sure, and the dutasteride which looking at the latest twins pics one took 0.5mgs of dutas a day the other took nothing and the outcome dutasteride won,it for me at my age is stopping hairloss and recovering which takes a long time thats why it can take at least a year to see if something works,because of the dht that has attacked out scalps it is a slow process,thats why the guy at hairsite on minox says after the 4 times a day it is after 3 years of applying he has results,and like me we all give up when nothing works after a few months.
It is because we are desporate to see results too soon ive been there and done it?and after 25 years i think what i am on is the one at this time and not too many side affects for me.

----------


## doke

guys are we expecting too much from a vit suppliment and the champ and anyone on minox or dht products should still keep using do not stop just because your using trx as your hair will regress again.
As said trx2 is not a cure like any naturals and drugs it only may help to keep what we have and if lucky some regrowth,i noticed that on regrowth some mention of trx which i have added to,but nothing at hairlossfight site i notice some mention at omgs site and immortal as well.
I wonder if omg with his lasers is trying trx?

----------


## Jcm800

I'd agree Doke, if youre on Fin etc carry on regardless of TRX2. 

If your thinking of buying TRX2 - DON'T, wait for positive reports, don't make Whitfield richer in case he turns out to be a charlatan scum bag.

----------


## doke

yeh i agree jc  people wait and see before buying.

----------


## thechamp

Well trx2 straight out scam then they say Norwood 1 to 4

----------


## doke

yeh champ but up to 4 is still quite bad loss,if you have complete baldness i do not think anything will bring back hair at this time,maybe in the future with stem cells or some type of transplant,but transplants know are very good but its too expensive for me,a guy on tv spent £20,000 on one.

----------


## Jcm800

I guess I'm going into Norwood 2 ish. Have plenty of follicles on my hairline still 'open' but not showing hairs, and my loss has been thankfully slow and gradual so although I'm considered old on here, **** it I still hold TW to his statements, and expect honest results/ gains from this stuff as advertised.

Somethings happening slowly but surely that's for sure, just don't know how it will carry on if at all or if it's Minox doing me a favor.

----------


## doke

i suppose at 50 yrs im lucky to still have some hair although the loss happened gradually since i was in my 20s which by the way only seemed like yesterday,so guys do not worry too much about the loss as life seems so short for that as i have found out,still fighting the loss myself.

----------


## Jcm800

> i suppose at 50 yrs im lucky to still have some hair although the loss happened gradually since i was in my 20s which by the way only seemed like yesterday,so guys do not worry too much about the loss as life seems so short for that as i have found out,still fighting the loss myself.


 And Doke it's nice to know I'm no longer the elder on this thread  :Smile: 

Regardless of age, it's ****ing hard losing ones hair. 

Im made to feel a selfish bastard at times indirectly on here, it's not the case. 

If I could wave a magic wand and cure young and old i would, but myself first of course  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

And I like looking at these baby hairs, they're not fuzz either, small pigmented variety, if they become more noticeable 'Silver Surfer', I'll try and catch them with a pic.

----------


## doke

it does not matter what age as you say you are as it pisses you off that you spend all that money over the years and there is still no guarantee or results,it must have cost me shit loads of ££££

----------


## Jcm800

> it does not matter what age as you say you are as it pisses you off that you spend all that money over the years and there is still no guarantee or results,it must have cost me shit loads of ££££


 Amen to that. Thankfully for me (so far) TRX2 has been my biggest outlay, I dare say I'll be spending much more in the future-tho a HT will never be within my reach. 

Anyway, good luck fellow elder, hope we can all see a benefit from this stuff.

----------


## doke

so jc you did not get into the regrowth site a&g topical which was expensive and also scalpure which i must say does make you scalp feel good.

----------


## Jcm800

> so jc you did not get into the regrowth site a&g topical which was expensive and also scalpure which i must say does make you scalp feel good.


 No never heard of it, i found this forum in Jan when I decided to look around for possible treatments, and found this thread, hence I'm looked upon as a fraud/plant.

So Nizoral,TRX, and recently Minox are all ive tried, so far.

----------


## doke

yeh jc scalpure is still saying it regrows hair but as said it is a clay treatment that did have apple cider vinagar in it or av as its known in the benonite clay it was supposed to draw out dht from the scalp,you apply it and leave on for about 45 mins then rinse off with shampoo,its a bit messy like a mud pack on the scalp.
The A&G was stem cell small bottles that you apply the serum to the scalp there was supposed to be another better product from them but i would not buy again,you name it and ive tried it  kevis back in the 80s when it used to be sold by a uk company then a us company bought it out again and hey presto it is now kevis 8 which by the way has topical   nicotinate in it as tx2 has,and then theres a uk product topical called hairsence look at there site jc. as it also contains topical whats in tx2?

----------


## Deluxe

"For some individuals, first results appear as early as 12 weeks. For others, results are not apparent until 8-12 months after the initiation of treatment. *However, in the majority of customers, first visible results are expected after 5 months.**
"
So those of you who have been on this product for only 2-3 months (like myself), please stop labelling this as a scam as you haven't even come close to the anticipated results period.  Againstthis, I know you were saying that you want to see full growth by 5 month mark, however, as it states, you may or may not notice by that period.  This may take about 9-12 months if we are going to do it right.

----------


## AgainstThis

That is true and why I'm definitely sticking with the treatment up until the 9 month mark. By that time, I'm sure I'll have at least an indication whether or not I'll see massive frontal regrowth or not. Also, if it keeps maintaining my hair like it already does, I'll take it indefinitely. I'm just really hopeful about the chance of regrowth, as are we all.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

damn them, Im pretty sure they changed up the first testimonial from 8 months to 9 months. That is extremely sketchy and largely indicates a scam. I hope Im wrong though. Maybe it was 9 all along but it doesnt seem like it.

     Man, there are a number of you that live so close to oxford labs. On any day off of mine I would most definitely have taken a field trip over there and asked questions myself. I really cant understand why not one of you have taken that initiative. I think it would be a fun and insightful trip. Dont know why you guys are against it.

----------


## Jcm800

> damn them, Im pretty sure they changed up the first testimonial from 8 months to 9 months. That is extremely sketchy and largely indicates a scam. I hope Im wrong though. Maybe it was 9 all along but it doesnt seem like it.
> 
>      Man, there are a number of you that live so close to oxford labs. On any day off of mine I would most definitely have taken a field trip over there and asked questions myself. I really cant understand why not one of you have taken that initiative. I think it would be a fun and insightful trip. Dont know why you guys are against it.


 I don't think you understand. These buildings have intercoms/security-they don't let any Tom Dick or Harry in without prior appointment in my experience. 

Like i already said, if my need arises, I'll make the effort, otherwise it's a waste of my time, it's off the beaten track for me.

Also-they wouldn't even let me drop by to call in and collect my order, so if I'm there to grill and question them, the door deffo won't open for me.

Not sure where you're seeing 9 months either? It's just 8 months mentioned in the testimonials, am I missing something? Ah just saw it - first testimonial, well I can't vouch for it changing but the others still say 8 months generally?

----------


## Deluxe

I read thru the website again and it looks the same to me in terms of results...I dont see anywhere that it changed from month 8 to month 9...

JCM, can you try to contact them for an interview?...pretend you're a reporter from 'the bald truth'........ :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

> I read thru the website again and it looks the same to me in terms of results...I dont see anywhere that it changed from month 8 to month 9...
> 
> JCM, can you try to contact them for an interview?...pretend you're a reporter from 'the bald truth'........


 I'd probably have a far better chance if i said I was from 'The Daily Telegraph'  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

I have sent five emails no response somethings fishy

----------


## AgainstThis

Actually, scammers ALWAYS reply, super-fast. Try messaging Provillus or Regenix or whatever...see if you don't get a super-concise reply, super fast.

TRX2 is a mystery. If it's a scam, it's working for them. If it's not, we're pioneers of the Balding Earth  :Big Grin: 

PS Still, I can't imagine they sold many units...there's maybe 10-15 people on this board who've come out and said they use. There's maybe 100 lurkers? These numbers are infinitely small for any kind of operation to keep running on. Just saying.

----------


## thechamp

You will know if there the real deal

----------


## thechamp

Important: If youve not heard from us within 72 hours then odds are were having difficulty getting emails through to you. Check your spam folder if you have one. 

Thank you, 
Andy / Scientific Support Group 
TRX2.com 


BUY NOW - FREE Hair Journal - FREE Ebook 
Follow: Facebook - Twitter
Update
Your request (#12843) has been updated.
Simply get back to us by replying to this email. Alternatively can review the status of your request and add additional comments by following this link: support.trx2.com/tickets/12843

Andy, May-10 02:44 (BST):
Hi Michael,
this is Andy (Scientific Support). I'm sorry to hear that you aren't satisfied with our product and/or results haven't kicked in so far. 
Please note that, based on our studies to date, results kick in after 5 month of continued use - some customer even notice changes/improvements only after 12 month of continued use (depending on their metabolism). Please check out our FAQ on this - http://www.trx2.com/store/faq/#f2
I hope this helps & please do feel free to keep us updated on your treatment progress. Thanks,
Andy

michael, May-09 02:52 (BST):
: Take my money and run my hair is getting worse after 3 months you took
my money you don't answer seems like your claming your product works
if you don't reply I will have to take action

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Way to take the bull by the horns there champ. " I will have to take action" lovin it, lol  :Smile:

----------


## KeepTheHair

LMAO @ That email.....

Hell, maybe this isn't a scam. But some people are LOSING hair. No studies posted and no reason to believe it's not a scam.

It's just wise to label it as a scam for now.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> And hey, darlings, before we all jump on the panic wagon, let's remember these two things:
> 
> Minoxidil gives you results during months 4-6. Months 1-3 you see some fuzz, some super minor activity proving that your follicles are alive. By month 6 you'll know what grows and what doesn't but not before.


 Wrong. Minoxidl gives you results, way before month 4. Go read the studies. I actually had my results kick in right after the first month. It was maxed out at 2.5(thickened up a little more in the next month or two perhaps because of the shed hairs coming back and a smaller shed phase) months or so. Most people have their maximum results from minox at the 4th month in. Thats not when it starts.

Your completely wrong.

----------


## doke

> damn them, Im pretty sure they changed up the first testimonial from 8 months to 9 months. That is extremely sketchy and largely indicates a scam. I hope Im wrong though. Maybe it was 9 all along but it doesnt seem like it.
> 
>      Man, there are a number of you that live so close to oxford labs. On any day off of mine I would most definitely have taken a field trip over there and asked questions myself. I really cant understand why not one of you have taken that initiative. I think it would be a fun and insightful trip. Dont know why you guys are against it.


 hi siz they do have labs in oxford uk but also in germany and thats where orders are sent from not the uk?

----------


## doke

I myself are not going to say scam or anything until at least 6 to 8 months if i can afford that is to keep it up,but even 3 months would be good to see some improvement,and going back to topical minoxidil it only works in some people and also many get side effects from it.

----------


## KeepTheHair

EVERYTHING is a scam UNTIL it's proven otherwise. What... your going to trial everything before you call them scams? 99.9&#37; of products are COMPLETE scams. This likely is one of them. It really is a scam, until it works.

Thats just how it goes.

----------


## Jcm800

> EVERYTHING is a scam UNTIL it's proven otherwise. What... your going to trial everything before you call them scams? 99.9% of products are COMPLETE scams. This likely is one of them. It really is a scam, until it works.
> 
> Thats just how it goes.


 Ah well,I agree with what you've just said, but, I'm paid up so gonna suck it n see, was fully aware from the off set that's it's most likely a fleece, but I'm happy to trial a product once before it's proven, and this is it.

----------


## Deluxe

> EVERYTHING is a scam UNTIL it's proven otherwise. What... your going to trial everything before you call them scams? 99.9% of products are COMPLETE scams. This likely is one of them. It really is a scam, until it works.
> 
> Thats just how it goes.


 The guilty until proven innocent approach?....I can't help but to feel the same way.  But for some reason, I feel like there is something to this.  I know Whitfield was going to use the "chemical compound approach", however he realized that getting FDA approval with that route would take way too long and cost too much money.  Thus the reason he supposedly found a way to create a treatment through natural supplements (although it sounds very scammish).  

Can we get any updates from people 3+ months in?

----------


## doke

> EVERYTHING is a scam UNTIL it's proven otherwise. What... your going to trial everything before you call them scams? 99.9% of products are COMPLETE scams. This likely is one of them. It really is a scam, until it works.
> 
> Thats just how it goes.


 well then even proven helpful minoxidil could be called a scam by some if it does not work,but it does in some people?

----------


## Humerus

> Actually, scammers ALWAYS reply, super-fast. Try messaging Provillus or Regenix or whatever...see if you don't get a super-concise reply, super fast.
> 
> TRX2 is a mystery. If it's a scam, it's working for them. If it's not, we're pioneers of the Balding Earth 
> 
> PS Still, I can't imagine they sold many units...there's maybe 10-15 people on this board who've come out and said they use. There's maybe 100 lurkers? These numbers are infinitely small for any kind of operation to keep running on. Just saying.


 I have seen a Japanese thread, and correct me if I’m wrong, but there was a Spanish guy in here, that said there also was a Spanish thread going on. I think that there are much more users than meets the eye; it's only the majority that posts something.

----------


## hinata

> I have seen a Japanese thread, and correct me if Im wrong, but there was a Spanish guy in here, that said there also was a Spanish thread going on. I think that there are much more users than meets the eye; it's only the majority that posts something.


 Humerus,

can you tell us if you are also using propecia/fin?

----------


## Humerus

> Humerus,
> 
> can you tell us if you are also using propecia/fin?


 Im also using finasterid 2,5 mg a day, have taking it for a year and a half now, Im not proud of it, but there was not any other alternatives when my hairloss became aggressive. Its has not giving me much, only slowing the process down a little bit, I want to quite it, but I do not trust trx2 enough yet to do so.

----------


## Deluxe

By the way, for those of you who may think Againstthis is a 'plant', I suggest you see his post history...I have come across some of his randomly and he has given some great advice and participated in other non-TRX2 related threads as well....Just sayin'.

----------


## doke

In studies it was shown that more than  1mg propecia a day is not any benefit,and in dutasteride or avodart as its known the studies were different as 0.5mgs a day produces more hai than propecia at that low dose,but up to 2.5mg dutas gives up to 90% protection against dht,the only thing with the 2.5mgs is more side affects.
Also cost at 2.5mgs a day you would need to take 5 avodart caps a day and would cost too much,but taking two 5mgs a day finasteride you would be better to take one 0.5 dutasteride?

----------


## doke

To add in studies after 24 wks men taking 5mgs finasteride a day hair counts in a test area were 75.6 hairs and dutasteride at a dose of 0.5mgs a day was 94.6 so for the smaller dose avodart is superior at a high dose of 2.5mgs a day there was 109.6 hairs on avodart,but as said cost of 5 caps day is too high.
So with trx2 if it acts better than topical minox combined with avodart 0.5 a day you should get some results.

----------


## Humerus

> In studies it was shown that more than  1mg propecia a day is not any benefit,and in dutasteride or avodart as its known the studies were different as 0.5mgs a day produces more hai than propecia at that low dose,but up to 2.5mg dutas gives up to 90% protection against dht,the only thing with the 2.5mgs is more side affects.
> Also cost at 2.5mgs a day you would need to take 5 avodart caps a day and would cost too much,but taking two 5mgs a day finasteride you would be better to take one 0.5 dutasteride?


 A have also read dose reports, and I now it wasnt the big difference whit a higher dose of finasterid, but there was a difference! A little one, and when your hairloss is as aggressive as mine was, you will do nearly everything to keep you hair. Dusterid is extremely expensive, Im using Sandozs finasterid, the price for one years uses is the same as a half month on Propecias finasterid.

----------


## doke

hi hum i used to generic finasteride and i was not sure if it was the gen product as there are lots of scam copies of drugs out on the internet and some of which could be dangerous and toxic,there is even a generic dutas out there and unless you buy from a rep seller you do not know what you are taking as i had liver pains with a generic off the internet.
When it comes to your health be very careful what and where you buy? if a product costs more its better than it doing harm toyourself be warned as i was.

----------


## Humerus

> hi hum i used to generic finasteride and i was not sure if it was the gen product as there are lots of scam copies of drugs out on the internet and some of which could be dangerous and toxic,there is even a generic dutas out there and unless you buy from a rep seller you do not know what you are taking as i had liver pains with a generic off the internet.
> When it comes to your health be very careful what and where you buy? if a product costs more its better than it doing harm toyourself be warned as i was.


 I here you bro, but i'm not baying it on the internet, I get it on prescription
from my doctor, so it's safe enough.

----------


## doke

thats good hum i get my avodart from my gp so i am lucky although its still not for hair loss yet.

----------


## Jcm800

> hi hum i used to generic finasteride and i was not sure if it was the gen product as there are lots of scam copies of drugs out on the internet and some of which could be dangerous and toxic,there is even a generic dutas out there and unless you buy from a rep seller you do not know what you are taking as i had liver pains with a generic off the internet.
> When it comes to your health be very careful what and where you buy? if a product costs more its better than it doing harm toyourself be warned as i was.


 Have you had much success with Fin etc Doke?

----------


## doke

hi jc i did not get anything with fin only dutasteride has kept what i have and it is now slowly recovering,and with trx i hope to get some more regrowth i may add spectral rs without the minox in it as i cannot use minox.

----------


## Jcm800

> hi jc i did not get anything with fin only dutasteride has kept what i have and it is now slowly recovering,and with trx i hope to get some more regrowth i may add spectral rs without the minox in it as i cannot use minox.


 I see, and why can't you use Minox? I've been reading about people looking like shit on it-getting puffy faces and dark eyes, did you have any of that?

----------


## doke

Minox seems to give me a lightheaded feeling and as you say puffy face and headachs,have you seen the pics of the twins?

----------


## Jcm800

> Minox seems to give me a lightheaded feeling and as you say puffy face and headachs,have you seen the pics of the twins?


 Hmm I haven't experienced any of that yet, touch wood.  

No, who are the twins?

----------


## doke

just go to http://twinshairloss.com/ web site you will see the one that took avodart and the other that did not and what a difference.

----------


## doke

hi jc and others have you seen the twins

----------


## thechamp

On a positive note doing my hair with wax before heading out no shedding again

----------


## Jcm800

Damn if I wasn't just over three weeks into applying Minox foam once a night, I'd be over the moon. 

I'm seeing activity centre hairline, baby hairs coming thru, guess it's down to the Minox tho,would like to attribute it to TRX but then again who knows?!

----------


## southeast_eu

for new guy...dont be stupid like me dont even think to order before see any results and ...i ve order the product 2 weeks ago(3-8 its the term) and even now didnt received try to call someone and numbers doesnt exist on their website even now still havent the answer for my email (they sent me a bluddy ticket i feel  like i need to go to the cinema lol)
God what was in my mind  even now i am looking in the mirror and i feel like i see a future bald guy but anymore a STUPID ONE ..
from now anti pills, wigs, head tatoo,anti hairtransplant , or any other stupid treatment i am looking just for a real solution for us :blades ..
good look!!

----------


## Jcm800

> for new guy...dont be stupid like me dont even think to order before see any results and ...i ve order the product 2 weeks ago(3-8 its the term) and even now didnt received try to call someone and numbers doesnt exist on their website even now still havent the answer for my email (they sent me a bluddy ticket i feel  like i need to go to the cinema lol)
> God what was in my mind  even now i am looking in the mirror and i feel like i see a future bald guy but anymore a STUPID ONE ..
> from now anti pills, wigs, head tatoo,anti hairtransplant , or any other stupid treatment i am looking just for a real solution for us :blades ..
> good look!!


 You should have a tracking number? Have you looked it up?

Where in the world are you? It makes a difference regarding delivery times..

And yeah mail responses can be slow, they usually reply..eventually.

----------


## Flowers

Jesus Christ I can't even read half of these grammatically challenged new member's posts and they don't stop talking about bullshit!

----------


## southeast_eu

i got the tracking number since the first day when i pay for product 
Order ID: 11TRX21225112
Date Ordered: 27/04/2011
Billing Method: Credit or Debit Card
Shipping Zone: Zone 1 (EU)
and living for the moment in uk, regarding my emails i sent one on 28 april  to ask few qs (and i told you they reply back with a CIRCUS TICKET LOL they took my money but if i want to ask them about something i need to wait years)
where in the world there is a treatment company(scam or not)  without a costumer number on their website..
be bold is better then stupid ..it wont happen trust me

----------


## southeast_eu

i am  sorry for my english ,i ve just studied your language for one year..
southest eu(europe)

----------


## UK_

> Jesus Christ I can't even read half of these grammatically challenged new member's posts and they don't stop talking about bullshit!


 lmfao....  :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

:EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## southeast_eu

I FEEL LIKE IM  RIGHT :
till now no results =another scam 
I FEEL LIKE IM  RIGHT :
till now no results =another scam 
I FEEL LIKE IM  RIGHT :
till now no results =another scam 
I FEEL LIKE IM  RIGHT :
till now no results =another scam 
I FEEL LIKE IM  RIGHT :
till now no results =another scam 
I FEEL LIKE IM  RIGHT :
till now no results =another scam 
I FEEL LIKE IM  RIGHT :
till now no results =another scam 
I FEEL LIKE IM  RIGHT :
till now no results =another scam

----------


## KeepTheHair

Sent them 2 emails. No replies yet. Been a long time for the first. Guess they don't give a shit.

----------


## Deluxe

May-05 17:23 (BST):
To: TRX2 Support Team
From:
First Name: XXXX
Last Name: XXXX
XXXXX@gmail.com
Message:
I have previously ordered a 3 month supply of TRX2 and am
contemplating ordering another 6 month supply. However, the price for
6 month supply is fairly steep at around $500. Before I commit to make
the order, I would like to know when the clinical studies of this
product will be released and when we will see any type of pictures. At
this time, we are only going off what the website states, which is
hardly proof enough.
A prompt response would be appreciated.
Regards,
xxxxx

Andy, May-10 02:53 (BST):
Hi xxxx,
this is Andy (Scientific Support). 
Our company's internal studies are set to be long-term and only will be published once fully gathered. However, TRX2 will soon start compiling the experiences of customers using our products. Customers will be asked to take pictures of their progress and document a variety of different parameters. More information please refer to http://www.trx2.com/store/trx2-ongoing-customer-study/
There will be a product discount available for participants so this may be of interest for you. 
I hope this helps & please feel free to keep us updated about your treatment progress. Thanks,
Andy

----------


## Thinning@30

> Our company's internal studies are set to be long-term and only will be published once fully gathered. However, TRX2 will soon start compiling the experiences of customers using our products. Customers will be asked to take pictures of their progress and document a variety of different parameters. More information please refer to http://www.trx2.com/store/trx2-ongoing-customer-study/
> There will be a product discount available for participants so this may be of interest for you.


 In other words, the customers are the study.  Ugh.  Didn't they promise that the results of some kind of study or trial would be available by 3Q 2011?  I find it amazing that if this stuff works as indicated, TRX2 can't publish a single set of before and after photographs for any of the participants of their internal trials.

----------


## Jcm800

I said ages ago we're most likely the study, looks like i was right.

Doesn't inspire confidence, I've paid my
Money now, wouldn't recommend AGAIN that anyone else does until we report anything definitive in OUR study.

----------


## Deluxe

> I said ages ago we're most likely the study, looks like i was right.
> 
> Doesn't inspire confidence, I've paid my
> Money now, wouldn't recommend AGAIN that anyone else does until we report anything definitive in OUR study.


 No, I think they have their own study and the customer study is standalone as well.  They have their own "internal" study.

----------


## Flowers

Where's AgainstThis to tell us why everything will be OK?

----------


## Jcm800

> No, I think they have their own study and the customer study is standalone as well.  They have their own "internal" study.


 Sorry I think you're being optimistic there, maybe I'm wrong but theyre enticing us in to be their study, looks that way to me.

----------


## Flowers

Why doesn't someone just send them an email asking about it? It's that simple just start the email with a money related question. And then mention that they said results would be released at Q3 '11 but they recently sent an email to a customer with no mention of this

----------


## doke

its early days for me to say anything as with minoxidil when it first came out it was not a cure for male pattern loss,and regarding orders i received my order in the uk in just 4 days so that was good and any e mails i have sent only one did not get a reply,so i have no gripes with the company yet,also you say $500 for 6months i am on there discount which sends out every 75 days a 3month supply at 10% discount so £120 for 3months not too bad if it works,but they have said that they are working on more hair loss products.
I have said this is not an overnight cure as minox is not either,and the company is not hyping this product up like some hair loss scams.
I see it as it works for me or does not and remember we are taking a chance and on a trial,im surprised you did not receive your trx if you paid by credit or even a debit card you can get your money back.
I wonder if there some plants on here that would like to see trx2 fail?

----------


## KeepTheHair

> its early days for me to say anything as with minoxidil when it first came out it was not a cure for male pattern loss,and regarding orders i received my order in the uk in just 4 days so that was good and any e mails i have sent only one did not get a reply,so i have no gripes with the company yet,also you say $500 for 6months i am on there discount which sends out every 75 days a 3month supply at 10% discount so £120 for 3months not too bad if it works,but they have said that they are working on more hair loss products.
> I have said this is not an overnight cure as minox is not either,and the company is not hyping this product up like some hair loss scams.
> I see it as it works for me or does not and remember we are taking a chance and on a trial,im surprised you did not receive your trx if you paid by credit or even a debit card you can get your money back.
> I wonder if there some plants on here that would like to see trx2 fail?


  :Confused: 
If it works. It won't ****ing fail. Please don't be crazy.

----------


## Deluxe

> Why doesn't someone just send them an email asking about it? It's that simple just start the email with a money related question. And then mention that they said results would be released at Q3 '11 but they recently sent an email to a customer with no mention of this


 I agree with Flowers...Since I've already sent them an e-mail, can someone else take initiative and state the subject as *'Order questions'* and *state as I did, that you want to purchase TRX2, but before you do that you want to know when the actual clinical trials will be available, etc, etc.*

----------


## Jcm800

> I agree with Flowers...Since I've already sent them an e-mail, can someone else take initiative and state the subject as *'Order questions'* and *state as I did, that you want to purchase TRX2, but before you do that you want to know when the actual clinical trials will be available, etc, etc.*


 Sounds good but being as they're fully aware of this thread and no doubt check in every day/hour to have a laugh they'd most likely come up with a pre-prepared smart arse reply,no?

----------


## Flowers

> Sounds good but being as they're fully aware of this thread and no doubt check in every day/hour to have a laugh they'd most likely come up with a pre-prepared smart arse reply,no?


 Well it's worth a shot

----------


## AgainstThis

Because they don't have to answer shit for us.

Their mystery marketing has served them well so far and will probably take them to September-October. If by that time no one has the promised results, they'll be forced out of their niche and eventually be forced to show some cards. So take it easy, some of us will be starting month 5 soon and when summer is out, so will be the truth.

----------


## UK_

> Because they don't have to answer shit for us.
> 
> Their mystery marketing has served them well so far and will probably take them to September-October. If by that time no one has the promised results, they'll be forced out of their niche and eventually be forced to show some cards. So take it easy, some of us will be starting month 5 soon and when summer is out, so will be the truth.


 LOL haha even if they TOLD the public they were scamming them, customers would still flock to their website in the _hope_ of a few vellus hairs.

I sent these conmen an email 2 months back asking for some studies into the products efficacy, and some proof for all the crazy claims they were making... no reply lol.

----------


## measured optimism

If I could weigh in.  I've been thinking about this too, and I think that it's unlikely that the company is making much money right now, at least not enough to offset the past and present operation costs.  So I would guess that making it to the next level of profitability (local distributors buying in bulk and the like) would require the publishing of the trial results and scientific legitimacy. 

I am also reminded that a few years back there after some mention/interviews in the papers, radio silence followed until the website and product launch. this is probably the same thing.  

I'm noticing more and more hairs in my receding areas.  shedding less.  I'm satisfied that it's working, but I would still suggest anyone who hasn't ordered to hold off a few more months until clinical proof etc. is released. (supposing that it will be)

best of luck to you all.

----------


## thechamp

Positive no shedding so hopefully the hairs I shed last week will come back and thing will be looking up

----------


## doke

This product is another like the drugs that were for some illness not for hair loss and it was found to regrow hair,the only problem i have with trx2 is that it was on mice? and in the case of minoxidil it was on humans that the heart drug started growing hair?and also minox had at least 2000 trial subjects and had to have stage 0ne two and three trials for it to see if its safe and works.
We know that natural products companies cannot afford the mass $$$$ to trial them so its us who face the cost on unproven treatments.
I myself are still sceptical until i see results like most of you,but the company is not like procerin and kevis and many others that are all over the internet,and to be fair they seem to say they are trying to get a product that helps,i noticed that they say its not a cure yet but are working on some other things as well for alopecia?

----------


## Hzi

What do you think about this statement regarding TRX2, especially the last section (from another HL-board)?
The writer seems to be well informed, open-minded, but also critical..




> Initially I figured this was just another snake oil, useless supplement. However I took a look at that website and read the ingredients and the proposed method of action, and it sounds good in theory.
> 
> It is supposedly a Pottasium Channel Opener, Minoxidil is a Pottasium Channel opener as well, and some people speculate that Minoxidil's Method of action may be through its Pottasium Chanel opening properties. A potassium channel opener is a type of drug which facilitates ion transmission through potassium channels.
> 
> With all of that said I would still be surprised if it works, Typically any effective Pottasium Channel Opener will be a serious prescription medication which would require a prescription, due to risks of side effects. But, this is a natural product, which leads me to believe it would be ineffective, if it were a potent Potassium Chanel Opener it would surely require a prescription. But this is all just an educated guess

----------


## KeepTheHair

We have been over all that.

it's just marketing jibberish until proven.

----------


## doke

Looking again at the trx site they do talk about the time that people see some results some as early as 14 weeks and some 5 months and then 8-12 months and that its only for early onset mpb 1-4 ham scale.
So for many of us that have had years of fighting mpb it maybe too late.
Also i notice on a link from the site that if men are castrated before pubity they do not develope mpb so thats drastic no sex anymore in that case,the only thing would be to find a topical antiandrogen like ru58841 that has no side effects on out sexal function as is the case of finasteride and dutasteride,many of us tried topical flutamide which can still cause side affects only ru58841 seems to fit the bill nut has not been released to the public,although some at other hairloss sites have got holt of some ru powder and made there own topicals,but it is expensive and there is the problem that some of the powder may not be stable.
Then there was the antiandrogen ecapil or fluridil as its name as well seemed the thing,but you cannot use another topical like minoxidil with it as it degrades in water and minox contains water?
So how can we block dht from our scalps without side affects of oral drugs only a safe topical would do and it seems after many years all we still have is the same old drugs that are not a cure.
I do think that trx2 may help if we had a topical with it and thats why i am going to use (already ordered) spectral rs which does not have minox in it but has a close relative adenosine and many more ingredience to try to block dht naturally.

----------


## thechamp

Sheded one hair this mornIng now like I said I think i have been on trx2 3 months or so if this continues this could get very exciting

----------


## thechamp

We would all have results pretty quick the natural routes just taking alot longer

----------


## sizzlinghairs

champ, you be a funny dude. "scam" "hey relax" "scam" etc, so on and so forth.  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

We are all to anxious now shedding one hair if my hair stays the same il be happy

----------


## doke

The trx2 is no scam as the treatment was trialed  as i have said before for hepititis  but regrew hair on mice, the only thing is not on humans until now i think,but the oxford bio labs have some reputable backers and they do want to help alopecia patients,and also we know as said even the mpb drugs do not help a lot in some so lets hope for more.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Who is backing them?

----------


## doke

Go to there site and study up before making remarks?

----------


## KeepTheHair

I was wondering you dumbass. Jesus, calm down. I believe you... I just didn't want to go check.

Grow the **** up.

----------


## doke

hi keep its funny really sorry about the short remark i will go and see again myself.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Yeah me too I overreacted also lol

----------


## doke

hey keep there is supporters what that means i do not know,does it mean they are putting finance into finding a cure,they must have some form of backing to get the product off the ground,unless they make it in an old backstreet shed haha,some things on there site are too much to copy to here though,anyway keep i think i would have lost my rag to my remark.
I still hope this trx works as it would be great. :Smile:

----------


## KeepTheHair

Well, other scams have finance somehow too you know. We can't use that to say they might be more legit.

I hope this works also, which is obvious.  But we should stay reasonable. There is no reason to believe this will work yet. Only hope.

And I doubt they gave mice or whatever this treatment, might have been a drug rather. I don't know how much this natural stuff can really do.

Lets just keep our fingers crossed.

----------


## doke

Keep and others i have just today started using topical spectral rs and i will keep you updated.

----------


## Flowers

I think the point doke was making was that the companies funding trx2 are open about it and listed on the site. That could make them look pretty bad if it turns out to be a scam

----------


## Deluxe

FYI JCM

From the website:

20. You say that TRX2TMis a revolutionary product. Have you conducted clinical trials for this product yet? If so, can you provide photographs of customers who underwent your treatment?

We have completed pre-clinical studies on TRX2TM Molecular Hair Growth Supplement and are currently in the process of conducting a long-term scientific study. The results so far have been outstanding. However, as studies are ongoing, results are not expected to be published before Q3 2011.

----------


## Jcm800

> FYI JCM
> 
> From the website:
> 
> 20. You say that TRX2TMis a revolutionary product. Have you conducted clinical trials for this product yet? If so, can you provide photographs of customers who underwent your treatment?
> 
> We have completed pre-clinical studies on TRX2TM Molecular Hair Growth Supplement and are currently in the process of conducting a long-term scientific study. The results so far have been outstanding. However, as studies are ongoing, results are not expected to be published before Q3 2011.


 FYI yawn, let's see..

----------


## thechamp

And how long you been On trx2 now

----------


## doke

the champ is in aus,i think jcm is in uk,im in uk and where are you keep and others? as its nice to know and keep positive. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

> the champ is in aus,i think jcm is in uk,im in uk and where are you keep and others? as its nice to know and keep positive.


 Yep I'm in the UK.

And Three months on TRX2 today.

Benefits? Hard to say, been on Minox for nearly a month, so the few baby hairs I see appearing are most likely down to that.

----------


## doke

Funny really since using spectral rs that does not contain minox my hair looks thicker.

----------


## Jcm800

> Funny really since using spectral rs that does not contain minox my hair looks thicker.


 How long have you been using that Doke?

Do you mean cosmetically thicker due to the application?

I mean, Minox makes my hairline look thicker simply because of it's application and the way it dries.

----------


## thechamp

SHIPMENT NOTIFICATION
The following shipment has been prepared for shipping by Oxford Biolabs Ltd. as part of your quarterly TRX2 Hair Growth Club subscription.*
Please note: Should your shipping address change in the future please make sure to either notify us my email or make updates in your account profile on our website www.trx2.com, accordingly.*

Please do feel free to drop us a line any time and keep us informed about your individual treatment progress.*

Kind regards,
Your TRX2 Team

----------


## doke

> How long have you been using that Doke?
> 
> Do you mean cosmetically thicker due to the application?
> 
> I mean, Minox makes my hairline look thicker simply because of it's application and the way it dries.


 hi jc i think its cosmetic as i have only started using about four days it would be a miracle in that time,but in conjuction with trx it will be interesting.

----------


## humboldt

> hi jc i think its cosmetic as i have only started using about four days it would be a miracle in that time,but in conjuction with trx it will be interesting.


 Why in conjunction with trx?! Let it be! Neither TRX has an effect on hairloss nor Spectral RS! I tried it for half a year in a daily application. Hair looks somewhat thicker, but so it also does with a good volume shampoo..no effect related to AGA! 

but back to TRX:
I still shed tons of hair every day, absolutely no slowdown of hairloss..not to mention a visible effect. With Fin I saw already a massive slowdown after weeks, a completely stop in less than 2 months of use..and A VISIBLE EFFECT after 3 Months. It´s a waste of time and money..if it works, there would NOW be a indication of decrease in hairloss...but nothing of the sort!

----------


## Jcm800

> Why in conjunction with trx?! Let it be! Neither TRX has an effect on hairloss nor Spectral RS! I tried it for half a year in a daily application. Hair looks somewhat thicker, but so it also does with a good volume shampoo..no effect related to AGA! 
> 
> but back to TRX:
> I still shed tons of hair every day, absolutely no slowdown of hairloss..not to mention a visible effect. With Fin I saw already a massive slowdown after weeks, a completely stop in less than 2 months of use..and A VISIBLE EFFECT after 3 Months. It´s a waste of time and money..if it works, there would NOW be a indication of decrease in hairloss...but nothing of the sort!


 To be honest I'm shedding as per usual, but gotta carry on, still got three months supply left, on I go..

----------


## doke

i see someone at regrowth has upped his dose of finasteride to 2mgs a day and he says it has grown his hair back.

----------


## Jcm800

> i see someone at regrowth has upped his dose of finasteride to 2mgs a day and he says it has grown his hair back.


 Perhaps it has, but at what cost?

----------


## humboldt

> To be honest I'm shedding as per usual, but gotta carry on, still got three months supply left, on I go..


 But why carry on...what should change next month(s), if there wasn&#180;t any (little) change the last months??? I expected at least a little decrease in the hairloss rate to get a proof, that TRX could be an effective, powerful AGA-treatment..

----------


## Jcm800

> But why carry on...what should change next month(s), if there wasn´t any (little) change the last months??? I expected at least a little decrease in the hairloss rate to get a proof, that TRX could be an effective, powerful AGA-treatment..


 I'll carry on because I've got three full bottles still, in the hope going past three months to six may deliver the 'honest results' I was promised  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

Thing is, a fair dose of negativity is warranted by now-sure they say 5-8 months or even longer, but by 3-4 months I'd have expected a few people to come forward and say yeah man, shit is starting to work, peach fuzz spreading,setting the scene for hairy **** off temple regions.  It ain't happening, people still shedding. 

There's only AgainstThis who's mildly happily I think? And who else? Lol, it's not looking promising really for a turbo reversal, save your money newbies, heed my advice.

----------


## thechamp

Well in the shedding mines stopped so maybe a sign

----------


## thechamp

My hAir has fully stopped shedding hair looks healthy so I'm easily 3 months and a bit in so hang in there

----------


## Jcm800

> My hAir has fully stopped shedding hair looks healthy so I'm easily 3 months and a bit in so hang in there


 I'm hangin in desperation lol, time will tell.

----------


## thechamp

I think I have been on it longer then u but I mean reduce shedding is a bonus

----------


## Jcm800

> I think I have been on it longer then u but I mean reduce shedding is a bonus


 We're most likely experiencing natural mpb shed cycles. 

I'm not looking for a shed bonus. 

Im expecting honest results and regrowth, won't settle for random shedding, anyway, time is passing..

----------


## thechamp

There is still time

----------


## Deluxe

For everyone taking pics and posting, please try to include a picture of your hair parted down the middle, which can easily indicate if hair is getting thicker or showing regrowth.  This is one of the ways that TRX2 is requiring individuals to take pictures who are taking part in their customer study.  

Againstthis and gutted, it would be very interesting to see this especially from you guys as both of you are noticing differences in hair texture and thickness.

----------


## AgainstThis

If we had thought of this 4 months ago, it'd have been better. As it stands now, it won't make much of a difference. In another month or two we'll know what's what.

----------


## thechamp

How long until you hit month 5 any difference in your hair

----------


## thechamp

[ TRX2 Support Team] Re: Why are you sending me a quarterly shipment (ticket #12864)
Reply ▼
*Delete*More ▼
*
6:50 AM
TRX2 Support Team
Show details
## Please do not write below this line ##




Important: If youve not heard from us within 72 hours then odds are were having difficulty getting emails through to you. Check your spam folder if you have one. 

Thank you, 
Luiza / General Support Group 
TRX2.com 


BUY NOW - FREE Hair Journal - FREE Ebook 
Follow: Facebook - Twitter
Update
Your request (#12864) has been updated.
Simply get back to us by replying to this email. Alternatively can review the status of your request and add additional comments by following this link: support.trx2.com/tickets/12864

michael, May-16 23:50 (BST):
I want to know how many bottles of trx2 you are sending me code I have enough for six months and if I don't have the results I want I will be sending them back to you
Date: Mon, 16 May 2011 16:51:17 +0000

Luiza, May-16 17:51 (BST):
Dear Michael,
I confirm that the supplies have already left our warehouse this morning. Therefore I won't be able to cancel this quarters shipment (and/or refund you for this quarters transaction) - I'm sorry that this hasn't been your expectation when ordering. However, you have ordered the recurring product (including the price discount and benefits involved) and as the order has been processed automatically there isn't anything we can do about this at this stage.
I have now canceled your Hair Growth Club subscriptions, as instructed. There will be no more automated shipping/billing anymore in the future.
One note: Please be aware that results can take some time to kick in - for the majority of customers this happens after around 5 month of continued use - see http://www.trx2.com/store/faq/#f2.
During the last weeks we received tremendously encouraging feedback from our customers and will be publishing an extensive knowledge base (including photos, results and other effects) on our website soon. Please do stay tuned and feel free to reach out again any time.
I wish you the very best!
Luiza

michael, May-16 14:40 (BST):
Well I have enough and since I have not achieved the results I want I'll wait and you guys still have no proof this product works
Date: Mon, 16 May 2011 12:58:55 +0000

Luiza, May-16 13:58 (BST):
Dear Michael,
you are currently subscribed to our TRX2 Hair Growth Club subscription (Best value) - see http://www.trx2.com/store/trx2-capsules/. This is what you have been ordering back on the 25.02.2011. You have been charged for your second quarterly supply on 12.05.2011 according to the terms you have agreed and signed up to. During the checkout process we are explaining multiple times that when ordering the "Best Value" deal (i.e. the Hair Growth Club Subscription) you will be billed/shipped automatically every quarter (only our "Good Value", "Introductory Value" or "Bulk Offerings" come as one-off payment). The Hair Growth Club really is designed for your convenience to not have to worry about reordering. Also there are benefits involved with the subscription (e.g. a price discount and a FREE 3-month supply after every 12 month of subscription).
Am I understanding right that you wish to cancel your Hair Growth Club subscription so no future supplies will be shipped?
Cancellation of your Hair Growth Club subscription (i.e. automated shipping/billing every 3 month) is no hassle and can be done at any point BUT once done we will not be able to reverse it and any accrued membership benefits will be lost (e.g. the FREE 3-month supply after every 12 month of subscription).
Also I have dropped a line to our warehouse team to see if your supplies already left our warehouse. I'm currently waiting to hear back from them. If the supplies haven't left we could cancel shipment (and refund you accordingly). However, if the supplies are already on their way to you there is nothing we can really do on our side for this time shipment.
Hope this helps & please do let me know how you wish to proceed.
Best,
Luiza

michael, May-14 23:24 (BST):
To: TRX2 Support Team
From:
First Name: Michael
Last Name: Theodosiades
michaeltheoo@hotmail.com
Message:
I never signed up for a quarterly shipment and your trying to send me
one I don't know If your product works yet so I'll wait to reorder it
my self if your product is the real deal get back to me asap

----------


## Winston

People when will you all wise up as realize that you are all wasting your precious time and money? TRX2 is simply one of many in a long line of ineffective hair loss products marketed to desperate hair loss sufferers. Wake up already!

----------


## sizzlinghairs

damn them. You are getting constant responses where I have sent over 5 emails with no response yet. So F*cking shiesty.. Pisses me off.

What email adress are you sending your questions to champ??

----------


## Jasari

I've basically been lurking primarily the hair restoration forum for the past few years, until trx2 was mentioned in conjuntion with this site. Basically my hair line is a norwood 2 but has thinned to the point where everthing in the front third except for the forelock looks bald under bright light. Essentially I've been able to maintain this level for the past 3 years with revivogen (whether my hairloss is very slow. Or revivogen helps i dont know, but am not willing to stop). In the past 2 weeks i took the plunge with generic monox only .5 of a ml 1x per day (5%) which seems to avoid side effects and trx2, as well as no gluten in the diet. Now ill post some pics when my home pc is back on, but I'm positive my hair line is regrowing. I'm not sure which component is working or whether its the combination but the rest of the front 3rd is becoming visible and starting to blend in with the rest of my hair.

----------


## abb83

should i use all of these together at once?

----------


## Jcm800

> should i use all of these together at once?


 Wouldn't use TRX2 at least until those of us using it have done so for at least six months, up to you tho-just hate to see new people potentially make TW richer if it turns out to be a scam.

----------


## Winston

> Wouldn't use TRX2 at least until those of us using it have done so for at least six months, up to you tho-just hate to see new people potentially make TW richer if it turns out to be a scam.


 There will always be a few people who think that they are seeing some positive results with anything they put on their head or ingest that claims to fight hair loss. This product will turn out just like all the rest  of the non-FDA approved drugs for hair loss.  People will buy it out of desperation, hoping against hope that it will work. This company will continue to make money off of desperate folks and thats that. This company screams scam! You guys are just too desperate to see it.

----------


## Flowers

> There will always be a few people who think that they are seeing some positive results with anything they put on their head or ingest that claims to fight hair loss. This product will turn out just like all the rest  of the non-FDA approved drugs for hair loss.  People will buy it out of desperation, hoping against hope that it will work. This company will continue to make money off of desperate folks and thats that. This company screams scam! You guys are just too desperate to see it.


 Why do you say that? What about all of the companies who have funded it and the fact that the founder is open about his real name? What other scam products are like this? I'm just trying to look on the bright side but you're being too much of a downer. If it's not gonna work then it won't we don't need people bitching about it. Just don't buy it then

----------


## KeepTheHair

^Nah, the truth just hurts. Winston is right, even if this works. You have to have that mentality.

Those that have good supplies, try them, see if this works or not. Other people...don't order.

----------


## Jcm800

> ^Nah, the truth just hurts. Winston is right, even if this works. You have to have that mentality.
> 
> Those that have good supplies, try them, see if this works or not. Other people...don't order.


 I've got enough to take me to six months, paid for. 

I'm constantly telling people not to purchase it. 

We'll wait now, frankly i don't see it living up to expectations, but I'll take it religiously to find out.

----------


## Winston

> Why do you say that? What about all of the companies who have funded it and the fact that the founder is open about his real name? What other scam products are like this? I'm just trying to look on the bright side but you're being too much of a downer. If it's not gonna work then it won't we don't need people bitching about it. Just don't buy it then


 As long as the founder stays within the legal parameters for selling his product he has nothing to worry about. Lots of people put their real names to scam products. What does that mean? I wish you all well, but I think enough is enough and the truth has to be known about this. It will not work and if it did it would be well known by now. Any company who markets through a website, has auto reorder, sells news letters, etc. just screams scam! Wake up people! Ive said my piece.

----------


## thechamp

My hair is looking thicker had a few comments from people

----------


## Jcm800

> My hair is looking thicker had a few comments from people


 Lol, your opinion changes like the wind.

----------


## thechamp

Well my dad said your hair looks thicker and I do suffer anxiety so I'm alway anxious about my hair

----------


## Jasari

I don't think people suffering hair loss especially cases which are blatantly obvious think their hair is better after the use of any hairloss product. the mirror is a constant reminder of your hair daily.  I do wonder though why so many people on these forums go directly to topicals and say they have tried everything without ever correcting their diet, which one of the biggest contributors to inflammation.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> I don't think people suffering hair loss especially cases which are blatantly obvious think their hair is better after the use of any hairloss product. the mirror is a constant reminder of your hair daily.  I do wonder though why so many people on these forums go directly to topicals and say they have tried everything without ever correcting their diet, which one of the biggest contributors to inflammation.


 blah blah blah blah

Hair loss is not caused by diet.

----------


## Jasari

Of course it isnt caused by diet, but it can be worsened and accelerated by diet. 

There are numerous studies highlighting the fact that high glyceamic foods create an increase in DHT. The arguement that people with full heads of hair eat crap doesn't stack due to the fact that obviously their hair isnt predisposed to MPB. 

My point is that alot of people will step up and take a drug ( I.e Finasteride)which can decrease their manhood, various topicals and then they go ahead and consume a diet producing similar effects to what they are trying to adress with these drugs.

----------


## abb83

> Wouldn't use TRX2 at least until those of us using it have done so for at least six months, up to you tho-just hate to see new people potentially make TW richer if it turns out to be a scam.


 thing is i already bought it.... so dont know what to do :/

----------


## Jcm800

> thing is i already bought it.... so dont know what to do :/


 How much did you buy? Long as the bottles are still sealed you should be able to return them for a refund?

----------


## AgainstThis

If it's three bottles, return it and claim your money back.

I'm on my 5th month now, just in and though my shedding has stopped and my hair looks better than it did when I started the treatment, I'm not overly enthusiastic. Maybe another month will tell.

Maybe.

----------


## AgainstThis

And the argument on TRX2's illegitimacy is bullshit.

They only auto-renew if you pick the PayPal option and the advertising is the same as any other product, effective or not. Porn sites recharge you but the ****ing is real, you know?

Unless something massive hits this or the next month, I can confirm lessened shedding and better hair but no miracles of frontal regrowth or whatever was promised.

----------


## doke

I know we all do it but justin2rue at hairsite may have a point when he says that do not look at your hair so much in mirrors,as i was taking finasteride 1mg a day and minox topical and did not bother to look at my crown bald spot and after six months i noticed a difference of the bald spot getting smaller.
I have cancelled my next auto ship with paypal as i am still sceptical and will use up what i have,i really beleave that this will not regrow any of my hair back and have decided to go back on my regaine foam which seems to show a small amount of hair regrowth in about four weeks.

----------


## Jcm800

I'm gonna continue with my Minox and perhaps start applying it twice daily to my hairline as opposed to once so far. 

Got more faith in that working than i have TRX2 really.

I've also got a stockpile of separate compounds too, so after six months I may as well carry on taking those and save some bucks. 

If AgainstThis doesn't seem overly impressed, given his usual optimism, I don't think anyone else is going to be over the moon with TRX2 either.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Trx2 DOES NOT WORK. No one has had any results beyond normal shedding changes and blah blah. NO results yet and at least someone should have seen something by now.

We all have our good hair days and think it's trx2 but really its not. It's defintely not working for me.

Let's wait for studies or some more legitimacy. DO NOT ORDER TRX2.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Against, whats the deal with the little hairs on the temple corners?

----------


## Jcm800

My interest is deffo starting to wain tho.

Still shedding more than ever used to, still seeing little white patches of scalp appear, granted Minox is giving me a few baby hairs but three months in and **** all is indicating the onset of honest results..

----------


## KeepTheHair

If minox works for you then you should have less hair 1 month in on minox and shedding more. At the 2-3 months you should get some regrowth... if it works.

----------


## Jcm800

> If minox works for you then you should have less hair 1 month in on minox and shedding more. At the 2-3 months you should get some regrowth... if it works.


 Then there's the confusion for me. Because I've only been using Minox x1 daily for a month and I see activity-tiny hairs albeit small amounts. 

Along with shedding and white patches of scalp! Confused.com.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Some hair will obviously start earlier if they were already shed naturally. Minox just speeds up this process at first then keeps them in the anagan phase for a longer period.

----------


## Jcm800

> Some hair will obviously start earlier if they were already shed naturally. Minox just speeds up this process at first then keeps them in the anagan phase for a longer period.


 Fair enough, been on it a month, time to up it to a/m and p/m do you think? Or just carry on evenings?

----------


## Jcm800

Also, the new batch, and fresh bottle that I've opened-the caps have a different 'taste' when I put them on my tongue prior to swallowing them than the other supplies I had before, what's that about?

----------


## thechamp

Thank you, 
Luiza / General Support Group 
TRX2.com 


BUY NOW - FREE Hair Journal - FREE Ebook 
Follow: Facebook - Twitter
Update
Your request (#12864) has been updated.
Simply get back to us by replying to this email. Alternatively can review the status of your request and add additional comments by following this link: support.trx2.com/tickets/12864

Luiza, May-18 15:09 (BST):
Hi Michael,
I'd like to encourage you to give our treatment a chance. Again, depending on your metabolism, results can take time to kick in. In any case I wish you the very best. Please do stay in touch and update us on your individual treatment progress.
Best,
Luiza

michael, May-17 22:48 (BST):
That's right I'm in Australia and now what if your product is not effective you send me all theses bottles this is not fair
Date: Tue, 17 May 2011 16:29:04 +0000

Luiza, May-17 17:29 (BST):
Dear Michael,
you have purchased 3x3 bottles as part of the quarterly hair growth club subscription you have signed up and ordered. Therefore we have shipped/billed you for those 9 bottles. All orders made are processed automatically and it would be not possible to check with every customer twice if he really wants to receive his next quarterly supply. I hope this makes sense and you can understand this.
Now returning the product from Australia may be a tricky one. Please note that we can refund you for your unused bottles (according to our Return policy) but we can't refund you for any used bottles, our shipping costs to you and your shipping costs back to us. Also we won't be able to refund you on potential potential customs tax (which may be accrued when re-importing to Europe). We do not deal with international returns (outside European Union) often - simply because international shipping costs are very high and financially it usually doesn't make much sense to the customer. To read more about our Return Policy, please visit
https://www.trx2.com/store/legal-not...refund-policy/
However, should you decide to return the product, please use the following address:
Oxford Biolabs Ltd.
c/o Mailcom AG
Lise-Meitner-Str.4
82216 Maisach
Germany
Important: Please keep the tracking number of the parcel in case the parcel is getting lost. We advise to make any returns via a shipment method where you receive such a tracking number. Obviously we can't take responsibility if your parcel is getting lost and having such a tracking number in place will be a re-assurance for you.
One note: We believe in our product - the results (documents by both our studies to date and our customers) are impressive. I'm aware that the industry has been scammed by false hopes and product for many years and customers are getting frustrated. However, please be sure that we are a research based company and have put in a great deal of resources in realizing a treatment option that is safe and actually delivers results.
Best,
Luiza

michael, May-17 02:31 (BST):
You don't get the point this has scam written all over it take my money we need proof this works get back to me
Date: Mon, 16 May 2011 22:50:10 +0000

michael, May-16 23:50 (BST):
I want to know how many bottles of trx2 you are sending me code I have enough for six months and if I don't have the results I want I will be sending them back to you
Date: Mon, 16 May 2011 16:51:17 +0000

Luiza, May-16 17:51 (BST):
Dear Michael,
I confirm that the supplies have already left our warehouse this morning. Therefore I won't be able to cancel this quarters shipment (and/or refund you for this quarters transaction) - I'm sorry that this hasn't been your expectation when ordering. However, you have ordered the recurring product (including the price discount and benefits involved) and as the order has been processed automatically there isn't anything we can do about this at this stage.
I have now canceled your Hair Growth Club subscriptions, as instructed. There will be no more automated shipping/billing anymore in the future.
One note: Please be aware that results can take some time to kick in - for the majority of customers this happens after around 5 month of continued use - see http://www.trx2.com/store/faq/#f2.
During the last weeks we received tremendously encouraging feedback from our customers and will be publishing an extensive knowledge base (including photos, results and other effects) on our website soon. Please do stay tuned and feel free to reach out again any time.
I wish you the very best!
Luiza

michael, May-16 14:40 (BST):
Well I have enough and since I have not achieved the results I want I'll wait and you guys still have no proof this product works
Date: Mon, 16 May 2011 12:58:55 +0000

Luiza, May-16 13:58 (BST):
Dear Michael,
you are currently subscribed to our TRX2 Hair Growth Club subscription (Best value) - see http://www.trx2.com/store/trx2-capsules/. This is what you have been ordering back on the 25.02.2011. You have been charged for your second quarterly supply on 12.05.2011 according to the terms you have agreed and signed up to. During the checkout process we are explaining multiple times that when ordering the "Best Value" deal (i.e. the Hair Growth Club Subscription) you will be billed/shipped automatically every quarter (only our "Good Value", "Introductory Value" or "Bulk Offerings" come as one-off payment). The Hair Growth Club really is designed for your convenience to not have to worry about reordering. Also there are benefits involved with the subscription (e.g. a price discount and a FREE 3-month supply after every 12 month of subscription).
Am I understanding right that you wish to cancel your Hair Growth Club subscription so no future supplies will be shipped?
Cancellation of your Hair Growth Club subscription (i.e. automated shipping/billing every 3 month) is no hassle and can be done at any point BUT once done we will not be able to reverse it and any accrued membership benefits will be lost (e.g. the FREE 3-month supply after every 12 month of subscription).
Also I have dropped a line to our warehouse team to see if your supplies already left our warehouse. I'm currently waiting to hear back from them. If the supplies haven't left we could cancel shipment (and refund you accordingly). However, if the supplies are already on their way to you there is nothing we can really do on our side for this time shipment.
Hope this helps & please do let me know how you wish to proceed.
Best,
Luiza

michael, May-14 23:24 (BST):
To: TRX2 Support Team

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks for the updates champ, **** knows what to make of all that lol.

----------


## Jcm800

Well they say they believe in their product, shame most of us dont, but hey ho the five month mark is around the corner  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

No worries I replied about this forum about against this is on his. 5 month and no major results see what they say back

----------


## AgainstThis

The majority of the little hairs have grown, enhancing the pre-existing hairline.

The best way I can describe the progress (4 months, started on the 5th, not 5 going on 6 as thechamp stated) is that apart from the lessened shedding -which could very well be coincidence- my hairline has gotten thicker and stronger where it was opening up, BUT THERE IS NO NEW GROWTH OF NOTE.

TRX2 possibly saved me from further baldness and the existing hair looks spiffier but nothing as miraculous as to account for all that "THE TREATMENT. FINALLY ARRIVED." baloney on their site. I'll keep popping them pills but at the moment I'm *extremely* skeptical.

No studies on their part further complicates things.

----------


## Flowers

> The majority of the little hairs have grown, enhancing the pre-existing hairline.
> 
> The best way I can describe the progress (4 months, started on the 5th, not 5 going on 6 as thechamp stated) is that apart from the lessened shedding -which could very well be coincidence- my hairline has gotten thicker and stronger where it was opening up, BUT THERE IS NO NEW GROWTH OF NOTE.
> 
> TRX2 possibly saved me from further baldness and the existing hair looks spiffier but nothing as miraculous as to account for all that "THE TREATMENT. FINALLY ARRIVED." baloney on their site. I'll keep popping them pills but at the moment I'm *extremely* skeptical.
> 
> No studies on their part further complicates things.


 So hairs have filled in your hairline and it looks thicker there but there's no new growth? What do you mean? I hope you're not trying to sound overly negative because we've bagged on you for being too positive lol. If you really mean everything you've said just keep saying it regardless of how skeptical we may be. We're obviously gonna take everything with a grain of salt.

----------


## Jasari

I don't think its a case for most of needing new hair growth, its just that the hair is extremely minaturized. Cosmetically if its able to thicken a lot of the finer hairs it would be great to limit the appearance of balding.

----------


## Jcm800

> I don't think its a case for most of needing new hair growth, its just that the hair is extremely minaturized. Cosmetically if its able to thicken a lot of the finer hairs it would be great to limit the appearance of balding.


 Well yes, if I could kick all my mini hairs back into their pre mpb state ,I'd be one hairy Mofo again. 

Anyone tried that Toppik shit?

****, running out of options.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I think AgainstThis is not having results but merely wants to avoid admitting that he didn't really see anything earlier. Thats why he says...its working but uh no its not but uh and uh and its kinda yeah...a scam

Nothing against you dude. But it just seems like you had the placebo all along by going through your posts. Your pics don't reveal any regrowth either.

Trx2 does not work.

----------


## Jcm800

I think it's fair to say even at this time, we're being ripped off. 

I'll happily eat my words at six months if 'The treatment finally arrives' and I get 'Honest results' but c'mon, we should all be seeing initial definitive signs that our scalps are preparing to harvest big thick terminal hairs on our temple region surely by now?

I just see more white patches of scalp and more shedding. along with a hairline steadily moving Northwards up my head. 

Yeah I'm negative.

So when they say most see results kick in at the five months, what does this mean? 

People wake up one morning and look like Teenwolf?

Bollocks, we should be seeing our scalps adapting and awakening the arrival of new temple hairgrowth.

All I'm seeing are a couple of baby hairs since using Minox.

----------


## AgainstThis

Νο, Ι wouldn't say that I've achieved massive, promised "SHIT I HAVE HAIR WHERE I NEVER HAD IT BEFORE!" regrowth either.

What I *did* see is a stoppage of my hairloss -that is irrefutable but can very well be a coincidence, my loss is not aggressive- and the hair thickening up in some places that were only just beginning to thin, giving a nicer, more rounded appearance to otherwise empty temples.

But if you guys say that your shedding continues as normal, my lack of shedding is pure coincidence. I'll keep doing photo updates at months 5 and 6 but at this point, the best I expect is some maintenance.

*resigned sigh*

It's like Jcm says, if it was gonna happen, we should have had some indication by now.

----------


## Jcm800

Only positive thing I'll say about TRX2 so far is that it's great for my skin flare ups. 

**** me, &#163;230 for a facial..

----------


## thechamp

Well ether give up taking it or it will only be effective for people with early stage hair loss

----------


## Jcm800

Words of wisdom from thechamp  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

And I'm not shedding I do remember Whitfield saying at 5 months when you stop shedding results would come after

----------


## thechamp

TRX2 is aimed at men with up to stage four hair loss on the Norwood scale. "Some people see positive results starting at three months. The majority see positive results after five months. Some others are later," says Whitfield. "It depends on your metabolism. You see new hair and at the same time the loss of hair stops and when you look in the mirror the weight of the hair is bigger. It appears more heavy and thick."

----------


## Jcm800

> And I'm not shedding I do remember Whitfield saying at 5 months when you stop shedding results would come after


 Where did you read that? Show me. I must have overlooked it.

----------


## thechamp

Sit tight boys

----------


## Jcm800

Doesn't say anything about shedding like a mother up to that point?

----------


## thechamp

Um in the uk telegraph article

----------


## thechamp

TRX2 is aimed at men with up to stage four hair loss on the Norwood scale. "Some people see positive results starting at three months. The majority see positive results after five months. Some others are later," says Whitfield. "It depends on your metabolism. You see new hair and at the same time the loss of hair stops and when you look in the mirror the weight of the hair is bigger. It appears more heavy and thick."

----------


## Jcm800

> Um in the uk telegraph article


 Lol the telegraph, most likely TW has a uni friend working for that paper?

And the training camp seminar video thing on the site-WTF is that about?! A short clip, looks very staged.

----------


## Deluxe

Champ, I've read that too.  I believe months 5-7 will be the crucial testing point for us.  We should see some indication of the treatment starting to kick in.  While we are all skeptical, we have obviously for a reason taken a leap of faith in this product.  We know what scams look like, but something about this product has led us to where we are.  Expecting to see reversal of your miniturized hairs in 3-4 months is just not plausible.  Time will tell.

----------


## Jcm800

> Champ, I've read that too.  I believe months 5-7 will be the crucial testing point for us.  We should see some indication of the treatment starting to kick in.  While we are all skeptical, we have obviously for a reason taken a leap of faith in this product.  We know what scams look like, but something about this product has led us to where we are.  Expecting to see reversal of your miniturized hairs in 3-4 months is just not plausible.  Time will tell.


 
It's true Deluxe, time will tell, just having doubts now, but who knows? In a couple of months things may happen..just hard to believe it right now.

----------


## thechamp

My hair does look like it's filling up but not sure if it's excisting hair getting thicker and I only shed when I dry my hair with my towel after I shower

----------


## Jcm800

Oh me oh my, i shed like **** after I shower and towel dry my hair, more than ever before. 

Not sure if it's Minox doing it or what.

Wishful thinking says it's TRX2 clearing the way for new growth...lol.

----------


## AgainstThis

Funny you should say that, I also shed massively in the shower today, for the first tme since starting TRX2. 

More bummed than hopeful, but at this point I'm just laughing up life's punches to the mouth  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

> Funny you should say that, I also shed massively in the shower today, for the first tme since starting TRX2. 
> 
> More bummed than hopeful, but at this point I'm just laughing up life's punches to the mouth


 
Ok, either you've had a good run & your natural cycles have been good to you and it's been coincidental, or somethings going to happen?

I suspect you've just had a good run and TRX2 isn't doing **** all, but ya never know..

----------


## thechamp

Maybe you might have to admit it's gonna work

----------


## Jcm800

And my hair is WEAK no strength, can easily pull it out. 

There's nothing to suggest I'm on a super fandango hairloss supplement that's going to work wonders at all.

----------


## KeepTheHair

JCM you are an idiot.

your on minox. Grow some ****ing brains. jesus

----------


## Jcm800

> JCM you are an idiot.
> 
> your on minox. Grow some ****ing brains. jesus


 **** You, Yes logic would suggest hair is weak at my hairline due to Minox and can easily be pulled out. 

I mean all over my head,it's ****ing weak, dont need to be a bright spark to know that, ok hairloss Guru?

----------


## thechamp

Guys think about it I quit propecia 4 months ago and still have alot of hair so it's doing somthing

----------


## AgainstThis

Also, my hair is pretty damn strong.

I did a pull test, front, sides and back and nothing came out.

Could be pure coincidence. 

I'll keep you posted since any results I get, if I get them, will only be attributed to TRX2 and Nizoral.

Cheers  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

No worries Against, keep the updates coming dude, these are crucial times now  :Wink:

----------


## Deluxe

Couple more days left till I start on month 4.  Also, my new 6 bottle shipment came in.  I figure by the time I get to my 5th bottle, Against and a few others should be at month 5-7 and will be able to give some indication of definite progress...If not, I could always return my 4 unused bottles...

I'm thinking that the treatment to work like this...Imagine a metal rod in which water can flow through easily...well for us balding or thinning people, our metal rod is mangled and the water is barely able to get through if at all...TRX2 is helping to unmangle the tube so that it is straight again so that water can once again flow thru easier...I'm thinking that the straightening out of the tube part is taking the longest time and onces that is completed, we will be able to notice the results they promise...  Slowly but surely. 

Also, my hair transplant is slowly growing in in the front and some of my shockloss hairs are also coming in... I'm hoping that the TRX2 will thicken up my diffuse thinning throughout my scalp.  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> Couple more days left till I start on month 4.  Also, my new 6 bottle shipment came in.  I figure by the time I get to my 5th bottle, Against and a few others should be at month 5-7 and will be able to give some indication of definite progress...If not, I could always return my 4 unused bottles...
> 
> I'm thinking that the treatment to work like this...Imagine a metal rod in which water can flow through easily...well for us balding or thinning people, our metal rod is mangled and the water is barely able to get through if at all...TRX2 is helping to unmangle the tube so that it is straight again so that water can once again flow thru easier...I'm thinking that the straightening out of the tube part is taking the longest time and onces that is completed, we will be able to notice the results they promise...  Slowly but surely. 
> 
> Also, my hair transplant is slowly growing in in the front and some of my shockloss hairs are also coming in... I'm hoping that the TRX2 will thicken up my diffuse thinning throughout my scalp.


 Nicely put Deluxe, let's hope your theory holds some water (pun intended)  :Wink:

----------


## abb83

Is anyone taking trx2 along with propecia and minox?

----------


## Jcm800

> Is anyone taking trx2 along with propecia and minox?


 Read back a few pages, I'm using it with Minox

----------


## abb83

> Read back a few pages, I'm using it with Minox


 no propecia? theres 225 pages lol

----------


## Jcm800

> no propecia? theres 225 pages lol


 Lol true, I said a few pages. Anyway I've been using 5% foam for just over a month once a day on my hairline. 

No Propecia for me.

----------


## abb83

> Lol true, I said a few pages. Anyway I've been using 5% foam for just over a month once a day on my hairline. 
> 
> No Propecia for me.


 i think should be ok since its natural?? sorry to go over this again but dont check this often,,,, has it worked for u?

----------


## Jcm800

> i think should be ok since its natural?? sorry to go over this again but dont check this often,,,, has it worked for u?


 Been on TRX2 for three months, wouldn't recommend it to you yet personally.

Waiting for at least five months to see if anything kicks in, as yet for
myself, nothing has.

----------


## abb83

> Been on TRX2 for three months, wouldn't recommend it to you yet personally.
> 
> Waiting for at least five months to see if anything kicks in, as yet for
> myself, nothing has.


 fingers cross though i ordered it already... we'll seee

----------


## Jcm800

The threads gone static-hope it's not going to flare up with complaints in the coming weeks?, got a feeling that's going to happen-I've got nothin positive to say about my progress as yet, but you longer trialists, how's it looking for you?

----------


## AgainstThis

JC, static, just that.

Not better nor worse. Under the impression that the undergrowth is thicker but we're talking microscopic differences here that hardly matter cosmetically. I just don't see how 20 more days will get me "honest" results. Seriously.

----------


## Deluxe

> JC, static, just that.
> 
> Not better nor worse. Under the impression that the undergrowth is thicker but we're talking microscopic differences here that hardly matter cosmetically. I just don't see how 20 more days will get me "honest" results. Seriously.


 Against, how long exactly have you been on this?  I know you said you will continue treatment for up to 9 months? I would not conclude anything until months 5-9...While I dont want to seem overly optomistic about any potential results, I do think we should continue thru 9 months....If by this point we see NOTHING that leads us to believe it works I will be in the frontline with you to make sure no one else touches the product.  We will make his "company" burns to the ground. And who knows, maybe by that time they may release their clinical results....

----------


## AgainstThis

4 months, 10 days something similar to that. You do have a point and I'm giving it a shot. I just hate going in not having a clue about how it's going to come out.

----------


## Jcm800

I think i'll drop out after six month's and let you guy's carry on, my hair is getting worse by the day - i don't see this turning it around.

Still, got another three months or so left..and if by fkn miracle around six months my hair undergoes some kind of transformation, i'll carry on..

----------


## thechamp

I'm still static against this has microscopic results why would u quit

----------


## Jcm800

> I'm still static against this has microscopic results why would u quit


 Well, because my hairs getting worse perhaps?!

----------


## Flowers

Goddamn JCM you are a hair trigger

----------


## Jcm800

> Goddamn JCM you are a hair trigger


 Pun intended?! Would you prefer i said my hair was improving for the sake of keeping the team spirit up?

Well it's not, so i won't. 

Still got three months to go tho..

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Hey guys, so I have a really unreasonable and outlandish question for everyone. Just thought I would throw it out there.


       Would anyone be willing to send me a free charity bottle of trx2 if I could pay for shipping? Im curious to see if 2 months could maybe reduce my shedding and thicken something up like againstthis.

      IM really struggling right now for cash and if I were to re-order when I got the $, I would be without trx2 for probably 3 weeks which would defeat the whole point...

     I realize this is a crazy and probably innapropriate question as most everyone is struggling these days, but if anyone feels like they could part with a bottle and not be effected please give it some thought. I could work on paying you back down the line.

----------


## Jcm800

Sorry Sizzling, as much as I'm not expecting fireworks, I do want to take it religiously for the next three months, and use my remaining three bottles. 

Otherwise I would ship you a bottle, sorry dude.

----------


## Jcm800

Anyone got any good news? Not likely..I asked them who wrote the testimonials, and where's the proof that this stuff works?
No reply funnily enough-that was a few weeks ago, if it was order related they usually reply within a few days..

----------


## thechamp

My hair is not shedding looking nice and thick

----------


## hinata

> My hair is not shedding looking nice and thick


 pictures or it didn't happen.

----------


## thechamp

I posted pics ages ago I will in good time

----------


## Jcm800

It didn't happen.

----------


## AgainstThis

18 days away from hitting the 5 month mark.

I'm pretty certain that a lot of my hair has thickened up, giving an illusion of better coverage. Thicker hairs, not more. I'll post pics on day 150 (Last update was 102) but like most of you, I've pretty much lost all hope in this somehow "miraculously" restoring a solid NW2 hairline.

----------


## Jcm800

I started losing hope sometime ago. 

If this stuff restores anyones hairline--I'll eat my own excrement. 

..I won't be doing that.

----------


## BoSox

Does it matter if you take all 3 pills in the morning, as opposed to spreading out towards the day?

I really hope this stuff helps my thinning, my hairline isn't to bad.

----------


## AgainstThis

Doesn't make any kind of real difference, it's about the supposed quantity of the ingredients you get in your system every day. I take all three in the morning with coffee.

----------


## Jcm800

I take all three at night with a glass of milk, don't think it makes any difference tho.

----------


## BoSox

> 18 days away from hitting the 5 month mark.
> 
> I'm pretty certain that a lot of my hair has thickened up, giving an illusion of better coverage. Thicker hairs, not more. I'll post pics on day 150 (Last update was 102) but like most of you, I've pretty much lost all hope in this somehow "miraculously" restoring a solid NW2 hairline.


 How long did it take for you to notice your hair getting thicker, and where exactly? From a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being the best..how much of an improvement so far is this "thickness"?

----------


## Deluxe

> 18 days away from hitting the 5 month mark.
> 
> I'm pretty certain that a lot of my hair has thickened up, giving an illusion of better coverage. Thicker hairs, not more. I'll post pics on day 150 (Last update was 102) but like most of you, I've pretty much lost all hope in this somehow "miraculously" restoring a solid NW2 hairline.


 Against, remember that they stated that *after the 5 month mark* is when you will begin to see results.  Let's hope that things kick into gear.  

BTW, I received an e-mail from andy and he stated that they will be starting to publish some results in the summer sometime.

----------


## thechamp

Wait against this we will know after 5 months and if it keeps your hair bonus not all is lost

----------


## Jcm800

> We all hope it works man... good luck. I've yet to have any results.
> 
> Don't know why JCM takes it so personally when I don't believe it will work. I can't help feeling this way about products as this is usually what happens, not so?
> 
> I still have hope for this stuff I haven't lost it all. I just thought I would have seen something by now for sure at least...


 I never did reply to this - err, i dont take it personally - in general i happen to agree with what you say, peace  :Smile: 

5 month's is the magic month, i don't even think that's going to make a difference, but we'll see..

----------


## AgainstThis

Mmmm...if I had to do it on a scale, i'd give it a 6.5 if I was fair, 7 if I were generous. Hair is definitely looking better than when I first started treatment but I had come so close to NW3 that even a slow reversal will still look like a thinning NW2, just not as severe and/or bad as it used to be.

What intrigues me is that water rod theory one of you explained earlier because it is valid and that's how channels of all sorts work. Minimal shedding still. 

Don't hold your breath for TRX2 pictures. It used to be spring, now it's summer, before you know it, it'll be Merry Xmass for all  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

I think the water channel theory that Deluxe came up with is very good, it makes sense,so much so that I'm surprised TW hasn't used it on his site. 

Let's hope and pray this isn't a rip off, I know im bloody negative lately, but I just can't see it turning things around-we live in hope..

----------


## sickandtired

Has anyone questioned them on facebook?  I contacted them months ago through emails and, as referenced, they stated photo-testimonials would be available in the spring.

I know they tend to ignore emails unrelated to refills now, so a public forum such as facebook may be more effective; especially from actual customers.  They will be forced to respond or remove our posts - which would be condeming to say the least.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jcm800

> Has anyone questioned them on facebook?  I contacted them months ago through emails and, as referenced, they stated photo-testimonials would be available in the spring.
> 
> I know they tend to ignore emails unrelated to refills now, so a public forum such as facebook may be more effective; especially from actual customers.  They will be forced to respond or remove our posts - which would be condeming to say the least.


 That's actually a good idea. Force them to respond one way or another on Facebook, lack of a response on their part, or deletion of questions would definatley be questionable behavior..

----------


## johnnyboots

don't you think they they are  way  past questionable?i mean failing to answer e-mails is friggin shady.imo you dudes were ass raped.

----------


## thechamp

Well this is looking like a good replacement for propecia for me

----------


## sizzlinghairs

The fact that against this has maintained baseline and even a bit better over 5 months sounds like somewhat of a success to me. Who knows, maybe it is just slwoing down his already slow progression...

----------


## Jcm800

> The fact that against this has maintained baseline and even a bit better over 5 months sounds like somewhat of a success to me. Who knows, maybe it is just slwoing down his already slow progression...


 After 5 months onwards, I expect more than 'a bit better'

I expect thick and heavy hair, including frontal temple regions, don't I Dr Whitfield?!

Being as Against seems to be the top responder-I'd think at this stage, he'd be seeing stubble of some sort/growing hairs on his temple regions, or showing signs-bah let a bit more time pass,and we'll confirm the scam.

----------


## ohlife

> After 5 months onwards, I expect more than 'a bit better'
> 
> I expect thick and heavy hair, including frontal temple regions, don't I Dr Whitfield?!
> 
> Being as Against seems to be the top responder-I'd think at this stage, he'd be seeing stubble of some sort/growing hairs on his temple regions, or showing signs-bah let a bit more time pass,and we'll confirm the scam.


 Are you crazy? I'd have shot somebody to have maintained the amount of hair I had 6 months ago, and to be able to carry that amount in to the future. Some people here have wildly high expectations for something relatively cheap (compared to transplants etc.) and that doesn't involve surgery etc.

*And if you think that maintenance without regrowth constitutes a 'scam', you're in fantasy land. That being said, I'm skeptical as to whether this stuff can help maintain for most people.

----------


## Jcm800

> Are you crazy? I'd have shot somebody to have maintained the amount of hair I had 6 months ago, and to be able to carry that amount in to the future. Some people here have wildly high expectations for something relatively cheap (compared to transplants etc.) and that doesn't involve surgery etc.
> 
> *And if you think that maintenance without regrowth constitutes a 'scam', you're in fantasy land. That being said, I'm skeptical as to whether this stuff can help maintain for most people.


 Well, I've lost more hair than when I started this course. 

Im in reality land, it's not helping me..so far, and I don't see it turning my situ around.

My crown is thinning, I took comparison pics the day I started this course. 

And it pisses me off when I look at them.

I won't settle for anything but what I've been promised, if I don't see those promises coming true, ****ing right im gonna be angry.

Why settle for maintenance, we've been promised much more. 

Rant over, I'll shut up until I've used my 6th bottle up.

Still too early to say if I've been 'ass raped' but feels like my trousers are being pulled down.

----------


## humboldt

Crown, temples, hairline...the whole head is thinning more and more!  TRX2 has absolutely no effect on AGA! It´s a big scam, save your money for an effective treatment!

----------


## Jcm800

And really, no disrespect to AgainstThis, but where's anyone else showing definitive signs?

I don't see them, if it wasnt for AgainstThis, **** we'd only have thechamp praising this!!

----------


## thechamp

Why would I lie I'm nit far behind against this and I quit propecia 4 months ago and not shedding

----------


## AgainstThis

So it's obviously and painfully easy to do the math.

Apparently, my hair loss progresses slowly and I'm possibly seeing some fringe benefits by Ketoconazole use. If all the rest of you fellow lab rats report no maintenance -if maintenance was a given, there'd be merit to the product- it means that we are all pretty much alone and at the mercy of our genes.

They updated their site again, added a "Community" section that rehases and redates articles they had on there 2 years ago. The sad thing is, these are good articles that pretty much tell it like it is, luring us into thinking that they are actually serious about this "Treatment".

Such bullshit...

----------


## Jcm800

They're masters of bullshit I'll give them that. 

They know that "bullshit baffles brains".

----------


## thechamp

Well if keeps the hair i have I'll be happy

----------


## AgainstThis

It sucks to be ****ing desperate. Not just about hair, everything. You make all the bad choices and in a perverse way, you are justified because at least *you did something*. Sometimes I want to run away to Someplace South and just live on the beach, away from people, scams, hair pills and all assorted bullshit.

Hear us Whitfield? We call BULLSHIT.

----------


## thechamp

So why dont we just send all our trx2 back

----------


## Jcm800

> It sucks to be ****ing desperate. Not just about hair, everything. You make all the bad choices and in a perverse way, you are justified because at least *you did something*. Sometimes I want to run away to Someplace South and just live on the beach, away from people, scams, hair pills and all assorted bullshit.
> 
> Hear us Whitfield? We call BULLSHIT.


 I hear you dude, we're ****ed, only glimmer of hope is the next couple of months-just don't see **** all positive happening,to me anyway.

----------


## thechamp

But my hair looks good I'll post some pics tommrow

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Are you crazy? I'd have shot somebody to have maintained the amount of hair I had 6 months ago, and to be able to carry that amount in to the future. Some people here have wildly high expectations for something relatively cheap (compared to transplants etc.) and that doesn't involve surgery etc.
> 
> *And if you think that maintenance without regrowth constitutes a 'scam', you're in fantasy land. That being said, I'm skeptical as to whether this stuff can help maintain for most people.


 Before getting on TRX2, did you see any before and after pictures of people who used TRX2?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Mmmm...if I had to do it on a scale, i'd give it a 6.5 if I was fair, 7 if I were generous. Hair is definitely looking better than when I first started treatment but I had come so close to NW3 that even a slow reversal will still look like a thinning NW2, just not as severe and/or bad as it used to be.
> 
> What intrigues me is that water rod theory one of you explained earlier because it is valid and that's how channels of all sorts work. Minimal shedding still. 
> *
> Don't hold your breath for TRX2 pictures. It used to be spring, now it's summer, before you know it, it'll be Merry Xmass for all*


 Should have been before they even came out with the product, not 5 million years after they stole your money. If these bottles cost $5 each, I still wouldn't buy them.

----------


## thechamp

So why don't we all just quit now if we are sure it don't work

----------


## Hzi

Me after 4 months: 

Regrowth (in the front): ZERO (no sign at all)!
Hairloss probably progressed (with previous pace)

With my personal experience, the ones from here and after some research I should have done before (this seems to be the only forum that gave this ANY credit..), I'll quit, returning the unused bottles.

I'll keep an eye on this (as on the hole hairloss research..), but I'll stop to be an overpaying (!) "guinea pig" for a "test launch" (when will they return with an "improved" formula ..?!)

----------


## Jcm800

I'm running until my last bottle runs out. 

I'm cancelling my rolling order. 

If you guys start seeing miracle changes I'll get back on board. 

Im pretty convinced all this is doing Is doing my skin some good. 
**** that, I've got a drawer full of these compounds,  I'll carry on with those. 

Damn I'd try Propecia but those fkn side effects freak the hell out of me.

----------


## thechamp

**** I have been of propecia 4 months and I'm not shedding

----------


## ohlife

> Before getting on TRX2, did you see any before and after pictures of people who used TRX2?


 What the hell? Seriously, some people on this site have seriously skewed logic. I never said that Trx2 DID help for maintenance, regrowth, or penis enlargement.. I simply said that _IF IT DID HELP MAINTAIN, IT'D BE A WORTHWHILE PRODUCT_. As in, having slightly receded temples would be better than being bald - or am I alone on this?

----------


## Hzi

By the way; anyone knew this?:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukne...s-in-time.html

So, the mastermind behind a "brilliant" 2.0-idea, that should have made him rich, is the same who managed to finally defeat androgenetic hair loss - what a coincidence ..!
 :Wink:

----------


## AgainstThis

I just have one bottle left and I'd rather take my chance than fight a mountain of paperwork for the slim chance I'll actually see my money back. (See Provillus' "Money Back" guarantee.)

Whitfield good on you for conning us banking on your name and creds, but you'd better go into farming now.

----------


## Flowers

> By the way; anyone knew this?:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukne...s-in-time.html
> 
> So, the mastermind behind a "brilliant" 2.0-idea, that should have made him rich, is the same who managed to finally defeat androgenetic hair loss - what a coincidence ..!


 Haha. So this guy invents some multi million dollar grossing website and also, on the side, invented "the treatment" for hair loss. What a man







(sarcasm)

----------


## sickandtired

Check this out...

http://answers.yahoo.com/activity?show=hF0KL6Wqaa

Three answers, all related to hair, subtly linking to trx2.com

----------


## Jcm800

> Check this out...
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/activity?show=hF0KL6Wqaa
> 
> Three answers, all related to hair, subtly linking to trx2.com


 Link doesnt work?

----------


## Jcm800

All the entrepreneur shit I read about him-that ****s taking us in our misery for a ride, I'm sure of it.

----------


## gutted

my hair is doing really good at the mid/back but my hairline/front looks really sparse as off lateley, but shedding is still low.

has anyone contacted them regarding thier patents being published? it should be on the ipo website come july. hopefully, along with thier patents being released they will also release some photos.

----------


## sickandtired

Really? Works for me.  It's a link to 'Thomas Whitfield' profile on Yahoo answers.

Here is a link to one of the answers.

I'll give it another month then I'll contact the telegraph, encouraging a follow up story to this 'boy-genius'.  That being said, I'm sure the reason he got any coverage was due to some form of nepotism.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> What the hell? Seriously, some people on this site have seriously skewed logic. I never said that Trx2 DID help for maintenance, regrowth, or penis enlargement.. I simply said that _IF IT DID HELP MAINTAIN, IT'D BE A WORTHWHILE PRODUCT_. As in, having slightly receded temples would be better than being bald - or am I alone on this?


 I know it's frustrating to get conned.

How much did you spend on it in total?

----------


## Jcm800

> my hair is doing really good at the mid/back but my hairline/front looks really sparse as off lateley, but shedding is still low.
> 
> has anyone contacted them regarding thier patents being published? it should be on the ipo website come july. hopefully, along with thier patents being released they will also release some photos.


 Great Gutted, but you're taking shed loads of other stuff too aren't you?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

What TRX2 offers is basically what you can achieve with a good diet.

TRX2 is not intended for MPB, just a better diet to fight the type of hair loss you get from a bad diet. But if you suffer from MPB, you're gonna have to attack MPB with proven treatments for MPB, you can have the best diet in the universe but if you suffer from MPB that won't matter. 

If you feel you don't have a good diet, and you think TRX2 will help you with your diet, then continue buying it. But don't buy this product and expect to maintain hair or get regrowth. You guys have to read between the lines of this product.

----------


## Jcm800

That's the bottom line Patiently-it's nothing but a 'decent'? Food supplement, nothing else, it's becoming apparent, but with talk of patents and shit I guess i was hoping for a magical ingredient that'd deliver the honest results..

----------


## gutted

> Great Gutted, but you're taking shed loads of other stuff too aren't you?


 i stopped saw palmetto 2 months ago. im still on inneov homme, vitamin e pills. and the individual trx2 ingredients i stopped about a month ago.

----------


## UK_

> I just have one bottle left and I'd rather take my chance than fight a mountain of paperwork for the slim chance I'll actually see my money back. (See Provillus' "Money Back" guarantee.)
> 
> Whitfield good on you for conning us banking on your name and creds, but you'd better go into farming now.


 Am I still on ignore ? :Big Grin:

----------


## thechamp

Hmm see on one hand I agree with against this on the other hand it's not after five months now my hair is doing good no shedding thicker I'll post pics but what's the point you guys don't trust a word I say

----------


## Jcm800

Good for you champ. I'm speaking for myself, if you think you're seeing improvements whoopy do, I don't think you know what's going on really. All I know is my hair is getting worse.

----------


## thechamp

No I d know what's going on I stopped propecia over 4 months ago my hair is not shedding looks thick and healthy I mean **** im not shedding is a big thing I say let's wait till after 5 months against this still gave it 7 out of ten that's nit too bad

----------


## Jcm800

Champ, I don't care about other peoples scores, I'm scoring it **** all personally, and I think Against right now would probably agree.

----------


## thechamp

Its still not after 5 months give it more time I say if your scared hop on propecia

----------


## gutted

> Its still not after 5 months give it more time I say if your scared hop on propecia


 i dont think 5 months would even be enough. possibley a whole year may be required.

----------


## Jcm800

> i dont think 5 months would even be enough. possibley a whole year may be required.


 A whole year?! Perhaps you're right, I'm not hanging around to find out, six months for me-and I'll let you more intrepid guys carry on funding Whitfield & Co.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Against This, you seem to be singing a pretty angry tune now. Are you really THAT dissapointed that you have been able to maintain your baseline + get increased thickness over 5 months? Do you really think that keto *shampoo*, not cream, could accomplish this? 

What about those smaller hairs?

Thing is I dont know your history. How was your success with other treatments? Do you think if you hadnt been on anything your HL would have progressed or been the same? Have you always had very slow progression?

----------


## humboldt

Yes, indeed..Ket-Shampoo could accomplish this! All big finasteride studies with good results have been carried out with Ket additionally. 
I trust this simple shampoo a lot more than the trx2-scam!!! This stuff is snake-oil..

If it had only a little effect, there would have been changes at least in hairloss rate in the last months..like with finasterid already after some weeks. But absolutely nothing in the case of TRX2!

Once again..don&#180;t waste your hard earned money for this shit.

----------


## thechamp

You ****ing idiot I use head and shoulders and trx2 I shaded one hair in the shower

----------


## thechamp

i have maintained my hair with head and shoulders and trx2 so humbolt your a ****ing idiot

----------


## Jcm800

> i have maintained my hair with head and shoulders and trx2 so humbolt your a ****ing idiot


 No, you're the idiot, get off this thread, i'm sick off getting ****ing push alert's on my phone to find it's more shit posted by you.

----------


## thechamp

Why cant I have my say I shedded one ****ing hair in the shower ****ing hell

----------


## Hzi

One thing I don't get: TRX2 is hardly known outside the hairloss-community, and even there it mainly is ignored - so how do they want to sell this stuff without future results ..?? 
I can't believe, that there are already enough (reckless) buyers during the first months (til it's "scam-proven" and "dead") ..........
 :Confused:

----------


## Jcm800

> Why cant I have my say I shedded one ****ing hair in the shower ****ing hell


 Have your ****ing say - just stop droning on about the same old shit.

Make your mind up - one week you're slagging it off, the next it's the best thing since sliced bread, who know's wtf to believe?!

----------


## thechamp

Well have you got a URL  I'm on myiphone and I'll post some pics to prove I ant talking shit

----------


## Jcm800

> Well have you got a URL  I'm on myiphone and I'll post some pics to prove I ant talking shit


 I'm not interested in your pics. I've just wasted 5 minutes sifting thru all of your posts, they ALL relate to TRX2, why is that?

Dont you have ANY interest in hair loss help other than TRX2?

For someone that claim's to have been on Finasteride, seems fkn fishy to me that you haven't asked any Q's about it on other thread's, but just keep buzzing around on this forum?

----------


## thechamp

Hmm is this thread about trx2 hmmm

----------


## Jcm800

> Hmm is this thread about trx2 hmmm


 Don't try and be smart it doesn't suit you. 

Since you joined this forum you've never left this thread, tad unusual.

----------


## thechamp

Your just paranoid it's a trx2 thread simple

----------


## Flowers

JCM who cares, calm down man you are way too sensitive and come off as kinda rude sometimes. I know you're unhappy about the hair situation but everyone is unhappy. Be easy dude

----------


## Jcm800

> JCM who cares, calm down man you are way too sensitive and come off as kinda rude sometimes. I know you're unhappy about the hair situation but everyone is unhappy. Be easy dude


 Hey Flowers-no worries, the rudness is intended when it comes to champ  :Wink:

----------


## AgainstThis

SizzlingHairs you raise valid points. To answer you:

My hairloss has always been slow. Ironically, the Norwood shifts came after the relationships that pretty much ****ed up my chances at a normal life  :Smile:  

I'm 29 now and with what I'd call a NW 2.5. Too far gone to be a solid two, not a 3 YET. It goes slowly and I have not experienced any excess shedding whilst on TRX2. I never followed any kind of medication in the past, except for Inneov Homme (worthless) and some Sea Buckthorn Seed Oil (also worthless.) 

I was on 2 % keto shampoo for eight months before starting TRX2 and I can't say it had affected my shedding much. Right before my first order arrived, I was going through a month-and-a-half massive shed, the Norwood shifting kind. I was scared shitless. As soon as my TRX2 arrived, the shedding stopped. Slowly but steadily, I began to hope but if my results have not been duplicated on anyone else, it's very possible it all was a placebo effect.

Now I'm at an interesting fork. Still not shedding, and there is increased thickness in my hair. A lot of tiny hairs in the undergrowth of the scalp giving the illusion of density, much in the way that Toppikk does. I have not lost all faith in TRX2 just yet but the whole business is fishy. Honestly, I don't know know what to think.

----------


## Yunaiba

Ok guys, what do you think about this??!!!
I ordered the "best value deal" in trx2 web for 3 month supply. This is the second time I do this. And the last one I think.
Well, I send a message to the TRX2 saying that I do not want to be charged automatically, (If I don't see results in 6 months, **** it!)
And this is the message I receive from them.
Personally I think they are taking advantage!! 



EMAIL SENT BY ME:

Hello I just ordered 3 more bottles from you guys.
I want to check that I'm not in the quarterly program, as I DO NOT WISH TO BE CHARGED AUTOMATICALLY EVERY 75 DAYS.
Please make sure that I'm not included in the quarterly program, and that automated payment is not active for my account.
best regards,

xxxxxx

From: contact@trx2.com
Subject: Re: TRX2 Order Confirmation - 11TRX21225285
Date: Fri, 3 Jun 2011 01:52:52 +0200
To: sdantin@hotmail.com

Hi xxxxx,
OK no problem. I understand that you "accidentally" have ordered our Best Value deal (Hair Growth Club Subscription) and instead would like to take advantage of our "Good Value" deal (no recurring payment profile). 
I have forwarded your request to our accounts team. However, in order to allow us to process your order as a regular order we have to collect a further EUR 29.81 from you as your order now will be treated as a regular (i.e. "Good Value" order with a total price of EUR 179.75 - see http://www.trx2.com/store/trx2-capsules/).
Please find a pro-forma invoice attached to this email. Clicking on the credit card payment link will allow for you to get the balance collected.
Once the transaction has cleared your supplies will be on the fastest possible way. Thanks,
Jenny
Regards, 
Jenny
TRX2.com / Sales Team

----------


## Yunaiba

MY LAST EMAIL TO THEM:

Ok Jenny, even thought I do not agree with your policy at all, please keep me in, keep me in in the "Best Value Deal" as I do not want to pay you guys

and extra 30 euros. If this is not possible, please return my money unto my account.

best regards,

xxxxx.

----------


## AgainstThis

Ever heard of prepaid cards? You sign up for the best value and then you don't charge the card with money when the time comes for them to collect.

It's a beautiful system.

(Hear that Whitfield? I"m sure you'll do something about THAT now but God forbid you post pictures of results.)

----------


## Jcm800

So Against, I recall in pics of your temples that there were some small baby hairs that seemed to be sprouting, what became of them?

In your case, it's still positive if you see some activity in the undergrowth?

I see activity in my hairline,if I wasn't on Minox I'd be pretty happy about that,but I attribute any gains in that region to the Minox. 

I'm shedding more than ever now all over, oh well, I shall carry on, not holding my breath tho.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Ok, so Im going to throw this out there one last time.

        I am horribly financially strapped right now and would not be able to afford another bottle of trx2 for like 3 weeks. Since I am in the *exact* same position as againstthis with almost the *exact* same nw/hairline, shedding pattern, and age (29) I feel I would have a chance to possibly duplicate his results if I was to go forward for 3 months.

    I do feel like kind of douche for asking but would anyone be able to afford to ship me 1 charity bottle of their trx2? I could pay for shipping. I realise this is probably an outlandish request but I just figured I would try.


Down the road I would be able to pay back the balance.

----------


## Jcm800

Sizzling - if I wasnt struggling to finance this shit myself I'd gladly help you out dude,maybe thechamp can help? Sure he's got a shed load of bottles stocked up?!

----------


## thechamp

Why should I help you guys bag me im 29 abd just popping my two cents in and for this forum it's not good enough

----------


## sizzlinghairs

champ, I have never been against you being here. Quite the opposite really, as more people with results keeps me inspired.

----------


## Jcm800

Champ, Sizzling done you no wrong.

Would be nice if you could help him, not me, have a think about it.

----------


## crowningglory

I've been taking the pills since 2 month. I believe that I see some improvements but still nothing definite yet. I'm tracking my hair fall and count (as advised by them) and will update you guys. Does anybody participate in the study and is sending in samples?

----------


## Jcm800

Hi, no im not sending them any samples. 

I see enough gaps in my scalp to know it's not helping me yet, but good luck dude  :Smile:

----------


## humboldt

A further sign for me, that TRX2 isn´t potent enough to have an effect on AGA, is the following: there is normally this typically scalp itching in correlation with all stages of AGA...with Finasterid it disappears within days (!) of use, now with TRX2 it is already remaining for months. My hope in this stuff has already gone..definitely!

But good luck to all of you!

----------


## Jcm800

> A further sign for me, that TRX2 isn´t potent enough to have an effect on AGA, is the following: there is normally this typically scalp itching in correlation with all stages of AGA...with Finasterid it disappears within days (!) of use, now with TRX2 it is already remaining for months. My hope in this stuff has already gone..definitely!
> 
> But good luck to all of you!


 Yeah, my heads been as itchy as a camels arse since I can remember-sure that's a sign hairs are departing my scalp.

----------


## thechamp

The difference I think propecia is stronger as it is a drug like I said I have n
Been of propecia for  4 months and my hair is doing well give it time

----------


## thechamp

The trx2 site is down hopefully there showing sone evidence there product works

----------


## thechamp

I'll see what my hair looks like in another month if it's ok I'll stay on trx2 if not back to propecia

----------


## Jcm800

> I'll see what my hair looks like in another month if it's ok I'll stay on trx2 if not back to propecia


 So why did you quit the Propecia?

----------


## thechamp

Sides sore balls weight gain

----------


## UK_

wouldnt even touch propecia myself not worth the risks - gyno alone would have me running a mile

----------


## Jcm800

> wouldnt even touch propecia myself not worth the risks - gyno alone would have me running a mile


 Yeah me too, I keep contemplating it. 

But then i think of having a possible limp ****, brain fog and bigger tits than my bird, for the sake of hair? Can't Jusify that trade off.

----------


## thechamp

Well u can get results from propecia like one twice a week my ****s fine If I go back on it I'll just pop them every fee days

----------


## Jcm800

> Well u can get results from propecia like one twice a week my ****s fine If I go back on it I'll just pop them every fee days


 How long were you on it? Any bitch tits for you?

----------


## thechamp

Hahah no I know propecia is not the safest but I do think alot of the sides ate in people's heads but on know gyno is not but hey trx2 is doing well for me ATM do I will see and I know it's looking dim for u but imagine after 5 6 months you might get results

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Guys, in terms of propecia, jeesus christ, you have to be insane to take that shit. DHT has been proven time and time again to be an extremely potent male sex hormone. Propecia decreases DHT by like 78%. Why the f&*k would a sane MAN take something that will destroy an essential hormone in his body for the sake of hair? It makes no sense to me. Its like having a gun with no bullets.

Lol, but  I must say I did take propecia and even dutasteride for a month way back when. I did not know all the risks at the time. After a month my semen was super watery, my erections were not as good, my libido was *way* down, and this was all at 18-19...

It is just extremely illogical, DHT is there for a *reason*.

----------


## Jcm800

> Hahah no I know propecia is not the safest but I do think alot of the sides ate in people's heads but on know gyno is not but hey trx2 is doing well for me ATM do I will see and I know it's looking dim for u but imagine after 5 6 months you might get results


 Yeah it's looking dim lol, anyway champ we've been harsh to eachother during this threads duration-if its working for you, then that's cool  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

A) the reason they don't have pics it don't work.            

B)we are the test dummies.

C)it works but if they put pics up propecia and hair trainsplanters will be up in arms for loss of business

----------


## gutted

email from trx2 ------

I'm not able to state any details regarding our intellectual property protection strategy due to internal regulations. However, you may find it interested that two weeks ago the academic journal Molecular Membrane Biology published scientific work performed by our lead scientist Dr. Whitfield. This work has been performed on potassium channels related to Hepatitis C. As you may be aware our company targets specific kinds of potassium channels occurring in human hair follicles.

For the article please see http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21604991

Hope this helps,


Luiza

----------


## Ted

Hi
I have been on trx2 for about 1,5 month and my hair hasn't changed much during this time. I think I had som shedding the first 2-6 weeks. Anyone else noticed a shed when they started?

I stopped finas about 3 months ago.

I got this email from trx2 today:

"sorry for the late reply on this: we plan on posting the first group of pictures within the next few weeks (I'd say around 5-6). More pictures will then be added over time as we collect them from customers (data collection is done on a monthly basis).
Hope this helps!
Andy"

----------


## Jcm800

Andy, Jun-06 15:15 (BST):
Hi *****
mild shedding is common when starting many new hair loss treatments, although it is not usually reported with TRX2. Overall, shedding means that miniaturized hairs are starting a new cycle. If this was stimulated due to TRX2, you can expect the hairs (when they grow back and re-cycle) to become thicker and stronger.

Shedding can be a normal part of your hair cycle (many people report increased shedding during wintertime, springtime, etc.) and should not be permanent. If your shedding becomes worse, you should always contact your personal physician.

Hope this helps,

Andy


*****, Jun-03 16:17 (BST):
Hello

Just curious, my hair is thinning more than ever, I've been on TRX2 for just over three months.

Is it usual to experience more shedding than usual on this supplement?

Thanks,

*****

----------


## Jcm800

ndy, Jun-06 14:59 (BST):
Hi *****

sorry for the late reply on this: the people who provided the testimonials in fact are participating in our company internal study (which is set long-term 24 month). The study is still ongoing. The parameters and data evaluation of this study are quite scientific as they not only quantify the efficacy of the product but also quantify the effects on a molecular level (i.e. the effect on potassium channel behavior within hair follicles)
Contrary, the ongoing customer study is less strict in terms of data collection and will be updated on an ongoing basis (first results to be published in 5-6 weeks i'd say) and aimed as a way to show real customer results already at this stage.

I hope this helps & please do keep us updated with your individual treatment progress.

Andy


*****, May-20 12:27 (BST):
Hi Andy, just a few more questions in general..

Who are/were the people in the testimonials?! When was the trial conducted that they took part in? If you've already monitored their progress, why are you asking for current customers to log any progress?

I'm losing hair more than ever three months in.

Can't say I'm enthralled as yet. I have enough to last me to the six month point, and really unless I see proof of studies/trials, or the start of some 'honest results' with my own hair, I'll seriously consider calling it a day.

Thanks,

*****

----------


## gutted

> Andy, Jun-06 15:15 (BST):
> Hi *****
> mild shedding is common when starting many new hair loss treatments, although it is not usually reported with TRX2. Overall, shedding means that miniaturized hairs are starting a new cycle. If this was stimulated due to TRX2, you can expect the hairs (when they grow back and re-cycle) to become thicker and stronger.
> 
> Shedding can be a normal part of your hair cycle (many people report increased shedding during wintertime, springtime, etc.) and should not be permanent. If your shedding becomes worse, you should always contact your personal physician.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Andy
> ...


 your on minoxidil, you should expect alot of shedding.

----------


## Jcm800

> your on minoxidil, you should expect alot of shedding.


 
Even my Crown?! I only apply it to my hairline.

----------


## gutted

> Even my Crown?! I only apply it to my hairline.


 
im not sure about that, i was on minox 2 years ago, for a few weeks but gave up on it due to alot of shedding.

i havnent noticed a mass shed while being on trx2 though, unless it went unoticed, which i doubt though.

----------


## Jcm800

It's most likely the Minox for sure plus natural MPB shedding going on - it's just picking up pace, and that alarm's me somewhat, shall ride it out tho, got no choice really.

----------


## thechamp

Update
Your request (#12908) has been updated.
Simply get back to us by replying to this email. Alternatively can review the status of your request and add additional comments by following this link: support.trx2.com/tickets/12908

Andy, Jun-06 15:09 (BST):
Thanks Michael,
thanks for reaching out. 
We will provide first results of our ongoing customer study (in around 5-6 weeks I'd say). Please stay tuned. Thanks
Andy

michael, Jun-02 20:22 (BST):
I want to know if it's worth me continuing this treatment my hair is not shedding after 4 months but were is the before and after photos you promised on your site? ASAP I want a answer

----------


## thechamp

So five six weeks we will all know I spose

----------


## AgainstThis

No we won't. They'll post bullshit results of one or two one-month participants. And we all know how these are going to swing.

----------


## thechamp

Should we give up now then

----------


## Flowers

Hey Against you seem to know quite a bit about hair loss and the basic science behind it so how come you don't post in any other threads? Especially since not only has there been a lot of interesting new threads lately but you're now doubting TRX2

----------


## AgainstThis

I actually do post on other threads from time to time, just check my post history.

That being said, I'm not interested in either shepherding the hairless massess or playing forum paladin. I'm far too busy drinking myself to slow oblivion whilst mourning the loss of all things good in this life -including hair  :Big Grin: .

I signed up for this forum exclusively for the TRX2 discussion. And while at it, I've developed another fantastic conspiracy theory on the subject.

The more time passes with Whitfield off the radar, the more it makes sense. At some point down the line when he did his ion channel paper, some prof or colleague or other think-tank poster child probably remarked on how it could be applied to hairloss. In theory. Whitfield could get all the compounds dirt cheap. He whipped up an initial batch and internet hype through some buddy. I highly doubt his address at the "science park" even checks out and "Oxford Biolabs" sounds like a pure shill company. The lack of a valid phone number further corroborates that.

He figures he'll use the first desperate people -myself included- as test subjects. If it works out, he'll post THEIR results to get more customers. He has not done trials of ANY kind on ANYONE. His previous venture, momi.com went down under faster than you could type "dot com crap". 

The only glimmer of hope is that he actually was right and this treatment will work down the line but I'm 90&#37; certain there have been no tests of any kind, on anyone.

On the hair front, I am still not shedding and some of the tiny hairs grow out slowwwwwly, maintaining an appearance of coverage in the front of my scalp. For all I know it could be working, but 10 days shy of the 5 month mark I have not seen anything that would make me recommend TRX2 to any of you.

----------


## thechamp

Well stopping shed is a good thing so we will see

----------


## AgainstThis

See, that's the point. Maybe my not shedding is pure coincidence. If it was the TRX2, EVERYONE trying it would have stopped shedding. So it's probably just my hair cycling on it's own, possibly boosted by TRX2 but again I ****ing hate talking like an old woman. "Possibly", "Maybe", "I hope".

If this is a TREATMENT, I want facts. REAL facts. Aspirin will kill a fever. Antibiotics will treat pneumonia. TRX2 will do what exactly?

*rhetorical question, mind you*

----------


## thechamp

My shedding has stopped and brothers on trx2 as well remember and he's stopped shedding

----------


## Jcm800

Champ it's probably just your natural shedding cycle, doubt it's TRX. 

Same with myself, most likely I'm experiencing a natural shed (coupled with a Minox one)

And when our shed cycle is 'dormant' we happen to think this stuff is working, just a basic opinion, hope I'm wrong and the departing hairs will come back thick, healthy and strong  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

Your wrong before trx2 and when I was not on propecia I would shed heaps

----------


## Jcm800

Ok I must be wrong  :Wink: .

----------


## thechamp

Ad my brother would shed more then me now he hardly sheds

----------


## Jcm800

Cool champ, well I'm speaking for myself then-pulling loose hairs out all over, TRX ain't helping me,good luck-you must be a responder dude.

----------


## thechamp

Well if it does work you might be too early days

----------


## AgainstThis

Champ, without good, clear comparison pictures your "testimony" or anyone else's is quite invalid. It's just the way it is.

----------


## Hzi

> The more time passes with Whitfield off the radar, the more it makes sense.


 Yes, and as a "natural" stuff, they could go on without any trials. 
And they simply promised everything that is lacking with current treatments: no sides (<-> fin) plus regrowth in the front.

BUT as I already posted earlier; is this (scam) known enough to sell a significant amount ..?
Never heard of it in the (german) media and (to my knowledge) not a single hair loss forum (except this one) gave this (after the compound was published) ANY credit ...

----------


## Deluxe

Well, hang in there Against, I know you are one of the earlier users of TRX2.  Youve nearly come to the 5 month mark.  The truth will be verified soon within the next 2 months as you should start to notice results if any.  

Majority of the people who find TRX2 online are likely to find the bald truth and this thread.  I think the TRX2 Company would show us a little more respect if we could somehow show them that we have a pretty large following here and that if we dont get some type of evidence, we will spread "scam" like wildfire on TRX2.

By the way, what do you guys make of Whitfield being published in that journal?  I mean it does sound legit.........

----------


## AgainstThis

It IS legit as are all scientific journals that publish sophomore papers and whatnot. It has nothing to do with creating an effective anti-hairloss treatment, it's NOT about TRX2 as a treatment, it's just a scientific publication in the field.

----------


## Deluxe

> It IS legit as are all scientific journals that publish sophomore papers and whatnot. It has nothing to do with creating an effective anti-hairloss treatment, it's NOT about TRX2 as a treatment, it's just a scientific publication in the field.


 And this is what allows me to give Whitfield some credibility regarding his creation of TRX2.  I'm not sure if there are other blatant SCAM products out there whose creators have published scientific journals. 

I think its unfair to take away from Whitfield due to his failed Miomi idea.  That could have happened to any one of us.  Obviously he wants to make money, like any of us do and there is nothing wrong with that, unless you are cheating people out of it.  

Now, I'm not trying to ride Whitfields d**k, but I also don't think people should freak out.  Since ordering TRX2, nothing has changed. Only our perception has.  We wanted instant results, and before we ordered the product, we all knew that they stated that it could very well take between 5-12 months to see results.  I'm just sayin.

----------


## Jcm800

True Deluxe, I'm only 3.5 months in, no one ever said I'd sprout a hippy hairdo this early,but-the way it looks, I don't think I will!

Looking forward to using my six months up, so I'll know either way..

----------


## measured optimism

Hi guys,

I've now followed this product for the last 15 months.  It's been interesting to see how TRX2 has conducted its progressive roll-out of marketing, PR, and launch; it's been more incremental than I think any of us would expect.  In fact, it's been pretty backwards (product launch before the publishing of trials?).  So this latest tidbit I find intriguing from a purely voyeuristic point-of-view.

As for the legitimacy of the article, it may be obvious but I would point out that, up until now, the big 3 (propecia, rogaine, and nizoral) were first developed for treating something other than MPB.  Perhaps this is the same route that TRX2 formula has taken.  

I'm still really pleased with my results so far. I am a fan.  But I would maintain that new adopters should wait a few more months for more definitive results before dishing out their cash.  

Best.

----------


## BoSox

> Hi guys,
> 
> I've now followed this product for the last 15 months.  It's been interesting to see how TRX2 has conducted its progressive roll-out of marketing, PR, and launch; it's been more incremental than I think any of us would expect.  In fact, it's been pretty backwards (product launch before the publishing of trials?).  So this latest tidbit I find intriguing from a purely voyeuristic point-of-view.
> 
> As for the legitimacy of the article, it may be obvious but I would point out that, up until now, the big 3 (propecia, rogaine, and nizoral) were first developed for treating something other than MPB.  Perhaps this is the same route that TRX2 formula has taken.  
> 
> I'm still really pleased with my results so far. I am a fan.  But I would maintain that new adopters should wait a few more months for more definitive results before dishing out their cash.  
> 
> Best.


 What kind of results you getting? What stage of hair loss are you?

----------


## ThinFast

> True Deluxe, I'm only 3.5 months in, no one ever said I'd sprout a hippy hairdo this early,but-the way it looks, I don't think I will!
> 
> Looking forward to using my six months up, so I'll know either way..


 JC, I'm with you on this.  I'm about 3.5-4 months into TRX2 and I haven't seen jack shit.  My hair has managed to appear more and more thin on my head.  If this only gets me back to where I was when I started this junk 4 months ago, I don't consider that any sort of feat.

I also can't understand something and this is quite logical fellas, if TRX2 actually works like Minox, why is it that the people at TRX2 are responding to some of our emails saying that it is NOT typical for those taking TRX2 to shed?  And in most cases, including me, I do have reduced shedding since starting to take TRX2, how exactly does that make TRX2's growth stimulation approach similar to Minox?  I've had just about enough of this stuff honestly.  Everyday I look at my head, I grow more frustrated.

----------


## measured optimism

> What kind of results you getting? What stage of hair loss are you?


 I'm a halfway between NW 2&3.

basically I'm getting lots of fine hair growing in around the receding areas of my forehead and temple.  they're now about 1.5 - 3 inches long with shorter, finer ones sprouting in the bald patches.  my shedding has been reduced drastically.  I used to see hairs fall while at my desk and on my pillow.  now it's really just after showering.

but guys please don't get down if it's not working.  I'm not here to rub success in anyone's nose.  I'm also not trying to endorse it.  I've just spent countless hour anguishing about looking older and this appears to be having some positive effect.  I hope that I've contributed something to the discussion.

Good luck everyone.

----------


## Flowers

> I'm a halfway between NW 2&3.
> 
> basically I'm getting lots of fine hair growing in around the receding areas of my forehead and temple.  they're now about 1.5 - 3 inches long with shorter, finer ones sprouting in the bald patches.  my shedding has been reduced drastically.  I used to see hairs fall while at my desk and on my pillow.  now it's really just after showering.
> 
> but guys please don't get down if it's not working.  I'm not here to rub success in anyone's nose.  I'm also not trying to endorse it.  I've just spent countless hour anguishing about looking older and this appears to be having some positive effect.  I hope that I've contributed something to the discussion.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


 Are they really 1.5 to 3 inches long? That's very noticeable I mean 3 inches is like the size of a finger if I saw 3 inch hairs coming out of my head I'd be pretty certain something was coming of whatever treatment I was on.

----------


## Jcm800

> I'm a halfway between NW 2&3.
> 
> basically I'm getting lots of fine hair growing in around the receding areas of my forehead and temple.  they're now about 1.5 - 3 inches long with shorter, finer ones sprouting in the bald patches.  my shedding has been reduced drastically.  I used to see hairs fall while at my desk and on my pillow.  now it's really just after showering.
> 
> but guys please don't get down if it's not working.  I'm not here to rub success in anyone's nose.  I'm also not trying to endorse it.  I've just spent countless hour anguishing about looking older and this appears to be having some positive effect.  I hope that I've contributed something to the discussion.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


 Is TRX2 all you are taking to treat hairloss?

I wish you luck with it, but I'd have to see some before and after pics before I personally believe what you're saying.

----------


## gutted

> And this is what allows me to give Whitfield some credibility regarding his creation of TRX2.  I'm not sure if there are other blatant SCAM products out there whose creators have published scientific journals. 
> 
> I think its unfair to take away from Whitfield due to his failed Miomi idea.  That could have happened to any one of us.  Obviously he wants to make money, like any of us do and there is nothing wrong with that, unless you are cheating people out of it.  
> 
> Now, I'm not trying to ride Whitfields d**k, but I also don't think people should freak out.  Since ordering TRX2, nothing has changed. Only our perception has.  We wanted instant results, and before we ordered the product, we all knew that they stated that it could very well take between 5-12 months to see results.  I'm just sayin.


 i agree with you, plus him being on this website, and mentioning his treatment -->  http://sites.kauffman.org/globalscholars/meet.cfm

on that site he says its a "revolutionizing hair loss treatment incorporating innovative biochemical technology"

which leads me to think the natrual stuff that he has released for now is not the "innovative biochemical technology" stuff he was talking about. (unless theres something else in the pills not listed, which i doubt) 
i think he has something more man made in the works, and for the time being what he has released now, he's trying to mimick the man made drug that he has in the works.

----------


## AgainstThis

The site is nothing more than a seminar-candidate-you-paid-us-so-we-put-your-face-here-so-you-feel-better-about-yourself.

We're all in the dark about this treatment and Whitfield likes it just fine. If there had been tests and proven results, they'd be on their site. Most optimistic scenario I can think of is that this is truly untested. We are the lab rats. And come on, for his "Ongoing Customer Study" he says the cases will span the course of 6 months. I HIGHLY doubt ANYONE will show anything but a marginal improvement over 6 months. 

Mighty pissed off about all this...

----------


## Jcm800

It's bullshit,I'm convinced. 

You can all call me a negative old bastard-we'll see.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Against this, what if you happen to maintain your baseline + thickening after a year? Will you still feel dissapointed?

----------


## AgainstThis

If it's proven that it's the TRX2 maintaining my baseline, I'll be GLAD my looks are salvaged but still fairly disappointed with the company's marketing line. They should be touting MAINTENANCE instead of "massive frontal regrowth".

That's a pretty big "IF" right there though. If JCM takes it for a year and sees no benefits whatsoever, it'll mean that I've kept my baseline due to genetics, not the ingredients in TRX2.

The whole "lab rat" thing  gets to me sometimes. Only time can tell but that's the sort of thing you are supposed to have pre-launch trials for.

----------


## Jcm800

Thing is - i won't be taking it for a year UNLESS i start seeing less shedding and some signs of reversal by six month's.

Only then will i be willing to take it to nine month's, and so on.

Otherwise my funding of that smug looking fkr will be stopping.

----------


## thechamp

So much negative talk now so stop taking it

----------


## gutted

> The site is nothing more than a seminar-candidate-you-paid-us-so-we-put-your-face-here-so-you-feel-better-about-yourself.
> 
> We're all in the dark about this treatment and Whitfield likes it just fine. If there had been tests and proven results, they'd be on their site. Most optimistic scenario I can think of is that this is truly untested. We are the lab rats. And come on, for his "Ongoing Customer Study" he says the cases will span the course of 6 months. I HIGHLY doubt ANYONE will show anything but a marginal improvement over 6 months. 
> 
> Mighty pissed off about all this...


 its a legitimate foundation. 

i still believe he has something, although its hard to see this natrual stuff be his sole product.

----------


## thechamp

Well why bother trying it I have defenitly stopped shedding for a fact

----------


## Jcm800

It's all the entrepreneur bullshit that rings alarm bells for me. 

He failed with his website venture-so turns his attention to hairloss.

Bah, it's funny really-off this thread, no one else gives a flying **** about Thomas Whitfield and his compounds. 

Anyway, onwards we go. I'm going grey quicker than ever too, who was it that said it stopped greying hair on here? Oh yes, thechamp.

----------


## thechamp

Well you are 40 all I'm saying is I would be back on propecia if u did not stop shedding

----------


## gutted

> It's all the entrepreneur bullshit that rings alarm bells for me. 
> 
> He failed with his website venture-so turns his attention to hairloss.
> 
> Bah, it's funny really-off this thread, no one else gives a flying **** about Thomas Whitfield and his compounds. 
> 
> Anyway, onwards we go. I'm going grey quicker than ever too, who was it that said it stopped greying hair on here? Oh yes, thechamp.


 i dont think he failed only that funding for it got pulled which is why he couldnt continue on with it.

----------


## crowningglory

i think one should move away from discussing whitfield and the legitimacy behind him. he is legitimate (fullstop). he has a phd and he does publish peer reviewed papers in highly respected journals in the field. obviously doing commercial research means that not all scientific findings/results can be published in peer reviewed papers but rather end up in patents (which usually are published only after years) or in the drawer (and kept as company secret forever) ... same often applies to the documentation of results...the fact that trx2 is natural and regulated as a supplement product allows the sales at this stage with no regulatory or safety objections whatsoever...i do not have an issue with this - this is the way thing are. Anyway one should be focusing on the product - myself I have looked into the science and having a medical background myself the companies approach on using carnitine to get to the ion channels sounds conclusive and promising. obviously one need to be realistic on what to expect. For me this is an excellent option to "supplement" my existing treatment regimen (minoxidil + 2&#37; nizoral) internally and i'm quite happy with how things go so far. in my opinion this approach certainly has more fundamental science behind it than some the others "off-the-shelf" hair loss supplements you can find elsewhere.

----------


## Jcm800

> Well you are 40 all I'm saying is I would be back on propecia if u did not stop shedding


 Yes I'm oldish champ,but I've been very lucky - i probably have more hair still than many on this thread (not for much longer) which is why I figure I'm in the running for any results. 

Back on Propecia?! I've never touched the stuff.

----------


## AgainstThis

JCM, you are an intriguing case. Most men who are going to bald lose it all starting in their early 20's all the way up to the mid 30's. So your hairloss basically started in your late 30's, early forties? This sort of goes against many established beliefs about hairloss. Did you go through major stress or massive depression?

It just doesn't sound right to start losing well beyond the "dangerous" age!

----------


## Jcm800

> JCM, you are an intriguing case. Most men who are going to bald lose it all starting in their early 20's all the way up to the mid 30's. So your hairloss basically started in your late 30's, early forties? This sort of goes against many established beliefs about hairloss. Did you go through major stress or massive depression?
> 
> It just doesn't sound right to start losing well beyond the "dangerous" age!


 Haha no dude-I actually started losing hair around mid 20's. 

Up until 30 almost had too much hair, barbers dreaded me coming in for a cut!

But the loss has been so gradual that only up until my late 30's did I realise I have a got a big problem heading my way. 

It doesn't run in my family, my older brother is pushing fifty and has same hairline he had at twenty. 

My ex cuts my hair, even she's convinced it's not mpb, but we both know it's thinning, confuses the hell out of me, but it's been a slow process and I'm thankful for that, and I figure if TRX2 would help anyone, I'd be a candidate, but it doesn't seem to be helping at all so far.

I even quit heavy smoking ten weeks ago to give my blood supply a helping hand, to no avail-may as well smoke a Hamlet cigar and say **** it.

----------


## Jcm800

Been trying Minox twice a day as opposed to once-not good,feel like shit, tired and headachey-impending doom, where those cigar's?!

----------


## KeepTheHair

I used to get bad minox side effects when I first started it. BAD. I felt like i was going to faint all the time.

But I was desperate and just carried on. Sides went away. Never had them again. Lasted a few days only. Then I went on to apply it many times in single days with no sides.

IMO just hang in there. But once a day is 95&#37;+ as good as once a day or more. I have heavily experimented trust me. Even once every 2 days has you covered for a very very long time. I've never shed and I've skipped a lot of days.

----------


## Jcm800

> I used to get bad minox side effects when I first started it. BAD. I felt like i was going to faint all the time.
> 
> But I was desperate and just carried on. Sides went away. Never had them again. Lasted a few days only. Then I went on to apply it many times in single days with no sides.
> 
> IMO just hang in there. But once a day is 95%+ as good as once a day or more. I have heavily experimented trust me. Even once every 2 days has you covered for a very very long time. I've never shed and I've skipped a lot of days.


 Ok Keep thanks, I'll persevere, might just keep using it once daily-that sprouted a couple of baby hairs pretty quickly anyway-so hopefully once will suffice.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

hey Champ, I sent you a visitors message in your public profile. Could you please read and let me know your thoughts? 

Is there a way to PM here?

----------


## Jcm800

> hey Champ, I sent you a visitors message in your public profile. Could you please read and let me know your thoughts? 
> 
> Is there a way to PM here?


 I think his hotmail is shown on his TRX2 emails?

----------


## AgainstThis

As promised, here we go: Day 140 

http://imageshack.us/g/703/dsc02369qf.jpg/

Hair is always greasy as in the first pictures. These days it gets much LESS greasy over time and my scalp condition has improved but I attribute this to the Nizoral 2 % on which I have been for a little over a year now. 

The "forward combed" do is how I usually wear my hair to hide the recession. People who know me of course can tell that I'm thinning but it doesn't immediately scream "Pathetic hollow shell of a man" as the swept-back do does.

Take note of the small hairs that have grown to full size and augment the current thickness of the hairline. By comparison, it seems I had more fuzz in the temple area back when I started but now I have more real hair there -and less fuzz- which gives an overall impression of thickness to my hair that simply wasn't there before. 

Now I ain't saying that I've grown new hair, just that the existing looks thicker. Hell, maybe I've even lost some.

I don't know. I'm tired of staring at my scalp. Weigh in and drink up  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks Against, does us a favour tho please? - post the link to your first photo set - or give us the page number if you know it, cheers.

----------


## AgainstThis

http://img211.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc01470w.jpg Day 0.

----------


## Flowers

> http://img211.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc01470w.jpg Day 0.


 Hey man I don't know if you're just being modest because we've said you praise the product too much but you definetely look better than you did at day 0. Once I saw the original pics (day 0- thanks for requesting that JCM) I really could tell. Where your temple meets your front hair line at the corner was open and definetely receding. Now it looks like it really closed up. Also, the frontal region looks thicker and less sparse now, too.  Congrats dude it seems to have done something.

----------


## Jcm800

Damn its hard to tell, some shots looks like its filled in - and other's looks like it's thinning.

It does look like it's thinning around the centre hairline, but that could possibly be where you're wearing it centre parting style and it falls that way? Hunch say's it's thinning tho dude.

Having said that, corner temple area's do look like they've filed in a bit - i need to have another look later, getting dizzy snapping between shots.

----------


## AgainstThis

Thanks for the feedback dudes!

The corner thing that was opening-then-closed has me stumped. It could be that the initial picture came out funny and showed something that wasn't really there but I doubt it. Anyhow, it looks like it's stabilized on the corners and no more shedding is definitely a good sign.

Center-front has thinned considerably but it's not worse than when I started. It used to be it was solid, now it's always see-through, a widow's-peak coming to it's own. Hopefully the effect will spread from the corners to the center.

IF there is an effect and it's not just nature taking it's slow course. So far, so good.

----------


## Jcm800

> Thanks for the feedback dudes!
> 
> The corner thing that was opening-then-closed has me stumped. It could be that the initial picture came out funny and showed something that wasn't really there but I doubt it. Anyhow, it looks like it's stabilized on the corners and no more shedding is definitely a good sign.
> 
> Center-front has thinned considerably but it's not worse than when I started. It used to be it was solid, now it's always see-through, a widow's-peak coming to it's own. Hopefully the effect will spread from the corners to the center.
> 
> IF there is an effect and it's not just nature taking it's slow course. So far, so good.


 Yeah - look's like there is an improvement in some pics, but then again not so in other's.

Centre hairline looks thinner than day 0 tho dude, but either side of the parting looks thicker. Hmm maybe some other guy's can give an opinion?, sure they will.

Hair looks better centre parting stylee tho - if you sprinkled some Toppik down your parting you'd have a fair old mop there i'd say.

----------


## thechamp

Dear Michael,
thanks for reaching out. 
TRX2 is a supplement product that works together with your metabolism. Dietary induced changes take time to kick in (depending on your individual metabolism). We are currently in the progress of conducting a long-term (36 month) study and are in an advanced stage - first results are expected to be published later this year. Results have been outstanding with the majority of our participants. Further we received tremendously encouraging feedback from our customers during the last weeks and will be publishing an extensive knowledge base (including photos, results and other effects) on our website. Please stay tuned.
In the meanwhile I do wish you all the best. Please keep us updated.
Best,
Luiza

----------


## Jcm800

> Dear Michael,
> thanks for reaching out. 
> TRX2 is a supplement product that works together with your metabolism. Dietary induced changes take time to kick in (depending on your individual metabolism). We are currently in the progress of conducting a long-term (36 month) study and are in an advanced stage - first results are expected to be published later this year. Results have been outstanding with the majority of our participants. Further we received tremendously encouraging feedback from our customers during the last weeks and will be publishing an extensive knowledge base (including photos, results and other effects) on our website. Please stay tuned.
> In the meanwhile I do wish you all the best. Please keep us updated.
> Best,
> Luiza


 Thats interesting - they contradict themselves - Luiza tell's you it's a 36 month internal study, Andy tells me it's 24 month's:

ndy, Jun-06 14:59 (BST):
Hi *****

sorry for the late reply on this: the people who provided the testimonials in fact are participating in our company internal study (which is set long-term 24 month). The study is still ongoing. The parameters and data evaluation of this study are quite scientific as they not only quantify the efficacy of the product but also quantify the effects on a molecular level (i.e. the effect on potassium channel behavior within hair follicles)
Contrary, the ongoing customer study is less strict in terms of data collection and will be updated on an ongoing basis (first results to be published in 5-6 weeks i'd say) and aimed as a way to show real customer results already at this stage.

I hope this helps & please do keep us updated with your individual treatment progress.

Andy

----------


## Flowers

Maybe he meant there's 24 months left of the 36

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Really hard to tell from those pics.. I must say, after 5 months I would definitely expect to see something more definitive.

I guess it is positive that you have semi-maintained.. Your hair does some like it could start shedding pretty fast if left on its own.

But you would say your hair would appear thicker/fuller now than it did @ day 1? That is a definite?

----------


## AgainstThis

Definitely. I part it down the middle and when I started treatment, there were so many gaps along the parting, it could look real awful. Now they have closed up. Marginally and thinly veiled, but something is going on.

Nothing on the massive regrowth/hair where there was none scale that was promised though. That's why I'm really hesitant to attribute ANY of this to TRX2.

----------


## Jcm800

> Really hard to tell from those pics.. I must say, after 5 months I would definitely expect to see something more definitive.
> 
> I guess it is positive that you have semi-maintained.. Your hair does some like it could start shedding pretty fast if left on its own.
> 
> But you would say your hair would appear thicker/fuller now than it did @ day 1? That is a definite?


 I think Against has had no definitive improvement.

His centre hairline looks worse than day 0.

His temples do seem a bit better - nothing groundbreaking here tho given the five months expectations, let's see what month six brings?

I'm not overwhemled tho, sorry Against, just telling how it looks to me.

And respect is due for letting all and sundry gawp and pick holes in your hair, fair play.

----------


## AgainstThis

Jcm Ι'm with you dude, our feelings are pretty much the same. No shedding and increased thickness on the sides of the parting give me a shred of cautious optimism but no more.

----------


## AgainstThis

Bottom line is, there should have been DEFINITVE results. There are none. Maybe in a month? Don't hold your breath though....

----------


## Jcm800

No worries Against, didnt want to offend you-but I'm sure you'd rather I didn't kiss arse also? Looking at your pics, I'm always scratching my chin, thinking 'do I see definite changes there or not?'

Gut feeling is not really, if temples are filling,why is parting thinning?

Doesn't make sense-I want to see you get results as we all do, maybe things will take off shortly? As yet im still not convinced.

----------


## thechamp

On my front things are looking good

----------


## Jcm800

> On my front things are looking good


 Really? Tell you what champ - it's easy to believe people when they say this stuff isn't working for them. 

And very hard for people to believe when you say it is-

Let's see clear dated pics, otherwise anything you say is treated as a throwaway comment.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Guys, get over it. This isn't a legit product.

----------


## AgainstThis

At this point, I'm inclined to agree with KeeptheHair.

TRX2 promised impressive and honest results. Not guesswork and vellus crap.

----------


## Flowers

I'd say any results from a non minoxidil or finasteride product is kind of a big deal. Especially since he's just now entering the months that they say will provide the results

----------


## Jcm800

> I'd say any results from a non minoxidil or finasteride product is kind of a big deal. Especially since he's just now entering the months that they say will provide the results


 This is a good point. Everyday from now for Against is going to be a day that passes that he can get more and more angry with TW. 

I sincerely hope he reports good findings as the coming weeks, not months pass. 

Just don't see it occurring, but we're going to find out very shortly if this is indeed a cash cow for TW and nothing else.

----------


## thechamp

We'll for me not havIng propecia for 4 months and still having hair it's working my hair loss was rapid with out propecia but i have more
Hair than against this so it may only work on guys with early stage hair loss

----------


## KeepTheHair

> I'd say any results from a non minoxidil or finasteride product is kind of a big deal. Especially since he's just now entering the months that they say will provide the results


 There is nothing of the sort though.

----------


## Jcm800

Against - how Many bottles do you have left, one?

Do you think you'll re-order more? 

At a crossroads dude.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Against, jcm keeps saying he sees you have thinned more in your front middle hairline. Would you agree/disagree?

----------


## Jcm800

> There is nothing of the sort though.


 


> Against, jcm keeps saying he sees you have thinned more in your front middle hairline. Would you agree/disagree?


 Compare the pics, I can see it-the front his parting is looking more sparse than it used too, but let Against answer it, not for me too butt in, sorry.

----------


## KeepTheHair

AgainstThis, your pics dont look good to me either. This shit does not work guys. get real treatments or say goodbye to your hair.

We need something that WORKS. Maybe bimatoprost...

----------


## Jcm800

Personally I'm not re-ordering.

When my sixth bottle is used up that's it. 

Hell I'm even using it in conjunction with Minox, and it's not helping. 

We're being ripped off dudes-sure the more optimistic users on here will say 'no JCM you negative so and so, wait up to twelve months'

Well I'm going to sit back and let YOU carry the flag,I'm not wealthy,it's fkn hard funding this shit for me, and my gut feeling especially after seeing Againsts milestone pics is that it's a scam.

----------


## Deluxe

> Personally I'm not re-ordering.
> 
> When my sixth bottle is used up that's it. 
> 
> Hell I'm even using it in conjunction with Minox, and it's not helping. 
> 
> We're being ripped off dudes-sure the more optimistic users on here will say 'no JCM you negative so and so, wait up to twelve months'
> 
> Well I'm going to sit back and let YOU carry the flag,I'm not wealthy,it's fkn hard funding this shit for me, and my gut feeling especially after seeing Againsts milestone pics is that it's a scam.


 Thats understandable JCM.  This stuff can get expensive, especially when you aren't motivated by the results, or lack there of.  Only thing I have to disagree with you on is that you stated that you saw Against's "milestone" pics...but they aren't.  Its like prepping for the Ironman and then backing out on the day of (Month 5 and onward for TRX2).  IF anything, I think that Against does show some improvement.  I didn't think so at first when I saw his posted pics, but when you requested the Day 1 pics, to me I saw a difference.  

I've said it before and I'll say it again, but we have to keep this going for a couple more months.  They stated that months 5-8 are when majority of the users realize gains.  If by then we see no results, we can all send some "pleasant" e-mails and try to shut that place down.  I have used up 3 bottles and on my 4th now.  While I have not noticed anything, I will continue to follow suit.  

Note that I am still using Nizoral and Minox only on the crown and taking generic Propecia every day.  My hair transplant is growing out as well and its been 3 months and 8 days.  

BTW, where are the others who are claming some changes of their hair and they've been on the product for 3 months only?  It is important that you guys post pics so we can determine if there truly are changes.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

jcm what month r u on now?


still awaiting against's response..

----------


## ThinFast

JC, I'm done sending this prick my money too.  I'll eventually get around to posting up all of my pics., TW will not get anyone's funds other than TheChamps when people see my regression during the past 4 months.

----------


## Jcm800

> jcm what month r u on now?
> 
> 
> still awaiting against's response..


 Deluxe - ok dude, I hear what you're saying re the 'milestone' pics, maybe I've been harsh, I don't mean to be, I respect AgainstThis posting and not biting my head off for the downer I've no doubt put him on. 

BUT, I can see thinning centre parting, makes no sense. 

BUT, also - I do see positive changes temple areas (I think) heck even he isn't sure that it's not a camera issue there?

Sizzling - I guess I'm around nearly four months in. 

IF it's a legit product, these are crucial weeks-for AgainstThis-he's the pioneer here-I'll hopefully see him post future pics that will entice me to carry on, hopefully I'll be seeing improvements too, trouble is I can't see it happening.

----------


## Jcm800

> JC, I'm done sending this prick my money too.  I'll eventually get around to posting up all of my pics., TW will not get anyone's funds other than TheChamps when people see my regression during the past 4 months.


 And I hear you too ThinFast, I took pics at the start of my using this stuff-and looking back on them pisses me off.

Sadly I botched the pics, but the receding hairline is there to be seen.

----------


## Jcm800

Sometimes I just get the feeling Whitfield has concocted this shit thinking it 'should' work, but not actually having proof of it-hence no pre release trial proof for us consumers. And he's asking users to actually send them fkn results!!

It doesn't add up - one thing he does know I'm sure tho - is that hairloss sufferers who are naive or are scared to try Finasteride will lap his bullshit up for a few months, and if enough of them do - he'll be laughing all the way to the bank. 

He's an entrepreneur  :Wink:

----------


## sizzlinghairs

I think champ had the right idea in his emails.. There needs to be a # of us sending somewhat aggresive emails to them demanding proof and showing them that we are not gullible passive hair loss sufferers. We will not be duped and if we are we will be willing to take swift action. Start a smear campaign against whitfield.. Im so f#^&ing tired of being spit on by these bloodsucking "entreupeneurs", more like scam artists. We must give him quick karma. Every action has a reaction baby...

----------


## Jcm800

They have no proof this works. They contradict themselves in separate e-mail replies regarding the duration of 'internal' studies.

It's bollock's - i can't be a 100&#37; sure, but please - anyone thinking of buying into this shit - SAVE YOUR $$$ &#163;&#163;&#163;. And wait.

----------


## thechamp

Well all I'm saying is my hair is doing fine and he does say after 5 months what I think is for it to grow hair on a full bald spot won't work

----------


## thechamp

Jcm send em back grmet ya money back if ya think it's not working

----------


## Jcm800

> Jcm send em back grmet ya money back if ya think it's not working


 Don't be daft-the chances of a refund are remote. 

And I'm using all six bottles up.

----------


## thechamp

Well u want to know why my hair seems thicker and my shedding has reduced

----------


## thechamp

Well i want to know why my hair seems thicker and my shedding has reduced

----------


## Jcm800

> Well i want to know why my hair seems thicker and my shedding has reduced


 Pics or its bollocks.

----------


## thechamp

In on m iPhone give me a ulr I'll post

----------


## Jcm800

> In on m iPhone give me a ulr I'll post


 It'll keep, post when on pc

----------


## Jcm800

Well i've cancelled my auto-renewal, and shall be instructing my bank to block any attempt's by them to get another three months worth from me too.

Still have just over two bottles left, shall weigh it up at six months.

Not willing to pay this guy anymore - unless all of you lot start sprouting miracles on your heads.

----------


## thechamp

So hmm **** the waiting game pisses me of my pc is down

----------


## Jcm800

> So hmm **** the waiting game pisses me of my pc is down


 Well I'll reassess at six months. These crafty sods auto send every 75 days, I'll still have a full bottle then,no need to auto renew so early.  

So at six months I'll re-order pending results.

----------


## Jcm800

Plus, personally I've got all of the listed ingredients stored at home, after six months I'll use that as a stop gap to keep me going I think - until some of you guys have hit 7-8 months. 

I really don't think there's any difference between what I have purchased from my local health store and what's in TRX2.

----------


## UK_

> Well I'll reassess at six months. These crafty sods auto send every 75 days, I'll still have a full bottle then,no need to auto renew so early.  
> 
> So at six months I'll re-order pending results.


 A classic sign of a dodgy company, more focus on selling than providing a treatment that actually works.

I think they have a proper sales force, with stress-inducing targets probably, because they had a huge focus on marketing when the product was first launched, the money went into marketing the product not research and development, only an idiot would believe an effective treatment for hair loss could stem from a graduates PhD thesis.  Granted it _could_ happen, but we do live on planet earth, not Mars.

----------


## Jcm800

I hear you UK, everyone else will pretty soon too-I'm not blinded by the bullshit no longer. 

I went in knowing it'd most likely be a rip off-well it's my first time, won't be so keen in future...

I'll happily eat my words if this shit comes good-I think there's more chance of me shagging Marilyn Monroe tho.

----------


## UK_

The theory is probably perfectly true, the _"poly channel ions"_ or whatever - but it's relation into preventing the progression of a genetic disorder ultimately is not.

----------


## Jcm800

> The theory is probably perfectly true, the _"poly channel ions"_ or whatever - but it's relation into preventing the progression of a genetic disorder ultimately is not.


 Yep, agreed.

----------


## AgainstThis

Jcm- Honest opinions are NEVER bummers dude. I suffer from hairloss and I know it's progressive. I also know my head so I'm not really expecting anyone to pat me on the back and lie to me about regrowth that isn't there.

Nor do I measure my life by hair. Like all good things come and gone, the hair seems to be a disappearing act of it's own. If I can keep it past a reasonable due date, cool. If not, I'll ****ing shave and work the goatee.

Anyhow, it may be a camera/lightning issue, but the thinned out widow's peak has largely remained the same since I started the treatment. The rest of the hair sheds at a minimal/normal pace, some days a bit more, some days less but nothing like a massive downer shed or anything. 

Whilst I'm under the impression that some density has returned to my hair, it's just a ****ing IMPRESSION. What I want is for me to be able to break a sweat or not comb and camouflage and still look like I have hair in the front. That's what TRX2 promised me.

I think I"ll order one more batch, to hit month 9, out of sheer ****ing curiosity. I'm not willing to commit to minoxidil and finasteride is purely out of the question. So I don't have all that much to lose except a further 150 Euros that I can take out of Whitfield's hide later on.

So anyone out there, please DON'T purchase this 85% snake oil treatment until I show you results that even blind people can see.

----------


## Jcm800

I guess for yourself it might be worth another three month punt Against-if I see any indication it's working by month six I'll be back on board myself but, for me-so far, it's doing jack shit.

----------


## thechamp

So against this you think you can keep the hair you have and I mean to reorder you must have had some results

----------


## thechamp

If this wads 85 percent scam I would already be back on propecia to me it's working I'm not shedding even after styling my hair with wax and its not after 5 months give it time we will know in five weeks or so

----------


## thechamp

I'll be sending it back then  if your 85  percent sure

----------


## Jcm800

Champ do you post just to get a reaction?

Can't you think for yourself yet?!

Jeez dude.

----------


## 30plus

So I thought it was about time for another update as I have just crossed the magical *5 month* barrier last weekend. I also had my haircut last week so am able to compare my results.

As a reminder Im 30yo. NW 2/3 and currently on DUT (3 years) and use minoxidil on my hairline.

At 5 months my hair is definitely thicker than when I began. However I still continue to shed a little a day and my hairline has continued to creep northwards. I probably have less hair overall then 5 months ago as well. However DUT was struggling to hold back the tide. TRX2 has slowed this down. 

So no regrowth so far. But what remains is doing much better than 5 months ago. My hairdresser even commented as such.

When I was on Propecia regrowth began at around 5 months so Im hopeful that TRX2 will be the same.

Im going to try 9  12 months on this stuff. Dont want a transplant. So this is my only hope left. 

In short  Im actually pretty happy so far. My hair is definitely thicker than pre TRX2. Am praying for the temporal regrowth stage now

----------


## ALLISWELL

30 plus is a new ****er plant on this thread!!

----------


## Jcm800

Funny actually-whenever theres a burst of negativity on this thread, out of the blue someone pops up claiming to be happy with this stuff..

----------


## Yunaiba

I'm sorry 30plus, but is very hard to believe your post.
THere's something about it that sound quite artificial.
Anyway, TIME will set things up.

----------


## AgainstThis

I don't think that ANY number of faceless plants without pictures can save Whitfield now.

30plus is on Dutasteride and Minox, any results he gets could have nothing to do with TRX2 in monotherapy. (Haha, typing the word THERAPY in the same sentence as TRX2 strikes me as darkly ****ing ironic.)

I put the pictures up there and the improvement -IF THERE HAS BEEN ANY DUE TO TRX2 AND NOT MY NORMAL HAIR CYCLE- is *marginal* at best. 

So yeh, bring it on, 4 more months to day 270. 9 months. If nothing has changed even then, whooptee ****ing do, Tommy's ****ed forever even if he tries to sell shoestrings in the future. 

The whole idea behind TRX2 is that in using it as a monotherapy it could do shit Finasteride could not, with no side effects. Bold as **** and it got our hopes up. It's a long way down now baby.

----------


## Jcm800

Yes indeed, and asking them to cancel and confirm my auto-renewal will be stopped is becoming tedious as well.

Gettin more and more fed up with this outfit.

----------


## Yunaiba

We should start thinking on how to react past the 9 months mark, if we think for sure that this is a  scam. Is our right to let people know this is a scam, and our right to complain 
in whatever forms we can think of, and by that I mean a campaign towards hitting TW's reputation.
That only if we agree and we are 100&#37; sure that this is a scam after a reliable period of time.
We will get pretty angry after 9 months if we don't see the promised results, as we would have wasted 450euros.
What do you guys think?

----------


## Jcm800

2.	How long will it take to see results?
The outcome for an individual consuming TRX2TMcan vary widely (see Customer Testimonials for initial feedback on the product). For some individuals, first results appear as early as 12 weeks. For others, results are not apparent until 8-12 months after the initiation of treatment. However, in the majority of customers, first visible results are expected after 5 months.*

I respect some of you giving it the benefit of the doubt and going nine month's..

But **** it, are we ALL in the minority then if we don't see tangible honest result's by five or six months??

Who will be the 'majority of customer's' that see's result's around five month's? - be ****ing interesting to find out, (i doubt it'll be anyone on this thread, so who could it possibly be?)  really fella's if none of us are coming forward at five/six month's and seeing changes, surely - you must start to scratch your head in bewilderment & wonder why the **** not?

I'd be inclined to start bringing his little empire down then and save yourself further expenditure.

----------


## Zoidberg

> The theory is probably perfectly true, the _"poly channel ions"_ or whatever - but it's relation into preventing the progression of a genetic disorder ultimately is not.


 Agreed, I've seen an improvement in thickness but not any new regrowth. Shedding very little, but that could be due to all the vitamins I'm taking and the Nizoral having some effect too.

----------


## Deluxe

> Agreed, I've seen an improvement in thickness but not any new regrowth. Shedding very little, but that could be due to all the vitamins I'm taking and the Nizoral having some effect too.


 It is a bit of a downer that no one has reported solid results as of yet, but, we are at the most important 5 month marker.  Lets see what happens.

----------


## Jcm800

> It is a bit of a downer that no one has reported solid results as of yet, but, we are at the most important 5 month marker.  Lets see what happens.


 I hate to piss on the fire constantly - but i'm four month's in - and i cannot possibly see this giving me 'honest result's' in the next month or two, and, apart from my age - i thought i was a pretty good candidate, i'm not asking for a reborn Norwood 1 ffs, just a bit of regrowth around my hairline and temples, and i'd be singing Tommy boy's praises.

Think i'll be slagging him to the ground tho..

----------


## Hzi

http://www.facebook.com/thomas.whitfield1

How about a simultaneously sent message by the users here in style of?:

*High promises, high price - high risk ..!*

 :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

Come on I have results too stop being paranoid time

----------


## Flowers

> 2.	How long will it take to see results?
> The outcome for an individual consuming TRX2TMcan vary widely (see Customer Testimonials for initial feedback on the product). For some individuals, first results appear as early as 12 weeks. For others, results are not apparent until 8-12 months after the initiation of treatment. However, in the majority of customers, first visible results are expected after 5 months.*
> 
> I respect some of you giving it the benefit of the doubt and going nine month's..
> 
> But **** it, are we ALL in the minority then if we don't see tangible honest result's by five or six months??
> 
> Who will be the 'majority of customer's' that see's result's around five month's? - be ****ing interesting to find out, (i doubt it'll be anyone on this thread, so who could it possibly be?)  really fella's if none of us are coming forward at five/six month's and seeing changes, surely - you must start to scratch your head in bewilderment & wonder why the **** not?
> 
> I'd be inclined to start bringing his little empire down then and save yourself further expenditure.


 Well in their defense, they did say AFTER 5 months not on the first day of the 5th month you'll have hair growing in. And you're not even at 5 months yet and AgainstThis just now got to 5 months. No one is giving it the benefit of the doubt by going the 9 months they're just following the instructions for the recommended amount of time

----------


## Jcm800

> Well in their defense, they did say AFTER 5 months not on the first day of the 5th month you'll have hair growing in. And you're not even at 5 months yet and AgainstThis just now got to 5 months. No one is giving it the benefit of the doubt by going the 9 months they're just following the instructions for the recommended amount of time


 Well Flowers, read it again - im talking hypothetically around the five/six month mark - realistically I can't see nothing changing for me from now til then. (or anyone else frankly)

Are you paying for, and consuming this product yet?

No?

Very easy to defend something when youre back seat driving  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

> Come on I have results too stop being paranoid time


 ^ lol, sure you do.

----------


## ThinFast

I will be starting my 5th bottle (fifth month) tomorrow.  I am highly considering not breaking the seal and returning months 5 and 6 for a refund.  That should tell you guys how impressed I am with the results and how confident I am that what I'm taking is actually going to make a difference./sarcasm.  I have lost enough hair while taking this supplement during the past 4 months to know it's horse shit.

----------


## Flowers

> Well Flowers, read it again - im talking hypothetically around the five/six month mark - realistically I can't see nothing changing for me from now til then. (or anyone else frankly)
> 
> Are you paying for, and consuming this product yet?
> 
> No?
> 
> Very easy to defend something when youre back seat driving


 Well excuse me I do believe you're the one who has been telling everyone NOT to take trx2 yet. So calm down and stop being such a sensitive asshole all the time

----------


## Jcm800

> I will be starting my 5th bottle (fifth month) tomorrow.  I am highly considering not breaking the seal and returning months 5 and 6 for a refund.  That should tell you guys how impressed I am with the results and how confident I am that what I'm taking is actually going to make a difference./sarcasm.  I have lost enough hair while taking this supplement during the past 4 months to know it's horse shit.


 I'm at the same point as yourself then. Literally about to crack open
my 5th.

I don't have any faith in the return policy tho-they're also reluctant to confirm my request to close my account too, quick to reply,only to remind me that the growth club is great and for my benefit-

I'm not impressed.

----------


## Jcm800

> Well excuse me I do believe you're the one who has been telling everyone NOT to take trx2 yet. So calm down and stop being such a sensitive asshole all the time


 Yes I do, because I'm taking it, and spending my money on it, to save the likes of you from making the same mistake. 

And I'll be as sensitive as I want to be regarding how I report back-don't like? Too bad.

----------


## thechamp

Thin fast I have been on it longer than you and my hair is doing fine no propecia

----------


## Flowers

> Yes I do, because I'm taking it, and spending my money on it, to save the likes of you from making the same mistake. 
> 
> And I'll be as sensitive as I want to be regarding how I report back-don't like? Too bad.


 Whatever dude you're the oldest guy here why don't you act like it. Grow the **** up and stop bitching like you're the first guy with a receding hairline.

----------


## thechamp

I just dot understand the not shedding for me against this something has to be working

----------


## Jcm800

> Whatever dude you're the oldest guy here why don't you act like it. Grow the **** up and stop bitching like you're the first guy with a receding hairline.


 Lol what a twat - actually Doke pipped me to the Zimmerframe.

I keep  trying to expose TRX2 as a fraud,  and you've got the nerve to take personal digs at me throughout this thread, you  butt ****er. 

And you're not even taking it? 


.

----------


## thechamp

Jc if your 100 percent it's fraud send your trx2 back

----------


## Flowers

> Lol what a twat - actually Doke pipped me to the Zimmerframe.
> 
> I keep  trying to expose TRX2 as a fraud,  and you've got the nerve to take personal digs at me throughout this thread, you  butt ****er. 
> 
> And you're not even taking it? 
> 
> 
> .


 
"butt ****er"? My 11 year old brother is too mature to make a comment like that you dumbass. Anyway no I'm not taking it but I don't see how that has anything to do with what we're talking about.  I'm waiting because 1) everyone taking it is saying to wait til they do or don't get results and 2) it's not cheap.  I still can't believe you said butt ****er...

PS- "I keep trying to expose trx2 as a fraud"
...Yet you continue to take it?

----------


## thechamp

Exactly you tell him flowers now I'm not shedding after stopping propecia I'm not far from five months so what the ****

----------


## 30plus

Guys do you seriously think I am some cronie of Whitfield?

Did you actually read my post? I have LOST HAIR overall. My hairline is STILL RECEDING.

In fact looking at looking at my hairline after I showered today the hairline really is struggling...

What I am positive about is that my remaining hair really is thicker than 5 months ago. Noticably so.

Having been on DUT for 3+ years my gains were slowly getting worse but TRX2 has at least done SOMETHING to I think slow the loss a bit and thicken up what's left.

This is exactly what happened when I started Propecia 5-6 years ago. Regrowth happened shortly after - which is why I am the only person on this board remaining positive.

Trust me if this sh*t doesnt work in 9 -12 months you will be the first to hear about it

----------


## Jcm800

> "butt ****er"? My 11 year old brother is too mature to make a comment like that you dumbass. Anyway no I'm not taking it but I don't see how that has anything to do with what we're talking about.  I'm waiting because 1) everyone taking it is saying to wait til they do or don't get results and 2) it's not cheap.  I still can't believe you said butt ****er...
> 
> PS- "I keep trying to expose trx2 as a fraud"
> ...Yet you continue to take it?


 I'm taking it for six months to see how it pans out, that's why I continue to take it, dick head.

----------


## Jcm800

> Exactly you tell him flowers now I'm not shedding after stopping propecia I'm not far from five months so what the ****


 Ooh "you tell him flowers" lol

**** me, there's some nice guys on this thread, and one or two real wankers.

----------


## KeepTheHair

My hair is WORSE since starting TRX2 and I use finasteride etc. This shit does NOT work.

Do not buy.

----------


## Jcm800

> "butt ****er"? My 11 year old brother is too mature to make a comment like that you dumbass. Anyway no I'm not taking it but I don't see how that has anything to do with what we're talking about.  I'm waiting because 1) everyone taking it is saying to wait til they do or don't get results and 2) it's not cheap.  I still can't believe you said butt ****er...
> 
> PS- "I keep trying to expose trx2 as a fraud"
> ...Yet you continue to take it?


 Ok, i retract the insult Flowers, and yes i am tetchy regarding this stuff - anyway - i'm taking the adult lead here and offering you an apology, i hate animosity on this thread - but it does flare up, from time to time.

End of the day we all want to see this product work, regardless of our personal opinions of each-other.

----------


## AgainstThis

The one thing that's driving us all insane is that at this point all theories are go. Could be a scam. Could be what 30something is saying. Could be Elvis.

It just feels bad being in the dark like ****ing idiots.

Sincerely hoping one day we'll be looking back on this thread and laughing, enjoying our new locks, but....

----------


## doke

> Lol what a twat - actually Doke pipped me to the Zimmerframe.
> 
> I keep  trying to expose TRX2 as a fraud,  and you've got the nerve to take personal digs at me throughout this thread, you  butt ****er. 
> 
> And you're not even taking it? 
> 
> 
> .


 hahahaha i have one :EEK!:

----------


## doke

hi guys not been on for a while,im not on dutas anymore only proscar and just started taking the trx again, as i thought i might as well use up the 3 months caps.
I am taking 4 a day instead of 3 as said to use up. :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> hahahaha i have one


 Can you recommend a good one to me dude?!  :Wink:

----------


## doke

yeh the mark 1 gt version you get go fast stripes. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flowers

> Ok, i retract the insult Flowers, and yes i am tetchy regarding this stuff - anyway - i'm taking the adult lead here and offering you an apology, i hate animosity on this thread - but it does flare up, from time to time.
> 
> End of the day we all want to see this product work, regardless of our personal opinions of each-other.


 I'm sorry too. That was starting to get uncomfortable lol

----------


## Jcm800

> I'm sorry too. That was starting to get uncomfortable lol


 Lol yeah no worries man, let's just hope this shit comes good and I'll have less to bitch about haha.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Hey guys, so I thought I would chime in real quick.

I have been taking trx2 steady now for about 2 weeks as well as nizoral shampoo everyday left on for 5 minutes. I seem to be shedding the same but my hair does appear thicker. Most likely the nizoral, but I just wanted to throw some positivity out there. I have also ordered another 2 bottles.

I believe it is worth it for me to give this stuff a try for 6-8 months on the chance that it is not a side effect stacked/hormonal raping drug, that seems to have maintained a couple peoples hair over a 5 month period. Aside from all the bickering out there, we all want the same thing and I am wishing everyone nothing but the best. (BTW YOUR ALL A BUNCH OF VAIN WOMEN SO CONCERNED WITH YOUR DAMN HAIR ITS PATHETIC, GOSH!, GET A GRIP) 

 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jcm800

Can I ask which method of payment you all used when joining the 'growth club' please?

They're dragging their heels confirming my cancellation.

----------


## AgainstThis

JCM, the easiest and safest way to do ANYTHING online is to hook up a prepaid Visa card to Paypal. That's how I have mine. At any given time you charge it up with however much you want to spend. If you have no money on it, no one can take any. That's how I signed up for the Hair Club "Offer" and that's how easy it was to drop out of it once I ran out of cash  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> JCM, the easiest and safest way to do ANYTHING online is to hook up a prepaid Visa card to Paypal. That's how I have mine. At any given time you charge it up with however much you want to spend. If you have no money on it, no one can take any. That's how I signed up for the Hair Club "Offer" and that's how easy it was to drop out of it once I ran out of cash


 Good shout dude-they're pissing me off at present.

I want to use all my supplies and see what I think at six months. 

As it stands they'll auto renew around five, and I don't want that.

Think im going to look into your method dude, thanks.

----------


## Jcm800

Found this review site fellow users -

http://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.trx2.com

Be sure to say what you think  :Wink:

----------


## Flowers

> Found this review site fellow users -
> 
> http://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.trx2.com
> 
> Be sure to say what you think


 Lol was that you with the last comment on there?

----------


## Jcm800

> Lol was that you with the last comment on there?


 Lol, well I certainly didn't put the first two  :Wink:

----------


## Flowers

> Lol, well I certainly didn't put the first two


 Haha nice. I chuckled reading it knowing it was you. Whatever happened to the baby hairs you spoke of on your hairline a while ago? From before you started the minox. (how's that going also?)

----------


## Jcm800

> Haha nice. I chuckled reading it knowing it was you. Whatever happened to the baby hairs you spoke of on your hairline a while ago? From before you started the minox. (how's that going also?)


 It's weird, the two ass licking reviews vanished as soon as I posted my appraisal?!

Thing is dude - those peach fuzz hairs are same as ever, so I'm not enthused about that. And I'm thinking I may have been over zealous attributing them to TRX2 before. 

There are a few random hairs appearing in my hairline since I started the Minox, so really I have to put down the appearance of those to that.

----------


## thechamp

Still no shedding or the guys they don't have results boost it up to 4 tabelts a day

----------


## thechamp

Hi Michael,
thanks for reaching out. Please note that myself I am responsible for general customer requests whereas Andy, Stephen and Lloyd are responsible for all scientific customer requests. Therefore consider Andy's reply (or the others from the Scientific Support team) as more reliable than mine. Sorry for the confusion & I hope this helps,
Luiza

----------


## Jcm800

> Hi Michael,
> thanks for reaching out. Please note that myself I am responsible for general customer requests whereas Andy, Stephen and Lloyd are responsible for all scientific customer requests. Therefore consider Andy's reply (or the others from the Scientific Support team) as more reliable than mine. Sorry for the confusion & I hope this helps,
> Luiza


 Bah - here's part of a reply confirming my account cancellation finally - she's quite confident that i should start seeing results within six months (as she knew i had a six month run) in my reply as im leaving them..

Luiza, Jun-16 01:01 (BST):
Hi,
sorry for the late reply. I can confirm that your subscription has been canceled as per your request on 11.06.2011. I have re-forwarded the relevant notification email about cancellation. There will be no more automated shipping/billing anymore in the future.

Please feel free to let us know how you get along with your treatment process - you should see some first improvements/results within the 6 month of being on TRX2 supplementation. Feel free to join in again to the program any time.

I wish you the very best!

Luiza

----------


## thechamp

Looking at my hair and the comments I have been getting this us the real deal

----------


## AgainstThis

Gosh darn Champ, I'm looking at your pictures (sarcasm) and taking the comments to heart (biting sarcasm) and you know what? I'm just gonna go ahead and order 35 more years supply of TRX2 man! This is the real deal! YOWZA!

----------


## Jcm800

> Gosh darn Champ, I'm looking at your pictures (sarcasm) and taking the comments to heart (biting sarcasm) and you know what? I'm just gonna go ahead and order 35 more years supply of TRX2 man! This is the real deal! YOWZA!


 Yeah man-I realise this is the shit, thanks champ I'm re-ordering as well  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

Not saying that  just it's looking good

----------


## thechamp

here is 2 pics

----------


## thechamp

another one

----------


## thechamp

keeps getting better and thats not even recnet

----------


## thechamp

keeps getting better

----------


## thechamp

and this is not recent

----------


## thechamp

see this gives me hope:P

----------


## AgainstThis

Champ you are posting a 12yr old's NW1 head of hair flooded in flash to make it look like it was thin on the swirl/cowlick on top.

You have no visible hairloss whatsoever. Plus, TRX2 was supposed to be about frontal loss and thinning. The crown can be very easily treated -at the early stages at least- with Minoxidil.

Props for learning how to post pictures on the thread proper though!

----------


## thechamp

Your a ****ing know it all geek I do have mpb if I went back 8 years to innovative hair loss solutions when I was 23 started balding and got the pics I would shove them
In your ass your hair is just going to take alot longer to get results

----------


## AgainstThis

You little idiot,no one here believes you are 30 or whatever you claim.

Nor do you have MPB.

You are just a little troll jumping for attention.

Back on ignore.

----------


## thechamp

So I'm gonna waste my time and on a product u idiot, you only don't have hair because you where scared to take propecia u weak man I would have less hair thenu if I did not take propecia I will even get a doctors certificate to prove I have mpb you ****

----------


## BoSox

Man, I feel bad for starting this post.

I want to apologize to Spencer for the ignorant crap that has been displayed here. Trx2 included lol.

----------


## thechamp

Why feel bad trx2 is doing somthing

----------


## doke

hahahaha its not worth getting that excited just calm down as the hair loss will get worse.

----------


## Jcm800

> hahahaha its not worth getting that excited just calm down as the hair loss will get worse.


 Kinda defeats the object getting stressed about this shit-I realised that, it's not likely to work-may as well get used to the idea and start plotting their downfall  :Smile:

----------


## doke

yo jcm i am not holding out too much,my loss is getting worse even dutas and finas and minox do not work.
I have some new minox that contains finasteride its called morr-f so topical it may work i will let you guys know in a few months. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

> yo jcm i am not holding out too much,my loss is getting worse even dutas and finas and minox do not work.
> I have some new minox that contains finasteride its called morr-f so topical it may work i will let you guys know in a few months.


 Yeah it's even less likely to work for us old timers  :Wink: 

That Minox concoction sounds interesting tho-where'd you get that from?

----------


## doke

I got it from united pharmacies uk i ordered friday and received it the following week,they send out from hong kong,they do quite a few hair loss products including that eyelash growth product,but its only 3ml bottles?
by the way the minox is made by indian labs intas and is 5% minox and 1% finas topical its not too expensive i got two bottles. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

> I got it from united pharmacies uk i ordered friday and received it the following week,they send out from hong kong,they do quite a few hair loss products including that eyelash growth product,but its only 3ml bottles?
> by the way the minox is made by indian labs intas and is 5% minox and 1% finas topical its not too expensive i got two bottles.


 Ok Okie Doke lol-I'll let you try it before I take the plunge, keep the updates coming dude  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

So why don't you call this thread no positive comments

----------


## Jcm800

> So why don't you call this thread no positive comments


 Because there are none champ - except from you. 

It's dying a slow death.

----------


## thechamp

Well give up then stop taking it

----------


## Jcm800

Give me fkn strength. You're on my ignore list now.

----------


## thechamp

It's not even after 5 months and  nearly there without propecia shed two hairs in the shower now how the he'll isthis happening

----------


## thechamp

This is bull shit ant one who says positive comments is ethier a troll or a clone from whitfield

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Meh, no matter how much champ annoys people, I will gladly embrace any positive results being posted. All this fighting is so extremely unnecessary. Come on guys... Seriously, for gods sake this is a hairloss forum.

----------


## Jcm800

> Meh, no matter how much champ annoys people, I will gladly embrace any positive results being posted. All this fighting is so extremely unnecessary. Come on guys... Seriously, for gods sake this is a hairloss forum.


 Each to their own Sizzling. When the guy is incessantly posting no brainer comments and totally contradicting himself it wears thin.

Sure I wish all of us luck on this programme too, but jeez, anyway the ignore button is there for a reason, I'm sure a few have used it on me too  :Smile: 

Did he post you some supplies btw?  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

The  point I'm trying to make is this I quit propecia for nearly 5 months and I was shedding like a mother ****er now my hair looks  fuller and I posted pics ages ago showing some loss

----------


## humboldt

I am loosing dozens of hair every day, since I stopped Finasteride and started with TRX2 only. This stuff is a scam, absolutely no effect on hair!

----------


## stripey

I must admit that trx2 hasn't yet stopped my hairloss. I'm currently about 4 months and a couple of weeks into this treatment. I may yet give it another crack of the whip and see it through to 9 months but I'll see how it goes. It's not that I disbelieve folk whom are saying that they have had reduced shedding etc, it just hasn't work for me, yet.

----------


## thechamp

Keep going I ant no troll or clone I shed about 2 hairs in the shower

----------


## thechamp

Andy, Jun-17 13:09 (BST):
Hi Michael,
we are expecting to providing first result from our study by Q3 2011.

----------


## Flowers

> Andy, Jun-17 13:09 (BST):
> Hi Michael,
> we are expecting to providing first result from our study by Q3 2011.


 Yeah I've known that since January. I don't know why everyone forgot and said they're never releasing results

----------


## Jcm800

Im still not convinced but, hair is growing nicely since I has it cut, even seems a bit fuller, but-Minox is most likely helping me there.

----------


## Flowers

> Im still not convinced but, hair is growing nicely since I has it cut, even seems a bit fuller, but-Minox is most likely helping me there.


 Which % minox are you using? I saw 5% at the store the other day and it seemed promising. It said 85% of people get regrowth and to discontinue if it doesn't work for you. I'm considering it

----------


## Jcm800

> Which % minox are you using? I saw 5% at the store the other day and it seemed promising. It said 85% of people get regrowth and to discontinue if it doesn't work for you. I'm considering it


 I'm on 5% Minox foam, just around the hairline-deffo seeing changes, but there's shedding too, it's to be expected. 

Deffo worth a try, I'm going to stick it out and see what happens.

----------


## thechamp

Stick with trx2 if I'm having results I don't care if you believe me or not,stick with it I stlyed my hair with wax now normally I would shed heaps when on propecia, and another thing against this and jc u can have alook aty Facebook profile when I was in Thailand u can see my hair is thinner

----------


## Jcm800

This thread is deffo dying a death. I'm quite relieved that I've cancelled my renewal-I think that this stuff most likely is of some nutritional benefit-but to promote temporal hair growth? That statement is looking more and more ridiculous as the weeks go by.

----------


## thechamp

You guys don't buy what I say I'm norwood1 let's say I'm having definite results look on YouTube type in trx2 there advertising there now

----------


## KeepTheHair

TRX2 IS A SCAM. DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY. IT WILL NOT DO ANYTHING.

Do not waste your money thinking it will provide some modest results or something. It will do nothing at all. Do not support this company because they give you false hope.

----------


## Jcm800

> TRX2 IS A SCAM. DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY. IT WILL NOT DO ANYTHING.
> 
> Do not waste your money thinking it will provide some modest results or something. It will do nothing at all. Do not support this company because they give you false hope.


 Agreed. It's doing nothing. There won't be a turbo reversal.

----------


## thechamp

Well I'm sticking to my guns I have seen results looking forward to the site updating results

----------


## Deluxe

Keepthehair.......while I'm inclined to agree with your frustration and the fact that we have not yet seen any viable reasons for TRX2 to work (be it from the treatment itself or the Company), I still think it is still a little pre-mature to scream SCAM.

I still caution others not to purchase this product, however, from the people who are, we still have a couple months to truly determine what is going on here.  

We're at a crossroad.

----------


## Deluxe

Against where are you?

----------


## Jcm800

> Keepthehair.......while I'm inclined to agree with your frustration and the fact that we have not yet seen any viable reasons for TRX2 to work (be it from the treatment itself or the Company), I still think it is still a little pre-mature to scream SCAM.
> 
> I still caution others not to purchase this product, however, from the people who are, we still have a couple months to truly determine what is going on here.  
> 
> We're at a crossroad.


 We are at a crossroads-but from my viewpoint and where I'm at-to get to the six month mark, two months for now-only a magician would be able to give me the promised results. 

I dont buy that we should wait 9-12 months. 

They say the 'majority' will see improvements at month 5. 

Luiza even said to me by month 6. 

But, as I said - for myself I believe only Merlin the wizard would be able to turn it around.

----------


## Deluxe

> We are at a crossroads-but from my viewpoint and where I'm at-to get to the six month mark, two months for now-only a magician would be able to give me the promised results. 
> 
> I dont buy that we should wait 9-12 months. 
> 
> They say the 'majority' will see improvements at month 5. 
> 
> Luiza even said to me by month 6. 
> 
> But, as I said - for myself I believe only Merlin the wizard would be able to then it around.


 JCM, I hear you.  Remember though, they said that you would see initial results at around that time, which in my opinion does not mean that you will have a full NW2 restoration by that time point.  Most of us are at month 4 -- 2 more months and I believe we should have at least a couple of us from the group who start to notice something.  

I know that when it comes to scams, we are all very aware of how dirty some of the companies are -- we have been burned way too many times...but think of why there are a lot of us giving this a try.  Are we stupid? No.  The TRX2 rope continues to tighten and in time, we will know what it is truly made of...

----------


## crowningglory

KeepTheHair,
TRX2 does not nearly advertises its product as you advertise "TRX2 is a scam". 

In fact looking at your input here so far makes me suspicious on why you are trying to push some particular products so strongly from the board (even your location field within your profile is used for such a purpose)? 

I'm not saying that TRX2 is the holy grail but let the data come in and don't just ignore the users who do have positive results with TRX2. Painting the word "scam" in bold red fonts all over the forum without considering any objective facts or even trying out the product yourself does not really support your credibility and/or suggest authenticity.

----------


## Jcm800

> JCM, I hear you.  Remember though, they said that you would see initial results at around that time, which in my opinion does not mean that you will have a full NW2 restoration by that time point.  Most of us are at month 4 -- 2 more months and I believe we should have at least a couple of us from the group who start to notice something.  
> 
> I know that when it comes to scams, we are all very aware of how dirty some of the companies are -- we have been burned way too many times...but think of why there are a lot of us giving this a try.  Are we stupid? No.  The TRX2 rope continues to tighten and in time, we will know what it is truly made of...


 That's a fair summary Deluxe - if by the six month mark no one from this thread is convinced something is happening as opposed to trying to convince themselves it is! I certainly won't reorder, and I think the backlash should begin.

----------


## AgainstThis

Yo, my fellow clinging-on-by-a-hair warriors  :Smile: 

Even though it wasn't all that apparent in my last set of pics, my hair is definitely doing good these days. Better than before I started TRX2 anyhow. I see better coverage and it's much less greasy.

I am still extremely skeptical like most of you as to it's overall efficacy but I've seen enough to order another batch, 'till month 9. If people on Propecia didn't see results till month 8, and if transplants can look dramatically different between months 6 and 10, I figure, what the hell, I'll give it a shot.

Encouraging signs but this clearly an EXPERIMENTAL thing, for the eclectic balding psychic gambler  :Big Grin:

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Keepthehair.......while I'm inclined to agree with your frustration and the fact that we have not yet seen any viable reasons for TRX2 to work (be it from the treatment itself or the Company), *I still think it is still a little pre-mature to scream SCAM.
> *
> I still caution others not to purchase this product, however, from the people who are, we still have a couple months to truly determine what is going on here.  
> 
> We're at a crossroad.


 True. 

Users, give it a couple of more years, it will work some day. Maybe it is 5 years away from regrowing your hair. You'll never know if you stop now.

----------


## ALLISWELL

Lolzz........

----------


## kanyon

AgainstThis, what do you mean by saying that most don't see results from propecia until month 8? With Propecia you don't really see results at all do you? Because all it does is stop or slow down loss. So do you mean month 8 is when you start to see that you haven't lost too much since you started?

----------


## AgainstThis

As someone else on the thread wrote, if you are lucky and at a very EARLY stage of MPB, Propecia can possibly save a few hair follicles and give you marginal regrowth. Most users see an increase in hair density (due to the follicles being rid of DHT) around months 8-9 and the increased hair shaft thickness is often mistaken for regrowth.

Anyhow, nobody said 5 years. Most treatments show their benefits between months 6-12, if nothing manifests itself in that time window, it's safe to ditch and call ineffective. 

Even if you tried Big3 for only 4-5 months, you wouldn't really see much of a difference. That's the bitch with hairloss. It takes a looooong time to lose it, it takes a looooooooooooooong time to *maybe* grow some back. Hell you can have a hair transplant for 6000 grafts and at 4 months firmly believe it's failed.

----------


## KeepTheHair

^Most treatments show results within 6 months. Which treatments besides propecia does a lot beyond the 6month mark?


Trx2 is completele bullshit. Stop trying to justifythis total crap. geezus man just admit its shit. stop with this placebo excuse nonsense.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Minox shows it's results in 2-4 months.

Ketoconazole shows it's results within the first 6 months.

Finasteride will also work more within the first 6 than the last. But besides finasteride. nothing does shit beyond 6 months. So really. Stop saying that crap.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> Even if you tried Big3 for only* 4-5 months*, you wouldn't really see much of a difference. That's the bitch with hairloss. It takes a looooong time to lose it, it takes a looooooooooooooong time to *maybe* grow some back. Hell you can have a hair transplant for 6000 grafts and at 4 months firmly believe it's failed.


 

Everytime you talk about the big 3 you always talk out of your ass man. Have you ever even used these things?


I had all my resutls on the big 3 by the 3-4 month mark. Thats where my results stopped getting noticeably better. While propecia most likely will continue to have it's mild benefit until after the 12month period and ketoconazole might also keep adding SLIGHT density. You won't notice it.

After the 3-5 month marks, MOST people won't get much results at all, though some do.

----------


## thechamp

Reduced shedding visibly thicker hair is no placebo effect I'm shedding less then on propecia

----------


## AgainstThis

KeepTheHair I don't know what planet you descended from, but for the first 3 months on Big3, 90% of users experience a massive shed as their hair cycle begins anew.

This is in every forum and every survey. Their hair stabilizes around month 6, they see growth benefits -whatever they may be- around the 10-12 month mark and after that it is strictly MAINTENANCE of gains and existing hair.

Again, this has been documented by thousands of Big3 users all over the internet. If you choose not to believe it, cool. By the way, the sun sets in the East, really man, that West thing is a scamzomgggg...

(****ing idiot.)

*For the last time, I'm not advising anyone to invest in TRX2. It's practically three and a half months away from being proven either effective or a complete waste of time and money. I don't get your urge to have a DEFINITE verdict RIGHT NOW.*

----------


## ALLISWELL

I agree with KeeptheHair, The champ and against this are just plants defending witfield's SCAM product the so called TRX2.

----------


## crowningglory

> Minox shows it's results in 2-4 months.
> 
> Ketoconazole shows it's results within the first 6 months.
> 
> Finasteride will also work more within the first 6 than the last. But besides finasteride. nothing does shit beyond 6 months. So really. Stop saying that crap.


 i'm on minoxidil since 02/2009. however myself i only noticed improvement after around 10 month of continued use. however effects noticeably weakened after around 1.5 years. 
i added trx2 to my regimen end february this year and by now definitely see improvements in hair texture and density, particularly the front area (my crown is still fairly good anyway). i'm currently  taking part in their study mainly for myself to quantify effects and have definitive means of measurement on hand. 
No matter what treatment you go for I do not think anyone should expect definitive results after 3-4 month of use, though evidently this happens of course.

----------


## ALLISWELL

I am not getting why only all the newly registered people are getting results here????

----------


## AgainstThis

OK, I wanted to do a proper photo update.

Day 0 http://img211.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc01470w.jpg

Day 155. http://imageshack.us/g/151/dsc02400fz.jpg/

I think my left temple is almost entirely gone by now. Overall I've lost hair at the temples. Mid hairline may be a touch stronger.Shedding is at normal levels but I have a VERY hard time figuring out whether or not TRX2 actually did anything, even slowed down future loss or if it's my natural progression.

Weigh in, poke holes. I think I'm a solid NW3 with a strong forelock at the moment. Hope to God it stays there but you know what they say about wishin' and shittin' and hands and so on and so forth.

----------


## Jcm800

Cheers Against, but once again for the benefit of us browsing on iPhones-and to make comparisons easier-bung the link up from day '0' please? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## AgainstThis

Yeah, no doubt about it now. Frontal-mid hairline has gotten better, temples have subsided. ****ing weird  :Big Grin:

----------


## ALLISWELL

gosh...Against you have lost hair on temples it's clearly noticable...

----------


## AgainstThis

And gained in the mid center. Can't for the life of me remember if those tiny hairs that make my temples appear fuller on Day 0 were combed forward on purpose to camouflage or if they simply were there and disappeared.

----------


## thechamp

I'm a plant for Whitfield lol I quit propecia because of weight gain and sore balls, I'm nw1 and my hair is thicker my brother also on it and he's having results I mentioned this a wile back I own a cafe with my bro down under so ps big bang theory against this and jc your welcome to come fore a coffee down under

----------


## Jcm800

> And gained in the mid center. Can't for the life of me remember if those tiny hairs that make my temples appear fuller on Day 0 were combed forward on purpose to camouflage or if they simply were there and disappeared.


 Bizarre - temples look receded, clearer in some pics than other's, but yeah - i reckon your mid crown has improved, who know's - is that the start of the turbo reversal?, or have i/we got shit in our eyes?

----------


## thechamp

Why is against this smiling if his lost his temples

----------


## ThinFast

It's funny how some of you guys are getting so defensive over people experimenting with their OWN MONEY with this product.  Not to push the envelope here, but this witch hunt reminds me of how everyone called BS on Jesus back in the day.  Yes, some of you are being that ridiculous and just need to chill out.  Against This is not pushing this product on anyone and I don't think TheChamp is taken seriously enough to influence a single person to buy anything.

----------


## Flowers

> Not to push the envelope here, but this witch hunt reminds me of how everyone called BS on Jesus back in the day.


 What the hell is that supposed to mean? Are you saying as if people back then called BS on Jesus but look, now we know he was real/right? (And that's an argument for TRX2?) Cuz people still do make a damn good case calling BS on Jesus lol

----------


## 30plus

Against this - this is EXACTLY what has happened to me as well.

My hairline (and temples) have gotten progressively worse over the last five months but the hair that remains is thicker, stronger and generally less greasy. No regrowth so far.

As I said previously - TRX is doing SOMETHING which is why I am going to remain positive and stick with it for a few months.

Praying that the weak hairline has been kicked out ready for the magical "temporal regrowth" that is promised. 

Hmm - we'll see...

----------


## Jcm800

> Against this - this is EXACTLY what has happened to me as well.
> 
> My hairline (and temples) have gotten progressively worse over the last five months but the hair that remains is thicker, stronger and generally less greasy. No regrowth so far.
> 
> As I said previously - TRX is doing SOMETHING which is why I am going to remain positive and stick with it for a few months.
> 
> Praying that the weak hairline has been kicked out ready for the magical "temporal regrowth" that is promised. 
> 
> Hmm - we'll see...


 My hairline is diminishing quickly too. 

If I was told this product was designed to screw your hairline and temples I'd believe it. 

I'm my case it's probably Minox and natural progression. 

It's logical to think there will be a shed before growth, hope thats the case-still not convinced about this product-but the cat will be out of the bag very soon..

----------


## ThinFast

> What the hell is that supposed to mean? Are you saying as if people back then called BS on Jesus but look, now we know he was real/right? (And that's an argument for TRX2?) Cuz people still do make a damn good case calling BS on Jesus lol


 You're focusing on the argument, I'm not getting into that and never was b/c it would just cause endless debate as it always has.  I'm saying the mob mentality that some people on here demonstrate towards others (and this isn't specific to just those trying out TRX2) is similar to the stories you hear of back then.  God forbid something work that regrows hair, that's blasphemy!!  Anyone that says something not even negative (I'm not sure if you would classify what Against This has said as negative, positive, or neutral) must be a plant for Whitfield!  It's a joke.  What is everyone afraid of?  That someone may buy another bottle of X product?  Big deal, we're grown ups... well some of us are (I'm not referring to you Flowers), we can all make decisions on whether or not to buy any product or service we want

Anyway, back on track with this thread: I'm a week or so into bottle 4, still nothing except less hair.  Suck it Whitfield.

----------


## stripey

This is merely optimistic conjecture but perhaps the temple region is the area that has thinned the most, and as a consequence to take longer to 'recover'.

----------


## Flowers

> You're focusing on the argument, I'm not getting into that and never was b/c it would just cause endless debate as it always has.  I'm saying the mob mentality that some people on here demonstrate towards others (and this isn't specific to just those trying out TRX2) is similar to the stories you hear of back then.  God forbid something work that regrows hair, that's blasphemy!!  Anyone that says something not even negative (I'm not sure if you would classify what Against This has said as negative, positive, or neutral) must be a plant for Whitfield!  It's a joke.  What is everyone afraid of?  That someone may buy another bottle of X product?  Big deal, we're grown ups... well some of us are (I'm not referring to you Flowers), we can all make decisions on whether or not to buy any product or service we want
> 
> Anyway, back on track with this thread: I'm a week or so into bottle 4, still nothing except less hair.  Suck it Whitfield.


 Yeah I agree 100%. The people taking another risk by trying this stuff don't need a bunch of angry people telling them how much of a scam it is. We all know how this industry works and the likelihood of new products being scams, but are desperate especially when something like TRX2 comes along and seems promising.

----------


## Deluxe

I'm not one to start fights or bickering...but these internet trolls who find it an accomplishment to sound witty through sarcasm and insults need to get a life.  Perhaps, spend your time on an aspect of your life that I know could use some improvement such as picking up women.  The basement is a dark place.

I can think of a couple of names that can take this advice.

Anyway, we all knew that this treatment would take time to see some or any progress. For those of you who don't believe it will work, just shut your mouth because the results will be out in Q3.  I'm spending my money, not yours.  Please refrain from making idiotic comments.

----------


## measured optimism

> I'm not one to start fights or bickering...but these internet trolls who find it an accomplishment to sound witty through sarcasm and insults need to get a life.  Perhaps, spend your time on an aspect of your life that I know could use some improvement such as picking up women.  The basement is a dark place.
> 
> I can think of a couple of names that can take this advice.
> 
> Anyway, we all knew that this treatment would take time to see some or any progress. For those of you who don't believe it will work, just shut your mouth because the results will be out in Q3.  I'm spending my money, not yours.  Please refrain from making idiotic comments.


 +1.  let's stay supportive on here.  hairloss is emotional, so let's not direct it toward each another.

----------


## AgainstThis

And on a related note champ, what should I do? Weep for years because I've lost my temples?

**** it, I'll smile. I had a good run with wild stallion hair all through my 20's and enjoyed the hell out of it. Now that it's going and I'm starting my 30's, I don't really have many options besides acceptance.

Hairloss is a bitch but mostly because it rings that "use by date" bell. Ultimately it's about growing up and accepting that -as some poet or other put it- we won't catch young ladies eyes on the street no more, because we are simply older, out of their perception zone.

War stories in the hair locker room forevermore it is  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

> And on a related note champ, what should I do? Weep for years because I've lost my temples?
> 
> **** it, I'll smile. I had a good run with wild stallion hair all through my 20's and enjoyed the hell out of it. Now that it's going and I'm starting my 30's, I don't really have many options besides acceptance.
> 
> Hairloss is a bitch but mostly because it rings that "use by date" bell. Ultimately it's about growing up and accepting that -as some poet or other put it- we won't catch young ladies eyes on the street no more, because we are simply older, out of their perception zone.
> 
> War stories in the hair locker room forevermore it is


 Amen to that. I had wicked hair styles right up to my late thirties and I'm extremely grateful for that. 

I wish I could prolong it, but alas time and genes are having their rage.

----------


## thechamp

We all want results the only thing I can think of my results are good ATM because I had alot if hair to start with

----------


## thechamp

Andy, Jun-23 22:36 (BST):
Hi Michael,
This is Andy (TRX2 Scientific Support).
We will be releasing documentation from our ongoing studies during Q3 of this year. This will include pictures and hair counts.
Thank you very much for your interest.

----------


## HairyHair

Hi I was asked by some of you (Flowers and JCM) to join over here at this discussion. Well I'm following this thread for a while. It looks like the views on TRX2 and results to date are somehow different. Fair enough. All I can contribute here is that I've been following the company for quite a while as I met their science guys at a medicine conference in Birmingham couple of years ago (I was a student at the time). I've been on TRX2 since early january. Certainly hair loss stopped a lot but the most intriguing progress has been made along the mid-front area. I can't confirm that there has been any dramatic "regrowth" or something BUT fact is that my hair does look much better now. I had a hole in the mid-front area before (easily visible in sunlight) which is almost gone now. My parents (who don't know that i am taking any treatments at all) randomly commented on this a while back (along the lines "what happened that I suddenly got back my hair"). 

Having said that: Caveat emptor! as probably anything in this industry...However, I'm aware that trx2 rather is a smart supplement product than some fancy ultra-wonders drug. i'm not in for results only anyway (in case some some argues that drugs were more efficient). safety is a more important issue to me and i rather go with this natural long-term alternative than some heavy interfering drugs.

----------


## KeepTheHair

My hair is worse since starting this. Definitely does nothing at all. Nice placebo for some though.

----------


## Jcm800

My hairs deffo in a downward spiral no matter how I try to imagine otherwise frankly, anyway welcome HairyHair-don't remember the invite? But hello anyway  :Smile:

----------


## HairyHair

> My hairs deffo in a downward spiral no matter how I try to imagine otherwise frankly, anyway welcome HairyHair-don't remember the invite? But hello anyway


 Nanogen thread a while ago  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> Nanogen thread a while ago


 Rings a bell lol, no worries anyway  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

Andy, Jun-23 22:47 (BST):
Hi Michael,
I'm very sorry you are unsatisfied with this timeframe. I know the wait can be frustrating. Unfortunately, there is very little we can do to expedite the scientific study process, even though we'd like to.
Thanks for your interest.

----------


## KeepTheHair

lol TheChamp your harassing them....

I don't care though, damn scammers.

----------


## thechamp

Keep the hair are u even on trx2 I have had results

----------


## Fixed by 35

It's maintained my hair and I've seen a little regrowth. Nothing significant enough to keep using the product though.

----------


## Flowers

> It's maintained my hair and I've seen a little regrowth. Nothing significant enough to keep using the product though.


 If it's maintained but you're going to stop taking it do you have something else you'll take to maintain?

----------


## thechamp

So why not continue after 5 months they say results kick in

----------


## Jcm800

> lol TheChamp your harassing them....
> 
> I don't care though, damn scammers.


 He's persistent in pissing them off lol

----------


## Jcm800

> It's maintained my hair and I've seen a little regrowth. Nothing significant enough to keep using the product though.


 Err? Surely thats positive? I've seen nothing to make me want to continue using it.

----------


## thechamp

My hair feels and looks thick full stop that's why I persist on this forum

----------


## doke

hi guys i have posted about yet another new product that i think maybe better than trx2 and that is sigmer-genosys hr3 matrix i have posted a link to the site and the human pics.

----------


## Jcm800

> hi guys i have posted about yet another new product that i think maybe better than trx2 and that is sigmer-genosys hr3 matrix i have posted a link to the site and the human pics.


 Can't see a link Doke? Might be my iPhone tho..

----------


## doke

hi jc its on a new thread totally new post go to it?

----------


## Jcm800

> hi jc its on a new thread totally new post go to it?


 Ok mate will have a gander tks

----------


## thechamp

So wait and wait we do

----------


## humboldt

> My hair is worse since starting this. Definitely does nothing at all. Nice placebo for some though.


 In the meantime I´ve the same opinion about this stuff!

----------


## thechamp

There's no way placebo grew hair on me

----------


## thechamp

Even my bro is line **** this shits workkng

----------


## Jcm800

17 weeks in and still nothing of merit here either.

----------


## thechamp

Give it time I just want u guts to believe I have had results same as my bro so I would jot waste time doing this

----------


## thechamp

I have been longer than 17 weeks so keep going

----------


## thechamp

Against this how's your hair still static

----------


## AgainstThis

In the last week champ, I have seen entire LOCKS sprouting out of my forehead, I look 12 again, maybe we can hang out after school?

/end scathing sarcasm.

----------


## thechamp

Haha at least you have a scence of humour

----------


## thechamp

Buy the way the just put up two new trx2 videos on YouTube cheak them out

----------


## AgainstThis

Sorry to burst your bubble but these videos are third party and extremely poorly put together. Not convincing anyone of anything.

----------


## thechamp

I know and they probably used our money to make them just don't get why I'm not shedding and my hair is looking good there has to be something to trx2

----------


## thechamp

What about company's like flyingstart nesta won't they get a bad name if this is a scam

----------


## KeepTheHair

^This is a scam and yes, it doesn't make them look good.

----------


## thechamp

Can't call scam yet I have had results and who's been in trx2 over 5 n half months

----------


## Jcm800

Personally I'm waiting til six months to shout scam. 

I don't see this working, but benefit of the doubt etc.

champ - give it a rest.

----------


## thechamp

I'm thinking it might only work on Norwood 1 or 2 that's why I have seen results

----------


## KeepTheHair

^I ****ing hate when people say that. 

EVERYONE HAS HAIR IN THE MID and TRANSITIONING STAGES. It doesn't matter whjat your hair loss is like... a treatment will show if it ****ing works or not by adding some density to thinning areas.

Don't be retarded.


This shit is just a scam.

----------


## thechamp

Have you sent yours back?

----------


## Jcm800

^ I agree with Keep..I'm not paying anymore money to TW, I've got six months worth and that's that. 

I think what people are seeing are just shifts in their cycles, ultimately heading towards hairloss doom if relying on this product.

----------


## thechamp

I purchased trx2 was shipped on the 17 of jan got it about a week later so I'm at least on 5 months

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah champ and in that time you've moaned like hell shouting scam because you were shedding and now your a happy camper again-it's just normal hair cycling, nothing to do with this stuff.

----------


## AgainstThis

The sad thing is, 266 pages in, this thread could be summed up in one page.

"AgainstThis MAYBE improved his mid hairline, here's to hope."

"Some other dudes claimed results, no pictures".

"A lot of old wife speculation."

Goddamnit, being unlucky and powerless ****ing sucks  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Against good luck dude if it has improved your mid-hairline, mines letting more sunshine get through than ever before, so far this stuff isnt worth a wank to me..

----------


## ThinFast

I really hope that we can get this thread locked and stickied after the first group of us gets through the first 6 months with no positive results to post.  I'm tired of seeing it on the top, and I'm even taking this crap.

----------


## Jcm800

Me too ThinFast, sooner we bury this shit the better.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Its a scam.

And i dont even feel pity for those who actully bought stuff from someone who rips people of. where is this TRX2 guy these dys? Oh wait he enjoys your money ^^

----------


## thechamp

Andy, Jun-27 16:05 (BST):
This is Andy (TRX2 Scientific Support)
I appreciate your concern regarding TRX2. But unless we know the details of the person who is using TRX2 (there are many factors that come into consideration like the uptake of number of TRX2 pills per day, the reason for his hair loss etc.) we cannot come to any conclusion. I recommend that person to directly contact us.
Thanks,

----------


## thechamp

Andy, Jun-27 16:41 (BST):
Hi Michael,
we have not uploaded any videos on youtube. If there are any videos that not from our side.
As mentioned to you before, we are planning to publish first results by Q3 2011.
I hope this helps & thanks for appreciating our efforts.
Best,
Andy

----------


## RichardDawkins

Of course milk em like its hot

----------


## thechamp

So I'm the only one claming some sort of results it must be all in my head or placebo effect

----------


## RichardDawkins

Jop i guess so. If 10.000 people take it and only oneerson has an effect i call this IMAGINATION.

Or to speak in 4C terms Pictures or GTO

----------


## ThinFast

> Its a scam.
> 
> And i dont even feel pity for those who actully bought stuff from someone who rips people of. where is this TRX2 guy these dys? Oh wait he enjoys your money ^^


 Try to keep your ego in check, no one here is asking for your pity.  Those of us that bought the product knew this was a possible outcome and we accepted it.

----------


## thechamp

Give it another month or so well see

----------


## thechamp

And this is not a 100 percent scam try 5 months in I'm
Not shedding

----------


## Jcm800

champ - it's no wonder people ridicule us for taking this stuff with you making daft comments like that.

So what if you're not shedding? Doesn't mean anything.

----------


## southeast_eu

blah blah blah :Smile: ..why you guys dont start to shave that bluddy hair...i mean you are not tired looking every day for an invisible hair regrowth or in worse case progressive hairloss  :Big Grin:

----------


## crowningglory

- shedding minimal; drastically improved compared to when started off

- hair looks thicker and fuller. Also confirmed by various independent sources/encounters who didn't know about this (hairdressers and friends)

- can't verify if the fuller look is due to actual regrowth or just the hair being pumped up. However, I see fuzz and even thin pigmented hair growing on my temples and front (again, can't confirm if this is due to TRX2 or other effects).

In summary: For me this stuff works out well and I'm more than pleased with the results so far. Fingers crossed for those still waiting for improvements.

----------


## HairyHair

> - shedding minimal; drastically improved compared to when started off
> 
> - hair looks thicker and fuller. Also confirmed by various independent sources/encounters who didn't know about this (hairdressers and friends)
> 
> - can't verify if the fuller look is due to actual regrowth or just the hair being pumped up. However, I see fuzz and even thin pigmented hair growing on my temples and front (again, can't confirm if this is due to TRX2 or other effects).
> 
> In summary: For me this stuff works out well and I'm more than pleased with the results so far. Fingers crossed for those still waiting for improvements.


 Interesting. Have you done any hair counting so far? This probably would give some hints on if actual regrowth is taking place or if your fuller hair is due to increased hair shaft diameter.

----------


## Jcm800

How's it going for you HairyHair? I found that invite by the way, sorry!

----------


## measured optimism

> - *shedding minimal; drastically improved compared to when started off
> *
> - hair looks thicker and fuller. Also confirmed by various independent sources/encounters who didn't know about this (hairdressers and friends)
> 
> - can't verify if the fuller look is due to actual regrowth or just the hair being pumped up. However, *I see fuzz and even thin pigmented hair growing on my temples and front* (again, can't confirm if this is due to TRX2 or other effects).
> 
> In summary: For me this stuff works out well and I'm more than pleased with the results so far. Fingers crossed for those still waiting for improvements.


 I've experienced the same benefits.

----------


## thechamp

See I'm not the only one with results

----------


## Jasari

I have just passed 2months and my hair is definately thicker, and i have had the miniturized almost invisible hairs start to thicken and darken. The overall appearance is of my temples rounding off.  There are plenty of people experiencing nothing, I'm obviously responding well, but this is just my experience to date.

----------


## Jcm800

> See I'm not the only one with results


 You're not the only one who 'claims' results champ. 

It follows a trend - any negativity on this thread and 'lurkers' jump out of the woodwork claiming results - pics people?

And they usually only post regarding TRX2 - why is that? Don't you have other Q's to ask anyone regarding hairloss?

----------


## Jasari

The same can be said for minox or propecia which have mixed success rates. The fact is that no current treatment will regrow hair but some may thicken miniturized hairs. I would also say that there are probably guys like me on these forums who have years of knowledge about hairloss and read the latest on histogen etc but have nothing to gain by posting about treatments which realistically havent changed in over a decade.

----------


## kanyon

Those few who are seeing results, I hope you're only taking TRX2 and nothing else. If not, then any regrowth/thickened hair cannot be attributed to TRX2.

----------


## thechamp

Well I quit propecia and replaced it with trx2 I have g
Had positive results now jc have u not been on it close too 3 months and your 40 odd maybe your metabolisim is slower considering your age

----------


## Jcm800

> Well I quit propecia and replaced it with trx2 I have g
> Had positive results now jc have u not been on it close too 3 months and your 40 odd maybe your metabolisim is slower considering your age


 I've been on it nearly five months. And what does my metabolic rate have to do with it champ? Forget my age, I've got more hair than many on this forum, not for much longer granted..

This isnt working, second generation of hair? Don't make me laugh.

----------


## thechamp

Well they claim that it depends on your metabolism and my hair is doing fine  and basically if my hair got worse I would just go back to propecia

----------


## thechamp

TRX2 is aimed at men with up to stage four hair loss on the Norwood scale. "Some people see positive results starting at three months. The majority see positive results after five months. Some others are later," says Whitfield. "It depends on your metabolism. You see new hair and at the same time the loss of hair stops and when you look in the mirror the weight of the hair is bigger. It appears more heavy and thick."

----------


## Jcm800

Yawn - I've read all of that before champ.

----------


## humboldt

I&#180;ve been one of the first who had been taken TRX2. I stopped Propecia completely and also all other AGA treatment like Minox, Spiro etc. just to assess a possible effect of TRX2.  
But so far I&#180;m very disappointed...there is absolutely no effect on hair! By stopping the other treatment, my hairloss rate increased more and more...TRX2 couldn&#180;t counteract to this fact in any way. Absolutely nothing! 

A key issue concerning AGA is the decreasing of hairloss rate in the first months..but at this point, TRX2 doesn&#180;t have the appropriate potential like other treatments! Don&#180;t waste your money with this scam!

If there would be a effect, there also would be a study of them in the meantime..they should save their bad excuses!

I&#180;m pissed off to me that i have paid money for this stuff at all!

P.S: To those who mean to see some results...i can hardly believe that they have AGA. 

However...good luck to all of you! I&#180;m out of this chapter...

----------


## RichardDawkins

Thanks for yourhonest answer CASE CLOSED

----------


## crowningglory

> Interesting. Have you done any hair counting so far? This probably would give some hints on if actual regrowth is taking place or if your fuller hair is due to increased hair shaft diameter.


 Yeah I'm doing a hair count BUT only started with this last month. I use a small wireframe to make sure i always count exactly the same area. However I tell you this isn't easy when doing yourself. I shall gather data on the hair count during the next month.

----------


## Less101

> I've been on it nearly five months. And what does my metabolic rate have to do with it champ? Forget my age, I've got more hair than many on this forum, not for much longer granted..
> 
> This isnt working, second generation of hair? Don't make me laugh.


 well thats the whole point of trx2. it is a supplement product and therefore does not interfere direclty with your body's hormones (as propercia does for example) but rather triggers metabolic changes over time. your matabolic rate (and age) is likely to affect how and when those changes are taking place. Myself I'm 29, do a fair amount of sports. I got the pills in january. I clearly see improvements similar to the ones described by the others.

----------


## The Alchemist

Whitfield is a scumbag, lieing POS.  A self proclaimed expert in hairloss.  Yeah right, show me one paper he's published concerning AGA.  Show me one talk he's given at a reputable conference.  Show me anything he's done in the field of hairloss.  There is absolutely nothing.   I knew as soon as he started pushing the TRX2 thing forward that it was total garbage, a complete and utter scam.  I'm really sorry to see that some of the good people on this board got taken in by that huckster.

He did some half assed research during his candidacy for a phd which just so happened to be about an ion channel. He created a ficitional story loosely based around his PhD experience, about how his research in ion channels makes him a "hairloss expert".  Made some tenous links to Minoxidil's course of action to lend some credibility to his entirely unbelievable story and then attempted to leverage that by preying on the desperation of people unfortunate enough to be afflicted with MPB.  He is a morally bankrupt jackazz.  People now-a-days do not even consider for one freak'n second if what they're doing is right or wrong...only that it puts a dollar in their pocket.  It's a sad state of affairs.

----------


## Jcm800

> well thats the whole point of trx2. it is a supplement product and therefore does not interfere direclty with your body's hormones (as propercia does for example) but rather triggers metabolic changes over time. your matabolic rate (and age) is likely to affect how and when those changes are taking place. Myself I'm 29, do a fair amount of sports. I got the pills in january. I clearly see improvements similar to the ones described by the others.


 Sorry, but unless I see proof of your improvements or any of my own it's all pie in the sky from where I'm looking.

----------


## AgainstThis

I'm also extremely skeptical about all those pictureless, postless TRX2 defenders that keep "popping out" every time this thread goes downhill.

Without pictures, your opinions are marginally worth more than our resident mascot's, thechamp.

At this point, I'm 85% convinced that TRX2 does pretty much nothing a healthy, balanced diet would not do. I'll order a final batch, to make it to a full nine months, just for my peace of mind. If a miracle occurs within these last three months, trust me, none will be more surprised than I. 

If it does nothing more than what I currently experience -which really ain't much to begin with- the only way for it to remain commercialy viable would be to drop it's price to about 15-20Euros per bottle. Otherwise it'll ****ing DISAPPEAR along with our brave, poor hair  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> I'm also extremely skeptical about all those pictureless, postless TRX2 defenders that keep "popping out" every time this thread goes downhill.
> 
> Without pictures, your opinions are marginally worth more than our resident mascot's, thechamp.
> 
> At this point, I'm 85&#37; convinced that TRX2 does pretty much nothing a healthy, balanced diet would not do. I'll order a final batch, to make it to a full nine months, just for my peace of mind. If a miracle occurs within these last three months, trust me, none will be more surprised than I. 
> 
> If it does nothing more than what I currently experience -which really ain't much to begin with- the only way for it to remain commercialy viable would be to drop it's price to about 15-20Euros per bottle. Otherwise it'll ****ing DISAPPEAR along with our brave, poor hair


 I'm with you man - EVERY time myself and a few others slag this stuff off, a few 'lurker's appear from nowhere and give it some kind of praise - pull the other one, the pattern repeat's itself yet again today.

Anyway - good luck with your nine month's worth dude.

----------


## KeepTheHair

This shit ain't worth a dime

----------


## crowningglory

> I'm also extremely skeptical about all those pictureless, postless TRX2 defenders that keep "popping out" every time this thread goes downhill.
> 
> Without pictures, your opinions are marginally worth more than our resident mascot's, thechamp.
> 
> At this point, I'm 85% convinced that TRX2 does pretty much nothing a healthy, balanced diet would not do. I'll order a final batch, to make it to a full nine months, just for my peace of mind. If a miracle occurs within these last three months, trust me, none will be more surprised than I. 
> 
> If it does nothing more than what I currently experience -which really ain't much to begin with- the only way for it to remain commercialy viable would be to drop it's price to about 15-20Euros per bottle. Otherwise it'll ****ing DISAPPEAR along with our brave, poor hair


 Well then guys please go ahead and carry on like this. I just provided you with my results to date (I didn't have to)...i'm not defending the company whatsoever BUT if their product does do me well i say so. You guys seem to be a bit biased into one direction. At least those who report some positive results are actually taking the product (I suppose) which as far as i can tell you can't say about those moaning about the product all the time.

keepthehair are you actually triying the product yourself?

----------


## Jcm800

> Well then guys please go ahead and carry on like this. I just provided you with my results to date (I didn't have to)...i'm not defending the company whatsoever BUT if their product does do me well i say so. You guys seem to be a bit biased into one direction. At least those who report some positive results are actually taking the product (I suppose) which as far as i can tell you can't say about those moaning about the product all the time.
> 
> keepthehair are you actually triying the product yourself?


 Actually out of the TRX2 'praise worthy' comment's today, your's wasn't under suspicion - at least by myself, and i know you've been around sometime, fairplay for the input.

I am taking this stuff, and religiously -  have been for nearly five month's and it's doing Zilch/Nada/Nothing for me - so my 'bias' is in the negative direction for sure.

Still, roll on six month's and if the situation is the same as is for myself, then i'll happily flame all new comers with a flame-thrower that report positive gain's  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

Shouldn't u wait until they post some pics if they don't post pics buy qauter third i will go back to propecia but saying that I do have positive results but don't try to say I'm backing this company

----------


## RichardDawkins

Bla bla adda yadda now you downplay it to soften the waves but no mister TRX2 i a scam and it should be blacklisted.

Even with picturs i wont believe them because those pictures will be so overwhelming that they are in fact fakes.

Naaaaahhhhh scam, i more believe random people her who tested it and got no results then some crazy shills lurking here

----------


## thechamp

Real deal or scam why did we go for this product

----------


## Jcm800

Wow champ you surpassed yourself there dude, why do you think we tried it? To lose our hair?

----------


## thechamp

It's just a matter of time ands it's nit looking good for you or other people so I guess I'll be sending them back in a month or so if my hair gets worse

----------


## thechamp

this guy sums it up the lack of clinical trials and photographic results (Or any results at all) makes this no different then any of the other snake oils marketed towards hair loss sufferers. He has a 8-12 month window now to sell this stuff at a very high price because users are encouraged to use it for upward of 8 months to see results. 

So typically for a 10 month spell of this stuff at 3 capsules a day (recommended) comes to 513 ($686). So spending 513 on something with no clinical trials or photographic evidence seems like a scam. Although I highly recommend you do it because I'd love to see results, but unfortunately most of us can't afford this..

----------


## Jcm800

What planet are you on champ?, for ****s sake - you've been constantly ramming down our throats that it works. Give it a rest boy.

----------


## doke

hi guys go to this new link that i found from hairsite user today,its under title 'have you heard of this new treatment its £85 for three months supply and they have user pics,interesting to know what you think as this guy on hairsite could be a shill,but he says it has regrown his hair. :Cool:

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Kind of a random out of the blue question but has ANYONE noticed a lowered sex drive from this stuff?

Im not saying that I do, but some days I feel it, but I am taking a million other supplements for health reasons so it could be any of those..


Just wondering if anyone has noticed any kind of sexual side effects.. I dont think it is possible with these ingrediens though, lol..

----------


## sizzlinghairs

And doke, please post a link to what you are saying there on hairsite... Thanks

----------


## doke

hi sizzle i will try this link http://www.*************/hair-loss/fo...st_answer.html

----------


## HairyHair

> Kind of a random out of the blue question but has ANYONE noticed a lowered sex drive from this stuff?
> 
> Im not saying that I do, but some days I feel it, but I am taking a million other supplements for health reasons so it could be any of those..
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has noticed any kind of sexual side effects.. I dont think it is possible with these ingrediens though, lol..


 Luckily not - I'd drop it immediately if I has such sides. thats why i dropped propecia.  The only thing I had in the beginning was a bit of a rash on the scalp and the inside of arms. however, this disappeared after 2 weeks or so.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

good to hear. I would drop this sh*t fast as well if anything happened.

----------


## Jcm800

The only thing this stuff improves is my complexion, its one expensive facial.

----------


## thechamp

Time will tell now they are saying they are developing a product from Norwood 5 to 7

----------


## thechamp

Home / Forums / The Basics / What will future TRX2 pro...
What will future TRX2 products address?
Andy Feb-04

TRX2 researchers, along with several other members of the scientific community, have demonstrated that as people experience hair loss the function of potassium channels within hair follicles diminishes. The effect is impaired membrane potential and interrupted ion transportation across the hair follicles cellular membranes  resulting in shrinking follicles and thinning hair.
TRX2TM Molecular Hair Growth Supplement addresses this phenomenon, but yet may be unable to restore thick, terminal hair growth to customers with severe hair loss (Norwood 5-7). Therefore, although the launch of our first products utilizing our proprietary technology is extremely exciting for us, were not done yet. TRX2 has an ongoing program of pre-clinical and clinical research focused towards refining our understanding of the molecular mechanisms behind hair loss and, ultimately, developing a cure (not a treatment).
Please refer to our TRX2 Research page for details on past and ongoing studies.

Add a comment

----------


## humboldt

> Time will tell now they are saying they are developing a product from Norwood 5 to 7


 That´s for sure..they are "developing" a product that leads you on direct way from NW5 to NW7. Like all the other scam with no effect!

----------


## humboldt

> Please refer to our TRX2 Research page for details on past and ongoing studies.


 Aha...but where ARE these nebulous studies from which they permanently talk!?!?

----------


## thechamp

But at the end of the day another month or so there's no evidence I'll happily go back to propecia

----------


## Jcm800

> But at the end of the day another month or so there's no evidence I'll happily go back to propecia


 I think it's funny that you think you've got results one week and cry scam another champ. 

This stuff is shit as far as I'm concerned, total rip off. 

Yeah yeah, enough time hasn't passed yet, we'll see..

----------


## thechamp

I mean we are all trying this product and yes it will be a scam in two months with no evidence So like if we have wasted our money I suggest we all go on propecia don't ve scared

----------


## Less101

> But at the end of the day another month or so there's no evidence I'll happily go back to propecia


 I see more and more people stepping away from propecia...for good reason...i don't trust those pharmaceutical companies at all...

----------


## KeepTheHair

^My life would have sucked a lot if I didn't get on propecia. I am dead serious...

----------


## Jcm800

> ^My life would have sucked a lot if I didn't get on propecia. I am dead serious...


 How long have you been on it?

----------


## KeepTheHair

Finasteride 1mg (April 21, 2010)(1mg/day)
Minoxidil 5&#37; (April 13, 2010)
Ketoconazole 2% / salicylic acid 3%(April 21, 2010)(Every Other day, 10-50min leave on)



I had good results with minox within 2 months. Since then my hair has been about the same since it improved.

But it looks acceptable right now and kinda good now and then to be honest. Lifes not easy on me and if I had to deal with more hair loss and stuff I don't know. It would suck....

Best tough decision of my life. I am confident I will keep my hair until a better solution comes out and I am glad I can keep what I have. 


Trx2 has done nothing for me.

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks for the info - re the Keto, i only leave it on for around 5 min's, perhaps thats not long enough?

Re Minox, i'm undecided on that - been a couple of month's and my hairline is vanishing, having said that there's a few baby hairs sprouting - nothing inspiring tho.

----------


## KeepTheHair

My hair started disappearing fast back then. if not for the finasteride the minoxidil results wouldn't have even been visible.

Not sure about the keto but I make sure to leave it  in a long time and i make sure to wash my scalp good.

----------


## thechamp

My brother pointed out that my left temple and middle of my hair is thinner

----------


## Jcm800

> My brother pointed out that my left temple and middle of my hair is thinner


 It will be, this stuff doesn't work

----------


## thechamp

Indeed looks like I'll be sending it back after this month back on propecia

----------


## thechamp

Now its a matter of sending the bottles back for a refund

----------


## Jcm800

> Now its a matter of sending the bottles back for a refund


 Haha a refund? Good luck with that.

----------


## thechamp

O well least we found out it's a scam now back to being a propecia junkie

----------


## RichardDawkins

So close this threas TRX2 is  scam and i dont wanna see some stupid trx2 discussions the first thing here.

----------


## Jcm800

> So close this threas TRX2 is  scam and i dont wanna see some stupid trx2 discussions the first thing here.


 Keep your nose out then, this thread is for anyone interested in taking it, or is actually taking it.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Its a scam nuff said

----------


## sizzlinghairs

champ, so u feel now suddenly that u r having no results at all?

----------


## Jcm800

> champ, so u feel now suddenly that u r having no results at all?


 You can't get a conclusive opinion from him lol.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

ur brother feels it has gotten thinner but what about YOU?

----------


## johnnyboots

me thinks the champ is bi-polar.

----------


## AgainstThis

Yo, colleagues.

For our collective peace of mind, I just ordered the final batch that will take me to month nine, because I had extra cash lying around.

I have about 10% faith in this, only because I've seen some marginal thickening during it's use -that could very well be due to my normal hair cycling, mind you- but once my 270 day mark pictures go live, we'll know for sure if there's anything more to this than an overpriced superscam.

By then, his famous "studies" will be out as well. Q3 2011 ends come October. 

'Till then, give this thread a rest. It's ridiculously long. 

PS KeepTheHair, do you have pictures of your hair, before and after someplace? I'm curious about Big3 results in general. Some lads have posted phenomenal results, some others, not so much. If you are bringing such a hassle into your daily routine, it might as well be WORTH it.

----------


## thechamp

Hahah I'm not bi polar it's thick in certian spots my bros hair looks good he noticed my left temple and middle thining

----------


## thechamp

Well my brothers metabolism is faster than mine maybe that's why his hair looks better?

----------


## Jcm800

Shouldn't put any emphasis on metabolism, this stuff works or it doesn't, right now it ain't doing jack shit- for me anyway.

----------


## thechamp

I'm just going to try exercise 5 times a week instead of two I gain weight but my hair gets thick so **** it like u said it dies jack shit maybe stops shedding and other treatments to far back to propecia

----------


## Jcm800

I do believe this thread should be shut down tho, it's ridiculous. 

Perhaps set one up just for post five month results instead?

----------


## thechamp

Well just wait a month or two so we can all update other treatments and this so other people see that is a scam when we find out for sure it is

----------


## BlackBlue

Has anybody experience flush as a sideeffect? Everything wen't well for me so far and I'm one of those who does see improvements (5 month in). however lately i got some signs of flushes on arms and belly in irregular intervals. not sure if this is due to trx2 or something else....anybody else shares this in connection to trx2?

----------


## Jcm800

> Has anybody experience flush as a sideeffect? Everything wen't well for me so far and I'm one of those who does see improvements (5 month in). however lately i got some signs of flushes on arms and belly in irregular intervals. not sure if this is due to trx2 or something else....anybody else shares this in connection to trx2?


 It's just a Niacin flush, I've never experienced one taking this stuff, am surprised after five months you've only just noticed it too.

----------


## AgainstThis

It's summertime, you're noticing mosquito bites  :Smile: 

On a related note, this past week, I grew bumps all over my crown. Seriously. Big bumps. They don't hurt or cause me any discomfort, but every time I run my fingers through my crown, I sense 4 or 5 of them, like benign hives or whatever.

Also, my hair is looking MUCH better of late, I don't think there's any actual new COUNTABLE growth, bur existing hair got thicker.

I'm curious.

----------


## KeepTheHair

pictures of the "bumps"?

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis I've got damn bumps on the nape of my neck, like boils, pissing me off. Occasionally I get them on my crown area too, I reported this a while back on here, **** knows if they're  connected to this stuff, but I'm kinda hoping they are.

----------


## AgainstThis

Thankfully, my crown area is super full, so there's no reasonable way I could photograph those for you.

I'm not saying this is proof that TRX2 works eh, could be completely unrelated.

They are too numerous not to notice though.

----------


## doke

I get them sometimes on my neck and scalp and i apply hydrocortisone cream on them.

----------


## thechamp

Lets just hope trx2 comes  to fruition

----------


## Jcm800

> I get them sometimes on my neck and scalp and i apply hydrocortisone cream on them.


 Cool doke, I'll apply some, have got a tube somewhere.

----------


## Jcm800

> I get them sometimes on my neck and scalp and i apply hydrocortisone cream on them.


 Out of curiosity, have you always had the bumps doke, or just since trying this stuff?

----------


## gutted

can someone email them and ask them when thier patents will be published? has been 18 months since they applied for them.

----------


## abb83

i have been one month now using this... it hasnt slowed down the hair loss nor does it has accelerate it. will stick to it maybe 3-6 months despite the fact that i know it's a scam.. here's my reasons.
1) no studies. will any company release products without published studies?
2) that dr whittle or whatever his name is has NO experience/work whatsoever in hair loss
3) when they reply an email - so far the ones i've seen here - the guy that reply says he's from "scientific support" do you think a serious company will email you from a "scientific support" unit? they just want it to make it sound fancy/true/pharmaceutical. Try that with Rogaine or even GNC to see if costumer service is the one replying or their "scientists"
4) it really is all suplements/natural stuff. do we think that will really work?

Now, you may ask why the F am i trying this and buying this if i think all of these things exposed before? the answer is simple: im as anxious as many of you here and will knowingly get ripped by shitty companies like this one... i'd rather say i tried and it didnt work then be with the doubt. Will write again when im done with the 2 nd month.

----------


## doke

hi jc yes i have had pimples every now and then for years,im not sure if they are mosy bites or something like that likes my blood.

----------


## thechamp

My hairs getting worse

----------


## doke

hi champ i thought you had regrown it hahaha

----------


## thechamp

My hair was solid now I'm going back on fin

----------


## crowningglory

> 3) when they reply an email - so far the ones i've seen here - the guy that reply says he's from "scientific support" do you think a serious company will email you from a "scientific support" unit? they just want it to make it sound fancy/true/pharmaceutical. Try that with Rogaine or even GNC to see if costumer service is the one replying or their "scientists"


 I'd say this is not a bad sign at all. My requests have been some quite specific/scientific ones and they really have put in some effort in addressing them. No this should be a positive sign if anything else! 
Certainly I wouldn't compare with Rogaine or something.Those are BIG pharma with no meaningful customer support at all and questionable products (BIG also stands for BIG bastards in my opinion).

----------


## thechamp

This last Few days I have been shedding and my thinner parts are where I started balding 7 yeArs ago sonin gonna give it a few weeks then going to go back to fin

----------


## thechamp

And also my hair is oily

----------


## sizzlinghairs

was your hair oily before champ?

----------


## thechamp

Nop not looking good

----------


## Jcm800

Harass them again champ, ask them about the alleged patent, put in for a refund.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

One thing I dont understand champ, is that about 1 1/2 weeks ago your hair was looking so thick and awsome but now, suddenly, it is taking a dramatic change for the worse. Do you realize how crazy you sound sometimes? No offense man, Im just wondering if you are aware of how bi-polar you sound about your hair? Anyways, regardless, please keep us updated. Maybe you just have alien hair.

----------


## Jcm800

> One thing I dont understand champ, is that about 1 1/2 weeks ago your hair was looking so thick and awsome but now, suddenly, it is taking a dramatic change for the worse. Do you realize how crazy you sound sometimes? No offense man, Im just wondering if you are aware of how bi-polar you sound about your hair? Anyways, regardless, please keep us updated. Maybe you just have alien hair.


 champs not sure WTF he's on about himself, anyway he'll be sure to harass them, so alls good in that respect lol.

----------


## 30plus

Time flies and I'm about to hit 6 months next Tuesday.

Nothing new to report:

1. hair still slightly thicker

2. Still thinning all over though - especially hairline

3. Still NO REGROWTH

I think a few others on here are experiencing exactly the same.

Has anyone had any regrowth at all - especially "temporal regrowth"?

I may drop them an email soon and ask when this regrowth might occur...?

Gonna stick with this as have very little other options

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Well guys, I guess I should give an update. Im about half way through my second bottle. Hair looks and feels better. Softer. Things ***seem*** thicker. My hair today looks more thin today then yesterday so maybe champ isnt completely crazy. I had a couple days where my hair looked pretty thick. And then some days where it looks on the thin side.

No regrowth. temples still receeding.

Overall, I think it is improving the quality of my hair. Shedding hasnt really gone down much, if any. I will stick with this stuff for a year due to the fact my options are very limited and I will not touch propecia or minox. Blood pressure medication and hormone destroying are not something I want to do to my body.

----------


## 30plus

My hair does exactly the same - somedays it's definitely thicker than other days...

Makes NO sense at all. But I really can tell the difference

----------


## Jcm800

I'd go along with the texture change, but far as I'm concerned it's for the worse-my hair has gone soft and smooth, that's a fact, my hairdresser mentioned it, to me it looks lank and thinner, not a benefit at all!

Still thinning and nearly five months in.

----------


## sickandtired

Having been actively following this thread for almost 6 months I must say, in all honesty, that 'thechamp' detracts from the credibility of all other posters.

His manic positive proclamations have likely contributed to the sale of TRX2, as he litters the thread daily with his absurd assertions.  A casual user searching for TRX2 is likely to be presented with thechamp's opinions before many of the more rational opinions from honest users.

While I agree that his correspondences with Biolabs are amusing (albeit unintentionally on his part) they make a mockery of those sufferers who are genuinely concerned about the validity of this product.  He publicly boasts of the products efficacy one day then berates them over email the next.  It is no wonder the rest of us cannot get honest responses out of these people.

I'm not here to 'flame' someone; I just feel that his comments are best ignored before this entire thread starts to lose its purpose - an honest, rational discussion of TRX2.  It will be difficult to hold their claims to the fire with thechamp as your unelected voice.  :Mad:

----------


## Jcm800

Totally agree sickandtired, totally agree-he incessantly posts and changes his tune on a regular basis, end of the day anyone is free to post here and he can't be stifled.

----------


## Flowers

> Well guys, I guess I should give an update. Im about half way through my second bottle. Hair looks and feels better. Softer. Things ***seem*** thicker. My hair today looks more thin today then yesterday so maybe champ isnt completely crazy. I had a couple days where my hair looked pretty thick. And then some days where it looks on the thin side.
> 
> No regrowth. temples still receeding.
> 
> Overall, I think it is improving the quality of my hair. Shedding hasnt really gone down much, if any. I will stick with this stuff for a year due to the fact my options are very limited and I will not touch propecia or minox. Blood pressure medication and hormone destroying are not something I want to do to my body.


 You and 30plus should post pics of how your hair looks now. So then we'll see as you continue using it like AgainstThis does

----------


## Ted

Hi all!
A week ago I started to use s5 sprio cream on my temples once a day. Everytime I use this I get a mild headache for 3-4 h.
I read that spiro increases your potassium levels and that you should not combine spiro PILLS with meds high on potassium, like trx2.

So I am wondering if this may be the cause to my headache or if it is some of the other ingredients, Caffeine, Menthol, Rosemary oil.

Is anyone else combining spiro and trx2 and getting headaches?

High potassium levels doesn't seem to cause headaches from what i have read and I can't find anyone getting headaches from s5 cream.

----------


## thechamp

I'm just saying what's happend and how it is jc u live near the labs go see them

----------


## Jcm800

And speak to an intercom-do you really think they'd let me in? Some irate customer? No, I wouldn't if I was them either.

----------


## thechamp

What's the worst that could happen

----------


## AgainstThis

Very close to 6 months myself too.

There is a change occurring in my hair. It feels thicker, looks thicker and has better form than ever. It also feels stronger and HEAVIER, something I've not felt for 5-6 years. It's the best point since I started treatment. Whilst I can't be certain of new growth -could be just the miniaturized hairs from before-, existing hair is definitely thicker in diameter.

Will post pictures in 9 days, when 6 months are up. Something's going on.

----------


## Jcm800

Good for you dude, somethings going wrong with mine, not impressed-I could blame it on a Minox shed but it's looking worse than ever all over-bit of a contrast there-but your experience is interesting nonetheless.

Perhaps it's all the water you've been guzzling? :Wink:

----------


## AgainstThis

Camels R Us  :Smile:

----------


## ThinFast

I'm about halfway through my 5th bottle and have nothing positive to report at all.  My hair has continued to fall out and thin quickly.

I was searching through these forums as those of us who are truly looking for answers do and saw a fellow that went to see a trichologist in the UK.  I was impressed with what he wrote about his visit and contacted her via email.  Based on scalp pictures I sent her and details of my loss, she believes that I may suffer from Seborrheic Dermatitis, which could trigger MPB.  It actually seems like a more logical theory given my hair loss history and the ineffectiveness of treatments that I've tried (everything).  I ordered a scalp pack and shampoo from her and she recommended that I change my diet as well.  I mention this to give some of you guys not experiencing decent results with this product some hope for other possible causes for hair loss other than just straight genetic BS.  Also, if my hair quality does improve, I absolutely will not believe it's due to TRX2 at all.  I'll still be checking back in to see updates, good luck to you guys.

----------


## Flowers

> I'm about halfway through my 5th bottle and have nothing positive to report at all.  My hair has continued to fall out and thin quickly.
> 
> I was searching through these forums as those of us who are truly looking for answers do and saw a fellow that went to see a trichologist in the UK.  I was impressed with what he wrote about his visit and contacted her via email.  Based on scalp pictures I sent her and details of my loss, she believes that I may suffer from Seborrheic Dermatitis, which could trigger MPB.  It actually seems like a more logical theory given my hair loss history and the ineffectiveness of treatments that I've tried (everything).  I ordered a scalp pack and shampoo from her and she recommended that I change my diet as well.  I mention this to give some of you guys not experiencing decent results with this product some hope for other possible causes for hair loss other than just straight genetic BS.  Also, if my hair quality does improve, I absolutely will not believe it's due to TRX2 at all.  I'll still be checking back in to see updates, good luck to you guys.


 So if that is the case do you think something like nizoral or a scalp treatment could potentially give you some significant help? I've always wondered myself if I had some type of scalp issue because of dandruff I've had and if treated could seriously slow down the loss

----------


## Thinning@30

> Very close to 6 months myself too.
> 
> There is a change occurring in my hair. It feels thicker, looks thicker and has better form than ever. It also feels stronger and HEAVIER, something I've not felt for 5-6 years. It's the best point since I started treatment. Whilst I can't be certain of new growth -could be just the miniaturized hairs from before-, existing hair is definitely thicker in diameter.
> 
> Will post pictures in 9 days, when 6 months are up. Something's going on.


 Against, are you doing anything else to treat your hair loss, or are you on any other hair loss treatments, e.g. minoxidil or finasteride?  If so, how can you be sure that any improvements are the result of TRX2.

----------


## Thinning@30

> I was searching through these forums as those of us who are truly looking for answers do and saw a fellow that went to see a trichologist in the UK. I was impressed with what he wrote about his visit and contacted her via email. Based on scalp pictures I sent her and details of my loss, she believes that I may suffer from Seborrheic Dermatitis, which could trigger MPB. It actually seems like a more logical theory given my hair loss history and the ineffectiveness of treatments that I've tried (everything). I ordered a scalp pack and shampoo from her and she recommended that I change my diet as well. I mention this to give some of you guys not experiencing decent results with this product some hope for other possible causes for hair loss other than just straight genetic BS. Also, if my hair quality does improve, I absolutely will not believe it's due to TRX2 at all. I'll still be checking back in to see updates, good luck to you guys.


 I too have Sebhorreic Dermatitis.  I know MPB is genetic, but I'm convinced that there must also be some link between hair loss and sebhorrea.  What dietary changes did the trichologist recommend?  I've heard conflicting information about things like fish oil, eggs, etc. being linked to hair loss, and I also read somewhere about speculation that a diet high in oily foods could promote excessive sebum production and result in hair loss.  Some of the stuff I read actually recommended _against_ taking fish oil tablets.  This idea does have some appeal to me.  I am probably the healthiest of all my siblings.  I eat a lot of fish and other low fat, low cholesterol foods, I seldom drink, I work out regularly, and yet my hair loss is much more advanced than my siblings' all of whom are heavy drinking, significantly overweight, couch potatoes.

----------


## ThinFast

Flowers, I have been using Nizoral 2&#37; and it seemed to be making my hair worse.  Interestingly, the trichologist mentioned that Nizoral could exacerbate the problem.




> I too have Sebhorreic Dermatitis.  I know MPB is genetic, but I'm convinced that there must also be some link between hair loss and sebhorrea.  What dietary changes did the trichologist recommend?  I've heard conflicting information about things like fish oil, eggs, etc. being linked to hair loss, and I also read somewhere about speculation that a diet high in oily foods could promote excessive sebum production and result in hair loss.  Some of the stuff I read actually recommended _against_ taking fish oil tablets.  This idea does have some appeal to me.  I am probably the healthiest of all my siblings.  I eat a lot of fish and other low fat, low cholesterol foods, I seldom drink, I work out regularly, and yet my hair loss is much more advanced than my siblings' all of whom are heavy drinking, significantly overweight, couch potatoes.


 Hah, doesn't it suck when results go against "logic"?  I also was on a very healthy diet (really a lifestyle choice more than a diet) that promoted healthy fats (monounsaturated fats, polyunsaturated fats, omega 3's) and the trichologist did say that this could be contributing to the excessive sebum production.  I also have been taking fish oil pills for a few years and even more lately as I've had some knee pain.  I also work out quite frequently and have just 1 day a week when I'll let myself drink.  The trichologist basically said to limit all fat intake as well as dairy products.  Here's what she said about the condition.

_With Seb Derm you have an increase in sebaceous oil which the skin cells begin to stick to, this leads to an increase in bacteria and  fatty acids. The fatty acids aggravate the scalp and there is often excessive hair loss._

So, I'm switching my diet to a higher protein one along with more fruits and veggies.  Hopefully that helps.  My hair does get VERY greasy and needs to be shampoo'ed everyday or it looks awful.

----------


## Jcm800

I'm actually cutting back on my Nizoral use to once per week, just have a gut feeling it's not helping matters for me. 

My hair goes greasy if I don't wash it every other day as well, just going to use a mild shampoo and Niz once per week and see how that goes.

----------


## gutted

i dont know why but ive noticed excessive dandruff (possibly seb derm) whilst starting trx2.

----------


## humboldt

> i dont know why but ive noticed excessive dandruff (possibly seb derm) whilst starting trx2.


 Me too! But that makes no sense?

----------


## Jcm800

My hair is deffo greasing up quickly, whether its because it's thinning and it's more noticeable now I don't know. 

Or is it this stuff? No idea but my hair is spiralling downwards and I'm seeing **** all to encourage me to re-order another three months worth.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

this reminds me of a renokin thread on another web site



full of hope but not substance




this shit is obviously a fail unless some miraculous shit goes down in the next six months




until than I'll be inquiring about gho and pushing american doctors to do the same

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Has anyone ever inquired if taking more would increase the results? I have all the supplements listed in the ingredients in seperate form and Im wondering if it would help things at all to take them additionally.

----------


## Jcm800

Sizzling go back to the early days of this thread-that was something that was queried ages ago. But, i also do have all of the separate ingredients myself-and in a months time I'll consume 'em, I doubt that will do jack shit either. 

I think the answer they gave me was it wouldn't be beneficial and consult your Dr blah blah. 

Go easy on the Niacin tho, taken separately it gives me a mental flush, which I actually felt was doing my capillaries good-I get zilch flushing effect with TRX2 and wonder if any is actually in the crap.

----------


## thechamp

Positve note my bros hair is looking great my hair besides the left temple is looking good

----------


## Jcm800

Really? How can you & your brothers hair change constantly from good to bad on a weekly basis champ?

----------


## thechamp

My bros hair was always doing better than mine and I think  I'm just anxious about mine

----------


## doke

As doctors will tell you the more vits you take the more you will shit out with no more results,also you do have to be careful with some vits taking too high a dose. :Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## gutted

> Has anyone ever inquired if taking more would increase the results? I have all the supplements listed in the ingredients in seperate form and Im wondering if it would help things at all to take them additionally.


 i think it would help but there not allowed to specificaly state, take more? im not sure though. it does say somewhere on thier faq that some people took4 capsules and noticed better results.

----------


## Jcm800

I've got about five weeks left, think I'll finish it off and take 4 per day as a final push and see if that spurs anything on, not holding my breath tho.

----------


## Jcm800

Sorry double posted. Against, you may as well post those pics now? A few days won't make any difference? :Wink:

----------


## mattg3

Sorry but its because its all BS.Im 63 and proud wearer of a full wig for 25 years.Why?Because when i started loosing my hair at 18 i tried everything that was out there in 1960s when everyone needed hair.From the book about vigorous hair massage where you pull out your thin hair and new,fuller thicker hair will grow in.Of course you know what happen there.Bald patches everywhere until hair grew back as thin as before.
Then in was the 25 dollar bottles of vitamins called HEAD START that i took for a few years and ended up with kidney stones but no new hair.
Then the ahole doctor who said my thin hair would be enough for a hair transplant,in fact 5 transplant sessions.Of course it grew hair so i could not sue.Thin strands coming out of white scars and my neckline was a mess of those white holes.Never an option now to shave my head.
Then Hair Club comes into my life but after years of gluing pieces to my head and sleeping with these systems I finally found a local guy who said give up on your own hair and just get a full wig.So thats what im left with now.Is it great  of course not but few pick up on it and women like it.I dont sleep with it so i actually make a game out of exposing my bald head.It can be fun with right woman and you MUST reveal your wig early in any relationship.
In conclusion,if you are starting to loose your hair forget all this crap and just shave your head,Pump up yourself in a gym where no one has hair and be done with it.I wish someone had given me that advice when my hair started to go South.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I agree to a big degree...


Endlessly searching for hair loss cures online is a waste of time and mental effort. It's self destructive.

This is all very pathetic.


Why am I even checking this thread. I know it's all bullshit and I know what replies will come. It's all false hope.

Everyone on these boards needs to grow the **** up. There is some strides to be made and some stuff that works. But we should stop this obsessive behavior before our lives are over and these are the only memories we have.

----------


## mattg3

So true.Just take it from old timers like myself.I would love to shave my head but transplant scars prevent it.Grow a goatee to off set the bald pate and you are good to go in society today.When i grew up in sixties long hair was new and a major fashion statement and girl getter thus I went through hell.No excuse today where most men have razor cuts or bald pates.You dont realize how lucky you are.

----------


## thechamp

Your talking years ago me I can go back on propecia in the 60s u did not have that and also I just wanna keep my hair 15 years or so I'm 30 so I'll be 45 maybe married nit 6o and worried

----------


## thechamp

I see Neil Strauss was on here pua snake oil salesmen how to pick up women different subject Spencer had an interview with him I have meet so called puck up artist there a bit like the hair loss industry

----------


## mattg3

> Your talking years ago me I can go back on propecia in the 60s u did not have that and also I just wanna keep my hair 15 years or so I'm 30 so I'll be 45 maybe married nit 6o and worried


 If propecia works go for it but I just think the results are so marginal vs the cost and worry and side effects.If you can live with a bald pate at 30 you will have such a free rest of your life.So much of mine was wasted on this hair crap.Dating sites are full of women declaring the clean shaved look as a turn on.

----------


## AgainstThis

My fellow doming friends of misery...I think there is hope  :Smile: 

Day 0 : http://img211.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc01470w.jpg

Day 174: http://imageshack.us/g/856/dsc02492z.jpg/

Above and beyond all doubt, the front/vertex has pretty much closed up. The see-through/shine is almost completely gone and the temples are not only feeling strong and healthy - I had forgotten what it feels like for your hair to feel like HAIR, strong and proper- but are slowly yet steadily inching their way down and forward.

This last 20 days have given me an incredible boost hair wise for some reason. Could be all the water activating my metabolism at long last. Could be I'm ****ing insane and seeing things where there is nothing.

To you gents. Am I seeing things? Is this my natural progression?

PS And no I don't take ANYTHING else for hairloss. I just wash with 2% Nizoral twice a week and that's it.

----------


## mattg3

Im sure this will have zero effect on a bald pate with a front of thin transplanted hair

----------


## PaulC

V positive.   There looks to be significant difference between the two sets of photos.  Can you see regrowth or do you think that it is existing hair that has thickened?  I guess that you are going to carry on with TRX2?

----------


## measured optimism

> My fellow doming friends of misery...I think there is hope 
> 
> Day 0 : http://img211.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc01470w.jpg
> 
> Day 174: http://imageshack.us/g/856/dsc02492z.jpg/
> 
> Above and beyond all doubt, the front/vertex has pretty much closed up. The see-through/shine is almost completely gone and the temples are not only feeling strong and healthy - I had forgotten what it feels like for your hair to feel like HAIR, strong and proper- but are slowly yet steadily inching their way down and forward.
> 
> This last 20 days have given me an incredible boost hair wise for some reason. Could be all the water activating my metabolism at long last. Could be I'm ****ing insane and seeing things where there is nothing.
> ...


 thanks for sharing and keeping us updated.  

would you agree that the re-growth is most noticeable when you examine your scalp close-up?  I have a lot of finer hairs growing in my receding area that wouldn't show up on a photo taken from that far away.

----------


## AgainstThis

Most definitely, on both counts.

The very first regrowth I saw was like that. After 2-3 months, some of it had thickened up and joined the existing hair, but not to the extent that any cosmetic difference was noticeable. Now, at month 6, difference has begun to show. I am genuinely excited about the next 3 months to come.

And to answer matt's question, I only think that TRX2 has an effect on follicles that are very much alive and slowly being strangulated by lack of nourishment. A years-bald pate has already gone through that process, not even a steady Big3 regimen could nourish that, methinks.

----------


## Jcm800

Well i can can see an improvement there for sure, temples rounding off, vertex denser - providing theres no trickery going on - thing's are on the up for you dude.

Stark contrast to my own experience, but who know's? - i'm six or seven weeks behind you..

----------


## KeepTheHair

I suggest we all wait for their studies. If they are legit, then and only then will I try it again for a longer time period.

As for now we should all assume it's a scam.

----------


## HairyHair

> My fellow doming friends of misery...I think there is hope 
> 
> Day 0 : http://img211.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc01470w.jpg
> 
> Day 174: http://imageshack.us/g/856/dsc02492z.jpg/
> 
> Above and beyond all doubt, the front/vertex has pretty much closed up. The see-through/shine is almost completely gone and the temples are not only feeling strong and healthy - I had forgotten what it feels like for your hair to feel like HAIR, strong and proper- but are slowly yet steadily inching their way down and forward.
> 
> This last 20 days have given me an incredible boost hair wise for some reason. Could be all the water activating my metabolism at long last. Could be I'm ****ing insane and seeing things where there is nothing.
> ...


 Thanks for sharing this! Certainly this looks much better compared to day 0. I do see similar positive results for myself around my temple area

----------


## AgainstThis

Jcm hang in there!

At the time of the last update, my hair was looking pretty damn bad, remember? Also, try doing the 3lts of water per day thing. Part of the reason why I'm so excited is that the last 4 weeks gave me a significant boost, seemingly out of the blue.

----------


## Jcm800

> Jcm hang in there!
> 
> At the time of the last update, my hair was looking pretty damn bad, remember? Also, try doing the 3lts of water per day thing. Part of the reason why I'm so excited is that the last 4 weeks gave me a significant boost, seemingly out of the blue.


 I'll be hanging from a rope soon, but seriously thing's are looking better for yourself, maybe the water thing has helped? **** knows? - i've upped my intake, but mainly weekends simply because its not possible to be guzzling water at work and pissing every ten minutes.

----------


## gutted

> I suggest we all wait for their studies. If they are legit, then and only then will I try it again for a longer time period.
> 
> As for now we should all assume it's a scam.


 When their studies are released there will be people doubting its credibility, due to the fact that it was conducted by them.

I think the best thing for people wanting to try this out but arent prepared to wait any longer, is instead of buying trx2, buy the individual ingredients and see how that pans out.

----------


## Jcm800

There was a character know as Gryffindor in the early days of this thread, who put up a good case for taking the ingredients seperately. 

In fact he reported back in once to say he was making gains - and then vanished without a trace!

Where are you now dude? :Wink:

----------


## AgainstThis

Whitfield's secret police got 'im  :Smile:

----------


## Flowers

I know this is off topic but I don't wanna start a whole new thread over one simple idea-

Wouldn't it be great if someone could find a way to map out the head to determine which hairs are terminal and which ones will be lost? That'd be a great way to tell if you're a good candidate for a HT and just to know how bad your loss will be (without treatment). Unless this has already been done, which would be awesome.

----------


## LOLOLOL

I like the way this thread has gone dead since "Against" posted his 6 months results!!!!!.......lolol...........but also deflated!!!!!
I see no difference in his first photo's to his latest................
lets face it..........if that is what 50 euro's a month buy's you.........you gotta be daft.........
although i do not blame him for trying.....................but no noticeable difference at all!!!!!!!
I had hope in TRX2..........none whatsoever now.........a definite scam.......what a cheeky twat!!!!!!!
It should be against the law for these companies to prey upon desperate individuals........they even claimed it would help chemotherapy patients re-grow hair........
Whitfield and his clan are the lowest of the low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## crowningglory

> I know this is off topic but I don't wanna start a whole new thread over one simple idea-
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if someone could find a way to map out the head to determine which hairs are terminal and which ones will be lost? That'd be a great way to tell if you're a good candidate for a HT and just to know how bad your loss will be (without treatment). Unless this has already been done, which would be awesome.


 Well there is a company which does genetic testing. But I agree it would be nice to get some sort of real time snapshot of the status of your hair - some sort of "heat profile" of which cycle your individual hair are in....nice thought

----------


## HairyHair

> There was a character know as Gryffindor in the early days of this thread, who put up a good case for taking the ingredients seperately. 
> 
> In fact he reported back in once to say he was making gains - and then vanished without a trace!
> 
> Where are you now dude?


 But then again it wouldn't be that simple to get the Carnipure tartrate + other igredients into the same ratios (which I assume is necessary?). Unless you are a pharmacist you probably will have a hard time to get this right. I doubt if this would be worth the time and effort. Also personally I think the price is justified - within their hair club membership its GBP 1.3 per day. For comparison I spend GBP 5 for marmite toast + coffee  every morning.

----------


## LOLOLOL

> I know this is off topic but I don't wanna start a whole new thread over one simple idea-
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if someone could find a way to map out the head to determine which hairs are terminal and which ones will be lost? That'd be a great way to tell if you're a good candidate for a HT and just to know how bad your loss will be (without treatment). Unless this has already been done, which would be awesome.


 


> But then again it wouldn't be that simple to get the Carnipure tartrate + other igredients into the same ratios (which I assume is necessary?). Unless you are a pharmacist you probably will have a hard time to get this right. I doubt if this would be worth the time and effort. Also personally I think the price is justified - within their hair club membership its GBP 1.3 per day. For comparison I spend GBP 5 for marmite toast + coffee  every morning.


 
You must be working for whitfield!!!!!!!..............lolol

just read that crap!!!!!!

----------


## crowningglory

> I like the way this thread has gone dead since "Against" posted his 6 months results!!!!!.......lolol...........but also deflated!!!!!
> I see no difference in his first photo's to his latest................
> lets face it..........if that is what 50 euro's a month buy's you.........you gotta be daft.........
> although i do not blame him for trying.....................but no noticeable difference at all!!!!!!!
> I had hope in TRX2..........none whatsoever now.........a definite scam.......what a cheeky twat!!!!!!!
> It should be against the law for these companies to prey upon desperate individuals........they even claimed it would help chemotherapy patients re-grow hair........
> Whitfield and his clan are the lowest of the low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Have you tried the product yourself OR just making negative campaign anyway?

I believe improvements of Against compared to day 0 are pronounced and visible.

Myself I'm having great results so far (see previous post)

----------


## LOLOLOL

> Have you tried the product yourself OR just making negative campaign anyway?
> 
> I believe improvements of Against compared to day 0 are pronounced and visible.
> 
> Myself I'm having great results so far (see previous post)


 "pronounced and visible"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PLEASE point them out to me.........i would be grateful!!!!!

I purchased then cancelled my supply of vits..........wanted to wait on others results....

Sorry............I see no noticeable difference!!!!!........none at all!!!!

only my opinion...........AGAIN........plz point out the difference in photo's.......

I never do Negative campaign..................Always live in HOPE

TRX2 = HOPE.....LESS!!!

----------


## crowningglory

> "pronounced and visible"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PLEASE point them out to me.........i would be grateful!!!!!
> 
> I purchased then cancelled my supply of vits..........wanted to wait on others results....
> 
> Sorry............I see no noticeable difference!!!!!........none at all!!!!
> 
> only my opinion...........AGAIN........plz point out the difference in photo's.......
> ...


 man chill down for a sec...I appreciate your excitement. However, objective opinions/comments, constructive criticism or actual experience with the product would certainly be preferred to writing a couple of strong language comments without much of basis. we have enough of this anyway...thanks a lot! 

According to my humble opinion there certainly are differences between the photos provided - the hair just looks fuller and the temple area certainly improved. Similar to my own results. Not sure what sort of miracle/result you were hoping for (instantaneous full hair regrowth?) but I'd say this is a very nice result and certainly should give us hope for more.

----------


## AgainstThis

Hey, TroLOL, 

If you had followed this thread, you'd know that for the past couple of months I was expressing a lot of pessimism and doubt about TRX2 and my hair had even taken a turn for the worst.

I would have NO reason whatsoever to come on here and post pics and run my mouth about something that wasn't real. 

Now, given that AGA is a progressive condition, it only gets worse with time and without treatment. So if my hair got thicker or even MAINTAINED at point X, again this means that a treatment is successful. 

I'm yet to be 100% convinced, but all indications are good and I'm optimistic about what the next three months will bring.

Also, this "hair progress" chart that you mentioned, is known as a trichorizogramma, at least that's the Greek term for it, I think English speaking doctors call it a miniaturization study. They essentially take samples of hair from around your scalp and tell you how much hair you have in anagen, catagen and telogen at the time of the test. If you don't mind the hassle of hospital appointments, you can do one at the beginning of any treatment and one at the end, to have "Numbers Speak" above all else.

----------


## LOLOLOL

> man chill down for a sec...I appreciate your excitement. However, objective opinions/comments, constructive criticism or actual experience with the product would certainly be preferred to writing a couple of strong language comments without much of basis. we have enough of this anyway...thanks a lot! 
> 
> According to my humble opinion there certainly are differences between the photos provided - the hair just looks fuller and the temple area certainly improved. Similar to my own results. Not sure what sort of miracle/result you were hoping for (instantaneous full hair regrowth?) but I'd say this is a very nice result and certainly should give us hope for more.


 Sorry mate...........I just see nothing to get excited about!!!!!.......
I appreciate these things take time...........
I ONLY based my comments on the pictorial evidence offered!!!!!!

But telling cancer patients you can solve their misery(by all accounts cancer patients receiving chemotherapy treatment find hair loss nearly as miserable as having cancer itself and often ends all there hope) and also claiming the product can cure you pets hair loss!!!!(my dog don't give a **** he's balding!!!!!!)...............we all should have lost belief they day of TRX2 release

Curing cancer patients = unforgivable!!!!........unless it does so!!!!

Curing my dogs hair loss(or fur) = Dumb as ****!!!!.....this twat went to Oxford University!!!!!......he cannot, under any circumstances be simple!!!!!!...........why publish that on ya web site???????...........do you see it on Propecia or regain's web site??????..........unbelievable...............
It was actually when i lost hope..............they withdrew it shortly afterwards..........Dec 10 i think!!!!!!

----------


## LOLOLOL

> Hey, TroLOL, 
> 
> If you had followed this thread, you'd know that for the past couple of months I was expressing a lot of pessimism and doubt about TRX2 and my hair had even taken a turn for the worst.
> 
> I would have NO reason whatsoever to come on here and post pics and run my mouth about something that wasn't real. 
> 
> Now, given that AGA is a progressive condition, it only gets worse with time and without treatment. So if my hair got thicker or even MAINTAINED at point X, again this means that a treatment is successful. 
> 
> I'm yet to be 100% convinced, but all indications are good and I'm optimistic about what the next three months will bring.
> ...


 I hope it brings you success mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You do not need a hospital appointment to tell you your hair is thicker.......

You just know its better...........

Maybe just your photo's...........I just see no difference!!!!!!!......not trying to be argumentative!!!!...........just looking and hoping for possible evidence that something will work, which will eleviate people(including myself) from terrible loss of confidence and self esteem which can wreck lives due to hairloss......

For me the wait still goes on!!!!!!!!!...........15 years and counting, 41 now and running outta time!!!!...................

look forward to your 9-12 month results!!!!.........I will be 42 by then and totally sick of scams........Suppliers of hairloss treatments need regulating badly..........It really can't go on!!!!!

----------


## Jcm800

@Lololol - i'm in a similar boat to yourself age wise, luckily i have a fair bit of hair left, diminishing tho, and as yet haven't seen any benefit from taking this stuff.

I DO see differences in Against's pictures, there's no doubt about it, in first shot's - temples are a 'v' formation, and last shot's more rounded, it's there, i can see it anyway.

I'm still on the scam fence tho, it's doing **** all for me.

Fair play to Against for letting all n sundry rip his pic's apart, it'd be helpful if the other two-three people claiming gain's would adopt his approach too.

----------


## KeepTheHair

someone should really delete this thread already

----------


## Jcm800

> someone should really delete this thread already


 I tend to agree, but if that thread about wanking is still doing the round's..

----------


## BoSox

I wish I could, especially since I started it :P

----------


## thechamp

Why delete it when positive things are happening

----------


## BoSox

> Why delete it when positive things are happening


 2 bottles down, hair is the same. Not real positive

----------


## Jcm800

> 2 bottles down, hair is the same. Not real positive


 5 bottles down, nothing positive, hair has gotten worse last five months, I hope something happens with this last bottle-can't see it tho.

----------


## humboldt

My Hair has also gotten worse since starting the trx2-treatment at the beginning of the year. Absolutely no positive effect until now! In the meantime I really can´t believe it works..

----------


## doke

re uk hair solutions i had an answer to my questions about there product.
And the answer was not what they are saying on there web site quote our product only works for a minority of men and women? and only helps to keep and thicken up hair you already have? so if advanced in the hair loss dept.,you have no chance.
Well that says it all a complete scam and you would just as well try or use cheap minox. :EEK!:  :Confused:

----------


## Jcm800

> My Hair has also gotten worse since starting the trx2-treatment at the beginning of the year. Absolutely no positive effect until now! In the meantime I really can´t believe it works..


 No positive effect until 'now'? Do mean you are now seeing a positive effect?

----------


## humboldt

> No positive effect until 'now'? Do mean you are now seeing a positive effect?


 Ah sorry, I´m not a native speaker and english is not my first language. I meant "no results so far"  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

> Ah sorry, I´m not a native speaker and english is not my first language. I meant "no results so far"


 Ah ok, I suspected you meant no results  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

From family and friends that had not seen me in a wile things are looking up so jc I have been on it longer than u keep going

----------


## Jcm800

Thing is this stuff is meant to work in conjunction with Minox? I've been on the foam for around two months, and five months on TRX2, bar three rogue hairs appearing on my hairline-nothing is happening.

So, if after another month theres no sign of the promised 'honest results' or definitive signs of temporal regrowth I'll condem TRX2 as a scam, because even with the help of Minox, hardly nothing is occurring.

----------


## thechamp

Looking at my bros hair and against this pics I'm getting excited

----------


## thechamp

Putting my hands threw my hair feels thick like against this said hang in there

----------


## gutted

is anyone trying trx2 alone? without anything else? preferabley someone around 20-25 years old?

im definitley noticing results however im on 2 other treatments and i dont know what to attribute the results to, so i cant really say trx2 is doing it, although these results started to kick in, on the months whitfield stated they would month 5> onwards.

against how old are you?

----------


## Jcm800

What gains are you noticing gutted? What else are you using?

----------


## gutted

> What gains are you noticing gutted? What else are you using?


 im using -
Super-Absorbable Tocotrienols
Inneove Homme
Trx2 pills - on month 7 now


Ive noticed at the back of my head and mid section that my hair has more volume to it, it looks and feels more plump (i have long hair, parted) i cant say whether this is due to new hair growth or existing hair becoming thicker. But on another note i have seen many super, super thin hairs sprouting all over the scalp though, like theyve just been revived.

i have noticed nothing major on the front section apart from it thining/diffusing out like the others have noticed, i noted this last month but the diffuseness is starting to fade. 
I also think this damaged the left side of my hairline hard, since i started it, but right side is doing very well, although no temple regrowth.

----------


## gutted

i forgot to add i was also taking MSM+Vitamin C cince the last 2 months and still am.

----------


## Flowers

Hey gutted when you say diffusiveness is starting to fade do you mean it's thickening up (diffusion is stopping) or that the hair is fading (away)?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

QUESTION for all guys on here with results( against, gutted, crowning, etc)..

Do you guys feel like your hair is less thick and full on some days and a lot more full on others? I seem to experience this often. Like right now my hair is looking on the thin side, but still healthier than before.

----------


## gutted

> Hey gutted when you say diffusiveness is starting to fade do you mean it's thickening up (diffusion is stopping) or that the hair is fading (away)?


 i can still slightley see my scalp but yes diffuseness is starting to stop from the looks of it, i cant say for sure whether the hairs are THICKENING UP or NEW HAIRS are growing.

----------


## gutted

> QUESTION for all guys on here with results( against, gutted, crowning, etc)..
> 
> Do you guys feel like your hair is less thick and full on some days and a lot more full on others? I seem to experience this often. Like right now my hair is looking on the thin side, but still healthier than before.


 
no ive not noticed this.

i have upped my dosage to 4 capsule today, to see what effect, if any it has.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

has anyone else noticed their hair to be ABNORMALLY soft and fluffy?

Its kinda ridiculous, the texture of my hair right now. lol.

----------


## Jcm800

Yep, mines lank and fluffy, wouldn't call it a benefit at all.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

I cant tell if its a sign of healthy hair or not? Has anyone else had fluctuations, or is everyone's hair always super fluffy and soft on this stuff?

----------


## Jcm800

Mine was like straw prior to taking this. My hairdresser actually says it's nice and soft now, I disagree lol.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

lol, i had a couple people feel my hair and they were like "wtf?"    :Smile: 

Very strange texture. Mutant hair.

----------


## Jcm800

No way?! Mines not that extreme lol

----------


## Jcm800

I have noticed apart from texture change that my scalp is a bit flakey of late too, not sure if that's relevant to anything.

----------


## Hzi

Just wanted to tell you that they refunded me for bottles 5 and 6 (but only after I had reminded them, and they weren't able to recharge my credit card for "technical reason", but instead made a paypal-transfer).

So it's actually possible to get a *refund* from them ...
 :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

> Just wanted to tell you that they refunded me for bottles 5 and 6 (but only after I had reminded them, and they weren't able to recharge my credit card for "technical reason", but instead made a paypal-transfer).
> 
> So it's actually possible to get a *refund* from them ...


 That's good to hear. I'd like to add that when I cancelled my hairgrowth club subscription, they did indeed cancel it and further funds were not taken, so these are positive points in their favour. 

Just with I could see reason to sign up again..

----------


## sizzlinghairs

is anyone else's hair like really soft? abnormally soft and fluffy?

could anyone chime in besides jcm?

----------


## AgainstThis

I was on Inneov Homme for 2 years and it did precisely zilch for my hair. 

Texture is as before, only decidedly thicker hair shafts and I'm 29 years old. 

Overall, something very interesting is happening with my hair. The shed is normal but it all feels much more alive and appears thicker. Fingers crossed for the next two months.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

hey against, does your hair look/appear thinner some days and then thicker other days?   And do you think your temples have rounded off?

----------


## AgainstThis

The thick/thin thing is probably more due to unrelated factors, like what shampoo you used, whether you sweated or whether you slept on your hair. 

As for my temples and mid-section look at the pictures I posted and draw your own conclusions. There's definitely new life there, but I want to be cautious about it.

Overall, it feels like something truly good is happening, but I had lost so much before that it's a slow crawl back to "Non Balding" status.

----------


## Jcm800

Instead analyzing my hairline today, I had a good look around my vertex, parting, and do see some shorter hairs appearing-not saying they are induced by this stuff, but interesting nonetheless.

Are you seeing short hairs popping up if you have a root around your parting/vertex Against? It'd be obvious to you if new short hairs are popping up given you're usual hair length?

----------


## thechamp

So u still not shedding much can u see any regrowth at all

----------


## AgainstThis

Saw and keep seeing a lot of this on the vertex-front area of my hairline. A couple are particularly noticeable but the healing process is going to be slow. And the new hairs will take 4-5 months from the moment they sprout till they are cosmetically useful.

So hang in there, I just got started on month 7 a couple of days ago  :Smile:

----------


## kanyon

Sounds good people. For those who have been on it for as long as 6 months, wouldn't the fact that things are not getting worse be a very good sign? Or are you using Fin as well to stabilise?

----------


## gutted

> Sounds good people. For those who have been on it for as long as 6 months, wouldn't the fact that things are not getting worse be a very good sign? Or are you using Fin as well to stabilise?


 yeah i agree, however my left temple area has declined since i have been on it, although, im not assuming this is bad, it could be a good shed( (like what happens with minox), meaning regrowth of thicker hairs MAY occur.

----------


## Jcm800

It's bizarre really, my left temple has diminished quickly, tho most likely due to a Minox shed.

Front centre parting is seeing some peach fuzz activity, most likely down to Minox once again, but, last few days my hair overall has grown somewhat, and I'm actually feeling a bit better about it.

If I regain on my hairline what I've lost since taking these treatments I'll be pretty content, scalp is flakey too, hair doesn't seem to grease up as quickly as usual, hmm maybe wishful thinking but feels like something could be happening. 

Early days but I'm hopeful  :Smile:

----------


## doke

guys go to the new treatment thread as rassoul has got his nickers in a twist i think he is a shill from uk hair solutions and he has not denied it,its getting funny winding him up,even though i am not. :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jcm800

Haha yeah I've been watching that thread with matey boy  :Wink:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

it would be funny if trx2's side effect was "diminished left temple"

----------


## Jcm800

> it would be funny if trx2's side effect was "diminished left temple"


 It would  :Smile:  but it's a Minox shed I reckon in my case-anyway thinking about it no-one is perfectly symmetrical anyway  :Wink:

----------


## kanyon

How can anyone judge the effect of TRX2 when they're taking Minox as well? That's ridiculous.

Any positive results you're seeing would be from minox. It worked amazingly for me for 7 years.

Is anyone taking TRX2 only?!

----------


## Jcm800

I hear you but I'm only using it on my hairline, not my crown, and as my crown has thinned, and I'm not using anything but TRX2 to hopefully help it, it ain't so ridiculous.

I had little faith in this stiff working and started Minox alongside it, just hairline - **** it's supposed to work well alongside it anyway.

So if my crown, vertex and overall hair improves, I'll know it's TRX2, ok?

----------


## humboldt

My experience with Minox:..it helped a lot with regrowth also at areas, where I had NOT applicated it. Minox seems to have a systemical effect, because this stuff is penetrating well through the scalp and a part of it comes into the bloodstream. A typical sign for this is the increased growth of bodyhair during the time of application. 
So it could be, that Minox has also an effect on your crown, although you are using it only at hairline and temples!

----------


## Jcm800

> My experience with Minox:..it helped a lot with regrowth also at areas, where I had NOT applicated it. Minox seems to have a systemical effect, because this stuff is penetrating well through the scalp and a part of it comes into the bloodstream. A typical sign for this is the increased growth of bodyhair during the time of application. 
> So it could be, that Minox has also an effect on your crown, although you are using it only at hairline and temples!


 Haven't heard of that before but thanks for the heads up  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

Jul-19 18:02 (BST):
Hi Michael,
as stated before we will publish results by the end of Q3 2011.
I hope this helps & thanks for reaching out.
Luiza

----------


## DaveintheUK

Quick update, tried TrX2 for 5 months, has done precisely nothing.
My hair has actually thickened back up again slightly since being off it a month.
I would definetly say TRX2 was detrimental to my hair, hair had a thinner more elastic quality while on it, seems to have actually receded more quickly.
So to summarise, TRX2 was stupidly expensive and damaging to my hair, I'm very glad to be off it financially & cosmetically.

   Interestingly, Against This mentioned Inneov Homme, I've actually heard some really good things about this recently, I'd never heard of it until a freind of mine recently admitted he'd been using it - his hairloss seems to have completely reversed. Guess some things work for some people and not for others.
  One thing is for certain - I will never use Finasteride again - I like having a personality, energy, wit, intelligence, properly functioning short term memory & a working penis too much.

----------


## UK_

> Interestingly, Against This mentioned Inneov Homme, I've actually heard some really good things about this recently, I'd never heard of it until a freind of mine recently admitted he'd been using it - his hairloss seems to have completely reversed. Guess some things work for some people and not for others.
>   One thing is for certain - I will never use Finasteride again - I like having a personality, energy, wit, intelligence, properly functioning short term memory & a working penis too much.


 ... the active ingredient in Inneov... is...

.... wait for it .....

....beta sitosterol!!!!!!!!!!  (Saw Palmetto!!!!)  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ive been using Saw Palmetto and _'BS'_ for 12 months and its done ***** ALL*

(someone kill me)

And you are entirely right - TRX2 is a load of horse piss and Finasteride is a horrid puddle of puke to be on...  

Lets wait another 12 ****ing years for the next "Gho Scam" shall we?

----------


## DaveintheUK

Yep, I know what's in it, beta sit, amongst other things. Naturally I've researched it a great deal since my freind started sprouting locks on the stuff, however, it does seem to work for him, not that that should mean anything to anybody else, just an observation.

Agreed on Trx2 & Fin UK, oh well, see you in another 12 years mate, he heh  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

Some of us are

----------


## kanyon

My experience with Rogaine was similar to Humboldt's. It works all over, even in areas you don't treat.

For the time that Rogaine worked, I didn't apply it to the top back of my head at all (where 'bald spots' typicall develop. But that area still didn't thin at all. At least until Rogaine lost its effectiveness and that part did thin.

----------


## Jcm800

How long did Minox work for you?

----------


## AgainstThis

"Sprouting locks" on Inneov? Really?

Even they don't have the nerve to advertise as much. 

The active ingredients (haha) are NOT beta-sitosterol. It's L-Taurine combined with pine needle extract, supposedly rich in flavonoids and some such horseshit, ALSO found in beta-sit. It's very possible your friend was just worried because he was going through a natural shed and now that his metabolism stabilized, attributes it to Inneov which really does NOTHING.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

wow... a quarter of a million views for this thread.......


again wow




PM me if you guys are interested in my new formula trx4... I recently  just sold out of trx3, which is a massive upgrade from trxs 1 and 2 trust me......


well be posting results soon. until then just send checks or money orders and dont worry about the thinning. 


sincerely,

   definitely a real scientist

----------


## sizzlinghairs

daveintheuk, just curious as to what NW you are?

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I have no idea how some horseshit product like TRX2 can receive commentary that last 289 pages!

----------


## thechamp

Well this horse shit has stabilised my hair loss my hair is looking great been on it 6 months not bad for horseshit

----------


## sizzlinghairs

champ, u r loveably insane. i hold no animosity towards you, only love lol. But ur a funny mofo. this is for sute

----------


## BoSox

Reduce shedding...hair seems stronger, more difficult to "pluck" ... has anybody experience this? Is it TRX2?

----------


## UK_

> I have no idea how some horseshit product like TRX2 can receive commentary that last 289 pages!


 Wasted the past 6 months yapping on about some vitamin pills.

----------


## Jcm800

> Reduce shedding...hair seems stronger, more difficult to "pluck" ... has anybody experience this? Is it TRX2?


 What else are you taking?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

lol... guys.... please give up


no more sal palmetto, no more rogaine, no more limp dick propecia, no more stupid ass TRx2 posts....


just give it a gho.... or keep up your sugar pill regiment and confuse your normal rate of hair loss for "stabilizing" .... many peoples hair loss stabilizes on its own

----------


## AgainstThis

By and large, I think TRX2 falsely over-advertises. I really don't see how this can sprout temple hair outside of the peach fuzz wank stage.

At this point, the best it could possibly do is maintain. So JCM, now that you're off it, tell us if your hairloss gets worse, or keeps going at the exact same rate.

This way we'll know if it even does maintenance or is all-sugar.

Big disappointment if you ask me. Second generation of hair, my ass.

----------


## Jcm800

I've still got a months worth left, I've said before I'll take it for six months straight and make a judgement then. 

As it stands I'm on Minox anyway so you can't really take my word for any benefits TRX2 may or not bring, I'll just have to weigh that up myself. 

Looks like I'm just going to run with it til I've used my supplies up and thats that. 

If however my hair gets worse after i quit TRX2 I'll let you know, however I get a feeling my hair AND wallet will actually improve!

My hair did take a dive after starting this stuff, not sure it's beneficial at all, tho of late my hairs improving, and it's most deffo down to Minox.  

I'm pretty sure this product is bollocks, no one has come forward with definitive gains, it's all speculation and could be simply based on our own hair cylcles, we're just clinging to the hope this crap works.

----------


## AgainstThis

Exactly.

If it worked as advertised, there would be a definite show of results for everyone taking it. I have enough 'till month 9, after which I'll switch back to some other useless -but much cheaper- vitamin, just to stay under the illusion that I can actually do something to save my locks that doesn't involve growing man tits and enjoying Barbara Streisand  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Regarding temporal re-growth - the 'promised honest result's' - it's bullshit - i've been taking TRX2 for 5 months, in that five months i've also applied Minox foam to my bare temples for three month's - **** all is happening of note with those two treatments combined!

If Minox isnt bringing me temporal re-growth, how the **** will TRX2?!

It aint gonna happen, it's a scam, i'm convinced of it - Whitfield and his cronies are ****ing low lifes living off our misery - the ****er's an entrepreneur - that's never sat well with me, he flopped with his web-site venture, and saw &#163;$&#163;$ when he realised how much he could make fleecing us lot.

----------


## Jcm800

I left it too late to edit again, but the fact is - if TRX2 cant give me the promised results in the temple region with the assistance of Minox, how the **** can it do it on it's own?!?!?!

----------


## NeedHairASAP

guys... please... calm down and call gho

----------


## thechamp

Change of tune again against this

----------


## Jcm800

> Change of tune again against this


 Lmao - you change your tune every other day champ, **** me talk about indecisive.

----------


## thechamp

It's over why we wasting time back to propecia Viagra and cut my so called man boobs out

----------


## Jcm800

Why cant you think for yourself champ? you have said lately it works for you, but as soon as other members say they doubt its efficacy, you then agree in your next post - makes no sense whatsoever - and that's why no one takes you seriously dude - you go with the flow  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

Something is happening to my hair

----------


## Jcm800

> Something is happening to my hair


 Nevermind what he said, you keep changing what you say, constantly, anyway - good luck to all of us saving our locks - this shit wont do it.

----------


## Flowers

> guys... please... calm down and call gho


 Why are you on Gho so hard

----------


## BoSox

> What else are you taking?


 Propecia, 5 years now. Just recently have I noticed less shedding, stronger hair.

----------


## Jcm800

> Propecia, 5 years now. Just recently have I noticed less shedding, stronger hair.


 Hard one to call, you're on Fin, I'm on Minox, I feel better about my hair lately too, gut feeling and common sense says it's the Minox helping me. 

Guess you know yourself if this stuff is benefiting you, I've no experience of Fin.

----------


## AgainstThis

It's not a "change of tune", it's an honest assessment of the product.

They promised the sky, all I got are some very *marginal* results that could very well be nature taking it's course. Nothing AMAZING happened that would "surpass my expectations".

So I'm continuing to month 9, just to have given this a proper shake. I don't think I'll see any great difference though.

----------


## UK_

> I hear ya man.  I have tried everything.  Rogaine, 5&#37; propecia, Dr. Lee's shampoo, minox and *******, laser, avodart, and most recently PRP.  Not only has nothing maintained my hair, nothing has slowed it down.


 jesus christ.

Have you tried saw palmetto? 

lol only joking.

----------


## thechamp

Against this maybe we should all send it back your right it's impossible in 3 months your gonna have results to envy

----------


## Jcm800

Go for it Against, run the course, at least you'll have gone the distance. 

In the mean time we should all start thinking about how we can wipe the smile off that smug ****ers face, because I doubt youll be impressed at nine months chap.

----------


## doke

hi guys i do think as in champs view it maybe that we all think that some days our hair may be looking better,its a delusion i've had it if you look in a mirror under certain light conditions and angles you can see tiny little white hairs and i think that is not regrowth but male pattern loss in other words miniaturisation of the follicles.
Whether minoxidil of propecia can reverse this in certain cases yes and or keep what hair you have that would be successful but as to regrowing totally bald temples and crowns as we have i think only a hair transplant at this time not trx2 or any other natural treatments will do that.
I no its a bummer but i came to that conclution now after many years of trying nearly everything drugs and naturals.
If you are in the early stages of loss get on propecia minox and combine with a laser device like a helmet that covers the whole scalp and you may get some good results.
I have noticed and been impressed with a new formula stem cell treatment but i will not devulge it here yet only when i have tried it on myself first because if it works on my loss bald spots then i think it will for many.
Dont try to guess yet what it is i will be trialing i will soon let you guys know after at least five to six months when i have received it that is. :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## thechamp

Maintaining what I have atm

----------


## Jcm800

No, you think it is champ. Where's the regrowth? The second generation of hair? **** maintenance I want the promised golden fleece from Whitfield.

----------


## thechamp

Well **** looks like that's not happening give propecia a go **** the sides go for it

----------


## Jcm800

> Well **** looks like that's not happening give propecia a go **** the sides go for it


 I'd rather polish my head, and have a raging hard on thanks.

----------


## thechamp

Man there is do many things u can do if things go wrong my **** is fine but all I want to know is how come on trx2 my shedding has stopped my hair looks good I was Norwood 1 and have been since I started balding treated it straight away

----------


## doke

I buzz mine every few months and thats when you find out the shock that its getting better or worse.

----------


## Jcm800

Has it ever got better?!

----------


## thechamp

i just sent them a email. there is it this massive forum on baldtruth  on going, people have been on your products for 7 months no results loosing more hair you can not keep delaying saying results will be done buy q3 because this turns out to be a scam we will all do what we can to destroy your business we paid for a product with wild claims and we want results

----------


## doke

hi jcm i have maintained but i notice a bald spot appearing when i buzz at the front,i did get some success in the 90s when i used minoxidil+progestorone 5% that is and i added more to the bad areas and in six months i had thick regrowth but as anything i got fed up with applying it,i still wonder if it would work at my age now.
There is a chemist in uk that makes it with them ingredience its about £47 for two months supply but cheaper if you buy six months at a time.

----------


## Jcm800

Hi doke, im carrying on with Minox, the stuff you mentioned might be worth a look, maybe you should try it again?

----------


## doke

There is a company that i have bought minox from its in europe i got topical antiandrogen 2% flutamide from which did help as well,i have been thinking of trying there super topical which is 5% minox+green tee,finasteride and flutamide and its all in one topical so it has a number of anti androgens in it and costs about $138 for three months supply. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

Lol I'll stick with good old foam for now, thanks tho, keep the updates coming stumptail WTF is that anyway?haha

----------


## Jcm800

Regarding these ongoing trials - it's bollocks. Why don't they use the 'data' from the alleged people that gave the testimonials? Who are those people? Why release a product with no foundation? Simple - it's a bullshit product dreamed up by Whitfield, he's laughing his arse off at us, and his crew are fully aware of this thread champ, have no doubt about that.

They prob log on daily to laugh their tits off.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Wow some people are so desperate that they kept this useless TRX2 Scam Thread alive keep it going guys

----------


## Jcm800

Dawkins - **** off, there's a good boy.

----------


## Kiwi

I agree with Dawkins. Why is this scummy thread even here in the cutting edge forum? 

Aderans cutting edge. Histogen cutting edge. 

Trx2 scam. At best this is an existing and current treatment option therefore it is not a cutting edge / future treatment and should be moved. At worst it's a scam and should be deleted.

Spencer can you at the very least please move this topic to a different forum. People interested in new tech should not have to waste their time reading this crap.

----------


## RichardDawkins

THANK YOU finally someone got me.

----------


## Jcm800

I even agree with Dawkins, but the way he tries to belittle people having a go ****s me off. Is he some superior being? No hes not.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Nope but i am not polite to snake oil selling scumbags who wouldnt even think twice about ripping jhair loss sufferers off so why should we work on those scumbags with gloves on?

Always this appeasement Bullshit in such cases. NOpe this has to end.

----------


## Jcm800

Fair enough, I'm all for this thread being moved out of the limelight, it's making me angry to think Whitfield is getting exposure here and I do my best not to promote his product in a positive light - as do most others taking it, so Admin by all means move us to a dark corner somewhere whilst we finish our next few months of this crap, and we will give it a final damnation shortly, because we actually tried it.

----------


## PaulC

> Dawkins - **** off, there's a good boy.


 JC - Calm down matey.   ONe love and all that.  Whatever you do, don't mention the war.  I did, but I think I got away with it.

----------


## Jcm800

> JC - Calm down matey.   ONe love and all that.  Whatever you do, don't mention the war.  I did, but I think I got away with it.


 Haha it's cool, I already explained myself, peace love n happiness brudder  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

Just had a hair cut my hair dresser said my hair felt thicker

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Just had a hair cut my hair dresser said my hair felt thicker


 ya and strippers like me

----------


## doke

dont panic dont panic you stupid boy :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

This stuff isn't doing anything. I'm resigned to the fact that this time next year I'll be rockin' the Jason Statham look  :Wink: 

In five months my hair has gone from pretty good to not so good at all, TRX2 ain't doing jack shit for me.

The gains from Minox are negligible as well. 

Stay away newbies, save you money!

----------


## doke

Well guys its over the two weeks of using hair by revitalash and i must say the day i did not use i had to use the next day as it does make the hair look thicker and i noticed it is growing quicker,i will not say it has regrown bald spots,but hey its only two weeks in.
The guy who said it did not work for him i respect so i am not saying go out and buy but i hope it does work because of the shear ease and look the product gives.
I  know some have said due to the fda they had to take out the drug lattisse but they found a natural way with a prostogladin that acts in a similar way.
I hope to add in some of the drug to the formula soon but am happy to use as it is for now,as for jcm the stumptail macaque a primate monkey that demonstrates androgenetic alopecia Latanoprost regrew there frontal bald areas as it seems to turn fine terminal hairs into thicker hair as in the case of the eyelash drug.
But i am happy to continue this product as it makes the hair in better condition than minoxidil. :Wink:  :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

Hi Doke, so what exact formula are you using, where did you order it from and how much please dude? With all your trials I've lost the plot lol, but this stuff seems worth a look, I'm giving up on TRX2 doing anything frankly.

----------


## doke

Hi jc i really do not want any of you guys buying this yet until i have trialed it myself with various added bits if need be, i got mine from ebay it was £78 from uk,but as said i would not pay the full list orice as it is expensive. :EEK!:

----------


## doke

> Hi Doke, so what exact formula are you using, where did you order it from and how much please dude? With all your trials I've lost the plot lol, but this stuff seems worth a look, I'm giving up on TRX2 doing anything frankly.


 I forgot one of your questions the formula i am using is the bog standard revitalash as i wanted to use for a month with that then i may add some generic careprost which i have ordered already.
I am then going to add the drug to the revitalsh to see if it perks it up more.

----------


## Jcm800

Ok doke thanks, keep the updates coming chap

----------


## doke

If i turn into a stumptail i hope it does not frighten people or a wearwolf hahahaha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

ps jc the trx2 thread seems to be getting less interest and i still have two bottles unused. :EEK!:

----------


## doke

I do nor want to take anymore at this time when trialing RL the only other thing i am on is proscar. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah deffo less interest that's for sure. If you're not going to use those two bottle I'll buy them off you just to take me to eight months to be sure this stuff is a scam?

I certainly won't pay Whitfield anymore money.

----------


## thechamp

Trx2 is deffenitly doing something

----------


## doke

if you pm me your address i will send  you  for free jc as i am not bothered. :EEK!:

----------


## thechamp

Any other guys like crowing glory that said it had thickend his hair also got pics to post

----------


## Kiwi

Exactly. No photos. No evidence that this Trx2 works. 

This topic is bullshit and shouldn't be in the Cutting Edge / Future Treatments forum. I wish a moderator would move it!!

----------


## Jcm800

> Exactly. No photos. No evidence that this Trx2 works. 
> 
> This topic is bullshit and shouldn't be in the Cutting Edge / Future Treatments forum. I wish a moderator would move it!!


 Go moan to a moderator then! I'm embarrassed it's in this slot too lol.

----------


## thechamp

Hey doke I pm you I will happily take the free bottels

----------


## Jcm800

> Hey doke I pm you I will happily take the free bottels


 Oi, he offered em to me cheeky sod lol.

----------


## johnnyboots

is it me or this is getting confusing,the guys who have tried it  have flip-flopped on this product?one minute it sucks and the next it's working ...wtf?

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah champ spreads daily frustration  to those that read his posts, he changes his mind constantly..

----------


## thechamp

I spread your frustration I have said many times I have results provided pics doke offered uvtge bottles I'll take them

----------


## Jcm800

> I spread your frustration I have said many times I have results provided pics doke offered uvtge bottles I'll take them


 champ you little snake, I've already been in touch with doke, keep your nose out.

----------


## thechamp

I'm no snake he offered the
To me

----------


## UK_

> I spread your frustration I have said many times I have results provided pics doke offered uvtge bottles I'll take them


 Champ relax - Ive a draw full of vitamin B pills... I'll just order a label off Whitfield and no1 will know the diff :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

Well it's maintained what I have so I'll happly take the bottles doke

----------


## UK_

*Washenik says 3 years.*

Use Google translate:

http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=15174

(Sorry for the hijack)...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

> I'm no snake he offered the
> To me


 You're a sneaky little shit champ, shove em up your arse.

----------


## thechamp

Jc why do u want tx2 you have given up

----------


## Jcm800

> Jc why do u want tx2 you have given up


 You idiot, Im taking going to six months. Read the posts, and with dokes offer I'll go to eight. Assuming you haven't hijacked his offer to me you little shit.

----------


## thechamp

You have it doke said he didn't want it

----------


## doke

calm down guys to be fair i offered them to jc because he lives in uk as i do, although i wonder whether to use them myself to see if they make a difference. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

It's cool doke, I just didn't appreciate the underhand way in which snake goes around doing things. 

I'm easy with your decision, it'd be interesting to take it to eight months with your offer, if not im stopping at six, can't bare the thought of paying Whitfield more money that's all.

----------


## thechamp

And asked me if I would like them

----------


## thechamp

Yesterday, 09:19 PM	 * #2953
doke
Senior Member
*
Join Date: Jun 2009
Posts: 192

if you pm me your address i will send you for free jc as i am not bothered.
   *	    
I'm
No snake

----------


## Jcm800

> Yesterday, 09:19 PM	 * #2953
> doke
> Senior Member
> *
> Join Date: Jun 2009
> Posts: 192
> 
> if you pm me your address i will send you for free jc as i am not bothered.
>    *	    
> ...


 Yes champ, he asked ME to pm him,not you, which I did, and you jumped in after and tried to get in on it, hissssss snake boy.

----------


## thechamp

Haha I miss read it lol

----------


## doke

holy crap all this for trx2 and its not a miracle hahaha snakes and ladders :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

Haha it was the principle, snake eyes saw his chance lol, anyway all's cool  :Wink:

----------


## doke

hi jc have you still got some left

----------


## Jcm800

Ya doke think I've got about three weeks left chap

----------


## doke

anyone been in contact with the company.? as to pics yet.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Ok guys, I will post an update. I just got finished with my second bottle.


My hair does look better and healthier. Temples still seem to be receeding. Hair does seem more alive. Shedding is less but not minimal. 

Hair just looks and feels better then 3 months ago. It honestly feels like trx2 is doing something. And believe me, Im VERY VERY hesitant to say something like that. Ive been scammed many a time and have become pretty jaded.

Maybe trx2 has the ability to maintain and then regrow a TINY TINY bit for some individuals whose hairloss is not that bad but still there. Maybe trx2 is just not powerful enough for jcm and others whose loss is past a certain point. I was around a NW 2-3 with a strong V hairline and semi-thick black hair. Close to what against has.

If it can maintain like this I would be down to pay for the rest of my life for it. there are no hormone destroying sides and minoxidil induced forehead hair growth along with raccoon circles under the eyes.

Maintanence is pretty huge if there are no sides involved. I dont know why "againstthis" doesnt think the same. I can unerstand being mad at the company for making over-zealous claims, but if a product maintains ur hair with no side effects, that is a pretty big victory and worth paying for imho.

----------


## Jcm800

I'll chip in - my hair, if anything should be a good example for this stuff to work on, i'm not a cue-ball, i have a fair amount still - but i have yet to see any kind of sign to say it's being maintained by this stuff, as of yet anyway.

I could give it the benefit of the doubt and say i'm too old, but i won't, yes if i was a Norwood 6-7 at my age, i'd never expect any tablet to work for me, but i'm not - and going by Whitfield's claims, i feel i'd be in the running for some gains, but personally i'm not seeing them.

Good luck to you tho sizzling, you've gone from having freaky textured hair to having hair you sound more pleased with,pretty quickly dude.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

That freaky textured hair was a combination of using a certain shampoo with the trx2 related softness. Once I dropped the shampoo, the hair started to appear a little more normal.

----------


## gutted

> Maybe trx2 has the ability to maintain and then regrow a TINY TINY bit for some individuals whose hairloss is not that bad but still there. Maybe trx2 is just not powerful enough for jcm and others whose loss is past a certain point. I was around a NW 2-3 with a strong V hairline and semi-thick black hair. Close to what against has.


 
perhaps upping the dosage will imrpove results? im thinking of starting back on the individual trx2 ingredients along with the trx2 pills, this coming month.

----------


## AgainstThis

Don't get me wrong, if it could be PROVEN to maintain, then I'd be excited as well.

Unfortunately, it's too early to tell if it's TRX2 maintaining or my natural hair loss taking it's course. Especially for people not destined for a NW greater than 3 or 4, you cannot really tell, unless let's say 2-3 years pass on TRX2 and things stay the same as baseline.

Still, it ain't like I really have that many other options, eh?  :Smile:

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Bro, against this, ur hair has stayed exactly the same over 6 months whilst, in my opinion, showing some CLEAR signs of improvement in your pictures. NOT bad for a bunch of natural supps thrown together into one pill. Are you honestly saying you think that would have naturally happened over 6 months if you were on nothing at all?

Im not attacking you at all. Maybe the "seeming" improvement in my hair is a natural cycle as well. There are somedays my hair seems awfully thin, but even on those days it is better then the "thin" days I had when I wasnt on trx2. Maybe trx2 just creates a texture change that creates a complete illusion that something positive is really happenening. I really dont know. And Im pretty sure my temples are definitely still receeding. 

ANYWAYS, I have seen enough to where I will definitely give this stuff 9-12 months.

----------


## AgainstThis

I pretty much share your view and opinions, this is why I'm going up to month 9 with a possible full year and beyond if I keep seeing benefits.

Still, it would have been nice to have large-scale conclusive evidence. As it stands, we are two dudes with "positive reports" which hardly inspires confidence to any but the most desperate.

----------


## thechamp

Add me to positive gains of keeping what i have I just think the bigger norwood scale you are the longer it's going to take

----------


## UK_

*BREAKING NEWS:*

Now that Thomas Whitfield has discovered a novel method in preventing the degradation of hair follicles and potentially encouraging the growth of new ones, he has launched a new portfolio of products for our more important organs:

TRX3: Heart Regeneration
T2X4: Liver Regeneration
TRX5: Immortality
TRX6:... You get the ****ing picture.




> As it stands, we are two dudes with "positive reports" which hardly inspires confidence to any but the most desperate.


 ..."LOL"... and people still wonder why there weren’t any objective trials from the get go.

Word to the wise - I've been on "bio-active" "super yadda" B-vitamins for the best part of 15 years... since then I have entered into this horrid preternaturalness known as ‘Male Pattern Hair loss’.

----------


## UK_

... wow 300 pages of what eh?

----------


## UK_

> _"Your order is backed by one of the strongest guarantees in our industry. Return unused product within 60 days and we'll refund the purchase price. Period."_


 WOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Now that's what you call a return policy.... :Big Grin: 

Sounds a lot like Bioregenerative Sciences return policy LOL.

...If it walks like a duck eh?

----------


## Samiam

I would love to see all these companies that sell fake hope to people while knowing it go bankrupt. If only they could be exposed very early on.

----------


## Jcm800

Stuff the possibility to potentially maintain - I want the promised results! And so should everyone else..

Shifts in hair cycles or whatever, nothing other than that is occurring here, don't be blinded by the bullshit.

I don't care if I'm seen as some moaning old bastard, **** it. Yes I see apparent changes in texture one day to another, it's no big deal - as sizzling already said - even different shampoos induce that effect - it's true, I just tried head n shoulders and my hair looks crap.

I just smell a heap of bullshit everytime I peruse their website-those testimonials bah, its bollocks.  

I'm as desperate as anyone else trying this stuff, but apparent maintenance doesn't cut it - by now Against, you should be sprouting hairs, or have signs that your 'second generation' of hair is ready to push thru your scalp  :Wink:  not settling for maintenance.



And hello again UK_ lol, keep the updates coming  :Wink:

----------


## UK_

*BREAKING NEWS:*

New method released to spot scam hair loss products:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duck_test

----------


## kanyon

The look and feel of hair changes depending on when you wash it. Eg fluffy, fine and soft after washed and thicker, oilier a couple days after washing it. That's probably the only difference you're seeing.

So 10 pages ago there looked to be promise. Now you want to lynch the inventors.

----------


## Jcm800

Yep, few pages back I thought my hair was improving-I still do - existing hairs had a growth spurt for sure. 

But there's hardly any countable re-growth, even Minox doesn't seem to be doing much.

Actually, I can count three, maybe four new  baby hairs appearing on my hairline, wow.

My rant is that nothing out of the ordinary is happening, and I think it should be by now, at least for AgainstThis, just my opinion.

If Biolabs toned down their ridiculous claims at launch and dropped the price, people might be more receptive to them. 

I just think I saw a duck, that's all.

----------


## thechamp

Your not even near the 8 to 12 month Mark where they state some people see results then

----------


## gutted

Minoxidil, propecia etc WILL make your hair look worse before it gets better... remember this. The "shedding phase" where thin hairs get kicked out and replaced by thicker hairs. 
I havent noticed this with trx2, but what i think is happening is that this goes unnoticed. Ive stated that I have not COMPLETELEY STOPPED shedding just a REDUCTION in shedding, i still do shed, these shedded hairs are thin hairs, hopefully being replaced by thicker hairs.

The ONLY damage ive seen trx2 do is to my THIN left temple area, it has defenitley receded (the hair on my left temple area/side was ALWAYS more damaged/advanced/thin than on the right) apart from this, my hair has never been this thick for a very long time. Its a big claim but its the honest truth.

Im hoping a couple of more months on this plus a little boost, things will pick up on the left side. Ive also stopped inneove homme.

Its also difficult to judge effectiveness of a new, untrialled treatment when your on several things.

----------


## humboldt

TRX2 has neither the potential to maintain nor the potential for regrowth...I´m thinning more and more each day since taking it..only this! It seems that I´m the only one with AGA in this threat..can´t see absolutely no change to the better. The daily hair loss rate is pain in the ass! The appearance of thicker hair can be achieved by every good shampoo or biotin for example but this can´t be the aim if the hairloss is going on and on.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

by the way: Fin and Minox didn´t make my hair worse before it got better...you loose for some weeks more hairs by the Minox shedding but only visible in the sink or pillow, not in the mirror! That´s for sure..

My experience with Fin and Minox...complete stop (!) within 2-3 months and good regrowth after further months...but the f***ing sides makes it impossible for me to continue with the treatment..a big dilemma if I see the effect on my hair compared to this scam TRX2. My hair looks worse with every day I use these capsules.

----------


## Jcm800

It does make me wonder, prior to taking this stuff just over five months ago my hair was pretty thick looking still, not the case now.

Granted you could say Minox has shed some hairs, and I know it has. 

However, even before using Minox and having been on this stuff for two months my hair did start taking a dive.

A few people are saying their hair has become worse after taking this product, so, would our hair have gotten worse due to natural mpb progression, or is it this shit?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

humboldt and jcm, how long have u guys been on?

----------


## Jcm800

I just said sizzling, read above dude  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

I mailed these character's a few days ago, to imply i'm not the only person thinking it's a scam, and asking where their proof was that it isn't, also why are they not using data from their 'testimonials' and are asking people to provide THEM with hair sample's after releasing the product - funnily enough they ain't rushing to answer me.

----------


## Jcm800

Also - crack open a capsule and put some on your tongue, tastes zingy to me, simliar to sherbert dip  :Smile: 

Not a taste i'm used to when taking supplements..

----------


## thechamp

How the he'll has it maintained what I have I'll be heading in to 7 months on this stuff injust want to know

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Well, im going to pull a champ comment real quick. Today and yesterday my hair seems awfully thin and straw like. Like out of the blue. I didnt change shampoo or anything. Its very very bizarre as on the weekend things were super thick. I dont get it at all.   The ONLY thing I changed was I stopped taking a natural testosterone boosting product. I would think this could have only helped my hair..

Has anyone else experienced a night and day kind of thing like this?

----------


## Jcm800

> How the he'll has it maintained what I have I'll be heading in to 7 months on this stuff injust want to know


 It hasn't, your're talking out of your butt-hole once again. You've been up and down praising/slating this crap since you started posting, stop posting a positive sentence after every negative post. Newbies reading this thread might actually believe you and buy some.

----------


## gutted

> by the way: Fin and Minox didn´t make my hair worse before it got better...you loose for some weeks more hairs by the Minox shedding but only visible in the sink or pillow, not in the mirror! That´s for sure..


 yes the "shed phase" is what i meant by worse. 

the shed phase may go unnoticeable in some people, which are determined by how advanced your hair loss is in the particualar area you NOTICE the thining/diffuseness AND your natrual growth cycle.

I also think that what they mean by, depends on your "metabolism" is to do with your natrual hair growth cycle.

with this treatment, if it works, i think it will definiteley take time.
Another thing that comes to my mind is that i started the individual trx2 ingredients back when trx2 was first announced, i think it was november/october, if you include this to the time i was on actual trx2 pills it will add up to - 9/10 months

----------


## thechamp

I have maintained my hair why would I waste my time on this forum now I have been on it longer than you now I know you think my words are not gospil, I understand you guys being negative as you have seen nothing positive like me still there is time

----------


## Jcm800

> I have maintained my hair why would I waste my time on this forum now I have been on it longer than you now I know you think my words are not gospil, I understand you guys being negative as you have seen nothing positive like me still there is time


 Thing is champ you've got a bushy head of hair anyway, in 5-7 month's you wouldnt even know if it was thinning or growing due to this product or not - anyway, we're all sailing into un-known water's, hope the captain of the ship isn't a fkn pirate.

----------


## thechamp

Well what about no shedding

----------


## Jcm800

You're abnormal if you don't shed at all, like you keep stating lately.

----------


## thechamp

When I do shed after a shower one or two hairs on the towel

----------


## Jcm800

> When I do shed after a shower one or two hairs on the towel


 Cool champ, if you believe it's working I'll get off your case  :Smile:

----------


## doke

by the way champ you are in aus right? and have you any before and after trx2 pics or are you the hairy monk hahaha :Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

> by the way champ you are in aus right? and have you any before and after trx2 pics or are you the hairy monk hahaha


 Haha the monk, nah he's got a mop on his head anyway  :Wink:

----------


## UK_

Champ are you even suffering from hair loss?

----------


## thechamp

I treated it early have used so many different things first was laser minoxidil,then spectral Dnc and revita shampoo wheb that stopped working propecia now ATM just trx2

----------


## Hzi

Can't anyone silence this MORON _thechamp_ ..?!

Each time I come here hoping for some (implausible) positive user-experiences, I'm getting tormented by his inflationary bullsh*t-posts ..!!

----------


## thechamp

You dick head I'm not a Norwood 4 like some people on here I'm not a moron code I ****ed your mum last night and she was not screaming moron!!!

----------


## thechamp

If this does turn out to be the real deal you wankers will see I was not talking shit I have had results and yes I'm in aus look at our dollar we are kicking ass

----------


## Jcm800

Admin - is there any possible way this poster above can be removed, please?

----------


## thechamp

Why should u remove so everything I say or post some idiot has a go at me

----------


## UK_

@thechamp - you said when you shower you shed 2 hairs LOL - I doubt you even have MPB.

----------


## thechamp

And had a blood test

----------


## kanyon

thechamp makes me embarrassed to be Australian.

We are not all like him.

----------


## Kiwi

This is a scam.

----------


## doke

hi jcm the trx2 was collected yesterday friday 29th july so should be with you soon. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

Good man doke, thanks kindly for that

----------


## doke

no worries jc i hope the extra helps the regrowth,has anyone any thoughts on Dr Pickarts folligen+minox regrime that is copper peptides to heal the scalp and help in regrowth,also they have hair signals which i know contains emu oil and peptides,as many have had success just using folligen on its own.
But what a great topical combo copper repair peptides and minox its worth a try. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks doke that'll carry me thru to eight months nicely without funding Whitfield needlessly again, if I sprout an afro the beers are on me  :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi

You won't though. Because trx2 is a scam and there is no proof it works. Ie verified testimonials, videos, no scientific studies, no interview with Spencer.... Why would that be?

----------


## Jcm800

I really don't expect to grow a hairy hairdo tho, I was saying it tongue in cheek, thanks to doke I won't be paying extra to find out tho, that's what I was saying.

I mailed these people over a week ago questioning their ethics, no reply.

----------


## thechamp

Why give up so early

----------


## RichardDawkins

Because TRX2 is obviously Bullshit and scam stuff. I bet Whitfield is laughing his ass off right now that people actually fall for this :-)

Btw thechamp is a fake nick by Whitfield and his minions! Reason why? Simple all his postings are only TRX2 related to push things and rip off people. I wonder why such nicks are allowed her at all

----------


## Yunaiba

I'ved sent them 4 emails asking for the cancelation of subscription....and no answeer whatsoever. Does anyone know under which name they charge on the credic card account? I don't want to have an unpleasent surprise with these scammers

----------


## doke

> Thanks doke that'll carry me thru to eight months nicely without funding Whitfield needlessly again, if I sprout an afro the beers are on me


 cheers :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

> I'ved sent them 4 emails asking for the cancelation of subscription....and no answeer whatsoever. Does anyone know under which name they charge on the credic card account? I don't want to have an unpleasent surprise with these scammers


 I mailed them a couple of weeks before my next payment was due, they did cancel my subscription and no further funds were taken. 

Notify your bank, flag it, tell them that if funds are taken by Biolabs you want to claim them back, have proof of the emails you sent to them requesting the cancellation of your order, also tell Biolabs your bank has been aware of this. 

I had no issues cancelling really, long as you tell you bank, you'll be covered if they take funds from your account and show your bank emails to prove you asked for your order to be cancelled.

----------


## doke

Thats where i like paypal as i canceled with them so easy,by the way anyone remember uk hair solutions that natural so called cure well the web site is not there. :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

It is still running as i just went to my original post and it still for sale. :EEK!:

----------


## thechamp

Haha I work for whitfield

----------


## thechamp

How's against this doing

----------


## Jcm800

> I'ved sent them 4 emails asking for the cancelation of subscription....and no answeer whatsoever. Does anyone know under which name they charge on the credic card account? I don't want to have an unpleasent surprise with these scammers


 I don't have a statement to hand but pretty sure it said Oxford Biolabs on my last one, so look out for that.

----------


## UK_

Lol Oxford University janitors closet more like.

----------


## AgainstThis

Things are looking better than ever on the hair front, my beleaguered fellow balding dudes  :Big Grin: 

I honestly have no clue if this is TRX2 related, as no one else reports anything positive - I banned thechamp long ago, since he had nothing useful to contribute- but my existing hair has thickened up quite noticeably, hair loss is down to a minimum and when my hair is freshly washed and combed forward, there is no visible loss.

Temporal regrowth has been minimal, I think a lot more came in in the front-center of my hairline than it did at the temples, but again, I cannot attribute this to TRX2.

I also stopped using Nizoral 2% altogether and my hair looks even better, which really makes no sense.

I'm on a wait and see, but signs are pretty damn encouraging up to this point. No one can mention the placebo effect either, since I don't really expect any results any more. My hair just keeps getting better and better. For some reason.

And I'm thankful for it. Still can't believe there are no photo records of ANYONE else on TRX2.

----------


## thechamp

Admit it u bastRds just code I had results before u big deal my hair loss was not as far gone as yours I'll
Make you wankers eat your words as I have been honest from day one

----------


## Jcm800

I'll believe this product works when I see benefits myself, as of yet nothing out of the ordinary is occurring.

----------


## AgainstThis

Exactly, for this to be effective and believable, it would have to give benefits if not to all, at least a vast majority and definitely all good candidates for it.

Fin/Minox don't work for some people, but that doesn't mean they are ineffective. Note that the people who don't see ANY benefit at all from fin/minox are a MINORITY and that should be the case with TRX2 if it was legit.

So even though my hair has improved, I can't yet rush and put it down to TRX2.

----------


## thechamp

If your only using trx2 what else could it be lol your natural progression my ass admit it trx2 is doing it

----------


## Jcm800

There's no reason to think this is working until hairs are growing on your temples - this is what's promised, sure my existing hair has had a growth spurt lately, but it means nothing to me until I see the promised results. 

Perceived thicker hair etc doesn't cut it.

----------


## Jcm800

For what it's worth they mailed me back and said the results of their long term study should be published "around the end of September"

----------


## humboldt

For me, there is absolutely no improvement visible...I have the highest hair loss rate ever since stopping Fin and TRX can´t counteract in any way! I´m taking it since release. No positive effect, nothing! 
In my opinion this stuff is a big scam until I can really see results here..but until now there is no one with convincing pics as proof.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

humboldt, u have been on for 6 + months that means?

----------


## Jcm800

Not defending this stuff but I can't see how you can expect it to save your hair after you've stopped Fin? Your hormones have been messed around with for a start. 

A food supplement isn't going to counteract that lol.

----------


## gutted

> For me, there is absolutely no improvement visible...I have the highest hair loss rate ever since stopping Fin and TRX can´t counteract in any way! I´m taking it since release. No positive effect, nothing! 
> In my opinion this stuff is a big scam until I can really see results here..but until now there is no one with convincing pics as proof.


 what is your age? and norwood?

----------


## humboldt

> what is your age? and norwood?


 32 years, difus thinning (on the whole head) with receding temples and hairline. But in the meantime I think it would be better to start with Fin again (in a lower dose), until the next really effective AGA-treatment generation is on the market (like Acell, Histogen, etc.). All the new HM-stuff...hope, that will be the case in the next 3 years..

----------


## humboldt

@JCM800: 
You´re right! But I wanted to give this stuff a REAL chance..that was indeed a big mistake!

----------


## Jcm800

> @JCM800: 
> You´re right! But I wanted to give this stuff a REAL chance..that was indeed a big mistake!


 Yeah i know, it's proving to be a let down as far as i'm concerned too.

----------


## Jcm800

Wow - look's like we don't have any satisfied user's of this crap then?

Nearly six months in and it's doing sweet **** all for me.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Ok then please inform the administrator to close this thread and put this scam finally on the black list

----------


## AgainstThis

There is no administrator, this is the true wild west of internet fora.

I'm the closest thing you've got to a "satisfied" customer, but given that the improvements are EXTREMELY marginal and that no one else here is reporting anything positive, it's probably unrelated. I'll post a 7-8-9 month update for the hell of it, but I think that this product has minimum benefits for very early stage hair loss, at BEST.

----------


## measured optimism

> There is no administrator, this is the true wild west of internet fora.
> 
> I'm the closest thing you've got to a "satisfied" customer, but given that the improvements are EXTREMELY marginal and that no one else here is reporting anything positive, it's probably unrelated. I'll post a 7-8-9 month update for the hell of it, but I think that this product has minimum benefits for very early stage hair loss, at BEST.


 I'm satisfied with my progress;  the fine hairs that were sprouting several months back are becoming longer and bringing my hairline forward.  likewise newer, fine hairs are still appearing. but I would still recommend anyone who hasn't started to wait until the double-blind results are posted in September.

to RichardDawkins' comment, I do feel that this thread has lost a purpose as there have a long string of comments by those who are either (1) impatient and bitter [which I can related to] or (2) not saying anything of value [which is just annoying].  

good luck to everyone.  let's hope for some definite answers for us soon on this product.

----------


## Jcm800

In not convinced. @measured optimism - before and after pics?

Sorry, you may be genuine, but you're just another low post count TRX2 only poster, your talk means nothing without at least some photos.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Exactly its one of Whitfields douchebags so i dont give this guy any credibility.

Funny Gho gives pictures and results and people keep on hating him, but TRX Scam doesnt gave any pictures and people buying it. Ridicolous

----------


## measured optimism

> In not convinced. @measured optimism - before and after pics?
> 
> Sorry, you may be genuine, but you're just another low post count TRX2 only poster, your talk means nothing without at least some photos.


 no pics.  and I'd probably be skeptical of me too.  which is why I try to defer to the company's forthcoming published results.  for now, I'm just passing on what I tell my friends -- promising improvements for me, but not swearing by it.

Best.

----------


## Flowers

> no pics.  and I'd probably be skeptical of me too.  which is why I try to defer to the company's forthcoming published results.  for now, I'm just passing on what I tell my friends -- promising improvements for me, but not swearing by it.
> 
> Best.


 Then why dont you just post some? It takes 5 minutes

----------


## doke

hi jcm i noticed you tried inneov was it the vichy mens version? :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

> hi jcm i noticed you tried inneov was it the vichy mens version?


 Nah mate, never tried that before, where did you read that? Lol

----------


## doke

sorry jc must have been someone else.
How you getting on with trx2 :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

I found the post it was against that said he tried inneov homme,i just wonder if anyone has tried the vichy version with dht blocker in it as it should be better than whitefields over priced stuff. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

[QUOTE=doke;36495]sorry jc must have been someone else.
How you getting on with trx2 :Big Grin: [/QUOTE

Not very well,convinced it's a scam, glad I haven't paid extra to find out dude, it's doing nothing, my hair isn't thanking me at all..

----------


## Thinning@30

For me the key takeaway from this thread is that we should be extremely skeptical of any new hair loss products that have not undergone clinical trials.  If there are no clinical trials, it is probably a scam.  That goes for TRX2, Bioregenerative Sciences, Renokin, and the other crap treatments.

----------


## Flowers

Aaand cue AgainstThis with uplifting names to call his "suffering brethren" telling us that this totally works even though he's "not really sure about it"....

----------


## Jcm800

So, how do Biolabs know the time frame to expect results?? They know this already, and posted this info on their site from day dot. 

How have they known this? They are still allegedly doing trials, but haven't they already done trials to ascertain the results timeframe?! I smell a big stinking pile of shit, I wish I smelt it in January.

----------


## AgainstThis

Doke- Check the small thread about the Vichy line of crap. In a nutshell, it's overpriced, watered-down generic minoxidil. If you are going to get on the topicals wagon, you might as well go with generic Minox, which will give you the very best price/effect ratio.

As for the rest, my Balding Suffering Brethren, I'm right with you on the scam side. In the 7 months I've been on TRX2, granted, my hair loss has been greatly reduced and my pre-existing hair thickened but I don't think there was anything in terms of regrowth.

If TRX2 has ANY effect at all, then it is to thicken minorly weakened hair follicles. It certainly does NOT do anything it is advertised to do, unless we're talking on an infinitesimal scale, ie, "HAIR REGROWTH! (2 hairs) STOPS HAIR LOSS! (If you weren't meant to lose much anyway) PROMOTES HAIR FOLLICLE HEALTH! (Good luck on that one).

So I'll continue up to month 9, but I don't really expect any fireworks.

Thomas Whitfield, shame on you first and shame on me second.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

against, have u lost any ground during the seven months? Seriously man, u do sometimes sound a little bi-polar in ur posts. There was one not to long ago where u said something like "things are happening for sure", a very positiive tone in ur post. Then suddenly its extremely negative.. U sound like a level headed guy so Im surprised u sound so up and down. I think you know what post im reffering to.

edit* heres one of the posts. Things like "pretty damn encouraging" and "my hair keeps getting better and better" Have things honestly so drastically in less then 2 weeks?: "Things are looking better than ever on the hair front, my beleaguered fellow balding dudes 

I honestly have no clue if this is TRX2 related, as no one else reports anything positive - I banned thechamp long ago, since he had nothing useful to contribute- but my existing hair has thickened up quite noticeably, hair loss is down to a minimum and when my hair is freshly washed and combed forward, there is no visible loss.

Temporal regrowth has been minimal, I think a lot more came in in the front-center of my hairline than it did at the temples, but again, I cannot attribute this to TRX2.

I also stopped using Nizoral 2&#37; altogether and my hair looks even better, which really makes no sense.

I'm on a wait and see, but signs are pretty damn encouraging up to this point. No one can mention the placebo effect either, since I don't really expect any results any more. My hair just keeps getting better and better. For some reason.

And I'm thankful for it. Still can't believe there are no photo records of ANYONE else on TRX2.

----------


## AgainstThis

Everything I wrote is true.

However, since I am the ONLY one experiencing these things, this is obviously the natural course of my hairloss. If the improvement/stabilization was down to TRX2 how come JCM didn't experience it? Or doke or anyone else?

I'm all for margins and people who just see no benefit from anything,but it'd be a tad ridiculous to assume that I'm the Chosen One for TRX2 and the Ideal Candidate (TM).

Just plain ridiculous.

My hair is indeed better than when I started, but no miracles have happened. Worse, I cannot really know if it's down to TRX2 or plain old circumstance, particularly since I'm the only one.

I cannot say, hand on my heart, "Guys get TRX2, it SAVED MY HAIR!". There is no evidence, not even mock Whitfield pictures, nothing. It's my experience against ten guys saying it did jack shit. 

I continue taking it just in case anything extraordinary happens and I'm on a good track but again, this could all be the natural order of things.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

ok, ive been holding back but, im half way through my 3rd bottle and trx 2 is the only thing ive been taking, and my hair is without a doubt better. maybe by a very small amount, but it is undeniable. FOR NOW. cannot say for the future. So add me to the list of people trx2 has helped *TO SOME DEGREE.


I dont think its just u againstthis...

----------


## Jcm800

Good luck guy's, i still maintain it's doin Jack Shit (TM) for me, maybe i'm just past it, croak croak.

----------


## gutted

> ok, ive been holding back but, im half way through my 3rd bottle and trx 2 is the only thing ive been taking, and my hair is without a doubt better. maybe by a very small amount, but it is undeniable. FOR NOW. cannot say for the future. So add me to the list of people trx2 has helped *TO SOME DEGREE.
> 
> 
> I dont think its just u againstthis...


 lol have people overlooked my posts or something??? lol

----------


## doke

hi against it was the oral L Oreal product hair mass i was talking about as it has had clinical trials and i was looking at the hair research site and they say the ingredience is helpful in mpb.
It is called inneov and hair research says you can either buy this product or buy the ingredience cheaper separate.
Im not saying its a miracle but helpful and far cheaper than trx2 and as said it had some trials which showed it did something. :EEK!:

----------


## AgainstThis

They say they had trials. They only have one before/after model on show and his results are HIGHLY questionable as well.

Give it a go if you will, but I was on the stuff for 2 years and it really did nothing when it came time for me to shift from NW2 to 2.5/3.

----------


## doke

hi im just saying you can get this product a lot cheaper than the trx2 and it has more helpful ingredience,i have just had an email about another product that has helped some people and thats topical adenogen i used for a little while and found it better than minox with no side affects. :EEK!:

----------


## AgainstThis

Well sure man, if you're looking for a little boost, there are plenty of options cheaper than TRX2.

Sad thing is, none of them, TRX2 included will give you the dream hair you once had. Right now, at the very best, you can hope for maintenance till a valid, work-for-all cure is released to the public.

(Mwaha.)

----------


## Jcm800

The only increase in hair I've had since taking this rubbish is around my arse lol, sad but true!

----------


## doke

its true that one jc hahaha  and even dutasteride that one is supposed to be better than finasteride did not work for me,what is going to be the holy grail for us im not sure,but it will be too late for me as it is i think some form of gene therapy to wipe out this faulty male pattern gene some of us have and thats in the future.
But more important is first a cure for some cancers and other illnesses. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

It is true, but then again I'm not sure these sherbet dip capsules could even do that!

Most likely natural hairly arse progression lol.

----------


## doke

you have the hairy nose and ears to come jc hahaha i wonder if we can transplant the arse hair onto our heads and would it be curly? :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  hahaha

----------


## AgainstThis

And it's time for our monthly update yet again.

Day 0: http://img211.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc01470w.jpg


Day 208:

http://imageshack.us/g/217/dsc02601y.jpg/

Weigh in.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

damn, ur hair looks almost worse in the update man. Just being honest. Looks like u have lost density...

uhg, that sucks to hear..

How do you feel about it though? You feel you are better then day 1?


edit* also wanted to ask, was ur hair a little more wet in the day 0 pics? Was ur hair really dry in the most recent pics???

----------


## AgainstThis

Nope, the hair was the same second-day unwashed greasy.

It's hard to tell from the pics (hence TRX2 efficacy or not is nigh on impossible to prove) but my hair actually is better these days. Thicker and with less holes up top. Feels better but that sounds completely obscure and idiotic  :Big Grin:

----------


## AgainstThis

And to make it more clear, my hair usually looks like it does when I have it combed forward. On Day 0, there were clear and visible holes, left and right of the parting. Now it can stay parted and look good.

If I sweep it back the losses are clearly evident. If TRX2 works at all it is as a hair fattener, not a regrowth product.

----------


## Jcm800

Can't really tell either, but if you feel it's helping you..

Still NOTHING of note my way, you'd think by 6-7 months folks would be coming up with definate gains. Still a scam as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Well from those side shots, ur hair looks so thin and see through. Sorry, being brutally honest.

----------


## AgainstThis

Shiiiit, does this mean you ain't gonna date me no more?  :Big Grin: 

OK, TRX2 does jack shit at a 98% probability. I'll post two more updates for the sake of continuity and that's it.

I think the reason my hair looks better to me and I wake up at ease, is that I've finally made peace with my encroaching age and baldness. I no longer dream of the NW1 hair I used to have 3 years ago but such is life and you always get it in the ass.

Sizzling, let's go hang ourselves, you first  :Big Grin: 

PS And to all the dudes who pushed Inneov on here, it does SHIT. Try it with pictures and see for yourselves.

----------


## Jcm800

I appreciate you taking the time and effort to post Against. BUT **** it - unless i see the promised honest results, and temporal re-growth i'm not settling for anything else from these people.

Promised result's, or it's a scam - and scam is all i can see at present.

I'll roll with it til eight month's, and i'm done with this ****er Whitfield.

----------


## thechamp

Your hair when it's parted clearly looks better

----------


## sizzlinghairs

against this, do you see in the mirror what im seeing in the pics? That ur hair has gotten more thin then when you first started? Or have u maintained ur density and thickened a bit in ur eyes? Is what Im seeing because of the lighting or other things?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

> And to make it more clear, my hair usually looks like it does when I have it combed forward. On Day 0, there were clear and visible holes, left and right of the parting. Now it can stay parted and look good.
> 
> If I sweep it back the losses are clearly evident. If TRX2 works at all it is as a hair fattener, not a regrowth product.


 When you say "losses" does this mean mpb losses in general or the loss you have experienced since when u started Trx2?

----------


## Jcm800

I dont think it's improving at least from what i can see, Hate to say it, but heck there's no point kidding ourselves.

It aint doing what it promised, and time is running out for Uber-Gains, it's a damn let down.

----------


## thechamp

I'm happy with my results

----------


## Jcm800

Well, bully for you..you ain't got no results.

I was hoping your recent silence was permanent champ. 

No such damn luck.

----------


## thechamp

Think what u want got no reason to be on here

----------


## Jcm800

So you've got new hairs on your temples? No, you haven't.

----------


## thechamp

To hard to say since I was nw1 if my excisting hair is thicker or had any regrowth

----------


## NeedHairASAP

I can't believe you guys are still talking about this shit

I'm going to give you all an outside opinion

its garbage

now do yourselves a favor and move on






I don't want to be a broken record but Gho and HST are the most interesting discussion going on until Histogen comes out with more news.... trx2 can hit the history books as another hair loss  scam

----------


## Jcm800

Haha- I think you just seen a duck champ.

----------


## thechamp

Anything positive in this blog is pointless so **** it I'll wait to see if they have a study it's doing me fine

----------


## Jcm800

Ok, wait and stop posting crap. Please.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

champ may have been a little bi-polar with his posts and not made some sense sometimes but I believe he is genuinely trying to share his positive results.. anyways, I dont wish you gone champ. I have no beef with you. I say keep posting if ur having positive results.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

and against this + champ, have you guys experienced sheds or periods of time where ur hair seems a lot more thin, then goes back to normal>?

----------


## Jcm800

Six months in. 

The ONLY thing of note is when I'm showering of late, I'm hardly shedding.

I don't attribute that to this product tho, just natural hair cycling.

----------


## thechamp

So exactly results will come like mine I'm 100 percent sure I have had results so simple take it or leave it look at propecia they have 5 year studies it don't happen over night

----------


## sizzlinghairs

champ, you have experienced times where ur hair seems more thin correct? then goes back to feeling more thick?

----------


## thechamp

Getting all anixioyd about my hair

----------


## Jcm800

My hair quality varies, one day more lank than another, some-days i'm actually pleased with it, just depends on shampoo or how greasy it is tho really?

----------


## UK_

> My hair quality varies, one day more lank than another, some-days i'm actually pleased with it, just depends on shampoo or how greasy it is tho really?


 Jcm, are you on Minox?  How was the initial shed?

Im scared to use it on my crown :|

----------


## Jcm800

Yes UK, funnily enough I just replied on another post that you recommended a guy get on it lol. 

Anyway, been on it around 4 months, and frankly it's knocking my hairline out, slight regrowth, for example a random hair popping out bang centre of my forehead! Marvellous, just where I always wanted to grow hair. 

But I'm waiting and waiting for the gains people say they have.

----------


## UK_

when you say 'knocking your hair out'... do you mean it is literally forcing a transition into a higher NW scale? (this is what kind of scares me)... I am just using the minox on the super fine hairs on my hairline not beyond the actual hairline.

----------


## Jcm800

Yes, it's thinning my hairline out, i do slap it on about an inch in tho, not just the actual hairline, also my temples.

I do see a few baby hairs appearing front centre parting area, that's been sparse for ages - i'm nurturing them along daily so if they become cosmetically useful i'll start to praise the stuff.

I foolishly thought using it with TRX2 would be beneficial, well it's not lol.

I've also read Minox has a systemic effect also, so if you're applying strategically to fine hairs, others get affected anyway?

----------


## UK_

I think its good news you're shedding, it means you're responding to the treatment - I hear its only after 12 months when the visible terminal hairs start coming out... and thats using it religiously everyday...

Atleast we have Minox... I'm still not considering fin at all.  I think minox would buy another 5 - 7 years before the response ends.

Re the systemic effect, I kind of hope so... i'll regret not using it if I lose my hairline.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah i'm hoping the shed is a good pointer, if i re-gain what i lost and a bit more on top for a few years i'll be content until it wear's off.

Also, try getting it from Minoxidil-direct, check their website. Superb prices, service, & delivery speed.

It comes from the States, but i always receive mine within six days, discreetly packaged too.

----------


## UK_

Are you on 2&#37; or 5%?  I was thinking of getting a 6 month kirkland [generic] supply lol - go all out on my monks crown.

----------


## UK_

Whats this?

http://www.minoxidil-direct.co.uk/spectral_dnc.htm

Snake oil lol?

----------


## Jcm800

I'm on 5&#37; foam, Rogaine - much cheaper getting the original from Minox direct. but that Kirklands stuff has a good rep, i even think they supply that too - for peanut's money  :Smile: 

**** it - if i had a Friar tuck coming on i'd go all out slapping it on there, fill ya boot's UK!

It's most likely going to help with the crown, it's proven too dude.

----------


## Jcm800

> Whats this?
> 
> http://www.minoxidil-direct.co.uk/spectral_dnc.htm
> 
> Snake oil lol?


 **** know's what that is, stick with the known stuff  :Smile:

----------


## UK_

Hope so - I know i'll regret it later on if i dont.  Thanks.

----------


## Jcm800

Go for it, I'm going to carry on with it shit or bust. 

Can't face Fin, TRX2 is shit, so it's Minox or nothing at present really for us.

Oh yeah, apart from shedding I haven't experienced any side effects using it. No fat face, or black eyes etc, so that's a positive from my use of it.

----------


## UK_

> Go for it, I'm going to carry on with it shit or bust. 
> 
> Can't face Fin, TRX2 is shit, so it's Minox or nothing at present really for us.
> 
> Oh yeah, apart from shedding I haven't experienced any side effects using it. No fat face, or black eyes etc, so that's a positive from my use of it.


 The thing is.... my _hairline_ isnt really affected by MPB but my crown is literally in ruins - like... im talking monk - lol - my issue is this: if I 'suspect' my hairline is starting to recede... and I start using minox to theoretically 'save it'.

Am I doing the right thing?  Or am I making the situation worse?

----------


## Jcm800

My situation is the reverse of your's, crown pretty much ok, thinning a bit - in fact i might start slapping it on there too before it's too late.

I'd tackle your crown man, leave your hairline alone, the possible shed there might freak you out, it has me.

My hairline was thinning, i knew it when i started TRX2 and later the Minox, i needed to take action there.

----------


## UK_

Seriously, I wouldn't worry about the shed... I was told not to even think about new growth until atleast 12 months of use and hey who knows - we might have a better treatment out soon  :Big Grin:  lool. 

Yeah I'll start applying it to the crown area and leave the hairline... thanks for the help!

----------


## Jcm800

No worries, good luck!

----------


## doke

hi guys i used spectral dnc with minox  and it made my scalp yellow and sometimes orange,tried there advanced spectral L as well that was greasy shit,and finally i have there natural without minox spectral rs that is better to apply but no regrowth with it. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks doke, think I'll give that a miss lol

----------


## UK_

Thanks doke - I think ill go with the Kirklands generic.

----------


## doke

hi uk i have tried kirkland as well and although its cheaper than regaine or rogaine it is still so greasy,i think the foam is better if you use the minoxidil route im not sure about folligaine foam as i have not tried that but that is cheaper than the rogaine. :EEK!:

----------


## doke

A note about inneov hair mass oral tablets i have been on them abour six days at two a day with food and before taking i had a lot of hair in the plug hole,anyway after about three days i noticed it has slowed down a lot,so remember i also take finasteride but i was still losing with that.
So i will be happy if it does stop the loss and better still let the finasteride take over.
Im also using revigen topical shampoo which i must say is very nice with there volumising conditioner and the topical vinofolin b2 procyanidin which at 1% was in clinical trials as regrowing hair. :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## thechamp

now i know your not going to trust me so im this and that but here is proof that trx2 is doing something the first pics about 3 months ago second is today now i have only been using trx2 so to me this is results and i know i didnt have alot of hair loss to begin with but come on

----------


## UK_

> *Im also using revigen topical shampoo which i must say is very nice with there volumising conditioner and the topical vinofolin b2 procyanidin which at 1&#37; was in clinical trials as regrowing hair*.


 Could it not be a case that you're either slowing shedding due to your natural hair cycling or the Finasteride kicking in?

The apple hair stuff reeks _snake oil_ to me:

http://www.yourhealthfoodstore.co.uk...ir-tonic-spray




> _"300% regrowth"?_ lulz.
> 
> _"When apple procyanidins applied on the scalp there occurs an intensive hair follicle activation leading to fuller and stronger hair."_


 Thicker, stronger hair but.... _no new hair_... lulz.

These were all mouse trials, they shouldn't be using mouse trial data to back their false assertions that this is an effective hair loss treatment for humans.

Fail.

----------


## gutted

> now i know your not going to trust me so im this and that but here is proof that trx2 is doing something the first pics about 3 months ago second is today now i have only been using trx2 so to me this is results and i know i didnt have alot of hair loss to begin with but come on


 thechamp, it does not look like you have mpb! possibly some telogen efflivium by the looks of the first picture, it is not clear enough. 
if your hairline has receeded, which i cannot see in the pics...you have mpb, if it has not it is some other type of hair loss, also you stated that you were on fin previously, this may have aggravated your situation. 

im not saying trx2 hasnt helped you though, they state it is beneficial for other types of loss.

----------


## thechamp

I posted the pics for people thinking I'm talking shit so think what use want trx2 is working for me

----------


## thechamp

So I post pics and it goes quiet

----------


## Jcm800

Because it's a scam champ. Gutted summed your situation up.

----------


## thechamp

I have mpb so what do I f
Ignore the positive results and I have prooved that i have had results

----------


## Jcm800

Yawn-I don't care mate, it's not working for me. 

And doesnt seen to be regrowing one hair for anyone else either, it's a bullshit product.

----------


## thechamp

I tried to show some posotive results but dick head jc pipes up

----------


## Jcm800

Anyone with any sense knows who the dick head is here lol.

----------


## Kiwi

> I tried to show some posotive results but dick head jc pipes up


 Those photos are more dubious then the PRP ones that are on the PRP sites that always get knocked.

How is does anybody even know if it's the same person in each pic. Even the hair color is different.

If you pay for this product you're a fool.

----------


## thechamp

It's also the lighting I'm not telling anyone to go buy trx2 I'm just saying it's doing somthing for  me

----------


## UK_

> It's also the lighting I'm not telling anyone to go buy trx2 I'm just saying it's doing somthing for  me


 lol wer you a NW 7 before the second pic?

----------


## thechamp

Nw1 don't be a smart ass I have stated I was nw1 from the beginning

----------


## UK_

> Nw1 don't be a smart ass I have stated I was nw1 from the beginning


 Id request feedback from someone who's suffering atleast an appreciable amount of hair loss, but I wont even bother as I know with outright certainty that this product is bullshit, I've been saying so since Christmas.

P.S.  You guys do realise that Follica's current research is on a process of follicular transection (i.e. Gho's HST) complemented with a lithium compound.

----------


## thechamp

And this product has stopped my hair loss and made my excisting hair thicker

----------


## Jcm800

Lol, no one's listening champ, save your breath.

----------


## thechamp

I told you straight out if this was nit working I would be back on propecia in a blink of a eye

----------


## Jcm800

Ok good for you-you've said many times it's working for you. No need to keep repeating it, we get the message  :Smile:

----------


## Flowers

Lol you guys are so pathetic just give it up this shits obviously not working move on to something else! or just wait for AgainstThis to come try to sell more trx2 to his "fellow suffering brethren" even though he's "not really sure it's working."

----------


## thechamp

I'm in Australia and got nothing to do with trying to sell this product I have had results I'll post heaps more pics when I get a chance I'm not saying this is the holy grail but hey could be a addition but for me ATM I'm just using this

----------


## gutted

> Lol you guys are so pathetic just give it up this shits obviously not working move on to something else! or just wait for AgainstThis to come try to sell more trx2 to his "fellow suffering brethren" even though he's "not really sure it's working."


 it works...im certain of it now, only problem is its really slow acting.

----------


## Jcm800

Have you got any pics gutted?

----------


## Jcm800

> it works...im certain of it now, only problem is its really slow acting.


 What is making you so certain?

----------


## gutted

overall my hair has thickened up, volumised. FACT.
Left side has started to slowly get thicker as well.

i used to lose alot of hairs when i used to brush my hair on the brush, now i hardly see more than one!
Despite no results in the temple area as of yet, (i cant be certain of this) i think this can really postpone further loss. 

i have pictures but i dont wish to post on a public forum.

----------


## Jcm800

Ok - if it's working for you cool, but - here i go again - you're another TRX2 only poster, give's me doubt's - but cool, it's not working for me, and as such is a Scam as far as i'm concerned.

----------


## thechamp

How long now have u been on it jc

----------


## Jcm800

just over six month's.

----------


## thechamp

When did u recive it then in feb

----------


## Jcm800

Mid Feb, why?

----------


## thechamp

Just say dont  give up yet if I'm having results just hang in there

----------


## Jcm800

I'm taking it to 8 months and that's it if nothing changes

----------


## thechamp

Buy then I think they will have evidence there product works since I am excited about mine

----------


## gutted

> Ok - if it's working for you cool, but - here i go again - you're another TRX2 only poster, give's me doubt's - but cool, it's not working for me, and as such is a Scam as far as i'm concerned.


 i understand, its cause i only joined this forum cause of this thread.
If you go to the other boards, hlh, hlf,hs, immortalhair, and search my username, im present on there too, and you'll see ive posted about various topics, not only trx2.

----------


## gutted

> Ok - if it's working for you cool, but - here i go again - you're another TRX2 only poster, give's me doubt's - but cool, it's not working for me, and as such is a Scam as far as i'm concerned.


 i think, you THINK its not working for you cause you started minoxidil right after you started trx2, cause your percieving the minox sheds as LOSS.

----------


## Jcm800

It should be complementing my Minox usage?..

Anyway, I'm hardly shower shedding of late, so maybe things are turning around..

----------


## Deluxe

Hey guys, my hair has been going through a shed and I noticed something this morning...I am a diffuse thinner all over, but when I lookedat some if my shed hair, I saw one that was really thick, coarse, and dark...ill try and attach a pic...whatis this about?

----------


## Jcm800

Interesting deluxe, although I'm the negative guy on here, im actually starting to like my hair lately, not shedding much and growing pretty quickly, prob just my usual cycling but I'm a bit upbeat about it, for a change.

----------


## gutted

> It should be complementing my Minox usage?..
> 
> Anyway, I'm hardly shower shedding of late, so maybe things are turning around..


 thats what they say, and i suppose it does. But i think using minox together with trx2 at a time when we're unsure if this trx2 works at all, is not really appropiate, as if you do have benefits you are most likeley going to attribute it to minox (as it is PROVEN) and dismiss trx2 as scam.

----------


## thechamp

Well overall my hair is much darker now than it was seven months ago and when I shed i shed fine hairs and also thin ones, I do notice less grey hairs some one asked me if i am dying my hair but like gutted said it is slow acting i think to see full results for this product when they do bring the study out be like 2 years for some people

----------


## Jcm800

> thats what they say, and i suppose it does. But i think using minox together with trx2 at a time when we're unsure if this trx2 works at all, is not really appropiate, as if you do have benefits you are most likeley going to attribute it to minox (as it is PROVEN) and dismiss trx2 as scam.


 Yep i agree gutted, i'm not quite sure 100&#37; If TRX2 is a scam due to using Minox three months after starting the pill's, that's true. I had to take action tho - Minox is proven, TRX2 isn't - if push come's to shove tho in two month's time i'll be carrying on with the Minox and letting other's give their opinion's on TRX2.

I do actually feel lately that thing's might just be on the up, with my overall hair - i'm only applying Minox to my hairline, so, unless Minox has a systemic effect all around my head, perhap's TRX2 is actually doing me some good?!

----------


## thechamp

But all the claim is really guess visible results is 5 months to one year so I'm saying full results 2 years maybe ?

----------


## Jcm800

I'm not paying Whitfield for two years unless i turn into Teenwolf. If i see noticable temporal re-growth sprouting by eight month's i'll carry on, can't see this stuff regrowing any ones temples tho tbh.

----------


## gutted

> I'm not paying Whitfield for two years unless i turn into Teenwolf. If i see noticable temporal re-growth sprouting by eight month's i'll carry on, can't see this stuff regrowing any ones temples tho tbh.


 i doubt you will see SIGNIFICANT/COSMETIC temporal regrowth at the 8th/9th month mark, possibly some growth at 18 months minimum. I will hopefully be on this for a long time period so if anything cosmetically significant happens there i will let you know!

You MAY see some thing happening there though at the 8th/9th month, but i think it will be minimal.

Im happy to continue to take this to prevent further loss, which there is no doubt about it, it has done.

the only other thing im taking with trx2 now, is Tocotrienol pills.

----------


## gutted

> Well overall my hair is much darker now than it was seven months ago and when I shed i shed fine hairs and also thin ones, I do notice less grey hairs some one asked me if i am dying my hair but like gutted said it is slow acting i think to see full results for this product when they do bring the study out be like 2 years for some people


 i noticed this too, my hair color looked darker, im thinking its due to the new hair strands, making it appear darker.

----------


## yepes

HI all, first post here. 
I've started to take trx2 as soon as it was available ( about 12-13 january). 
I did like 3 or 4 straight months then a stop of 1 months and then another 2 bottles I'm not wrong. 
No regrowth at all. However I've to say that after about 25 days I stopped my shedding I had been going through in the past months. 
I've also been free from seborrheic dermatitis for several months but I cannot quite tell if it was due to trx2, finasteride or I don't know what else... 
As for the shedding; I've started trx2 the very day I started Inneov hair supplement, I was on finasteride since about 20-25 days so my idea is that the main trigger was trx2. I subsequently stopped using finasteride and Inneov but I didn't shed (I was still on trx2). 
Then I decided to stop trx2 after the fifth or seventh bottle as I didn't see any regrowth, I had about 2 months free from shedding but right now I'm under a massive shedding.
I've now ordered another bottle of trx2 to give it a try, I've been under finasteride now for 1 months but it's not helping at all (no surprise since it requires at least 6 months to show something).
So I'm kind of giving trx2 a second chance in the hope of having my shedding and seborrheic dermatitis stopped again. I'll post soon and update.

----------


## thechamp

When you start getting results

----------


## 30plus

Ok guys - Just hit seven months...

To be honest I may just as well have copied and pasted my updates from months 4,5 and 6...

But here we go again (and in case you missed them...):

1. Thicker hair where it remains - undoubtedly thanks to trx2.
2. Reduced shedding - again i believe trx2 is responsible.
3. Hairline continues to recede slightly, and diffuse still slightly and NO REGROWTH ANYWHERE.

I think is is pretty much everybody's expereience from what I've read on here.

Not holding out much hope for huge temporal regrowth or any regrowth for that matter - but I will be the first to shout about it if i get any.

Am going to continue on with this though as I am happy with points 1 and 2.

----------


## UK_

> HI all, first post here. 
> I've started to take trx2 as soon as it was available ( about 12-13 january). 
> I did like 3 or 4 straight months then a stop of 1 months and then another 2 bottles I'm not wrong. 
> No regrowth at all. However I've to say that after about 25 days I stopped my shedding I had been going through in the past months. 
> I've also been free from seborrheic dermatitis for several months but I cannot quite tell if it was due to trx2, finasteride or I don't know what else... 
> As for the shedding; I've started trx2 the very day I started Inneov hair supplement, I was on finasteride since about 20-25 days so my idea is that the main trigger was trx2. I subsequently stopped using finasteride and Inneov but I didn't shed (I was still on trx2). 
> Then I decided to stop trx2 after the fifth or seventh bottle as I didn't see any regrowth, I had about 2 months free from shedding but right now I'm under a massive shedding.
> I've now ordered another bottle of trx2 to give it a try, I've been under finasteride now for 1 months but it's not helping at all (no surprise since it requires at least 6 months to show something).
> So I'm kind of giving trx2 a second chance in the hope of having my shedding and seborrheic dermatitis stopped again. I'll post soon and update.


 Useless post, can anyone see why?

----------


## yepes

> Useless post, can anyone see why?


 I'm dying to hear why

----------


## Jcm800

@UK, well a two post TRX2 only entry for a start  :Wink:

----------


## gutted

your supposed to continually use trx2, if you start and stop, your wasting your money, you would have to do the full 9 months on trx2 again, to see the benefits if any, this is how minox is too, you cant just take off from where you last left off.

----------


## Jcm800

I find this talk of less grey hair amusing - i'm getting greyer by the day, maybe i'm immune to the wonder effect's of TRX2?!

----------


## thechamp

Maybe yor stressing to much

----------


## Jcm800

Stressing? I'm laughing..

----------


## thechamp

My bro had quiet a few grey hairs on the back if his head now there's not so many I noticed the same innthe middle of my hair the way I see it this product has some effect on hair but to what extent who knows

----------


## Jcm800

Perhaps they've fallen out? Hence they're no longer there to be seen..

----------


## thechamp

Wonder how against this is doing when he goes quiet Im thinking maybe something good is happening on his end

----------


## Jcm800

Hes prob on holiday-with a nice chick on his end  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

Lucky bugger trx2 gets you girls too lol any way of to play soccer have a good day

----------


## Jcm800

I was at it like a champion last night myself-oh ****,where's that anti-ejaculation guy?, he'll be giving me a lecture  :Wink: 

Enjoy your kick around  :Wink:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> My bro had quiet a few grey hairs on the back if his head now there's not so many I noticed the same innthe middle of my hair the way I see it this product has some effect on hair but to what extent who knows


 whitfield has a brother?

----------


## Zedcars

Hi there,

I'm new here but have been reading this thread for a few weeks now.

I know some of you are extremely sceptical about this product, but since everything else either seems too expensive or has worrying side-effects, I'd rather try this one.

So I went to their website to buy it and I keep getting this Syntax error on checkout:




> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected ')' in /home8/oxfordip/public_html/store/trx2-capsules/catalog/controller/checkout/confirm.php on line 19


 Does anyone know what that means?  :Confused: 

I've emailed them about it.

Cheers.

----------


## UK_

It means even your computer knows it's horse piss.

----------


## AgainstThis

Hey, it's hard out here for a pimp...30 is as good an age as any to be an ex-blue-collar-white-trash playboy as any  :Wink: 

TRX2-wise, I'm with the general consensus. It has maintained and thickened my remaining hair but I have not really seen any real, actual, COUNTABLE regrowth and I doubt that I will.

Shedding is minimal and with the right styling my hair looks a little better than I did 8 months ago. If this continues and maintains, I have no problem sticking to it.

But miracle cure, temple regrowing magic potion, this was NOT, Whitfield.

----------


## thechamp

You still have that 8 to 12 month window for some visable growth and my hair is looking dam good I'll post some more pics later

----------


## Jcm800

If after eight months are up im not convinced anything is happening im just going to use my separate TRX2 ingredients again. Stuff paying Whitfield more
Money for anything less than what's promised on his site!

----------


## gutted

is there any news on patent publications? i think this is the 18th month mark.

----------


## Jcm800

You should ask Biolabs that gutted-we're none the wiser out here, tho I doubt they can put a patent on regular compounds?! Surely any reputable company would stick a patent on their product before it went to Market anyway..

----------


## Jcm800

Just looks to me that they've released a selection of compounds thinking it might work,but will definitely make them a bit richer.

----------


## gutted

i dont think theyve just filled for patents, just on these trx2 pills, but other areas too, hence why im eager to see these patents.


Have patents been filed? If yes, are they publicly available yet?

TRX2 is researching a completely novel technology that will be used as a treatment for Androgenetic Alopecia (AGA) other hair growth disorders. We have filed and/or secured intellectual property in *several dissipative areas.*

We are currently conducting studies in the following independent research paths:

*1) Hair restoration and re-growth,

2) The prevention of hair loss,

3) A cure against male and female pattern hair loss.*

Patent applications are generally published 18 months after the earliest priority date of the application. However, because we are still in the process of securing our IP, we are not able to disclose any details that concern our research or our strategy for IP protection. This is a non-negotiable legal matter.


you clearley assume your not having any results with trx2, and ive told you why i think your not.

I think the best way forward for you is to take the individual ingredients separateley, rather than actual trx2 as it should be cheaper for you in the long run, but even then you will not know whether it is trx2 working for you or minoxidil, or if both are working together (cause you'll assume, minox is proven so it must be that) so you may as well give up on trx2, and stay with the proven minoxidil.

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks gutted - and I've told you why I think I should be getting results: because im taking it along side Minox.

So, if a proven med isn't doing much alongside TRX2 , it suggests to me TRX2 ain't working. At least for myself, anyhow good luck to all seeing results, im not seeing anything definitive outside of regular patterns. If you've money to burn carry on, I'll draw the line at eight months.

I want to see results-I'll be shouting on here if I do  :Wink:

----------


## gutted

> So, if a proven med isn't doing much alongside TRX2 , it suggests to me TRX2 ain't working.


 true, it could be possible minoxidil does not work for you too, hence why trx2 is will not work for you?

----------


## Jcm800

If Minox isn't doing much. And it's proven. I can therefore assume TRX2 isn't doing much either. That's my theory, makes sense to me.

If golden locks sprout from my temples, then I'll assume TRX2 is living up to it's own hype also  :Smile:

----------


## KeepTheHair

I can't believe this thread is still going? Jesus guys what gives.

Have I missed anything? My hair is still pretty much exactly the same despite skipping many minoxidil applications and finasteride doses lol... I just can't be assed anymore. My hair stays the same. Just gotta use fin and minox at least 4-5 times a week or so.

I just hope for bimatoprost in 1-2 years perhaps for some extra then few years after that cure? Meh or just say **** all this shit and live life.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

hey guys I just invented trx3.... we'll be releasing the trials eventually.... let mw know if you're interested

----------


## sizzlinghairs

on a side note, keepthehair, people are already trying bimatoprost on   ha1rlosstalk.com


*btw, had to throw the 1 in there which is actually an " i "  .

----------


## clandestine

> I can't believe this thread is still going? Jesus guys what gives.
> 
> Have I missed anything? My hair is still pretty much exactly the same despite skipping many minoxidil applications and finasteride doses lol... I just can't be assed anymore. My hair stays the same. Just gotta use fin and minox at least 4-5 times a week or so.
> 
> I just hope for bimatoprost in 1-2 years perhaps for some extra then few years after that cure? Meh or just say **** all this shit and live life.


 Mhm. Seconded.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> on a side note, keepthehair, people are already trying bimatoprost on   ha1rlosstalk.com
> 
> 
> *btw, had to throw the 1 in there which is actually an " i "  .


 I know they are. Followed that thread for awhile... nothing has yet to happen. Besides its too expensive and hard to find at this point. I hope the trials get finished and they release a damn product.

----------


## Jcm800

You'd think by now folks would be coming forward leaping for joy at the first signs of temporal regrowth, no? I see a flat lining thread instead.

----------


## BoSox

...**** TRX2,


it's all about Replicel right now.

----------


## thechamp

So far is good for matience until treaebts like that are avadabile

----------


## Jcm800

Champ were you drunk when you wrote that?!

----------


## thechamp

Half asleep

----------


## 30plus

Has anyone had any regrowth at all yet?

Yes / No??

I am approaching the magical 8 month mark (as per the testimonials) and I am still shedding a bit (particularly hairline) and have slightly thicker hair... Generally things looking a bit south at the moment  :Mad:

----------


## Jcm800

No re-growth and not expecting any now.

----------


## thechamp

So hard to say excisting hair thicker I think it works jc when did they say there study will be out

----------


## Jcm800

Dunno champ around about this month I think. Makes no difference whatever they post will be laughable anyway.

----------


## AgainstThis

Yeah, there is definitely no new growth, unless it's happening from the inside-center of the hair, outwards.

It DEFINITELY does nothing for the temples.

The rest of my hair is thicker and healthier, so at best what TRX2 does is maintain and strengthen your current hair. It does not give **** all in terms of regrowth.

----------


## thechamp

But When you said unless it grows inside out that's what my hair is like inside thicker out said not as thick

----------


## Jcm800

I think it's about time to admit we've been had, and stop trying to guess if it's helped-shouldnt have to ****in guess by now..there's no definitive results it's bollocks.

----------


## thechamp

But I have had results so if my Hair losshas stopped thicker hOr so it's nOt had

----------


## Jcm800

What champ??

----------


## thechamp

What  saying is inhave had results as thicker hair and stop of hair loss so if it continues it stops me getting back on propecia

----------


## Jcm800

Cool champ-carry on relying on this crap and you'll regret it, just my opinion

----------


## thechamp

Ok I'll wait till they post something

----------


## sizzlinghairs

hey 30plus, would you say ur hairline has receeded further or maybe it is just a shed?


also everyone else, do you seem to go through sheds here and there?


btw, my hair is similar to everyone else's, generally thicker, but no regrowth. If i inspect super close at the hairline maybe, but its always possible those were there before... It sometimes feels like my hairline slowly slowly receeding and sometimes not...

----------


## AgainstThis

I'm shedding 10 hairs more than I did last month but that's my seasonal thing. Definitely no new growth but an undeniable thickening and better quality to existing hair. TRX2 may be a good "vitamin" for existing hair, but miracle cure/grow hair out of nowhere and all it's marketing, it ****ing is not. As it stands, it's a 50E a month hair vitamin, suitable for those of us who wish to THINK we are doing something about our hair but will not give in to fin/minox.

Simple and sad as this but damn it helps popping some placebo pills and feel like "you're taking care of it".

----------


## 30plus

Hey sizzling. I would say definitely receding. Popped out of the shower this morning and things continue downhill on the old hairline.

Also the rest of my hair continues to shed/thin a bit as well. Almost 8 months in and i have lost hair overall.

I even think the initial thickness I got from the product has decreased a bit as well. I am noticing the "one day looks better than another day" phenomenon as well though. 

Looking forward to the TRX2 "results" out at the end of the month. Will be interesting to see what the timeframe for regrowth is (if any...). The "customer testimonials" suggest 8 months. I cannot concur with that...

----------


## Jcm800

It's a scam-or a ****ing expensive supplement. It isn't living up to claims-not one person has come out with claims of regrowth- jeez, Whitfield is onto a good thing, I wish I knew how to shut the bastard down.

----------


## thechamp

Looks like it will be back to propecia then

----------


## 30plus

I'm giving this stuff 12 months before I reassess. 

By then we should all know whether it's worth pursuing or not.

I have to say though that my hair is definitely thicker than 8 months ago. This is SOMETHING positive to write about Trx2. That is why I am keeping the faith - albeit a miniscule amount of faith...

----------


## gutted

> Yeah, there is definitely no new growth, unless it's happening from the *inside-center of the hair,* outwards.


 Thats exactly how i noticed my results unwind, from the crown outwards.

----------


## thechamp

I just got a hair cut and now my hair loss is more visable left temple and center where it started 8 months in I'll see what happens or be back on propecia and take trx2 along with it

----------


## The Alchemist

So when is Whitfield going to release his long awaited "clinical trial" results??? 

Didn't he also mention he was working on some kind of device too? Could swear i remember reading that somewhere. I'm guessing the device will be something that can extract dollar bills straight from our wallets and implant them in his bank account free of hassle.  We should all be grateful the esteemed Tommy boy is working hard with our best interests in mind.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

champ isnt  this *exactly* what happened last time u got ur hair cut??

U noticed thin spots because ur hair was shorter?


Maybe this is just a troublesome spot and it gets hidden when ur hair grows out, because when it grows out u seem to be always saying trx2 is working...

----------


## Jcm800

I actually believe champ when he says it's not working  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

Well my hair dresser notice the thun parts who knows

----------


## sizzlinghairs

And your hairdresser never noticed those thin parts before? Something brand new? Does he/she still feel ur existing hair is thicker?

----------


## thechamp

2 months sizzling I'll keep every one updated

----------


## Jcm800

Lol champ doesnt really know what's happening with his hair from one week to the next.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

would u mind answering my above question though champ? thanks dude.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

random question, but has anybody been having trouble sleeping since being on trx2? l-carnitine is a cellular energizer and Im wondering if it effecting my sleep...

----------


## KeepTheHair

I really wish u would all just shut the **** up already and let this thread die.

----------


## thechamp

keep the hair shut the **** up this product at least is another addition to minox and fin so shut the **** up

----------


## thechamp

hhahhah **** i dunno jc is right i dont know about my hair or whats going on

----------


## 30plus

New info on trx2 support board:


*based on our studies to date cessation kicks in around 3-6 month after starting supplementation (however, in some cases as early as 4 weeks after start). During this time customers usually experience cessation of hair loss and a boost in hair thickness. Re-growth usually kicks in later, around 5-8 month after starting supplementation.
*

On 8 months now. Hairline looking worse.NO REGROWTH

----------


## Jcm800

I'm nearly seven months is. It's bollocks, people stop dreaming it's a rip off.

----------


## thechamp

Finger s crossed next 4 months

----------


## Jcm800

This "product" reeks of scam, I feel such a fool for falling for it, but that's desperation for ya.

----------


## thechamp

It has stopped shedding and mad excisting hair thicker so don't feel so bad it's done something

----------


## AgainstThis

Best case scenario: Whitfield was onto something then he ran out of money and decided to sink everything in and go to production without any proof. We are the original -and probably last- lab rats.

Worst case scenario: These are con men per excellence preying on our despair.

That being said, I certainly think I have more hair now, but that's their game. Selling you what you'd like to think.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## gutted

theres NOT ging to be no conclusion to if this is working or not from a thread like this, until there is some type of offciall FDA/MHRA (a recognised medical body) trial which isnt going to happen anytime soon. 
You can only use other peoples experiences to decide whether this will work for you or not, even then its a still a gamble, cause there are so many variables to take into account.

until then i think, if it works for you...great. If it doesnt...stop it.

----------


## Zedcars

I just started the treatment yesterday. Please stop saying it's bollox - I really want it to work.  :Frown:

----------


## Ted

I have been on trx2 for five month and I think some hair in my temples have gotten abit thicker. Considering this, and that I have not been shedding more than usual although I stopped finasteride just before starting trx2, Im quite pleased so far.

There is one problem though. My sex drive has gotten very low the past months and my erections are not very strong. I guess this has something to do with quitting finasteride but I would like to ask if anyone here have felt similar effects from trx2?

Sorry about the spelling, this is not my native language

----------


## Jcm800

> I just started the treatment yesterday. Please stop saying it's bollox - I really want it to work.


 Hmm after seven months I suspect you'll think it's bollocks too  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

@Ted, no it hasn't affected my performance at all in a negative way.

----------


## AgainstThis

****ing like a rabbit here as well.

Google lingering finasteride side-effects and give it time.

----------


## 30plus

Good to see somebody with someone with at least a hint of regrowth... (Ted).

The results are due out at the end of this month (end of q3 2011 I think) so I will keep scanning the website.

Would be nice to hear if anyone has managed any regrowth at all...

I dont seem to be shedding much but things are definietly going a little downhill recently and overall thickness down a little as well

----------


## thechamp

This is our month my shedding has stopped my bros on trx2 and his hair is doing better than mine I honestly think from 8 to 12 months we are going to see benefits

----------


## 30plus

My fingers are crossed champ...

----------


## Jcm800

And next week champ will change his tune again, heard it all before  :Smile:

----------


## humboldt

Hair was looking worse and worse with TRX2. I stopped that stuff finally...absolutely no positive effect! Save your money..

----------


## Jcm800

> Hair was looking worse and worse with TRX2. I stopped that stuff finally...absolutely no positive effect! Save your money..


 Did your hair improve after stopping? I'm actually looking forward to my supplies running out.

----------


## humboldt

Indeed...the hair status improved day by day after stopping! The hair looks better again, although the AGA-problem persists!

----------


## Jcm800

> Indeed...the hair status improved day by day after stopping! The hair looks better again, although the AGA-problem persists!


 I recall my hair turning very elastic not long after starting this, it's going to be interesting ceasing it.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

anyone else getting this elastic feeling jcm talks about? my hair feels healthier peronsally..

jcm, ur hair still feels completely elastic and not at ALL healthier???

----------


## AgainstThis

C'mon, let's not get paranoid here. 

It's one thing to have TRX2 do nothing and another to blame it for making your hair worse. Based on it's ingredients, that's completely bonkers. 

Anyhow, I'm better than I was 8 months ago, just no miracles, but no worsening of my condition either. If this holds, I'll keep at it 'till Replicel becomes available and we're finally rid of this bullshit.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

not to belabor the point, but against the texture of ur hair feel healthier correct?

----------


## AgainstThis

Υep, the shafts are thicker and I have better coverage on my scalp, from the inside out. Like before, my hairline would be fast receding and the vertex and crown were only just beginning to thin. Vertex and crown completely reversed and filled out and what frontal hair I have got thicker and stronger. 

There are a ton of fuzzy sprouts along my temples and the shedding is minimal, so I'm sticking to this. Even if there are no miracles involved, maintenance till Replicel sounds damn fine to me now.

From what I understand, TRX2 has zero value to people who have already lost hair follicles. What good it does, it probably does to hair *just beginning* to shrink. "Easy" cases in other words.

----------


## thechamp

Fuzzy tiny hairs a good sign?

----------


## AgainstThis

I don't really care about counting peach fuzz and praying it turns into hair.

I look at it as a total, as an overall look and feel of my hair and it is better. I have some pictures from December '10 where it's a real horror show and now it's much improved.

All I need, really  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

So that's why we should all hangbin there including jc

----------


## Jcm800

> C'mon, let's not get paranoid here. 
> 
> It's one thing to have TRX2 do nothing and another to blame it for making your hair worse. Based on it's ingredients, that's completely bonkers. 
> 
> Anyhow, I'm better than I was 8 months ago, just no miracles, but no worsening of my condition either. If this holds, I'll keep at it 'till Replicel becomes available and we're finally rid of this bullshit.


 My hair was longish when I started taking this. Sometime after, maybe a month I notice I could literally 'stretch' hairs before they would pop out of my scalp, there was no paranoia-it happened! Someone else reported similar way back too. 

Anyway that's resolved now.

----------


## Jcm800

> I don't really care about counting peach fuzz and praying it turns into hair.
> 
> I look at it as a total, as an overall look and feel of my hair and it is better. I have some pictures from December '10 where it's a real horror show and now it's much improved.
> 
> All I need, really


 Willing to post those December '10 pics? Blank out your face if needed?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Willing to post those December '10 pics? Blank out your face if needed?


 

ya can we get some pictures posted?


I honestly can't believe you guys are still posting daily on this thing....

I thought we figured out this was just a mens once a day vitamin pill....



anyway lets post some pictures or end this bullshit thread

----------


## Jcm800

What's the low down on Zinc NeedHair? Read your taking that? Sounds more beneficial than this stuff?!

----------


## AgainstThis

Fair request.

Go here:

http://imageshack.us/g/809/dc10.jpg/

The very first pic is my hairline around mid December of 10. Notice how it's thin in the middle and the sides are almost gone. The other three shots are from this month.

Obviously they are cropped from real pictures and whilst they are not taken to show specifics, it gives you a good idea of what I mean by "better hair". The pictures were taken under a variety of lights, during all phases of the washed/unwhased cycle.

PS I also used to take a zinc supplement for 2 years. My hairloss at the time was real slow, so I thought it was working. Then, while still on it, a massive shed hit me and the zinc could do **** all about it, so don't put much hope there. Plus, a normal person gets all the zinc they need through their everyday diet.

Main difference is, back in December, it would be see through no matter what and I was also shedding MASSIVELY. It was damn depressing. Now I shed hardly at all and the hair is slowly inching back towards healing.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> What's the low down on Zinc NeedHair? Read your taking that? Sounds more beneficial than this stuff?!


 
ha, I've been on it a couple weeks and noticed a part of my right temple that was obviously receding is now back to par with the rest of the temple.... this could have easily been some natural hair cycle but I figured I'd mention it



does trx2 have zinc in it?






also, completely off topic, but renokin (which I thought was a tried and proven scam) seems to be doing studies in america and canada and may be bought by loreal, este lauder, or one of those companies

they had one study in germany, these ones in america and canada are new... 

I can't believe they are putting all this money into trials when I havn't found a single person online who has said it made any cosmetic difference past maybe making your already present hair grow faster and thicker... VERY similar to what Im hearing about trx2

I just feel that the "no regrowth but hair is better" sucks because that isn't what they said it would do... they specifically said it'd grow your hairline back no?



and im not trying to be a dick about pictures but this thread has been almost all text back and forth with no real substance for anyone

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Fair request.
> 
> Go here:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/g/809/dc10.jpg/
> 
> The very first pic is my hairline around mid December of 10. Notice how it's thin in the middle and the sides are almost gone. The other three shots are from this month.
> 
> Obviously they are cropped from real pictures and whilst they are not taken to show specifics, it gives you a good idea of what I mean by "better hair". The pictures were taken under a variety of lights, during all phases of the washed/unwhased cycle.
> ...


 


lol the first pic your head looks like a white guy and the last photo looks like you cropped it from condaleza rices head


The pics do look progressively better (crescendoing with the last pic of condaleeza) but the first pic is in sunlight which is unforgiving and the others are either uunder a soft light or there really is significantly better coverage


also the first picture your hair isn't parted... you get more coverage with the part




but seriously... first pic (no offense) you're pastey white and the last picture you look indian/african





also about zinc... i read if you're extremely active sexually you can loose up to 5 mg of zinc in every load... yep just said it


even without that some people have iron or zinc (or other mineral) deficiencies that are known to cause hair loss.. wesley shjnedier had an iron deficiency that caused him some hair loss


I was under the impression that temple hair loss was more often due to dietary or mineral deficiencies than MPB... which seems like a possibility seeing a few weeks of zinc have recovered my temple... and my hair in general seems slightly healthier as I think zinc vital for all hair growth no?

----------


## thechamp

That's all I can say

----------


## Jcm800

**** it I'm getting some zinc tabs as well, my diet isn't exactly up too scratch so may help

----------


## AgainstThis

Shit, my secrets are out. Ah *is* Condolezza the Lizard  :Big Grin: 


Seriously though, I know, these pictures are not meant to be "scientific comparison" pics or anything. And most Greeks are like that. Get really pale in the winter and the second you hit a beach, the melanin kicks in and you spend the rest of the summer pitch black. 

Still, you are right. TRX2 does NOT do what it advertises. It's a vitamin, like the rest. Good for show but not really effective against AGA Hell.

And I was taking a zinc supplement before (Inneov Homme has zinc in it) but it really did nothing for me. Maybe you'll have better luck!

----------


## thechamp

What the hell does trx2 do then?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> What the hell does trx2 do then?


 what is the meaning of life? some things we may never know.

----------


## thechamp

One hand against this says his hair is healing on the other hand u say it's not effective

----------


## Jcm800

Against - thanks for the pics. Any chance we can have a daylight pic as you look now? Then changes should be quite apparent?

----------


## BoSox

> And most Greeks are like that. Get really pale in the winter and the second you hit a beach, the melanin kicks in and you spend the rest of the summer pitch black.


 I'm Greek myself, but unlike most Greeks I don't have exessive body hair.. if that were the case I'd just cut and paste that shit :P

..but your hairline does look better.. I couldn't afford to get another 3 month supply :/

----------


## AgainstThis

Even if I posted more pics, if this is clearly not working for anyone else, it's just my natural hair cycling or whatever the hell goes on.

No point I'm afraid  :Frown:

----------


## Jcm800

I think that's the bottom line dude-people are experiencing shifts in cycles this stuff isn't worth a wank. Ill happily eat my words if we see temporal regrowth but it ain't gonna happen..might happen for gutted but I doubt it.

----------


## thechamp

Against this is the chosen one he's the only one it works on and claming results

----------


## sizzlinghairs

so champ u dont think its working at all for u anymore? lol

----------


## thechamp

It's doing somthing

----------


## thechamp

Claims as he's the only one that has had results

----------


## Jcm800

Lol why do you keep asking champ questions? You know you'll get a daft reply  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

Against this the mighty god

----------


## thechamp

Sizzling send trx2 back it only works for against this

----------


## thechamp

Hi Michael,
this is Andy (Scientific Support). We are expecting to publish first results of our long-term study around end of September. Please stay tuned. All the best,
Andy

----------


## gutted

lol guess im lucky to be having results, i will be staying on it for quite some time to come so any frontal regrowth ill update here. Its weird, cause whilst being on trx2 im pretty sure its damaged my weak, LEFT part of the hairline slightley, than make it better, but im hoping its for the greater good, will see in the next few months.

Also ive stopped tocoterinols and im now ONLY on trx2, nothing else.

I asked them regarding thier patents, this is the response ---

"I have strict instruction not to comment on our IP protection strategy. I'm afraid but I can't provide you any details in this respect due to strict confidentiality matters. Thanks a lot for your understanding."

im hoping they will say something about their patents when they release thier results/studies within the next few weeks.

----------


## 30plus

I totally hear you gutted.

My hairline has got a tiny bit worse as well but because of the boost to the remaining hair i'm holding out on this stuff that it may come good.

Looking forward to these long term results that are due in the next couple of weeks...

----------


## Jcm800

Good to see there's some long-termers willing to carry the torch for this stuff in future, hope things improve for me by eight months or im dropping out.

----------


## gutted

> I totally hear you gutted.
> 
> My hairline has got a tiny bit worse as well but b*ecause of the boost to the remaining hair* i'm holding out on this stuff that it may come good.
> 
> Looking forward to these long term results that are due in the next couple of weeks...


 exactly! the boost for me is absolutley incredible, which is why im staying on it and hope it may affect my hairline in a similar way, in the coming months.

I still do find it hard to believe a vitamin pill could have this effect!! its unbelievable! But i suspect they know something we dont, which hopefully may be detailed in thier patents.

Id love to hear experiences from other 20-24 year olds taking trx2.

----------


## Jcm800

The way you describe your 'progress' with this stuff is pretty strong gutted!
I honestly wish you luck with it, find it damn hard to believe tho-you said a while back you'd post pictures-and now you won't, how come may I ask?

----------


## gutted

> The way you describe your 'progress' with this stuff is pretty strong gutted!
> I honestly wish you luck with it, find it damn hard to believe tho-you said a while back you'd post pictures-and now you won't, how come may I ask?


 thanks, i hope more progress is made! I stated before i wont post them due to privacy reasons.

----------


## Jcm800

No worries, but looking back you did say you'd post some, and lately you've said no for privacy reasons. Which I understand, just a pity you're not able to share your progress-you could blank your face out.

Anyhow-good luck-my luck with this product (or damn Minox) has yet to appear. How long have you been on it now out of interest?

----------


## gutted

> No worries, but looking back you did say you'd post some, and lately you've said no for privacy reasons. Which I understand, just a pity you're not able to share your progress-you could blank your face out.
> 
> Anyhow-good luck-my luck with this product (or damn Minox) has yet to appear. How long have you been on it now out of interest?


 Yeah i said i may, but i decided not to in the end.

I honestly do believe it will take time with trx2, but if minox was working for you im pretty sure you should be seeing something by now. You could try jumping on MSM to boost growth of any shorter hairs, which i do take.

ive been on trx2 since january 2011 but i was on the indvidual trx2 ingredients 4 months prior to january.

----------


## Jcm800

Fair enough-guess not everyone is happy to let people poke holes in their pics like AgainstThis-respect to him for that. 

What's MSM? Yeah I'm not impressed with Minox at all so far-I just figured used with this it'd have a boost-hasn't happened.

----------


## gutted

> Fair enough-guess not everyone is happy to let people poke holes in their pics like AgainstThis-respect to him for that. 
> 
> What's MSM? Yeah I'm not impressed with Minox at all so far-I just figured used with this it'd have a boost-hasn't happened.


 Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM), makes your hair grow faster.

Whether its minox, fin or trx2 or any other hair loss treatment...you'll need patience and at least 12 months on the treatment to judge whether you have benefitted or not.

----------


## thechamp

All have had the same things thinning left side etc

----------


## Jcm800

My left side is far worse than my right champ-wouldn't read anything into that. No one is symmetrical, hell my left leg is slightly longer than my right lol.

----------


## Jcm800

> Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM), makes your hair grow faster.
> 
> Whether its minox, fin or trx2 or any other hair loss treatment...you'll need patience and at least 12 months on the treatment to judge whether you have benefitted or not.


 Ok thanks I'll look into getting some MSM myself. How much do you take per day & for how long have you been taking it?

Can you be sure it's not MSM giving you the benefits tho and not TRX2?

----------


## thechamp

Gave the same results it's trx2

----------


## Jcm800

Professor champ has given his verdict. It must be accurate.

----------


## doke

Hi jcm and guys although not about tx2 as you maybe using minox as well it may be well to use a topical antiandrogen with your minox,as i have some info on an old study by pub med.
Well topical cyclosporine 10 subjects were treated with cyclosporine and three with olive oil.
Hair growth was evaluated by photographs and hair counts,significant hair growth was observed in two of the 8 patients who compleated the study.
In one the hair growth was cosmetically satisfactory,no systemic or cutaneous side affects were noted.
My observation when i was younger i used a minoxidil+progestorone topical which after six months people were saying my hair was thicker i stopped using because i got fed up using i wish now i had kept it up.
I beleave if we use minox in combo with some antiandrogens topical that is some of you will have amazing results,i rest my case. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

Hi doke-it's just knowing which one to go for, worth a look tho-how's your secret trial going dude?

----------


## doke

hi jc its only a few days its not really secret as its available for all its just i do not want to say anything unless it works for me,it is a 5 month treatment and i do hope i see some results early so i can say something here. :EEK!:

----------


## gutted

> Ok thanks I'll look into getting some MSM myself. How much do you take per day & for how long have you been taking it?
> 
> Can you be sure it's not MSM giving you the benefits tho and not TRX2?


 I take about 9 grams a day with vitamin c. Ive been on it since march. 
The only reason i take it, is to speed up any growth that trx2 has caused and for other reasons. Its a known hair growth speeder. It will speed up growth of hair all over your body not just your scalp hair, but all hair.

People have been taking MSM for years and no one has cured or treated thier MPB with MSM, it wont stop hair loss, just speed growth of hair, and if you were LOOSING, you'd only just speed up your loss.

----------


## Jcm800

Hmm speed up my loss? Better steer clear of that then I think, thanks for the info tho.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

so champ, u dont think trx2 has thickened up ur hair at all? Because u have mentioned it has multiple times. And u say against is the only one claiming results where you have stated on multiple occasions that trx2 is thickening ur hair, even if you have experienced thinning in stubborn areas.. 

Saying ur hair is thicker means u r claiming some results....

----------


## thechamp

But like 30 plus said it's thickened hairs in some spots yes I have had some results

----------


## Jcm800

You can't rely on any data champ provides-totally flawed responses, don't know why you ask him. I don't mean to be offensive, he just contradicts himself throughout the history of this thread!

----------


## UK_

Jcm hows the minox going? :Cool: 

I was on holiday, when I got back to check the Histogen thread all hell had broken loose!  It's trancended into a new level of psychosis...  Spencer even mentioned it on the radio show lulz!

----------


## Jcm800

****ing awful-are you on it yet? :Wink:

----------


## UK_

Yeah i started on my crown right after we spoke, im officially a minox junkie :Big Grin: 

My hairline is also receding fast, damn awful lol.. oh well!

----------


## Jcm800

How are you finding it? if someone asked me the best way to go from a pretty good hairline to a ****ed one in a few months I'd smile and heartily recommend Minox foam 5&#37;  :Smile:

----------


## UK_

I feel good, because I know that I'm doing the most I can to prevent my hair loss... (finasteride is out of the question btw)... if I dont respond to minox... then hey forget it... I did what I could and that's that.... these are the cards I was dealt.

Regarding results, nothing spectacular yet, and no major shed but I think that my next shed cycle will be a pretty big one.

----------


## Jcm800

I see it the same way. Fin is a no go, Minox is as good as it gets for us. I'll grind on with it-there's a few baby hairs appearing but nothing in comparison to what I lost! Anyway, it's all we got-good luck and onwards we go.

----------


## thechamp

At the start had a massive boost now not so apparent and what's a normal shed

----------


## Belgium21

Hello,

I'm about to order trx for the first time.
Never tried anything of this type before,
Only capsules to rub on your scalp from the hair dresser.
I have slight bitemporal hair loss and general thinning on top
of my scalp for about 10 months now. It is becoming quite visible now but not that bad.


I'm 21 years old, what advice can you give me?

Thanks

----------


## thechamp

Wait. Until there study us out in 2 odd weeks

----------


## Jcm800

Save your money-wait, see if any long termers gain any real benefit.

----------


## doke

i do not hold out much hope with the trx2 as there are already many similar products on the market and cheaper as well.
Anyone in uk remember bio-trans jersey as they were part of the transform clinic uk and had many hair loss products over the years.
One was a natural hops antiandrogen called tricomide which i see is still for sale in jersey,and i hear that a woman took over the company which is no longer the same name.
The chemist who supplied bio trans jersey is in the uk and you can buy his minoxidil+antiandrogen at a good price that where i used to buy mine jc and he is a nice guy. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

Sounds interesting doke, is it worth a look? I really don't expect jack shit from TRX2-if anyone regrows one terminal temple hair with it I'll be seriously amazed!

----------


## doke

well when i was younger i tried the minoxidil 4%+medprogestorone topical and after 6 months my hair was a lot better,i see that the norton clinic in uk sells 4&5% minoxidil mixed with the medp and the price is £100 for 6 months supply,i used to buy mine in two months supply at dr alan robinsons chemist he is in west sussex uk,the last order was about £47 inc post for the 4% minox+medp as said he still supplies some clinics with his minox and they then charge you more.
By the way that natural antiandrogen tricomide is still available at bio unique jersey i myself would try the minox with antiandrogen first,jc take a look also at genhair they are based in hungrey but a us company that sells various minox with combined antiandrogens,i will try them again if what i am using shows no results,i did get there topical 2% flutamide but i should have got there combined product which contained minox flutamide and finasteride i think it also contained green tea as well so a mega antiandrogen all in one. :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks doke-I shall look into that, Minox foam isn't helping me at all-only knocking my hairline out-wonderful!

----------


## Jcm800

Seven months in - absolutely nothing positive to say. 

Hair is thinning in areas I'm not applying Minox, a real puddle of horse piss so far for me.

----------


## UK_

£100 for 6 months, wow might aswel get a few years worth of supply.

http://www.nortonclinic.com/

^^^is that the one Doke?

----------


## Jcm800

They seem reputable? Bit rich tho-but if it works..

----------


## thechamp

30 plus me gutted my bro have had some sort of results now we still have 4 months to see more and you have ruled trx3 does not work and now going to try this product

----------


## Jcm800

Champ it's called TRX2. Sure I might try what doke recommended-why not? More chance of it working than this shit.

Where's your temporal regrowth then? In four months I'll be asking you all the same question.

----------


## thechamp

[QUOTE=thechamp;39597]30 plus me gutted my bro have had some sort of results now we still have 4 months to see more and you have ruled trx2 and against this your impatient

----------


## Jcm800

Whatever champ - it's a scam stop trying to kid yourself otherwise.

Lovely Luiza assured me I'd start seeing results by six months, yeah right.

----------


## Jcm800

> £100 for 6 months, wow might aswel get a few years worth of supply.
> 
> http://www.nortonclinic.com/
> 
> ^^^is that the one Doke?


 What brand of Minox did you go for in the end UK? Was it Kirklands? Where did you get yours from out of interest?

----------


## thechamp

Jc has confirmed it a scam everyone send your trx2 back

----------


## Jcm800

Champ - **** off.  Dickhead.

----------


## thechamp

Full stop so why bother just quit trx2

----------


## UK_

> What brand of Minox did you go for in the end UK? Was it Kirklands? Where did you get yours from out of interest?


 I still have an old bottle of minox left over, I might order some of that Kirklands stuff or from the clinic Doke suggested.

----------


## Jcm800

> Full stop so why bother just quit trx2


 Carry on with it champ  :Wink:  in four months you'll be bi polar again wondering why you're barber says your hair is thinning.

----------


## thechamp

I wil just go back to propecia No probl there

----------


## thechamp

Just got out the shower shampooed my hair thoughraly dried it not one hair shed mwa I'll leave u with that

----------


## Jcm800

> Just got out the shower shampooed my hair thoughraly dried it not one hair shed mwa I'll leave u with that


 Simpleton-it's hair cycling, I'll leave you with that.

----------


## doke

hi jcm you can also try alan robinson chemist on tele no uk 0845 260 3999 as he sells minox+medp and you can have it in a two month supply or 6 months in 4% or 5% .
He has a chemist shop in upper beeding west sussex and he delivers quite fast for uk. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks doke-your a hairloss detective lol.

----------


## doke

hi jc and i will try and find the mega genhair site for you guys although you can only try these products i am not rec any companies.
Hows the trx going any improments at all as you must have been on it a fair while. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks dude-seven months on this crap, nothing of note to report.

----------


## doke

I will give you the web address jc its http://www.genhair.com/  and the mega minox is gaff 5% minoxidil,5% azelaic acid,0.25%finasteride,1.5% flutamide and 2% green tea which the latter is a potent inhibitor of 5-alfa reductase i see that the price is good for 3 months treatment reduced from $114 to $91 until 30th sep i was going to order it a few months ago and it was $138.
They also have some of these ingredience seperate which is handy,some guys at other hair loss sites like there spirolactone cream which is 5% antiandrogen. :EEK!:

----------


## thechamp

Against this 30 plus gutted send back your trx2 and get this stuff

----------


## doke

hi guys im not sure you know but the fda shut down dr lees minoxidil company so he has retired from that.
But you can still buy his formulas from http://www.minoxidilsolutions.com/
if you what to know anythings i have tried you are welcome to ask me. :EEK!:

----------


## doke

jcm and guys a site i found many years ago and now updated has some useful info on mpb and that is http://hairloss-research.org/updates.html
you can find out a lot of stuff on here :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 30plus

This thread gets a ridiculous number of hits from peolpe watching the performance of TRX2.

Can some people who are on it as well please contribute and provide their updates?? 

It would be good to have some more unnofficial results. The other results thread has stalled.

All anonymous here guys...

----------


## Jcm800

It's stalled because no ones getting credible definitive results they can attribute to this crap.

----------


## Flowers

> It would be good to have some more unnofficial results. The other results thread has stalled.


 That's because there aren't any results just 3,400 posts of people upset and somehow surprised that it's not working.

----------


## doke

you get more results from a cow licking your head hahaha :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

> you get more results from a cow licking your head hahaha


 Haha!! Gotta hand it to Whitfield and his cronies-they sure know how to make a buck from our misfortune.

----------


## Zoidberg

I've been on this since the day it was released... I've noticed slightly quicker hair growth and thicker hairs, but no regrowth. 
The speed of my hair loss has been reduced but my hairline is still reducing :/
I've been popping 4 pills a day for the last month, but I don't see any difference to 3 pills yet.

I've just ordered 3 pots of S5 Spiro to keep me occupied, which I'm going to use every night before bed. Maybe trx2 combined with sprio and Nizoral twice a week might be be more efficacious?
I won't do fin and I'm not going back to minox

----------


## Jcm800

Hi Zoidberg - if i recall you were applying Minox once before bed? I take it you had a crap experience with it as well?

Last time I looked for Spiro here in the UK it was rare as rocking horse shit.

----------


## thechamp

and there is a todays one you guys be the judge,also at one stage i had a hudge boost but not so apparent now todays pics in the grey jacket

----------


## Jcm800

The wonder capsules ain't so good now champ eh?

----------


## thechamp

So it's doing ok look I'm still nw1 so we will see

----------


## Jcm800

Looks like you've got some thinning on top there?

----------


## thechamp

The pic in the new in the middle is the new one

----------


## Jcm800

That's not a grey jacket in the middle

----------


## thechamp

What ever it is looks grey maybe it's the lighting.
So what you think any way

----------


## Jcm800

Get your brother to take clear in focus pics, flash etc can't tell what's what.

----------


## thechamp

My flash is pretty good on it

----------


## Jcm800

Dont use flash

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Dont use flash


 
champ isnt bald in the first place... champ.. get a grip


jcm... also.. get a grip


can we please, please, please, please, please retire this thread






trust me, I wish some untested and unknown pill that came out of nowhere would solve all our problems... but for some reason I doubt it will... when are those results due again?

----------


## thechamp

Norwood 1 from the start like against this I have had results

----------


## AgainstThis

Whatever any of us might have experienced in our heads is a *VERY FAR CRY*  from the promised "honest, noticeable" results.

If someone uninitiated into the insane arts of Norwood Spotting and Hair Counting (For we are mighty few who live in this psychotic, OCD world, unfortunately) saw a few of my comparison pics, he'd barely notice any difference, if any at all.

At best, TRX2 has volumized my hair and slowed down my loss. It did not "blow my mind" as the introductory letter stated (Not the exact words, but that was the point of it) and 8 and a half months in I just don't see "massive temporal regrowth". Sure there's wisps there, some growing, but it's WISPS. It's not new hair in my temples, it's more "Aw shucks, he used to have such pretty hair, now he's receding" fuzz.

And if they do post results, what? Will the world be convinced? Inneov posted results as did any self-respecting hair vitamin in the past years. They mostly consisted of playing with light and hair length to give an illusion of increased density and remain "truthful". 

I'll take TRX2 for a full year, because I desperately need to think that I'm doing something about my hair loss and I refuse to get on either minox or fin. Ketoconazole, after curing my SD and oily scalp, in fact made my hair dryer and thinner so I gave up on it a couple of months back. Maybe the increase in hair shaft diameter I saw is due to getting off keto and has nothing to do with TRX2 at all.

In short, I'll stick with this out of despair and good timing. My hairloss is stabilized and I don't wanna rock the boat. For the placebo that it is, 19.99 a bottle would be the ideal price. 50 is just plain too much for a product that falsely advertises to the heavens.

----------


## AgainstThis

As for the champ's pics, they are flooded in flash and are under different lighting. His hairline is NW1 intact, early thinning MAY be present on top, but that's also highly doubtful. 

And he just looks all of 12 damn years old, even without his face in the pictures  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Well said AgainstThis. If it was 19.99 per bottle I'd carry on with the daily "****, popping these today might just turn things around" feel good effect. 

It isn't going to regrow anyone's temples. That's a completely outrageous claim Whitfield. 

Anyway, like you said - if you crave the feelgood, "I'm doing something" feeling and don't mind making this 'Dr' wealthy, one can carry on. 

Personally I know I'm going to rock the Statham look sometime soon and will do so with gritted teeth, without funding these ****ers any longer.

----------


## doke

jcm topical spiro at genhair site they do send orders quite quickly they did the last time i ordered anyway as they are in europe.
Is there a thing about some spriro smelling bad when mixed with minox. :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

Ah thanks doke, yeah I heard that stuff whiffs a bit, read it's a good tool tool to have in the shed tho?, thanks for the info  :Wink:

----------


## doke

hi did you checkout the links i gave you at hair research as they have mentioned thomas whitfield and suggest buying the ingredience separatley. :EEK!:

----------


## Zoidberg

http://www.hairloss-research.org/updates.html - thanks doke, that's a very interesting site... gonna keep me very busy this evening when I get back from work lol

----------


## doke

no worries zoid yeh there is a lot to study even the inneov hair mass taurine which i am taking, although i do not think that regrows hair but  may help with a topical as well. :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Yes thanks doke-that hairloss site has a wealth of info  :Smile:

----------


## gutted

> http://www.hairloss-research.org/updates.html - thanks doke, that's a very interesting site... gonna keep me very busy this evening when I get back from work lol


 intresting trx2 has been mentioned on that site...

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah, they're almost plugging it on there? Altho they do recommend you also take separates, which I'll be doing in a months time.

----------


## Jcm800

Oh shit - ever since I've been taking TRX2 I've been washing it down with a large glass of Milk, then i read this -

&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160;Raw milk, despite *some* documented health benefits, can cause problems for hair and acne as well, via all the aforementioned mechanisms. If you are dealing with hair loss, you’d do best to avoid milk and dairy altogether.

&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160;&#160;It is hardly surprising that the cultures with by far the lowest incidence of MPB, and other androgen mediated disorders, ie acne, prostate cancer, traditionally have little to no dietary dairy consumption.

----------


## thechamp

I make coffee and drink cold milk sometimes and have cereal most days

----------


## gutted

> Oh shit - ever since I've been taking TRX2 I've been washing it down with a large glass of Milk, then i read this -
> 
> ******Raw milk, despite *some* documented health benefits, can cause problems for hair and acne as well, via all the aforementioned mechanisms. If you are dealing with hair loss, youd do best to avoid milk and dairy altogether.
> 
> ******It is hardly surprising that the cultures with by far the lowest incidence of MPB, and other androgen mediated disorders, ie acne, prostate cancer, traditionally have little to no dietary dairy consumption.


 i doubt this will have any detrimental effects on trx2's efficacy. I drink a cup of tea with milk nearly everyday. As long as the ingredients are in your system, it should be working for you.

we know that sheds on trx2 go unnoticeable, because they work with your OWN hair cycle/metabolism, which i think is why most people have not really experienced any major sheds like they do when using fin/minox. 

I think whitfield has found natrual chemicals that open up the said potassium ion channels within hairs through the use of these ingredients, and this is not tottally impossible...ion channels open up everyday within the body through natrually synthesized chemicals by the body, dont think only something like minox is the sole man made chemical that can open up potassium channels. We just need to find out what they know, and what special about these ingredients!

I just hope they release thier results/patents ASAP, excited about these now.

----------


## Jcm800

True, but I do gulp a lot of milk per day, have done for years, just makes me wonder if I'm shooting myself in the foot regarding my hair loss with it?!

----------


## thechamp

Trx2 
Works Or it doesn't

----------


## Jcm800

I'm not talking about TRX2 champ duh. Milk!

----------


## thechamp

The biotech company Divine Skin Inc.announced the release of the first topical hair-growth treatment based on astressin-B, a peptide newly discovered to regrow hair on bald mice. Divine Skin becomes the first biotech developer to synthesize and commercialize the peptide for human use in a cosmetic product, to be marketed as Spectral.F7 under the DS Laboratories brand.
Astressin-B is a very complex peptide that is difficult to synthesize, said Divine Skin CEO Daniel Khesin. So we are especially excited that the resulting product will be reasonably priced as well as cutting-edge, considering the extraordinary development schedule and cost.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah read that already. If you rate Spectral why aren't you using it now?

----------


## thechamp

My experience with minoxidil is it worked for 3 years then stopped went to spectraldnc that worked for two then went to propecia now trx2

----------


## AgainstThis

From what everyone on the home country forum says, Spectral works just fine, if that is you are a minox responder. It's turbo minox, pretty much.

This new spectral, complete with astressin-b is a TOPICAL, studies about astressin-b concern it's INTERNAL use, there's a very big difference there.

The way it stands, Replicel remains our best, quickest way to hair and our bruised dignity.

PS Jcm, If I was you I wouldn't worry about the milk. If it was the culprit for anything, most of EVERYONE in the Western World would go bald before 25. Don't be absurd. I know our despair mounts but let's not get irrational.

----------


## gutted

I wonder if boosting the trx2 ingredients would yeild faster/more results? i think for a month or 2 i was on both individual trx2 ingredients plus trx2, i cant remember if i noticed anything though, i think i may start doing this again.

It may be similar to the minox conept of 2% and 5% and im aware you can get minox in 15% formulations.

----------


## thechamp

Too dangerous ?

----------


## doke

in regards to 15% minox you can use it at 1ml once a day which is a lot less hassle and more people have had success with the higher dose when mixed with other various ingredience.
I have just had an email from the guys selling dr lees ******* and a special offer of only $73 for 3 months supply so if you use say 5%  in the mornings and 15% in the evenings it should last longer than that.
Why i say use ******* once a day at night is because it contains retina a and its not wise to use that during sunlight hours. :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

Just to add champ do not frighten people with minox 15% is dangerous as 5% is 50mgs in 60ml of solution and 15% is only 150mgs of minox in 60mls which really at only 1ml applied is not that much and although it can give people some sides at any dose it has been on sale a very long time.
In advanced hair loss and after useing minox 5% many years you may want to go to the higher dose as you will see better results. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah I think I'm going to take TRX2 am and separates pm for the last month, might be of benefit. And sod it I'll wash em down with milk  :Wink:  I actually liked the Niacin flush I used to get with the niacin tabs once I got used to it. Oddly enough I get zilch flushing with TRX2 with apparently same dosage.

----------


## doke

the only thing i say  is jcm about milk and any of them articles take some with a pinch of salt as i like my milk and butter as well. :EEK!: 
Interesting about divine skins new product i did not like there spectral minox it made my scalp orange hahaha :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

Hi doke-yeah unread about about milk in the link you posted. Have googled it and there are other articles not recommending the consumption of it for hairloss victims. They suggest using soya milk! That stuff tastes fkn rancid lol.

----------


## doke

theres no way im giving up milk or butter they once said butter was bad for us,then i read that the softer variety contains lots of additives that maybe not good for us.
I still think a small amount of anything will not do any harm,as there are many people with great heads of hair drinking milk.
Are you going to give it up jc as a new years resolution? :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

I'd rather give up choking the chicken than milk, and that ain't gonna happen  :Wink:

----------


## doke

hahaha buy the way another new spectral product nanoxidil 5&#37; is supposed to surpass minoxidil.

----------


## thechamp

this is what makes me confident this shit is working

----------


## thechamp

the other is after

----------


## thechamp

thats me in the first pic but the one above is his hair now and hes hair before is the secound  pic before and after have a look come on trx2 is working for us

----------


## thechamp

hes pic is the one in the white shirt at top most recent im having trouble with this dam site

----------


## doke

It looks to me champ that you had slightly diffuse hair loss like some woman get as well as men but yours did not look so bad.
Thats why trx may help you as would many other vits might but in a case of long term mpb i do not think trx is the thing to cure or even help for us. :EEK!:

----------


## RichardDawkins

Funny that people still talk about this TRX Stuff which is obviously a scam

----------


## thechamp

I say we have had results prove it with pics I do think 8 to 12 months u will see for yourselfs

----------


## doke

but champ your hairloss was not that bad anyway it was like when i was 20 years old,i am older now and who says your hair loss may get worse as you get older? or you may not even have mpb. :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

Champ-at best your existing hair will be fortified with nutrients using this stuff. Carry on for a year(from now)-if you have mpb your hairline will continue to recede and you'll develop a bald patch. This stuff will not save any of us from that! Time will tell, and I will sadly be correct.

----------


## thechamp

I think you may be wrong time will tell what Anoys me just because some people are having positive results You get shaftted in this forum and end if september is comming, and jc u have had no results why dont unpost some pics with no results

----------


## Jcm800

Lol champ, blind faith eh? Post pics of my loss, bit backwards? Lol

----------


## thechamp

Post them I wanna see I posted mine

----------


## Jcm800

I don't give a **** what you wanna see. If I get any results I'll gladly post. Until then what's the point?

----------


## thechamp

I just think it's fair and I still believe this product is doing something and we will see in the comming weeks

----------


## Samiam

It's funny how both of you keep this thread alive

----------


## thechamp

So if intuit not on this product shut the **** up

----------


## thechamp

so now tell me what ever you want but this is his results think what you want about me at least to me this looks exciting

----------


## Jcm800

Ive started taking separate compounds evening and TRX2 mornings, shall see if this makes any difference, not likely but curious.

----------


## PaulC

> It's funny how both of you keep this thread alive


 Yeah JC, Samian is right, its just not happening.  Its time to leave the darkside and come over to the righteous side on the Astressin-b thread.  Even the champ was there yesterday.

----------


## Jcm800

Lol, yeah I saw he posted there. He must have used a passport to leave this thread.

----------


## thechamp

I'm aloud to look my hair is feeling thicker I'm still shedding **** all I'm just waiting to see this next 4 months and I was thinking u could use trx2 in conjuction with the new spectral

----------


## thechamp

here are my before and after pics now to me this is worth seeing what the next for months bring since i have completely stopped shedding 8 months in

----------


## sizzlinghairs

gotta hand it to champ, he is definitely being diligent with the pics

----------


## doke

champ your hairloss is not that severe have you been diagnosed with male pattern baldness? :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

Doke he lives in cloud cookoo land  :Wink:

----------


## doke

hi jc i wish my hair was still that good with mpb hahaha :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

I have exPlained many times and I'm not crazy And have had Mpb for seven years but treated straight away

----------


## doke

champ are you taking any hair loss meds as well? because trx2 100% will not grow back mpb loss? :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thechamp

I quit propecia just trx2 I have seen results all I can say we will see in the comming months

----------


## stillinHS1994

Dude I don't see any hairloss whatsoever. Maybe its your long -ish hair or something covering it so I don't really see it. All I know is I am 17 and have more hair loss than you do. Fml

----------


## Jcm800

Champ is a crack head lol. He's got a mop of hair not mpb hair.

----------


## thechamp

I never said that I was bald nw1 u dick head and I'll post more pics in a month or so it's q3 so let's see what happens

----------


## Jcm800

Lol, champ you're a knob. In a month or three, who gives a shit?

----------


## thechamp

Im not the only one claming results against this gutted 30 plus so **** off u negative ****

----------


## Jcm800

Lol the best thing about this thread is taking the piss out of you champ. It makes being ripped off more enjoyable  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Ok champ I take that back. Just please, stop ****ing droning on how great this crap is yeah?

----------


## Zoidberg

Champ, I don't see how you can have been suffering from mpb for the last seven years and still be such a strong nw1. 
However, if this really is the case and you do suffer mpb then why have you changed what you were doing to combat it? It was clearly working all that time! 


> Dude I don't see any hairloss whatsoever.


 Agreed stillinHS1994.

Relax a little bit and enjoy your hair while you have such a mop!
Keep informed about treatments (I know you will do this), but get out a little more for goodness sake!

----------


## thechamp

I have results proved them u don't have any before and after pics they state in the results visible results 8 to 12 months now you think this is a scam stop taking trx2 and **** off this thread

----------


## Jcm800

Still hostile? Luiza assured me I'd see results at six months. Nothing yet. You're a sorry case champ, i actually feel bad insulting you now. You need help.

----------


## Zoidberg

Actually I've posted plenty of before pictures on the "TRX2 Results ONLY" thread as well as this thread when it was in its infancy. 
I will post more pictures in time, but at the moment I have no significant change so posting new pictures seems pointless.
I will admit that my hairs are growing thicker and faster, but I just don't see any regrowth.
I'm happy to give this stuff a full years run, mainly because it seems like it can only do me good... oh and I want my 3 free bottles at the 12 month point too!
However, it is expensive for what it is and unless it becomes cheaper I will start buying the individual ingredients myself.
JCM where do you get your potassium from?

----------


## Jcm800

I get mine from an online company called BIOVEA I searched hard to find it. 100x99mg  potassium chloride capsules, best I could find in the UK. Think it's easier found in the States tho.

----------


## thechamp

Send your trx2 back sizziling

----------


## Zoidberg

Cheers JCM, I just ordered some Revita shampoo + Revita conditioner from them... guess I need to open my eyes a little more lol

----------


## Jcm800

No worries, I actually feel somehow better off taking individual compounds (no doubt the price difference helps there!) That's the way I'll be going.

----------


## stillinHS1994

Does that revita stuff actually work u think?....I use niz and I'm pretty sure it just dries my hair out and accelerates my Mpb

----------


## Jcm800

I've cut right back on my Niz use, think that stuff is the devil in disguise, once a fortnight for me now.

----------


## thechamp

My stopping of hair loss and thicker hair both on me and my bro is a placebo effect and I did provide pics of both of us

----------


## Jcm800

Champ.  Post pics again in a year, carry on taking TRX2 and then we can see how much of your mop has departed your scalp, sound good?

----------


## AgainstThis

I was thinking about this last night.

JCM, keep us posted whether minox gives you any hair benefits. It's a long shot, but if by any miracle of God TRX2 is a legit product (mwaha) and works similar to Minoxidil, it'd be natural for someone who is a minox non-responder to not respond to TRX2 either.

Same with Propecia. Some guys actually LOSE hair while on it, double-time. It doesn't cancel out it's efficacy in other dudes.

In any case, TRX2's advertising is COMPLETELY false and misleading.

----------


## thechamp

It's stopped my shedding and excisting hair is much thicker what has it dine for you against this?

----------


## thechamp

Andy, Sep-30 03:52 (BST):
Dear Michael,
we have been presenting our trial results at this weeks OUSS annual conference. I expect the results to be published on our website during the course of next week. Hope this helps.
Best,
Andy

----------


## Jcm800

I'm actually having a good feeling about my hair again. My right temple is showing whisps that are hanging on and there are a few baby hairs progressing centre sparse hairline area. 

Overall my hair feels better than it has for some time, back and sides feel thick, but, it could just be that it's growing out. 

Another positive is a bird I was shagging last night commented that I have thick hair-I thought to myself, yeah right. 

Anyway, not all negative, maybe the Minox is finally helping..perhaps in tandem with this stuff and the separate compounds. Oh and I've added high strength multi-vits with Zinc in, so anyone's guess as to what's apparently helping here.

----------


## doke

Up date second week of application every other day of 0.4mls of the stem cell complex and noticed today no hair loss down the drain,i am still also on oral proscar at 5mgs 3 times a week.
I will keep you updated in another two weeks :Big Grin:

----------


## gutted

for anyone wondering what OUSS may be...

possibly this -> http://users.ox.ac.uk/~science/index.shtml

----------


## Jcm800

Great, it's just a chit chat with their uni mates then?! Lol

----------


## AgainstThis

It's bullshit. From what I gathered it's an alumni workshop-seminar, kinda like "Hey kids, Tom graduated Oxford and cashed in with this AWESOME snake oil product! You can do it too! See! No results. People are THAT desperate. Well now he'll change his name to "VitaForce" and throw in YZX8, GUARANTEED to grow new hair on your arse!

On other acts of universal randomness, I've been shedding heavily for the past month or so (40-50 hairs per wash), wishing it's my "seasonal" loss but somehow doubting it.

Really strongly thinking about shaving my head and being done with all this torture and anxiety and "You know, I think I grew ONE HAIR!"

----------


## thechamp

So your hair looking worse ?

----------


## thechamp

Lost ground against this is it looking worse

----------


## Jcm800

Send it back champ-its a scam, haven't you twigged that yet?

----------


## doke

hi guys very strange that i did not wash hair for a few days after applying the complex, and still no hair in the hair trap before using the complex and up to week two i did have loss of hair.
I do usually wash hair every day and i contacted the Dr and told him that after two weeks the hair loss has ceased and they replied saying that is what happens and shows its beginning to work,i just think that its early days and just hope after 3 weeks i may start seeing a little bit of fuzz. :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

I only shed when I style my hair with putty see what these study brings and also hope this new spectral is good

----------


## Jcm800

In contrast to AgainstThis I'm actually quite upbeat about my hair lately. Got some coloured baby hairs showing through on my usually sparse centre hairline area. It'll be down to Minox, but I don't care if I'm a slave to it for the next several years or so  :Smile:

----------


## 30plus

Very wierd but this last week my hair has looked far better than it has done in months.

Thicker  for sure after a poorish run.

 Awaiting regrowth still but feeling more positive again. Will update again at 9 months...

----------


## thechamp

How about some pics 30 Plus

----------


## Zedcars

A question for those on TRX2 alone:

Roughly how long was it before you noticed any positive results at all whatever they were - i.e. reduced shedding/no shedding/increased thickness/regrowth?

And did you actually notice any negative results on your hair, or anything else for that matter (bank account excluded!).

I'm only a month in and it seems to be still getting worse.  :Frown:

----------


## thechamp

8 months in signs are positive

----------


## Jcm800

What's positive champ? You must be regrowing temple hairs then? No, you're not, so stop posting rubbish please and misleading people.

And don't harp on about shedding either-it's hair cycling. 

Enjoy your hair, you've got loads of it still, but TRX2 won't save it.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

against this, aside from ur shed, how is ur hair looking??

----------


## AgainstThis

Pretty much as before, possibly slightly worse at the front and temples. There's definitely no "Wow, I've been on TRX2 for 9 months and the results are truly starting to show!" factor anywhere in sight...

----------


## AgainstThis

Yo, I just got a free Toppik sample which I'll be trying tomorrow.

I seriously wonder why I never thought of this before...sure it's concealer and sure it ain't real hair, but when I think about it, *I* am perfectly cool with my impending baldness. When I'm by myself. I don't care. It's the narcissistic prick in my head that cannot stand the thought of "Oh, he was beau once but now he combs long hairs across his head. But he was beau once." and the disparaging look-ups from everyone who knows me.

Sooo..I'll be trying it and reporting how it works/looks for NW3. If nothing else, it's cheaper than all this crap we keep buying and will probably last us till Replicel comes along and saves our real hair.

Thoughts anyone? Anyone tried it? I'm curious to hear of a similar experience to mine. Kinda long hair, small scale thinning etc.

----------


## BoSox

> Yo, I just got a free Toppik sample which I'll be trying tomorrow.
> 
> I seriously wonder why I never thought of this before...sure it's concealer and sure it ain't real hair, but when I think about it, *I* am perfectly cool with my impending baldness. When I'm by myself. I don't care. It's the narcissistic prick in my head that cannot stand the thought of "Oh, he was beau once but now he combs long hairs across his head. But he was beau once." and the disparaging look-ups from everyone who knows me.
> 
> Sooo..I'll be trying it and reporting how it works/looks for NW3. If nothing else, it's cheaper than all this crap we keep buying and will probably last us till Replicel comes along and saves our real hair.
> 
> Thoughts anyone? Anyone tried it? I'm curious to hear of a similar experience to mine. Kinda long hair, small scale thinning etc.


 I prefer Dermmatch, Toppik comes off to easily.. But I keep my hair short, so it's easier for me.

----------


## Jcm800

Let me know how it goes Against, im of the same opinion as yourself. Got a fair amount left but it's thinning and some of that magic sprinkle shit might fix me for a while..

----------


## sizzlinghairs

R u pretty sure its worse at front and temples or might/might not be? Thanks man.

----------


## AgainstThis

The temples sure aren't getting any better man...there's always fuzz there, but it never seems to grow into anything.

What really brought it home for me though, was noticing my crown the other day. I've always had a rock solid, super thick crown. Then, whilst I was taking a bunch of comparison pics, I noticed what seemed like a huge bald patch back there. I almost screamed. I combed my hair back, patch was gone. I combed it forward, patch was kind of there. In short, whilst it's not the horror I was initially led to believe it was, my crown is DEFINITELY thinning, presumably to take me to an adorable NW3V pattern of baldness.

So. Toppik till Replicel and I pray my hair recedes SLOWLY. I have long hair with a lot of good fuzz in the receded areas, so I'm thinking that with minimal use of Toppik and their fancy hairline brush thingie, I'll be fine. Half the people online claim it runs and stains, the other half that it's damn near impossible to have it come off, unless you go and dive underwater.

I swear to God, if my free sample arrives, I use it and the clock turns back I'm going to break down and weep right in front of my ****ing bathroom sink. Then I'm going to post here and tell you to throw everything else out the window and get that shit.

IF it works.

----------


## thechamp

Hmm mine seems to be getting better

----------


## Jcm800

Too bad, it'll fall out before long champ if you rely on TRX2  :Wink:

----------


## sizzlinghairs

wait a minute against this, 2-3 months ago that bald patch wasnt there, and now you have one? Is there ANY chance it was there the whole time?

----------


## AgainstThis

Possibly. It has to do with overall crown density.

Back in the GOOD days, I had so much density in my crown, I could tousle my hair ten different ways back there and no skin would show. Now, unless it's properly combed and in place, white shows. The reason I wasn't on to this earlier is that I never had any cause to watch my crown closely and when I did, It was always combed, so I never noticed any thinning really.

Currently, it's not something that worries me greatly since it's easily covered up by my existing hair. That's what I once said about my temple corners though, mwaha.

I'd also like to note that I ordered a final, fourth batch of TRX2, just to have my mind easy that I really TRIED this one before giving up. I never received notification of shipment, even though they took my money right and proper. I also asked them whether or not they'll be sending an extra 3 bottles as part of their hair growth scam. They'll probably come up with some BS excuse about how my payments were not "on time" -their time- and not even ship that.

The thing that REALLY felt good about the TRX2 process was me ripping Whitfield's letter to shreds the other day. The one that came with the first batch, claiming that "results would far exceed my expectations". I had it saved in my little psycho file from way back in January, thinking to myself that "Hey, in 9 months I'll be twirling my new frontal locks and reading this with a big ole smile on my face!"

Currently, I'm eagerly waiting my tin of fake fibers that will at least LOOK right.

----------


## thechamp

John cryer from two and a half men uses it

----------


## doke

hi jcm and guys in uk ideal world tv did a demo of there super million hair its like toppik but seemed better.
You can buy if as a 5 piece set of two piece i have never tried any of that shite as i wanted real hair back but alas it may never happen.
Anyone remember that paint you sprayed on the bald spots and when it rained you was in trouble hahaha. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

not unless we have a wayne rooney which seems to be quite good if you can afford £20,000 as he did.

----------


## AgainstThis

Seriously though, why did this never occur to me before?

Toppik and the such are new to the market, have super-obvious benefits, confirmed by a bunch of users, and yet we stick to lotions and pills that ultimately do nothing but make us feel better about ourselves. We see one hair sprout and we rejoice like the desperate idiots we've become.

Now think about this. There's a goddamn pepper spray that takes less time to apply than it takes to brush your teeth and it makes your head look fuller. And it's affordable. And if you have minor loss, it restores something glorious (I've yet to try this out myself, I'll be sure to report either ecstatic babbling and weeping praise of Toppik or more disilussioned bitterness).

Now, I'm 30 and married and my advancing loss is apparent only to close family and people who've known and followed me for a long time. Most people I can still fool by going out only at night and with my hair always styled just so. So by using this concealer, I get a huge chunk of my mojo back. Heck, if it wasn't for the inner narcissist idiot, I wouldn't give two ****s about my hair loss. But the nagging little voice is ALWAYS there. So. Toppik. Feed the voice. Put your money and time into something that'll produce "visible, honest results".

It'd be super cool if there was a treatment, a real, proven, EFFECTIVE treatment to get natural, 100% hair right now, but there just isn't. So for those of us hoping to last another 5 years till the Big Cure comes along, what better way to go than a fiber concealer? I mean it makes ****ing SENSE!

And if you order from the States it comes infinitely cheaper than if you get it in Europe. I swear, if my shit comes and it works I don't know what I'll do...probably scream and scream and scream and just stare at the timelapse in the mirror  :Smile:

----------


## doke

yo ride on against i may give it a try,the only thing i see is the toppik comes in very small containers so if you have to use it a lot then it will become expensive.
I saw a guy i think on you tube that grows a beard then shaves it and uses it on his bald spots and it looked ok. :EEK!:

----------


## doke

:EEK!: well guys i see that spectral dnc n nanoxidil, and spectral f7 are available to buy at around £32 a bottle i think as time goes on it will get cheaper.

----------


## PaulC

> well guys i see that spectral dnc n nanoxidil, and spectral f7 are available to buy at around £32 a bottle i think as time goes on it will get cheaper.


 I have seen Spectral.F7 advertised on hair product sale web sites but always with the proviso that they will send out when they themselves had received the stock.  I was not aware that these sites had received their orders from DS Labs.   Spectral DNC-N is still elusive as I have not seen it advertised anywhere else but on the DS Labs site.

However no doubt they will appear soon which is very exciting but leaves the question of what to do, which product to try?

Im tempted to have a go with Spectral.F7 first and if there is no great success try Spectral.DNC-N.  

Im not sure what DS Labs recommend.  Spectral.F7 is supposed to be a booster product although it can be used as a stand alone.   Do they recommend that it should be used along with Spectral-DNC-N.  Should these two new products be considered mutually compatible?   I dont know yet.....but, imagine if one of these products works!! or both!!!....hope so..

----------


## doke

i have found a site where its available for the price i quoted i think only fo europe.

----------


## Ted

Where are the clinical trials?

----------


## Jcm800

TRX2 trials should have been posted by now, who cares anyway? They'd be unbelievable in any case.

----------


## Ted

A question to the ones who have noticed possitive results, did you shed more than usual before it got better?

I think my hair is thicker now after 6 month but my left temple looks alittle worse.

----------


## 30plus

Ted my friend - as i approach 9 months in a few days my results are exactly the same as yours and i believe most on trx2.

Thicker hair yes. Still receding slightly yes.  No regrowth as yet

----------


## clandestine

9 months is a long time to allow for regrowth. As of right now I'm hearing no significant progress being made on Trx2. Seriously starting to sound like a load of shit, sorry boys.

----------


## crowningglory

I'd love to see those data too - didn't they say it was going to be published those weeks?

----------


## crowningglory

> TRX2 trials should have been posted by now, who cares anyway? They'd be unbelievable in any case.


 I'd love to see those data too - didn't they say it was going to be published those weeks?

----------


## Jcm800

Far as I recall data should have been posted around the end of September? That's what Andy said to me ages ago.

----------


## doke

The divine skin nanoxidil 5% supposed to be above minoxidil for results? i wonder if it is as always a bit sceptical,i did contact ds and they said to use with the f7 so that would be a bit expensive.
We all would not mind if it helped but as always until we try it nothing is proved. :EEK!:

----------


## Zoidberg

Results are up:
http://www .trx2.com/store/clinical-study-results/

----------


## AgainstThis

Suspiciously lacking any and all pictures and basically telling me that by now I should have seen a 35% increase in my hair and that if I keep at it for another 9 months, it will be a whopping 50% increase.

I just don't see it. Really. Maybe it'll happen but I just can't be that optimistic.

PS My Toppik arrives on Monday. Will let you know how viable it may be till I get the full 50% back. Mwaha  :Smile:

----------


## PaulC

> The divine skin nanoxidil 5% supposed to be above minoxidil for results? i wonder if it is as always a bit sceptical,i did contact ds and they said to use with the f7 so that would be a bit expensive.
> We all would not mind if it helped but as always until we try it nothing is proved.


 Im planning to try F7 first, then if thats not giving results try DNC-N and finally combine them if need be but that would be expensive.

----------


## Ted

Yea, it would have been nice with some pictures. Still Im pleased with the numbers. Now we hopefully have something to look forward to =).

One thing that strikes me though is this:

Duration of hair loss (months)
TRX2
5.3 ± 3.1
Placebo
4.7 ± 2.3

Why did they choose people who just had begun losing hair?

----------


## Jcm800

I must be on the vegetable capsules-bullshit baffles brains and off they go again. Who were these trial people? Where's pictorial evidence? Oh and let's all fund them for twelve months now? They keep dangling that carrot..

----------


## gutted

> Yea, it would have been nice with some pictures. Still Im pleased with the numbers. Now we hopefully have something to look forward to =).
> 
> One thing that strikes me though is this:
> 
> Duration of hair loss (months)
> TRX2
> 5.3 ± 3.1
> Placebo
> 4.7 ± 2.3
> ...


 I think the idea is that the people in the early stages of hair loss will (re)gain significant regrowth, hence why they were picked.

----------


## AgainstThis

What Ted notes is the most interesting. If all test subjects had JUST begun losing their hair (And how is that measured exactly? A NW1 breaking to 2? Not even THAT maybe? So actually people with zero visible loss?) how are any gains measured?

And yes, whilst it would make sense that if this alters your metabolism and BLAH BLAH it would take that much time to accomplish I seriously doubt it. No pictures is the biggest problem here. 

Still. Between Replicel and Toppik, I get a tiny bit optimistic here people  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Yep, I'm the negative poster here but I'm not convinced by these results in the slightest. I'm quitting at eight months but will however continue taking individual compounds for the hell of it and because it's cheaper.

Interesting to see how long termers get on with it tho-good luck, keen for you guys to report temporal hair re-growth!

----------


## Ted

> What Ted notes is the most interesting. If all test subjects had JUST begun losing their hair (And how is that measured exactly? A NW1 breaking to 2? Not even THAT maybe? So actually people with zero visible loss?) how are any gains measured?
> 
> And yes, whilst it would make sense that if this alters your metabolism and BLAH BLAH it would take that much time to accomplish I seriously doubt it. No pictures is the biggest problem here. 
> 
> Still. Between Replicel and Toppik, I get a tiny bit optimistic here people


 Well in the CUSTOMER TESTIMONIALS the test persons are NW 2 and 4 so I dont know what to believe

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> Suspiciously lacking any and all pictures and basically telling me that by now I should have seen a 35% increase in my hair and that if I keep at it for another 9 months, it will be a whopping 50% increase.
> 
> I just don't see it. Really. Maybe it'll happen but I just can't be that optimistic.
> 
> PS My Toppik arrives on Monday. Will let you know how viable it may be till I get the full 50% back. Mwaha


 
So the "results" are out but they don't show any pics or real proof! Yeah, I can do that too. I can come up with some snake oil and make my own "study" and "results" and tell the world it works. These mother ****ers are some die-hard scammers. I can't believe people still talk about this Trx crap.

Let us know how the Toppik works. I'm thinking about giving it a try.

----------


## HairyHair

> Yea, it would have been nice with some pictures. Still Im pleased with the numbers. Now we hopefully have something to look forward to =).
> 
> One thing that strikes me though is this:
> 
> Duration of hair loss (months)
> TRX2
> 5.3 ± 3.1
> Placebo
> 4.7 ± 2.3
> ...


 This must be a spelling mistake. In the beginning it says "Alopecia must have been present for at least 6 months...". I guess they means years not month. I have dropped them a line.

----------


## clandestine

> So the "results" are out but they don't show any pics or real proof! Yeah, I can do that too. I can come up with some snake oil and make my own "study" and "results" and tell the world it works. These mother ****ers are some die-hard scammers. I can't believe people still talk about this Trx crap.
> 
> Let us know how the Toppik works. I'm thinking about giving it a try.


 Thus we should all stop posting in this thread..

----------


## ALLISWELL

i discovered a new product and named it TRX3, 

Clinical studies results below:

6 month = 50&#37; increase in hair
12 months = 80% increase in hair.

Buy out now limited stock available.

----------


## doke

I still do not know why you guys are talking about trx as the ingredience has been around many years and as said before you can make the vit supplement up yourselves for a lot less money.
Its time to move on to something else it may help as a vit with other topicals but not at the cost it is. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## doke

> i discovered a new product and named it TRX3, 
> 
> Clinical studies results below:
> 
> 6 month = 50% increase in hair
> 12 months = 80% increase in hair.
> 
> Buy out now limited stock available.


 50% AND 80% OF HOW MANY PEOPLE? :EEK!:

----------


## doke

Hi guys just checked it out it seems that there were 29-30 people and that the results are not that good compaired to minoxidil trials as they used 2000 people and the results were very high thats why it came on to the market with the high drug safty tests that incures.
So as said its a thing that can be used alongside as jcm is doing but due to its cost i will not be buying anymore if it was a lot more lower cost i might have.
When we think of beginning male pattern and the advanced stage there still is not one single thing that will regrow hair on totally cue baldness and something that you can use and see tremendous results only a hair transplant that has come a long way nowadays.
Will spectrals new topicals do it i somehow doubt it,its all about making money,stem cell treatments well maybe i am on one of these at the moment but i still think the balls out on this one,i will know in about another two months if its going to help. :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

I have checked out the astressin b peptide and it seems it has only gave results in mice? well a lot of treatments said to help with pattern loss seem to be tested on mice,so if we use the spectral f7 its just a trial we do know that latisse is being tested on humans and also stem cell treatments are at this time.
It is frustrating that some treatments may help keep what you have there needs to be a treatment that regrows hair and that is the hard part,and when it comes which i think it will how much will it cost and the company will make millions.
But if that does happen other hair loss scams will be out of the window,the stemcell baldness site have a company that has found that mpb patients can regrow hair again on cue baldness its a case of finding the stem cells to turn the follicules back on again.

----------


## AgainstThis

Also, they report a 50% increase in hair regrowth after a year and a half. 

This means that areas who now appear thin, will be completely covered. Without pictures, I call TOTAL bullshit. The only future TRX2 has as is, is if they cut the price to around 20 Euros per bottle. Then it can compete with the rest of the harmless vitamins.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

no way, in the end I thought this was going to be legit........just kidding



Click Here to spend your time more wisely

----------


## thechamp

Well my hair is easily 35 percent better and even if they had pics you would just say they where photo shopped any way

----------


## puclajsna

Doke, what is the name of yuor stem tretmant.Are you setisfied until now?

----------


## Jcm800

It's a scam, I wish some one would close them down. The thought of Whitfield getting pissed in a wine bar laughing his head off about ripping us off really grates with me, people stop ordering it, bah we'll see, roll on twelve months for you long termers, you'll still be wondering where your temple regrowth is..

----------


## HairyHair

Not sure why some are so negative about their study. Scientifically the study looks perfectly legitimate to me. Pictures would be nice though. Personally I do see improvements - certainly in the ca. 40&#37; scale described. Temples look much nicer too..

----------


## Less101

> Hi guys just checked it out it seems that there were 29-30 people and that the results are not that good compaired to minoxidil trials as they used 2000 people and the results were very high thats why it came on to the market with the high drug safty tests that incures.
> So as said its a thing that can be used alongside as jcm is doing but due to its cost i will not be buying anymore if it was a lot more lower cost i might have.
> When we think of beginning male pattern and the advanced stage there still is not one single thing that will regrow hair on totally cue baldness and something that you can use and see tremendous results only a hair transplant that has come a long way nowadays.
> Will spectrals new topicals do it i somehow doubt it,its all about making money,stem cell treatments well maybe i am on one of these at the moment but i still think the balls out on this one,i will know in about another two months if its going to help.


 interesting. where did you get that from?...2000 people in a clinical trial sounds a lot...usually placebo controlled trials are much smaller as extremely expensice.

----------


## doke

> Doke, what is the name of yuor stem tretmant.Are you setisfied until now?


 hi pucclajsna i did not want you guys to know the name until i have been using it for at least 3 to 5 months,as i do not want you to buy unless i have some results.
If you want to pm me i will tell you but its a bit costly to buy although i did get a discount and i only have to apply every other day 0.4mls. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis-any luck with the magic sprinkle dust?

----------


## AgainstThis

JCM you gotta try this to believe it!

First time application today, clumsy as I could get. I just took particular care not to overdo it and just lightly sprinkle across my ever expanding middle part.

I was totally blown away. Before my eyes, the wide parting closed, closed more and then disappeared. My hair actually STAYED in place and framed my face without ugly white scalp showing all along the battered parting. None of it came on the pillow when I slept and it immediately came off in the shower, without causing any mess.

It's hard to believe that this lipstick-sized container in my bathroom can change the way my hair looks in a heartbeat when I've tortured myself with pills and vitamins and false hope for so long.

Look for the authorized Toppik dealer in your country and order a free sample. You'll only pay for postage and especially if you've still got hair, it's one of the best investments you're gonna make. I hear that if you get the spray attachment and special comb you can work towards creating a new hairline but I'm hesitant to go there still, for fear it might look fake.

For all practical purposes, Toppik is ****ing aces in my book  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

I admit there is no doubt my hair is 35 to 40 percent better 9 months in I'm not shedding that's not a ****ing placebo effect I'm gonna re order in 2 months looking good to me

----------


## Jcm800

Sounds good Against, only problem I could have with it is that I wear my hair messy. Think that stuff might best be applied to a stable/flat kind of hairstyle?

----------


## baldrock

Against,

Will Toppik come off if you sweat pretty bad? I know it comes off in the shower easily but just wondering if you were to sweat a bunch would it come falling off? I'm tempted to try it as well.

Also, what are the ingredients in TRX2?

----------


## Amercancer

They say it's a scam. Don't kno.

----------


## Jcm800

> They say it's a scam. Don't kno.


 Champ, not you in disguise by any chance? :Wink:  lol

----------


## PaulC

More info on Spectral.DNC-N which contains Nanoxidil instead of Minoxidil.

http://translate.google.co.uk/transl...26prmd%3Dimvns


Exciting times for those of us relatively recent sufferers who decline to use Minox or Fin (or TRX2!!) but where hoping for new stuff to come along.  
Spectral.F7 and Spectal.DNC-N are on thier way. :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

Who says it's a scam

----------


## rededge

Hello everyone... Long time reader, first time poster. I have been using toppik for about 3-4 months now and I must say it's absolutely brilliant! I tend to use a little bit during the week, and apply more at weekends if I'm going out etc. Only problem I can see is that it makes your hair look that good that you get a bit depressed remembering that it's basically like painting your hair! And if you have had it on for a few days it's a bit disheartening showering and revealing your 'true' hair. Been following the trx2 forum for a while just seeing people's reaction to it. I'll stick to toppik for the time being :/

----------


## kanyon

Just wondering how Toppik works if you use Regaine. I mean if you apply Regaine in the morning before work do you apply Topik straight after or vice versa?

Along with general grease on you head, that's a lot of crap in your hair.

----------


## rededge

@ Kanyon - To be honest I dont use rogaine (never have) so dont really know how Toppik works with it.  Does rogain make your hair wet?  I would say apply Rogain then wait until it dries before applying Toppik

----------


## kanyon

Yeah it does make your hair damp and oily for at least an hour. It dries quicker if your hair is clean. I think that's a good idea about applying it after Regaine has dried. Which means I'll be going to the disabled toilet on my level every morning around 9.30 if I start using Toppik.

----------


## rededge

I often apply it when i get to work in the morning...you dont need to apply a lot and once you get used to applying it, you can do it in a minute or so. you could apply it to slightly damp hair...dont know how effective it would be...but if you want to avoid people questionning why your going to the disabled toilets every morning then this might be your best option

----------


## doke

> Yeah it does make your hair damp and oily for at least an hour. It dries quicker if your hair is clean. I think that's a good idea about applying it after Regaine has dried. Which means I'll be going to the disabled toilet on my level every morning around 9.30 if I start using Toppik.


 Hi get propylene glycol free minoxidil its much better or use regaine foam. :EEK!:

----------


## RichardDawkins

Seriously? this TRx2 Bullshit thread is still alive

----------


## kanyon

Maybe I will give the foam a go. Ive been using the dropper stuff for 8 years and although I get no benefits from it anymore I've been too scared to try something different.

----------


## AgainstThis

I just finished studying up on their "study".

Even supposing everything in there is true, TRX2 will have ZERO effect on the amount of hair you lose every day, which indeed, makes it similar to minoxidil.

Best case scenario is that after a year and a half, you'll see 50% regrowth (of what sort, they did not say, however. New vellous hairs shouldn't count as regrowth) and your existing hair will have thickened around 30% which will be BORDERLINE noticeable and possibly NOT noticeable at all.

Those facts combined with ZERO pictures ( I mean seriously, if a patient regained 50% of their terminal hair in any given area, the pictorial result would be highly impressive) lead me to believe that at BEST, TRX2 is a competent vitamin complex, sold at an excessively high price.

Personally, I'll be taking it for a total of 15 months (My new order came in and the next one is free, so why not?) after which I'm going back to Inneov or some other cheap placebo that I love and trust  :Smile:

----------


## Zoidberg

> I just finished studying up on their "study".
> 
> Even supposing everything in there is true, TRX2 will have ZERO effect on the amount of hair you lose every day, which indeed, makes it similar to minoxidil.
> 
> Best case scenario is that after a year and a half, you'll see 50% regrowth (of what sort, they did not say, however. New vellous hairs shouldn't count as regrowth) and your existing hair will have thickened around 30% which will be BORDERLINE noticeable and possibly NOT noticeable at all.
> 
> Those facts combined with ZERO pictures ( I mean seriously, if a patient regained 50% of their terminal hair in any given area, the pictorial result would be highly impressive) lead me to believe that at BEST, TRX2 is a competent vitamin complex, sold at an excessively high price.
> 
> Personally, I'll be taking it for a total of 15 months (My new order came in and the next one is free, so why not?) after which I'm going back to Inneov or some other cheap placebo that I love and trust


 Absolutely agree, I've always been surprised that they should recommend taking trx2 with minox... as it's supposed to do the same job as minox!
Surely it would make more sense to combine it with anti-DHT treatment?
As for inneov, I'm making my own version. Go to myprotein.com and you can get everything you need from there at next to nothing comparatively.
I'm doing greentea extract, zinc, resveratrol and taurine at more potent doses than inneov.
Also on Saw Palmetto... and soy milk rather than normal milk.
At the very least I'm feeling healthy!
Basically I'm trying to follow the treatment protocol from hairloss-research.org

----------


## 30plus

Here is my own 9 month update - independent of TRX2!:

1. Hair count - (1) on main area of head. Difficut to say. Haven't lost musch there. (2) hairline and crown have definitely got worse. No doubt about that.

2. Hair thickness - I would say 30% increase is about right. Definitely better than it was 9 months ago for sure.

3. Terminal hair change - not sure. Certainly not on hairline.

4. Self evaluation - 6. I am genuinely very pleased with the texture and body my thicker hair that TRX2 has given me. I am though concerned over the continued depletion of my hairline and crown. Regrowth minimal at best on the rest of my head.

As with all my posts ... I am going to stick with it for a little while longer as we have no other alternative...

----------


## thechamp

I'm still nit shedding my hair is easily 40 percent better my sister commented on my hair for what it's worth she's like your hair is looking so thick  :Smile:  I'm sticking with trx2

----------


## Jcm800

champ - good for you. Now let's not hear any more rants from you saying everyone send it back blah blah if it's working for you GRRREAT!

----------


## thechamp

Since I'm not a alien and I'm having results to me is a good sign some people will just take longer than others

----------


## Jcm800

And youre hardly bald. Carry on taking it, before long you'll be crying scam-anyway be lucky  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

Mate to me if this continues this is the real deal for me so I don't give a flying **** what you think I'm still not shedding my hair is much thicker shouldn't I be shedding buy bow mr hair specialist

----------


## AgainstThis

Champ, you didn't even read a line of that study, did you?

*TRX2 HAS ZERO EFFECT ON THE AMOUNT OF HAIR YOU SHED OR NOT SHED.*

The only thing the study says it does -IF it is to be believed- it makes current hair thicker -a little- and after a year and a half grows back half of what you lost as POSSIBLY garbage vellous hairs. 

This does not in any way block DHT or inhibit the hair erosion progress. 

When I first started taking TRX2 I stopped shedding after a 2 month shed from hell. Now, 9 months on it, I've been shedding again for a couple of months. Maybe it'll stop in a month or two, or maybe it won't. It has NOTHING to do with taking the compound.

----------


## Jcm800

Show me temporal regrowth champ, impress me. I don't give a hoot about how thick your hair is or the amounts you shed. You're in for a shock dude.

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis - how are you finding the toppik-still impressed with it?

----------


## AgainstThis

It's a pretty good touch-me-up for now. It takes a lot of practice to be able to use it skillfully and not have it look like you've painted over your thinning scalp.

Think of it as some truly innovative styling gel. It holds your hair together better and makes it look thicker where it would otherwise listlessly flop and limp and show scalp. In general I use only a little when I'm going out and I don't want to worry about scalp show through on the sides.

If applied to a completely bald area, it is VERY noticeable and ridiculous. On the other hand, if it finds hair, it blends seamlessly. I'd say get a travel-size sample for next-to-nothing and see if it works for you.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

thought i would chip in with my results. Im currently in the middle of month 5.


Trx2 has beyond all doubt thickened my hair and made it more healthy. My frontal hairline looks quite good. My crown is defin healthy. But like a lot of other people my temples and other parts of my hairline keep pushing back relentlessly. I will say I have had some days where my temples actually looked really good but then reality seems to kick in and I see strong signs of recession.

Im thinking about adding a mild topical anti androgen like ketoconazole cream like once @ night to see if that works. 

I will stay on trx2 till something better comes out due to the fact it has 0 side effects and definitely thickens hair. Yes the price is steep, but I dont know of anything else out there right now that can offer me what trx2 is. If anyone has other suggestions, Im all ears.

p.s. I know some of you are going to say take the ingredients seperately, but it seems like they have formulated the exact ratios. Im sure they are ripping us off but I cannot see a better option that is just as easy to take with 0 side effects.

----------


## Jcm800

Sizzling I'm nearly at eight months I will stop TRX2 then and continue with separate compounds along with minoxidil I doubt things will change much, it will be interesting to see if the ratios mean anything at all..

----------


## 30plus

Wow interesting post Sizzlinghairs. My EXACT results and thoughts about TRX2

I am afraid to say that by month 9 your hairline will have been pushed back a tiny bit further :-(

This seems to be the result that most are getting. Thicker hair, no regrowth and a continually receding hairline. 

TRX2 are surely reading this - guys can you please put up something about temporal recession / regrowth???

I am praying that it will happen at some point - or at least halt my slow decline. As each month passes I lose a little bit more hope... Kind of in the same way I am losing my hairline... little by little

----------


## Jcm800

I would say my existing hair slightly has more volume, but - i'm receding still, granted i'm seeing a few hairs appear but that's Minox at play. No one has said they have halted their hairline recession let alone seen new growth hence i'm stopping. Anyway - i'll still be around, i really want to hear you guy's reporting in with new found gains and growth - i wait with baited breath..

----------


## sizzlinghairs

BEST case scenario guys, our temple regions need like 12+ months for regrowth. but very very unlikely

----------


## Jcm800

My eight months are up. Can't say I'm going to miss this rubbish-continuing with separate compounds tho for the hell of it.

----------


## stripey

There are some photos on the website. Check out the 'clinical study page' on the trx2 website...

----------


## Jcm800

Lol! There you go everyone- they've dangled the carrot to 18 months-keep taking it, can't wait to see you all with growth like that! :Wink:

----------


## Ted

Finally!
The focus in the first pic is a bit different from the second one and I would like to see pictures of bigger areas.

They have at least changed months to years in the part we talked about before.

I still dont believe they are rotten to the bone and tries to scam people so Im looking forward to what the future will bring.

----------


## gutted

exactly the type of hairs that ive been noticing throughtout my scalp except the temples (as of yet), this shows HAIR COUNT actually does increase, if you read the pipe analogy someone explained regarding potassium channels earlier in the thread, these hairs should eventually become thicker!

----------


## stripey

I'm not too bothered for regrowth. I'm lucky that although I started receding at 22, my hair loss hasn't been aggressive. I'm now 28 and often get compliments about how thick and curly my hair is. My hair seems thicker and healthier since I have been using trx2. I can't really complain too much! I just wish the product wasn't quite as pricey as it is.

----------


## Jcm800

If they dropped the price by half I'd carry on, haven't seen anything to make me think taking separate compounds wouldnt have the same benefit (if any) as TRX2. Still let's see what the future brings for you guys sailing into the night on the good ship Whitfield.

----------


## clandestine

Stop posting here. Seriously. Stop. Thanks.

----------


## AgainstThis

That picture, the 18 month picture, shows TREMENDOUS regrowth compared to baseline. Sadly, it's just a microscope closeup and no one tells us if that hair becomes thick and terminal, EVER.

In general, I bid this thread goodbye. If by some goddamn miracle TRX2 restores anything major, I'll make a NEW thread, called "Tom Whitfield I love you."

Take care sweet TRX2 people and don't forget, my next order is free  :Smile:

----------


## HairyHair

I'd say the ratio of thin hair to terminal certainly improved after 18 month compared to baseline. according to their figure 3 +23&#37; after 9 month and 36% after 18 month. None of their patients were on other drugs so results are due to TRX2. To me this looks impressive. 
myself i'm in for ca. 9 month now with nice results...hair became much thicker and i believe i also start getting some regrowth.

----------


## 30plus

So I was bored at home last night and I decided to go through all my old photos from the last 5 years that I've struggled with MPB. 

And you know what? I've decided that I am actually very impressed with TRX2.

My hair today looks much thicker and healthier than it did when I was getting the best results from Propecia back in 2007. 

I have absolutely no doubt that my hair would be looking a lot worse had it not been for my last 9 months on TRX2.

My only gripe is my hairline which still struggles. However without TRX2 I am sure it would be in far worse shape. For me that is RESULTS.

I know I am going to be shot down by everyone for saying this - but I actually recommend TRX2. Sorry for those of you that have had no results yet but as we are all due 3 months free shortly I would hang in there.

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis - before you go - how are you finding the magic dust now that you've had it a few days? Do you find you feel dependant on it? Or is it just for special occasion's? - has anybody close to you commented on your hair when you use it? Cheers.

----------


## AgainstThis

Actually I didn't end up using Toppik at all after those initial tests. Not that it was bad, but my loss is frontal, so any truly heavy-handed makeup there would be IMMEDIATELY noticeable. I hear it works miracles for people suffering loss on the crown though.

It was good for a special occasion or two, gave me a slight confidence boost, going out in heavy wind and knowing that my hair would stay in place, but think of it as a good mousse/gel that keeps your hair where it is and makes it appear thicker. It doesn't give you any NEW hair or the feeling of bulk associated with it. It's smoke and mirrors and that's why I don't think I'll ultimately be ordering anything apart from my sample. Like if you're on TV and it's a moderat closeup, sure your hair will look good, but it does NOT hold up to close examination. 

Best way to see how/if Toppik works for you is to apply for one of the free samples. Nothing to lose there, really.

----------


## Ted

I've asked this before but since I only got two answers I'll ask again. Have anyone noticed problems with erection since starting trx2?

I know my problems probably come from quitting finasteride but I just want to make sure.

----------


## gutted

> I've asked this before but since I only got two answers I'll ask again. Have anyone noticed problems with erection since starting trx2?
> 
> I know my problems probably come from quitting finasteride but I just want to make sure.


 nope, no issues here.

----------


## AgainstThis

If nothing else, stronger erections. Carnitine will do that to you  :Smile:

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Against this, dont leave us!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

Please note that the % numbers given above are the means, i.e. contain the results of ALL participants within the test population. For instance, while the mean percentage increase in terms of hair count was 49.2% after 18 month, some individuals experienced a percentage increase of as much as 120%. Individual results varied depending on the participant's type of hair loss and individual metabolism. Within the active treatment group 87% of participants recorded cessation of hair loss and a significant increase in the number of hair/hair thickness after 9 month of treatment. Those results are extremely encouraging for men and women suffering from hair loss. The efficacy of TRX2 combined with its safety and excellent tolerability may make this product a viable and attractive alternative to common treatments such as finasteride and minoxidil. Click here to read the the full research article online.
If you have not yet tried TRX2 yourself, now is the time to get started: We offer a 12% discount on our Hair Growth Club and Bulk Offerings if ordered by 30.11.2011 (see below for further details).

----------


## Jcm800

Yep I should think everyone got it that's ordered from them, me included.

----------


## AgainstThis

You just miss my scientific viewpoints on erections, admit it!

On other acts of universal randomness, TRX2 just sent me their new newsletter today (And the first in over a year, really) where they state what Parrot-Champ posted. "49% is an average of ALL participants, some actually had an 87% increase or even 120%" meaning that someone grew more than double the hair he had on his head.

Now if you ask me that is ****ing ABSURD, RIDICULOUS and unless they have PICTORIAL PROOF to back it up (Not a zoomed in baseline and two zoom outs to support the 18 month carrot) it's again BULLSHIT.

Also, I think my crown is thinning. **** me sideways Sidney  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ted

Why don't I get any mail? =\

AgainstThis:
It can be that they took a person with 10 hair straws in the measured area and that he got 22 hair straws after 18 months

----------


## AgainstThis

Ted, this is why this kind of study can be VERY misleading without pictures. Is it total growth? All over? Are all these hairs terminal and real or did they count vellus as well?

You have to realize that their claim is EXTRAVAGANT, Replicel is sinking millions into this and say that if "they manage to hit 50% regrowth it's essentially a homerun". Why? Because if you regain 50% of your overall lost density, especially on an early NW, it'll look like you aren't really losing hair at all. Essentially, a cure. 

So maybe the 2X2 square they measured grew 4 new hairs and 6 vellous ones. End result would probably look no more than the start result. 

PICTORIAL RESULTS OF YOUR "SUCCESS STORIES" WHITFIELD. UNTIL THEN YOUR MARKETING IS UNCONVINCING.

----------


## Jcm800

The mail from them made my blood boil actually. Those pics as you say Against are not in the least convincing. The first is blurred and the other two are zoomed in. 

They are a cold hearted calculating group of scammers, really wish people would see this and stop ordering it, but alas desperation..

----------


## HairyHair

To be fair one needs to say that those studies are carried out scientifically and published in peer reviewed journals. have you ever seen a serious scientific publication showing passport style photos of their patients? 

I'd say they could be made up much easier than the pictures they show in their study. I'm not defending their study just saying that their high resolution microscopic photo is pretty convincing to me.

----------


## Jcm800

But the 'studies' were viewed as far as I can tell, by their fellow Oxford Uni bum chums. I'm not convinced at all. And I'll keep posting negative about Bio labs until I see reason to praise them. I want this to be a breakthrough as much as anyone on here. I don't see it tho, hope you guys taking it long term prove me wrong.

----------


## AgainstThis

That's the point! It's NOT a peer-reviewed study, it's not been reviewed by ANYONE, it was just presented into an Oxford Grad Seminar which has precisely zero actual bearing. NOT convincing.

----------


## Jcm800

And as a foot note in their email they say they'll give an "interesting analysis about the current hype on "stemcell" therapies and what we think about it" - cheeky bastards, Whitfield is a master con artist.

----------


## AgainstThis

Master? Hardly.

He's the latest in a long line of hair miracle con-men. His trick works because A) We're all desperate and B) he employs clever fact-stating where he inserts his own bullshit. But mostly he succeeds because of factor A.

I have a challenge for you Whitfield. If you are SO convinced your weresnake oil works, give it away for free to one hundred people. (Though I doubt he has more clients than that...) and then use them all to promote it's miraculous EFFECTS of 50&#37; hair regrowth on average.

(I'm really looking forward to my, let's say, 89% here?)

----------


## Jcm800

Good shout - come on Whitfield we know you read this, free trial it as a promo, prove you have faith in it, and you're not out to fleece us.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

against, what makes u think ur crown is thinning?

----------


## crowningglory

against i haven't been here for a while but weren't you one seeing positive results and were praising trx2? did all improvements reported disappear or did you just change your view? i'm just worried if any effects gained by TRX2 may have disappeared over time?

Obviously the only results that count are your own ones. myself i started trx2 in february with highly satisfying results to date. I definitely grew more hair - my overall look visibly improved a lot, most pronounced in the frontal/mid area. I will try to shoot a photo sometime during the next days and post it here.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

you used to have to drive a wagon town to town to sell this stuff...


now you just huck it on the internet and have all the people who think an unknown vitamin pill will cure their hair loss pay for delivery...



if this worked... whitefield would be on oprah with pictures proving it works and not hiding hucking pills from some sketchy website


you guys all waited a long time for the 4th quarter "proof" and you got something I could have made in 5 minutes using an excel spreadsheet 


yet were still wondering if it works?

maybe he actually invented the mecca of all hairloss cures in the form of a pill... and is too busy doing [blank] to make billions from the pill by marketing it correctly?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

crowning, what else r u on?

----------


## crowningglory

> crowning, what else r u on?


 I have been taken minoxidil for the last couple of years. In Feb I switched to minoxidil-trx2 combination treatment as efficacy of minoxidil decreased drastically and I had a lot of hair shedding. Since June I have been on TRX2 only as I believe minoxidil doesn't do much to me anymore. However I wouldn't hesitate taking minoxidil back on again should things get worse but right now I'm quite happy with things as they are. hair fall is stable (i.e. not much shedding anymore) and I had a fair boost in hair thickness and regrowth I believe too.

----------


## AgainstThis

I used to praise it because I hadn't lost all my temple hair yet and observing the thickening of some of my frontal hair, I figured "hey it works!"

Then a massive shed hit me, temples disappeared completely and the front and crown started thinning too, slowly yet ever surely, proving once and for all that this does NOT work. And if some of my other hair is 20% thicker, BIG ****ING DEAL, I BOUGHT THIS FOR THE PROMISED TEMPORAL REGROWTH, ΝΟΤ ΤΟ ΜΑΚΕ ΜΥ BALDIE-CLOWN SIDE HAIR LOOK PRETTIER.

----------


## Jcm800

It's a scam, why do people still defend it? Wish some one would close Whitfield and Bio labs down. It's a disgrace that he can get away with ripping us off, makes me fkn angry. can trading standards intervene here I wonder?

----------


## clandestine

Best you can do is ignore this thread. Let it die. Stop posting here.

----------


## thechamp

That have had a 35 percent increase do we ignore that there is something to this product

----------


## Jcm800

What do you know about percentages champ? Stop promoting this shit.

----------


## crowningglory

crowning...sorry to hear about the rebound. 

Attached please find a photo as of today (9 month in):  sorry for the limited quality but I have nothing else on hands. I think one can see the difference anyway...particularly in the temple region.

- temples filled in, particularly on the left side
- thick hair + much more volume; comparing to older photos a significant improvement 
- I can see lots of fuzzy hair around the temple (regrowth?)

However, I believe the majority of the improvements contribute to "thickening up thin hair", i.e. hair that was thin and colorless appears now more normal again. Note that I had taken finasteride and minoxidil prior to trx2 treatment with disappointing effects. I'm not defending or recommending this product - I just say that so far this product has a very positive effect on me - certainly better than what I expected when starting treatment.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Against, can you say beyond all reasonable doubt, and Im talking 100%, that ur crown is absolutely most definitely more thin now then when you started trx2? Like all ur progress is literrally dissapearing? Everything is just gone now?

Ur hair is worse off now then when you started? And this all happened in 2 months? From apparent progress to absolute sh*t?



(the reason Im asking all this, is because like crowning, I feel like Im definitely seeing positive results from trx2 and will be hitting month 6. Its very disheartining to think that within a couple months all my progress might go in the garbage)

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Against this, this was ur post almost exactly a month ago. You are saying from this post to right now, ur hair has gotten abysmally worse?

quote

Fair request.

Go here:

http://imageshack.us/g/809/dc10.jpg/

The very first pic is my hairline around mid December of 10. Notice how it's thin in the middle and the sides are almost gone. The other three shots are from this month.

Obviously they are cropped from real pictures and whilst they are not taken to show specifics, it gives you a good idea of what I mean by "better hair". The pictures were taken under a variety of lights, during all phases of the washed/unwhased cycle.

PS I also used to take a zinc supplement for 2 years. My hairloss at the time was real slow, so I thought it was working. Then, while still on it, a massive shed hit me and the zinc could do **** all about it, so don't put much hope there. Plus, a normal person gets all the zinc they need through their everyday diet.

Main difference is, back in December, it would be see through no matter what and I was also shedding MASSIVELY. It was damn depressing.* Now I shed hardly at all and the hair is slowly inching back towards healing.*    end quote


Anyways man, due to the sudden halting of progress, could maybe what ur going through right now just be a shed and thats it?

----------


## AgainstThis

Sadly, the shedding has been constant and heavy for the past two months. Same with the hairline recession. Sorry to say that whatever I was seeing at the time was probably due to my own natural hair cycling. Still, since I have 3 months of TRX2 to go through plus the winter where my hair usually grows much thicker and my metabolism should be all prepped up and calibrated, I'm waiting to see where it takes me.

*My main gripe is that TRX2 does not do what it proposes to do. If it said that it's a "borderline improvement" vitamin like Inneov for example, I'd be cool with my hair. But they promised shit and they did not deliver.*

----------


## thechamp

My hair is still no shedding appears to be getting better

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Gotcha. And Im not trying to attack you here but, you said you are shedding heavy and constant these past two months but that last thread I quoted you in says specifically, almost 1 month ago exactly, that your shedding was minimal.

----------


## AgainstThis

Wow, I've only been shedding like a mother****er for a month? That's a relief, feels like longer.

Bottom line is, if TRX2 was doing something to stabilize loss, it would only make sense, the longer I was on it, the less the shed. That is clearly not the case. I'm posting a round of pics from TODAY, 9 MONTHS AND CHANGE ON TRX2.

Show me the 35&#37; increase in hair density and I'll call you Houdini. The hair THICKNESS, sure. But density? I think not.

Day 0: http://img211.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc01470w.jpg

Day 276 (Mwaha): http://imageshack.us/g/535/dsc03147lj.jpg/

PS The pics in the last post as you can see don't really show much at all except for a slight thickening of the frontal hairline from a distance and under different lights. Things are BAD.

----------


## Jcm800

This is the thing - I have pretty good volume to existing hair, but I don't care about that! I wanted the signs of temporal re-growth. Sadly AgainstThis your hair is matching northwards and TRX2 isn't going to stop it. But, I'll eat my words if it does, don't see it tho.

----------


## AgainstThis

It won't man, I guarantee it. At BEST, it'll slow it down enough so I don't have to shave my head before Replicel delivers.

----------


## PaulC

> It won't man, I guarantee it. At BEST, it'll slow it down enough so I don't have to shave my head before Replicel delivers.


 Slightly off thread...but
Has anybody found any user reviews of Spectral-DNC-N??...this is the one with Nanoxidil not Minoxidil.  Its been on the market for a couple of months and I expected to hear lots about it...but nothing!!

----------


## sizzlinghairs

ok looking at ur pics, its negligible whether ur temples have gotten worse or not. But I am somewhat impressed that trx2 has essentially completely maintained what you had 9 months ago.  No sides, completely non hormonal with essentially total maintenance sounds decent to me. But I do also understand that you know your hair best and if you say it is receeding still then it most likely is. And it is also understandable to be pissed off at false claims which the "significant temple regrowth" is turning out to be.

----------


## thechamp

But when i lift my hair up i can See alot of new thin hairs under my left temple and middle section

----------


## Jcm800

Rubbish champ. You're seeing hairs miniturizing - shrinking and dying  :Wink:

----------


## KeepTheHair

I vote we have this thread deleted.

----------


## Jcm800

I vote that too - they won't delete it tho - pull the plug admin - starve Bio Labs of exposure please?

----------


## thechamp

What do u expect when we all cheek our hair everyday

----------


## Jcm800

Jeez someone close this thread if only just to shut champ up.

----------


## thechamp

It's time to get back on the real
Macoy props is

----------


## Jcm800

You really talk out of your arse champ-you said "god my hair is doing fine" yesterday. Now what's gone wrong in 24 hours?  Shut this thread down admin please.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

seriously champ? its all gone south in 24 hours?

----------


## thechamp

I'm suffer from major anixety so one day ibthink it's going well I don't know

----------


## AgainstThis

*laughing*

Whitfield is on the run. They just removed the "Customer Testimonials" from their website. About ****ing TIME.

----------


## Jcm800

Lol - he's running off with the money eh?

----------


## Jcm800

Nah just looked still there - https://www.trx2.com/store/customer-testimonials/

----------


## thechamp

Luiza, Oct-26 07:27 (BST):
Dear Michael,
sorry for the late reply. According to my accounts you are currently not subscribed to our Hair Growth Club. I realize that you have ordered multiple supplies back in the days.However, the free 3-month supply is limited to active subscribers only. Are you considering resubscribing? I could then look into getting you the free 3-month supply, e.g. as addition of your first quarterly shipment or as a refund of one of your continued supplies (2nd quarterly supply onwards). Does this sound sensible?
Best,
Luiza

michael, Oct-18 22:25 (BST):
: hi just wondering if i am entitled to 3 months for free since i order trx2 from you guys twice???

----------


## AgainstThis

Jcm- No way, it was under the "Press" tab and now it simply is not there. Maybe your iphone has a cache memory version of the site loaded, a previous one. Go clean to www.trx2.com and then hit "Press". It's gone  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

I hear you but if you go to the FAQ 'question 2 the basics' I think it was, there is a link to the 'testimonials'

----------


## RichardDawkins

Hey Jcm stop pushing this scam thread you paid off Whitfield Shill

----------


## Jcm800

Hey Dawkins - you just made me fall on the floor with laughter, get with the programme man-me a paid off Whitfield shill? What a jack ass  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

todays pics

----------


## Jcm800

Champ enjoy your hair man, get off this thread drop the TRX2 shit and go shag some beach birds.

----------


## thechamp

Jc all I'm saying is I still have hair on trx2 I'm just wondering I'd it will maintain what I have relax And a beach babe would be nice :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Im relaxed champ, just think you've got a good head of hair and should be out shagging  :Wink:

----------


## thechamp

Well I got a blow job last night if that's any consolation lol but what in saying is trx2 do u think it maintains hair.or should ibget back on propecia

----------


## Jcm800

Contrary to what Dawkins thinks I wouldn't recommend TRX2 to anyone. I'm happy to be off it now and not funding them anymore. I can't recommend you take Finasteride either-that's your call.

----------


## Less101

I wouldn't go back on finasteride EVER. Too many risks long-term.  trx2 has no meaningful sides and does a decent job maintaining your hair.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

champ what r u concerned about? that little nick in ur hairline? 

Well u know ur hair, was that there before trx2? do u honestly think u have lost ground, because it looks great from here.

----------


## thechamp

That's what my family says get a haircut I'm just anxious

----------


## thechamp

Like against this said at most this maintains what u have I think I will eventually keep trx2 add propecia and the new spectral until something really good comes out.

----------


## 534623

> Contrary to what Dawkins thinks I wouldn't recommend TRX2 to anyone. I'm happy to be off it now and not funding them anymore. I can't recommend you take Finasteride either-that's your call.


 Hi guys!
I got an email about 2 weeks ago from the TRX2 guys  Clinical Study Results with some links within the email:

http://www.trx2.com/store/clinical-s...Wh3hk6kqktPmiV 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21604991 


So what? Already discussed? Legit or what?

----------


## thechamp

Think it's just spam mail

----------


## 534623

> Think it's just spam mail


 Thats the reason Im asking. Ive just made a copy of the whole content (pdf attachment).
I think I'm not the only one who got this email?

----------


## thechamp

Your right

----------


## Jcm800

It's junk mail.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Champ, do you really have anything to regrow though? Your hairline seems perfectly intact, it just seemed like your crown was thinning a bit in that picture you posted when you first started.

----------


## thechamp

My left temple is receding it's over man

----------


## Jcm800

Yes it's over. Admin please shut down this thread?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

that little nick in ur hairline u mean? ur temple has 100% gotten worse then when u started? are u 100% positive and not that ur just focusing on it to much?

----------


## stillinHS1994

Why is this thread still alive?

----------


## Jcm800

Because admin won't close it down.

----------


## Flowers

Because JCM has 1,000 posts in it

----------


## Jcm800

Ah, back seat Flowers-well I tried this crap and posted about it hence Ive been prolific  :Smile:  mainly voicing my lack of belief you'll notice.

----------


## Jcm800

But you're right, I've dedicated too much time to this thread, the product is shit in my opinion and I'm outta here pretty much from now.

----------


## thechamp

Pretty sure dude I got a bottle left see what happens we might as well keep the thread open

----------


## thechamp

I will probably fund Whitfield one more time cose it has maintained alot of my hair and cretin areas are thick I have one bottle left so I will have to reorder then after 2 months take it from there

----------


## thechamp

Is doing better than mine looks he'll thick

----------


## thechamp

you can see my left side is receding the most

----------


## thechamp

??? Response sizzling

----------


## thechamp

Trx2 propecia and the new spectral

----------


## sizzlinghairs

looks like pretty normal wet hair to me. U find someone who isnt receeding and their wet hair will look pretty similar. 

Ur left side maybe looks just a tad thin, but u have had mpb for awhile now so this is normal.

my main question is, IS ur left side most definitely 100% beyond a shadow of a doubt worse NOW then when you started? answer me this champ.

----------


## thechamp

Yep pretty sure dude

----------


## sizzlinghairs

in the pics, the left side, which should be the second pic, u havent lifted up ur hairline so its really hard to see if theres any recession. From those pics the left side seems stronger then the right.. 


do u feel like the left side NEVER showed signs of imrprovement, or started to and is now getting worse?

How bout the rest of your hair, do you feel like it has showed improvement? you have mentioned countless times that it has....

----------


## thechamp

The left is worse my hair seems fine other wise stronger in other parts

----------


## sizzlinghairs

by the way u r sitting the first is ur right and the second is ur left...


Could u take some pics with u pulling back ur hairline so it is actually visible like u did before?

----------


## thechamp

A family friend told my bro and I to get a hair cut and can your hair get any darker and has not seen us in a while

----------


## sizzlinghairs

champ, take some pics of ur hairline, I would like to see this recession u speak of

----------


## thechamp

I'm at work atm

----------


## sizzlinghairs

got a question for all the trx2 users here (the ones who havent left, maybe only me and champ).. Have any of u experienced bumps on ur scalp, like pimples but bigger? They are sore to touch like pimples as well. I seem to have a good amount of bumps popping up and Im not sure if this is just natural skin formations that come and go or if it is from something else (trx2 perhaps?). 

If you guys would chime in I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks

----------


## 30plus

I've had the odd bump on my hairline yes. 

Hair not doing well this week. It feels softer and stretchier at the moment and a bit limp to be honest.

I'm still noticing the "some days look better than others effect." It's wierd I dont understand why?

Had a haircut a few days ago. Hairline still retreating...

----------


## doke

> androvex was a know scam,so why are you showing that link?other reputable ru manufacturers.


 yeah i got stung by androvex but was lucky to get monies back from my bank debit card under visa chargeback.
I do think the ru 58841 would be great if we could find a company to mix it for us, but as to the high cost of the powder and stability problems and quality issues with the powder also the high cost i think its too much hassle.
I did hear that green tea maybe better than saw palmetto so that maybe why some people have results with nu hair. :EEK!:

----------


## thechamp

My brothers hair is doing awesome there is something to trx2 I'm sticking to it

----------


## Hzi

Sorry, to "intervene", but, _thechamp_, you're such a dumbass ... 

Me, I wouldn't even let you be in charge for a study about the tastes of gummy bears ... not to mention the efficiency of a hairloss (scum) drug ...

----------


## thechamp

Are u even on this product I'm not bald but I'd this maintains I'll add the new spectral things are looking up

----------


## Papillion

I had to join just to add to this thread, Ive been watching it for a while.

I take TRX2 and noticed without question a difference to my hair. Ive always had fine hair that needed gel to stand up. I saw a difference after only a few days that the hair seemed thicker in the shaft and it actually surprised me that my hair was still stuck up and hadnt 'drooped' after styling.

That said, do I think it does anything to halt or grow, no, Ive had no evidence of it.

As for 'thechamp', I think you and I have the same TV.....but you are a complete goon or a stooge.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Hi Papiliion, how long have you been on trx2?

----------


## Papillion

Hi,
I took it for around 7 months I guess solid, I still have a few bottles that they sent on a repeat order and I couldn't be arsed to send back so now just take them as sort of hair nourishment, but I won't be ordering any more and have cancelled.
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Zoidberg

JCM, a quick question if you are still about... 
I know you've been on TRX2 for a while and nothing much has happened for you since you started it (no regrowth but a slight change in hair quality), and because of the lack of any significant benefit you've added minoxidil to your regimen. My question is, how bad has the shed from minoxidil been? 
The reason I am curious is this: TRX2 is a supposed potassium channel opener, and since this is also the primary method of action for minoxidil I'm hoping that the shed will be lessoned in some way as your scalp may have had time to adjust to the potassium channel method of action.
Did you see a bad shed? I've just ordered two bottle of spectral DNC N (another punt), and I'm really hoping that I don't see too much of a savage shed as I just can't afford anymore hair down the drain  :Frown:

----------


## Jcm800

Hi Zoidberg-I did add Minox to my regime, I think I was on Trx2 for a couple of months before I did so. I figured the same as yourself re potassium channels etc but it didn't help with the shed. Minox screwed my hairline within a month of taking it-it's slowly showing regrowth but it's slooow.

I do still take separate compounds and haven't missed Trx2 at all since I stopped taking it frankly.

----------


## Zoidberg

> Hi Zoidberg-I did add Minox to my regime, I think I was on Trx2 for a couple of months before I did so. I figured the same as yourself re potassium channels etc but it didn't help with the shed. Minox screwed my hairline within a month of taking it-it's slowly showing regrowth but it's slooow.
> 
> I do still take separate compounds and haven't missed Trx2 at all since I stopped taking it frankly.


 Thanks for the update, though it's disappointing to hear nothing positive has come from taking TRX2. 
I hope you have more luck with minox!

----------


## Jcm800

No worries-I'll carry on with the Minox, shed has abated so hopefully things will come good. Its a shame about Trx2, always had my doubts about Whitfield and the more time that passes the more I realise I was right to quit it.

----------


## thechamp

but this is a update on my hair this morning i shed like one hair after styling my hair with putty heres a pic of my hair how it looks today i have showed in the past i was receding and jc maybe the minox is giving u the shed i have heaps of spectral dnc if u want them if u pay for the shipping u can have them all

----------


## thechamp

so i have five boxes full if u want them

----------


## Papillion

I don't think ppl hate you, I just think they think you come out with a lot of waffle. Without wanting to sound patronising you shouldn't even really be on this forum, but thats only an opinion, I suspect you are relatively young and by the looks of it (even if you have the best of intentions) you are just wasting ppls time, you don't even have an issue that needs attention.

If I were you I'd not be taking anything for 'hairloss' while I could get away with not taking chemicals and hope by the time you might need to do something then something viable will have been developped, because it isn't here yet (and I'd not be starting on the fin for a long time to come in ur position)

I know it's all relative but sometimes ppl with 'body' dismorphia need telling to stop worrying about a non existent issue, and with the best will in the world don't muddy the waters of people who actually have hairloss.

----------


## Papillion

....and it is the same telly, it's the Sony that I've just had to get an engineer out to check it's safe after they sent out a message here in England that they are a fire risk (if u didn't know u might want to contact em)

----------


## Jcm800

> ....and it is the same telly, it's the Sony that I've just had to get an engineer out to check it's safe after they sent out a message here in England that they are a fire risk (if u didn't know u might want to contact em)


 Hi, which Sonys exactly are a fire risk? I've got a Bravia-wasnt aware of any warnings, but if it's this model I'll have it checked out, cheers.

----------


## Papillion

It is the Bravia
I haven't got the extensive list but there are about 10 all the way up to the KDLX3500 which is the one i suspect thechamp has too.

I happen to have caught it on watchdog recently, if you have purchased after 2007 then it's those that need looking at. Contact your local Sony dealer and they pay for the engineer to check it out.

Some have reportedly been overheating in Japan.  :Frown:

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks for the heads up - mines a v5500 I think off the top of my head-I'm away from home at the mo but will look into it, thanks.

----------


## Jcm800

Just found this link, looks like its the 40 inch models only-
http://www.which.co.uk/news/2011/10/...fected-267837/

----------


## HairyHair

has anybody experienced some itching on the scalp since taking trx2? If yes how bad is it?
I wrote them about this issue and waiting to hear back from them.

----------


## Ted

> has anybody experienced some itching on the scalp since taking trx2? If yes how bad is it?
> I wrote them about this issue and waiting to hear back from them.


 Nope, I havn't

----------


## 30plus

Nope. No side effects from trx whatsoever

----------


## Jcm800

The only side effect you'll get from taking this is less money in your bank account and possibly some gas.

----------


## thechamp

???How's your hair 30 plus mines getting better

----------


## HairyHair

> Nope. No side effects from trx whatsoever


 ok thanks. the itching is a bit annoying but I'm not exactly sure if this is due to trx2 or something else. generally my hair is getting much better and i'm planning on sticking with treatment

----------


## 30plus

I was gonna update at 10 months but as I'm only a day or two away I may as well do it now.

Overall - I have some positive feelings about TRX2 but also some reservations. There is no doubt that my hair is thicker. I really like the boost it has given my remaining hair. For that reason I will be sticking with it. 

However... Shedding is minimal BUT I am not getting any regrowth and the usual areas (crown and hairline) continue to struggle. I could so with some regorwth now on the main area of my head now too. Hailine in particular continues to march backwards.

Strangely some days so look better (and feel) better than others. I use the same shampoo everyday so dont know why. My hair is a bit softer now than it was but a bit thicker in general. 

I seriously doubt now that after 10 months regrowth will suddenly start out of nowhere. I am encouraged by the 18 month study results on the website but we'll see...

----------


## Papillion

```

Strangely some days so look better (and feel) better than others. I use the same shampoo everyday so dont know why. My hair is a bit softer now than it was but a bit thicker in general. 


```

 I suspect you dont eat the same thing everyday.
The old adage of 'you are what you eat' is spot on. Only the other week I read in the new scientist that they have found proof that green vegetables actually stick around in your system and alter your DNA.

----------


## Papillion

> Strangely some days so look better (and feel) better than others. I use the same shampoo everyday so dont know why. My hair is a bit softer now than it was but a bit thicker in general.


 I suspect you dont eat the same thing everyday.
The old adage of 'you are what you eat' is spot on. Only the other week I read in the new scientist that they have found proof that green vegetables actually stick around in your system and alter your DNA.

I think thats how to do it :Confused:

----------


## hair2011

Hi Folks,

Rarely do I post, but I happened to come across this link on another site and thought u should be made aware of it (sorry if posting a link to another site is against the rules):

http://************.com/forums/messa...=y&STARTPAGE=2

Interesting that a company, and logic dictates somebody from TRX is responsible for the posts, should resort to such measures. 

Cheers,

H

----------


## hair2011

Sorry, I see the link has been blocked. Basically, if u search on of the other forums, a number of people claiming good results from TRX have been traced back to the one IP address and their accounts blocked.

----------


## Jcm800

> Sorry, I see the link has been blocked. Basically, if u search on of the other forums, a number of people claiming good results from TRX have been traced back to the one IP address and their accounts blocked.


 Now why am I not surprised to see that?! Carry on wasting your money folks.

----------


## HairyHair

> I suspect you dont eat the same thing everyday.
> The old adage of 'you are what you eat' is spot on. Only the other week I read in the new scientist that they have found proof that green vegetables actually stick around in your system and alter your DNA.
> 
> I think thats how to do it


 It may also be simply due to factors such as humidity and air pressure. Apparently this may have an effect on how your hair appears on a particular day.

----------


## Zoidberg

> Hi Folks,
> 
> Rarely do I post, but I happened to come across this link on another site and thought u should be made aware of it (sorry if posting a link to another site is against the rules):
> 
> http://************.com/forums/messa...=y&STARTPAGE=2
> 
> Interesting that a company, and logic dictates somebody from TRX is responsible for the posts, should resort to such measures. 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


 Hair2011, I'm the same Zoidberg that made that ridiculously naive comment on the other forum. 
I would like to completely disassociate myself from any other poster that followed my comment, and the comment that I made was naive and plain wrong!  :Frown: 
*TRX2 has not grown any of my hair back, or reduced the pace at which I have lost hair.* 
It is extremely expensive treatment for mildly thicker hairs.

I would like to add that comment on the other forum but that thread has been locked.

----------


## Ted

I cant find the forum you are talking about. Please write it here or in a private message.

----------


## hair2011

Ted - In the hair loss help forum, search Whitfield. It's the top result

----------


## thechamp

They would post from different ip addis don't think ther that stupid

----------


## Ted

This is bad! It seems like the user crowningglory is an under cover agent from trx2. Can you please explaine this crowningglory? The companys future may be depending on your answer.

----------


## Jcm800

> This is bad! It seems like the user crowningglory is an under cover agent from trx2. Can you please explaine this crowningglory? The companys future may be depending on your answer.


 What makes you think that?! Not defending him but he's posted about other thing's apart from this crap?

----------


## thechamp

I'm getting a hair cut tonight I'll upload before and after pics

----------


## Ted

> What makes you think that?! Not defending him but he's posted about other thing's apart from this crap?


 In the forum "hair2011" is talking about above the admin has logged the same ip address from crowningglory and aleast two other guys who have also claimed success on trx2. They all pretend not to know each other.

I might be missing something here though, so please fill us in crowningglory.

----------


## AgainstThis

We've all been scammed so bad...and fake posters in forums to seal the deal? Perfect.

After my TRX2 runs out I'm getting back on either Inneov or Aminactif which at least are cheaper placebos and ****ing PRAY for Replicel to come through before I have to rock a buzz cut.

PS Topikk is currently keeping me covered -mwaha- on the social occasions where I need the extra confidence. I was such an idiot to have given Whitfield 550E's of my hard earned money. Such an idiot.

----------


## Jcm800

Not the only idiot. I gave him &#163;240, others persist in throwing money at him, they'll learn.

----------


## Ted

I'm sure you are following this thread Biolabs so i'm asking you to verify that crowningglory is not associated with you.

Also please answer your customers mails! It's been over 3 weeks since I asked about better pictures and wondered about the customer trial results witch you said would be out months ago.

Whitfield get a grip of this, your name is at stake.

----------


## thechamp

I re ordered lol so I guess I will have to go back to propecia or the new spectral

----------


## thechamp

I'll have new pics so you guys 100 percent sertin this is a scam

----------


## thechamp

now this is like in the ten month or something i started trx2 jan 28 or some shit 
my hair does look better my first pic is in the red jacket

----------


## 30plus

Hmm

Things not well in the world of Oxford Biolabs me thinks. I sent a question over a month ago that they have ignored that too. I also got my next three month shipment very early so I have like 5 bottles at home now. It's as if they needed the cash quickly.

Apart from the update they have been very quiet. It would be great if they could just come out be upfront and explain to us why we are getting the results we are all getting on here:

- Slightly thicker hair; reduced-ish shedding (maybe...) and No regrowth.

I would continue to use it if it was slightly cheaper as I like my thicker hair but 50Euros per bottle is a lot of money...

----------


## Jcm800

I really wouldn't be alarmed at their lack of response. They are selective about replies unless it's to do with re-ordering.

----------


## thechamp

???Wellll I wanna know my hair looks better

----------


## 30plus

Champ. take a photo like the first one. Above your head and with the flash on then we can see...

Also is your hair the same length?

----------


## thechamp

Not a biz just sizzors my hair does look better

----------


## headOhair

i hate to say this, but this is nothing more revolutionary than taking current supplments and putting on a new package... plus charging a lot more for it

As someone who's been into bodybuilding and working out for years, all of these supplements have been around and used for years.  No real secret.

Plus if it WAS a revolution, they would have a patent, but you can't patent naturally occurring substances like BCAA's, which is essentially in every protein like steaks LOL


"Potassium, L-carnitine-L-tartrate, BCAA and Nicotinic Acid delivered via a proprietary potassium channel-stimulating complex.

The patent pending TRX2 formula is a 100% natural, drug-free food supplement"

----------


## thechamp

but my hair clearly  looks much better healthier than it did ten months ago

----------


## Jcm800

> i hate to say this, but this is nothing more revolutionary than taking current supplments and putting on a new package... plus charging a lot more for it
> 
> As someone who's been into bodybuilding and working out for years, all of these supplements have been around and used for years.  No real secret.
> 
> Plus if it WAS a revolution, they would have a patent, but you can't patent naturally occurring substances like BCAA's, which is essentially in every protein like steaks LOL
> 
> 
> "Potassium, L-carnitine-L-tartrate, BCAA and Nicotinic Acid delivered via a proprietary potassium channel-stimulating complex.
> 
> The patent pending TRX2 formula is a 100% natural, drug-free food supplement"


 Totally agree, I was blinded by the false promises and clung on to them like an idiot. This is a scam product.

----------


## thechamp

That's all I want to know

----------


## thechamp

It's not a total scam for nw1 I'm seeing results and proved it with pics maybe 12 months is when people will see results

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Against this, so you are saying everything has gone to complete and utter sh*t for you now? your hair is back to square one? please elaborate man.


Just a couple months ago u were praising this stuff. Now in 2 months time every post of urs is severely negative... Is it even possible for hair to get THAT much worse in such a short period of time? Again, please elaborate. Thanks man.

----------


## thechamp

Sizzling?????

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Well its hard to say due to the lighting be very different in the different pics. But from what you have posted, ur crown does seem more solid than day1..


*edit: ur hairloss is also very minimal so this may be why trx2 is showing better results for u..

----------


## 30plus

Zoidberg hit the nail on the head.

-TRX2 doesn't stop shedding, does not give you regrowth but does give you slightly thicker hair.

This explains why Champ is doing ok. Because he is basically not balding (or becuase he is very, very slowly) his thicker hair gives the illusion of improvement.

My hair is a bit thicker which is nice but it hasn't slowed recsission or caused any regrowth in 10 months. This obviously contradicts the "clinical results"

PLEASE ANYONE CORRECT ME IF THEY HAVE HAD A DIFFERENT EXPERIENCE AND HAVE ACTUALLY ACHEIVED ANY REGROWTH - SIGNIFICANT OR OTHERWISE!!

----------


## Jcm800

I Stopped taking this just shy of a month ago. Nothing has made me think 'oh shit, better get back on it' - i'm taking the separate ingredients however - most likely giving my hair nourishment, but aint going to do anything else - same as TRX2! Stop funding that wanker, get some seperate compounds and save yourself some money. And champ - you will go bald relying on this scam, lets wait and see eh.

----------


## thechamp

If things get worse everyone was commenting on my hair cut at work how good it looked etc I'll add spectral new one and propecia and be fine for ten years  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Shorter hair appears thicker champ, and as you still have a fair bit it would look like that. Hence the comments.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

30 plus, what NW r u?

----------


## 30plus

Currently between a 2.5 - 3. 

But diffuse thinner as well. Currently reasonable coverage in mid and vertex but am aware that is thinning out too.

What about you?

----------


## thechamp

Order the new spectral f7 and also take propecia 2 times a week plus trx2 every day

----------


## crowningglory

> In the forum "hair2011" is talking about above the admin has logged the same ip address from crowningglory and aleast two other guys who have also claimed success on trx2. They all pretend not to know each other.
> 
> I might be missing something here though, so please fill us in crowningglory.


 Ted I have no idea what this is about. My account has been suspended due to fraud alert. I have wrote admin and told them that this is BS. I have been posting on the forum for a while - search my threads. This either is a mistake or total bullshit.

----------


## Ted

> Ted I have no idea what this is about. My account has been suspended due to fraud alert. I have wrote admin and told them that this is BS. I have been posting on the forum for a while - search my threads. This either is a mistake or total bullshit.


 Did you write this: "Originally posted by: crowningglory 

Hi. How are the experiences on trx2? myself i've been seeing very positive results. I'm in almost 11 month now."?

----------


## tbtadmin

Ted's recent post about crowningglory being flagged on another forum for posting under duplicate accounts prompted us to investigate his account here. *The user crowningglory was also posting under multiple accounts here as well*, as evident by the identical ip matches on 6 accounts. * His other usernames are "BlackBlue," "HairyHair,"  "Less101,"CurlyTops," and "HairCare." All accounts have now been banned.


*

----------


## thechamp

About time you guys did

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks admin-perhaps close this thread down whilst you're here? And champ-no one has any real results, why would they post pics? It's a scam.

----------


## thechamp

I have posted real results

----------


## thechamp

Is ted a spammer too??

----------


## thechamp

What's your story then Ted

----------


## Zoidberg

> We've all been scammed so bad...and fake posters in forums to seal the deal? Perfect.
> 
> After my TRX2 runs out I'm getting back on either Inneov or Aminactif which at least are cheaper placebos and ****ing PRAY for Replicel to come through before I have to rock a buzz cut.
> 
> PS Topikk is currently keeping me covered -mwaha- on the social occasions where I need the extra confidence. I was such an idiot to have given Whitfield 550E's of my hard earned money. Such an idiot.


 



> Not the only idiot. I gave him £240, others persist in throwing money at him, they'll learn.


 I'm done with it - down 690E's, that would have bought a hell of a lot of fin, nizoral and nanoxidil... enough said.

----------


## thechamp

???????why

----------


## 30plus

Hey champ

Hy hair is undoubtedly a little thicker but I have not regrown 1 hair in 10 months. I can say that for sure now as I had a haircut over the weekend and boy are things still going downhill. My hair has continued to recede at exactly the same pace as it did pre TRX2. What remains is a little thicker. But I swear even that has got a little worse recently as well.

So yes I have "results" and because I earn an OK income I am going to stick with TRX2 for a few more months at least to see how it plays out. I have my 3 month freebie coming up soon so would be stupid to pull out beofre then. It is expensive for sure.

I am currently far from satisfied by my seemingly daily expanding forehead though. But as there is no other alternative currently available I have to stick with it

----------


## 30plus

TRX2 although not quite the golden bullet it claims to be (understatement of the year) it has though done SOMETHING.

They have at least found that messing around with these Pottassium ions does affect hair in a positive way. And lets face it this is hardly a miracuolus combination of ingredients. They talk on their website about "ongoing research" into potentially helping people with worse hairloss.

TIME FOR AN UPDATE ON YOUR FUTURE PLANS MR W?

This as you say was always stage one. Perhaps someone should email him. He doesnt answer my questions...

----------


## Jcm800

> ???????why


 Negligible hair thickness are not results champ. Stop clinging onto hope here. It's a scam.

----------


## thechamp

Hopefully the new spectral does and I can use them
In conjunction with eachother

----------


## Ted

> Is ted a spammer too??


 No. Read my old posts

----------


## thechamp

Ted do u have pics I'll post some tommrow

----------


## Ted

> Ted do u have pics I'll post some tommrow


 Nope, but my hair looks about the same as it did before i started trx2 7 months ago

----------


## AgainstThis

As for Sizzling's question, it's like this:

I REALLY wanted to think positive about TRX2. It did thicken my existing hair so all year long, without a significant shed in sight, it seemed I was making some headway. Then the shed hit. Imagine losing 50 and up hairs a day for 30 days with NO regrowth. That's 1500 hairs lost in a month, maybe more, the amount of a mid-range hair transplant.

Do you see now how it can look "so bad in just 2 months"? Imagine how much better you'd look if you got 1500 new hairs put in and then reverse it. And when it comes to frontal/temporal balding? ****, every 10 hairs show and count!

Thank God for Toppik man, it's all I'm gonna say. Lately I've become more proficient in it's use and whilst it does not restore your hairline in the slightest (I'll always have a widow's peak a mile high) it thickens up the rest of your hair pretty great (Think of the ridiculous Nic Cage do  :Big Grin: )

----------


## thechamp

My hair is looking good ATM I only shed if I style with wax I use a soft putty now, this morning after a shower drying my hair I shed a few of thin hairs  and few thick ones but my hair is ok ATM what to do

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Well,  I have good and bad days with my hair. Kind of been a resounding theme with me on trx2. I think without a doubt though, I am still receeding which blows  :Frown:  But my hair is undoubtedly better then before I started trx2. Before it was in super bad shape. I am in same position as 30plus, since this is essentially the only thing that works to even a minor degree without side effects, it is worth it for me to continue, even if I do recede. Most people on propecia keep receding slowly as well. There is really nothing out there besides chemical castration that will stop MPB in its tracks completely imho.

That being said, I have my fingers crossed for replicel, aderans, etc. 

On a side note, I wrote those fellas at trx2 about the recent event @ ha ir losshelp.com . Here is the response.

Dear Vishnu,
this is Andy (Scientific Support). Sorry for the late reply. 
I have had a look at the thread on the hair loss forum. 
I can assure you that our company has nothing to do with any forum postings whatsoever. Please note that we are a research based company - most of our team members are scientists focusing on actual research (we also have a small customer support team answering email queries). We are well funded (to carry out our research projects) but until date we have not even undertaken any serious marketing efforts for TRX2 other than what you can find on our website - to interfere with any forum postings we would neither have the human resources nor would it be our objective to play dirty tricks like this. 

I hope you take our word for it. 

Best,

Andy

----------


## thechamp

MSNBC: Latisse Gaining New Respect as Hair Loss Treatment!
November 14, 2011 by News Sources * 
Filed under Hair Loss Hair
Leave a Comment
The off label use of the eyelash-growing drug Latisse is gaining both new adherents and new respect. According to a new article on MSNBC, the drug is now being used by many mainstream physicians as a hair loss treatment:

----------


## sizzlinghairs

just checking to see if this thread is closed

----------


## thechamp

It would not let me so maybe

----------


## thechamp

12	Spectral.F7 Astressin-B Topical Solution  6 for me and my bro spending my tax return on this **** it if this fails back to the big propecia

----------


## sizzlinghairs

so ur bro feels like he needs something besides trx2 now?

----------


## thechamp

But I figure  no one has seen real regrowth so this might provide some

----------


## Jcm800

No one has seen any real re-growth because it's a scam, when will you two realise that?!

----------


## thechamp

Im starting propecia again with trx2 and the new spectral

----------


## Tracy C

This thread, a thread about an over priced bottle of empty promises, now has 378 pages...   :EEK!: 

As if posting about this junk under "Cutting Edge / Future Treatments" wasn't crazy enough.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BoSox

> This thread, a thread about an over priced bottle of empty promises, now has 378 pages...  
> 
> As if posting about this junk under "Cutting Edge / Future Treatments" wasn't crazy enough.


 I'm embarrassed to have started it LOL

..that's ok, with Replicel coming out with results soon, we might look back at this stupid thread and laugh (:

----------


## sizzlinghairs

champ, why r u starting propecia again?

----------


## thechamp

If no ones having results it's a matter of time till I loose ground

----------


## thechamp

When I dry my hair with a towel I'm loosing 6. To 8 hairs a time

----------


## doke

Hi guys are you all taking 3 a day of the trx and have you seen the pics on there web site of the trial results. :EEK!:

----------


## Zedcars

I'm sticking with TR2 as I don't want the side affects of any of that other stuff. I've only been on it 2.5 months so not enough for a fair evaluation.

Some are saying they've seen positive results, even if only a thickening, so that's good enough for now (before I get to NW4 - I'm maybe NW2 at the moment).

I take it with my cereal in the morning with milk. I heard milk can cancel the effects - is that true? Maybe I should take it in the evening instead?

----------


## Jcm800

Take it with urine for all the good it's going to do you  :Wink:

----------


## Zedcars

> Take it with urine for all the good it's going to do you


 Thanks, I'll be sure to do that. Should I use my own piss or someone else's? Maybe Whitfield's?

----------


## thechamp

Grow some hair then stop it again waiting for the new spectral to arrive and I'll still take trx2 just as a vitiman for my hair

----------


## doke

I know that trx had a trial but only one picture on there site? but we also know that pics can be deceiving and i think i may have seen that pics on another hair loss product.
I have got the spectral nanoxidil but wish i had not bought it now as it seems to make my hair loss look worse it reminds me of a watered down version of there dnc l so i am going back to the minoxidil as that does do something not the greasy version though. :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ted

I got an email from them telling me that more pictures will be published this or the next month.

----------


## Jcm800

Hands up those who have grown one new hair on their temple since taking this stuff?-

No one, thought so.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

this is a ****ing joke. Please, everyone  stop posting in this thread. The people who got duped need to accept it and move on. Stop propping up this thread.

----------


## 30plus

10.5 months in and my hair is looking a bit crappy recently.

Still losing hair all over- especially hairline. Thickened the rest a little bit but pretty unhappy at the moment.

I think I naively thought this stuff would at least maintain what i had as they are not your typical hair loss scam artists. These are credible people with credible reps. 

I'm going to keep taking it but to be honest I have no faith now that things will get any better

----------


## clandestine

30plus, sorry to hear. Are you on propecia or minoxodil, anything else? Or just Trx2 at the moment?

----------


## 30plus

Am on Dut and minoxidil as well. Have used them both for about 5 years now.

Both were brilliant for the first couple of years but results began to fade before I started using TRX2.

I was initially very encouraged by TRX2 as my hair looked great. But the gradual recession and shedding never stopped and my hair is struggling at the moment.

From what i can tell Trx2 has had no effect on my continued use of minoxidil on my hairline as it contiues to recede

----------


## Papillion

30plus

Ive often wondered in the past about perception. Might it be that when one starts taking something new and expectations are primed any little nuance is noticed (like trx2 making the hair shaft seem stronger?) but after time you sort of grow accustom to the benefit?
Ive had similar experiences where I think something has stopped benefiting, a bit like when you have just had a haircut and it seems great for a bit then after a week or so start wondering if I look a dick  :Big Grin: 
It might be that you would have been worse off without the stuff you are taking but got used to the limited benefit they are doing

(this is in no way supportive of trx2 btw, Im just generalising)

----------


## 30plus

I don't disagree. One of the frustrating things about hairloss is that meds give your hair a temporary boost but then ever so slightly your genetics catch up with that boost and you begn to lose ground again slowly but surely.

I am used to slightly thicker hair from this stuff but I can tell from the pics I have taken that sadly it is not enough to prevent its gradual loss (let alone Regrowth!!).

I'm going to stick with it and grit it out as there are no other serious options available (on top of what I am currently taking...)

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Hey champ, so is this the FIRST time you are seeing shedding to the degree of 6-8 hairs? Or do you maybe think it could be a small seasonal shed or something.. also how does your hair look overall besides the 6-8 hairs falling?


30 plus, so you say your recession overall thinning keeps on getting worse.. Do you ever had good and bad days? Where some days your hair actually looks pretty good and thick, whereas other days not so much? do you see absolutely no positive signs whatsoever? nothing, nada, 0? (aside from the slightly thicker hair you mention?)

thanks guys

----------


## Conlhg

If you could e-mail me with a number solutions on just how you made your web publication give the impression of being this admirable, I would be appreciative.        

As a final note , permit me thank you for your patience with my English as (I am positive you have figured this at this time ,), English is not my mother  language therefore I am utilizing  Google Translate to form out what to put in writing what I genuinely wish to articulate.

----------


## thechamp

Still taking trx2 crap it's a scam

----------


## sizzlinghairs

champ u never answered my question, could u take a second to answer please?

----------


## thechamp

Healthier hair good and bad days but then I stated to notice things more shedding thin spots back on propecia and gonna try the new spectral trx2 I'll just take as a vitamin since I ordered it

----------


## sizzlinghairs

which thin spots came back? can u post pics of these thin spots? 

maybe ur hair just going through a shed

----------


## 30plus

hey sizzling 

That is exactly what is happening. Somedays I'm pleased at how thick and full my remaining hair feels, then other days it is much limper and finer. I know to most people that sounds wierd but it has happended every since i've been on this stuff.

The problem is, s that trx2 has not stopped my overall shedding so my hairline is creeping back and overall I am still losing hair. The days that my hair looks thick is great but the thinner days really show up my struggle and continued loss.

Are these your results too?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

well, pretty much. More good days then bad recently though.. Sometimes it seems as if temple hairs r getting stronger, some days the recession looks bleek. But Id say I am still receeding.. Taking a step back, before trx2, my hair would look like shit, health wise, 80-90% of the time, but after its gone down to like 30-40%.

     All in all, the better quality hair it gives me is worth the price for me, even though it is very expensive

----------


## 30plus

Cheers sizzling

Those percentages are about the same for me too. Temples are though still receding for sure and overall is thinner too.

It's odd that everyone on this board must be in the "14%" of men who didnt get regrowth. I wonder where the 86% of men on this stuff are?? Perhaps they are all outdoors too busy enjoying their new hair and temporal regrowth ;-)

It's been almost a year now since this stuff was released - all the chat about "upcoming portfolio of products" and "developing a cure" remains as silent as ever.  Any updates please Mr W?

----------


## Ted

Im having the same results as you guys.

I got an email saying they will post pictures before christmas.

----------


## Jcm800

> Im having the same results as you guys.
> 
> I got an email saying they will post pictures before christmas.


 
In other word's - no result's - jeez when will you all learn?!

----------


## clandestine

It has been said multiple times in this thread already, let this thread die. Stop posting here, we've confirmed trx2 does not work.

----------


## doke

hi everyone have any of you tried the higher and cheaper dose of trx2 caps that are available at bald research and combined with 400mgs of kelp as well.

----------


## Ted

> hi everyone have any of you tried the higher and cheaper dose of trx2 caps that are available at bald research and combined with 400mgs of kelp as well.


 What's the address?

----------


## doke

hi ted i myself get lifeforce 400mgs kelp i have not got round to using the separate trx ingredience yet but you can buy at most vit stores,i will try and find the bald research link. :EEK!:

----------


## doke

Hi ted i found it and as others on this thread know its got info on trx2 ingredience which you can buy sep from the site or search and buy them at the best price.
Anyway the site has info on loads of hair loss.

----------


## doke

go to http://hairloss-research.org./

----------


## sizzlinghairs

hey 30 plus, when u say thinner overall, do u mean over the entire top of ur scalp? everywhere? Just seems thinner or u know for sure? How bout the good days?

----------


## gutted

looks like mark zuckerberg stole whitfields idea -> 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencete...=feeds-newsxml

----------


## 30plus

Hey sizzling.

I know this thread has now died (and rightly so...) but I'll answer your questions anyway as I am at about the 11 month stage and going to try a few more months on this as I am due my 3 month freebie soon.

The problem with this stuff is that it has not prevented me from continuing to recede and lose hair at the same rate (i reckon anyway...) had I not taken this stuff. Therefore my hairline is being eaten away and as I am a diffuse thinner too... i have continued to lose hair overall. So yes both my hairline and top of scalp continue to thin even on the good days. 

Remaining hair is undoubtedly a little bit thicker... especially on the good days... but I am continuing to lose ground which is bitterly disappointing...especially given the "results" on their website.

How are you doing?

----------


## 30plus

Ps - gutted did you ever find the patents filed?

----------


## thechamp

Any one know the addy to send for  a refund

----------


## gutted

> Ps - gutted did you ever find the patents filed?


 i contacted them a month or two ago asking if patents have been published but they stated they werent able to give any information out as of yet.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

well, i am like 7 1/2 months in and it is apparent Im still receeding. Health of hair seems better... Really all I can say..

Are you absolutely sure ur still diffusing all over? Any signs of it slowing down?


And champ, things are still very negative for u???

----------


## sizzlinghairs

So just trying to clarify here, EVERYONE that is on this stuff is having no positive results at ALL anymore on here except some very small improvements? (health of hair)?

Champ, so ur going full scale bald now and Trx2 isnt doing jack shit for u anymore? A period of 1 month it was helping but is now complete garbage for u?

Just trying to get an idea of where everyone is at (except 30plus)

----------


## Jcm800

Lord have mercy. You will all go bald relying on this scam. Whitfield is one heartless conning mother****er. he's an entrepreneur-fact. He wants money and is getting some. Stop funding him.

----------


## 30plus

Had a hair cut last night. Hairline is a mess. Horrible minaturised and with big gaps at the temples. Looks so cr*p...

Overall not much better. But still definietly a bit thicker...

I'm guessing that TRX2 has had no effect whatsoever on the rate of my loss.

Also am due my free order for my next order so giving it three more months


Should be about time the patents are released for their "portfolio of products." I wonder how easy it is to search for them?

----------


## BoSox

lol, "Saying goodbye to hairloss, forever."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaiU...layer_embedded

----------


## doke

one thing i do not like is the mention of dht blockers causing cancer on this video,now i am scepticle whats to say that the natural ingredience in trx2 might cause side effects or a disease in time as its not been trialed with thousends of people like the uk and fda in us for safety so alarm bells ring with scaremongering? :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

This stuff is a crock of shit. End of story.

----------


## gutted

> one thing i do not like is the mention of dht blockers causing cancer on this video


 where does it say that???

----------


## doke

Gutted watch its near the start its there.

----------


## Ted

If I remember right, studies have shown that finasterid increases the risks of breast cancer and of severe prostate cancer. It also decreases the risks of not so severe prostate cancer.

----------


## gutted

> Gutted watch its near the start its there.


 i see it now,they listed it but not mention it.

Yes ive read that article about fin causing cancer.

----------


## doke

Yet there are many that have taken the 5mgs a day that is the prostate dose with no cancer and at only 1mg a day for hair loss is it safe? is saw palmetto safe in the large dose you have to take and thats a natural?
I still think that a topical antiandrogen is the way forward, without it affecting the inside of our bodies with a topical growth formula as well,but theres the problem as ive said before ru58841 was supposed to be the holy grail but is hard and expensive to get hold of unless we can get a pharmacy to make us a 5% topical to use with our minox.
The thing is topical flutamide can be used but that can cause side effects whereas ru blocks dht 100% without sides. :EEK!:

----------


## Ted

> Yet there are many that have taken the 5mgs a day that is the prostate dose with no cancer and at only 1mg a day for hair loss is it safe? is saw palmetto safe in the large dose you have to take and thats a natural?
> I still think that a topical antiandrogen is the way forward, without it affecting the inside of our bodies with a topical growth formula as well,but theres the problem as ive said before ru58841 was supposed to be the holy grail but is hard and expensive to get hold of unless we can get a pharmacy to make us a 5&#37; topical to use with our minox.
> The thing is topical flutamide can be used but that can cause side effects whereas ru blocks dht 100% without sides.


 1mg finasteride and 5mg finasteride are almost equal in DHT suppression so I think the risks, although small, are the same with both.
If you use a dose of saw palmetto that suppresses DHT the same amount as fin you probably will get the same side effects. 

Alot of people have got side effects from RU and there are very few success stories from using it. RUM and cb-03-01 on the other hand seem more potent .

----------


## AgainstThis

My. God.

Just watched their "commercial". I was ****ing APPALLED. Such a cute cartoon to promote blatant lies.

A year in -11 months if you prefer- and my hair is so much worse than when I started. TRX2 led me to Toppik. Enough said.

Replicel remains our last, best hope  :Frown:

----------


## sizzlinghairs

so againsthis, you are still taking the trx2 capsules? And you say your hair is so much worse then when you started.. So from 3 months ago your hair is an absolute disaster now, not even a drop thicker from when you started? So you lost ALL gains made on trx2? What is the main part that is worse? Your crown lost all of its density? Your temples are still completely destroyed? It just hard for me to believe as 2 1/2 months ago you were semi positive. Now your hair is "so much worse" than before you started? 

     Do you think you could post some pics (without topic) to demonstrate how much of a disaster your hair is now?

    I feel Trx2 has helped me somewhat even though i am still receeding so this is why I am asking so many questions..

----------


## 30plus

Haha I know the cartoon made me laugh as well.

Trading standards anyone...?

Am in 11 month and still no sign of stopping receding let alone regrowth.

My hair although a bit thicker is a bit softer and "sticks up less" than it used to when I started this stuff. Has anyone else notices a change in hair texture like that?

----------


## AgainstThis

Temples completely gone and after a 3 month long shed, things are looking see-throughier than ever.

Stop picking at hairs.

TRX2 promised the moon and it was all a crock of shit. From when did "Regrow your temples!" become "Come on, isn't your existing, thin, shitty hair a tiny bit thicker?" 

And for 50E's a month? Are you kidding? I had better hair back on bullshit placebos like Inneov and Aminactif and they were half that price.

Stay away people, I really wanted to believe in this, but there is no denying the awful truth. May you spend my 500E on medical bills Whitfield.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

I understand your pain AgainstThis. Maybe your hairloss is just more aggresive then mine. I am most definitely still receeding, but trx2 has seemed to help me hold on to more of my hair and the overall health of it. But who knows, it may all go to complete shit soon. I am kind of grateful it has helped me for the last couple months, even tho it might be a small amount, because my hair was going down real fast before. 


       So Im just wondering, and I dont want to annoy you, I remember you saying at one point your hair seemd healthier and more thick at one point. My question is are ALL  of your results COMPLETELY in the garbage, I mean not 1 drop of remnance of anything is left? Nada, zip, zero, all 100% shit across the board now? No super small shitty hair even slightly thicker?

    Would you mind throwing up maybe like 2-3 quick pics demonstrating how bad things are for you? Thanks man, and I am still in this fight with you and on your side, but most likely just have an easier hair situation than you.

----------


## Jcm800

Bio Labs should be shut down. It's clear that by now long termers using this stuff are no better off. It's a misleading con. Whitfield shame on you. Hope your champagne makes you throw up.

----------


## Thinning@30

> I am most definitely still receeding, but trx2 has seemed to help me hold on to more of my hair and the overall health of it.


 You can't possibly know that.

I don't get this whole argument I've seen repeated often on this thread "my hair is still receding, but it looks thicker on TRX2!"  It is BS.  Don't people realize how utterly ridiculous that sounds?

Look, there are so many things that cause our hair to appear different on a day to day basis.  Temperature, humidity, atmospheric pressure, buildup from styling products, normal hair cycling, the list goes on.  I feel like everytime one of the TRX2 apologists has a good hair day they come on here claiming results and misleading everyone.  Accept it, the stuff is garbage, and everyone who bought it has been had.

Anyway, I hate to prolong a thread devoted to a scam product, but I just had to comment on that ridiculous Goodbye Hairloss cartoon they posted.  What a joke!  TRX2 has been on the market for a year now, and they still can't cough up a single video or photograph of an actual person who has benefitted from the stuff.  I also love the fact that the scientist character in the ad is bald and stays bald.  How appropriate!

----------


## Jcm800

Well said thinning@30. It's time ppl stopped trying to justify using this crap. I'm overjoyed that I stopped funding Whitfield about two months ago. And you know what? I still have good and bad hair days-it's nothing to do with trx2.

----------


## clandestine

Still unsure as to how he's able to justify the study results posted on the trx2 website whereby

"Hair count (Mean number of hair in an area of 2&#215;2 cm): +35.1&#37; (after 9 months) and +49.2% (after 18 months)

Hair Thickness (Mean weight of hair – bundle of 30 strands): +22.5% (after 9 month) and +38.7% (after 18 months)

Terminal hair change (% change from vellus to non-vellus): +23.2% (after 9 month) and +36.4% (after 18 months)"

I find it more than slightly unnerving that he's allowed to publish such things when the truth of the matter remains trx2 literally doesn't do shit all.

----------


## Jcm800

I totally agree clandestine. How can he get away with publishing such bullshit? Time to call the trading standards I think.

----------


## clandestine

Not sure mate, it bothers me. I'm sure it does many others as well.

----------


## The Alchemist

Does anyone know what England has in terms of consummer protection agencies?  I'd like to report Whitfield and his disgrace of a company.

He's a morally bankrupt POS who's been trying to profit off other people's misery and desperation.  I guess it's just a sign of the times where it's now common and acceptable for people to put money over principle.

----------


## Jcm800

http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/

That's a good place to start.

----------


## PaulC

> http://www.trx2.com/
> 
> Will this be an effective hairloss treatment? Does anybody else have more information about this?


 This was the first ever post on this thread.
BoSox asked 'will this be an effective hairloss treatment?
And the answer is?

----------


## clandestine

A *resounding* no.

----------


## Jcm800

No without a doubt. It's a scam, needs to be stopped.

----------


## ulanude

disagree with you guys. trx2 has been working just fine for me (and a mate of mine). jcm, cladestine, againts & co - sorry if it doesn't work for you. move on to something else & good luck. 

P.S. please stop repeating yourself here...this thread should also give justice to people actually seeing results

----------


## Jcm800

> disagree with you guys. trx2 has been working just fine for me (and a mate of mine). jcm, cladestine, againts & co - sorry if it doesn't work for you. move on to something else & good luck. 
> 
> P.S. please stop repeating yourself here...this thread should also give justice to people actually seeing results


 **** off Whitfield employee

They always pop up when the posts are negative!

----------


## ulanude

are you only allowed to contribute if you have something negative to say of what? you really got yourself into a paranoid frame of mind. posting has been monopolized by a handful guys running their own agenda here.

----------


## Jcm800

The agenda here is that we've all been ripped off.

You have a low 2 post count and follow the same old trend of low posters popping from thin air claiming results. Bollocks, you're trying to save a dying thread.

----------


## ulanude

jcm i'm not trying to save anything here.  it is you guys are running the show here and bulked up this thread to an amazing 385 pages. if it was me i would close this thread.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah and I've called for the mod to close it many times myself. 

I stick around to flame ppl that think it's the holy grail. It isn't.

----------


## ulanude

Great then we agree on something.

I'm not saying it is the holy grail. All I'm saying is that I do see very reasonable improvements. And my mate too. For you it doesn't work. For me it does. Fullstop.

----------


## Jcm800

Nah no full stop.

----------


## Ted

> disagree with you guys. trx2 has been working just fine for me (and a mate of mine). jcm, cladestine, againts & co - sorry if it doesn't work for you. move on to something else & good luck. 
> 
> P.S. please stop repeating yourself here...this thread should also give justice to people actually seeing results


 Can you show us before and after pics?

This thread is also open to people seeing results, it's just that they are not using it (maybe because they don't exist..).

Then there is the fact that one guy here was using multiple profiles and claiming results. When he got busted he just disappeared.

It's also the fact that the company is promising pics from time to time but they never deliver.
I was promised pics before Christmas, do you think they will show up?

----------


## thechamp

I'm trying to get a refund emailed several times there scam artists I sent it all back

----------


## sizzlinghairs

um champ, what happened to your hair, it all started to drastically thin out again? NO more results whatsoever?? You realize that happened in a period of 3-4 weeks?

----------


## thechamp

So straight back on fin no ****ing around

----------


## sizzlinghairs

can you explain a little more please? maybe post some pics? what exactly happened to your hair? thanks.

----------


## Zoidberg

Mate, if you are looking for a sensible answer you are asking the wrong person lol

----------


## AgainstThis

The TRX2 people are DANGEROUS.

I mailed them to cancel my subscription and "Andy" (Now convinced that this whole thing is a one-man operation with a couple of aliases thrown in for good measure) sent me a nice-as-can-be email, urging me to go on, since "Many people only saw results after 12 months!" and "TRX2 is proven to work on 87% of patients!"

If it worked even in the slightest, you'd figure ONE of us could produce reliable pictures (hell, TRX2 themselves, since they claim they have people who completed an 18 month long trial and have had a +50% increase in their hair density.)

*As it stands, all numbers on their clinical study are true, but with a big MINUS in front, not a plus. -39% in affected areas after a year of TRX2 sounds about right to me.*

Shame on you Whitfield and shame on everybody who buys into your shit after reading through our testimonies here. I moved for TRX2 to be put on the permanent "Snake-Oil Watch List" over at www.hairlossgr.com and I urge you to do the same for your local forums. Too bad Spencer doesn't have a "Snake-List" so more people can save their euros for treatments that actually work.

----------


## Jcm800

I can't believe Spencer hasn't shut this thread down, I really can't.

----------


## ulanude

> The TRX2 people are DANGEROUS.
> 
> I mailed them to cancel my subscription and "Andy" (Now convinced that this whole thing is a one-man operation with a couple of aliases thrown in for good measure) sent me a nice-as-can-be email, urging me to go on, since "Many people only saw results after 12 months!" and "TRX2 is proven to work on 87% of patients!"
> 
> If it worked even in the slightest, you'd figure ONE of us could produce reliable pictures (hell, TRX2 themselves, since they claim they have people who completed an 18 month long trial and have had a +50% increase in their hair density.)
> 
> *As it stands, all numbers on their clinical study are true, but with a big MINUS in front, not a plus. -39% in affected areas after a year of TRX2 sounds about right to me.*
> 
> Shame on you Whitfield and shame on everybody who buys into your shit after reading through our testimonies here. I moved for TRX2 to be put on the permanent "Snake-Oil Watch List" over at www.hairlossgr.com and I urge you to do the same for your local forums. Too bad Spencer doesn't have a "Snake-List" so more people can save their euros for treatments that actually work.


 Sorry don't really get why you say TRX2 is dangerous. Did they refuse to cancel your subscription? Could you please copy/paste their message? Actually I found their support quite helpful so far.

----------


## AgainstThis

"Dangerous" as in seriously peddling stuff not proven to work.

In what is a decidedly classy move however, Andy sent me a free 3-month-supply and asked me to keep him (alias or no alias) updated in regards to my progress. I honestly do not expect anything, but it's free, so it definitely does not hurt to try this.

PS And again, if anyone has before/after pics that show a CLEAR improvement, post them. Otherwise, bullshit walks.

----------


## Jcm800

You're due a free qtr anyway by now?

----------


## AgainstThis

Sure, but it's only for "Active Members" and they had tried to initiate payment anyhow.

I promised them that IF anything occurs -which I doubt it will- I will keep them posted.

PS Damn shame ain't it? You have to fight tooth and nail even for your "Accrued Benefits". Bollocks.

----------


## 30plus

Ulanude - welcome to the forum. You are clearly a TRX2 employee, but don't worry, that is a good thing as we would like someone to directly engage with from the company.

I dont think TRX2 is a scam _per se_. I just think that this first effort is not strong enough to help us all on here to any real degree. The TRX2 people, the company and the science is all valid - which is why it is all the more distressing to see that it does not live up to the hype. I believe your future products may do better but you had to rush this one out based on existing ingredients in order to keep the funding going.

We have yet to find one person independently verify that they have regrown hair, so you cannot blame the scepticism of everyone on here.

I for one am hitting 12 months in a few weeks and yet to obtain regrowth. I am due my 3 month freebie shortly so I will be sticking with it. And trust me Ulanude - if I get regrowth I will happily plug this stuff on here for you.

----------


## ulanude

Funny that you think I am their employee just because I do feel positive about them. i am not. I'm also sceptical but as I'm getting very nice results I'm happily plugging this stuff here (Just like you would do 30Plus). 

Yeah likely that those guys have some employees here who knows but then again so probably do their competitors.to me some post here are rather confusing and read like repetitive spam. surely this industry is a whole reckless bitch...

----------


## bluesuedeshoes

Followed this thread from the beginning and jumped on TRX2 after some initial praise. Took the pills for about 6 months and didn't notice much difference and so gave up...but they sent me another shipment of 3 months worth (and charged me of course) without me realising. 

So if anyone would like my pills, please let me know. Im not in the financial position to give them away but happy to take a hit on the cost. Maybe someone will get some use from them!

----------


## nrj

> Followed this thread from the beginning and jumped on TRX2 after some initial praise. Took the pills for about 6 months and didn't notice much difference and so gave up...but they sent me another shipment of 3 months worth (and charged me of course) without me realising. 
> 
> So if anyone would like my pills, please let me know. Im not in the financial position to give them away but happy to take a hit on the cost. Maybe someone will get some use from them!


 ill give em a try, u live in the uk? message me !

----------


## bluesuedeshoes

Hey NRJ,

I sent you a message (i think!) through the site. Let me know if you didn't get it..

----------


## Jcm800

So, this shit has been on the market for around a year now-who's regrown a single hair on their temple?

----------


## krewel

> So, this shit has been on the market for around a year now-who's regrown a single hair on their temple?


 Obviously no one, why do you have to push this useless thread again.. really?

----------


## Jcm800

I'm not pushing the ****ing thread I'm asking a question.

----------


## krewel

> I'm not pushing the ****ing thread I'm asking a question.


 388 pages of useless discussions, does that really not answer your question? There are probably at least 100 posts in this thread which say TRX is useless. I just want the best for you and your time.

----------


## gutted

Close this Thread! It is useless.

----------


## clandestine

I will attempt to say this in the most effictive way possible;

***** off, stop posting here.*

Sorry if this was in any way offensive, but profanity appears to be necessary in this case. Take note, TRX2 is useless, please stop posting here.

Regards,
clandestine

----------


## ulanude

> So, this shit has been on the market for around a year now-who's regrown a single hair on their temple?


 As I said before I've been seeing very nice results. No massive regrowth but my hair loss has stopped completely and hair became much more dense. Nothing bad to say.

----------


## gutted

> I will attempt to say this in the most effictive way possible;
> 
> ***** off, stop posting here.*
> 
> Sorry if this was in any way offensive, but profanity appears to be necessary in this case. Take note, TRX2 is useless, please stop posting here.
> 
> Regards,
> clandestine


 Trx2 is not useless, this thread is useless. It works,all be it slowly, and not so drastically in the temple area (as of yet, for me).

Anyone intrested in trx2 but cant afford the steep price i suggest you buy the indvidual ingredients rather than trx2 at a higher dosage, as suggested on the hairloss-research website.

----------


## 30plus

Clandestine - why are you advocating that this thread be shut down"?

This is the only place on the internet where real users of this stuff can discuss their results. Yes the results have been marginal at best or basically non existent but that needs to be documented somewhere. Without this thread being open then people will actually be misinformed (or scammed if you want to go that far) because the *ONLY* source of info is the *TRX2* website.

This stuff maybe not the holy grail it promises to be but that is *EXACTLY* why this thread should stay open. Any person considering starting TRX2 should have the right to read some independent reviews of it. Likewise anyone actually obtaining results should be allowed to talk about those too.

We all read hairloss treatment websites. If you dont want to click on this thread then dont Its as simple as that. However in the meantime lets keep it open at least so we can all stay independently informed at least of the efficacy (or not) of this product.

Finally  in case anyone still cares I have been on this stuff for 12 months now and my hair whilst a tiny bit thicker is still getting worseno regrowthand still receding.

----------


## ulanude

Couldn't agree more 30Plus!

----------


## gutted

> Clandestine - why are you advocating that this thread be shut down"?
> 
> This is the only place on the internet where real users of this stuff can discuss their results. Yes the results have been marginal at best or basically non existent but that needs to be documented somewhere. Without this thread being open then people will actually be misinformed (or scammed if you want to go that far) because the *ONLY* source of info is the *TRX2* website.
> 
> This stuff maybe not the holy grail it promises to be but that is *EXACTLY* why this thread should stay open. Any person considering starting TRX2 should have the right to read some independent reviews of it. Likewise anyone actually obtaining results should be allowed to talk about those too.
> 
> We all read hairloss treatment websites. If you dont want to click on this thread then dont Its as simple as that. However in the meantime lets keep it open at least so we can all stay independently informed at least of the efficacy (or not) of this product.
> 
> Finally  in case anyone still cares I have been on this stuff for 12 months now and my hair whilst a tiny bit thicker is still getting worseno regrowthand still receding.


 I agree with you too however 70% of this thread is made up of posts from members who continually post about how trx2 is "snake oil" and how everyone that is trying trx2 got "scammed", which does not in way help the hair loss community come to a conclusion regarding trx2. This thread is for intrested parties, i think the majority of the members know what the game is regarding trx2 and it is up to them if they wish to try it, these unneccasary comments seriously dont help.

I appeciate the hair loss industry is not so much of a trustworthy industry and it is a case of buyers beware, when we get random new members who post a glowing report of trx2 out of the blue. (Bear in mind, this is THE only trx2 thread on any of the major hairloss forums, so new members may decide to sign up at any time to express thier results, or lack of)

Its a shame some of the more established members have not been using trx2, as thier word will much likley be more relaible to ther members. Members who have been battling against mpb for quite a long time.

However what i will say about trx2 is -

- Regarding "RESULTS" - it depends on what YOU believe the word "results" means to you ->
1)whether its stopping your hair loss - (in my case, it definiteley has done)

2)regrowth all over (in my case im confident, ive exprerienced regrowth near the crown and mid section) Hair is more volumised and plump - this could be due to NEW growth or thickening of EXISTING hairs, no way for me to know.

3)regrowth of the temple area ( in my case - No miracle growth of the either temple has occurred, however as of the last few weeks i have noticed my RIGHT temple hair is much, much stronger, i have noticed 1 new hair that was not previously there. 
My left temple has receded even further since starting trx2, however im still posititive this is a good shed and possible new growth may occur in the next 3 months. (if you read my earlier posts you will know i stated my hair loss stage at the right temple is not bad compared to the left side i.e mpb is more advanced in my left temple than right. 

- I do swear by it, it has definiteley, without a doubt stopped my hair loss, i no longer see as much strands of hairs after showering or on my hairbrush as i used to.

- DO NOT use it in conjuction with another treatment, you will not be able to tell whether trx2 is giving you the benefits/or lack of or the other treatment. You are better of soley using trx2 for the 12/18 months and then after that a second treatment could possibly be added in conjunction with trx2.

- *ONLY* start the treatment if your going to stay on it for the full 18 months or a minimuim of 12 months . If you are not, then dont bother!
It may be working its magic in the backround but results may not be apparent until a good few months on the treatment. (In my case i started noticing a volumising effect around the 9th month mark)

- The older you are or the more advanced your loss is at, the more time it will take for you to notice results (see my definition of results above). Dont jump on trx2 expecting to regain a full head of hair. Expect to maintain what you have when starting it.

- The price of trx2 is steep, i have been taking trx2 ALONG with individual ingredients to boost the amounts contained in trx2, this was in the hope i would yeild better/faster results which seem to be the case in my experince.
If you cant afford trx2 take the indvidual ingredients.

----------


## thechamp

Spectral f7 mate now I can say its doing something

----------


## bluesuedeshoes

I guess i didn't give it long enough - only tried 5 months before jumping on fin (rightly or wrongly).

Good to hear its' working for you gutted. I remember you from the IH forum when i tried the natural route for a bit. 

I still have 3 months of TRX2, sealed. Happy to sell it for half the original cost. PM if interested...!

----------


## AgainstThis

Something positive is happening to my hair and I honestly can't tell you if it's down to TRX2 or just natural cycling.

Last time I posted I was around the 11 month mark, 11 and a half months and deeply disappointed and digging my way into the Toppik bottle.

Around Christmas, an odd thing happened.

My shedding decreased dramatically. Almost ceased. I was still taking the TRX2 and alternating between Keto 2 % shampoo and the H & S AntiHairloss brand (Which is a fancy name for really generic H & S). After 3+ months of heavy shedding, it had stabilized. Lost 8-12 strands when showering as opposed to the 40-50+ I was losing a little while ago. 

Then about ten days ago, I noticed that I was going without Toppik more and more often because my hair looked better. New hair in the middle-front of the scalp had now grown to a length that was cosmetically useful. Nothing in the temples -these have continued to recede- but suddenly, the middle is stronger, thicker and there is definitely new, real hair there.

I will continue to monitor this situation. If by mid-March my hair loss is still halted and the new growth has expanded and strengthened, I'm ordering more TRX2 and price be damned.

*I am still very wary of this product and situation, it may all be chance and my MPB slowing down temporarily due to genetics, but it is what it is.*

Replicel results come April brothers. Salvation may be close  :Smile:

----------


## 30plus

Couple of interesting posts from Gutted and Against This

Here is my detailed 12 month summary:

Months 2 - 5  I was very excited about TRX2. My hair was noticeable thicker and had proper volume and stuck up more. I was over the moon with the appearance and awaiting the regrowth.

Months 5  9. The regrowth never materialised and I continued to lose hair all over my head (albeit slowly)  noticeably in the crown and hairline. Thickness declined slightly as well.

Months 9  12. Less hair overall and continued light shedding and hairs seem to take on an elasticy, wirey and flatter appearance (less stuck up). Hairs are still a bit thicker than pre TRX2 but they are an odd texture.

Throughout the 12 months I have had some days where the hair looks really pumped, then others when it looks terrible. As of today I still have mixed feelings about this stuff. *It MAY have slowed my loss but it has in no way stopped it. It HAS thickened my hair a tiny bit, but that thickness has declined over the course of 12 months.* *No regrowth at all*.

*I would REALLY like to know what they have in the pipeline though*. Their science adds up but I think they had to rush out this sub standard product just to keep financially afloat.

I am still in my freebie and I am going to give it one more go until 18 months. I'm thinking about taking the ingredients individually as well I am not holding out any hope for anything miraculous though

----------


## gutted

> Couple of interesting posts from Gutted and Against This
> 
> Here is my detailed 12 month summary:
> 
> Months 2 - 5  I was very excited about TRX2. My hair was noticeable thicker and had proper volume and stuck up more. I was over the moon with the appearance and awaiting the regrowth.
> 
> Months 5  9. The regrowth never materialised and I continued to lose hair all over my head (albeit slowly)  noticeably in the crown and hairline. Thickness declined slightly as well.
> 
> Months 9  12. Less hair overall and continued light shedding and hairs seem to take on an elasticy, wirey and flatter appearance (less stuck up). Hairs are still a bit thicker than pre TRX2 but they are an odd texture.
> ...


 are you on anything else? or taking any other supplements for other uses?
i take 4 trx2 capsules plus individual ingredients niacin 500mg and lcartinine 500mg.

againstthis, is using nizoral shampoo which is a known hair growth stimulant and it could be that, thats working for him, but once every 2/3 weeks of nizoral alongside trx2 should be ok.

When i used nizoral shampoo once every weekend, i noticed my hair shed and thin out drastically.

----------


## AgainstThis

Ketoconazole shampoo takes a couple of months, even 3, to kick in. The shedding could have been a sign of that, similar to Minox's shedding effect prior to the regrowth.

----------


## 30plus

I've been on DUT, minoxidl (sparsly on hairline and crown) and Nizoral for around 4-5 years (pretty successfully) but results for both began fading a year or two ago. 

My hair is still much better than it was 5 years ago. (How many people can say that??!). Only hairline and crown a tiny bit worse

I'm still on all 3 (and TRX2) but I hoped TRX2 would stem the tide as promised so I could finally move off Dut... That is the one that worries me.

Sadly I dont have the confidence in TRx2 to do that just yet.

----------


## gutted

> I've been on DUT, minoxidl (sparsly on hairline and crown) and Nizoral for around 4-5 years (pretty successfully) but results for both began fading a year or two ago. 
> 
> My hair is still much better than it was 5 years ago. (How many people can say that??!). Only hairline and crown a tiny bit worse
> 
> I'm still on all 3 (and TRX2) but I hoped TRX2 would stem the tide as promised so I could finally move off Dut... That is the one that worries me.
> 
> Sadly I dont have the confidence in TRx2 to do that just yet.


 Its difficult to judge whether trx2 is working for you if your using approved treatments, its likley you will attribute any beneifit to those treatments rather than trx2, but you know your hair, and you have been on fin,minox for 2 years now so you have likley peaked on the results they would have given you, thus any results that come now, will most likley be from trx2, but its difficult to judge.
Try boosting the dosage to 4 capsules or buy the individual ingredients to top up with.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

I will chime in a bit here. My hair is *undoubtedly thicker and healthier*
then before I started treatment. This is undeniable. I undeniably lose less hair now. My left temple seems to be better then it was from when I first started, but my right temple appears to continue receeding. 

I have also been on two other things off and on, but only on my temples, so I know, FOR SURE, trx2 has helped me overall. Those two things are miconazole nitrate (found in, Monistat ,shhhhh  :Smile: , and hydrocortisone. First is a growth stimulant and second is a immune response modulator/anti-inflammatory. If you go to hair losshelp.com or just google these two things, you will see why I use them. I believe they may have helped SLIGHTLY on my temple regions in terms of thickening, but cant say for sure.

----------


## Yunaiba

Hi, is anybody interested on selling some trx2 that they may not use??
cheers!

----------


## Thinning@30

> I have also been on two other things off and on, but only on my temples, so I know, FOR SURE, trx2 has helped me overall. Those two things are miconazole nitrate (found in, Monistat ,shhhhh , and hydrocortisone. First is a growth stimulant and second is a immune response modulator/anti-inflammatory. If you go to hair losshelp.com or just google these two things, you will see why I use them. I believe they may have helped SLIGHTLY on my temple regions in terms of thickening, but cant say for sure.


 Sizzlinghairs, could you eloborate on your monistat use?

What version of monistat do you use, how do you apply it, and how long do you leave it on?

----------


## doke

any of you guys got an email for sales of trx2 as i have this morning a discount as well,i do not think i will try again as they say i did not give it enough time. :EEK!:

----------


## Ted

Nope. Can you please paste the mail here? 
I see some small progress in my temples after close to 10 months. Don't know if its thickening or regrowth.

----------


## ulanude

A further note to my previous report: I'm actually pretty sure that it is actual regrowth rather than just thickening up in my case as I can see now hair strands in areas where i'm sure there was nothing beforehand. However, an alternative explanation would be that trx2 is thickening up miniturized hair strands, which were to thin and weak to "not break" during the growth phase, to thick pigmentized hair strands. This at least would be in line with the supposed mechanism of action (allowing nutrients to enter the hair strand again).
I do agree with guttend and the other: This treatment is no miraculous cure it may not be working for everybody. Results take long to kick in and may not be as impressive as one could wish for. However, i can absolutely positively confirm that in my case it stopped hair fall almost completely and improved thickness and overall density of my hair to a level which I did not believe I would ever reach again. I'm back to sold NW 2.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

> Sizzlinghairs, could you eloborate on your monistat use?
> 
> What version of monistat do you use, how do you apply it, and how long do you leave it on?


 
I use regular monistat with 2% miconazole. Google "miconazole and hairloss" and u will find all the info u need.

----------


## 2020

> I use regular monistat with 2% miconazole. Google "miconazole and hairloss" and u will find all the info u need.


 how well did that work for you?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

> how well did that work for you?


 
It seems to help with speeding up growth and thickening. *seems* to help

----------


## 30plus

Had my haircut quite short on Wednesday... 

Walked into work yesterday and you know that look people give you of - "wow, you're really going bald" but they don't actually say it...

Took some detailed photos last night - hairline and temples are way higher compared to photos of this time last year (when I started TRX2).

Thought I should let everyone know. This stuff hasn't halted my hairloss nor has it given me any regrowth. All I've got a bit more thickness on the rest of the hair...

----------


## Yunaiba

thanx a lot for your testimony 30plus.
It's wierd I, I received an Email from TRX2, (long time I don't buy it) saying that they have a discount offer. It seems they are not selling what expected?

----------


## 30plus

No worries

I just want to make it clear to all I'm not here to bash this stuff or stop people from buying it. I do like the thicker hair I've got, I do ok for a living so I will continue to buy it. Am I going to get any regrowth now I'm nearly 13 months in?? Nope. My hopes for that were extinguished a few months back. My only hope I have now: 1. the next thing (replicel??) or 2. Trx's stronger products / cure they've promised...(hmmm!!!)

I am personaly just very frustrated that something that actually promised so much has let me down so far. "Outstanding, honest, noticable results... 83% regrowth." Well not for me anyway...

AgainstThis - any update on your improvements?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

30plus, do you have before and after pics? Im curious to see where u are at.


Also wanted to say that maybe since you are on prop/minox that somehow, although very unlikely, they are effecting your results with Trx2. This is just a thought obviously, and is almost surely not the case.

Another thing I wanted to point out, in your timeline you mentioned @ 9-12 month mark you are noticing your hair becoming a very weird texture. I noticed this @ like the 4-5 month mark but then it went away. Maybe your results are just taking f o r e v e r  to kick in.  That you hairloss situation was pretty dire so it is taking forever to reverse.

Maybe maybe

----------


## Ted

I also would like to see pics 30plus. No offence but people are much to emotional to be trusted around here.
It also would be great if someone could tell how much this discount is. I haven't got any mail.

----------


## ulanude

> 30plus, do you have before and after pics? Im curious to see where u are at.
> 
> 
> Also wanted to say that maybe since you are on prop/minox that somehow, although very unlikely, they are effecting your results with Trx2. This is just a thought obviously, and is almost surely not the case.
> 
> Another thing I wanted to point out, in your timeline you mentioned @ 9-12 month mark you are noticing your hair becoming a very weird texture. I noticed this @ like the 4-5 month mark but then it went away. Maybe your results are just taking f o r e v e r  to kick in.  That you hairloss situation was pretty dire so it is taking forever to reverse.
> 
> Maybe maybe


 pure speculation but I'd say that propecia indeed could affect results as it changes your hormonal homeostasis and hence could affect the way nutrients are being transported over the hair follicle (one of the mechanisms of actions trx2 claims). Minoxidil however highly unliklely - it is topical and it is known for havening an opening effects on potassium ion channels (see literature), same as trx2 does (but oraly)- it presumably works together well as  a complementary treatment with trx2 (stated by themselves)..

----------


## Jcm800

So, no-one has got their 'second generation of hair' yet?! It ain't gonna come fella's, make all the excuse's up for it that you like - only one laughing here is Whitfield.

----------


## ulanude

> So, no-one has got their 'second generation of hair' yet?! It ain't gonna come fella's, make all the excuse's up for it that you like - only one laughing here is Whitfield.


 No second generation but stopped by hair fall and drastical improvements in thickness. Believe that some regrowth has been happening too. Works for me and will continue.

----------


## gutted

> So, no-one has got their 'second generation of hair' yet?! It ain't gonna come fella's, make all the excuse's up for it that you like - only one laughing here is Whitfield.


 jcm, are you still on trx2? or individual ingredients?
and have you not noticed anything at all? 
also are you still on minox?

----------


## Jcm800

> jcm, are you still on trx2? or individual ingredients?
> and have you not noticed anything at all? 
> also are you still on minox?


 No i quit Trx after eight months. And I'm afraid I quit the individual ingredients 7-8 weeks ago too-was a pain popping 8 jars and getting the near ratios together. Tho I may reintroduce them as I have a plentiful supply still. 

Still on the Minox tho, negligible benefit there

----------


## AgainstThis

Dudes, this is too good to be true. I'm being very cautious but for the past month, my hair-loss has entirely stopped.

I just completed month 13 on TRX2 and as you'll remember from my posts, I had lost all hope by month 11, and was deep into the Toppik bottle.

Now my Toppik kit lies untouched for more than a month and my hair looks so ****ing good I can scarcely believe it. The shedding is stable and minimal for over a month now (less than 10 hairs per shower) and more importantly, new, thicker hair in the front. It's now to the point where my hair no longer falls apart and hangs like straw, revealing bald patches left and right of the parting (Those with longish hair will know what I mean).

It feels good and it feels right. My greatest relief is that where I was on a complete downward spiral around Christmas, now my loss has stabilized and the center of my head is getting thick, actual growth.

I'm hesitant to attribute this to the TRX2 and Keto alone, but the truth needs to be told. I'll post pics around April when, if all goes well, I'll be re-ordering. As INSANE as this sounds, I only started seeing benefits from TRX2 after a full year of use.

I understand they could never market a hair loss product with the tagline "Stick with it for a year, you won't be disappointed" but ****...it seems to be working.

Next month I'm adding Tocotrienols to my regimen, see if I can get things moving in the temple region. 

This could all be nature taking it's course, but with hairloss things usually get WORSE, not BETTER. 

The least I can do is share this good news and keep you posted on future progress.

Peace + good hair all.

----------


## Ted

Great news AgainstThis!
I'm looking forward to the pics!

How long have you been on keto? Are you sure it's not the keto that is giving the results?

Thanks for sharing!!

----------


## ulanude

Thanks for sharing. And thanks I'm not the only insane who is getting results here.. :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Problem is AgainstThis you've been up and down regarding progress before-hope it comes good for you, but I'm not convinced that it's not usual hair cycling again..
But if you feel you've got regrowth let's inspect the pics in the near future.

----------


## gutted

> Problem is AgainstThis you've been up and down regarding progress before-hope it comes good for you, but I'm not convinced that it's not usual hair cycling again..
> But if you feel you've got regrowth let's inspect the pics in the near future.


 
this is why we need more genuine people testing this, a few users here and there will not prove anything.
Consistent results will mean something.
The fact that against this took over a year for his loss of hair to stop, is not right, something else must have been going on there, i personally think it was the keto making his hair shed. Can you let us know how often you used to use keto shampoo?

People have reported a stoppage/reduction of hair loss within a 1 month to 3 months. ( its not a full on stop, natrually, everyone loses hair everyday, around 100 per day i read, but if your suffering from mpb you will lose alot more) I guess it depends on the individual though.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> . As INSANE as this sounds, I only started seeing benefits from TRX2 after a full year of use.
> 
> I understand they could never market a hair loss product with the tagline "Stick with it for a year, you won't be disappointed" but ****...it seems to be working.
> 
> .


 
I don't believe you, but it's not that crazy that it would take a year for a supplement to have a cosmetic effect

I'm just not going to take trx2 for a year to find out. It's Whitman's job to prove it to me, not me prove it for him. He doesn't seem to be in a rush to prove his product works. He just seems in a rush to sell it.


if you can, post some pictures please. Everyone is interested and would appreciate it. You seem to think there has been a noticeable gain-- why wait another two months to post>?

----------


## gutted

> I don't believe you, but it's not that crazy that it would take a year for a supplement to have a cosmetic effect
> 
> I'm just not going to take trx2 for a year to find out. It's Whitman's job to prove it to me, not me prove it for him. He doesn't seem to be in a rush to prove his product works. He just seems in a rush to sell it.
> 
> 
> if you can, post some pictures please. Everyone is interested and would appreciate it. You seem to think there has been a noticeable gain-- why wait another two months to post>?


 but they have proven it works *scientifically* through the internal clinical study they performed.

i doubt anyone will recognise/detect any changes in the pictures. (unless a previously bald area started to clearley fill in) 
Volume and thickness in existing areas is really diffcult to see photographically.

----------


## AgainstThis

I've been on Keto for at least the past 2 years, once every 4 days. 

When I first started I saw an initial gain in density and growth but that was quickly obliterated. These last two months have been fantastic hair-wise.

And it's like gutted said. The only way anyone would be wowed by pictures is if they show my hairline a full, thick centimeter or two down and that is not happening...yet. 

If it does, then I'll post. This is what this community is for. Vain brothers in hair, helping each other out through experiments, both failed and successfull  :Smile:

----------


## clandestine

> If it does, then I'll post. This is what this community is for. Vain brothers in hair, helping each other out through experiments, both failed and successfull


 Hm? Successful. Where?

----------


## Ted

They actually told me in a mail that it could take over a year to notice results.
It could be the keto but I don't think it changes your hair after 2 years of usage.

My last report, after 10 months, is that I'm seeing a little thickening in the temples. Don't think I've got any regrowth, maybe some vellus turning terminal.
Next week I'll start RUM so it will be hard to say what is doing what.

----------


## Jcm800

> They actually told me in a mail that it could take over a year to notice results.
> It could be the keto but I don't think it changes your hair after 2 years of usage.
> 
> My last report, after 10 months, is that I'm seeing a little thickening in the temples. Don't think I've got any regrowth, maybe some vellus turning terminal.
> Next week I'll start RUM so it will be hard to say what is doing what.


 RUM? Whats that?

----------


## 2020

To be fair, all of those ingredients that they put into TRX2 have some science behind it... For example:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17927577

It's not completely useless, it's just MASSIVELY overpriced...

----------


## gutted

> They actually told me in a mail that it could take over a year to notice results.
> It could be the keto but I don't think it changes your hair after 2 years of usage.


 
yes but using it consistently one minute, and then stopping the next within that 2 year period will result in contiuous changes in your hair. 
One minute the keto will kick in and your hair will be thick, then slack off for a bit, you'll start experiencing sheds (as the hairs become dependant on it), in my opinion in any hair loss treatment, *consistency* is key, hence why propecia and minoxidil needs to be taken/applied everyday.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Hey guys got a general question for all of the Trx2 users.. Is anyone experiencing longer and thicker hair growth in any unwanted areas such as the back, chest, eyebrows, pubes, etc?? Saw a long dark and thick stray eye brow hair today which seemingly came out of nowhere..

Thanks

----------


## ulanude

Yes, particularly my beard appears more dense than before (which I don't mind). Not sure about the other body parts but generally i have the feel that trx2 efficacy does not only cover the scalp (although they claim to)

----------


## gutted

yeah i did seem to notice more body hair growth, but cannot say if it was trx2.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

@gutted, What could it have been from if not trx2? 

@unalude, so you think your body hair increased at all?


I dont think Ive noticed an increase in body hair, but the last thing I want is more back/chest/arm/hand hair.. I experienced this abit with minox and was not fun at all. 

I hope that trx2 just focuses on areas that are weakened from old age or androgens (possible beard hair) and rebuilds them. Im hoping that it leaves intact hair, such as body hair, alone.

----------


## gutted

> @gutted, What could it have been from if not trx2? 
> 
> @unalude, so you think your body hair increased at all?
> 
> 
> I dont think Ive noticed an increase in body hair, but the last thing I want is more back/chest/arm/hand hair.. I experienced this abit with minox and was not fun at all. 
> 
> I hope that trx2 just focuses on areas that are weakened from old age or androgens (possible beard hair) and rebuilds them. Im hoping that it leaves intact hair, such as body hair, alone.


 i was on a bunch of other stuff too, but at the time i did attribute the increase in hair to trx2 as it was after starting that, that i noticed the hair increase. I wasnt too bothered about it.

----------


## gutted

@sizzling, do you have any dandruff? or any itching?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

no dandruff or itching..

could u let me know the other stuff u were on? How much of an increase did you notice and has it leveled out, ie stopped? Was it new hair that wasnt there before or thickening of existing hair?


Has anyone else noticed an increase in body hair? I could really do with out it

----------


## gutted

> no dandruff or itching..
> 
> could u let me know the other stuff u were on? How much of an increase did you notice and has it leveled out, ie stopped? Was it new hair that wasnt there before or thickening of existing hair?
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed an increase in body hair? I could really do with out it


 i think it was new growth, i did seem to recollect at the time that those hairs were not previously there at the time. It was only minor growth.

i was on tocotreinols, inneov, msm.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

well i know msm/tocotrienols are definitely hair growth accelarators for sure. Maybe the combination of everything and then throwing trx2 on top kickstarted the growth.

Can I be nosy and ask, generally, where the new body hair growth was? chest/back/arms etc? 

Thanks bro

----------


## gutted

> well i know msm/tocotrienols are definitely hair growth accelarators for sure. Maybe the combination of everything and then throwing trx2 on top kickstarted the growth.
> 
> Can I be nosy and ask, generally, where the new body hair growth was? chest/back/arms etc? 
> 
> Thanks bro


 yeah i already know MSM accelarates grwoth of hair everywhere ive been on that for some time prior to trx2 and noticed this.

But when i started trx2 i did seem to percieve a further amount of growth than msm was already giving, than usual. The area i noticed this was on the arms.

I also do believe, by me taking MSM ive accelarated the results of trx2 on the scalp.

----------


## 30plus

Nope - no noticable changes in my body / beard hair since I've been on this stuff

----------


## Jcm800

In my experience and observations as we get older body hair increases anyway - look at any older guy in his 40-50's and look in his ear's - you'll prob see some undergrowth there, also eyebrow's - those stray hair's appear outta nowhere fast! and more so as we age, same for hairy backs - i think you guy's on this stuff are connecting natural bodily hairgrowth to this stuff, it occur's anyway.

It' natures way of kicking us in the ball's once more - lose hair on top and gain it in ridiculous places as we get older.

----------


## ulanude

> @gutted, What could it have been from if not trx2? 
> 
> @unalude, so you think your body hair increased at all?
> 
> 
> I dont think Ive noticed an increase in body hair, but the last thing I want is more back/chest/arm/hand hair.. I experienced this abit with minox and was not fun at all. 
> 
> I hope that trx2 just focuses on areas that are weakened from old age or androgens (possible beard hair) and rebuilds them. Im hoping that it leaves intact hair, such as body hair, alone.


 I would say yes. Less pronounced on chest and arms but my beard definitely got thicker.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

lol, im getting ocd about this like someone by the name of "champ" maybe? lol

But unalude, did u notice new hairs on your chest/arms or just a possible increase in thickness /length? Was it minor or major? Cosmetically noticeable? 

Im a hairy man already, thus the reason for my interogations.

----------


## ulanude

> lol, im getting ocd about this like someone by the name of "champ" maybe? lol
> 
> But unalude, did u notice new hairs on your chest/arms or just a possible increase in thickness /length? Was it minor or major? Cosmetically noticeable? 
> 
> Im a hairy man already, thus the reason for my interogations.


 Not really noticeable on chest and arms - only I feel an increase of facial hair (thicker + more hair). However, this increase is less pronounced than the increase of scalp hair, which I have experienced. 

I would not be too worried about this.

----------


## Jcm800

But has anyone got temporal regrowth?! seems to me you're all settling for possible hair thickness and forgetting the big promises made by Whitfield and his posse.

----------


## gutted

> But has anyone got temporal regrowth?! seems to me you're all settling for possible hair thickness and forgetting the big promises made by Whitfield and his posse.


 no, still no temporal regrowth  :Frown:  
all ive noticed in the temples is that theyve gotten stronger, (they feel more achored to the scalp) i have noticed one new, thin hair pop up on my right temple, that was not there before.
But overall, mid section and crown, the hair is thick, and reduced shedding persists.

also on a side note for those that are taking the individual ingredients, i suspect the ratios are *very* important.

ive stopped taking niacin 500mg, i believe from observation that is what caused me to shed in my left temple. niacin -> lowers cholesterol, thus could possibly affect dht and testosterone levels.

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks gutted - remind me tho, you're on other products besides TRX2 aren't you? It'd be reassuring if people in particularly yourself started reporting temporal activity of note-who knows, maybe it'll come but I doubt it.

----------


## gutted

> Thanks gutted - remind me tho, you're on other products besides TRX2 aren't you? It'd be reassuring if people in particularly yourself started reporting temporal activity of note-who knows, maybe it'll come but I doubt it.


 just trx2 and trx2 indvidiual ingredients (niacin 500mg and l cartinine 500mg) and MSM 9grams.
Ive stopped the niacin though.

I really dunno whether im going to expect temporal regrowth, but what its done for my hair overall hair is beyond belief. Hence for that reason i do have a slight glimmer of hope that this may do something in the temples. but we'll see what the coming months bring.

----------


## The Alchemist

> I really dunno whether im going to expect temporal regrowth, but what its done for my hair overall hair is beyond belief.


 
Oh yeah...beyond belief huh?

----------


## gutted

> Oh yeah...beyond belief huh?


 yeah...beyond belief.

----------


## ulanude

Yes, do see regrowth in temple area. Without doubt new hair has been appearing. Also, since my whole hair just got more dense I can just leave it grow longer than before and therefore conceal the the temple area more efficently.

----------


## Jcm800

And what else are you taking?

----------


## TheDude

Come on guys i was a perfect case for this stuff..

Right temple recession and the beginnings of overall thinning.. 

I took the stuff for three months straight and the only thing that changed was my continued recession..

It would of been one of the easier cases to spot any positive effects but nothing..

Hay, i really wanted it to work but low a behold another waste of good money..

And as far as their so-called scientific studies, as far as i remember they got all their data from people in this community and other hair loss forums.. scientific eh?

----------


## 2020

> Come on guys i was a perfect case for this stuff..
> 
> Right temple recession and the beginnings of overall thinning.. 
> 
> I took the stuff for three months straight and the only thing that changed was my continued recession..
> 
> It would of been one of the easier cases to spot any positive effects but nothing..
> 
> Hay, i really wanted it to work but low a behold another waste of good money..
> ...


 I'm pretty sure TRX2 is supposed to be used with fin... itself alone it wouldn't do much

----------


## UK_

> I'm pretty sure TRX2 is supposed to be used with fin... itself alone it wouldn't do much


 How will you know if its working?

----------


## clandestine

> How will you know if its working?


 You won't; that's the trick!  :Wink:

----------


## gutted

i posted this on another site.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12190640

http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/61...scription.html

ive read l-lysine increases l-cartinine levels, probably why those patients in tha trial may have had success with l-lysine supplementation.

It also states supplementing with l-lysine enhanced the efficay of other treatments such as minox, propecia etc.

food for thought!

----------


## ulanude

> Come on guys i was a perfect case for this stuff..
> 
> Right temple recession and the beginnings of overall thinning.. 
> 
> I took the stuff for three months straight and the only thing that changed was my continued recession..
> 
> It would of been one of the easier cases to spot any positive effects but nothing..
> 
> Hay, i really wanted it to work but low a behold another waste of good money..
> ...


 Sure you won't see any differences if  you just stay in for 3 month. It took me around 9 month to see any improvements but then progress appeared rapidly. It will be a waste of money if you are plannning to use it only for couple of month and hope to solve your problems. just doesn't work like this.

----------


## Jcm800

Ulanude what else are you taking?

----------


## ulanude

> Ulanude what else are you taking?


 right now only TRX2. 
in the past also propecia and regaine. stopped propecia due to the side-effects and drug nature. stopped regaine because it stopped giving me results.

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis - lets have a look at some latest comparison pic's - wouldnt hurt, if you're hair looks better we'll see it compared to your first set of pic's surely?

----------


## thechamp

Just wait for the tenth month :Smile:  etc trx2 does not work

----------


## clandestine

champ; it's not worth paying, mate. My 2c.. you should not continue. Trx2 is not worth.. anything.

----------


## ulanude

> champ; it's not worth paying, mate. My 2c.. you should not continue. Trx2 is not worth.. anything.


 for how long have you been on the treatment?

----------


## clandestine

> for how long have you been on the treatment?


 Haven't, personally. Conjecture, really. Though, having read the majority of this thread, through its evolution, treatment seems rather useless. Eh, mostly useless.

----------


## clandestine

@ulanude; However, I understand you've seen some supposed results. Is Trx2 the only medication currently used in your regimen?

----------


## ulanude

> Haven't, personally. Conjecture, really. Though, having read the majority of this thread, through its evolution, treatment seems rather useless. Eh, mostly useless.


 OK thanks cladestine. fair enough. However, a bit of a problem I have with this thread is that it is fueled with negative feedback by people who haven't even tried it themselves (and not everyone will be honest enough to admit). Sure one can conjecture but how can one judge if not trying themselves?

I take TRX2 as sole treatment regimen (tried propecia and regaine in previous years without great success).

----------


## Jcm800

So ulanude-you've been on it how long?

Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but you say you've seen temporal regrowth?

----------


## gutted

> However, a bit of a problem I have with this thread is that it is fueled with negative feedback by people who haven't even tried it themselves


 i back that point.

----------


## ulanude

> So ulanude-you've been on it how long?
> 
> Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but you say you've seen temporal regrowth?


 So far it didn't regrow my temples. However, I also do see some new hair strands even around the temples. The main thing it did for me is stopping my hair loss and overall "thickening up" my hair to a stage that I can wear a different hair style again. I venture to say that my hair bounced back to the situation ca. 6 years ago. This stuff does its job for me. Beware that that it took a long time for the effects to become apparent.

----------


## doke

hi guys i wonder who the person is who is in the trx2 picture from base line to regrowth because if it is genuine and it helps just some people after 18 months then it is impresive.
Theres a but coming i am scepticle even though i may not have given it a fair go and also please trx lets know some detail of the guy in the study and whether he was on other hair growth products or only trx. :EEK!:

----------


## ulanude

> hi guys i wonder who the person is who is in the trx2 picture from base line to regrowth because if it is genuine and it helps just some people after 18 months then it is impresive.
> Theres a but coming i am scepticle even though i may not have given it a fair go and also please trx lets know some detail of the guy in the study and whether he was on other hair growth products or only trx.


 See their "Inclusion Criteria" of the study:

"Volunteers previously exposed to minoxidil and/or finasteride were not eligible to participate in the study, as were patients who have used any synthetic drug, such as antihypertensives, steroids, spironolactone, ketokonazole, cimetidine, cytotoxic compounds, anticonvulsant drugs, b-blockers, estrogens or progesterone within the previous six months."

----------


## Jcm800

I doubt he's even real Doke  :Wink:  also have you had an email from them with a link to a "real customer testimonial" video?

It's laughable, he says he started taking the stuff nine months ago based on positive online comments etc. lmao, where were there any positive comments nine months ago?

As far as im aware this forum has been the only one giving this stuff the time of day-and nine months ago I don't recall anyone singing it's praises as the guy suggests.

Sorry Bio labs gotta do better than that.

Here's the link http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop...vimGrUD0&gl=GB

----------


## ulanude

> I doubt he's even real Doke  also have you had an email from them with a link to a "real customer testimonial" video?
> 
> It's laughable, he says he started taking the stuff nine months ago based on positive online comments etc. lmao, where were there any positive comments nine months ago?
> 
> As far as im aware this forum has been the only one giving this stuff the time of day-and nine months ago I don't recall anyone singing it's praises as the guy suggests.
> 
> Sorry Bio labs gotta do better than that.
> 
> Here's the link http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop...vimGrUD0&gl=GB


 Jcm you keep ignoring anybody who has anything positve to say (such as me, gutted, against, etc. etc.). 
I actually welcome that they ask real customers for real testimonials rather than making something up.

----------


## doke

Thanks jcm do you still keep getting mail from them. :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> Thanks jcm do you still keep getting mail from them.


 Yeah mate still get the mails lol

----------


## Jcm800

No, I'm not ignoring gutted or AgainstThis at all, im still curious. 

As for them using 'real' users for the testimonials, c'mon man what makes you think that guy is real?!

----------


## ulanude

> No, I'm not ignoring gutted or AgainstThis at all, im still curious. 
> 
> As for them using 'real' users for the testimonials, c'mon man what makes you think that guy is real?!


 Because they have also asked me to provide a testimonial. Seems like they did with everybody who has been on the treatment long enough.

----------


## Jcm800

Really? Care to post the mail? I'd like to see that.

----------


## ulanude

> Really? Care to post the mail? I'd like to see that.


 here you go...

Dear Marcus,
this is Andy (Scientific Support). 

I would like to touch base with you and find out if you would be interested in doing us a favour and providing us with a testimonial video of your treatment progress (positive or negative alike)?

We are currently in the process of collecting a number of real customer testimonial videos, which we are planning to publish on our website. This will help our company to showcase our product and treatment progress - it also will help other patients to view a real customer feedback and real results achieved with TRX2 supplementation.

The video could be recorded with a standard webcam (or other stationary video equipment you may have available). If wished we could make your face and identity anonymous (by blurring) and also change your name if wished. We wouldn't publish anything before we didn't get your final approval on it. 

Please do let me know if you are interested.

Best,

Andy

Regards, 
Andy
TRX2.com / Scientific Support

----------


## Jcm800

Fair enough. Has any other long termer received that email? AgainstThis, gutted?

So how long exactly have you been taking it ulanude?

I took it for eight months and saw no change whatsoever of benefit.

----------


## ulanude

> Fair enough. Has any other long termer received that email? AgainstThis, gutted?
> 
> So how long exactly have you been taking it ulanude?
> 
> I took it for eight months and saw no change whatsoever of benefit.


 I'm in month 13 now (started Feb 2011). I had a bit of thickening until month 8 but I'd say that real improvements came thereafter.

----------


## gutted

> Fair enough. Has any other long termer received that email? AgainstThis, gutted?
> 
> So how long exactly have you been taking it ulanude?
> 
> I took it for eight months and saw no change whatsoever of benefit.


 i havent recieved any email but did let them know i was seeing great improvement. I wouldnt do it to be honest even if they asked.

The problem is you took it for 8 months with minoxidil, in that 8 months you assumed trx2 did nothing for you and the minoxidil did nothing for you. Im *almost certain*, you should have seen a reduction in hair loss in that period had you not started minox. Within 3 weeks to a month i noticed this without a doubt.

Ive been through this with countless treatments, stopping one and starting another. Then stharting another on top of the first one, this is NOT good for hair. Over the years ive understood throwing the "kitchen sink" in with all these treatments is not the best apporach. You dont know whcih one is doing what to your hair.

I have my own opinions as to why i think you "*assumed*" you saw no results.

Againstthis, needs to do an update, and confirm if he is still experiencing low shed levels.

It looks like only 3/4 users in this whole thread are trying it out, and so far i have only noticed *great* improvement on my hair (and possibly sizzling)...which does not look good.

I saw the vid, and they state that guy was 23, around the same age as me, whos noticing good results.

----------


## Jcm800

Yes I started Minox, that's correct - and was a mistake as far as im concerned. Tho I am starting to see some slight regrowth finally, not much tho granted. 

Ive been on the Minox approx ten months now, religiously-don't think it'll be wise to stop.

I'll confess now tho that I have reordered this stuff again. I shall take it for at least a year and finally satisfy my own curiosity. 

There's nothing else for me, Finasteride isn't viable, I can't afford to risk sides. 

If this trial yields nothing for me ill rock a buzz cut and mourn my happy hairy days of old.

I'm not expecting much tbh - but desperation calls folks.

----------


## gutted

> Yes I started Minox, that's correct - and was a mistake as far as im concerned. Tho I am starting to see some slight regrowth finally, not much tho granted. 
> 
> Ive been on the Minox approx ten months now, religiously-don't think it'll be wise to stop.
> 
> I'll confess now tho that I have reordered this stuff again. I shall take it for at least a year and finally satisfy my own curiosity. 
> 
> There's nothing else for me, Finasteride isn't viable, I can't afford to risk sides. 
> 
> If this trial yields nothing for me ill rock a buzz cut and mourn my happy hairy days of old.
> ...


 Mate, you will NEED to stop the minox.
If you re order, and you are using it alongside minox, you will not know what is giving you the benefit, and the reorder will have been pointless.

What i suggest is stop the minox, dont start trx2 until after 2/3 weeks since stopping minox.

Take 3 (or 4 capsules if you can afford to) with water.

----------


## Jcm800

I can see your logic. But once on Minox it ain't wise to stop. And if I see results combining the two (they're supposed to work together) so be it. 

Im worried about stopping the Minox tbh. But given my experience with it so far, if I do start seeing noticeable improvement in hair quality then it'd be safe to say its this stuff.

----------


## gutted

> I can see your logic. *But once on Minox it ain't wise to stop.* And if I see results combining the two (they're supposed to work together) so be it. 
> 
> Im worried about stopping the Minox tbh. But given my experience with it so far, if I do start seeing noticeable improvement in hair quality then it'd be safe to say its this stuff.


 Yeah i know, hence why its better to stop *now* then *later*.

But, i really do believe you starting trx2 again is pointless, but then again youve been on the minox for 10 months so its likley, youve gained all the benefit you were going to get from it, but i *highley* doubt it...probably at the 12 month mark, you could say that.

your best bet is to stop the minox, as eventually you will stop it later down the line, trust me on this, i did too. You will obviously experience a shed, but you have to ride it out.

----------


## Jcm800

I might phase it out gradually. Thing is I 'should' start yielding from it soon, I could quit it and lose whatever I've got from it - experience a dread shed once again and get no benefit from Trx2, kinda shooting myself in the foot and be worse off than ever.

----------


## gutted

> I might phase it out gradually. Thing is I 'should' start yielding from it soon, I could quit it and lose whatever I've got from it - experience a dread shed once again and get no benefit from Trx2, kinda shooting myself in the foot and be worse off than ever.


 Yeah i know what you mean, but youve only been applying it to the hairline and temples right? so it woudnt be that much of a shed.

But its up to you to judge.
You could stay on the minox for the next 3 months and see what happens, if nothing, stop it, THEN jump on the trx2.

Minox isnt proven to help the hairline or temples, though either, all thats been reported is peach fuzz like growth.

----------


## Jcm800

Nah thing is I've been applying it to my crown as well for a few months, and I feel it's helping there to some degree. I am seeing a few hairs around my temples and hairline, that's been encouraging even tho there's not many.

Tricky - its often said one you start Minox don't get off it - thing is I never thought I'd be using this stuff again.

----------


## ulanude

> Nah thing is I've been applying it to my crown as well for a few months, and I feel it's helping there to some degree. I am seeing a few hairs around my temples and hairline, that's been encouraging even tho there's not many.
> 
> Tricky - its often said one you start Minox don't get off it - thing is I never thought I'd be using this stuff again.


 Jcm I think if you feel that you are seeing some small improvements with minoxidil, then definitely stay on (as long as you feel comfortable about it). Combining with TRX2 definitely also is a good idea. In my case it really has yielded the most impressive results I ever had with any treatment (in my case neither propecia nor minoxidil helped...even after years of using). Of course one needs to be realistic with TRX2 - so don't expect a complete reversion or super quick results. Anyway, what counts in the end is that your hair situation is getting better (if you won't be able to contribute it fully to one or the other who cares) - time is not an unlimited resource ...

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah I tend to agree with you on that. My vertex area is thinning that's for sure. I also don't apply Minox there. 

I think I'll be the one trying this who uses Minox, you other guys can report progress with your regimes and we'll see if the two combined really do help.

I get my Minox relatively cheap and don't find it a hassle applying it, I'd prob miss it tbh, so for the near future at least I'll use both.

----------


## gutted

> Nah thing is I've been applying it to my crown as well for a few months, and I feel it's helping there to some degree. I am seeing a few hairs around my temples and hairline, that's been encouraging even tho there's not many.
> 
> Tricky - its often said one you start Minox don't get off it - thing is I never thought I'd be using this stuff again.


 i guess its for you to decide if you wish to use it alongside trx2. 
I do think trx2 will indeed beneifit you as it has done to me (now that the minox shed period is over, assuming it is??), and who knows, any results youve acieved with minox could possibly be compounded with trx2, but the majority of the people viewing this thread will almost certainly attribute *all* results to minox, but to be honest, do what you think is best for you.

----------


## Jcm800

Haha gutted - i dont give a flying **** what people reading this thread think about me or my regime. I know my hair, i 'think' i know what Minox has/hasn't done - first month it raped my hairline and temples, bad shed. Since then little shedding, tho last two weeks i have noticed more hair-fall than i usually experience, most likely hair cycling, but i have been on Tocotrienols for around three weeks.

We all know our own hair, i'll have a good idea if Trx2 is helping in some way - particularly if my vertex area improves.

I'm not expecting miracles.

----------


## gutted

> Haha gutted -* i dont give a flying **** what people reading this thread think about me or my regime.* I know my hair, i 'think' i know what Minox has/hasn't done - first month it raped my hairline and temples, bad shed. Since then little shedding, tho last two weeks i have noticed more hair-fall than i usually experience, most likely hair cycling, but i have been on Tocotrienols for around three weeks.
> 
> We all know our own hair, i'll have a good idea if Trx2 is helping in some way - particularly if my vertex area improves.
> 
> I'm not expecting miracles.


 the way it should be. 
Hopefully you'll notice something in the coming months with trx2 and the tocos. I really do hope it works out for you, keep updating us. Monitor your sheds too. The first area where you'll notice results is the crown area., give it about 6 months.
Also when judging performance, let the hairs cycle through (approx every 3 months)

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks man, you're one of the good guy's around here. I'll plug away with it, might drop the Toco tho, it's pricey and feel along with Trx and Minox that's really too much to monitor.

----------


## AgainstThis

Greetings once more, fellow clingers-on-to-the-shreds-of-our-manly-dignity  :Big Grin: 

I have good news and bad news.

The good news is that ever since January, my hair loss has stopped. Nada. Zilch. It's to the point where I'm actually delighted to just get out of the shower and comb and pull and tug and love the fact that maybe 6-7 strands of hair come out compared to 50+ that it used to be.

I am still a jolly NW3 with a HUGE mother****ing forehead, if TRX2 is regrowing shit, it's mostly thickening and creating "underbrush" back in my existing hair. I took some pics but compared to the older ones, there really was nothing visible, no "Shit, woah, his hairline moved forward an inch!". The density looks more or less the same, some light fuzz action on the temples, but we've been through that again.

However, my hair loss is completely halted as of January (Around a full year into the treatment) and this has made me all but forget hair loss and coming to the forums and obsessing over a cure. If this is genuinely a result of TRX2 and not some natural cycling, if by taking TRX2 I am guaranteed to stay where I am hair-wise until Replicel comes along and gives me back the hair I had at 25, I'm cool with giving them 40sth euros a month for the service.

The REAL crash test is gonna be the summer and seasonal shedding. I want to see just how bulletproof my hair is. 

Also, I have not touched Toppik since late December. I'm a lot more comfortable with my NW3 hairline now that I can look in the mirror and know that it won't rapidly fade to 4 and 5 and 6, with every time I wash my hair.

So there you have it. And I did get the video too, but it's completely worthless, because it's a 2A guy with a blurred face talking about how TRX2 "helped him". No before/after comparison, no nothing. It's clearly absurd and it made me chuckle.

I'll keep you posted on developments  :Smile:

----------


## gutted

> Thanks man, you're one of the good guy's around here. I'll plug away with it, might drop the Toco tho, it's pricey and feel along with Trx and Minox that's really too much to monitor.


 lol just out here to help and give my experience of trx2. Yeah toco is pricey and on top of that trx2 will cost you a lot on a monthly basis.

----------


## gutted

> Greetings once more, fellow clingers-on-to-the-shreds-of-our-manly-dignity 
> 
> I have good news and bad news.
> 
> The good news is that ever since January, my hair loss has stopped. Nada. Zilch. It's to the point where I'm actually delighted to just get out of the shower and comb and pull and tug and love the fact that maybe 6-7 strands of hair come out compared to 50+ that it used to be.
> 
> I am still a jolly NW3 with a HUGE mother****ing forehead, if TRX2 is regrowing shit, it's mostly thickening and creating "underbrush" back in my existing hair. I took some pics but compared to the older ones, there really was nothing visible, no "Shit, woah, his hairline moved forward an inch!". The density looks more or less the same, some light fuzz action on the temples, but we've been through that again.
> 
> However, my hair loss is completely halted as of January (Around a full year into the treatment) and this has made me all but forget hair loss and coming to the forums and obsessing over a cure. If this is genuinely a result of TRX2 and not some natural cycling, if by taking TRX2 I am guaranteed to stay where I am hair-wise until Replicel comes along and gives me back the hair I had at 25, I'm cool with giving them 40sth euros a month for the service.
> ...


 i suppose this is SOME sort of good news??

Againstthis, do you feel your crown area is fuller? Its not something that before and after pictures will show (unless your a diffuse thinner)

----------


## measured optimism

glad to see that there are positive reports of other users to go with the company's test results.  

I've coupled trx2 with Avalon's b-complex shampoo and shedding is down to a minimum with new hairs growing along my hairline.  

I'm really looking forward to the next six months and happy that this may prove to be a better stopgap than first thought!

best,

----------


## Jcm800

That Avalon shampoo never did anything for me expect make my hair dry

----------


## AgainstThis

Thankfully, I never had a crown balding problem, so it's a moot point for me. 5 or 6 months ago I was terrified that it was beginning to open up, but now it's completely closed up. Whether I was having bad hair days or TRX2 prevented the worst, I cannot say.

----------


## measured optimism

> That Avalon shampoo never did anything for me expect make my hair dry


 oh that's too bad.  I got it along with the conditioner -- maybe that would help?

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah possibly, not too fussed about it really tho thank's.

----------


## thechamp

Aparently they can't track my order

----------


## gutted

> Aparently they can't track my order


 champ, you back on it again??

----------


## thechamp

Trx2 don't work

----------


## gutted

> Trx2 don't work


 loool then what order are they tracking? a return or something?

----------


## thechamp

Tracking my order

----------


## thechamp

Tracking my return I sent back

----------


## fontanajul

Hello,

       I am selling an unopened box of three TRx bottles for 100 euros (Basically a bottle for free). I am located in France. If anyone is interested please message me privately. 

Regards,
Maximiliano

----------


## gutted

> Hello,
> 
>        I am selling an unopened box of three TRx bottles for 100 euros (Basically a bottle for free). I am located in France. If anyone is interested please message me privately. 
> 
> Regards,
> Maximiliano


 why dont you just return it back to them???

what was your experience with it?

----------


## gutted

> Thankfully, I never had a crown balding problem, so it's a moot point for me. 5 or 6 months ago I was terrified that it was beginning to open up, but now it's completely closed up. Whether I was having bad hair days or TRX2 prevented the worst, I cannot say.


 againstthis, judging from the initial pics you posted, they seemed to indicate a lower hair count/thickness in the frontal region, about an inch behind the hairline.

In my experience i have noticed new growth in that region and increased thickness, keep an eye out in that area over the coming months.

----------


## fontanajul

Because I don't really trust that I'll get a refund from them (I think return policy is only for a month or something. I ordered these late last year). I don't have that much experience with TRx since I only took it for 6 months and then decided to quit (Too expensive). I posted a bit at the beginning of this thread but try to stay away so that I don't think about my hairloss 24/7.

----------


## gutted

> Because I don't really trust that I'll get a refund from them (I think return policy is only for a month or something. I ordered these late last year). I don't have that much experience with TRx since I only took it for 6 months and then decided to quit (Too expensive). I posted a bit at the beginning of this thread but try to stay away so that I don't think about my hairloss 24/7.


 i read some of your posts, didnt you notice at least a stop in shedding? you should have noticed this in the 6 months at minimium.

are you taking it with anything else?

----------


## fontanajul

Yeah I noticed a reduction in shedding but don't know if it was caused by my natural hair cycle, finasteride, or the TRx... In any case, I don't post here often so if anyone's interested just send me a private message and I'll get back to you as soon as possible.

----------


## AgainstThis

Check your PM's fontananjul.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

So how is everyone's temples doing, some days mine seem to have stabilized, others it seems quite obvious they r receeding. Im just into month 11.

Maybe I am going throguh a shed who knows

----------


## gutted

> So how is everyone's temples doing, some days mine seem to have stabilized, others it seems quite obvious they r receeding. Im just into month 11.
> 
> Maybe I am going throguh a shed who knows


 no cosmetically significant growth herem but 2 thin haisrs have popped up on the right side.

Left side temple is s*** but the hairs in the frontal section have never been this good for years.

I really do believe, i overdosed on the niacin!

----------


## Jcm800

Overdosed on Niacin?

----------


## gutted

> Overdosed on Niacin?


 yeh about a month ago i stopped.

if you recall, i was taking individual ingredients (lcartinine500mg and nicain 500mg) together with trx2 for a few months. Although i did not notice anything unsual in my shed levels my left side frontal section sort of thinned out via hair count. 

Im convinced it was the 500mg niacin i was taking, and have since stopped it.
im a d****head for taking it! All im going to say is dont make the mistake i made, stick with the ratios.

----------


## Jcm800

Ah I see. I've got a stack load of the ingredients left, think I'll leave them be then lol. 
Might take two caps am and two pm tho see if it helps anything along.

----------


## gutted

> Ah I see. I've got a stack load of the ingredients left, think I'll leave them be then lol. 
> Might take two caps am and two pm tho see if it helps anything along.


 i still take the l cartinine, but no more niacin.
id advise you to stick with the ratios.

----------


## Jcm800

I meant two trx cap am/pm. They advise up to 4 per day anyway in previous correspondence. Prob stick with three for now tho.

----------


## gutted

> I meant two trx cap am/pm. They advise up to 4 per day anyway in previous correspondence. Prob stick with three for now tho.


 oh right, i thought you meant the individual ingredients.
i took 4 trx2 caps previously, but have bumped it down to 3 now.

----------


## AgainstThis

No new growth on the temples but the loss remains entirely stopped.

----------


## Jcm800

> No new growth on the temples but the loss remains entirely stopped.


 Lets hope it's isn't just your normal cycling going on. Interesting to see how you and a couple of other long time users do, as you sail into the dark waters on board the Whitfield exploratory boat  :Wink:

----------


## gutted

so i have just read this article ->
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2012/0...tern-baldness/

and it seems as if pgd2 is bad for hair.

ive also read this study -> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1373750


it sums up that niacin *increases* pgd2, i wonder what effect this would have on the efficacy of trx2.

----------


## Jcm800

Interesting gutted, maybe you should mail Biolabs and ask them exactly the same thing? Id like to see their response when you 'reach out' with that one.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

As I understand, the release of PGD2 is what causes that flush, and the flush usually only last 20-30 min @ best, and that is @ a VERY high dose of niacin. 

No one on here is getting a flush from niacin, and if we are having PGD2 released im sure its a very fast small burst.. How could we be getting the results we're getting if our hair was being damaged?

That being said, I have emailed andy with the 2 links you posted  :Smile:

----------


## gutted

> As I understand, the release of PGD2 is what causes that flush, and the flush usually only last 20-30 min @ best, and that is @ a VERY high dose of niacin. 
> 
> No one on here is getting a flush from niacin, and if we are having PGD2 released im sure its a very fast small burst.. *How could we be getting the results we're getting if our hair was being damaged?*
> 
> That being said, I have emailed andy with the 2 links you posted


 exactly...its just food for thought.

i *always* recieved a flush when i was on 500mg niacin though, but never from the trx2 niacin.

----------


## Jcm800

Same here-individual niacin tablets blow my head off. No such flushing with Trx capsules at all for me.

----------


## gutted

heres something intresting - >

http://inhumanexperiment.blogspot.co...-but-meat.html

http://health.msn.com/healthy-living...aking-you-bald

meat contains the highest amount of cartinine.
Im not saying the thicker hair is due to this but its intresting they witnessed thicker hair/decerased shedding after staying on the meat diet for a year.

----------


## AgainstThis

Hairloss remains completely stopped, for the third month straight.

It's gotten to the point where I almost forget to take my TRX2 some days. Done wonders for my psychology.

Existing hair has thickened up considerably and I see some minor new growth in the temple area. I'll upload some pictures for you later today.

I'm deeply satisfied with TRX2 right now.

The only other things in my regime are Keto 2% shampoo twice a week and H & S Anti-Hairloss Formula for regular days. Just that. Pics incoming.

----------


## Jcm800

When you post latest pics can you also put a link up to your first set of pics? Thanks.

----------


## doke

am i the only one still sceptical and i cannot remember against how long have you been on the trx and are you taking any other oral or topical products as well? :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

I've got my usual doubts about this doke, but it's my last ditch attempt before buzzing. Ain't trying Fin.

----------


## johnnyboots

against my better judgement i ordered it,im a norwood vertex 3,what kind of time line results do you think i can expect?

----------


## Jcm800

When I was last on it I quit at eight months. At the time I didn't think it helped, but my hair has taken a dive since stopping it, probably would have anyway. Seems to me nine months+ is the time to start seeing some improvement, I'm sure long termers can correct me on that tho.

----------


## gutted

i noticed in about 2/3 months, possibly even earlier a reduction in my daily hair shedding, but for actual regrowth it took longer.

id say if your losing hair right now, in the past few weeks, you should know what levels the loss was at so you can judge for your self if this does stop loss or not, if your not aware of those levels it will be hard for you to judge.

as for regrowth though, its hard to tell, but one thing i know for sure my hair has become more thicker and has more volume to it, whether this is existing hairs becoming thicker or an increase in hair count is anyones guess, but personally i attribute it to both hair count increase and hair diameter increase.

temple regrowth has still not occurred, and i doubt i will be seeing any major results there, as it is hard to grow any hair in that region, but i have noticed small hairs pop up.

i also suggest taking msm along with trx2.

----------


## Jcm800

What's msm gutted? Pill lotion or potion? Whichever of those where do you get it from?

----------


## gutted

> What's msm gutted? Pill lotion or potion? Whichever of those where do you get it from?


 http://www.bodykind.com/AdvancedSear...FSEntAodpT4s2w

you can get them in pill or powder form.
makes all hair (including body hair) grow like crazy.

----------


## AgainstThis

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Jcm, TRX2 was doing jack shit for the first 12 months for me. Or it seemed like it. I was on it because I still had supplies, and heavily using toppik. Then, around Christmas, it stopped. Just stopped. I was and still am incredulous and extremely pleased by this change.

No regrowth on the temples -some tiny hairs but I don't consider them regrowth- but a definite thickening and volumising in the middle. The most important thing for me though, is that my loss has been completely halted. I feel RELIEF.

And I'm not on anything else, I'm a really lazy guy even when it comes to vanity. If I can take a pill and be good, I'm there. If I have to carry Magica De Spell's bag of tricks to appear normal, **** it.

PS [B]I am still,by no means telling anyone to get on TRX2. It's ridiculous to wait for a full year before you see results, but this is what is happening to me and I'm sharing it. We're all grown kids here. And soon I'm finishing month 15./B]

----------


## gutted

intresting...

can you post the links to your baseline pictures

----------


## ulanude

Congrats Against. Indeed this looks amazing compared to baseline

----------


## AgainstThis

Baseline is around page 100 or so, I frankly don't have the patience to dig in the thread for it. Find posts from early Jan '11, it's there.

And ulanude, thanks man, wishing the best success to anyone trying this. I'm pretty much overjoyed to not have to constantly think about hairloss these past few months.

----------


## Jcm800

Looking pretty good there Against. I can remember you're hair at baseline roughly and can see its looking thicke,r less sparse in the current shots. Shame there ls a bright window in the backlight and not same settings as before, but hey-it seems to be coming good for you.

----------


## gutted

baseline pictures - http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...sc01593iv.jpg/

----------


## Jcm800

> http://www.bodykind.com/AdvancedSear...FSEntAodpT4s2w
> 
> you can get them in pill or powder form.
> makes all hair (including body hair) grow like crazy.


 Thanks, I'll look into getting some

----------


## AgainstThis

That's not a good baseline link, it's only a pic, not a gallery. Galleries are sloshing around the thread somewhere.

And yes, even though it's given me minimal regrowth -I suspect some but it's rather hard to prove- it stopping the hairloss and getting the rest of the hair to look real and proper (ie not a sad, dwindling thatch) and like it WANTS to stay on my head.

That, I'm loving. Biolabs would need an army of good results to be able to convince people to take this with minimal to no visible results for a full year though.

----------


## AgainstThis

I did some digging. Imageshack has deleted my oldest baseline upload (I uploaded anonymously, before you had to register on the site) but I found those pics, roughly 3 months in and goddamn it, they made my day.

There is a CLEAR and DEFINITE improvement.

 90 Days (or so) http://img708.imageshack.us/g/dsc01740h.jpg/

(Baseline was in fact better than that mess. I kept shedding and losing and lost all faith. Then, a year in...it still sounds ****ing insane and only a smidgeon logical, but it's happening.)

----------


## doke

Anyone notice the bio labs site have some jobs for shillers so beware anyone thinking this is any good for male pattern loss its a big con product.
As for the pics i see nothing but a young man with perhaps very early loss if any and thats what my hair looked like at that age but as mpb is so slow it happens even without you noticing until its to late like my loss where you have bald crown and frontal recess.
Jcm as to msn there was a product that was a topical by xenna called topical 183 that i think had ms in it but again i do not think these thinks can work for androgenetic hairloss thats why the new 2012 Latisse trials are taking place where they are going to test it against minoxidil in different strengths.
Also thats why i want to try rum 58841 but i must stress it may halt the mpb in its tracks but i still think you may need a regrowth topical as well,i see no harm in taking vits and trx but it is too expensive when you can see some products with niacin in. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gutted

ive said it previously, pictures aint going to justify the *volume* trx2 gives only the individual person can be the judge of that.

Volume is difficult to be seen in pictures. Unless you are a diffuse thinner, and there is clear growth in the thin areas.

i took a look at the baseline pictrures and i can see some signs of thinning at the front. The current pictures a re small however it does look as if that thinning is closing up.

I didnt say msm is to be used as treatment for AGA, msm speeds up growth, so any results your getting, if any, the new hairs can be made to grow alot faster, not stop mpb.

----------


## johnnyboots

> ive said it previously, pictures aint going to justify the *volume* trx2 gives only the individual person can be the judge of that.
> 
> Volume is difficult to be seen in pictures. Unless you are a diffuse thinner, and there is clear growth in the thin areas.
> 
> i took a look at the baseline pictrures and i can see some signs of thinning at the front. The current pictures a re small however it does look as if that thinning is closing up.
> 
> I didnt say msm is to be used as treatment for AGA, msm speeds up growth, so any results your getting, if any, the new hairs can be made to grow alot faster, not stop mpb.


 So you believe in trx2?I ordered it and hope it helps me

----------


## gutted

> So you believe in trx2?I ordered it and hope it helps me


 as far as i can tell its worked for me, and i do believe its the trx2. 

But before you jump on it you need to be aware of what you want trx2 to do for you, whether if its to stop your loss, or achieve some volume. 
It should give you regrowth via hair count and thickening of existing hairs, but if its the temporal/hairline regrowth you really want, i cant say this will work as of now. 

but i really stress, you need to give it time, i would say 9-12 months to notice at least something, possibly earlier though.

----------


## johnnyboots

> as far as i can tell its worked for me, and i do believe its the trx2. 
> 
> But before you jump on it you need to be aware of what you want trx2 to do for you, whether if its to stop your loss, or achieve some volume. 
> It should give you regrowth via hair count and thickening of existing hairs, but if its the temporal/hairline regrowth you really want, i cant say this will work as of now. 
> 
> but i really stress, you need to give it time, i would say 9-12 months to notice at least something, possibly earlier though.


 thanks bro,i am not losing hair for years,looking for regrowth.norwood 3 vertex is where im at.

----------


## gutted

> thanks bro,i am not losing hair for years,looking for regrowth.norwood 3 vertex is where im at.


 you will probably achieve regrowth/thickening in the crown and mid section and later down the line at the frontal section but im not in a position to say you will in the temple regions right now.

btw, i wanted ask trx2 users how often they drink milk? and roughly how much?

----------


## 2020

I find it hard to believe that this stuff is strong enough or even effective against MPB.... just look at the ingredients:







> btw, i wanted ask trx2 users how often they drink milk? and roughly how much?


 no one over the age of 20 should ever drink milk....

----------


## gutted

> I find it hard to believe that this stuff is strong enough or even effective against MPB.... just look at the ingredients:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *no one over the age of 20 should ever drink milk....*


 
no one should drink animal milk full stop.

i find it hard to belive to but its clearley working for me in some areas, so im not going to debunk it.

----------


## Jcm800

@gutted-I always knock back my tabs with half a pint, why?

----------


## gutted

> @gutted-I always knock back my tabs with half a pint, why?


 no reason just asking, it does increase dht as it contains precursor hormones.

http://www.hairloss-research.org/blog/?p=65

how often do you drink milk? and how much? a typical bowl size everyday perhaps?

----------


## Jcm800

Interesting. I did question washing my caps down with milk last year on this thread, but the general vibe was carry on. I just have the half pint at night I guess, with the caps still. Perhaps I'll use water instead!

----------


## gutted

> Interesting. I did question washing my caps down with milk last year on this thread, but the general vibe was carry on. I just have the half pint at night I guess, with the caps still. Perhaps I'll use water instead!


 its probably best to cut back on milk alltogether.

----------


## AgainstThis

I hardly ever drink milk at all. I'll get a craving maybe once every 2 months and buy a carton so I can eat Fruit Loops and pretend I'm 12 and life is simple again, but that's about it.

(All real men need is sour whiskey and broken dreams, dontcha know?)

Harrison, going off the ingredients alone, I'd be right there with you. Hell, I had lost all hope in the product and only began seeing SLIGHT benefits after a full year. I want to see if these results persist, if more regrowth occurs and if I am stable over a long control period. 

So far, incredibly nonsensical as it may seem, my hair volume seems to be following the results of their highly questionable "study". This makes very little sense on paper, but ****, it's working, I don't need to understand anything else about it  :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

So drink no milk not even skimmed,eat no butter all evil but the substitutes contain additives and other rubbish do not use minoxidil, only use trx2 as it regrows all your hair and yes some of the things in trx are not proven to harm you bodies? pull the other leg. hahaha :Big Grin:

----------


## gutted

> So drink no milk not even skimmed,eat no butter all evil but the substitutes contain additives and other rubbish do not use minoxidil, only use trx2 as it regrows all your hair and yes some of the things in trx are not proven to harm you bodies? pull the other leg. hahaha


 dairy too!

----------


## AgainstThis

Hell no man.

All foods are good in moderation. Plus I highly doubt that anyone not disposed to MPB would go bald by drinking milk. At worst, it speeds up the process to our ultimate NW.

*At this point,I am not recommending TRX2 to anyone. For all I know, this could be my natural hair cycling. Maybe I was supposed to be a NW3 all along and now that I'm there, it's stoped and has nothing to do with TRX2. Maybe that shit works. If, a year from now, I'm still good, then I'll hesitantly recommend it to people who had similar loss to mine when I first started it.*

Lastly I never knocked minoxidil's efficacy. It's a well documented product, with it's pros and it's cons. We're all grown kids here (so grown, we are losing our hair  :Big Grin: ) and we make our choices.

----------


## doke

yo and milk shakes are great and a good source of nutrients so take no notice unless you have a lactose intolerence. :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gutted

sizzling have trx2 got back to you regarding niacin?

i suppose niacin was only put in the formula to increase bloodflow.
inceases in pgd2 is known to have a vasodilating effect on blood vessels.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

nothing yet.. I did some research and it looks like the increased blood flow from niacin is from prostacyclin, not pgd2 (prostglandin). 

PGD2 is triggered with the niacin flush (from mast cells), but I am not sure if it is still triggered with low doses like we are on. 

I have asked a couple experts, one has not gotten back to me and another said he couldnt say for sure. He did tell me that Omega-3's and quercetin could block the inflammatory effect of pgd2 though..

----------


## gutted

> nothing yet.. I did some research and it looks like the *increased blood flow from niacin is from prostacyclin*, not pgd2 (prostglandin). 
> 
> PGD2 is triggered with the niacin flush (from mast cells), but I am not sure if it is still triggered with low doses like we are on. 
> 
> I have asked a couple experts, one has not gotten back to me and another said he couldnt say for sure. He did tell me that Omega-3's and quercetin could block the inflammatory effect of pgd2 though..


 i see, i dont think its something to be concerned about then.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Well just got a reply from the other expert (one of the researchers on the niacin/pgd2 study  :Smile:  ) and he said he believes it still could be possible that PGD2 is released even without the flush, but said the 40mg dose most likely would not be significant.

----------


## Jcm800

Sizzling-how long have you been on this now? What benefits do you feel you've had so far?

----------


## 30plus

So i thought it was about time for an update being that i am one of the few long termers here. I'm really pleased to see Against this is improving - i wish i could say the same for myself....

I am now around 14 months or so into this and this are still going downhill  :Frown: 

If you read my older posts i said that this stuff had thickened up my hair a little but didnt stop the gradual recession of all of the hair on my head - in particular the hairline and crown. Even my mid secion is starting to struggle badly now. I had such high hopes for this stuff but i am now resigned to my fate. There is no doubt that my hair is a little thicker than 14 months ago but there is certainly much less of it now.

I would love to find out what trx2 have up there sleeve in the way of stronger products. Has anyone got any details? This stuff has worked a little bit. It's just not strong enough for me. I will continue to take it but currently pretty down about it all

----------


## Jcm800

Hmm that's not very inspiring mate. I tend to look at this as just a food supplement anyway so not expecting anything close to what they say on their website tbh.

----------


## 30plus

That's what it is at the end of the day - just a food supplement.

No miracle cure for me - just thickened me up a little.  Some others have benefitted though.

Sizzling how are you getting on?

----------


## gutted

> So i thought it was about time for an update being that i am one of the few long termers here. I'm really pleased to see Against this is improving - i wish i could say the same for myself....
> 
> I am now around 14 months or so into this and this are still going downhill 
> 
> If you read my older posts i said that this stuff had thickened up my hair a little but didnt stop the gradual recession of all of the hair on my head - in particular the hairline and crown. Even my mid secion is starting to struggle badly now. I had such high hopes for this stuff but i am now resigned to my fate. There is no doubt that my hair is a little thicker than 14 months ago but there is certainly much less of it now.
> 
> I would love to *find out what trx2 have up there sleeve in the way of stronger products.* Has anyone got any details? This stuff has worked a little bit. It's just not strong enough for me. I will continue to take it but currently pretty down about it all


 me too, perhaps someone should send them an email their way asking about this.

Also, 30plus have you been on anything else or just trx2? what is your norwood? and age group.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

> Sizzling-how long have you been on this now? What benefits do you feel you've had so far?


 
I posted an update a while back but will briefly go over it again.

Been on for close to 1 year now. Hairloss pretty much stopped. Hair thickened. Right temple seems to still ever so slowly recede, left temple seems to have stablized. Pretty pleased considering the ingredients in Trx2. Also great not to have side effects. 

I am also using miconazole (growth agent, google it) and hydrocortisone (for inflamation, google it) topically.

It is depressing to hear about 30 plus's lack of results. I mentioned it before, but maybe it has something to do with his combination of Dut/Minox while on trx2, or that his hairloss is extremely stubborn.

----------


## gutted

> I posted an update a while back but will briefly go over it again.
> 
> Been on for close to 1 year now. Hairloss pretty much stopped. Hair thickened. Right temple seems to still ever so slowly recede, left temple seems to have stablized. Pretty pleased considering the ingredients in Trx2. Also great not to have side effects. 
> 
> I am also using miconazole (growth agent, google it) and hydrocortisone (for inflamation, google it) topically.
> 
> It is depressing to hear about 30 plus's lack of results. I mentioned it before, but maybe it has something to do with his combination of Dut/Minox while on trx2, or that his hairloss is extremely stubborn.


 i just went over his post, he did state he was on dut, minox, and nizoral for the past 3 years but results were fading away...i dont know what to make of that. 

DUT is supposed to be the closest to a cure...

----------


## gutted

Sizzling, do you notice the thin areas of your scalp look thinner sometimes but then quickley recovers to a better thickness?

Ive noticed my frontal region looks thinner but then after a few weeks as the hairs cycle through the thickness returns.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

If u go to forums like h airlosshelp.com u will see that dut is far from the cure, although is has greatly helped a lot of ppl.. Hairloss is defin more than just dht

----------


## gutted

> If u go to forums like h airlosshelp.com u will *see that dut is far from the cure*, although is has greatly helped a lot of ppl.. Hairloss is defin more than just dht


 yeah i know and agree with you...

I believe dht blockers can cause an increase in growth for a shortwhile but over the long term they are doing more damage than good!

----------


## NeedHairASAP

inflammation is involved.... Ive itched my hairline away.. then I got some sort of shampoo to stop the itching etc. and it has helped with my hairloss.. albeit not completely stopped or reversed it

----------


## doke

I used dutasteride for nearly two years at 0.5mgs a day and up to 2.5mgs but it did nothing for me and yes i do have male pattern loss,the same with finasteride which helps a bit but no cures for me. :Confused:

----------


## 2020

> I used dutasteride for nearly two years at 0.5mgs a day and up to 2.5mgs but it did nothing for me and yes i do have male pattern loss,the same with finasteride which helps a bit but no cures for me.


 your dut must have been fake.... no way blocking > 70% of DHT in your scalp did nothing for your hair loss

----------


## sizzlinghairs

> Sizzling, do you notice the thin areas of your scalp look thinner sometimes but then quickley recovers to a better thickness?
> 
> Ive noticed my frontal region looks thinner but then after a few weeks as the hairs cycle through the thickness returns.


 Yes, it does eem to happen this way on a particular front part of my hairline


how long have u been on again? Notice anything at all on hairline?

----------


## gutted

> Yes, it does eem to happen this way on a particular front part of my hairline
> 
> 
> how long have u been on again? Notice anything at all on hairline?


 been on it 15 months now.

Ive noticed in the last two 3 month periods, something similar.
Thin areas getting thinner/or lesser hair count (givving of the impression of thin hair), and then going back to normal, only in the frontal section though.

Nothing new at the hairline or temples.

----------


## gutted

> *inflammation is involved*.... Ive itched my hairline away.. then I got some sort of shampoo to stop the itching etc. and it has helped with my hairloss.. albeit not completely stopped or reversed it


 it certainly is, none of these big 3 treatments address inflamation which is why people using these still lose hair...trx2 is no different.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

ur hairline temples same, better, or worse then when u started?

----------


## gutted

> ur hairline temples same, better, or worse then when u started?


 id say worser but i took 500mg of niacin a few months back and i attribute the recession to this.

----------


## 2020

> id say worser but i took 500mg of niacin a few months back and i attribute the recession to this.


 you attribute your temple loss to niacin?? as far as I know, niacin is good for your hair

----------


## gutted

> you attribute your temple loss to niacin?? as far as I know, niacin is good for your hair


 not 500mg! I got an increase in itching around the hairline when i was on it. i stopped it asap.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Just trying to clarify, u took the 500mg niacin once or for a period of time? And do u think both ur temples and hair are worse or just temples?

Thanks

Edit* just one more thing, so ur hairline/temples was holding until u took niacin?

----------


## doke

It was prescribed by my own doctor so yes it was the glaxo dutasteride and its not the holy grail treatment if it was there would be no pattern loss still.
As with most things it has been stated that finasteride and dutas does not work for everyone thats why many are still looking for that cure.

----------


## gutted

> Just trying to clarify, u took the 500mg niacin once or for a period of time? And do u think both ur temples and hair are worse or just temples?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit* just one more thing, so ur hairline/temples was holding until u took niacin?


 i took it for a 3 month period last year starting around july 11. I subsequently stopped as i had ran out. It was also probably the time when my hairline receeded too and i was attributing it to trx2! i dont know.

I then started it again a couple months back (total of 3months) and also, again noticed recession!

My hair overall was not worse, i didnt notice anything unusual. Just the temple area going back on the left side.

The hair overall was thicker and more volume so there was no cause for concern so i didnt get off the niacin. It was until later when niacin was giveing me some bad sides, weight gain etc had i stopped, and reccession has stopped.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Any updates?

----------


## 30plus

Still going dowhill for me...

Did anyone email them about future products?

Their website has been pretty stale for some months now. Not a great sign...

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Hey 30, u r still on minox/dut right?

Do u have days where u seem like u might be making small progress, albeit thicker hair and such?

And ur on for like 15 myths now right?

----------


## 30plus

Hey sizzling

Yup am on DUT and Minox as well. In the first few months on TRX2 I had about 3 days when my hair looked pumped followed by 3 or so when it looked worse again. 

This strange phenomenon lasted a few months but throughout that time my loss gradually got worse so the effect of a good boost was less profound.

15 or so months in because I have less hair than at the start it's hard to say that I sometimes I think things are better - when they are not overall. I do still get slightly thicker hair somedays than others.

How are you getting on?

----------


## 30plus

http://www.trx2.com/store/hair-loss-treatment/ 

I spoke too soon about the stale updates on the website... Check this out!

----------


## BoSox

lmao at "case 2"

That's a lot of money to spend on a vitamin that does jack sh*t.

----------


## gutted

> http://www.trx2.com/store/hair-loss-treatment/ 
> 
> I spoke too soon about the stale updates on the website... Check this out!


 all these cases indicate major efficacy in the crown and mid section, exactly the areas where ive experienced more volume.

i am beginning to doubt this would be majorly effective in the temple/hairline regions although i have also experienced some really good frontal growth roughly, half inch behind the hairline, its difficult to see temples fully regrowing but its *certainly better than propecia*, if it means i can keep my hair until better treatments come along, at best trx2 is a very effective preventative treatment.

has anyone emailed them regarding their future products? im confident thier future products are the products that will provide temporal/hairline regrowth.

----------


## Jcm800

Gutted I'm just wondering why you always ask if anyone has mailed them about future treatments?! Can't you mail them? :Wink:

----------


## gutted

> Gutted I'm just wondering why you always ask if anyone has mailed them about future treatments?! Can't you mail them?


 lol ive sent them one their way.

will update the thread once i get a response.

btw, jc, have you started trx2?

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah been about two months now chap-hmm no six weeks

----------


## gutted

> Yeah been about two months now chap-hmm no six weeks


 anything to report?

whats your sebum, itching like?

----------


## Jcm800

To be honest-I feel better taking this than not. Can't say there's drastic changes going on at all. If anything. But, hair fall has dropped, was shedding a lot-but that's probably natural cycling anyway.

----------


## gutted

> To be honest-I feel better taking this than not. Can't say there's drastic changes going on at all. If anything. But, hair fall has dropped, was shedding a lot-but that's probably natural cycling anyway.


 hope you get some good results man, keep us updated.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah cheers bud im sticking with it this time around. Shit or bust.

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis - how's it going your way?

----------


## AgainstThis

I just finished my fourth month completely free of hair loss.

Nothing major in terms of regrowth but for the past four months, I have been stress and hair loss free. If this continues -and I hope and pray that it does- I'm good until a proper cure for full regrowth comes along.

No side effects and full maintenance along with some thickening in the front and temples is what I have to report.

The most important thing I'm taking away here is the maintenance. It's like my loss level has stabilized at a NW 2.5/3 and thank the Gods is actually NOT getting worse. Before it was all depression in the shower, now I can comb my hair for five ****ing minutes straight and not get a single strand of hair on it, just like my younger brother.

Life is good right now brethren  :Wink: 

PS Still, I'd have to go a full year like this in order to RECCOMMEND TRX2 to anyone. For all I know, this could all be my natural hair cycling. Maybe I was destined to be a NW 2.5/3 all along and it has coincided with my being on TRX2. Still...I'm not risking getting off it now. Hair is better than ever  :Smile:

----------


## clandestine

Interesting, keep us updated if you find the time.

----------


## thechamp

But like you have said many times it's grossly over advertised saying you will grow hair.maybe there future products will or maybe there on to something but then they would need FDA approval **** hair loss is a bitch.

----------


## gutted

> I just finished my fourth month completely free of hair loss.
> 
> Nothing major in terms of regrowth but for the past four months, I have been stress and hair loss free. If this continues -and I hope and pray that it does- I'm good until a proper cure for full regrowth comes along.
> 
> No side effects and full maintenance along with some thickening in the front and temples is what I have to report.
> 
> The most important thing I'm taking away here is the maintenance. It's like my loss level has stabilized at a NW 2.5/3 and thank the Gods is actually NOT getting worse. Before it was all depression in the shower, now I can comb my hair for five ****ing minutes straight and not get a single strand of hair on it, just like my younger brother.
> 
> Life is good right now brethren 
> ...


 againstthis, do you still get any itching/sebum?

----------


## AgainstThis

Not really no. It was never excessive, but a year on both Keto 2 % shampoo as well as H & S anti-dandruff seem to have completely cured that as well. My hair is dryer, but a good kind of dry. Like, before it used to get greasy and unhealthy looking, now it stays strong and "proper" longer.

IF the halting of my hair loss is indeed attributed due to the TRX2, it's a great, no hassles product for anyone looking for maintenance. Regrowth...not so much. Minor stuff are always heartening but it'll hardly transform your Norwood.

----------


## johnnyboots

they now have photos and videos up on there website if anyone is interested.

----------


## ulanude

Interesting stuff. Time that they publish such pictorial evidence. FYI I have also seen TRX2 advertised in a pharmacy newsletter the other day, I think Lloyds pharmacy.

----------


## jpm

Just curious....there are 411 pages on this thread about TRX2, their website seems 'genuine' with double blind studies and impressive photos.

.....but yet no-one is quite sure if it works or not? I would be curious about giving it a try but is the science TRX2 is based on valid?? Or is it a snake oil??

----------


## sausage

I have never looked into this stuff before but the first thing that jumped out at me on the website is that in the image of the packaging of the product it says:

'To reduce hairloss'.

So it doesn't actually stop hairloss?

Yet it says on the product description:

'Some of the benefits include...The cessation of hairloss'

So it does stop hairloss?

I mean make up your mind TRX2!!

Seems suspect to me.

----------


## gutted

> Just curious....there are 411 pages on this thread about TRX2, their website seems 'genuine' with double blind studies and impressive photos.
> 
> .....but yet no-one is quite sure if it works or not? I would be curious about giving it a try but is the science TRX2 is based on valid?? Or is it a snake oil??


 yes there is mixed responses from the users here, with only a few reporting results, and with hair loss theres so many variables involved its difficult to truley use, user expreinces as a basis to see whether a treatment will work for you.

if you have the money, try it for yourself.

----------


## ulanude

I sort of agree on this. Some report results. Others don't. Myself I've been seeing great results. You should set your expectations right before starting the treatment (particulary response time). Otherwise go for it!




> yes there is mixed responses from the users here, with only a few reporting results, and with hair loss theres so many variables involved its difficult to truley use, user expreinces as a basis to see whether a treatment will work for you.
> 
> if you have the money, try it for yourself.

----------


## Jcm800

Gutted-remind me what that msm? stuff is you use please? And post a link, I'm sure you posted a UK link ages ago but can find it easily on my iPhone, thanks.

----------


## gutted

> Gutted-remind me what that msm? stuff is you use please? And post a link, I'm sure you posted a UK link ages ago but can find it easily on my iPhone, thanks.


 heres the one i use.
http://www.supplementcenter.co.uk/bo...st-joints.html

----------


## Jcm800

Ok thanks bud.

----------


## gutted

> Ok thanks bud.


 monitor your scalp itches/sebum output, im convinced thats the only way of knowing whether your going to bald or not.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah is do have the occasional itch and it always worries me as I suspect it means a follicle releasing another hair. I generally wash my hair every other day, due to it going lank, down to sebum I guess.

----------


## 2020

their "potassium ion channels" science is BS.... if it works at all then I'm guessing it's only because it has some affect on bad/good prostaglandins and they're probably not even aware of it... That's the only way

----------


## gutted

> Yeah is do have the occasional itch and it always worries me as I suspect it means a follicle releasing another hair. I generally wash my hair every other day, due to it going lank, down to sebum I guess.


 yes definiteley, anywhere where i used to lose hair, it itched like mad.
im not totally sure but im suspecting the msm keeps this under control.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah I'm going to get some that tks. Thing is gutted you're on that and trx2 and have seen improvement, how do you know what to put it down to?!

----------


## gutted

> their "potassium ion channels" science is BS.... if it works at all then I'm guessing it's only because it has some affect on bad/good prostaglandins and *they're probably not even aware of it*... That's the only way


 they most likley probably are aware of it.
opening one pottassium ion channel probably sets off a chain of reactions affecting different prostglandins in the pathway...hence why they think pottasium ion channels are the best way to initiate regrowth.

----------


## gutted

> Yeah I'm going to get some that tks. Thing is gutted you're on that and trx2 and have seen improvement, how do you know what to put it down to?!


 yeah...thats the thing about hair loss, you really dont know what is affecting you and in what way...even your diet affects your hair (even if you dont want to believe this...trust me, it does)

i can say *without a doubt* that my density/hair count has increased since last year while i was on trx2 (even in areas that had a low density for the past 3 years!)... i just wish this was available a few years ago when i had my teenage hairline!

I know ive been on both but, MSM really is not known as a hair promoting supplement, it just grows hair at a faster rate, so i didnt really think this was doing anything other than producing the trx2 results at a faster rate. Bear in mind i was using MSM for around a year and i did not feel that i experienced increased density with it.

It wasnt until sizzling pointed out that it could be both trx2 and msm working together and it was at this point that i thought this could be true, and i im *increasingly* beliveing this is the case.

----------


## 2020

I emailed them and asked if they were aware of the results of that new "prostaglandins study":




> Hi there,
> thanks a lot for reaching out. And for your sharp analysis. 
> Yes, we are totally aware of the role PGE2 plays within hair loss. In fact there was quite some press coverage on this recently - thats why we receive many questions on and about PGE2 recentlly. However, we (and other research groups) have been on this topic already since quite some time and we run a dedicated research project, which investigates the molecular mechanism behind hair loss, including (but not limiting to) PGE2. *Our primary target are potassium ion channels, as in our view those tiny protein structures represent the most molecular entities within the complex pathways of hair loss (which lead to a whole cascade of various different cell responses incl. triggering PGE2 response*) 
> You are right that a deeper focus is needed to fully understand the complexity -thanks a lot for your suggestions.


 now we know the EXACT REASON why TRX2 somewhat works.... I told you, it's all about prostaglandins!!!

----------


## uninformed

> I emailed them and asked if they were aware of the results of that new "prostaglandins study":
> 
> 
> 
> now we know the EXACT REASON why TRX2 somewhat works.... I told you, it's all about prostaglandins!!!


 PGD2? Quite alarming  if they can't even get the name right, since they do claim to be "Totally aware"...

----------


## gutted

> I emailed them and asked if they were aware of the results of that new "prostaglandins study":
> 
> 
> 
> now we know the EXACT REASON why TRX2 somewhat works.... I told you, it's all about prostaglandins!!!


 
at least they see the need for more *reseach* into mpb...the current molecular mechanisms dont add up!

----------


## WillhasWill

> I emailed them and asked if they were aware of the results of that new "prostaglandins study":
> 
> 
> 
> now we know the EXACT REASON why TRX2 somewhat works.... I told you, it's all about prostaglandins!!!


 Who wrote that email? The work experience guy?

----------


## 2020

> Who wrote that email? The work experience guy?


 Andy from "Scientific Support Group" at TRX2.com  :Wink:

----------


## Supersixx

413 pages of hyperthetically squeezing and beating the shit out of Trx2 hopefully to find out that it actually works despite not one legitimate before /after picture.....when will it ever stop....

----------


## WillhasWill

> Andy from "Scientific Support Group" at TRX2.com


 Hmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## 2020

> 413 pages of hyperthetically squeezing and beating the shit out of Trx2 hopefully to find out that it actually works despite not one legitimate before /after picture.....when will it ever stop....


 I know right.... this thread was started back in 2010. Has anyone have anything to report? ....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## clandestine

I often see this thread and think..

Question: Trx2?
Answer: No.

----------


## doke

Well guys and jcm i am back on trx2 this time i will give it a fair chance so i will keep you updated. :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

Fair enough doke lol. Just over two months for me, if nothing else it's extra vitamins eh? :Wink:

----------


## doke

Hi JC i am also using cygenx as well topical 0.4mls every other day and if thats true in the pics on you tube it can grow some hair on cue baldness shiny head syndrome so lets see what happens. :Wink:

----------


## gutted

> Hi JC i am also using cygenx as well topical 0.4mls every other day and if thats true in the pics on you tube it can grow some hair on cue baldness shiny head syndrome so lets see what happens.


 guys it might be a really good idea to add MSM along with your trx2.

MSM has been used by rheumatoid arthirtis suffers to help them with thier pain, as its known as an anti inflamatory

Im speculating, MSM may have some sort of activity on the COX-2 enzyme, which may help with levels of pgd2.
i think MSM may help hair growth via other modes of actions than once thought.

----------


## Jcm800

Mines due in the post any day now gutted, do you take yours together same time as you take your trx caps, or different time of day?

----------


## gutted

> Mines due in the post any day now gutted, do you take yours together same time as you take your trx caps, or different time of day?


 
no i take trx2 on an empty stomach.
And MSM, later in the day.

----------


## Jcm800

Ok cool. I'm still washing mine down with milk-switched to organic now tho. Perhaps water would be better. Love a glass of cold milk tho!

----------


## gutted

> Ok cool. I'm still washing mine down with milk-switched to organic now tho. Perhaps water would be better. Love a glass of cold milk tho!


 counterproductive!

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah I know, time to say goodbye to the white stuff and the cigs too.

----------


## gutted

> Yeah I know, time to say goodbye to the white stuff and the cigs too.


 iv been substituting with almond milk. cigs are a no go, they probably cause hair loss via other mechanisms than androgens.

----------


## clandestine

> iv been substituting with almond milk. cigs are a no go, they probably cause hair loss via other mechanisms than androgens.


 Oxidative stress, most likely. This effect, however, is probably negligible unless you're a pack a day smoker of sorts.

----------


## gutted

> Oxidative stress, most likely. This effect, however, is probably negligible unless you're a pack a day smoker of sorts.


 i dunno, a cig a day is probably enough. Im pretty sure nicotine affects Nitric oxide levels somehow, which is crucial for hair growth.

----------


## clandestine

> i dunno, a cig a day is probably enough. Im pretty sure nicotine affects Nitric oxide levels somehow, which is crucial for hair growth.


 I know some pack a day smokers with incredible hairlines. NW0.

----------


## gutted

> I know some pack a day smokers with incredible hairlines. NW0.


 i guess if your prone to baldness, cigs may have a negative affect on hair, but you will never really know until a controlled study is done.
It could be that those individuals werent smoking for a suffecient amount of time to cause baldness, it may have caused hair loss here and there but not enough to cause baldness.

----------


## doke

One thing i am going to stop the cygenx and keep on trx i think maybe that propecia or if natural use saw palmetto get something like hairgenisis caps or procerin just to keep dht at bay.
Or go to hair research as they have some natural stuff i used to use solgar high potancy saw pal. :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

Regarding cigs I hate to admit it but I smoke like a chimney- there's a plethora of health reason and im goin to quit for those. I'm sure all the crap in cigs will be screwing up my capillaries also, so many good reasons to quit.

Double edged sword tho-hairloss stresses me, smokes calm me-ah well gotta kick away the crutch.

----------


## doke

give it up jc also guys try a laser comb with the trx,my dad smoked all his life and died at 64 so did not even get his state pension he paid into in uk. :EEK!:

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah I'm going to doke. My dad died at 54, I'm ****ing my chances up. 

I'll pass on a laser comb tho dude  :Wink:

----------


## doke

sorry to hear about your dad that is young jc.

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks doke, I was quite young at the time too. He had a full head of fair tho, genes screwed me somewhere  :Frown:

----------


## doke

hi jc my grandad on my mothers side was bald all over top of scalp so that is where mine may come from but i do have a bit more than he had.

----------


## gutted

> One thing i am going to stop the cygenx and keep on trx i think maybe that propecia or if natural use saw palmetto get something like hairgenisis caps or procerin just to keep dht at bay.
> Or go to hair research as they have some natural stuff i used to use solgar high potancy saw pal.


 im thinking of starting on saw palmetto 1 x 320mg a day, rotated every other day, but i dont want to experience another shed and bring my hair count down as things are going realy good.

Im theorising saw palmetto has a different mode of action than its dht lowering effect.

----------


## doke

hi gutted it is supposed to be good for the prostate and sex drive hahaha :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## gutted

> hi gutted it is supposed to be good for the prostate and sex drive hahaha


 ive used it a few years ago, and experienced a massive accelaration of mpb while i was on it,hence why i have been coming here but i think at the time i was on a very very high dosage, which is what actually caused the accellaration.

But i have to say though, the first 3 weeks, i regrew a thick, terminal hair below my hairline and my hairline was much much stronger, im thinking of starting it again but at a much lower dose, for my hairline specifically.

I dont think saw palmettos benefits come from the dht supression. It possibly the fatty acids, and too much saw palmetto will upregulate testosterone, which is where the inrease in sex drive comes from, and possibl accerllaration in hair loss.

----------


## Jcm800

> guys it might be a really good idea to add MSM along with your trx2.
> 
> MSM has been used by rheumatoid arthirtis suffers to help them with thier pain, as its known as an anti inflamatory
> 
> Im speculating, MSM may have some sort of activity on the COX-2 enzyme, which may help with levels of pgd2.
> i think MSM may help hair growth via other modes of actions than once thought.


 Received my MSM today gutted. How the hell do you swallow them without choking?!

----------


## 2020

> ive used it a few years ago, and experienced a massive accelaration of mpb while i was on it,hence why i have been coming here but i think at the time i was on a very very high dosage, which is what actually caused the accellaration.
> 
> But i have to say though, the first 3 weeks, i regrew a thick, terminal hair below my hairline and my hairline was much much stronger, im thinking of starting it again but at a much lower dose, for my hairline specifically.
> 
> I dont think saw palmettos benefits come from the dht supression. It possibly the fatty acids, and too much saw palmetto will upregulate testosterone, which is where the inrease in sex drive comes from, and possibl accerllaration in hair loss.


 what the hell? How can Saw Palmetto POSSIBLY accelerate your hair loss?? It doesn't make any sense. Just because you're shedding doesn't mean that you'll lose that hair permanently. It will most likely regrow thicker if you just had patience.

----------


## jpm

> Received my MSM today gutted. How the hell do you swallow them without choking?!


 whats this MSM and how does it possibly help hair loss?

----------


## gutted

> Received my MSM today gutted. How the hell do you swallow them without choking?!


 loool yeah i know they're massive!

----------


## gutted

> what the hell? How can Saw Palmetto POSSIBLY accelerate your hair loss?? It doesn't make any sense. Just because you're shedding doesn't mean that you'll lose that hair permanently. It will most likely regrow thicker if you just had patience.


 borage oil diet!

----------


## Jcm800

> loool yeah i know they're massive!


 Huge! More like suppositories lmao

----------


## 2020

> borage oil diet!

----------


## gutted

> Huge! More like suppositories lmao


 hopefully it'll make your hair huge!

----------


## hairlosscursed

Can we use trx2 while taking finasteride too?

----------


## Jcm800

> hopefully it'll make your hair huge!


 You honestly feel its beneficial to your hair then? How long on it? Personally i'm taking it for various other possible benefits, skin, joints etc. If it helps my hair along too, cool by me.

----------


## gutted

> You honestly feel its beneficial to your hair then? How long on it? Personally i'm taking it for various other possible benefits, skin, joints etc. If it helps my hair along too, cool by me.


 the msm/trx2 has definiteley thickened up my hair overall without a doubt.

I was really hoping to gain some results in the hairlines/temples but this hasnt materialised so far but im still continuing with it has definiteley increased hair count for me.

----------


## Jcm800

That's fair enough. Nearly three months for me, damn time shoots by fast. 
Nothing to report, although existing hair seems to be growing pretty quick. 
I'll plug away at this stuff, extra nutrients if nothing else.

----------


## gutted

> That's fair enough. Nearly three months for me, damn time shoots by fast. 
> Nothing to report, although existing hair seems to be growing pretty quick. 
> I'll plug away at this stuff, extra nutrients if nothing else.


 i think you'll only notice any cosmetic benefits if you have diffuse, thinning areas though which i had alot of.

----------


## 2020

> i think you'll only notice any cosmetic benefits if you have diffuse, thinning areas though which i had alot of.


 EVERY balding people balds diffusely.... it's impossible to bald in such way that ONLY AND ONLY your front row of hairs is affected

----------


## gutted

> EVERY balding people balds diffusely.... it's impossible to bald in such way that ONLY AND ONLY your front row of hairs is affected


 yes i know, but to a differing extent. 
Almost all mpb sufferers lose hair difuseley but the way they style thier hair doesnt make them realise that they are experiencing mpb until it gets really worse.

----------


## gutted

> That's fair enough. Nearly three months for me, damn time shoots by fast. 
> Nothing to report, although existing hair seems to be growing pretty quick. 
> I'll plug away at this stuff, extra nutrients if nothing else.


 hey jc, do you have any dandruff? or excess sebum since being on trx2?

----------


## ulanude

> Can we use trx2 while taking finasteride too?


 Shouldn't be a problem since TRX2 is natural. However I would seriously question if you want to take finasteride anyway (risks involved)

----------


## sizzlinghairs

so gutted, you have noticed absolutely nothing @ hairline/temples? nothing whatsoever??

----------


## Jcm800

> hey jc, do you have any dandruff? or excess sebum since being on trx2?


 No noticeable dandruff, hard to gauge that tho as i use Niz twice a week. 
Hair does go lank if I don't wash it every other day tho.

Still got a mop of hair, but it's becoming noticeable that I'm thinning, if this and MSM give me a helping hand I'll be grateful lol.

----------


## gutted

> so gutted, you have noticed absolutely nothing @ hairline/temples? nothing whatsoever??


 no nothing in the temples/hairline, i *think* it feels more stronger and feels as if it wont be going anywhere for a very long time though, which im happy about.

But i really do feel the daily, 500mg niacin i took a few months back was a very bad judgement call on my part i should never have high dosed on it, and it was that, that *definiteley* caused the slight recession i experienced.

But overall you can really feel the density, hairs per cm2, its definiteley increased it. 

Its just a shame it hasnt lived up to its expectations for the hairline/temples so far, but im still staying on it. It has given results in the frontal region (about an inch above the hairline) so im hoping another 6/12 months it may start to act in the hairline/temple regions. Will see what the future brings.

Hows it going for you sizzling?

----------


## gutted

> No noticeable dandruff, hard to gauge that tho as i use Niz twice a week. 
> Hair does go lank if I don't wash it every other day tho.
> 
> Still got a mop of hair, but it's becoming noticeable that I'm thinning, if this and MSM give me a helping hand I'll be grateful lol.


 oh yeah niz should take care of that for you.
But be carefull with it, when you overuse it, it can cause hair loss.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah tks gutted, am careful with the Niz, like that stuff tho-always get a feeling it helps.

----------


## doke

there is a topical hair loss product with msm its called xenna 183 topical not sure if its still for sale but it was once taken off the market and so many people contacted xenna that it was brought back on sale.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

well with the combination of miconazole and hydrocortisone 1% (scalpicin) im using every day, I ******BELIEVE****** my temples/hairline have moved up slightly. But somedays it appears that what im saying is not true.

But you say your frontal hairline improved 1cm below current hairline, sounds good to me.

Anyways, im just hoping this stuff can truly maintain until Histogen, Follica, or something gets released. That way we can just inject the shit out of the areas we truly need help.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

One thing I do reccomend for everyone here, TRY hydrocortison1&#37; on your hairline!! It has been shown that when used in combination with minox, growth was **ALWAYS** substantially increased. Inflammation is a HUGE part of MPB and hydrocortisone acts to shut it down.

**edit: if you are prone to glaucoma or cataracts though, you have to be careful with it. I did ask my eye doc about it and he said 1% solution applied topically once a day over a small portion would be no harm, but I still want to warn you guys if there is a susceptability

----------


## gutted

> But you say your frontal hairline improved 1cm below current hairline, sounds good to me.


 No my hairline/temples hasnt improved. I have maintained it since it got worse when i was on the 500mg niacin a few months back which caused it to go a few milimetres up.

It has however increased density (hairs per cm2) around an inch above the hairline i.e frontal region, which im quite happy about.

Lets see if theres any activity in the hairline/temple regions in the next few months. Right now im not suggesting this for temple/hairline regrowth, i will highly recommend it for any diffuse loss.

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis what's happening your way?

----------


## doke

hi guys got some infected pimples again on scalp again so am using some retin a cream,seems i get these every now and then.
I am into second week of trx 2 nothing to report i notice that they say not to use minox or finasteride just keep it natural. :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

I thought they recommended Minox in conjunction with it doke? Least that's what Andy said once when I 'reached out to him'  :Wink:

----------


## doke

hi jc are you still using minox foam.

----------


## Jcm800

> hi jc are you still using minox foam.


 Yeah, wish I hadn't started that. Just over a year and nothing to show for it except a thinned out hairline

----------


## Ted

> I thought they recommended Minox in conjunction with it doke? Least that's what Andy said once when I 'reached out to him'


 I've also read this

----------


## doke

i did contact trx a while ago and they stated that minox as we all know can have side affects in some of us and that if you want to use it to consult with your gp as trx can affect some meds you may be taking.
They say that trx is a natural alternitive to minox without the sides of minox,but in any case minox did not work for me and gave me headachs.

----------


## doke

By the way guys the only products i am using are topical alpecin lotion which contains niacin, and trx2 so it shall be interesting to see  what results if any i get. :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

Don't expect miracles doke  :Wink:

----------


## doke

hi jc no im not im still in too minds to restart finasteride as well.

----------


## Jcm800

I do notice since being back on this that im having days where I'm happy with my hair and days that I'm not again, could be a number of factors but did experience that last time I was taking it.

----------


## gutted

> hi jc no im not im still in too minds to restart finasteride as well.


 seriously, i dont think you should.
You only started on trx2. Let it take its course, analyze your results and then make a judgement call.

The thing with hair loss is, it takes a very very long time for "decent" results to appear.

Its even more frustrating when your taking something, like trx2, that quite possibly may not even do jack for your hair, so you feel the need to jump on "proven" treatments like fin, to actually put your mind at rest, that you are actually taking something that is "proven" to stop you from going bald.

I can tell you now, you will regret going on it, depeding on your bodies hormonal profile.

----------


## Jcm800

Wise words there gutted.

----------


## gutted

> Wise words there gutted.


 haha watch the barrage of posts bashing me for saying that come through!!

----------


## doke

Thanks gutted we do know that finasteride or proscar in 5mgs a day was for prostate problems and taken sometimes with flowmax for the over 40s,but in 1mg form is it any good.
And then theres dutasteride which was supposed to be better than finas at 0.5mgs a day but even then the trials used up to 2.5mgs of dutas for the hair growth and its altering your hormones so how safe are they? we do know that some men have to take it for prostate but hair loss its a bit drastic.
So you guys i think might know i have tried finas and dutasteride the latter i tried up to 2.5mgs a day but it was too expensive and did not regrow much hair.

----------


## gutted

> Thanks gutted we do know that finasteride or proscar in 5mgs a day was for prostate problems and taken sometimes with flowmax for the over 40s,but in 1mg form is it any good.
> And then theres dutasteride which was supposed to be better than finas at 0.5mgs a day but even then the trials used up to 2.5mgs of dutas for the hair growth and its altering your hormones so how safe are they? we do know that some men have to take it for prostate but hair loss its a bit drastic.
> So you guys i think might know i have tried finas and dutasteride the latter i tried up to 2.5mgs a day but it was too expensive and did not regrow much hair.


 did you notice any increased shedding? oily scalp? how come you stopped it?

----------


## doke

Hi gutted i did notice a more oily face not so much scalp i noticed in the twins one who took dutasteride and the other did not and there was a difference in the hair growth and the one who did not take it he was much balder.
But as we know are not cures only holding back i think that dutas and finast as in minoxidil work well for some but as you say do we want young people on this stuff.
For me in my fifties its not so bad but still side effects.

----------


## Jcm800

Gutted how many MSM tabs do you take per day?

----------


## gutted

> Gutted how many MSM tabs do you take per day?


 i take 6 all at once, per day.

----------


## Jcm800

Jesus six? I was thinking two might be enough lol

----------


## gutted

> Jesus six? I was thinking two might be enough lol


 lol, the more the better.

Your better off building up to that dose, over time though as you may experience some detox symptoms.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah I've read that you may get a mad thirst using it. Have you experienced that?

----------


## gutted

> Yeah I've read that you may get a mad thirst using it. Have you experienced that?


 no not really, initially i did have some slight headaches. Nothing major though.
Its best to build up to the bigger does though.

----------


## Jcm800

I'll start two per day for a couple of weeks, see how it goes.

----------


## AgainstThis

Guys I'm finishing up on my 5th month hair-loss free.

The debilitating stress of hairloss has completely disappeared from my life. Regrowth is minimal -existent, but minimal- but what does it for me is that I'm not shedding anymore. I know that what I got, I get to keep, God and TRX willing. You have no idea what kind of relief that brings.

Traditionally, May was a horrible all-out shed month for me and now I get 10 maybe 15 hairs in the shower and after, vigorously combing and pulling and scrubbing at my hair.

The most absurd part of it all is that I had to take TRX2 for a full year without any clear or visible results and now it's just...right. No more hair loss. Fingers crossed for this to be true for all of you!

----------


## gutted

> Guys I'm finishing up on my 5th month hair-loss free.
> 
> The debilitating stress of hairloss has completely disappeared from my life. Regrowth is minimal -existent, but minimal- but what does it for me is that I'm not shedding anymore. I know that what I got, I get to keep, God and TRX willing. You have no idea what kind of relief that brings.
> 
> Traditionally, May was a horrible all-out shed month for me and now I get 10 maybe 15 hairs in the shower and after, vigorously combing and pulling and scrubbing at my hair.
> 
> The most absurd part of it all is that I had to take TRX2 for a full year without any clear or visible results and now it's just...right. No more hair loss. Fingers crossed for this to be true for all of you!


 
how is your itch? sebum levels? you use nizoral right?

----------


## AgainstThis

No itch, minimal sebum, healthy dry hair, 2% Nizoral twice a week.

I was on Nizoral before TRX2 though and on it's own, it did improve things, but did not stop the massive sheds. Now, they are no more.

(Not to confuse people: It's normal if your scalp itches and you like, scratch it. Unhealthy, persistent itching and greasy hair are indicators that you should be doing something to stabilize your scalp condition.

----------


## doke

has anyone used there credit or debit card for the trx 2 three month supply as i wonder if they will cancel if you want to before taking next payments?

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah doke I use visa. I used it before and cancelled and to bio labs credit they cancelled as requested and no further funds were taken. I also told them I'd flagged my request to them with my bank tho  :Wink:

----------


## doke

many thanks jcm i hope to to keep on using though as i did not give it a fair chance last time.

----------


## 30plus

Had a haircut this weekend so thought I'd give an update.

I'm around 16 months in now (non stop since launch) and very little new to report. Problem areas (hairline and crown) continue to slowly decline as does my diffuse area. Hair thickness thoough on rest of hair is still a little better than pre treatment.

I emailed them re new products recently and they said they couldn't tell me due to "internal regulations." That means an absolute minimum of one year from now at best I reckon until anything new comes out.

I think the photos prove that this stuff can work - albeit unspectacularly but it still does something... Come on Whitfield bring on your stronger stuff!

----------


## gutted

> Had a haircut this weekend so thought I'd give an update.
> 
> I'm around 16 months in now (non stop since launch) and very little new to report. Problem areas (hairline and crown) continue to slowly decline as does my diffuse area. Hair thickness thoough on rest of hair is still a little better than pre treatment.
> 
> I emailed them re new products recently and they said they couldn't tell me due to "internal regulations." That means an absolute minimum of one year from now at best I reckon until anything new comes out.
> 
> I think the photos prove that this stuff can work - albeit unspectacularly but it still does something... Come on Whitfield bring on your stronger stuff!


 
your taking it alongside propecia right?

----------


## 30plus

Taking it with Dut. Have been on that 3/4 years with reasonable results

----------


## AgainstThis

30plus, out of curiosity, how old are you and at what NW when you started on the TRX2? You were on Dutasteride for a couple of years previous to that, right? What did it do for your hair? 


Just asking to help me understand if my good fortune is TRX2 related or my bio-clock simply going through it's paces.

----------


## gutted

> Taking it with Dut. Have been on that 3/4 years with reasonable results


 i would have thought you would have at least noticed something in the crown region?

my crown region has literally reversed the thinning/lifeless hair that was present. It appears more fuller/plump now.

----------


## Jcm800

Do you actually think you've regrown any crown hair gutted?

----------


## gutted

> Do you actually think you've regrown any crown hair gutted?


 yeah deffinitley.
before it used to be flat and slightley thinner, now it has more volume.

i can say ive regrown hair from crown up to the scalps-mid section, as outlined before nothing MAJOR in the frontal region but i have noticed some hair growing in the left frontal region about an inch or 2 behind the hairline...but nothing major though.

----------


## 30plus

Hey

Am 30 and a NW 2/3. Dut has been good to me for a few years but it has started to fade away.

My hair isn't too disimilar from the guy in the first photo on the TRX2 website (34 yo NW3). My hairline and crown a bit worse but I am a bit thicker than him on mid section.

I will continue to take this stuff because it has definitely improved the texture of my hair a little, it just has'nt stopped recission

----------


## Jcm800

Three months trx and two weeks MSM now.

----------


## gutted

> Hey
> 
> Am 30 and a NW 2/3. Dut has been good to me for a few years but it has started to fade away.
> 
> My hair isn't too disimilar from the guy in the first photo on the TRX2 website (34 yo NW3). My hairline and crown a bit worse but I am a bit thicker than him on mid section.
> 
> I will continue to take this stuff because it has definitely improved the texture of my hair a little, it just has'nt stopped recission


 do you still get scalp itching/excess sebum?

also are you getting any sexual sides from dut?

----------


## doke

I still think this trx2 is a scam as i know i have only been on it again for a couple of weeks but im not holding any luck for my hair regrowth i am going to try zx42.

----------


## Yunaiba

It is probably a scam in terms of all that shit about opening potasium channels. Is it possible that hair volume and hair as an overall looks better because of all the vitamins minerals it has, but I think that can be achived by buying ingredients separately, althought I don't know if ti would be cheaper.
One of the reasons why I'm inclined to think is a scam are the pictures in their web. Little tricks like taking them from different angles, not same haircuts, etc. Why do that?

Nevertheless, I'm still taking TRX2 since 1 year now.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gutted

> It is probably a scam in terms of all that shit about opening potasium channels. Is it possible that hair volume and hair as an overall looks better because of all the vitamins minerals it has, but I think that can be achived by buying ingredients separately, althought I don't know if ti would be cheaper.
> One of the reasons why I'm inclined to think is a scam are the pictures in their web. Little tricks like taking them from different angles, not same haircuts, etc. Why do that?
> 
> Nevertheless, I'm still taking TRX2 since 1 year now.


 what norwood are you?

----------


## Yunaiba

I started loosing hair at age 19, I'm 30 now, NW 2.5 vertex.
I'ved been on Trx2 since last year + CB. As an overall I have better hair, and at least it is mantaining, I have exactly as last year.
So my opinion is, hair looks better because of trx2 vitamins, and maybe it has mantained because of Cb, or just because of the hairloss slow progresion.
I'm not 100% satisfied with CB, not becuase of CB itself, but because we have not found a proper vehicle yet. I'm going to switch to Ru + Kb5 solution, we supposely enhances results, and takes out most of the side-effects.

----------


## Jcm800

> It is probably a scam in terms of all that shit about opening potasium channels. Is it possible that hair volume and hair as an overall looks better because of all the vitamins minerals it has, but I think that can be achived by buying ingredients separately, althought I don't know if ti would be cheaper.
> One of the reasons why I'm inclined to think is a scam are the pictures in their web. Little tricks like taking them from different angles, not same haircuts, etc. Why do that?
> 
> Nevertheless, I'm still taking TRX2 since 1 year now.


 I tend to agree here. I think it'll give existing hair nutrients. It'll never put hair on a shiney scalp, no chance.

I took separate ingredients myself and after messing around with different jars and ratios gave up and got back on trx. The saving if you take separates is negligible anyway.

----------


## Zoidberg

> I took separate ingredients myself and after messing around with different jars and ratios gave up and got back on trx. The saving if you take separates is negligible anyway.


 Hey JCM, I'm doing the individual ingredients now and have been for about 2 months. The annual cost for the supps I'm using is just over &#163;200 which seems a pretty significant saving... and is slightly stronger than the standard trx2 dose. It's not quite the perfect ratio but close enough I reckon (1000mg L-carnitine, 198mg potassium chloride, 500mg leucine, 250mg isoleucine, 250mg valine, 66mg niacin, 1333ug biotin + plus lots of other vits and minerals).

About a month after stopping trx2 and moving on to the individual ingredients I had a week of really greasy hair, it may be unrelated but I'm curious if anyone else has noticed any difference in hair quality after stopping trx2?

One other thing I noticed when taking trx2 was that I would find lots of little white bits in my hair. I can't explain why this would have anything to do with trx2, but it did correlate to when I was taking it. It was like the hairspay I used (and have used for years and still use) was bonding to my hair and would not wash out no matter how much I washed. I do realise this sounds unlikely to be related but that's what I observed while I was taking it, I'm just curious if anyone else has noticed anything like this?  :Confused:

----------


## gutted

> Hey JCM, I'm doing the individual ingredients now and have been for about 2 months. The annual cost for the supps I'm using is just over £200 which seems a pretty significant saving... and is slightly stronger than the standard trx2 dose. It's not quite the perfect ratio but close enough I reckon (1000mg L-carnitine, 198mg potassium chloride, 500mg leucine, 250mg isoleucine, 250mg valine, 66mg niacin, 1333ug biotin + plus lots of other vits and minerals).
> 
> About a month after stopping trx2 and moving on to the individual ingredients I had a week of really greasy hair, it may be unrelated but I'm curious if anyone else has noticed any difference in hair quality after stopping trx2?
> 
> One other thing I noticed when taking trx2 was that I would find lots of little white bits in my hair. I can't explain why this would have anything to do with trx2, but it did correlate to when I was taking it. It was like the hairspay I used (and have used for years and still use) was bonding to my hair and would not wash out no matter how much I washed. I do realise this sounds unlikely to be related but that's what I observed while I was taking it, I'm just curious if anyone else has noticed anything like this?


 ive noticed less greasy hair when i started trx2 too.
Others are on nizoral as well as trx2 so its possibly that, thats reducing the oiliness.

----------


## Jcm800

Zoidberg yeah there is a saving but I got too lazy compiling the daily ratios tbh. And also my L-carnitine tabs (which were the biggest expense) kept 'exploding' in a jar even when kept in a cool dark drawer, gave up on that idea..

----------


## Zoidberg

> Zoidberg yeah there is a saving but I got too lazy compiling the daily ratios tbh. And also my L-carnitine tabs (which were the biggest expense) kept 'exploding' in a jar even when kept in a cool dark drawer, gave up on that idea..


 lol, yeah I did experience exploding L-carnitine tabs too but changed my brand and have no problem anymore.
It's also true that it's a pain in the backside carrying so many tablets about, I do rattle whenever I go anywhere and take a supply  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jcm800

It's 'customer quotes' like this unbelievable one that really make me doubt this stuff...


&#160;
&#160;"I stopped shedding completely by month 3 and show significant
growth of hair, most noticeable in the temple region. I'm in month
9 now and overall my hair feels thicker and denser than ever
before."
Chris, 38 years, London, UK

Come forward Chris from London, you're talking out of your arse, or rather Whitfields.

----------


## ulanude

> Hey JCM, I'm doing the individual ingredients now and have been for about 2 months. The annual cost for the supps I'm using is just over £200 which seems a pretty significant saving... and is slightly stronger than the standard trx2 dose. It's not quite the perfect ratio but close enough I reckon (1000mg L-carnitine, 198mg potassium chloride, 500mg leucine, 250mg isoleucine, 250mg valine, 66mg niacin, 1333ug biotin + plus lots of other vits and minerals).
> 
> About a month after stopping trx2 and moving on to the individual ingredients I had a week of really greasy hair, it may be unrelated but I'm curious if anyone else has noticed any difference in hair quality after stopping trx2?
> 
> One other thing I noticed when taking trx2 was that I would find lots of little white bits in my hair. I can't explain why this would have anything to do with trx2, but it did correlate to when I was taking it. It was like the hairspay I used (and have used for years and still use) was bonding to my hair and would not wash out no matter how much I washed. I do realise this sounds unlikely to be related but that's what I observed while I was taking it, I'm just curious if anyone else has noticed anything like this?


 yeah I also observed this white fuzz lately. it doesn't really look like dandruff but rather dried secret or something. Is this what you experience too Zoidberg?

Just guessing but could it have something to do with the glands operating hyperactively?

----------


## Zoidberg

> yeah I also observed this white fuzz lately. it doesn't really look like dandruff but rather dried secret or something. Is this what you experience too Zoidberg?
> 
> Just guessing but could it have something to do with the glands operating hyperactively?


 I'm not sure what you mean by the "glands operating hyperactively", but yes it was not like dandruff but *definitely like a dried secret*. 
It was very difficult to remove... It would not comb out (I don't know how many hairs I lost trying to comb it out) I tried many different shampoo and conditioner combos but without much luck. Nizoral seemed to help a little, but I resorted to baking soda mixed in with my regular shampoo which was the most effective way to remove this stuff. I doubt it was doing my scalp or hair much good though.
The worst thing I did was to use Revita COR conditioner, this just seem to make it so much worse and really increased the amount of this white secret bonding to my hair.

----------


## gutted

> It's 'customer quotes' like this unbelievable one that really make me doubt this stuff...
> 
> 
> *
> *"I stopped shedding completely by month 3 and show significant
> growth of hair, most noticeable in the temple region. I'm in month
> 9 now and overall my hair feels thicker and denser than ever
> before."
> Chris, 38 years, London, UK
> ...


 
lol i know what you mean.
their temple area is about 1inch behind the "normal" temple area, you can see what they claim is "temple" growth in one of the photos.

have you noticed anything so far jcm? decreased shedding? are you still on the minox too?

i think *cox-2 inhibition* is the way forward to restore a hairline/temple areas
im not going to wait around for trx2 to restore this area as i just dont see it happening with trx2 alone, i will still be taking it though, as it has helped restore density, without a doubt but i doubt this can restore hairline/temple areas.

----------


## Jcm800

I don't think for a minute this will restore a hair on anyone's hairline. But for nutrients etc, I'll carry on. Into forth month now, existing hair is looking pretty good, growing fast-shedding may have lessened, can't attribute that to this stuff yet tho. 
Still on the damn Minox, watching my hairline head northwards..

Ok and taking two MSM tabs per day as well, not sure what that's doing if anything, but seems to be a good addition going by what I've read about it.

----------


## gutted

> I don't think for a minute this will restore a hair on anyone's hairline. But for nutrients etc, I'll carry on. Into forth month now, existing hair is looking pretty good, growing fast-shedding may have lessened, can't attribute that to this stuff yet tho. 
> Still on the damn Minox, watching my hairline head northwards..
> 
> Ok and taking two MSM tabs per day as well, not sure what that's doing if anything, but seems to be a good addition going by what I've read about it.


 lets just hope they bring something stronger out sometime soon!
i sent them an email a few weeks back regarding upcoming products but they still havent responded to that email.

----------


## Jcm800

That figures, if it was regarding an order they'd thank you for reaching out lol.

----------


## gutted

> That figures, if it was regarding an order they'd thank you for reaching out lol.


 bear in mind, at least the carnitine is not useless there are patents held by major corporations with its hair growth effects in topical form.

heres an example -> http://www.google.com/patents/US20080118458.pdf

its definteley given *some*  very good results in the crown/mid region, but the hairline and temple areas are the hardest places to achieve regrowth and takes alot of time and dedication, and frankly, i dont think its strong enough or bioavailable enough to promote hair growth in those regions.

anyway i will be introducing some cox-2 inhibiting supplements into the mix sometime soon, to see if i can get some hairs growing in the hairline/temple regions, until they bring something stronger out!

----------


## Jcm800

Gutted enlighten me - cox-2 what's that?

----------


## gutted

> Gutted enlighten me - cox-2 what's that?


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclooxygenase

its an enzyme involved in inflammation.

inhiiting cox-2 has been shown to turn vellus hairs terminal in rat models. I suspect cox-2 is upregulated in the hairline/temple regions.

----------


## Jcm800

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclooxygenase
> 
> its an enzyme involved in inflammation.
> 
> inhiiting cox-2 has been shown to turn vellus hairs terminal in rat models. I suspect cox-2 is upregulated in the hairline/temple regions.


 Interesting, but how will you take this? Popping aspirin daily might not be such a good idea?

----------


## gutted

> Interesting, but how will you take this? Popping aspirin daily might not be such a good idea?


 theres more info here -> 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11980643

http://digital.ipcprintservices.com/...5&pn=&ver=flex

curcumin inhibits cox-2 well. Theres a bunch of other natrual cox-2 inhibitors too. Saw palmetto also inhibits cox-2 which explains why it grows hair for some, but the androgen supression over time causes a negative effect, via androgen homestasis.

inhibiting cox-2 should automatically reduce pgd2 and set the motion for beneficial prostglandins to take course.

i will start this soon, internally.

----------


## Jcm800

Ok mate, well when you've decided on a way of taking it etc, do share please sounds promising.

----------


## gutted

> Ok mate, well when you've decided on a way of taking it etc, do share please sounds promising.


 will do, i hope this works out for my hairline!

----------


## bananana

is 400-500 mg daily big enough dose of curcumin?

----------


## Jcm800

> will do, i hope this works out for my hairline!


 Fingers crossed, I need help their mainly too..

----------


## gutted

> is 400-500 mg daily big enough dose of curcumin?


 it should suffice, ive read people taking 500mg per day for hair loss. But ive also read about absorbtion issues about curcumin. But then again ive read that there are no absorbtion issues...its all contradictory.

personally i will be taking 500mg per day, i may up this slowly to 1000mg.

----------


## Zoidberg

> it should suffice, ive read people taking 500mg per day for hair loss. But ive also read about absorbtion issues about curcumin. But then again ive read that there are no absorbtion issues...its all contradictory.
> 
> personally i will be taking 500mg per day, i may up this slowly to 1000mg.


 That's interesting news about the cox-2 inhibitors, I was taking some super bio curcumin a while ago along with resveratrol but was not aware of the cox-2 mechanism you've mentioned. I knew it was supposed to reduce inflammatory responses, but I stopped taking both as I suspected they were making me light headed.
I might start up on the curcumin again since I've got quite a few pots of it remaining. The super bio stuff is supposed to be quickly absorbed and stay in the blood for a few days if I remember correctly, so I'll take it every other day and for the days inbetween I've got some turmeric caps to keep me topped up and spread the cost. The super bio stuff is not cheap but the basic turmeric caps are very cheap.

----------


## gutted

> That's interesting news about the cox-2 inhibitors, I was taking some super bio curcumin a while ago along with resveratrol but was not aware of the cox-2 mechanism you've mentioned. I knew it was supposed to reduce inflammatory responses, but I stopped taking both as I suspected they were making me light headed.
> I might start up on the curcumin again since I've got quite a few pots of it remaining. The super bio stuff is supposed to be quickly absorbed and stay in the blood for a few days if I remember correctly, so I'll take it every other day and for the days inbetween I've got some turmeric caps to keep me topped up and spread the cost. The super bio stuff is not cheap but the basic turmeric caps are very cheap.


 yeah, ive read the super bio curcumin is supposed to be aborbed better, but i cant seem to find a source for that in the uk. 
The meriva brand of curcumin is also supposed to be absorbed better too.

----------


## Jcm800

Off Topic, but opinions on Toppik please? I've got longish but not as long as AgainstThis style hair. Crown thinning slightly and hairline retreating thanks to Minox. 
Anyway, is it effective? Addictive? Worth the expense?
Is it likely to stain a pillow after a night with a woman etc?!

----------


## doke

hi jc i think topik i do not think it stains the covers like the old spray ons did there is another product called super million hair which is worth a look although i have never tried them i was considering having a go.
I think the product you shake over the scalp like a pepper pot of fine fibres that seem to make minature hairs look like thick hair.

----------


## Jcm800

Hi Doke, yeah have seen vids on you tube, the change is miraculous-just curious how practical those kind of products are in everyday life. And think one could become dependant on it as well?!

----------


## doke

yeh the vids seem impressive so good to cover a balding area, and i saw super million they poured water from a watering can over this guys head and it was still ok hahaha but it is something we can use now and then.
I think you have to buy a hair type spray with it to hold bond to existing hair.

----------


## 2020

> inhibiting cox-2 should automatically reduce pgd2 and set the motion for beneficial prostglandins to take course.


 wrong. It would also reduce "good" prostaglandins so you won't win anything by taking COX-2 inhibitors...

----------


## gutted

> wrong. It would also reduce "good" prostaglandins so you won't win anything by taking COX-2 inhibitors...


 the beneficial "good" prostglandins also turn out to be contradictory, they may not be so beneficial after all.
anyway we're second guessing here so im going to try it out based on a single previous experience i had.

----------


## 2020

> the beneficial "good" prostglandins also turn out to be contradictory, they may not be so beneficial after all.
> anyway we're second guessing here so im going to try it out based on a single previous experience i had.


 uhm then what's responsible for hair growth? Those two prostaglandins are definitely work towards growing hair. No need to block them.

Elevated COX-2 would actually increase PGD2, but I don't think that that's the case here and that's what causes MPB...

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Elevated COX-2 would actually increase PGD2, but I don't think that that's the case here and that's what causes MPB...


 he's suggesting you lower COX2.. he's not arguing for elevated levels of it...?

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis-what's the latest? Things still on the up?

----------


## gutted

> AgainstThis-what's the latest? Things still on the up?


 hows it going for you jc??

----------


## Jcm800

Not very well at the moment frankly. Shedding like a dog, worst I've ever experienced I think. Even if I tug the rear lower hairline I'm pulling hairs out-wondering if it's the MSM doing that?! Or just a seasonal heavier than usual shed..

----------


## gutted

> Not very well at the moment frankly. Shedding like a dog, worst I've ever experienced I think. Even if I tug the rear lower hairline I'm pulling hairs out-wondering if it's the MSM doing that?! Or just a seasonal heavier than usual shed..


 no i dont think its the msm.

Are you still on minox?

----------


## Jcm800

I am, tho I have changed recently to Kirkland foam as opposed to regular foam, that could be the reason, tho if it has the same active ingredient why would it bring on a dread shed?

----------


## gutted

> I am, tho I have changed recently to Kirkland foam as opposed to regular foam, that could be the reason, tho if it has the same active ingredient why would it bring on a dread shed?


 really dont know mate, i only used minoxidil for 2 weeks a few years back and got off it due to the shedding i was experiencing, i couldnt handle them.

Its likley the change from the liquid to the foam, probably due to the enhanced minox absorbtion the foam provides over the liquid.

----------


## Jcm800

Thing is I've switched from regular foam to generic foam-still foam. Wish I'd never started in the first place. It screwed my pretty decent hairline within a month and it never did recover.

----------


## gutted

> Thing is I've switched from regular foam to generic foam-still foam. Wish I'd never started in the first place. It screwed my pretty decent hairline within a month and it never did recover.


 oh right, then i have no idea mate. If your constantly shedding on minox all the time you should think about getting off it. Results should have appeared by now, whether its an arrest of hair loss or regrowth, your not experiencing either.

I guess people with minox experience can give you some advice here

----------


## Jcm800

Haven't really shed a lot since being on it apart from initial expected shed at first. Last two weeks tho have been heavier than ever. 
Scared to drop it now, in case I shed even more, damn stuff. But as for benefits-none in my case.

----------


## gutted

> Haven't really shed a lot since being on it apart from initial expected shed at first. Last two weeks tho have been heavier than ever. 
> Scared to drop it now, in case I shed even more, damn stuff. But as for benefits-none in my case.


 dont really know what to suggest mate. you could try ridding the shed out again lol

----------


## Jcm800

Haha yeah-well guess a positive is it means it might be fkn working now? Lol, gotta laugh or I'll cry  :Wink:

----------


## gutted

> Haha yeah-well guess a positive is it means it might be fkn working now? Lol, gotta laugh or I'll cry


 lol yeah. If not you got trx2 as backup looool.


ive noticed theyve made some changes to thier site recently. 

They still havent replied to email about future products!

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah lmao. Speaking of which-have you still got faith in trx2?!

----------


## gutted

> Yeah lmao. Speaking of which-have you still got faith in trx2?!


 yeah i still believe its working for me combined with the msm.

----------


## Jcm800

Fair play-I'm going to roll with it. Into forth bottle now. Seem to recall AgainstThis going thru one or two heavy sheds before claiming some benefits after a year or so? He's either sat in a corner crying or out enjoying his hair, haven't heard from him for a while..

----------


## gutted

> Fair play-I'm going to roll with it. Into forth bottle now. Seem to recall AgainstThis going thru one or two heavy sheds before claiming some benefits after a year or so? He's either sat in a corner crying or out enjoying his hair, haven't heard from him for a while..


 as long as you got your oily scalp and itch under control/seb dermatitis your not going bald. Thats the main thing you need under control.

you could use tgel shampoo - one with piroctone olamine in it.

i dont reccommend keto, as when i used the 2% i used to shed very badly.
Perhaps the 1% may be ok though.

----------


## Jcm800

Funnily enough I switched to t-gel two or three weeks back, not much of an oily scalp long as I wash every other day, not much itching either really

----------


## AgainstThis

In fact, I'm even able to wear it longer now...I don't know if it really IS the TRX2, but hair looks good, thick and most important of all, has stopped falling out.

No massive, miraculous regrowth but let me tell you, knowing your condition is stable and not having to shed a ****ton each day?

It's a *tremendous* relief.

I keep an eye on the balding sites to see if anything effective comes along that can turn me into the NW 0 my werewolf brother is -he is but a year younger than I and apparently got all the good genes in the family-but until that time, I swear by Keto 2 % shampoo and TRX2.

----------


## 2020

^ really? that's all it takes to maintain your hair loss(nizoral + TRX2)? how aggressive was your hair loss to begin with?

----------


## Jcm800

If only more than two-three people were coming forward with possible results from this stuff I'd have more faith. But right now even if it halted my dog shed id be happy.

----------


## AgainstThis

Granted, I'm a light case.

At 30, I'm a solid NW 2.5/3 that can appear as a full head when properly combed forward/over and whatever.

My loss has definitely not been aggressive, it triggered late, around 27, after going through severe depression and a life-ruining relationship. I got my life back now but the bitch got my sweet sweet temples.

Such is life I suppose  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

No breakthrough news  :Wink: 

Just wanted to log on here that i've quit smoking today. Oh and just opened my 5th bottle of this stuff.

----------


## Dazza

Good luck on quitting smoking. One of the smarter moves I managed to stick with! You will feel much better in a few weeks. 

Oh good luck with the hair too  :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> Good luck on quitting smoking. One of the smarter moves I managed to stick with! You will feel much better in a few weeks. 
> 
> Oh good luck with the hair too


 Thanks a lot mate - it's surprising really, i had my last smoke 23 hours ago, i already have a keener sense of smell, and can smell a smoker a mile off! It can only get better..apart from hoping it'll help hair matter's - it's a wise move for many other reason's too..

Good luck yourself  :Smile:

----------


## gutted

trx2 got back to my email -


Yes indeed we are working on other products, which one or more of them are likely to reach market within the next 18 month. However, we can't provide any details and/or definite timelines on this due to internal regulations. Please be sure that we are working hard towards our goals and will inform you in due time about any timeline regarding the release of upcoming products. Thanks for understanding.

----------


## Jcm800

Yep that's the exact mail they sent to me today as well gutted. Must have bulk sent them out  :Wink:

----------


## gutted

> Yep that's the exact mail they sent to me today as well gutted. Must have bulk sent them out


 yeah i guess so.

I hope whatever they are working on provides us with our temple regrowth desires!!!

if the initial trx2 launch was anything to go by, then i assume they will launch jan 2014.

----------


## Jcm800

Hopefully it'll provide me with any growth  :Wink:  temples would be a miracle..

----------


## gutted

> Hopefully it'll provide me with any growth  temples would be a miracle..


 looool, i read previously you are off the cigs?

are you still off them or have you relapsed?

----------


## Jcm800

4 days off the smokes now and still going strong  :Smile: . It's amazing how quickly you start to benefit from breathing in relatively fresh oxygen again  :Smile:

----------


## gutted

> 4 days off the smokes now and still going strong . It's amazing how quickly you start to benefit from breathing in relatively fresh oxygen again


 good job!

if its not enough to stop for health reasons then think about your hair!!!

are you still on the msm?

----------


## Jcm800

Oh for sure-so many reasons to quit smoking. And if it helps my hair I'm all for that. 

Have noticed my hair isn't greasing up as quickly now strangley, haven't used the nizoral this week either, cutting that out as I suspect it's detrimental..

Yeah I only take two MSM per day tho

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Good luck on quitting the cigs man. I know you can do it..

I was pack a day for 11yrs and quit 1 1/2 yrs ago.

It will be tough , especially on stressful days, but don't give in. You will thank yourself many times over

----------


## Artista

I  saw this information on British child actor ,Jack Wild,  yesterday. 
For those that may remember he was 'Jimmy' in the American TV show from 1969-1971 "H.R. Pufnstuf" ,he also performed in the stage and screen production of "Oliver" .
He DIED  on 1 March 2006 at age 53 after a long battle with oral cancer caused by his alcoholism and smoking.
I had wondered what had happened to him after showing my kids some of the HR Pufnstuf clips online.  I went to Wiki and found out. His last photos were very sad to see.  QUIT SMOKING  my friends--PLEASE. You will NOT miss it once the damned chemical is 100% out of your system !! Its true. 
OK,,my rant is done.

----------


## Jcm800

> Good luck on quitting the cigs man. I know you can do it..
> 
> I was pack a day for 11yrs and quit 1 1/2 yrs ago.
> 
> It will be tough , especially on stressful days, but don't give in. You will thank yourself many times over


 Hey thanks a lot mate, appreciate the support-already had a shitty day at work yesterday but I didn't relapse-determined this time  :Smile: 

And thanks too Arista, don't know that actor but that's sad. It's never too late too quit-gotta keep up the fight!!

----------


## doke

hi guys not been on here a while i am giving up with trx as am having some regrowth after only a month on a new topical i am trialing and after many years am very impressed so i will hope to get more as im into second bottle,i will not post any links as only pm me if you want to know what im on.
I would like to use this treatment a bit longer though until i reveal what it is but it is a topical. :Smile:

----------


## ulanude

> hi guys not been on here a while i am giving up with trx as am having some regrowth after only a month on a new topical i am trialing and after many years am very impressed so i will hope to get more as im into second bottle,i will not post any links as only pm me if you want to know what im on.
> I would like to use this treatment a bit longer though until i reveal what it is but it is a topical.


 hi doke why don't you take trx2 along with your newly discovered topical (i pm you).

myself i've been enjoying fantastic results on trx2 over the last month...

----------


## Ted

> hi doke why don't you take trx2 along with your newly discovered topical (i pm you).
> 
> myself i've been enjoying fantastic results on trx2 over the last month...


 Nice to hear (if you are for real).
How long have you been on trx2 and what kind of results are you seeing?

----------


## doke

hi ted i will keep the trx2 but want to use as little a product to see if it what im using is working,i do not want loads of different things and not know what is the one that is causing regrowth.

----------


## UK_

TRX2 year to date financial statements:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHhzi8PvDYw

 :Big Grin: sorry

----------


## ulanude

> Nice to hear (if you are for real).
> How long have you been on trx2 and what kind of results are you seeing?


 mainly bringing the shed to baseline. also believe i'm enjoying regrowth as thinning areas have thickened up considerably.

----------


## Jcm800

> hi guys not been on here a while i am giving up with trx as am having some regrowth after only a month on a new topical i am trialing and after many years am very impressed so i will hope to get more as im into second bottle,i will not post any links as only pm me if you want to know what im on.
> I would like to use this treatment a bit longer though until i reveal what it is but it is a topical.


 Hi doke - what sort of growth are you getting, bum fluff? Or anything worthwhile? Stuff looks snakey to me mate - but if you feel it's working keep us updated dude  :Smile:

----------


## doke

No not bum fluff but interesting results not from trx though as that seems to do nothing for me although im also now taking kelp 2 600mgs a day plus zx42 and there laser comb.

----------


## Jcm800

> No not bum fluff but interesting results not from trx though as that seems to do nothing for me although im also now taking kelp 2 600mgs a day plus zx42 and there laser comb.


 What are you seeing then mate? How can you be sure whats helping tho dude-youre like a scientist, you try many things out? :Wink:

----------


## doke

I forgot to add nizoral shampoo and a tube of nizoral cream applied every two or three days and L oreal foam leave on conditioner with vit e in it.

----------


## doke

Hi Jc i do not want to get overly excited yet but after one bottle of zx topical i will keep on using as it is doing something that minox and other stuff has never done,but hold out for a while as i want to use another two months to see a greater improvement.

----------


## Jcm800

> Hi Jc i do not want to get overly excited yet but after one bottle of zx topical i will keep on using as it is doing something that minox and other stuff has never done,but hold out for a while as i want to use another two months to see a greater improvement.


 But what is it doing mate? Sprouting you an affro? Peach fuzz? Keep at it, let us know? :Wink:

----------


## sizzlinghairs

HI, IM INTERESTED IN GROWING OUT MY PUBIC HAIRS TO MAXIMUM LENGTH AS I SEEM TO BE EXPERIENCING A LACK OF LUSTER AND FULLNESS RECENTLY! !

Any suggestions?!!?

----------


## doke

hi jc and others remember i have only been using a month and i have very fine hairs appearing and also existing hair seems to be thicker so i will report in another months time.

----------


## Jcm800

> hi jc and others remember i have only been using a month and i have very fine hairs appearing and also existing hair seems to be thicker so i will report in another months time.


 Sounds intersting doke. Where are you seeing these fine hairs-temples at all?

----------


## gutted

just saw this on thier blog.

http://www.trx2.com/community/loreal...and-a-warning/

----------


## Jcm800

> just saw this on thier blog.
> 
> http://www.trx2.com/community/loreal...and-a-warning/


 "let the buyer be aware" i find it amusing that biolabs warn against other treatments, warning about possible snake oils etc, yet its Trx2 that gets the biggest laughs on this forum, sigh.

----------


## gutted

> "let the buyer be aware" i find it amusing that biolabs warn against other treatments, warning about possible snake oils etc, yet its Trx2 that gets the biggest laughs on this forum, sigh.


 lol 

i think future trx2 treatments operate in a similar,but much much more effective way than loreals "treatment"

----------


## doke

jc yes i am getting very fine hair regrowth around hair line and if that is so in another month will be able to say more.

----------


## Jcm800

> jc yes i am getting very fine hair regrowth around hair line and if that is so in another month will be able to say more.


 Fair play mate. Hope that develops further and becomes cosmetically useful  :Smile:

----------


## nikemata

I am trying it now. I will post after the results

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Calling all long term Trx2 users! (12+ months) 

Any updates? Thanks!

----------


## johnnyboots

i am not a long term user but entering my 5th month,i think im getting some thickness.hair looks much more shiny and soft.

----------


## gutted

18 month update.

regime - > trx2, MSM 
(recently added 1/2 months in - curcumin, saw palmetto, garlic extract)

density in the crown region was not an issue for me to start off with but i knew i was losing hair there, I can say density has increased and it no longer is bothersome. i can also say density has increased further in this region and the mid section since my last update.

As for the frontal section density has remained at the same level as my last update.
Hairline and Temples, has remained the same and no new hair here and im not expecting it any time soon.

As for shedding - i think i have been shedding for the past few months since starting the new supplements in my regime. So cannot comment on this with any value.

Ive also added  miconazole nitrate a few days ago to my regime to see if i can get any temple regrowth using it.

----------


## nikemata

> 18 month update.
> 
> regime - > trx2, MSM 
> (recently added 1/2 months in - curcumin, saw palmetto, garlic extract)
> 
> density in the crown region was not an issue for me to start off with but i knew i was losing hair there, I can say density has increased and it no longer is bothersome. i can also say density has increased further in this region and the mid section since my last update.
> 
> As for the frontal section density has remained at the same level as my last update.
> Hairline and Temples, has remained the same and no new hair here and im not expecting it any time soon.
> ...


 Good regimen. I might follow this

----------


## ulanude

> Good regimen. I might follow this


 15 month update:

shedding: stopped and only when washing my hair (which i do daily) a few hair are getting off - all normal

Considerable thickeing in both crown as well as frontal area. I'm pretty sure regrowth must have happened in order to account for this effect. I wouldn't be able to quantify exactly (no count done) - however a rough estimate may be 15-20&#37; more hair than before..

Can keep my hair much longer now, which may also add to the effect of having much more hair as it easily conceals to thinning areas along the hairline. Big thumbs up from my side.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Thanks guys.

@ Gutted, cant remember, but since you started your front has at least thickened up from its original state correct? Absolutely no new, even minute, growth whatsoever there though?


Along with the miconazole (which I feel could defin speed things up) why not also try hydrocortisone 1-2%? I use scalpicin xtra str. I believe it has helped me in these areas.

----------


## nikemata

Great i am about to note my progress. I am hoping to see great results in my first month.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gutted

> Thanks guys.
> 
> @ Gutted, cant remember, but since you started your front has at least thickened up from its original state correct? Absolutely no new, even minute, growth whatsoever there though?


 yes definiteley, density (hairs per cm2) has increased in the frontal region giving the illusion of thicker hairs since baseline - this implies new hairs are growing in there but its still no way near enough the density pre mpb.




> Along with the miconazole (which I feel could defin speed things up) why not also try hydrocortisone 1-2&#37;? I use scalpicin xtra str. I believe it has helped me in these areas.


 I would but id like to know which is actually giving me results rather than use both at once.
people who use miconazole nitrate also report faster nail growth and faster hair growth which is another common reported side effect of the drug "benaxoprofen" which can reverse MPB - IMO i think MN affects cox2/5-lox pathways hence why it may grow hair for some.

Has the scalpicin xtra str grew any hairline and temporal hairs for you?

----------


## gutted

> Great i am about to note my progress. I am hoping to see great results in my first month.


 take trx2 with 6000-9000 grams of msm per day.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

@Gutted, I think the hydro has helped sprout/speed up some growth a long the hairline, although cant say for sure.

   What I can say for sure is that there are studies out there done with minox which quote hydrocortisone as *consistently* (dont think there was one time where it didnt) increasing the amount of regrowth, when used in combination.


 I have also read multiple reports of people getting regrowth with just hydro alone. Cant remember if it was 1 or 2 % though. 

   It makes sense as HC is a potent anti-inflammatory so might be helping with PGD-2/other inflamm. responses etc.

----------


## gutted

> @Gutted, I think the hydro has helped sprout/speed up some growth a long the hairline, although cant say for sure.
> 
>    What I can say for sure is that there are studies out there done with minox which quote hydrocortisone as *consistently* (dont think there was one time where it didnt) increasing the amount of regrowth, when used in combination.
> 
> 
>  I have also read multiple reports of people getting regrowth with just hydro alone. Cant remember if it was 1 or 2 % though. 
> 
>    It makes sense as HC is a potent anti-inflammatory so might be helping with PGD-2/other inflamm. responses etc.


 
Yes it does make sense and was already looking into HC, I may add it in the future after my trial with MN.

----------


## Jcm800

> Great i am about to note my progress. I am hoping to see great results in my first month.


 Lmao what planet are you on?

----------


## nikemata

> Lmao what planet are you on?


 oh Why?...

----------


## Jcm800

> oh Why?...


 Results after a month?  Sorry it ain't going to happen..

----------


## ian

Hi Guys,
            this is my first post on here, i have been using TXR2 for 2 months and just ordred another six months supply, my hair does seem thicker but i have have always had a good lot of air but started to recede alot , so decided to try this, but just wondered if there is any side effects as for the last week my skin as started to itch alot and get like a burning sensation only light but seem to be scrating alot is this a side effect from TXR2. Ian

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Hi Ian, welcome. What you are talking about is most likely effects from the niacin in Trx2. 


   The weird part about it is that niacin usually does this when someone first starts taking it.. Maybe your side effect is from something else. 

    Just to be clear, you JUST started noticing it these last couple of weeks?


Anyone else on here get something like this?

----------


## ulanude

> Hi Ian, welcome. What you are talking about is most likely effects from the niacin in Trx2. 
> 
> 
>    The weird part about it is that niacin usually does this when someone first starts taking it.. Maybe your side effect is from something else. 
> 
>     Just to be clear, you JUST started noticing it these last couple of weeks?
> 
> 
> Anyone else on here get something like this?


 Yeah I also had a bit of a niacin flush in the beginning (think for the first week or two) but this has stopped since. if the itchy skin just started last week although you have been taking trx2 since 2 month i'd think of other possible causes

----------


## ian

Hi Guys,
           I have just started my 3rd bottle and into month 3 of taking TRX2 but i never had any itching , it has just been the last week or so, at first i thought nothing of it but now i am itching all over, but i have been taking 3 capsules at once and wondered if i should take one three times aday. Ian

----------


## ulanude

> Hi Guys,
>            I have just started my 3rd bottle and into month 3 of taking TRX2 but i never had any itching , it has just been the last week or so, at first i thought nothing of it but now i am itching all over, but i have been taking 3 capsules at once and wondered if i should take one three times aday. Ian


 good idea. if it really is a niacin flash then this is likely to do the trick. myself taking 2 in morning and 1 in evening

----------


## ian

I am on my 3rd bottle into 3rd month taking TRX2, and never had any itchin at all it as just started this week and i have it all over but don't know if it is a side effect and will go away,

----------


## gutted

> I am on my 3rd bottle into 3rd month taking TRX2, and never had any itchin at all it as just started this week and i have it all over but don't know if it is a side effect and will go away,


 it may be the niacin flush you are talking about.

Do you get the itch all over your body?

you may be better off taking the capsules with food to try and avoid the severity of the itch.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Were you always taking the pills together at once or spaced throughout the day? Can you think of any other changes in your life, maybe water temperature int he shower or some other reason for dry skin? A different food you are eating?

    Just asking other members again, has anyone else experienced something like this?

It could also be the niacin in your third bottle is a little more potent than the other bottles. Maybe was a different batch in the warehouse or something..

----------


## gutted

> Were you always taking the pills together at once or spaced throughout the day? Can you think of any other changes in your life, maybe water temperature int he shower or some other reason for dry skin? A different food you are eating?
> 
>     Just asking other members again, has anyone else experienced something like this?
> 
> It could also be the niacin in your third bottle is a little more potent than the other bottles. Maybe was a different batch in the warehouse or something..


 iv never experienced the niacin flush with the trx2 capsules - i take all 3 together.

I only experinced the *crazy* niacin flush when i was on 1x 500mg niacin pills.

----------


## kanyon

Is this stuff helping anyone?

----------


## ulanude

> Is this stuff helping anyone?


 yes it helps me a lot - please see my recent update couple of posts earlier

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Seems to maintain and thicken for me which is saying A LOT for a combination of vitamins. 

The real test will be @ the 2 - 2 1/2 year mark. This is when maximum results (and then a slight decline) for propecia are known to be for some people so I think would be a good guage.

----------


## ian

Hi,
    There as been no change at all in my life style, but i do take them all at once and not with food, when i woke up this morning the itching is still there.
Ian

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Ian, my question is, have you been taking them all together all along or did you start doing this recently?

----------


## ian

Hi,
   At first i took them one at a time and felt ok, then started to take them all at once in a morning, but i don't eat anything for breakfast just tea, so just wondering if i should take them with food,

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Ok, so you only recently started taking them all at once and without food. This is what you're saying right? (just want to be clear).


If that is the case it is most likely the niacin you're reacting to.

----------


## ian

I would say for the last 5 week taking them all at once without food, just looked in the mirrow and i look bright red and feel itchy and a burning feeling.

----------


## gutted

> I would say for the last 5 week taking them all at once without food, just looked in the mirrow and i look bright red and feel itchy and a burning feeling.


 yep its the niacin flush.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Hmm seems like it. The weird thing is that its happening after 5 weeks in. Normally it happens right away.


Ian, so you are saying you have been taking all at once without food for 5 weeks and you started feeling the itching a week ago only?

----------


## ian

yes that is correct, i am on my 3rd bottle, and i take three all at once and the icthing started about a week ago and for the last two or three days i have been feeling a bit blushy in my face and a burning itch all over like you have been in the sun and get sun burnt. but i have not taken them with food.

----------


## abb83

Hi I just ordered trx2.... Should I stop taking propecia?

----------


## BoSox

> Hi I just ordered trx2.... Should I stop taking propecia?


 Propeica is FDA approved to slow down hair loss
TRX2 is approved to empty your bank account.

----------


## ulanude

> Hi I just ordered trx2.... Should I stop taking propecia?


 we had this question before. You don't have to stop propecia when taking trx2. You can take both alongside if you wish so. However I would question if you really want to continue. a lot of people i know have stopped with propecia due to the potential long-term health risks and side-effects...in UK the info leaflet now even carries the note that propecia can induce male breast cancer. however you know best if you have any side-efects and/or it is worth the risk for you. myself i stopped propecia long time...trx2 works well for me

----------


## Jcm800

> we had this question before. You don't have to stop propecia when taking trx2. You can take both alongside if you wish so. However I would question if you really want to continue. a lot of people i know have stopped with propecia due to the potential long-term health risks and side-effects...in UK the info leaflet now even carries the note that propecia can induce male breast cancer. however you know best if you have any side-efects and/or it is worth the risk for you. myself i stopped propecia long time...trx2 works well for me


 Dunno why ulanude - but your replies always seem fishy to me, and your praise for this stuff is constant   #just sayin

----------


## jpm

TRX2 is a strange one for me. I mean there are people shouting scam and snake oil about it, but then it has a thread of 400+ pages, which, if I was a snake oil we would have surely called it out and moved on?? There is some science behind it openings potassium channels like an FDA approved drug Minoxidil. 

there are people using it for a fair while now but I've yet to see any good photos.... its something I would be interested in as I think it would work best for diffusers and the money is not a big problem for me fortunately.

However, 400+ pages and we are all sitting on the fence.

----------


## gutted

> However, 400+ pages and we are all sitting on the fence.


 i think you can blame that on the lack of people trying this out, and the commitment of 12 months to see results (not many people can give that much time to a possible snake oil) <- this applies to any treatment you are on...it takes a long time to see results, so i dont see why trx2 should be any different. 

anyway if you do try it out i highly reccomend you use it alongside MSM.

----------


## jpm

> i think you can blame that on the lack of people trying this out, and the commitment of 12 months to see results (not many people can give that much time to a possible snake oil) <- this applies to any treatment you are on...it takes a long time to see results, so i dont see why trx2 should be any different. 
> 
> anyway if you do try it out i highly reccomend you use it alongside MSM.


 trx2 has been out for more than 12 months now though, no? 

what is MSM?

----------


## gutted

> trx2 has been out for more than 12 months now though, no? 
> 
> what is MSM?


 http://altmedicine.about.com/cs/herb...nsad/a/MSM.htm

yes it has been, and ive been onit since release.

If you expect ALL people who tried it to come online and post results, your going to be dissapointed not many people hang around on forums and i suspect MOST give up after 3 months of use which is hardly anything to go by in terms of gains.

----------


## jpm

> http://altmedicine.about.com/cs/herb...nsad/a/MSM.htm
> 
> yes it has been, and ive been onit since release.
> 
> If you expect ALL people who tried it to come online and post results, your going to be dissapointed not many people hang around on forums and i suspect MOST give up after 3 months of use which is hardly anything to go by in terms of gains.


 Yeah I guess most people do the usual abd give up after a few months. have you seen any results?

----------


## gutted

> Yeah I guess most people do the usual abd give up after a few months. have you seen any results?


 yeah my updates available a couple pages back.

Ive seen density increase with it in the crown/mid section the most. 
No regrowth in the temple regions so i wont recomend you buy to regrow those areas. If you are diffuse thinning it probably will work the best for you.
i highly recomend you use MSM with trx2.

----------


## jpm

> yeah my updates available a couple pages back.
> 
> Ive seen density increase with it in the crown/mid section the most. 
> No regrowth in the temple regions so i wont recomend you buy to regrow those areas. If you are diffuse thinning it probably will work the best for you.
> i highly recomend you use MSM with trx2.


 cheers mate, yeah I'm a nw1.5 / 2 with diffuse thinning so I hope this can help a bit...I'm on fin too for about 8 months. 

are you based in the UK? where do you get MSM from?

----------


## gutted

> cheers mate, yeah I'm a nw1.5 / 2 with diffuse thinning so I hope this can help a bit...I'm on fin too for about 8 months. 
> 
> are you based in the UK? where do you get MSM from?


 yeah im in the UK.

You can get it from -

http://www.google.co.uk/products/cat...ed=0CF0Q8wIwAg

i get mine from bodykind.

----------


## jpm

> yeah im in the UK.
> 
> You can get it from -
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/products/cat...ed=0CF0Q8wIwAg
> 
> i get mine from bodykind.


 I might just try it. though its a bit concerning with people say not to buy it! 

if your results are genuine and I don't doubt they are, that is precisely what I'm looking to gain! 

is the trx site the only place you can buy it from? do you buy yours in 12 months supply?

----------


## gutted

> I might just try it. though its a bit concerning with people say not to buy it! 
> 
> if your results are genuine and I don't doubt they are, that is precisely what I'm looking to gain! 
> 
> is the trx site the only place you can buy it from? do you buy yours in 12 months supply?


 yeah i get a 3 month supply shipped to me every 3 months.

----------


## hellouser

> yeah i get a 3 month supply shipped to me every 3 months.


 A few simple questions:

1) Is Trx2 a topical treatment?
2) How many times a day does it need to be applied?
3) How much does it cost for a 3 month supply?
4) Are there any known side effects?

Thanks!

----------


## doke

> A few simple questions:
> 
> 1) Is Trx2 a topical treatment?
> 2) How many times a day does it need to be applied?
> 3) How much does it cost for a 3 month supply?
> 4) Are there any known side effects?
> 
> Thanks!


 No its oral capsules 3 a day its quite pricey i think about £49 a month but pay three monthly and side affects it all depends how your own body reacts,i myself still very sceptical as if this was any good every body would be trying to get on it and thats not happening. :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

Hi doke, how's it going with that topical that you've been trying out mate?

----------


## jpm

right just ordered some trx2 and msm. I'm well aware people are saying its a scam, but I'll never know till I try it! Some users have reported an increase in hair density, which is what I need!  :Smile:  I'll be on fin, nizoral, trx2 and msm. if none of this arrests my hair loss then I may as well give up tbh. I'll give trx2 a year which seems reasonable, I'm not expecting miracles from it.

----------


## gutted

> I'll give *trx2 a year* which seems reasonable


 this is very important.

----------


## jpm

> this is very important.


 well no point giving it 3months. but if I see NOTHING after a year then I may have to abandon it

----------


## ian

Well i have cut down to one a day, to try get rid of thid itching and burning feeling which as drived me nuts, feel like getting a wire brush out, now on my 4th bottle will give a year not noticed anything yet but will keep updating.

----------


## johnnyboots

into my fifth bottle i think my hair is thicker,but it may be a placebo effect.

----------


## doke

well guys i am on the way to getting the ingredience for making my own ru58841+minox topical i have ordered the mg digital scales,got close to the strongest alcohol you can get in uk to us everclear and all i need to do now is order the ru powder,i know the 5% mix i want to use,so the mother of all antiandrogens is on its way.
Whats good about it that its not systemic and also easy to apply at 3mls a day which i will mix 10 days supply at a time and put the rest of powder in fridge.
I thought i would add this to the trx thread as i know some of you out there would like to know how i get on when i start using i am hoping for good response as i did with another antiandrogen i used many years ago combined with minox.

----------


## doke

Guys i have had second thoughts about this ru stuff and may have been sucked in by some on other forums,the thoughts i have are its hard to get hold of the cost and untested results as in finasteride and even dutasteride and also am i going to receive the powder.
So i am holding out and at this time using my own topical mix of minox and antiandrogen which after only two weeks am seeing some tiny regrowth around edges of front hairline which i could not beleave.

----------


## doke

Well talking with el dut at hair loss help has finally pushed me to place an order for ru58841 with kane 10grams at $280 which for just over 3 months topical is not too bad and kane has answered my emails and hope to receive within the next two weeks in uk.

----------


## Jcm800

Hi doke,  I take it that other topical you were trialling was a flop then?  You weren't on it that long?  Now your going to try RU? :-)

----------


## doke

Hi jcm yes i am going on to ru the zx42 i was sceptical about it due to the period style selling or trying to get people to set up web sites to get commission on sales thats what i thought was a con.

----------


## Jcm800

> Hi jcm yes i am going on to ru the zx42 i was sceptical about it due to the period style selling or trying to get people to set up web sites to get commission on sales thats what i thought was a con.


 Fair enough enough mate.  Lots of guys are going to try RU I see. So shall watch their progress.  Seems like a lot of fkn hassle tho, but if it works.. 

Also watching that L'Oréal potion, hoping that isn't dog semen, time will tell, speaking of which, into my 6th bottle of trx now. Oh and 5 weeks off the smokes just for the record :-)

----------


## hellouser

> Well talking with el dut at hair loss help has finally pushed me to place an order for ru58841 with kane 10grams at $280 which for just over 3 months topical is not too bad and kane has answered my emails and hope to receive within the next two weeks in uk.


 10 grams for $280 is a great price. Can you provide a link to the source or something? Thanks!

----------


## sizzlinghairs

@JCM, congrats on the 5 weeks man! One of the best decisions you could ever make.

----------


## doke

> 10 grams for $280 is a great price. Can you provide a link to the source or something? Thanks!


 Try these emails kane@koutingchina.com and sales@koutingchina.com and subject ORDER ENQUIRY FOR RU58841 he will get back to you but remember whatever part of the world you are the time difference.

----------


## Jcm800

> @JCM, congrats on the 5 weeks man! One of the best decisions you could ever make.


 Thanks mate, not always easy but gotta be done, appreciate your post.

----------


## doke

hi jc whats the new L Oreal product as they had there aminexil which i have tried with no success and thats in spectral as well.
I still think we need that antiandrogen to block the dht in the follical which hits people that are sensitive to that.

----------


## hellouser

> Try these emails kane@koutingchina.com and sales@koutingchina.com and subject ORDER ENQUIRY FOR RU58841 he will get back to you but remember whatever part of the world you are the time difference.


 Awesome! THANK YOU!

10grams should be pretty good to restore/maintain hair until a solution comes out. At 100mg a day it should last around 100 days, which is a little over 3 months. For $280 per 3 months I can live with that, its not an extreme amount of cash, I pay more for my car insurance and used to pay nearly half that each month for my cell phone bill alone.

I'd rather keep my hair and lose a bit of dough until a proper solution comes out.

Thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## doke

hi hell have you be in contact with kane yet.

----------


## doke

Forgot to tell you guys im using the hairmax laser comb the lux 9 rechargable only that i had the old hairmax where it only had one laser in it and that gave my hair more body.
So i thought if i use with the ru with minox and i saw one at the right price i would get one and hey presto got a brand new lux 9 on ebay with 2 years warranty for £156 including post.

----------


## Jcm800

AgainstThis - hows it hangin? Any news?

----------


## ulanude

> AgainstThis - hows it hangin? Any news?


 on my end still only good things to tell. the thickening up process definitely continues...

i'm using trx2 (not the lasercomb)

yes Against any news?

----------


## Jcm800

> on my end still only good things to tell. the thickening up process definitely continues...
> 
> i'm using trx2 (not the lasercomb)
> 
> yes Against any news?


 l wasn't actually asking for a progress report from you mate, we know you use this stuff, you plug it at every opportunity.. 

Pictures to back up your claims at all, at least?

Apologies if you're genuine  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ulanude

> l wasn't actually asking for a progress report from you mate, we know you use this stuff, you plug it at every opportunity.. 
> 
> Pictures to back up your claims at all, at least?
> 
> Apologies if you're genuine


 sorry didn't mean to quote/respond to your question - ticked the "quote" box accidentially - was intended as an update for the general audience... 

didn't keep track of my progress via photos as honestly i'm to busy to do this in an  accurate manner and not convinced about the value of photos anyway (just as yourself i assume)

----------


## Jcm800

> sorry didn't mean to quote/respond to your question - ticked the "quote" box accidentially - was intended as an update for the general audience... 
> 
> didn't keep track of my progress via photos as honestly i'm to busy to do this in an  accurate manner and not convinced about the value of photos anyway (just as yourself i assume)


 I've got photo's from when i started tackling the onset of this curse actually - Had no gains to make it worthwile posting them - you assume wrong. But should Trx2 sprout blond flowing locks from the now sparse area's, i'll publish them  :Big Grin:

----------


## gutted

> I've got photo's from when i started tackling the onset of this curse actually - Had no gains to make it worthwile posting them - you assume wrong. But should Trx2 sprout blond flowing locks from the now sparse area's, i'll publish them


 jc you still on the msm?

how about the minox?

----------


## Jcm800

> jc you still on the msm?
> 
> how about the minox?


 Tbh i dropped both of them, shall restart the msm, but had a shed that coincided with taking those and it put me off, think it was a seasonal shed anyway.

And as for minox - fck it, after 14 months it did jack shit except empty my wallet and fck over my hairline - sooo i dropped it about a month back, yeah i might well get a heavy shed, but **** - it never re-grew anything for me to lose, so i'm hoping i'll escape a heavy pay-back - time will tell..

----------


## gutted

> Tbh i dropped both of them, shall restart the msm, but had a shed that coincided with taking those and it put me off, think it was a seasonal shed anyway.
> 
> And as for minox - fck it, after 14 months it did jack shit except empty my wallet and fck over my hairline - sooo i dropped it about a month back, yeah i might well get a heavy shed, but **** - it never re-grew anything for me to lose, so i'm hoping i'll escape a heavy pay-back - time will tell..


 
you should stick with the msm.

----------


## Jcm800

I'll get back on board with them, ironically, since quitting the minox i've seen two-three hairs pop up, nothing to brag about but it's the most activity i've had in over a year lol.

----------


## gutted

> I'll get back on board with them, ironically, since quitting the minox i've seen two-three hairs pop up, nothing to brag about but it's the most activity i've had in over a year lol.


 i think its fair to say minox isnt "working" for you probably due to the aggressiveness of your mpb.

----------


## Jcm800

> i think its fair to say minox isnt "working" for you probably due to the aggressiveness of your mpb.


 Not sure i'd even say my mpb is aggressive, it's been a slow process for me thankfully. It only accelerated noticeably when i started using the minox on my hairline.

----------


## gutted

> Not sure i'd even say my mpb is aggressive, it's been a slow process for me thankfully. It only accelerated noticeably when i started using the minox on my hairline.


 oh yeah i rememer now, you were only applying at the hair line. Its probably just a very long shed due to you not applying consistently...who knows.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah, also on my 6th bottle of this stuff, and 7 weeks off the smokes, time flies..

----------


## gutted

> Yeah, also on my 6th bottle of this stuff, and 7 weeks off the smokes, time flies..


 you should really get on msm 6grams/9 grams per day along with the trx2 and stay consistent with it.

----------


## Jcm800

> you should really get on msm 6grams/9 grams per day along with the trx2 and stay consistent with it.


 grams? are you buying it in powder form now? Given up on the suppository sized tablets?!

----------


## gutted

> grams? are you buying it in powder form now? Given up on the suppository sized tablets?!


 1000mg=1gram - i take 9000mg a day

ive switched to capsules that contain the powdered form.

----------


## Jcm800

> 1000mg=1gram - i take 9000mg a day
> 
> ive switched to capsules that contain the powdered form.


 Ok mate, got a link please? Still got some tabs, need to order more so caps might be easier to swallow (think the size of the tabs put me off too - running the risk of choking to death daily trying to swallow them)

----------


## gutted

> Ok mate, got a link please? Still got some tabs, need to order more so caps might be easier to swallow (think the size of the tabs put me off too - running the risk of choking to death daily trying to swallow them)


 lool - heres a link 

http://www.bodykind.com/product/289_...000mg-Capsules

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks mate just ordered a couple

----------


## 30plus

Morning all

Though it was about time for a 20 month (ish?) update. The reason I've been silent is because I have nothing new to report and this post will read (I'm afraid) like the other 20 or so updates I've previously written on here! So here goes...

As I've said a thousand times before. TRX2 has thickened what remains of my hair a little bit. Of that there is no doubt. However it has not been able to stem to the tide of shedding (albeit slowly) and minaturisation of crown and hairline. Every haircut I get, I notice the hairline has creeped back just a tiny bit further. Photos I am taking confirm this. Crown a little wider too.

Overall density is slowly being reduced as well. TRX2 has not been miracoulous for me nor has it regrown any hair or stopped shedding. Sadly I must be the 1 in 10! It may have slowed down my hairloss but I cannot be sure.

This stuff isn't snake oil but it isn't "outstanding" as they claim either. I desperately hope that they have something stronger from them in the pipeline... 

C'mon Mr Whitfield and friends we KNOW you read this. This is the only independent forum really reviweing this stuff. Can you put some research updates up?

----------


## gutted

> Morning all
> 
> Though it was about time for a 20 month (ish?) update. The reason I've been silent is because I have nothing new to report and this post will read (I'm afraid) like the other 20 or so updates I've previously written on here! So here goes...
> 
> As I've said a thousand times before. TRX2 has thickened what remains of my hair a little bit. Of that there is no doubt. However it has not been able to stem to the tide of shedding (albeit slowly) and minaturisation of crown and hairline. Every haircut I get, I notice the hairline has creeped back just a tiny bit further. Photos I am taking confirm this. Crown a little wider too.
> 
> Overall density is slowly being reduced as well. TRX2 has not been miracoulous for me nor has it regrown any hair or stopped shedding. Sadly I must be the 1 in 10! It may have slowed down my hairloss but I cannot be sure.
> 
> This stuff isn't snake oil but it isn't "outstanding" as they claim either. I desperately hope that they have something stronger from them in the pipeline... 
> ...


 Very unlucky indeed.

However i do remember you stated you take it with DUT and have been on that for 3/4 years. Its probable you are losing hair due to reflex hyperandorgenicty taking place. And trx2 is not able to maintain your hair alone because of this. Just my theory.

----------


## Jcm800

> lool - heres a link 
> 
> http://www.bodykind.com/product/289_...000mg-Capsules


 Anyone else looking to order some of those caps, I'd recommend ordering from that link, mine arrived in two days.

----------


## 534623

> Photos I am taking confirm this. Crown a little wider too.
> 
> Overall density is slowly being reduced as well. TRX2 has not been miracoulous for me nor has it regrown any hair or stopped shedding. *Sadly I must be the 1 in 10!* It may have slowed down my hairloss but I cannot be sure.


 ***rofl***

----------


## gutted

> Anyone else looking to order some of those caps, I'd recommend ordering from that link, mine arrived in two days.


 jc you need to stick with it and be consistent this time.

----------


## Jcm800

> jc you need to stick with it and be consistent this time.


 I will mate, just took three and they went down swiftly, it was the fear of choking that put me off the tablets before :-D

How many per day should I start off with, 3-4?

----------


## gutted

> I will mate, just took three and they went down swiftly, it was the fear of choking that put me off the tablets before :-D
> 
> How many per day should I start off with, 3-4?


 loool

start off with 3 rise to 6 or 9.

----------


## Jcm800

Tks. If nothing else they'll be good for my skin and joints :-) hopefully some hair benefits too.

----------


## gutted

> Tks. If nothing else they'll be good for my skin and joints :-) hopefully some hair benefits too.


 are you off the minox now?

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah completely,  total waste of good money and effort in my case

----------


## gutted

> Yeah completely,  total waste of good money and effort in my case


 stay off it this time lol

you may have to go through the minox shed as well though so bear that in mind. It wont be the msm thats causing you to shed.

----------


## Jcm800

I may regret quitting it, but I didn't see any regrowth so I'm hoping I won't shed a whole load, will find out soon. Been off it a month approx now.

----------


## gutted

> I may regret quitting it, but I didn't see any regrowth so I'm hoping I won't shed a whole load, will find out soon. Been off it a month approx now.


 probably not, you only applied to the frontal region.

----------


## Jcm800

Time will tell.  How long have you been on the msm now?  You really think that's helped you along yeah?

----------


## gutted

> Time will tell.  How long have you been on the msm now?  You really think that's helped you along yeah?


 yeah definiteley, stick with it, give it around 6/9 months before you make any judgement. If it stops your hair loss what more could you ask for.

----------


## Jcm800

I will this time, got 360 easy swallow capsules so ill be on it for some time and indefinitely if I see improvements in due course :-)

----------


## gutted

> I will this time, got 360 easy swallow capsules so ill be on it for some time and indefinitely if I see improvements in due course :-)


 fingers crossed.

Im going to use that neogenic for the temples, see if i can grow some hair there.

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks. That's out early Sept?  I'm going to hold fire on that, but if you give it the thumbs up I'm on board 
:-)

----------


## gutted

> Thanks. That's out early Sept?  I'm going to hold fire on that, but if you give it the thumbs up I'm on board 
> :-)


 im hoping it works out. 

i did read somewhere that trx2 were working on a topical?

----------


## Jcm800

Hmm not sure about that. Someone posted on here a while back saying the same thing re topical but haven't read anything other than that about it personally.

----------


## gutted

> Hmm not sure about that. Someone posted on here a while back saying the same thing re topical but haven't read anything other than that about it personally.


 yeah i read it on here too i think.

if loreal can develop a topical and release it as a cosmetic im sure trx2 can do too.

----------


## Jcm800

> yeah i read it on here too i think.
> 
> if loreal can develop a topical and release it as a cosmetic im sure trx2 can do too.


 You can bet your life Whitfiled and crew will release a topical at some point, or another treatment, they have to keep the cash cow topped up  :Wink:

----------


## gutted

> You can bet your life Whitfiled and crew will release a topical at some point, or another treatment, they have to keep the cash cow topped up


 loool

10char

----------


## sizzlinghairs

@30plus, could you please inform us if you are still taking dut? and are you still using minox? What gutted was saying about dut possibly getting in the way of Trx2 giving you stabilization are similar to my thoughts as well. Everyone who is getting results seem to only be on trx2 alone, besides the occasional topical.


@gutted, so you have not noticed 1 drop in the temple areas at all??

Also, lets hear from AgainstThis! Where you at mang?  :Smile:

----------


## gutted

> @30plus, could you please inform us if you are still taking dut? and are you still using minox? What gutted was saying about dut possibly getting in the way of Trx2 giving you stabilization are similar to my thoughts as well. Everyone who is getting results seem to only be on trx2 alone, besides the occasional topical.
> 
> 
> @gutted, so you have not noticed 1 drop in the temple areas at all??
> 
> Also, lets hear from AgainstThis! Where you at mang?


 nope not since ive religously been using trx2 alone with msm.

the time when i noticed the temple recession was when i was taking individual trx2 ingredients and overdosed on niacin 500mg per day, since stopping it i havnt noticed any temple recession but no growth either.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Thanks.

Have you noticed thickening of existing temple hairs tho? Maybe peache fuzz?

I seem to be noticing little black hairs sprouting, but do believe this could have been spurred by the mico/hydrocortisone. Also some days it seems to creep back, but always followed up by strengthening. Shed/regrowth style..


We'll see what time will bring..

----------


## gutted

> Thanks.
> 
> Have you noticed thickening of existing temple hairs tho? Maybe peache fuzz?
> 
> I seem to be noticing little black hairs sprouting, but do believe this could have been spurred by the mico/hydrocortisone. Also some days it seems to creep back, but always followed up by strengthening. Shed/regrowth style..
> 
> 
> We'll see what time will bring..


 the only thing ive noticed is a few new hairs pop at the top frontal region, nothing at the temples.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Any thickening of existing tho?

----------


## gutted

> Any thickening of existing tho?


 not sure, i most likley have but thickening is hard to tell. All i can say for sure is density increased.

----------


## 30plus

Hey sizzling

Sure am still on Dut and Minox. I have been laying off the Minox recently a bit as it's been irritating my hairline.

It's hard to say what does what because I am on a combo of things. I'm pretty sure though that I'm destined to be fairly bald later in life so whatever I'm taking will continue to slowly fail me.

i'm pretty sure though that if I came off DUT and went on trx2 alone then things would only get worse.

----------


## 30plus

Re new TRX2 products...

I was chatting to a friend who is on TRX2 the other day. He's had no great shakes either way on this stuff (but he is not really going bald...) and he emailed them a month or two ago  about upcoming products. 

He said the response was next to useless, basically fobbing him off about internal regulations and being unable to release details. (Surely you govern your own internal regulations??) No timelines either. 

He suspects either: 1. Nothing actually in the pipeline; or 2. Nothing useful for a very very long time. Either way don't get your hopes up folks...

----------


## sizzlinghairs

how long has your friend been on?

----------


## 30plus

About a year i think. He's not going bald though - just taking it cos he's paranoid

----------


## gutted

> Re new TRX2 products...
> 
> I was chatting to a friend who is on TRX2 the other day. He's had no great shakes either way on this stuff (but he is not really going bald...) and he emailed them a month or two ago  about upcoming products. 
> 
> He said the response was next to useless, basically fobbing him off about internal regulations and being unable to release details. (Surely you govern your own internal regulations??) No timelines either. 
> 
> He suspects either: 1. Nothing actually in the pipeline; or 2. Nothing useful for a very very long time. Either way don't get your hopes up folks...


 they did send an email out which stated they are developing new products and are aiming to release in the next 18 months.

----------


## 30plus

I hope youre right. I've always said this stuff has made a bit of a difference.

 Just not enough yet for the proper baldies.

----------


## doke

Does anyone think that acne or oily face syndrom that still happened when taking 0.5mgs of dutasteride a day  it was only when i took the higher dose dutas at 2.5mgs a day when that oilyness began to fade away so i wonder if the trials they had with dutas they said the op dose for regrowth was 2.5mgs.
But at that dose we do not know the long term affects although i did not get any sides some will.
It is strange as its said that taking above 1mg a day finasteride is no better i wonder though.
I also wonder if topical dutasteride at 2.5mgs a day or every other day would save any side affects and work but it would work out expensive as i did buy some generic dutas they were redish colour caps but i opened one to see if theres a clear liquid as in the gen avodart and it was not clear it was a creamy substance.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Trx2 is just another successful scam.

Waste of money.

----------


## gutted

> Trx2 is just another successful scam.
> 
> Waste of money.


 lool you made your point a couple hundered pages back.

----------


## gutted

> Does anyone think that acne or oily face syndrom that still happened when taking 0.5mgs of dutasteride a day  it was only when i took the higher dose dutas at 2.5mgs a day when that oilyness began to fade away so i wonder if the trials they had with dutas they said the op dose for regrowth was 2.5mgs.
> But at that dose we do not know the long term affects although i did not get any sides some will.
> It is strange as its said that taking above 1mg a day finasteride is no better i wonder though.
> I also wonder if topical dutasteride at 2.5mgs a day or every other day would save any side affects and work but it would work out expensive as i did buy some generic dutas they were redish colour caps but i opened one to see if theres a clear liquid as in the gen avodart and it was not clear it was a creamy substance.


 
doke, to me it looks like your suffering from reflex hyperandorgencity

how long have you been taking it?

----------


## doke

> doke, to me it looks like your suffering from reflex hyperandorgencity
> 
> how long have you been taking it?


 hi gutted i do not take dutas anymore as it did not work for me over two years even at 2.5mgs a day and finasteride im not really sure although i take it now every other day at 2.5mgs and yes i get this oily face start over the day and thats at 54 years old i thought acne was for young people?
I try tretinoin or retina a but it does make the skin too dry then.

----------


## gutted

> hi gutted i do not take dutas anymore as it did not work for me over two years even at 2.5mgs a day and finasteride im not really sure although i take it now every other day at 2.5mgs and yes i get this oily face start over the day and thats at 54 years old i thought acne was for young people?
> I try tretinoin or retina a but it does make the skin too dry then.


 it just shows how real RH is if it can occur at your age too...

i wouldnt bother with those drugs. What norwood are you?

----------


## adamsa

Gutted, Im putting together a supplement protocol that sounds similar to work that youve done.  Id love to collaborate with you and, once its baked, share with the group.  Im looking at this using botanicals and nutraceuticals, addressing PGD2 inhibition (cox & other methods), Th3 balancing, 5-AR modification, mast cell blocking and vasodilation.
Email to palyndromes at gmail.


(Also, a question for anyone - is there a breakdown of all of these acronyms anyplace?  H&S, RU, duta, minox.  Some are obvious, but some are pretty obscure...)

----------


## gutted

> Gutted, Im putting together a supplement protocol that sounds similar to work that youve done.  Id love to collaborate with you and, once its baked, share with the group.  Im looking at this using botanicals and nutraceuticals, addressing PGD2 inhibition (cox & other methods), Th3 balancing, 5-AR modification, mast cell blocking and vasodilation.
> Email to palyndromes at gmail.
> 
> 
> (Also, a question for anyone - is there a breakdown of all of these acronyms anyplace?  H&S, RU, duta, minox.  Some are obvious, but some are pretty obscure...)


 pm me on here.

----------


## doke

> it just shows how real RH is if it can occur at your age too...
> 
> i wouldnt bother with those drugs. What norwood are you?


 hi gutted im norwood 4

----------


## gutted

> hi gutted im norwood 4


 and how is dut and the rest of the stuff your using working out?

you know, the best way to add treatments is to evaluate every 3/6 months whether its doing its job or not and then drop and re-add new treatments, as you can assume doing this is a very long process, hence (why some would say, forums and) clinical trials are required to speed up this process in our favour. But then again forums are slightley more bias and clinical trials are a more reilable indicator since most people on forums tend to be on a myriad of treatments.

----------


## adamsa

> pm me on here.


 I would, but I don't see anywhere or site on the page to do PMs.

----------


## gutted

> I would, but I don't see anywhere or site on the page to do PMs.


 you should be able to leave a message on my wall.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Any new updates? positive/negative/neutral?

*againstthis, where u at!?

----------


## gutted

> Any new updates? positive/negative/neutral?
> 
> *againstthis, where u at!?


 ok im convinced trx2 and msm (plus vitamin c) is a potent combo, enough to stop further loss and even possibly regrow some hair over time.

Androgen depravation/blocking negates the beneficial effects of trx2/msm/vit c. So its pretty much useless taking this combo with fin/dut, and will appear to the user as not working.

As for results you may be aware that i introduced some new supps, what i can say is shedding picked up again(due to RH) until i dropped them a few weeks back. Shedding is back down to normal levels.

The dose of msm i recommend is 9grams per day along with adequate vit c.

I will setup a new thread to dscuss this combo. Im not quite sure why this works but have some thoeries and will post some articles in the thread.

----------


## Ted

Gutted: Im also talking trx2 + msm + eating alot of fruits containing vit C. I started this as I stopped finasteride I haven't lost much hair since then (1,5 years ago) so Im really intressted in hearing your theories on why this works.

My dose of msm is lower than yours. How did you decide to take 9g per dag?

----------


## gutted

> Gutted: Im also talking trx2 + msm + eating alot of fruits containing vit C. I started this as I stopped finasteride I haven't lost much hair since then (1,5 years ago) so Im really intressted in hearing your theories on why this works.
> 
> My dose of msm is lower than yours. How did you decide to take 9g per dag?


 theres no basis, i seem to find 6grams is enough but i prefer 9 grams most importantly with vit c. 

I will post details in a new thread tomorow.

----------


## adamsa

> you should be able to leave a message on my wall.


 I have posted.

----------


## AgainstThis

Yo, brethren, I still live, I'm still hairy.

My hairloss remains completely stopped, with very minimal shedding (10 or so hairs which I consider normal) after washing my hair. Not very much in the way of regrowth and some thickening of pre-existing hair.

All in all, I'd say I'm maintaining pretty well. No miracle-temples growing back or anything like that, but at least now I'm a good and steady NW3, without the hellish anguish of losing fistfuls of hair every day and knowing you're headed for chrome-domedom.

If it holds like this 'till that PGD2 stuff comes out of the pipeline, I'm good!

----------


## doke

Any of you guys using minoxidil without an antiandrogen i think is a waste of time as i am back on minox+progestorone 5% and use a bit more than 1ml twice a day on the thinning areas i used it a long time ago and wished i kept on it as it regrew my hair back to be able to stle it better.
I also did not have to massage shampoo to clean my scalp ownly used palm of hands.
 I have reordered my 6 month supply at a very good price much cheaper than any natural  products i have bought that mainly seem to do nothing i think some vits may help.

----------


## Jcm800

Hi doke where do you order that from?

----------


## doke

hi jc i will give you there web site as they do transplants and all sorts of products they have been in uk many years,if you want to buy they may ask what you are using now so you may need to say that you are using minox now and you can phone and speak to them as they have 2%-5% plain non greasy minox and the minox with antiandrogen 2%-5% at www.nortonclinic.com

----------


## MrBlonde

> Yo, brethren, I still live, I'm still hairy.
> 
> My hairloss remains completely stopped, with very minimal shedding (10 or so hairs which I consider normal) after washing my hair. Not very much in the way of regrowth and some thickening of pre-existing hair.
> 
> All in all, I'd say I'm maintaining pretty well. No miracle-temples growing back or anything like that, but at least now I'm a good and steady NW3, without the hellish anguish of losing fistfuls of hair every day and knowing you're headed for chrome-domedom.
> 
> If it holds like this 'till that PGD2 stuff comes out of the pipeline, I'm good!


 Is this because of Trx2, vit c and MSM or are you on a different regiem?

Are there any sides associated with TRX2?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Hey against, thanks for the update!

Have you been seeing even the smallest something at all on the hairline? Peach fuzz-- any kind of activity whatsoever? 

Thanks again.

----------


## AgainstThis

My hairline is always abuzz with tiny little hairs that are probably half new fuzz that never really grows to much and the other half is my own miniaturized hair, slowly receding. Some of the fuzz probably grows, so the hairline is maintained but there's definitely no new and "Wow, ****, my hair is coming back!" kind of change.

I only take TRX2 and wash with Keto 2% shampoo once every 4 days, no MSM or Vit C (I used to take all these supplements to no avail in the past, so now I'm weary of keeping a million pill bottles around, particularly now that the TRX/Fungoral combo seems to be working fine.)

So basically, if this continues and I get to maintain till a proper way to regrow without the perma-hassle of minox, I'm happy.

----------


## dcWhite

Hi,
I have been reading through this thread quite a lot but could not find the answers I need. Are there many people who find that Trx2 can regrow hair if you are thinning on the hairline and mid/frontal areas as the manufacturer claims? What do you guys generally think of this fairly expensive product?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

@against this, so your hairline is still recceeding? (per your quote about hairline hairs in slow reccession) Uhg  :Frown: ((

----------


## AgainstThis

More like, it's static and recedes veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery slowly. It's certainly not growing back, but the complete lack of any massive sheds and other hair-loss associated horrors has worked wonders for my psychology. I've lived with this narcissistic nightmare for over 4 years now and I'm at a stage where I've come to accept my NW3 as long as it stays a NW3. 

It's sort of like, if 20% of my hairline was falling out, the TRX2 regrows/maintains 18%, so there's some slow erosion, but it's like that, REALLY slow.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

> More like, it's static and recedes veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery slowly. It's certainly not growing back, but the complete lack of any massive sheds and other hair-loss associated horrors has worked wonders for my psychology. I've lived with this narcissistic nightmare for over 4 years now and I'm at a stage where I've come to accept my NW3 as long as it stays a NW3. 
> 
> It's sort of like, if 20&#37; of my hairline was falling out, the TRX2 regrows/maintains 18%, so there's some slow erosion, but it's like that, REALLY slow.


 I will ask you this: Can you say for *SURE* your hairline is still receeding? If yes then I ask how do you know it so surely? And if 2% is still receeding, how can you feel confident that you will maintain a NW3? I mean at a NW3 level, any little bit can have a significant appearance on the evil temples, you know? Lastly, this would also mean that, given enough time, you could become NW 5 (or do you think there would be a cutoff point in your recession i.e, trx2 not being able to save the already doomed hairs but able to hangon to the stronger ones.)


Edit* Ulanude/Gutted, are your guys temples still receeding? Or anyone else for that matter who has had positive results?

----------


## gutted

> I will ask you this: Can you say for *SURE* your hairline is still receeding? If yes then I ask how do you know it so surely? And if 2% is still receeding, how can you feel confident that you will maintain a NW3? I mean at a NW3 level, any little bit can have a significant appearance on the evil temples, you know? Lastly, this would also mean that, given enough time, you could become NW 5 (or do you think there would be a cutoff point in your recession i.e, trx2 not being able to save the already doomed hairs but able to hangon to the stronger ones.)
> 
> 
> Edit* Ulanude/Gutted, are your guys temples still receeding? Or anyone else for that matter who has had positive results?


 no my temples havent receeded.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

> no my temples havent receeded.


 thanks gutted. So just to clarify, you regimen is 9 grams msm/trx2/vit c?

How much vitc was it again? thx bro

----------


## gutted

> thanks gutted. So just to clarify, you regimen is 9 grams msm/trx2/vit c?
> 
> How much vitc was it again? thx bro


 yes, thats right. vitc - anything between 1gram to 4grams daily.

----------


## AgainstThis

It's like you said. TRX2 did not bring back the hair already lost and miniaturized but it's pretty much maintaining everything else. In the past year my hairline has not receded but I prefer to err on the side of caution and be pleasantly surprised by any discrepancies instead of having high hopes and getting all mopey when they don't come true.

For the past year, my hairline's been stable and the loss minimal. The only reason I'm hesitant to scream from the rooftops is that I know that MPB is a progressive condition and once you have it, you're probably headed downhill.

Of course, for all I know, I may just be a NW3 for life and TRX2 could be doing jack all about it. There's always this possibility that our bodies go to our programmed level of baldness and it coincides with us taking this or the other product, so we attribute our "salvation" to that. 

That's the trouble with all these products...nothing can be really proven on a massive scale, so it's constantly out in the wild whether they're truly effective or just expensive placebos...

----------


## ulanude

> Edit* Ulanude/Gutted, are your guys temples still receeding? Or anyone else for that matter who has had positive results?


 My temples stopped receeding and actually filled in a fair bit since taking trx2. It is difficult for me to tell how much actual regrowth took place within the temple area but the fact that generally I have just much more hair now "to work with" allows me to wear my hair differently and hence cover the temples much more efficiently. for temples a lot can be done with the right hairstyle..

----------


## The Alchemist

> My temples stopped receeding and actually filled in a fair bit since taking trx2. It is difficult for me to tell how much actual regrowth took place within the temple area but the fact that generally I have just much more hair now "to work with" allows me to wear my hair differently and hence cover the temples much more efficiently. for temples a lot can be done with the right hairstyle..


 

Your temples did not "fill in".  And it's not difficult for you to tell how much regrowth you had - it's zero, zilch, nada.  Stop shilling for TRX.  Many users have tried this for long periods of time and it doesn't do squat. This scam of a product has been outed.  Everytime you come on here to push this thread to the top and try and swindle some newbie to buying that useless garbage someone will counter what you say with the truth.

----------


## Ted

> My temples stopped receeding and actually filled in a fair bit since taking trx2. It is difficult for me to tell how much actual regrowth took place within the temple area but the fact that generally I have just much more hair now "to work with" allows me to wear my hair differently and hence cover the temples much more efficiently. for temples a lot can be done with the right hairstyle..


 Nice to hear!
Are you on anything else?

----------


## ulanude

> Nice to hear!
> Are you on anything else?


 No only TRX2. Over the years I have been on Propecia, Dutasteride and Regaine but stopped all of it to to sides or inefficacy.

----------


## Ted

> No only TRX2. Over the years I have been on Propecia, Dutasteride and Regaine but stopped all of it to to sides or inefficacy.


 Have you lost all sides by now? Did you get sides from regaine?

----------


## ulanude

> Have you lost all sides by now? Did you get sides from regaine?


 No still have a fair bit of sides (but you can see they are receeding). Regaine did work for me in the beginning (but not necessarily in the front) but efficacy clearly decreased over time to a point where I just stopped it. May add again at some point to experiment with though.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Just checking in, seeing if anything significant has happened positive/negative with users. 

Also wanted to ask, ulanude/gutted/againsthtis specifically, do u guys take spaced throughout the day or all at once at a specific time?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Bump: no one?

----------


## gutted

> Just checking in, seeing if anything significant has happened positive/negative with users. 
> 
> Also wanted to ask, ulanude/gutted/againsthtis specifically, do u guys take spaced throughout the day or all at once at a specific time?


 i will update in 3 months. 

I take all 3 caps in one go.

----------


## AgainstThis

All at once, the MSM, the TRX2 and the Vit C. It's my hair junkie quality minute  :Big Grin: 

Seriously though, things are good hair wise. Maintaining solidly and ever since starting MSM + Vit C, my hair feels stronger and healthier. Will check back in a few months to tell you if I saw any regrowth or if it's still just steady.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Thanks against. Lol@ hair junkie quality minute. I feel you on that

----------


## 30plus

_http://yourhiddenpotential.co.uk/201...xford-biolabs/

"What can we be expecting from Oxford Biolabs in 2012?

Recently, we have gained exciting results from our hair pigmentation study (i.e. how to turn grey hair into fully pigmented hair again). We also expect good news on our other hair loss related research projects during the course of 2012/2013."_

Wouldn't say that a magic bullet is on the horizon from these guys but nice to see that they'll be making an announcement soon - hopefully within the next 2 months

----------


## gutted

> _http://yourhiddenpotential.co.uk/201...xford-biolabs/
> 
> "What can we be expecting from Oxford Biolabs in 2012?
> 
> Recently, we have gained exciting results from our hair pigmentation study (i.e. how to turn grey hair into fully pigmented hair again). We also expect good news on our other hair loss related research projects during the course of 2012/2013."_
> 
> Wouldn't say that a magic bullet is on the horizon from these guys but nice to see that they'll be making an announcement soon - hopefully within the next 2 months


 i hope they publish thier product pipeline timeline.

----------


## 30plus

A bit annoying that we had to find this article on a random website for their update rather than their own company website...

Hmmm....

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Calling AgainstThis , hows it going sir??

----------


## Jcm800

> Calling AgainstThis , hows it going sir??


 He's done a runner - i asked for a pic update over a week ago, not heard back..

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Also calling ulanude? How you doing bro?

----------


## ulanude

> Also calling ulanude? How you doing bro?


 So far so good. I'm still on TRX2 sole treatment regimen and I'm not planning to change anything. Can't really say that things have changed/improved much since my last update. However, since starting TRX2 my hair considerably thickened up (both in volume as well as re-growth as I believe) - the most important factor though is that hair shedding has completely stopped (other than the normal cycling). I actually got a colleague of mine on TRX2 as well - he is only in since 4 month but also starts to see some first small improvements...

----------


## sizzlinghairs

How many months has it been?

----------


## UK_

I still cant get over the fact that someone has made millions off selling a BCAA as a hair loss treatment.

The stupidity of the general public never ceases to amaze me.

----------


## The Alchemist

> I still cant get over the fact that someone has made millions off selling a BCAA as a hair loss treatment.
> 
> The stupidity of the general public never ceases to amaze me.


 tommyboy has been bumping this thread for quite some time now.  I hope his revenues are dwindling to a slow trickle now and soon dry up totally.

----------


## AgainstThis

Goddamn it, I just lost a major post!

Anyhow, the only reason I'm not posting here anymore is that since adding MSM and Vit C to the regimen, my loss has stopped completely and my NW3 keeps thickening up. I'll never grow my temples back, I'm cool with that, but I now sport a solid NW3 with no signs of further receding, therefore I am happy and not really thinking about hair loss and baldness any more.

I'll post pics if you want 'em, though don't expect to see much difference from previous ones! The main thing is that the shedding has stopped and so the nightmare is on pause. Things are good. I also got two new jobs and I don't even have time to crap let alone stress over hair follicles.

If the miracle cure comes along and I reclaim my rockstar locks, cool, if not, **** it, I'll be a NW3 at 30, big ****ing deal.

I'll only freak when THAT starts to go  :Big Grin:

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Against/ulanude, no signs of anything at all on temples? Not even minor fuzz, possible terminals?

----------


## doke

no one seems to want to answer about a topical msm as you could try oral with it?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

1 month update - less oily scalp.

----------


## Jcm800

> Against/ulanude, no signs of anything at all on temples? Not even minor fuzz, possible terminals?


 Nobodys going to regrow temple hairs from this stuff dude, and i really would take anything ulanude says with a ton of salt, sorry but he seems way to suss to me.

----------


## AgainstThis

There's always some fuzz and shit going on in the temples but it never evolves into real coverage man, the blessing is that the NW3 has stopped receding.

----------


## Cob984

> Nobodys going to regrow temple hairs from this stuff dude, and i really would take anything ulanude says with a ton of salt, sorry but he seems way to suss to me.


 this, just listen to maybe against this and gutted,

ulanude seems like he just got chided by whitfield for not being active enough and came in for a word, its a troll account

----------


## Jcm800

> this, just listen to maybe against this and gutted,
> 
> ulanude seems like he just got chided by whitfield for not being active enough and came in for a word, its a troll account


 I've been saying it for ages, i dont believe anything he posts, he's on the Bio-labs payroll for sure.

----------


## ulanude

> I've been saying it for ages, i dont believe anything he posts, he's on the Bio-labs payroll for sure.


 guys you are paranoid  :Smile:

----------


## doke

hi  guys i am coming back to restart subject trx2 i looked at there study results and it seemed if true which we will have to trust that they did seem to do a long term trial with a placebo and that trx did come out as having some effect and regrowth so i am going to resume my oral trs which i stopped taking and with dercos neogenic as well see what the outcome is and its no good me reporting back until at least six months to a year as it does take time regrowing any hair.
As we all know male pattern loss shows gradual loss which in my case happened over many years and sometimes its hard to see the effect which when noticed or someone says you have a bald spot on the crown its too late so we all know the hardest thing is to get ant new regrowth. :Smile:

----------


## doke

I forgot to add happy christmas and new year and we must keep positive with this hair loss medical condition i just wish our doctors took it more seriously.
I by the way am also taking 1000mgs a day L Lysine and a natural anti dht oral.

----------


## ThinningPal

Hey guys, if you have tried TRX2, please consider sharing your experiene here: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=10657.

----------


## doke

hi jc i have pm you but i was thinking of trying promox by dr kline i also see at hairsite he wants people for his latest trials i think he is giving six months free topicals but you have to report to his clinic in new york so no good for us in uk. :Frown:

----------


## jman91

bump 10 charrrrrrrrr

----------


## doke

sorry jc it was jazz1 that got the promox and as he has not come back does that mean it worked or not?

----------


## Jcm800

> sorry jc it was jazz1 that got the promox and as he has not come back does that mean it worked or not?


 No idea doke, could mean many things

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Random question for all long term users of Trx2: Has anyone experienced any heart related side effects such as palpatations etc?

I was experiencing chest sensations and palpatations last night, BUT there most definitely other things that could be causing this in my life. JUST wondering if anyone else has experienced this as trx2 claims to work on pottasium channels and has 191mg of potassium chloride in it.

Anyone?

----------


## Ted

nope................

----------


## thechamp

[QUOTE=sizzlinghairs;100431]Random question for all long term users of Trx2: Has anyone experienced any heart related side effects such as palpatations etc?

I was experiencing chest sensations and palpatations last night, BUT there most definitely other things that could be causing this in my life. JUST wondering if anyone else has experienced this as trx2 claims to work on pottasium channels and has 191mg of potassium chloride in it, I am no doctor but it sounds like your suffering from most likely anxiety panic attacks, depression, or body dismorphic disorder,if you drink alcholo stay of it for a few months that will help!

----------


## Jcm800

Nah nothing happening my way regarding heart issues, just continued hairloss.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Calling against this and Ulanude! 

How goes it my follicly challenged compadres?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Upditty updatte plz!  :Wink:

----------


## Cob984

think you are sadly wasting your time here, you are waiting for an update from ulanude? you really think hes a legit poster, come on dude

Ill give you an update on trx2, 4.5 months of making a hole in my pocket is what its done and nothing else

----------


## Jcm800

Sadly, after nearly a year on it I'm of the opinion its a scam, I was hoping it isn't stupidly, but cmon, where are the people with temporal regrowth?? There isn't anyone....

----------


## clandestine

Yes, trx2 is a scam. If it worked, we'd all know by now.

Too bad the man who invented it, forget his name, is now terribly rich off of the collective vulnerability of the balding populous.

----------


## ulanude

do you really think we all would be discussing since 2 years in hundreds of posts (452 pages!) if trx2 was just a scam? did you consider that trx2 may just don't work for you but very well for others?

Myself I've been enjoying (and I'm still enjoying) great results. I'm thankful for their product as hair fall stopped and volume returned.

----------


## Jcm800

It's been discussed because ppl are desperate. Frankly I don't believe a word you say about it ulanude. No offence, just my opinion.

----------


## Cob984

> do you really think we all would be discussing since 2 years in hundreds of posts (452 pages!) if trx2 was just a scam? did you consider that trx2 may just don't work for you but very well for others?
> 
> Myself I've been enjoying (and I'm still enjoying) great results. I'm thankful for their product as hair fall stopped and volume returned.


 Ulanude = joke account,
all offence intended

----------


## sizzlinghairs

> do you really think we all would be discussing since 2 years in hundreds of posts (452 pages!) if trx2 was just a scam? did you consider that trx2 may just don't work for you but very well for others?
> 
> Myself I've been enjoying (and I'm still enjoying) great results. I'm thankful for their product as hair fall stopped and volume returned.


 Have you experienced any regrowth, actual terminalization of minituarized hairs, on your temples ulanude?

On trx2 I have also essentially maintained/thickened and am better off hairwise then I was 1 3/4 years ago. I am grateful for that. Some days seem worse than others, but undoubtedly a significant positive step from where I was when I started. I just want to see some noticeable regrowth. Maybe the people getting some results just dont have as aggresive hairloss as the others.

*edit: I have also been using hydrocortisone 1&#37; ( a pgd2 inhibitor ) on my hairline and front every day/every other day. I believe this has helped but cant say for sure.

----------


## ulanude

> Have you experienced any regrowth, actual terminalization of minituarized hairs, on your temples ulanude?
> 
> On trx2 I have also essentially maintained/thickened and am better off hairwise then I was 1 3/4 years ago. I am grateful for that. Some days seem worse than others, but undoubtedly a significant positive step from where I was when I started. I just want to see some noticeable regrowth. Maybe the people getting some results just dont have as aggresive hairloss as the others.
> 
> *edit: I have also been using hydrocortisone 1&#37; ( a pgd2 inhibitor ) on my hairline and front every day/every other day. I believe this has helped but cant say for sure.


 To be honest i can't say to much about regrowth around the temples. I'd say YES I have some regrowth there as well. But then again the obvious gains are distributed more over the entire head allowing me to conceal the frontal part more efficiently.

----------


## 30plus

All

I haven't been on here for about 6 months so I thought I'd give you an update.

I've now been on TRX2 for nearly two years and I'm afraid things aint looking too hot at the moment. If anyone has read my previous posts then you know the theme:

1. No regrowth
2. Slow down in hairloss (i think) but has not stopped.
3. Hairline and crown disintigrating.
4. Slightly thicker volume of remaining hair. I am certain of this.
5. Sometimes thicker one day, sometimes worse the next...

Two years down the line and these are exactly the same conclusions I can reach about this stuff.

PS- please do not ask me questions about my regimen and NW type etc. as these are all detailed in previous posts so please feel free to have a look.

I wish after two years they would make some announcement of *UPCOMING PRODUCTS* which we were promised in 2012 - but failed to materialise. 

We know you read these boards Mr W so please - cut us some slack here...

----------


## sizzlinghairs

30plus as well as other people still losing, I urge you to try my complimentary advice of trying a 1% over the counter hydrocortisone (preferably the medium of scalpicin and not a lotion/cream). Use it on your scalp daily for 4-5 months and report back to tell us if shedding has stopped or positive things are happening.

Hyrdocortisone is a proven PGD2 inhibitor as well as a general anti-inflammatory. Studies across the board have shown it 100% of the time increases the results when used with minox, versus just using minox alone. 
----one hundred percent of the time---- guys.

Only warning is that if you are susceptible to cataracts or glaucoma you shouldnt use it. Other than that I have asked my doctors, derm and opthamologist, if its ok to use long term and they have said yes. 

Honestly, what have you got to lose people? Try it for 4-5 months, everyday, and let me know your results.

----------


## 30plus

I have nothing to lose (well except more hair) so why not

----------


## 534623

> I have nothing to lose (well except more hair) so why not


 That's one reason why in future the snake oil producing industry will rather grow rather than shrink. Because they know that "... is born every day." lol

----------


## sizzlinghairs

53, I agree with you, but, lol, Im just a regular poster. I dont give a sh*t where you buy your hydrocortisone from. Im also using trx2 w/ msm and vit c. Seem to be doing decent on them.

----------


## 534623

> That's one reason why in future the snake oil producing industry will rather grow rather than shrink. Because they know that "... is born *every day*." lol


 Sorry, I made a wrong quote - I meant "every minute", of course.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

So just trying to clarify, you are saying I am a shill for hydrocortisone companies at large correct?

----------


## MrBlonde

> All
> 
> I haven't been on here for about 6 months so I thought I'd give you an update.
> 
> I've now been on TRX2 for nearly two years and I'm afraid things aint looking too hot at the moment. If anyone has read my previous posts then you know the theme:
> 
> 1. No regrowth
> 2. Slow down in hairloss (i think) but has not stopped.
> 3. Hairline and crown disintigrating.
> ...


 
So it sounds like you are saying your hair is exactly the same as it was two years ago?

Is TRX2 then a natural side effect free product that stops hair loss?  You say your  hairline and crown are disintigrating.  Have you any pictures we compare against and are you sure they are worse off or just still not looking good like they were when you started.

Have you considered adding Vit C & MSM to your regime?

----------


## Cob984

> So it sounds like you are saying your hair is exactly the same as it was two years ago?
> 
> Is TRX2 then a natural side effect free product that stops hair loss?  You say your  hairline and crown are disintigrating.  Have you any pictures we compare against and are you sure they are worse off or just still not looking good like they were when you started.
> 
> Have you considered adding Vit C & MSM to your regime?


 Mate you are selectively reading his post,
his hairline and crown are both worse, and his hairloss has continued, what post are you reading? he mentions the hair that remains i.e. the hair not lost yet is thicker,

If dht blocking is absolutely not your thing then by all means continue with msm/vitc, but dont waste your time with trx2, its an overpriced scam and whitfield doesnt deserve a damn penny

----------


## 30plus

I've said the following all along for the past two years:

There is no doubt that TRX2 has *thickened* my hair a little. This was most pronounced in the first few months of treatment. thickness has gradulally declined over time. My hair loss has *continued* albeit I suspect thanks to TRX2 a little more *more slowly*. *No regrowth* anywhere.

So just to be clear then:  After two years - I have less hair than when I started TRX2. However remaining hair is definietely a bit thicker / fuller as they advertise. My hairline and crown are however in worse shape as my hairloss has *not stopped* but i think it has *slowed.*

I have studied photos of myself to prove all this!! plenty of self takes in the same place / light over the last few years!!

Because TRX2 has done *something* - I am anxiously awaiting the new products designed for later stage baldness as they promised would be released this year.

Ulanude - can you please update us!? You mentioned a topical from TRX2 recently?

----------


## ulanude

> I've said the following all along for the past two years:
> 
> There is no doubt that TRX2 has *thickened* my hair a little. This was most pronounced in the first few months of treatment. thickness has gradulally declined over time. My hair loss has *continued* albeit I suspect thanks to TRX2 a little more *more slowly*. *No regrowth* anywhere.
> 
> So just to be clear then:  After two years - I have less hair than when I started TRX2. However remaining hair is definietely a bit thicker / fuller as they advertise. My hairline and crown are however in worse shape as my hairloss has *not stopped* but i think it has *slowed.*
> 
> I have studied photos of myself to prove all this!! plenty of self takes in the same place / light over the last few years!!
> 
> Because TRX2 has done *something* - I am anxiously awaiting the new products designed for later stage baldness as they promised would be released this year.
> ...


 I don't know anything specific about the topial. When I emailed them Andy from their Science team mentioned they are working towards a topical but when I asked some questions about it he stated that they can't reveal any details yet, not even timeline. wish they were bit more open.

----------


## 30plus

Yes frustrating. 

Histogen, Aderans, Replicel, Allergan, etc. are all very open about their products in development and at least provide vague timelines. 

The secretive approach is not encouraging

----------


## Aeroes

Is TRX2 a complete waste of time? or will it help at all. Looks like the main ingredient that will do anything is Carnitine anyway, can't you just buy that cheaper?

----------


## Jcm800

Save ya money mate. Try the ingredients separately.

----------


## Aeroes

Cheers for the reply

----------


## Jcm800

Can anyone that has rec'd a 'free' 3 bottles of this stuff after 12 months clarify how bio-labs did it? I'm expecting my freebie, but they've billed me the usual amount. I've also noticed they've changed their freebie on the website, it now says you get one free bottle every 12 months??

If i rec one free bottle i will be extremely pissed with them.

----------


## fl4va

> Can anyone that has rec'd a 'free' 3 bottles of this stuff after 12 months clarify how bio-labs did it? I'm expecting my freebie, but they've billed me the usual amount. I've also noticed they've changed their freebie on the website, it now says you get one free bottle every 12 months??
> 
> If i rec one free bottle i will be extremely pissed with them.


  So trx2 working for you?

----------


## AgainstThis

I'm officially throwing in the towel and stopping this non-effective snake oil product.

I was due my second freebie (my first one was sent completely free of charge, over a year ago) and they gave me some bullshit line about how I'd have to have the full amount in my prepaid card, so that they could send me 6 bottles, three paid and three for free. When I asked just for the free ones, they said I still needed the full amount, but not to worry, they'd refund it and only keep "shipping charges" which were free last time 'round.

Add to that the fact that they've changed their label for the second time to only maintain some bullshit about "encouraging follicular health" and my patience finally reached it's end.

I'll stay on MSM and Vit C since they are both really cheap and if I have perceived any change for the better in my hair, it's in the last 4-5 months that I've regularly had Vit C and MSM in my regime. 

So there you got it folks. Zero regrowth (and no, "could be, may be" peach fuzz does not count and a general slowing down of hair loss, which, by all accounts, is probably due to my MPB's natural progression. My father was a thick NW3 at my age (31) and has remained one well into his sixties, so I'm probably following in the exact same pattern. 

If TRX2 actually worked, it'd work for EVERYONE and save me the bullshit about "Oh maybe it only works on X and Y because blah blah." Painkillers are proven science because they work on EVERYONE who takes them in much the same way. And don't go feeding me the bullshit angle of your grandap's dog who was completely immune to painkillers either.

*Long story short, I would have probably kept placeboing myself with TRX2 if it wasn't for the terrible, incosistent and downright insulting customer service policy of these clowns. Stay away.*

PS And yes JC, I saw that they had changed their "Freebie" policy to one bottle per 3 months. Wouldn't be surprised if they completely go under in the next six months or so. Save your money people.

----------


## Cob984

Damn i feel like a clown for ordering a 3 month supply recently, ok well thats it then,
This product is officially in the dustbin as far as legit people and hair loss forums go

----------


## StayThick

I feel like a clown for buying a 3 month supply several months back. I tend to do things like that in acts of desperation. Going bald can do that to you and your wallet.

Anyway, took this product for 3 months and it did absolutely nothing but burn a hole in my wallet. Complete sham and I'm angry I bought 3 months to begin with. Save your money people. Nothing to see here. Complete BS.

----------


## HectorHero

> Can anyone that has rec'd a 'free' 3 bottles of this stuff after 12 months clarify how bio-labs did it? I'm expecting my freebie, but they've billed me the usual amount. I've also noticed they've changed their freebie on the website, it now says you get one free bottle every 12 months??
> 
> If i rec one free bottle i will be extremely pissed with them.


 You get 3 bottles sent to you and you will only be charged shipping costs. 

Granted, at this point I will say that I am on my last 2 bottles and I will NOT be renewing my order. It's been 16 months and TRX2 has done nothing for me in this period.

----------


## fl4va

I can't believe I fell for this shit. Desperation of a balding guy. Now they giving me problems cancelling my subscription. 


This thread along with gutted's thread on Msm/vitc trx2 has almost 1 million views combined.  

Let's say 0.5&#37; of 1 million (5000) balding guys decided to try trx2 for a year (€600)

5000 x 600 = $$$$$$$

We made them millionaires

----------


## Jcm800

> I can't believe I fell for this shit. Desperation of a balding guy. Now they giving me problems cancelling my subscription. 
> 
> 
> This thread along with gutted's thread on Msm/vitc trx2 has almost 1 million views combined.  
> 
> Let's say 0.5% of 1 million (5000) balding guys decided to try trx2 for a year (600)
> 
> 5000 x 600 = $$$$$$$
> 
> We made them millionaires


 What problems are you having cancelling? Sadly we all knew this was too good to be true. They prey on our desperation. Time for their downfall.

----------


## ulanude

Customer service just got back to me. Anybody who has subscribed before 01.01.2013 will continue receiving the 3 bottles. The change of policy only applies to orders after.

I agree their customer service is pretty annoying.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Well I guess againstthis is throwing in the towel. Oh well.

I believe trx2 has helped me maintain. I will be staying on it. I agree their customer service does need a major overhaul.

Couple of questions for users and x-users:

1) Againstthis, if you could indulge me, do you believe that vague peach fuzz has gotten any stronger at all? Do you feel your hairline has gotten stronger *at all* while on trx2?

2) Ulanude, how are you doing?

3) Hectorhero, were you on propecia or are you still taking propecia while on trx2? Are you on any other products? Do you believe trx2 has not even helped slow loss even minutely? Absolutely 100% zero effect on your hair?

Thanks guys.

----------


## Jcm800

Well, not praising my result's- or lack of. But as far as customer service goes it's been ok in my experience in general. Have rec'd my 12 month order today, and although was billed full amount, they've promptly refunded me, minus the postage. can't complain about that really.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Ive also not had any real negative experiences personally, just that they take awhile to get back to me sometimes. But based on all these negative experience other users are having, this is why I comment that they need an overhaul.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah responses can take a few days - but once initial contact is made - they reply pretty quick to me with any follow ups.

----------


## HectorHero

> 3) Hectorhero, were you on propecia or are you still taking propecia while on trx2? Are you on any other products? Do you believe trx2 has not even helped slow loss even minutely? Absolutely 100% zero effect on your hair?
> 
> Thanks guys.


 I was/am using Nizoral 2%. I have used proscar/propecia over the past 10 years (but not in the past two years).

In terms of TRX2: Considering I have been balding for 18 years (Norwood 5a pattern) I largely do not fall into their window of success. I have been able to maintain a somewhat decent amount of hair in 18 years. I have literally tried pretty much every idea that has sprung up on "these forums" in that period of time. For me, Nizoral 2% has done a pretty good job in helping me slow my progression/arrest the situation. When I started TRX2 I was hoping (albeit ignorantly) for at least a small glimmer of growth. At $70 month and 16 months of use I have nothing to show for this high cost I incured. I guess you could say I haven't lost hair in that period however I have largely been able to halt my progression without TRX2 anyway. 

The way I see it, I'd rather spend a lot less money to get ZERO results than a lot of money that accomplishes basically so little.

Again, I'm not the best candidate but, yet, I do have a lot of miniaturized hair left. I truly thought I would see some effect after 16 months but in my best opinion this product has done nothing for me.

----------


## Cob984

Agree on trx2, officially my last order, its a joke 
Mate, how often do you apply niz 2&#37;, i think it works but i only use it 1 a week cause people caution against it , how often do you use it?

----------


## HectorHero

> Agree on trx2, officially my last order, its a joke 
> Mate, how often do you apply niz 2%, i think it works but i only use it 1 a week cause people caution against it , how often do you use it?


 I use 2% Nizoral between 2-3 times per week. I'm not sure what studies people refer to, however here is one that bases usage at 2-4 times per week:

http://inhumanexperiment.blogspot.ca...ir-growth.html

Cheers,

----------


## templerun

I don't get it. If yo take the mebership the bottles come at around 50 gbp a bottle. If you 3 bottles in bulk without membership they come at around 55 gbp a bottle. And you can cancel membership at any time and have to pay for only first set of 3 bottles in the beginning. If this is the case why would someone who wants 3 bottles buy them in bulk without membership?

Is it because if you cancel the membership, they will charge you that 10*3=30 gbp? (I'm taking 60 GBP because that's the cost if you buy a single bottle at a time.)

----------


## StayThick

How about you save your money and don't purchase any of their snake oil products. Now that math is simple to compute and if I'm correct, that means solid cost savings for you moving forward.

----------


## ulanude

> Well I guess againstthis is throwing in the towel. Oh well.
> 
> I believe trx2 has helped me maintain. I will be staying on it. I agree their customer service does need a major overhaul.
> 
> Couple of questions for users and x-users:
> 
> 1) Againstthis, if you could indulge me, do you believe that vague peach fuzz has gotten any stronger at all? Do you feel your hairline has gotten stronger *at all* while on trx2?
> 
> 2) Ulanude, how are you doing?
> ...


 I continue advocating their product as it has done a lot for me.not sure why it doesn't work for all of us but I assume they either fall into the non-response group or the response group is not as large as Oxford states. Another explanation could be that those who indeed see results don't even bother to post here anymore.

----------


## templerun

Hi Staythick,

Thanks for your concern and advice but they themselves seem to claim that u probably wont see any visible results in 3 months. So i was thinking I could give it a shot. 
In addition they replied to my query about why they havent published their results in peer reviewed journals saying its because the previous study was performed using their own lab conditions for patent filing purposed and thus cannot be published in journals. They are going to publish the next study in the journals.I found this reply satisfactory.

Ulanude,
Could you please tell me if the cheapest price i can  get 3 bottles for is by gettinga membership and cancelling it after first 3 bottles have been shipped?

----------


## ulanude

yes this is probably the cheapest way - i'm also on the membership. i guess you can subscribe and then just cancel after 3 month but again you need to take it longer than 3 month in order to say if it works for you or not - i suggest at least 6 month. anyway in my case hair loss reduced quick rapidly after having started with trx2...so you probably will get an indication from observing your shedding within the 3 month...visible increase in volume only occurred later in my case

----------


## Jcm800

> Hi Staythick,
> 
> Thanks for your concern and advice but they themselves seem to claim that u probably wont see any visible results in 3 months. So i was thinking I could give it a shot. 
> In addition they replied to my query about why they havent published their results in peer reviewed journals saying its because the previous study was performed using their own lab conditions for patent filing purposed and thus cannot be published in journals. They are going to publish the next study in the journals.I found this reply satisfactory.
> 
> Ulanude,
> Could you please tell me if the cheapest price i can  get 3 bottles for is by gettinga membership and cancelling it after first 3 bottles have been shipped?


 Save your money.  You will regret starting this product.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Jcm, just curious. Whats your current regimen? Also how long have you been on trx2 again?

I dont know if you saw the new pics of the guy's results on the msm trx2 thread, but theyre both with wet hair and it looks pretty noticeable imo. 

Are you still taking msm/vit c?

----------


## Jcm800

Hi sizzling, been on trx2 religiously for just over a year. 

And Msm/vit c around 6 months, oh and been on minox around two month's or so.  

I have seen those pics, and am impressed. No such positive signs for me.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

So thats your exact regimen?

Maybe try upping the vit c to 4 grams daily like that guy in the pic? (also gutteds orignal reccomendation) I just did this, waiting to see if I get any results from it.

Lemme ask you this, have you lost any hair since starting trx2/msm? Or essentially maintained?

----------


## Jcm800

> So thats your exact regimen?
> 
> Maybe try upping the vit c to 4 grams daily like that guy in the pic? (also gutteds orignal reccomendation) I just did this, waiting to see if I get any results from it.
> 
> Lemme ask you this, have you lost any hair since starting trx2/msm? Or essentially maintained?


 
I take 3 gsm Msm and same vit c am,  then again pm. 

Tbh I haven't maintained anything, hence I slate trx 2 off. I've got nothing to show for the hundreds I've spent on it.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

So your hairloss hasnt slowed down 1 bit? What norwood did you start and where are you now?

Your shedding hasnt slowed at all?

----------


## Jcm800

No idea about Norwoods but was about a 2 perhaps before, heading for a 2.5 perhaps now. Either way, I have less hair density than before. Seeing more scalp. Trx2 is not helping me.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Sorry to be so on and on about this, but does your hair feel at all healthier? I know maybe less hair but does existing hair feel at all stronger?

Also, how long has it been since you have been off propecia again?

----------


## Jcm800

> Sorry to be so on and on about this, but does your hair feel at all healthier? I know maybe less hair but does existing hair feel at all stronger?
> 
> Also, how long has it been since you have been off propecia again?


 Thing is, I quit smoking 8 months. I drink loads of water, have sacked macdonlds, eat healthy. I help my hair as much as poss, alongside trx2 but the best I can say for it would be existing hair, grows faster.

Hair shafts look thinner and its clear that if the current trend continues I'll be a nervous wreck this time next year. 

I've NEVER taken Propecia in my life.  I'm considering it daily tho.

----------


## Jcm800

And tbh I paid biolabs expecting (stupidly) to receive results the same as in their "customer testimonials", I haven't even come close. Not a single hair has regrown that I can see. 

Trx2 stands for second hair or something in Greek? Lol, it's bullshit from where I'm standing.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

hmmm, sucks  :Frown:  

Has your hair ever had days where it appears more thick and full than others? 

Any fluctuation whatsoever?? Or just complete Sh*t from day one on trx2? Maybe the minox use is not combining well for you, or maybe there is another factor in your loss.. How bout the hair on the sides or back, does that appear healthier?

*would you be up for posting pics? Id be curious to see your situation

----------


## Jcm800

Hair only ever feels at its best after I've washed it, or day after I've washed it. 
As I said before, existing hair seems to be growing quicker, but aaccelerated existing hair growth isn't my aim. 

It could be minox confusing matters, but even bio labs state minox can be used in conjunction.  

I don't like having to give trx2 negative remarks. But sadly that's all it deserves from my experience so far.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Well there is always the slight chance that if you werent on trx2 you would be losing faster and its slowing things down. But that is of course, wishful thinking.

----------


## Jcm800

> Well there is always the slight chance that if you werent on trx2 you would be losing faster and its slowing things down. But that is of course, wishful thinking.


 I think my hair loss has been steady over the yrs, don't think trx2 has arrested the rate at all really. 

I'm not one for posting pics, but comments from relatives saying I'm losing hair when I see them confirms I'm losing brutally to me.

----------


## paoxxx

Hi everyone. 

I have been using TRX2 for 6 months.
I started from a quite diffuse thinning, especially at the crown, I would
say NW3-4.

After about 6-8 weeks, I started to notice extremely good results: my hair
was definitely thicker, more black, I could style then even differently.
many others also notices the improvement. I was really satisfied and
confident I found the right treatment, finally.

After about 4 months from the start of the treatment, things stated first
to stabilize, and now to recede. I am losing all it has been gained. Hair
looks again thinner, I am losing more. When I was in the "good results
period" , the hair was much stronger also when pulling. Hardly anything was
coming out, now it is different. It looks really as a synchronized shedding.

1. When I started, I was still taking finasteride, and I stopped right
after I begun taking TRX2.
2. I always took three pills a day, as prescribed.

Does anyone experience the same?

My hope is that the treatment has started a new hair cycle, but I am really scared about the amount of shedding at the moment.

----------


## Jcm800

Trx2 has done nothing for me after 13 months. Maybe it's working for you? Maybe pigs fly..

----------


## Jcm800

Today - at work a woman commented on my ever more revealing bald patch - i laughed it off, but inside i was hurt. It ruined my day. 

My point is, after wasting over 13 months on TRX2 - it has not helped me in anyway. Nothing is helping, including MSM and Vit C - thats clear to me, ok, thats just my situation,, but hand on heart i would not recommend TRX2 to any new ppl contemplating it, just my advice..

----------


## HectorHero

> Today - at work a woman commented on my ever more revealing bald patch - i laughed it off, but inside i was hurt. It ruined my day. 
> 
> My point is, after wasting over 13 months on TRX2 - it has not helped me in anyway. Nothing is helping, including MSM and Vit C - thats clear to me, ok, thats just my situation,, but hand on heart i would not recommend TRX2 to any new ppl contemplating it, just my advice..


 I've lost track of how many months I've been on it, but it's over 14. And yes, a complete waste of money. Damn I hate it when I make stupid decisions like this!

----------


## Jcm800

I hear you Hector, I'm kicking myself too but I said I'd try 12 months at least, and I have, complete waste of time and money.

----------


## ulanude

> Hi everyone. 
> 
> I have been using TRX2 for 6 months.
> I started from a quite diffuse thinning, especially at the crown, I would
> say NW3-4.
> 
> After about 6-8 weeks, I started to notice extremely good results: my hair
> was definitely thicker, more black, I could style then even differently.
> many others also notices the improvement. I was really satisfied and
> ...


 Actually in my case results only kicked in late (after 6 month or so). Strange that in your case it seems the other way round. Like you I was on Propecia and the only time I experienced excessive shedding (and was worried) was some weeks after I stopped it (and started with TRX2). However, this was only of temporary nature. 
I would wait and see what happens. In my case it was well worth staying on TRX2 as my hair just looks better that ever. Plus I lost all the sides I had with Propecia.  
Don't get discouraged by those who are disapponited and don't see results - trx2 may not work for everybody but for those it works it kicks ass.

----------


## clandestine

Strong bump, stupid bump.

If trx2 worked in any regard we'd all know, and we'd all be on it.

It doesn't, we don't, and we aren't.

----------


## ulanude

> Strong bump, stupid bump.
> 
> If trx2 worked in any regard we'd all know, and we'd all be on it.
> 
> It doesn't, we don't, and we aren't.


 who is "we"? i am on trx2...

----------


## Jcm800

I'm on it too, and have been for way over a year, still thinning, losing ground. Ulanude you praise trx2 way too much, I'm always going to contest your claims. You're on their payroll, I'm convinced.

----------


## ulanude

good to hear JCM so there is actually substance behind your assessment. I hope that things will turn for you to the positive (the one or the other way). 
don't worry I'm not on anybody's payroll but my own.. :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

Ulanude, thank you, i think you could actually even be Thomas Whitfield himself, he's German as well, similar broken English ;-)

----------


## ulanude

> Ulanude, thank you, i think you could actually even be Thomas Whitfield himself, he's German as well, similar broken English ;-)


 Sherlock Holmes.. :Smile:

----------


## StayThick

> good to hear JCM so there is actually substance behind your assessment. I hope that things will turn for you to the positive (the one or the other way). 
> don't worry I'm not on anybody's payroll but my own..


 Trx2 does not work and this guy (ulanude) is a clown.

I tried TRX2 for 6 months and it did nothing but burn a hole in my wallet. It's a scam and I bought into it out of desperation. Never again.

Trx2 does not work and yes I speak for everyone when I say that. Scam and ulanude is definitely on their payroll.

----------


## ulanude

guys, don't feel 'pityful' about yourself and ignorant about everybody who dares to see benefits out of trx2 - after all this forum should be informative. And yes there are plenty of people seeing great results from trx2 (not only me) but anybody giving a positive voice is being attacked again and again by the same few people here.

----------


## ulanude

> Trx2 does not work and this guy (ulanude) is a clown.
> 
> I tried TRX2 for 6 months and it did nothing but burn a hole in my wallet. It's a scam and I bought into it out of desperation. Never again.
> 
> Trx2 does not work and yes I speak for everyone when I say that. Scam and ulanude is definitely on their payroll.


 And 6 month is not long enough to say anything ...

----------


## Jcm800

> guys, don't feel 'pityful' about yourself and ignorant about everybody who dares to see benefits out of trx2 - after all this forum should be informative. And yes there are plenty of people seeing great results from trx2 (not only me) but anybody giving a positive voice is being attacked again and again by the same few people here.


 Plenty of people? Where, Where?? Who are these people? I see one, you! Stop defending your product, we see through you now.

----------


## StayThick

> guys, don't feel 'pityful' about yourself and ignorant about everybody who dares to see benefits out of trx2 - after all this forum should be informative. And yes there are plenty of people seeing great results from trx2 (not only me) but anybody giving a positive voice is being attacked again and again by the same few people here.


 "Same few people"....I've never responded in response to any comments you have made on TRX2 until now. I couldn't hold back as you tempt desperate baldies to buy this rubbish.

It's a sham. Nobody has ever reported results from this that is not one Propecia or other treatments...SCAM

----------


## Jcm800

Ulanude, your post's always follow a pattern - someone flames the product, you wake up and jump in to defend it, it's so obvious you have a vested interest in making this stuff appealing to desperate bald guys. Shame on you.

----------


## thechamp

Jc why don't you just go on fin it might even regrow the hair you have lost we all know trx2 is a crock of shit

----------


## Jcm800

It is champ, I'm still deciding about Fin dude.

----------


## thechamp

Go for fin man I get weight gain I take it once a week I still get weight gain but it keeps my hair, just go for it you might be a lucky one with Hardly any sides, what you going to do wait until something else comes?, it never will

----------


## Cob984

Who are the plenty of people ulanude? dirtbag, you suck

----------


## Jcm800

> Go for fin man I get weight gain I take it once a week I still get weight gain but it keeps my hair, just go for it you might be a lucky one with Hardly any sides, what you going to do wait until something else comes?, it never will


 True champ, I also may be an unlucky one that ends up on propeciahelp tho

----------


## ulanude

> Who are the plenty of people ulanude? dirtbag, you suck


 thanks Cob984 this is getting 'low level"now so look them up yourself

----------


## Winston

The above post pertaining to the sale of unopened bottles of TRX2 has been removed. This post violates our Forum Posting Rules & Terms of Service.

----------


## paoxxx

> Actually in my case results only kicked in late (after 6 month or so). Strange that in your case it seems the other way round. Like you I was on Propecia and the only time I experienced excessive shedding (and was worried) was some weeks after I stopped it (and started with TRX2). However, this was only of temporary nature. 
> I would wait and see what happens. In my case it was well worth staying on TRX2 as my hair just looks better that ever. Plus I lost all the sides I had with Propecia.  
> Don't get discouraged by those who are disapponited and don't see results - trx2 may not work for everybody but for those it works it kicks ass.


 Thanks Ulanude.

Shedding is now still strong - the thin area at the crown is by now as it was when I started 6 months ago. But I cannot deny the extremely good results I quickly got at the beginning. 
I notice some thin hair in the front line - the only spot where it is possible to check actually - My hope/feeling is that trx2 synchronized/accelerated the hair cycle in the critical areas, and soon something good will start to appear.

It is worth telling here that after few weeks on trx2, hair was much stronger, I really had to pull them hard to pluck them out from temples and crown.
Now they come off very easily unfortunately.

Did anybody experienced the same effects?

----------


## sizzlinghairs

Calling Ulanude: still holding strong with Trx2?

----------


## Jcm800

> Calling Ulanude: still holding strong with Trx2?


 Ulanude is always going to tell you what you want to hear...

----------


## KMoney

I tried TRX2 for 9 months and I didn't notice a single new hair grow. To say I was disappointed was an understatement. I've wasted a lot of money on TRX2.
I just hope this pill works for some of you, because it didn't work for me  :Frown:

----------


## Jcm800

I wasted over £600 on this scam snake oil. Steer clear.

----------


## unbalding

460 pages for this garbage? Man people are desperate.

----------


## KMoney

I was on TRX2 for ages and it didn't work, so I've just purchased 3 bottles of HR23+, as I stated on my other thread. I'll keep you all posted how I get on. Fingers crossed. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Swooping

> 460 pages for this garbage? Man people are desperate.


 


> TRX2 is run by Oxford BioLabs. The company was founded in August 2008 by former scientists from the University of Oxford and is incorporated as a Limited Liability Company in England & Wales. Oxford is one of the world’s leading centers for biochemical research and the commercialization of new technologies.


 


> We are a team of scientists and medical authorities brought together by a shared aspiration: to challenge the status quo and end the frustrations of people suffering from hair loss. Our team consists of a growing number of
> World leading scientists in the field of potassium channel research Dermatologists and experts in the field of androgentic alopecia Medical professionals and surgeons


 How dare you to question this treatment? We are talking about scientists from Oxford here. That university is better than Harvard. Can't question them. I'm going to order a bottle soon, in good faith.

----------


## Swooping

> I was on TRX2 for ages and it didn't work, so I've just purchased 3 bottles of HR23+, as I stated on my other thread. I'll keep you all posted how I get on. Fingers crossed.


 Whats HR23+? Sounds interesting.

----------


## KMoney

Just going to start a thread about my update on HR23+ so check it out.

----------


## jamesst11

KMoney, I believe Swooping is being sarcastic.  I wouldn't put much stock in this.  Just another formula with a bunch of herbs that are *supposedly* good for hair loss.  Most of us have tried all of these for years with little to no results.  You can consume everything in this formula for much cheaper.  Have you tried fin, minoxidil and 2% nizoral?

----------


## Arashi

> how dare you to question this treatment? We are talking about scientists from oxford here. That university is better than harvard. Can't question them. I'm going to order a bottle soon, in good faith.


 lol

----------


## Sogeking

> How dare you to question this treatment? We are talking about scientists from Oxford here. That university is better than Harvard. Can't question them. I'm going to order a bottle soon, in good faith.


 I remember when this was announced, majority immediately called bullshit. I don't understand why people were buying this. IT was a vitamin pill with potassium in it.

----------


## Illusion

> I don't understand why people were buying this..


 Based on the whole Follicept-thing, I can now answer this question: Because people are desperate as ****. I've only been on hair loss forums for 10 months or so but man, things get hyped up so quickly around here...

----------


## BoSox

I've made a few mistakes in my life. Starting this thread was one of them.

----------


## diffuseloser

Lol @ BoSox. Fair play at least you can hold your hands up and say that.

----------


## bigentries

> I rather think positive, regardless of what people believe.
> 
> This product is promised to have good results, so i'll stick with that until it's proven wrong.


 



> Words can't describe how bad I want this to work. My diffuse thinning is getting so bad on top. Depression is taking its toll on me :/
> 
> Good luck follicept.


 Some people never change

----------


## Swooping

> I remember when this was announced, majority immediately called bullshit. I don't understand why people were buying this. IT was a vitamin pill with potassium in it.


 Haha, well I do understand why. Most people from nature are less logical and objective than others. That's perfectly healthy. After all everyone has a different personality. However, add to this that people are heavily emotionally influenced here by their hair loss. The overwhelming majority therefore just heavily lacks objective rational capacity. 

This stretches to far ends; from people thinking that fapping will cause baldness to people buying treatments like this... Or thinking that IGF-1 will have impact .

People know this and they take advantage of this in any form whatsoever. It's quite sad actually but then again when demand is there, supply will be there too. If people can be manipulated like a little kid into buying a e-book that massaging your scalp will reverse your hair or some other snake oil then people will take advantage of this.

In a perfect world everyone would be educated about hair loss & posses critical logical thinking. We all know however that this is a utopia. It's not going to happen. We all see this from the looks of this thread, the recent follicept thread... And the list continues...  :Wink:

----------


## Arashi

> Some people never change


 It's interesting eh how they never change. Always wrong, yet a new hype and they all jump on it again ... Anyway at least he had the guts to admit he was wrong, 9 out of 10 ppl wont do that when they finally understand that Follicept was just another failure too ... And that they will come.

----------


## Illusion

> It's interesting eh how they never change. Always wrong, yet a new hype and they all jump on it again ... Anyway at least he had the guts to admit he was wrong, 9 out of 10 ppl wont do that when they finally understand that Follicept was just another failure too ... And that they will come.


 Those hypes are annoying as fck. I'd like to think of myself as a reasonably rational thinker when it comes to future treatments regarding hair loss, but when there are threads being made that get 300k+ views in a time span of a mere 2 months, it gets hard to keep a proper focus on what's actually good/legit and what isn't.

----------


## Trouse5858

> Those hypes are annoying as fck. I'd like to think of myself as a reasonably rational thinker when it comes to future treatments regarding hair loss, but when there are threads being made that get 300k+ views in a time span of a mere 2 months, it gets hard to keep a proper focus on what's actually good/legit and what isn't.


 Bingo.  But people subconsciously (or maybe consciously as well, I don't know) want to put their eggs in the basket of the quickest fix.  Hearing that the nearest treatment is another 5 years off is incredibly depressing and so people do mental gymnastics to appease their expectations that they'll wake up tomorrow and there will be a groundbreaking "cure" underway.  The genuine timelines of a bringing a drug to market through the scientific process is also a bit elusive to a non-scientist like myself.  When you read about these new studies, they're encouraging and discouraging at the same time.  Encouraging on one hand because these brilliant teams are constantly learning more about the triggers of MPB and coming up with solutions.  

The natural downside to that is "Sh*t!! We still don't even fully comprehend how this happens in the body! How can we possibly expect to cure it??"

----------


## Swooping

> Those hypes are annoying as fck. I'd like to think of myself as a reasonably rational thinker when it comes to future treatments regarding hair loss, but when there are threads being made that get 300k+ views in a time span of a mere 2 months, it gets hard to keep a proper focus on what's actually good/legit and what isn't.


 It can be hard sometimes yes. Anyway a full blown cure or whatever is still a far way to go dude. Hair transplant industry is actually growing at a pretty rapid rate. Go figure.

----------


## KMoney

Hi James, thanks for your advice. 
I've been using HR23+ and it's decreased the loss of my hairs which I can only be pleased about. I'm not expecting miracles, but it's definitely steadied things.
I've tried minoxidil and it didn't do anything for me. I was on it for 9 months or so. Waste of time. What's nizoral?

----------


## bornthisway

How much are they paying you? JK   :Smile:  You can attribute this decrease in fall out specifically to HR23+?

----------


## Thinning@30

I feel like it's worth revisiting this thread in light of all the current hype over Follicept.  There does seem to be a curious psychological pheonomenon going on in that thread with the people getting all excited over it--at least the ones that aren't shills.  I can't put my finger on it, but it's like a combination of naivete, scientific illiteracy, and wishful thinking.  I wonder if a lot of the people getting excited are young or at least new to hair loss and haven't experienced the cycle of hype and disappointment that inevitably happens with these types of products.

It's funny how people said the exact same things about TRX2 that are now being said about Follicept: "a reputable university would never be attached in any way to a scam product," "PhD scientists wouldn't dare risk their reputation and professional standing by promoting a scam."  It's also worth remembering how the folks behind TRX2 did some of the same things the Follicept people are doing now. Bold claims of efficacy before there has even been an internal trial based on nothing more than speculation.  After all, TRX2 was "The treatment finally arrived!" They even said it would regrew hair in the front and temple regions were fin and minoxidil usually do nothing.  It's depressing, but there are moments when I think I could make a lot of money if it weren't for my scruples.

----------


## cuprous

> I feel like it's worth revisiting this thread in light of all the current hype over Follicept.  There does seem to be a curious psychological pheonomenon going on in that thread with the people getting all excited over it--at least the ones that aren't shills.  I can't put my finger on it, but it's like a combination of naivete, scientific illiteracy, and wishful thinking.  I wonder if a lot of the people getting excited are young or at least new to hair loss and haven't experienced the cycle of hype and disappointment that inevitably happens with these types of products.
> 
> It's funny how people said the exact same things about TRX2 that are now being said about Follicept: "a reputable university would never be attached in any way to a scam product," "PhD scientists wouldn't dare risk their reputation and professional standing by promoting a scam."  It's also worth remembering how the folks behind TRX2 did some of the same things the Follicept people are doing now. Bold claims of efficacy before there has even been an internal trial based on nothing more than speculation.  After all, TRX2 was "The treatment finally arrived!" They even said it would regrew hair in the front and temple regions were fin and minoxidil usually do nothing.  It's depressing, but there are moments when I think I could make a lot of money if it weren't for my scruples.


 Sure, a lot of what you wrote is true.  But people getting excited about a possible treatment is ALWAYS going to happen.  Follicept and Devon, in particular, have been incredibly forthright about what they are doing and progress of trials.  If they ever say they need community donations to reformulate something or whatever then we can raise a red flag.  Until then any talk about Follicept being disreputable is unfounded and unhelpful.

The scientific premise they are working off of will either work this iteration, need reformulation or won't work at all.  They don't know, we don't know, so let's all hang back and be positive until there is _any_ development at all.

----------


## Thinning@30

> Sure, a lot of what you wrote is true. But people getting excited about a possible treatment is ALWAYS going to happen. Follicept and Devon, in particular, have been incredibly forthright about what they are doing and progress of trials. If they ever say they need community donations to reformulate something or whatever then we can raise a red flag. Until then any talk about Follicept being disreputable is unfounded and unhelpful.


 I disagree.  They've stated their product is effective when they haven't even tested it in humans yet.  That is exactly what TRX2 did and it is a huge red flag.  You don't launch a marketing campaign around your product's effectiveness when you don't even know if it is effective.




> let's all hang back and be positive until there is any development at all


 Why be "positive" when it comes to unproven hair loss products?  Unfounded optimism is exactly what snake oil sellers want.  "Sure, this new product could be a wretched waste of your hard-earned money, but just think about how great it will be if it really does regrow your hair!"

I also don't get this attitude that skeptics need to just shut up.  What is the point of even having a discussion forum, anyway? To be mindless cheerleaders for every unproven new product and treatment? To never express reservations so that everything becomes an exercise in groupthink? Follicept already has their own forum where they can control the conversation if they want to.  Trust me, if they're sitting on the holy grail, they're not going to hold it back just because a few people on the internet were critical of them.

----------


## cuprous

> I disagree.  They've stated their product is effective when they haven't even tested it in humans yet.  That is exactly what TRX2 did and it is a huge red flag.  You don't launch a marketing campaign around your product's effectiveness when you don't even know if it is effective.
> 
> 
> 
> Why be "positive" when it comes to unproven hair loss products?  Unfounded optimism is exactly what snake oil sellers want.  "Sure, this new product could be a wretched waste of your hard-earned money, but just think about how great it will be if it really does regrow your hair!"
> 
> I also don't get this attitude that skeptics need to just shut up.  What is the point of even having a discussion forum, anyway? To be mindless cheerleaders for every unproven new product and treatment? To never express reservations so that everything becomes an exercise in groupthink? Follicept already has their own forum where they can control the conversation if they want to.  Trust me, if they're sitting on the holy grail, they're not going to hold it back just because a few people on the internet were critical of them.


 From their FAQ - "We also won't take your money until we are 100% confident in our product *and have human results to show you*."

They are even soliciting regular folks from the HL community to take part in their trial.

And it's not unfounded optimism - there's plenty of science to back up what they are trying.  Of course there is every chance it won't work but I choose to remain optimistic based on what I've seen and read.  I believe they are shooting straight.

Skepticism is definitely welcome, what's not ok is false analogies to them being scam artists when to date they have not asked for a red cent from anyone.

----------


## bigentries

It's not like they haven't asked money in the past for something it might not even work (their insulin patch)

----------


## TheUltimatePoet

> I disagree.  They've stated their product is effective when they haven't even tested it in humans yet.  That is exactly what TRX2 did and it is a huge red flag.  You don't launch a marketing campaign around your product's effectiveness when you don't even know if it is effective.


 I remember this post from the very first follicept thread.
https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showth...l=1#post198627

Quote:
_" If this doesn't work, we WILL NOT SELL it. We will move on, send an email to apologize, and all that you spent was time. I promise. If this doesn't convince you, nothing will, and that's fine. Just give us a little time."_





> I also don't get this attitude that skeptics need to just shut up.  What is the point of even having a discussion forum, anyway? To be mindless cheerleaders for every unproven new product and treatment? To never express reservations so that everything becomes an exercise in groupthink? Follicept already has their own forum where they can control the conversation if they want to.  Trust me, if they're sitting on the holy grail, they're not going to hold it back just because a few people on the internet were critical of them.


 Personnally, I am skeptic and I don't think a rat trial is particularly promising on its own, but I am still hopeful!

And as far as I can tell, no one has told the skeptics to "shut up". What I have seen, and have been a part of myself, is to tell everyone who is labeling follicept as scammers to calm down a little bit. Wait until we see the results from their trial. The accusations have been ridiculous at times.


Maybe it's not so good to be utterly hyped over something. But the same thing can be said about being utterly negative, like you are. You are pretty much convinced that follicept are scoundrels and criminals who are hell bent on murdering all of us.

----------


## Thinning@30

> And it's not unfounded optimism - there's plenty of science to back up what they are trying


 Most scammers are able to cite plausible scientific rationales for their products.  TRX2 was all about repairing potassium ion channels.  Read the explanations behind capixyl or provillus. Of course, there are all sorts of things that regrow hair in mice.  There has never been a better time to be a bald mouse. What matters is whether a treatment can be demonstrated to regrow hair in humans. Why didn't Follicept just come out and say "we don't know, but there is a plausible mechanism of action and some promising mice studies"? Why state that it is effective before any testing?




> Of course there is every chance it won't work but I choose to remain optimistic based on what I've seen and read. I believe they are shooting straight.


 It is this magical thinking--I don't know how else to describe it--that has me worried.  Skepticism should be the default position for anything not undergoing three-phase clinical trials.




> " If this doesn't work, we WILL NOT SELL it. We will move on, send an email to apologize, and all that you spent was time. I promise. If this doesn't convince you, nothing will, and that's fine. Just give us a little time."


 And how exactly will we know if it works or doesn't work? As far as I know, there are no controls or defined endpoints. Unless future videos show Devon as a Norwood 0, we won't know. This week's update has vague statements like "some of the participants think they see some vellus hairs."  Are we just going to get vague and ambiguous statements along the lines of "it totally stopped my hair loss" or "my hair and scalp feel so much healthier"?

Look, those of us who've been around a while have seen a lot. There are investment scams like Biologix Hair Inc., in which potential users of the product are not even the intended victims. There are also sociopaths like Nigam, who seem to crave the attention and adulation of forum members and just like being thought of as groundbreaking scientists. For a while, he even convinced a few legitimate doctors that he was on to something.  Hell, a few forum members here still think he's cured baldness, if only we'd give him a chance. Who really knows what the deal is with Follicept?  There is speculation they want to use their hair loss product to fund an insulin treatment, which strikes me as odd.  I mean, the market for AGA products has to be way bigger than that for diabetic treatments. Diabetes strikes an unlucky minority, but almost every man who lives long enough, and a significant number of women, will deal with AGA at some point in their lives. Maybe some will come around and accept their hair loss, but I guarantee you not a single one of them looks in the mirror and thinks "Yay! my hair is starting to fall out!"




> Maybe it's not so good to be utterly hyped over something. But the same thing can be said about being utterly negative, like you are. You are pretty much convinced that follicept are scoundrels and criminals who are hell bent on murdering all of us.


 I know this is hyperbole, but are you kidding me? I want someone to come along and explain why this is totally not like TRX2 or the other shady things we've seen before. I would love for this to be the real deal. If it is you can have a good laugh at my expense before I run out to buy this and begin my new career as a hair model.

----------


## cuprous

> Who really knows what the deal is with Follicept? There is speculation they want to use their hair loss product to fund an insulin treatment, which strikes me as odd. I mean, the market for AGA products has to be way bigger than that for diabetic treatments.


 No, they have a vehicle which gets large molecules past the skin.  The IGF-1 treatment has nothing to do with diabetes.  

And the diabetes market is huge.  Plus, it's a life-long, daily treatment condition whereas they said the AGA protocol might end up requiring only monthly boosters after initial regrowth. And since it won't be covered by insurance or Medicare they can't charge gadzooks amount of money for it.

But you're right - none of us knows that the real deal is with follicept's treatment.  Including, by their own admission, Follicept themselves.  It is not magical thinking to simply hope it works out.

----------


## Afghanwig

> No, they have a vehicle which gets large molecules past the skin.  The IGF-1 treatment has nothing to do with diabetes.  
> 
> And the diabetes market is huge.  Plus, it's a life-long, daily treatment condition whereas they said the AGA protocol might end up requiring only monthly boosters after initial regrowth. And since it won't be covered by insurance or Medicare they can't charge gadzooks amount of money for it.
> 
> But you're right - none of us knows that the real deal is with follicept's treatment.  Including, by their own admission, Follicept themselves.  It is not magical thinking to simply hope it works out.


 It's the whole way Follicept has been presenting themselves. Big marketing talk on their website without even having tried their product on humans. And then there's the fact that IGF-1 failed in humans, via injections. So of course this won't work, it's been tried before and failed. That whole argument about their vehicle is nonsense, at best it can spread it out a bit more evenly than injections but injections didnt even grow hair at the injection site. So there's 0 hope for this to work.

AGA is really complicated and there's just no way it can be solved by something as simple as administering a single growthfactor. It's been tried years ago already. Then that whole marketing campaign, the big talk, the forum on their website, the trial without control, without temp tattoo's without trichoscan, it's quite obvious why they're all doing that. If you can't see that, you have a LOT to learn about how things work in the world of hairloss products ...

----------


## TheUltimatePoet

> I know this is hyperbole, but are you kidding me? I want someone to come along and explain why this is totally not like TRX2 or the other shady things we've seen before. I would love for this to be the real deal. If it is you can have a good laugh at my expense before I run out to buy this and begin my new career as a hair model.


 Haha! I'll buy all the products you model for!

TRX2 was before my time on this forum, so I am not that familiar with the details, but from skimming a few of the posts I can tell there are a few similarities. I think it is a good cautionary tale. Still, follicept do not strike me as being in the same category.

Here is mye prediction for what is going to happen:
The follicept trial will be disappointing and inconclusive and we will see vague reports with things like "I think my shedding has slowed", "I think I see some vellus hair" etc. But when this happens, follicept will stay true to their word and they will not sell it. Instead they will use their vehicle with another growth stimulant in a new test. Maybe they will make a deal with some other company, like the ones who are developing CB-03-01 who had some dosage/vehicle problems.


But... I hope I am wrong.  :Smile:

----------


## TheUltimatePoet

> It's the whole way Follicept has been presenting themselves. Big marketing talk on their website without even having tried their product on humans. And then there's the fact that IGF-1 failed in humans, via injections. So of course this won't work, it's been tried before and failed. That whole argument about their vehicle is nonsense, at best it can spread it out a bit more evenly than injections but injections didnt even grow hair at the injection site. So there's 0 hope for this to work.
> 
> AGA is really complicated and there's just no way it can be solved by something as simple as administering a single growthfactor. It's been tried years ago already. Then that whole marketing campaign, the big talk, the forum on their website, the trial without control, without temp tattoo's without trichoscan, it's quite obvious why they're all doing that. If you can't see that, you have a LOT to learn about how things work in the world of hairloss products ...


 Let me ask you this: do you believe that it is impossible that they really are honest and well-meaning and that their website is full of bravado simply because they are confident that it will work (even if that confidence is misguided)? I know you certainly don't think so, but is it impossible?

----------


## Afghanwig

> Let me ask you this: do you believe that it is impossible that they really are honest and well-meaning and that their website is full of bravado simply because they are confident that it will work (even if that confidence is misguided)? I know you certainly don't think so, but is it impossible?


 That's highly unlikely. Why would they even start a forum for example, before they actually even know their product works? That would then make no sense at all. If they were honest people, they'd verify themselves first if their product works. And if it REALLY works, then the whole world will know anyway: every dermatologist in the whole world will know their name. IF it worked, then who cares about a forum ?

Also, if they were really interested to find out if their product works, wouldn't it then be incredibly stupid to set up the trial like they currently have? Without tricho, without tattoo's, etc. There's just NO WAY they could objectively find out it worked, unless the results are like 5x better than minox. But a product that could compete with minox in terms of effectiveness, without the sides would be gold already. However that would be impossible to deduce from their current trials. So they're either then incredible stupid or they have other intentions....

----------


## Si Jenkins

1mg or 5mg Finasteride, pay after delivery, highly recommended service, they promise to match or better any price you currently pay.
To order simply email hair@chemist.com

----------


## TheUltimatePoet

@Afghanwig
Highly unlikely. I'll take that as a "Yes, it is possible". ; )

@Si Jenkins
Sounds awesome, bro! Always looking to buy prescribed drugs from troll accounts on the internet!

----------


## Swooping

> Haha! I'll buy all the products you model for!
> 
> TRX2 was before my time on this forum, so I am not that familiar with the details, but from skimming a few of the posts I can tell there are a few similarities. I think it is a good cautionary tale. Still, follicept do not strike me as being in the same category.
> 
> Here is mye prediction for what is going to happen:
> The follicept trial will be disappointing and inconclusive and we will see vague reports with things like "I think my shedding has slowed", "I think I see some vellus hair" etc. But when this happens, follicept will stay true to their word and they will not sell it. Instead they will use their vehicle with another growth stimulant in a new test. *Maybe they will make a deal with some other company, like the ones who are developing CB-03-01 who had some dosage/vehicle problems.*
> 
> 
> But... I hope I am wrong.


 Ehm... CB-03-01 is a small molecule and isn't hydrophilic. So why would it have troubles penetrating?

----------


## Hairmore

Wow...this is thread is crazy long.

I saw that they got some new TRX2 products: http://www.trx2.com/

Did anyone have these in their hands so far? Would be great to hear if it was any good.

----------


## BoSox

I started this topic 6 years ago. If I knew we wouldn't have anything 6 years later, I probably would have jumped off a cliff. Here we are, with nothing. My God, this is depressing.

----------


## champpy

Ahh, but just wait, within the next 5 to 10 yrs from now..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dutchguyhanging

> I started this topic 6 years ago. If I knew we wouldn't have anything 6 years later, I probably would have jumped off a cliff. Here we are, with nothing. My God, this is depressing.


 i guess we all have to make a peace with it and let it settle in like Desmond did...
I see only Hellouser been active in other forums. all the big guns already left these forums. and now is filled with newbies asking exciting questions about follicept..
I just feel we fall into the same loop over and over again. and it seems to be no exit!!!

----------


## Zedcars

After using TRX2 diligently for 6 years, I have decided to call it quits. Ive just cancelled my membership with them to receive regular bottles of these seemingly (for me) useless capsules. My hair is much much thinner and balding on top than when I started. I feel like Ive wasted my time and money on this stuff. I should have listened to those forum members who were calling it out as snake oil. I will never know if it slowed my baldness but it seems unlikely. I was hoping for at least a cessation of hair loss. It hasnt even done that!

Anyway, I have just decided to give up now and will probably just shave it all off soon. Im 41 now. My dad is bald on top. His dad was too. My grandad on my mums side had a lovely full set of hair into old age. I was hoping his hair genes could have ended up in me; obviously not.  :Frown:

----------


## Scientalk56

Theres also no treatment coming soon. Its all bullshit. Wr have 3 options only - minoxi, propecia and hair transplant. There arent even treatments in phase 3 trials. Its a joke

----------


## BoSox

> Theres also no treatment coming soon. Its all bullshit. Wr have 3 options only - minoxi, propecia and hair transplant. There arent even treatments in phase 3 trials. Its a joke


 I feel the same, I'm tired of this bs.

----------


## bluesuedeshoes

> After using TRX2 diligently for 6 years, I have decided to call it quits. Ive just cancelled my membership with them to receive regular bottles of these seemingly (for me) useless capsules. My hair is much much thinner and balding on top than when I started. I feel like Ive wasted my time and money on this stuff. I should have listened to those forum members who were calling it out as snake oil. I will never know if it slowed my baldness but it seems unlikely. I was hoping for at least a cessation of hair loss. It hasnt even done that!
> 
> Anyway, I have just decided to give up now and will probably just shave it all off soon. Im 41 now. My dad is bald on top. His dad was too. My grandad on my mums side had a lovely full set of hair into old age. I was hoping his hair genes could have ended up in me; obviously not.


 Oh man that's rough. Using it for 6 years...damn. I used this shit when it first came out, and saw this thread had been bumped and chuckled. Have spent so much cash and hope on these shitty scams. 

Not to say there aren't people who have had sides with fin but it's blown out of proportion. Im back on fin after a 5 year break and im pissed that I ever dropped it. 

My advice would be to check out the H and W topical fin. Use that (even sparingly if you notice any bad effects) until the next proven treatment comes out.

----------


## robodoc

Bosox you may be right....but why not use an anti dandruff shampoo?  (Selenium Sulfide 2.5% or Ketoconazole 2% or Salicylic Acid 2%/Sulfur 2% such as Jason Dandruff Relief)
These antifungal shampoos have reduced my hair loss to nothing.  It has been 7 months now and after one year I will post my results.  No pics just my observations.

The first 2 shampoos I obtained from a dermatologist, the other I bought on line.

----------


## robodoc

I have no idea why you all try these phony products...do your research and you may get results but from a multifaceted approach: ie, topicals, dermarolling, supplements, dandruff shampoos (yes) but not ONE phony product.  We might get results from several products right now rather than ONE item.

A few ideas that many may poo poo but fine:  Selenium shampoo left on the scalp for 10-15 minutes, Niacin at bedtime, castor oil, etc.  Do some research but will say again I believe for what it is worth, that several approaches will slow or stop your hair loss and in some cases lead to new hair growth.  PGD2 is the bad guy and my suggestions may address this...the crap people are marketing is where you lose money and hair.  (these are my opinions from my research)

----------

